# Gossip Girl



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2008)

Sex, cheating, friendship, high school, drugs, relationships.

Love the first season, the second season just started and so far so good. 



​


----------



## Chee (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't watch that crap.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman knows what's really really good, though the second season isn't captivating me like the first season.  It's getting too lovey dovey for my liking.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2008)

I only watch it for Blair and Chuck, Dan and Serena is boring and stupid. Whats the point of getting them together when they'll break up em in a couple of eps anyway?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I only watch it for Blair and Chuck, Dan and Serena is boring and stupid. Whats the point of getting them together when they'll break up em in a couple of eps anyway?



Shit, that's the same thing as Blair and Chuck.  Chuck can never stay faithful, it's not in him.

In other news, tell me Jenny isn't the best jailbait you have seen.   I think she's 15 in real life.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I only watch it for Blair and Chuck, Dan and Serena is boring and stupid. Whats the point of getting them together when they'll break up em in a couple of eps anyway?



Chuck... In season 2 there's this new guy with a fake english accent  



> In other news, tell me Jenny isn't the best jailbait you have seen  I think she's 15 in real life.



 When someone told me she was in the little girl in the Grinch movie i was like


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

Season two? 

I love Chuck. The man has style.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2008)

ricochet said:


> Season two?



Youtube hun 



> I love Chuck. The man has style.



Well he's english


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2008)

needs less drama and more sex


just kidding it's an ok show..i like one tree hill more though


----------



## Uffie (Sep 15, 2008)

The English guy is in the books you know.  He's like in love with his sister or something in the books so he'll probably piss off soon


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2008)

loveslick said:


> The English guy is in the books you know.  He's like in love with his sister or something in the books so he'll probably piss off soon


Oh I know but the guy in the show isn't English. They should atleast cast an actually English guy. But then again Westwick isn't American 


gesy hyuga said:


> needs less drama and more sex
> 
> 
> just kidding it's an ok show..i like one tree hill more though



One Tree Hill is disgusting


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Youtube hun
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's english



I haven't read the books. Are they good?



gesy hyuga said:


> needs less drama and more sex
> 
> 
> just kidding it's an ok show..i like one tree hill more though



One Tree Hill isn't stylish.


----------



## Uffie (Sep 15, 2008)

The books are surprisingly good, you think they'd be shit with a name like gossip girl but they're much better than the series and I still love the show 

youku.com is the best place to watch it.  I know it's all in japanese or something but just type in Gossip Girl season 2 and it comes up with it 

Does Nate's face piss anyone else off?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2008)

> One Tree Hill isn't stylish.



It's shit 



> Does Nate's face piss anyone else off?



No just you, the guy is cool in my book


----------



## Clue (Sep 15, 2008)

I prefer the books (except the ghostwritten ones), but the show is good.  I'm ashamed to admit I haven't been watching the second season, but I'll catch up soon!  Blair is the head bitch in charge.  LOVE HER!


----------



## Uffie (Sep 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No just you, the guy is cool in my book



I think this probably just ruined it for me


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2008)

loveslick said:


> I think this probably just ruined it for me



Fucking hell






hahathatsfunny13 said:


> I prefer the books (except the ghostwritten ones), but the show is good.  I'm ashamed to admit I haven't been watching the second season, but I'll catch up soon!  Blair is the head bitch in charge.  LOVE HER!



I didn't like Blair myself personally at the start but the more it went on  the more you get closer to her character. She's pretty hot as well which helps


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It's shit



Damn straight.  



loveslick said:


> I think this probably just ruined it for me



What's wrong with you? 


Just saw the first episode. Oh my. 
Chuck was win as usual. I felt sorry for Vanessa. Nate, you bastard.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol I wanted Chuck to be with Vanessa for some odd reason but she went out with Nate I was like alright fair enough. But now her character is pretty boring, she seems awesome but they're not doing much with her


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Vanessa is gorgeous.  I would do her, rest for 30 seconds, and then do her again.  Get dress for work, go pick her up from my break, do her, then leave work so I can do her again.  Did I mention I would do her?


----------



## Uffie (Sep 15, 2008)

In the books she's bald and fat and going out with Dan.  Obviously they didn't like that idea for the show


----------



## Clue (Sep 15, 2008)

loveslick said:


> In the books she's bald and fat and going out with Dan.  Obviously they didn't like that idea for the show



Lol.  Doesn't Dan always talk about how her boobs look like apples or is that just something I made up?


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

@ loveslick: That's funny. She's like the prettiest girl in the show.


----------



## Uffie (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol, he does!  I forgot about that.  Also, speaking of boobs Jenny is meant to have MASSIVE tits and curly brown hair if I remember correctly


----------



## ethereal (Sep 15, 2008)

They shouldn't have changed that.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 15, 2008)

OMFG!! IT'S ABOUT TIME SOMEONE MADE A THREAD ABOUT MY SECOND FAVE SHOW!!! 

Gossip Girl is everything I beleive in, I live, breathe, dream, GG.  That's how obsessed I am. 

TBQH, season 2 isn't as scandalous as season 1...hopefully the steam starts to pick up soon. D:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2008)

Next time anyone jacks off to Jenny, remember she was born the same year as Titanic was released, yep your going to hell.

Oh and the fake british guys moms ridiculously hot, and Nate is the most boring character I've seen in a while.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 16, 2008)

Ugh. I *despise* the Dutchess. I'm sorry, but you're too old for Gossip Girl. 

I hope bitchy Jenny returns soon, I miss her bitchy ways!!


----------



## Uffie (Sep 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Next time anyone jacks off to Jenny, remember she was born the same year as Titanic was released, yep your going to hell.
> 
> Oh and the fake british guys moms ridiculously hot, and Nate is the most boring character I've seen in a while.



What?  She was born in 93 and Titanic was released in 97.  I agree, Nate is so boring he doesn't even do anything.  The way his hair and his eyebrows are such different colours really pisses me off for some reason lol.

I didn't like bitchy Jenny.  She's meant to be a bit of a weirdo that's obsessed with being Serena and instead they have her becoming more popular than Blair 

I hope Blair goes crazy like in the books and cuts her hair off


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2008)

So she was four when Titanic was released, just as bad.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 16, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> So she was four when Titanic was released, just as bad.






Jenny


----------



## Uffie (Sep 16, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Jenny


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol I had no idea it was her when someone told me I had to look it up. Even back then she was a cutie


----------



## Uffie (Sep 17, 2008)

I just watched episode 3 of season 2 and 

Chuck


----------



## ethereal (Sep 17, 2008)

^ I know right. His scene with Blair at the party. HOT!


----------



## Uffie (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Lord it was hot 

Best episode so far I would say


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 18, 2008)

bateman you made a thread for this show.


----------



## ethereal (Sep 18, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Dear Lord it was hot
> 
> Best episode so far I would say



Oh Chuck. 
I feel kinda sorry for him though.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2008)

I feel sorry for him too, tho he deserves it for being being such an ass to Blair. The ep was okay, I really don't see where this series is going tho.


----------



## Uffie (Sep 18, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> bateman you made a thread for this show.



Someone had to make it 



ricochet said:


> Oh Chuck.
> I feel kinda sorry for him though.



I actually think his little problem is kinda sweet


----------



## ethereal (Sep 18, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I feel sorry for him too, tho he deserves it for being being such an ass to Blair. The ep was okay, I really don't see where this series is going tho.



Chuck needs to make up his mind. He always wants to be with Blair when she's with someone else.



loveslick said:


> I actually think his little problem is kinda sweet



Indeed.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't seen episode 2 and 3 yet. Been busy with Uni I'll make sure I see them tomorrow...well today.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

Can I just say Serena seducing Dan on the bus was the most dumbest thing I've ever seen, the whole Strawberry thing was retarded.


----------



## Uffie (Sep 22, 2008)

Lol, the strawberry thing wasn't sexy at all, it was actually kinda gross.  She needs to take lessons from Blair and Chuck on how to do it right


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00a5un7jZOA[/YOUTUBE]

LOL.


----------



## Cair (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought it was a shitty book?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2008)

Watched it the other day by coincidence.  It just happened to be on the channel after the show I was watching ended.  I don't know much about it, but there are a few cute girls.  That's always good.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG WHAT AN EPIC EPISODE. Ugh, Vanessa. What an annoying character. 

LOL @ the Catherine and Marcus revalation this episode...D: 

&& Welcome back Queen S. Let the battle of the Queens begin. !
We must thank Chuck for helping S. achieve what she use to have before leaving to bording school.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Sep 23, 2008)

Gossip girl is finally becoming unbearably juicy.  I am loving the new serena.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> OMG WHAT AN EPIC EPISODE. Ugh, Vanessa. What an annoying character.
> 
> LOL @ the Catherine and Marcus revalation this episode...D:
> 
> ...



Dan caused the change more than Chuck, but still it was an awesome plan.  I really hate Blair, so I'm going it's going in this direction.


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2008)

The only person i like on the show is Vanessa because shes fucking hot, and Chuck with his insane animated Kira-like faces.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 26, 2008)

Watching episode 2 and they talked about Arsenal in Gossip Girl for some reason this made me smile


----------



## Sen (Sep 28, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> I thought it was a shitty book?



Actually it's based off the book series, but it's really, really different.  Personally I'm not really a fan of the books, but the TV series is really good if you enjoy those type of shows.

I love Gossip Girl.   It's one of my guilty pleasures.

So far, I think the first season is the best, but the second is getting a lot better.  Now I love Mondays again. ^^


----------



## Uffie (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't know you were a fan Sen


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 28, 2008)

Chuck Bass is what Gossip Girl great, I've seen all 4 episodes so far and he's stealing the show. "Evil Serena" she's fucking annoying


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 28, 2008)

I rarely watch television but I was forced to sit through a few episodes of this show at my friend?s place a while ago. I?m ashamed to say I am now an addict.

EDIT: Blair is the bestest character there is. Anyone who disagrees is a loser


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2008)

Chuck>Blair, in one move he took her down.


----------



## Sen (Sep 28, 2008)

loveslick said:


> I didn't know you were a fan Sen



Yeah!   It's such an addicting show. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck Bass is what Gossip Girl great, I've seen all 4 episodes so far and he's stealing the show. "Evil Serena" she's fucking annoying



He is definitely so amazing.  In the books I read, he failed and was just a side character, so I loved what they did with his character. 



Inkwell said:


> I rarely watch television but I was forced to sit through a few episodes of this show at my friend?s place a while ago. I?m ashamed to say I am now an addict.
> 
> EDIT: Blair is the bestest character there is. Anyone who disagrees is a loser





Ennoea said:


> Chuck>Blair, in one move he took her down.



I like both Blair and Chuck. 

Haha, my favorite is usually Serena, but it varies.

The only character I don't really like is Jenny.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Chuck>Blair, in one move he took her down.



100% truth



> He is definitely so amazing. In the books I read, he failed and was just a side character, so I loved what they did with his character.



Thank god I don't read the book


----------



## Uffie (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate Serena, she fails, her mum is hotter.

Best is Chuck then Blair


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2008)

loveslick said:


> I hate Serena, she fails, her mum is hotter.
> 
> Best is Chuck then Blair



Dunno why she's winning the polls 

Yeah Lily is lovely, she's one of my favourite characters and one of the hottest chicks. She, Vanessa and Blair are just the sex like you


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2008)

Blair is hotter than Serena? No way.  Even Blair's mom and her workers doesn't think so.  Oh and Blake used to be a model.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Sep 29, 2008)

I love Blair. lmao
Kinda cool.>


----------



## Uffie (Sep 29, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Blair is hotter than Serena? No way.  Even Blair's mom and her workers doesn't think so.  Oh and Blake used to be a model.



It's not only your looks that make you hot 
Blair used to be a model too


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2008)

Serena's body and Blair's face


----------



## Uffie (Sep 29, 2008)

Serena has fake tits


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Serena has fake tits



Nevermind then 

Blair wins


----------



## Sen (Sep 30, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Thank god I don't read the book



Be glad.  They fail so hard. 



loveslick said:


> I hate Serena, she fails, her mum is hotter.





 





loveslick said:


> Serena has fake tits



The actress or the character?

I like both Serena and Blair. 

And Chuck of course.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

Blair's a bit too orange lately


----------



## Sen (Oct 1, 2008)

Has she?  

I haven't seen the new episode.   I had a school thing on Monday night and the website that I watch them online at only just uploaded it.

Haha, my friend sent me these:





pek


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 1, 2008)

Poor Chuck


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2008)

Character development

My opinions on the characters and what I thought about them

Serena: get over yourself, you aint hot enough to be so stuck up

Blair: stop whining attention whore, im sure you wipe your tears with all that money

Chuck: poor guy

Dan: dumbass

Jenny: jailbait says what?

Blair's mother: what was with all those ugly dresses? A dog could do better>_>

Lilly: porno pic, ding dong

Nate: who?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 1, 2008)

chuck is easily the coolest person on the show. i love his clothes.

i like blair, but she is just becoming alittle too bitchy lately. grow up.

im curious to see what happens with serena now. you know it will all collapse on her.

I feel bad for nateXvanessa. I like both of them alot.

Jenny has been looking great lately. too bad she is like 15. though she is getting kind of annoying.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL I wouldn't mind some DanXChuck in the near future.  The two seem to have lots of ~*chemistry*~ when they're together.  

Gosh I'm gonna be so sad when the writers make them go to college and shit. THE WHOLE POINT OF GG WAS FOR THEM TO BE IN HIGH SCHOOL. !!!


----------



## Sen (Oct 1, 2008)

I finally caught up. 

Serena. 

I still dislike Jenny. 

Although I do like Chuck a lot more.  

I feel bad for Blair, even though she's bitchy, lol.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 2, 2008)

I hated jenny in the first season. Started liking her at the beginning of this season. Recently she has been getting alittle annoying but I still like her. I especially liked how she said she actually wanted to be real friends with blair.


----------



## Sen (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, that was sweet.  She has good moments, but then at the end of the last episode she had a flashback of Bitch!Jenny, who I just don't like for some reason.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a question, where do you guys watch Gossip Girl online?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 12, 2008)

if i watch it online it is usually the cw website.


----------



## Sen (Oct 12, 2008)

loveslick said:


> I have a question, where do you guys watch Gossip Girl online?



I either buy it on iTunes or   Surf the Channel has a ton of shows on it. 

Here's the link for GG specifically, they have #1-18 of the first season and #1-5 of the second season.



Last season that second one had a lot of the episodes up about 7 hours after it aired. pek


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 12, 2008)

This show is pretty good. My sister and her girlfriend got me into it. The last episode really put Chuck as my favorite character at the moment. And I've always liked Blair.


----------



## Sen (Oct 12, 2008)

It's so addicting. 

Haha, yeah, I really like Chuck right now.


----------



## Mia (Oct 13, 2008)

what's the latest episode so far?  

*votes for Blair <3*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 13, 2008)

New episode comes out today.

But the last episode, was when Serena and Blair had there little rivalry going, and chuck and dan was chillin


----------



## Mia (Oct 13, 2008)

chuck and dan!! i havent watched that


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 13, 2008)

You should. We definatly get to see another side to Chuck


----------



## Sen (Oct 13, 2008)

New episode starts in 3 minutes for me. 

I'm off to watch it~


----------



## Nakor (Oct 13, 2008)

great episode. i'm glad serena and blair made up.

nate and dan being friends!!!

i felt bad for chuck at the end. he always tries to help out nate and he was just getting even at dan for him spying.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't see this here at all and I have been looking for it for a while now. It was right on the first page. 

But I am happy with the episode tonight. I can only guess that things are going to get really bad for the Winter break in November though.


----------



## Sen (Oct 13, 2008)

I loved it. 

I'm glad Serena and Blair made up. 

Poor Chuck though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 13, 2008)

I missed this episode.

Anyone know where I can see it online?


----------



## Sen (Oct 13, 2008)

Senbonzakura Kageyoshi said:


> I either buy it on iTunes or   Surf the Channel has a ton of shows on it.
> 
> Here's the link for GG specifically, they have #1-18 of the first season and #1-5 of the second season.
> 
> ...



To quote myself. 

You can also check the CW website.  I don't know how long it takes them to put a new episode up though.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 14, 2008)

The B and S fight was hilarious. I just wished their rivalry would've lasted a few more episodes. !!!

OMG next week's episode looks ~*SCANDALOUS*~ !!!! I hate Vanessa and I wouldn't mind watching my fave couple taking her down.


----------



## Sen (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha, yeah, that was such a short fight. 

I can't wait to see the next episode. 

I like Vanessa, but I still can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## sworder (Oct 14, 2008)

Just started watching it... Chuck is the motherfukkin man yo


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 14, 2008)

After a two week wait I was expecting more from this episode. It felt almost like a re-hash of last seasons.

Oh well, I can't wait for next weeks ep. Chuck is the pimp of pimps


----------



## Sen (Oct 15, 2008)

sworder said:


> Just started watching it... Chuck is the motherfukkin man yo



Hell yeah. 



~Avant~ said:


> After a two week wait I was expecting more from this episode. It felt almost like a re-hash of last seasons.
> 
> Oh well, I can't wait for next weeks ep. Chuck is the pimp of pimps



I don't know, I enjoyed some aspects, but it's like they're wrapping everything up, so I get what you mean.  Next week looks really good though.  

Can't wait.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone think this might be the last season? I'm just saying since the concept of "the Gossip girl" gets thrown out the window once everyone goes to College, or do you think GG will stick around for the college years?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 16, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Anyone think this might be the last season? I'm just saying since the concept of "the Gossip girl" gets thrown out the window once everyone goes to College, or do you think GG will stick around for the college years?



hard to tell. a few of them might be going to the same school. they still have jenny on the show alot and she hasn't gone to school at all for hte past few episodes. if the ratings are good enough, it will be back.


----------



## Sen (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I think the novels follow them into college, but they've deviated so much from those anyways I'm sure they would make something up as long as the show is popular. 

I hope so, I love it so much.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 16, 2008)

The Blair and Serena fight was so lame 

Chuck Bass owns once again!


----------



## Sen (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha, yeah, no one even caught them. 

Chuck. pek


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2008)

The Blair Serena fight was awesome...it looked like a real girl fight. 

And Chuck even getting to touch Blair makes me jealous.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2008)

Sex and making out.  I like that aspect of the show.  It reminds me that old MTV show "Undressed".  Better acting, higher budget, better script though.  

The preview I just saw for the next episode screams Cruel Intentions to me.  I thought it was a preview for a movie at first.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Sex and making out.  I like that aspect of the show.  It reminds me that old MTV show "Undressed".  Better acting, higher budget, better script though.
> 
> The preview I just saw for the next episode screams Cruel Intentions to me.  I thought it was a preview for a movie at first.



I remember that show, the acting was pretty bad. And actually I saw the commercial and it does kind of look like a movie advert.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahh I use to love that Show. "Undressed" was what initially began my true sex drive as a kid.

The narrative of the story seems to have the majority of the cast either going to Yale, or doing something independent that would still enable a full connection to the rest of the cast.

IDK it just sorta seems a little campy to me that the whole cast just convieniently go to the same college. But the conecpt of GG seems so high school to me it wouldn't make sence for her to continue along with the rest of them. Unless she is revealed this season.


----------



## Sen (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember Undressed too. 

Haha, I totally think the preview is like Cruel Intentions, sans the stepbro/sis motif.  I'm still excited for it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah I've been counting down the days till monday.

I wonder what Chuck ment by "raising the stakes"

EDIT:
I found these awesome Blair/Chuck Vids:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sen (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't wait to see. 

Haha, I have a feeling it will backfire like in Cruel Intentions though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 16, 2008)

Nah, Chucks too good at what he does for his plans to backfire, especially when concerning Blair


----------



## Uffie (Oct 17, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Blair Serena fight was awesome...it looked like a real girl fight.
> 
> And Chuck even getting to touch Blair makes me jealous.



I'm jealous Blair gets to touch Chuck


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2008)

Uffie said:


> I'm jealous Blair gets to touch Chuck



We should break them up


----------



## Uffie (Oct 17, 2008)

I like that idea, now all we need is a plan


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2008)

A Chuck Bass like Plan.

Edit!: 

Girrrrrrls:


----------



## Uffie (Oct 17, 2008)

He has pics of them making out in real life on his facebook  

This must be dealt with now


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2008)

How did you get his face book:amazed?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't have his facebook lol but someone obviously does because they get posted on Perez and ohnotheydidn't sometimes


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2008)

Uffie said:


> I don't have his facebook lol but someone obviously does because they get posted on Perez and ohnotheydidn't sometimes



If I was on that show I would make out with her too, she's the girl on that show that I'm hands down most attracted to. Jenny second, even though I recently found out she's also jailbait in real life.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah Blair is by far the hottest girl   I would say Lily is next lol.

I don't think Nate is hot at all though which is a shame


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Yeah Blair is by far the hottest girl   I would say Lily is next lol.
> 
> I don't think Nate is hot at all though which is a shame



Hmm, I don't know. And one of my friends thinks Nate is the hottest, but she still likes Chuck more.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 17, 2008)

Nate has a more feminine face than I do


----------



## Sen (Oct 17, 2008)

I think Nate is the hottest guy. 

I love Chuck though. 

Haha, the best part is that he's actually British.  It's so weird to see him talk normally in interviews.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 17, 2008)

He lives near me and Bate, one day we'll hunt him down...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 17, 2008)

Chuck Bass is by far better looking than Nate. No contest, Chuck has the entire package.


----------



## Sen (Oct 17, 2008)

Haha, I think it depends on what you like.  Although both of them are sexy. 

I love Chuck's attitude though.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 17, 2008)

Chuck pek

lol Cruel Intentions. 
I want the next one, NOW .


----------



## Sen (Oct 18, 2008)

Me too. 

I wonder if Chuck can convince Vanessa?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2008)

I hope that we see more shirtless Blair.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 18, 2008)

My sister says that while Nate is better looking than Chuck, Chuck has a raw sexual magnetizm that surpasses Nate.


----------



## Mia (Oct 18, 2008)

i think Nate is too cute to be straight


----------



## Uffie (Oct 18, 2008)

Apparently him and Chuck have a very special friendship in real life


----------



## Mia (Oct 18, 2008)

and i can totally see why


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 18, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> My sister says that while Nate is better looking than Chuck, Chuck has a raw sexual magnetizm that surpasses Nate.



That just might be it.


----------



## Sen (Oct 18, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> My sister says that while Nate is better looking than Chuck, Chuck has a raw sexual magnetizm that surpasses Nate.



I have to agree there. 



Uffie said:


> Apparently him and Chuck have a very special friendship in real life



 pek


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Apparently him and Chuck have a very special friendship in real life



Oh my


----------



## Sen (Oct 18, 2008)

I think we need pictures.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 18, 2008)

You dudes are trippin lol


----------



## Uffie (Oct 18, 2008)

I didn't think it was possible to ooze sex appeal like Chuck does


----------



## Sen (Oct 18, 2008)

Same here. pek


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 18, 2008)

What's with the sudden infatuation with Chuck all of a sudden?! LOL

GUISEEEEEEEE, DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR FAVE QUEEN B, BLAIR.


----------



## Sen (Oct 18, 2008)

I like Blair too. 

I can't wait to see the next episode with some ChuckxBlair.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 19, 2008)

I finally watched this weeks episode!  Chuck


----------



## Mia (Oct 19, 2008)

im lost again 

which is this week's episode? 5th?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 19, 2008)

6th, it's called "New Haven can wait"


----------



## Fay (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't know if you guys have seen this:

*Spoiler*: _promo pics, spoiler_ 














source 1 source 2


----------



## Uffie (Oct 19, 2008)

I just watched the preview for this weeks episode... it looks so hot


----------



## Sen (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see it tomorrow night. 

I want Chuck and Blair too. 

Excellent promo pictures.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2008)

God I'm already counting the hours till tomorrows episode. I Haven't liked a tv show like this in a long time.

Chuck & Blair FTW


----------



## Sen (Oct 20, 2008)

I love your sig. 

ChuckxBlair forever.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2008)

We should seriously make a fan-club


----------



## Sen (Oct 20, 2008)

Haha, I consider this the FC for Gossip Girl. 

Or do you mean ChuckxBlair?


----------



## Mia (Oct 20, 2008)

Jenny looks so old on those pics considering her real age.

Chuck&Blair <3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 20, 2008)

Chuck&Bateman <3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2008)

It's almost time!


----------



## Uffie (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Sen (Oct 20, 2008)

30 minutes for me. 

Does it take an extra day before it airs in the UK?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to watch it online


----------



## Sen (Oct 20, 2008)

I hate waiting for them to post those online.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey where there promo shots for this episode? I want to see...

And I think that Blair is the sexiest thing alive...this episode is proving me right.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 20, 2008)

i hope vanessa goes down, hard!

dan is such a bro. haha


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2008)

I am really mad at Chuck...we're not talking now.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am really mad at Chuck...we're not talking now.



i kinda like chuck alittle more now. i love how he was really interested in owning that bar. his true character is slowly being revealed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2008)

fireball said:


> i kinda like chuck alittle more now. i love how he was really interested in owning that bar. his true character is slowly being revealed.




I never doubted that there was more to him...but did you see what Blair was wearing.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I never doubted that there was more to him...but did you see what Blair was wearing.



YES! she was looking gorgeous. i'm sorta proud of him for turning her down.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2008)

fireball said:


> YES! she was looking gorgeous. i'm sorta proud of him for turning her down.



I wouldn't have been able to talk...especially not to turn her down. I hope those shots show up online soon!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 21, 2008)

I FUCKING HATE VANESSA. How dare she BLACKMAIL Blair. 

Dan & Nate POSSIBLE PAIRING?!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Dan & Nate POSSIBLE PAIRING?!



thats what i was thinking too!!!

But after going through the photos on the website...looks like nate might be pairing up with someone else...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was the shiznit!!!!!

"Now you chase me"

Oh fuck dude. This show is off the hinges


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2008)

fireball said:


> thats what i was thinking too!!!
> 
> But after going through the photos on the website...looks like nate might be pairing up with someone else...



Can't say she's a bad choice.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 21, 2008)

fireball said:


> thats what i was thinking too!!!
> 
> But after going through the photos on the website...looks like nate might be pairing up with someone else...



OH LITTLE J, don'tcha know?! YOU WILL NEVER EVER HAVE A HAPPY ENDING.


----------



## Mia (Oct 21, 2008)

why do i hate jennyXnate so much 


still need to catch up to new epi


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2008)

I got it! :WOW


----------



## Mia (Oct 21, 2008)

thats hot


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm half way through watching it now 
Chuck and Vanessa


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

Everything I see Chuck I get jealous, how can someone be that amazing. Fucking having super powers I want CHUCK'S STYLE


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

Chuck is amazing. 

Jenny.   

I hate her so much.   I want to see her fail so badly.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

Jenny has long legs.

Poor Blair, kinda feel bad for her now. I've wanted a Chuck& Vanessa relationship since season 1. First Dan then Nate perhaps some Chuck? Vanessa is going through them all


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

Chuck and Blair is the way it has to be   They're so hot together, Vanessa is a slag.


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

Jenny is still bratty and her appearance wouldn't change my mind. 

I know, poor Blaire.  ChuckxVanessa? 

I'm all for ChuckxBlair since Season 1. <3 pek

Did you know Vanessa is supposed to be bald?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

Eww, I can't imagine Vanessa without hair. That's pretty disgusting. I love her eyes, they look amazing. I hope Chuck gets to tap that ass atleast 

As for Serena, in that red dress she looked quite hot but for her over all attitude  


Bart should slap her


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

I know Sen, she's meant to be fat too 

I actually thought Bart was kinda hot for a moment in this episode


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

^Vanessa?  I don't remember that, but I read them a long time ago.  I know Jenny is supposed to have a huge chest, lol.

I don't even know what to say about that second thing. 

*Bateman- *I don't, he should only want Blair. 



To be honest, I thought that stuff was pretty boring about Serena, Bart, etc.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2008)

SB, I got you.  What link do you want, MU or RS?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

Rockst☆r $in said:


> SB, I got you.  What link do you want, MU or RS?



Either, I just want it


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

Chase me Uffie


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

Didn't get to see preview for next weeks episode


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

What was that song title at the end of the episode? It's really good


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

♫ "Snowflakes" by White Apple Tree [Bart returns]
♫ "(unknown piano)" [Serena & Blair meet for breakfast]
♫ "Psychotic Girl" by The Black Keys [Vanessa takes Chuck to meet Horace]
♫ "Take Back The City" by Snow Patrol [Bart & Lily's house warming party]
♫ "(unknown)" [Chuck tells Bart about the bar]
♫ "(unknown)" [Serena & Eric are interviewed]
♫ "(unknown)" [Blair calls off the bet; repeats as Blair tells Vanessa about the bet]
♫ "One Week Of Danger (Demo Version)" by The Virgins [Blair tells Chuck that we won the bet]
♫ "Hard Times" by Mildred Anderson [Chuck tells Horace he'll save the bar]
♫ "Sea Out" by Guillemots [Chuck raises the stakes]

paulmarv


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

^They have excellent music. 

*Avant- *It's about Jenny being a bitch.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm79iWBzfWk[/YOUTUBE]


 so much better in the episode


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

Definitely.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chase me Uffie



No  .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

Uffie said:


> No  .



"Then you will never have me"




Am I the only one who doesn't care that Nate is homeless?


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

Not anymore, he is living with Dan, etc. 

That was so sad though.   I'm glad he isn't alone anymore.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't really like the guy to be honest. He's only cool in my book because he's Chuck's friend on the show and in real life


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

I like Nate, but I hated how he treated Blair first season.   She belongs with Chuck anyways. <3


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> "Then you will never have me"
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I don't really care about Nate, he was meant to be a bigger character than Chuck but Chuck was obviously more popular


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

Chuck belongs to everyone


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

Haha, I know.  Chuck was barely in the books, but he is so popular that he became a main character.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

Sen said:


> ^They have excellent music.
> 
> *Avant- *It's about Jenny being a bitch.



Oh, so the promo shots are for next weeks episode?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

I haven't seen the previews. 


 Link?


----------



## Mia (Oct 21, 2008)

Sen said:


> Not anymore, he is living with Dan, etc.
> 
> That was so sad though.   I'm glad he isn't alone anymore.



the sad part in this is having no place to go expect for Dan's house. no serioulsy 

i think im in love with Blair


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

> Looks like his guard was down!
> 
> Was Gossip Girl bad boy Ed Westwick drunk (or high) when he decided to recite poetry to entertainment news reporters?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

^I like that. 





~Avant~ said:


> Oh, so the promo shots are for next weeks episode?



I don't think they all are for next week, but I don't know. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I haven't seen the previews.
> 
> Link?



I don't see the video up yet, but here is a synopsis which is a bit spoilerish I guess.


*Spoiler*: _Written Preview of Next Ep_ 





> Jenny (Taylor Momsen) befriends a young model, Agnes (guest star Willa Holland), who encourages Jenny to not only explore her wild side, but also confront her boss, Eleanor Waldorf (guest star Margaret Colin), who is attempting to "borrow" Jenny?s designs.
> 
> Serena (Blake Lively) and Dan (Penn Badgley) agree to attend an art opening at Rufus' (Matthew Settle) gallery as friends, but the outing gets a little uncomfortable after Serena meets an artist, Aaron Rose (guest star John Patrick Amedori), and realizes they have an instant chemistry.
> 
> Blair (Leighton Meester) attempts to seduce Chuck (Ed Westwick), but it proves tougher than she ever imagined.








mia said:


> the sad part in this is having no place to go expect for Dan's house. no serioulsy
> 
> i think im in love with Blair



I actually agree about the Dan's house thing. 

She is amazing.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah. Blair is fucking gorgeous. If I was chuck, I would've said fuck it. And nailed her ass right then and there.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

Chuck being seduce? That only happens the other way around. The man has more game than James Bond





Is that Chuck's girlfriend? He could do better


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

^

I was hoping for pictures of him and Nate's actor kissing though.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, that's him kissing some guy named Jimmy


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

What? She looks pretty average to me. But meh he probably couldn't find a girl to match his awesome amount of win so he settled for her


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

She was his girlfriend for years apparently


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

Horrible nose :/


----------



## sworder (Oct 21, 2008)

So much for being a pimp in the show and going after not so good looking chicks irl


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

He's just giving hope to us regular girls 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_mg4-kyc9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mia (Oct 21, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Yeah. Blair is fucking gorgeous. If I was chuck, I would've said fuck it. And nailed her ass right then and there.



is it wrong that i'd do the same? 


too much ugly chicks pics on one page


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2008)

sworder said:


> So much for being a pimp in the show and going after not so good looking chicks irl





Uffie said:


> He's just giving hope to the  regular girls



This                  .


----------



## sworder (Oct 21, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> This                  .



fuck that


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

mia said:


> is it wrong that i'd do the same?
> 
> 
> too much ugly chicks pics on one page



Seriously re-post that pic of Blair just to negate all the ugly girl pics in this page

EDIT: Curing the Epic fail of last page, with Epic Win


----------



## Mia (Oct 21, 2008)

fangasmic


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

I wonder how he managed to say no


----------



## Mia (Oct 21, 2008)

^i really have no idea


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

He must've punched himself in the nuts at the last moment


----------



## sworder (Oct 21, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck being seduce? That only happens the other way around.



This is why he said no. Bitches cant seduce Chuck, he seduces them


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

Now he's got Blair chasing after him. Fuck that motherchucker


----------



## Mia (Oct 21, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Now he's got Blair chasing after him. *Fuck that motherchucker*



you wish


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

sworder said:


> This is why he said no. Bitches cant seduce Chuck, he seduces them



Can't blame her for trying


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

mia said:


> you wish


----------



## Mia (Oct 21, 2008)

i love that song :rofl


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

I just couldn't resist lol


----------



## Mia (Oct 21, 2008)

damn i'd rep you but stupid 24 hour limit..


----------



## sworder (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

I just delivered two  heaping hands of Epic Win on one page. Hurrah for me. lol


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

I just watched the end again


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

I seriously hope nate does not go for jenny. sure she has some nice legs but she is such an annoying bitch most of the time. nate can do better. 

I hope chuck at least gets a piece of vanessa before throwing her away.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope I get a piece of Chuck.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

I want to be chuck


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't wait to see what Blair does to try and get him back.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

Sen said:


> I can't wait to see what Blair does to try and get him back.



after that last outfit, i can only imagine


----------



## sworder (Oct 21, 2008)

She can try and try but she can't get Chuck unless he gets what he wants.

Why? Cause he's Chuck Bass


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2008)

God I hate my sister for making me watch this show. The one week waits are fucking brutal


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

^I know, I hate waiting. 

Chuck wants her, he's just playing hard to get.


----------



## sworder (Oct 21, 2008)

But things are done when Chuck wants them to be done, not when Blair wants. She needs to get that straight


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

Sen said:


> Chuck wants her, he's just playing hard to get.



I'm not so sure about that. he didn't seem interested in her at all during the party.


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

But he wanted Blair to say that she loves him. 

ChuckxBlair. <3


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

Sen said:


> But he wanted Blair to say that she loves him.
> 
> ChuckxBlair. <3



I think he knew she wouldn't say it. he was just playing her with


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2008)

Sen said:


> But he wanted Blair to say that she loves him.
> 
> ChuckxBlair. <3



Your cats kissing signature intrigues me...I shall not ad block it.


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

fireball said:


> I think he knew she wouldn't say it. he was just playing her with



I think he's confused as to what/whom he wants. 

He'd better not end up with Jenny or Vanessa. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Your cats kissing signature intrigues me...I shall not ad block it.



Thank you. 

I love kitties.  pek


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

Sen said:


> He'd better not end up with Jenny or Vanessa.



i would vomit.


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

I would be so pissed off. 

Who do you want Vanessa to end up with, if anyone?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

Sen said:


> I would be so pissed off.
> 
> Who do you want Vanessa to end up with, if anyone?



No one. she tried blackmailing blair 

if she makes up for that then....actually i still can't think of anyone 

You?


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

Haha, I don't really like her that much either.   I could see her with Dan (that's what happened in the books for awhile, but they deviate so far from those I don't think that has any relevance), but I don't really have a preference for her.

So far I only really like ChuckxBlair and either SerenaxDan or SerenaxNate. 

Although the promo pictures seem to indicate NatexJenny.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 22, 2008)

Sen said:


> Haha, I don't really like her that much either.   I could see her with Dan (that's what happened in the books for awhile, but they deviate so far from those I don't think that has any relevance), but I don't really have a preference for her.


i liked her when she first appeared. i was even rooting for NatexVanessa for alittle bit.



> So far I only really like ChuckxBlair and either SerenaxDan or SerenaxNate.



chuckxblair is great. i like serenaxnate more than serenaxdan. i think nate and serena look better together than serena and dan.



> Although the promo pictures seem to indicate NatexJenny.





Is there a website where i can find out what clothes they were wearing during episodes? I really want some of the clothes they wear.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Vanessa should have an orgy with Eric and his boyfriend HAHAHAHAHA!

I put the song from the limo scene (With Me ~ Sum 41), on my myspace page. Its a great song

EDIT: Serena and Dan have dated in real life for about  a year now, if not more


----------



## Nakor (Oct 22, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Vanessa should have an orgy with Eric and his boyfriend HAHAHAHAHA!



eric is too good for vanessa. i love him.





> EDIT: Serena and Dan have dated in real life for about  a year now, if not more



yeah i saw pics of them in like people or one of those magazines. he wasn't looking too good in them.


----------



## vilestiakron (Oct 22, 2008)

i hope vanessa goes down.


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

I think you can find out about the clothes they wear on the CW website. 

Yeah, I've heard Serena and Dan are dating irl.  Hopefully they don't break up and ruin the atmosphere.   But I'm leaning towards SerenaxNate just because I'm a little over SerenaxDan unless they do something better soon.

Was Eric's actor ever in another show?  He looks so familiar.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 22, 2008)

envy lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow I'm surprised by how affordable most of the clothes are. I'll think I'll buy some of them


----------



## Uffie (Oct 22, 2008)

now you can dress like Chuck


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Lol

His taste diverges from mine slightly.

At one point I could've sworn he wore the Joker outfit, purple blazer and all


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought he still looked very sexy.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 22, 2008)

It's part of his sex appeal


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

For your viewing pleasure The final scene from this weeks episode


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

pek pek pek

Excellent.


----------



## Mia (Oct 22, 2008)

~Avant~ the Chuck&Blair gif in your sig is awesome  no bigger verison?


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

I want to see a bigger version too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

I requested it in the "Gif request thread" section. I'm sure they'll make a nice bigger version if one of you request. (You have to wait a week between request, ergo why I can't request a bigger version right now)


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

Wait, so you just asked for the scene and they found it and did everything else?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

No, you give them a youtube link to the scene. tell them from what point in the scene to what point in the scene you want them to make it, and how large you want it to be.

here's the post I made requesting the gif. 



> I would please like a giffy/sig of the this scene
> 
> Gif type: Sig
> Dimensions: 100x80
> ...



Just copy and paste  my request, and change the dimensions (the size) to however big you want it. And they'll make it for you.

Just remember to turn off your sig when you post, and to rep the person who made it.


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

How big should I ask for?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 22, 2008)

I might ask sworder to make me one


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn, I feel like the minority in here.  I really despise Blair.  Chuck is a hate him or love him relationship.  The man has sky high swagga, and his dressing game is Sin approved.


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

Haha, probably.  Although I do sometimes dislike Chuck, esp. in the first season when he tried to force himself on Serena and then the thing with Jenny. 

*Uffie- *From which episode?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

267 x 151 would be a good size

here's a link to the actual thread (since its kind of tedious to find) Naruto 422 Spoiler Thread


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

I would please like a gif of the this scene:

Gif type: Sig
Dimensions: 267 x 151
Timing: From 00:30-00:48
Link: Here 

Wait, should I include "sig" in the gif type if I'm not going to use it in my sig though?  I just want it for fun.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Nah you have actually put it you're sig. Otherwise to them it really defeats the purpose of creating it.

But I guess I could just replace mine, with your request.


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

Are you sure? 

Otherwise I suppose I could just put it in a spoiler tag in my sig if it's not too big, lol.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

I was planning on getting a bigger version later anyway


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, I'll go request it~ 

Edit: Wait, it says on the first post not to use youtube links, are you sure I can use that one?

Also, do you want a border?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

The first post is out-dated. Everyone uses youtube. (its just because the quality isn't too good.)

Border please. 

Remember to turn off your sig when you post


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

> I would please like a gif of the this scene:
> 
> Gif type: Sig
> Dimensions: 267 x 151
> ...



Just requested it. 

Now we're all going to be stuck staring at your sig even more.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Lol. Just wait till I make my next request. It'll feature the scene from this weeks ep


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

That will be smexy. 

pek


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Bigger version, up.

Continue the awesome


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I failed at requesting it. 

I hope you're not angry. 

It is very sexy though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Why would I get upset over something so trivial? Don't think twice about it.

And yes, yes it is. lol


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks. pek

I just feel bad for failing. 

Yeah, it's so hot.  ChuckxBlair always. <3


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Sen said:


> I just feel bad for failing.




HOLY FUCK!, that made me burst out laughing. I'm still laughing lmao


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

I have to go, but I am sorry. 

Laters~  pek

ChuckxBlair love.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Dude its a forum. Why are you saying bye? Lmao

Theres nothing to apologize for


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

That's just what I do.   Sorry.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Lol. 

I finally saw the preview of next weeks ep. Jenny's annoying.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 22, 2008)

Jenny is indeed a bitch, I thought she had changed but I was wrong.


----------



## Mia (Oct 22, 2008)

bitches dont change. only death cant help the case


----------



## Nakor (Oct 22, 2008)

Uffie said:


> envy lol






I guess elinor may be stealing jenny's designs? if so, then i won't be too upset at jenny for being a bitch.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah I guess Jenny has an actual excuse, at least for now. I wonder who the chick telling her all that bullshit is.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 22, 2008)

i just saw the preview again and it seems jenny is just being a bitch like usual. 

i still think elinor may be stealing her designs, but that isn't totally why jenny was a bitch in the preview.


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

I still dislike her.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

I wonder what else is gonna be shown in the episode.


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Apparently Blair attempts to get Chuck back and I think something happens with Serena.  I can't remember though.   I read the preview.  

I hate waiting.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

I wonder what Chucks reaction is gonna be. He's probably gonna be cool as ice


----------



## Mia (Oct 23, 2008)

fireball said:


> i just saw the preview again and it seems jenny is just being a bitch like usual.
> 
> i still think elinor may be stealing her designs, but that isn't totally why jenny was a bitch in the preview.



jenny is a bitch independent of eleonor or anyone else 

i want to see how Blair's gonna try to get Chuck  it should be something awesome


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Blair  lol Vanessa


----------



## Mia (Oct 23, 2008)

^omg Blair is fuken gorgeous pek

eww vanessa


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

I know, Vanessa looks so bad next to her there


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Blairs hands are so tiny. Too cute


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty picture. 

Blair looks so sweet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2008)

I love Blair pics...more Blair!


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

This one is specially for you CTK


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

She needs some meat. (interpret that how ever you want)

On another note. A thought occured to me, with Chuck and Blair being who they are you'd think they'd make it top priority to find out who Gossip Girl is


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> She needs some meat.
> 
> On another note. A thought occured to me, with Chuck and Blair being who they are you'd think they'd make it top priority to find out who Gossip Girl is



I've got her meat right here!_ *pats crotch*
_
Sorry, I had to.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Its ok I edited my post

We're the WBP's 

Wonder Blair pervs. lol


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, in the books it's often hinted that Blair is GG if I remember correctly but you never actually find out


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

What are those pictures from?

You'd think they would want to know who GG is, but that would defeat the purpose since GG is anonymous. 

I don't think it's Blair though, since they had stuff on Serena and others that Blair wouldn't be able to know.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

They're from Entourage 

Serena and Dan for any fans of them


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I know who the voice actor for Gossip Girl is, so when she appears on the show I'll know who it is immediately


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Well I know who the voice actor for Gossip Girl is, so when she appears on the show I'll know who it is immediately



Thing is...they never found out who it was in the books...because there is more after this series...so I don't know if the show will deal with it. I mean I never seem to see them questioning the identity.


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I meant the books.  I didn't read them all, so you never find out?  

I don't think she'll ever appear in the show, except maybe as a cameo.  I don't know her name, but she was in Veronic Mars and a few other shows too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah she's the psycho electric chick from Heroes.

Well there has to be some type of big reveal by the end of the season to compete with Serena and Georgina's secret from last year.

And aren't they all seniors this year?


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

There had better be something good at the end. 

Yeah, they should be going to college after this year, unless the season is only half the school year or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2008)

Sen said:


> Yeah, I meant the books.  I didn't read them all, so you never find out?
> 
> I don't think she'll ever appear in the show, except maybe as a cameo.  I don't know her name, but she was in Veronic Mars and a few other shows too.



I never read the books but I read wikipedia. They just said they didn't reveal it because there are more books with the Gossip Girl Character in them and her identity has to be secret. 

But from what I heard the books are different, there's more drug references, Chuck is bi-sexual and not around as much and I think Serena and Blair had a recurring fling or something...

(also Chuck in and Blair from the books never touched each other and they seemed to all hate him and only deal with him because he was so powerful and wealthy.)


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I've read the first few.  I don't remember Chuck being bi, but I know he was barely in the books.  They were mostly Nate and Blair and so many things are different in general.  Jenny is really different overall and in the books Dan was a creepy stalker. 

I actually prefer the TV show though.


----------



## tdsuchiha (Oct 23, 2008)

blair is nice...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

tdsuchiha said:


> blair is nice...



queue obligatory post

lmao


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Another fan?   Or not? 

Yeah, although she can be really mean, but I just like her for some reason.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Blair brings out the inner bitch in everyone.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Blair is a really likeable character and I found that in the books as well.  I think it's because Serena is always screwing her over (she's much worse in the books) and you can't help but sympathise with her.


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

True, it's hard not to like her and hate her at different times.  Serena is a lot more aloof and uncaring I think in the books.  I definitely preferred Blair in the books, although in season one I really liked Serena.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

From what I've read from your posts tv show>Books


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Chuck is greater in the TV show.  Apart from that the books are better I think



hoooooot


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

How gay lmao. (finger in mouth)


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

That's so sexy.  pek

I disagree with Uffie, the TV show owns the books.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

I love these pictures.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it wrong that I'd still do him in a heartbeat in that outfit?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

yes, yes it is


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

If you can pull off that outfit you deserve to have the ladies falling at your feet


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

I love your new avy.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

I really like it too but I always feel a bit weird wearing an avy with a guy in it.  I'll probably put it in giveaways in a minute lol


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Why? 

Haha, to be honest, I think it's a bit weird you always have girls, lol.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

I love editorials, that's why lol

Did you hear that Taylor Momsen that plays Jenny almsot died the other day?


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha, to each their own. 

What happened?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Couldn't you summarize it? 

Haha, well I'm off for now, I'll read it later.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

I would read it, But I don't think I care enough


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2008)

I want that episode Chuck was seducing Blair at a party


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

You mean the one this scene takes place in?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> You mean the one this scene takes place in?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Just felt like posting these. My two favorite ChuckxBlair moments


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Dear Lord, I forgot how hot that was.  Her eyes actually roll back at one point


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm gonna have to re-watch the last episode ending again. Fucking addictive


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Indeed.

The acting for Blair and Chuck is absolutely magnetic


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

I think that episode where he seduced Blair at the party was when I realised just how hot he was


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Lmao.

Yeah, it is a pretty intense scene

EDIT: Lol just noticed your location says "chase me"


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2008)

She's chasing me really


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

I would but you're too easy to chase, takes the fun out of it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2008)

Uffie said:


> I would but you're too easy to chase, takes the fun out of it



When you have me it will all change, I swear


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh really?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2008)

I guarantee it


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey! 

Oh, Uffie's avy is gone already.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I guarantee it



Does this mean I get milk with my cookie?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Does this mean I get milk with my cookie?



 You get a whole lot of the white stuff.



> Oh, Uffie's avy is gone already.



Yeah she seems very self concious even on the net.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Self conscious?  I don't think anyone has ever said that about me before


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

What? **

Are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm talking about this [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPLoicJLel0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

pek pek pek

Although that scene has such a disappointing end.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

If you thought that was long.. you have no idea what you're in for


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know why ISABELLA and I can't just work something out. We're two beautiful people


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate you


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

What's going on?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2008)

You're rather sexy when you're slightly annoyed. Ever had annoyed sex? When you can't the person but you fuck'em anyways


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2008)

Sen said:


> What's going on?



That's a good question Sen



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You're rather sexy when you're slightly annoyed. Ever had annoyed sex? When you can't the person but you fuck'em anyways



Can't say I have but it sounds fun


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay then. 

So do you think Blair's mom will ever getting married to that one guy?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 23, 2008)

What is this Gossip Girl of which you speak?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 23, 2008)

blair looks so good in that picture a few pages back. vanessa looks gross. looks like she just threw up haha.


----------



## Sen (Oct 23, 2008)

Gossip Girl is epic. 

Haha, Blair did look a lot better in that picture.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

I go to work and miss out on an entire page of lulz. Uffie and Batemen ftw! lol


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

**


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

How did you get away with the "Post most contain atleast 10 characters"


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

Gossip Girl always. pek


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Sen said:


> **




 **


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

**


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

**


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

There are so many secret things hidden on NF, it's crazy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I know you said not to announce when I'm leaving, but it's just my personality , but I'm off to go take an online biology test. 

Laters~ 

Your sig is so sexy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Your posts are always super amusing. lol.


----------



## Mia (Oct 24, 2008)

had a dream tonight. i was playing chess with Dan Humphrey  

Dan Humphrey out of everyone  not to mention i dont even know how to play chess 

i hate me now


----------



## Uffie (Oct 24, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I go to work and miss out on an entire page of lulz. *Uffie and Batemen ftw*! lol



Don't encourage him 

Haha, I hate it when stuff like that happens mia.  I once had a dream about Sandy Cohen from the O.C., why Sandy Cohen?


----------



## Mia (Oct 24, 2008)

now i feel like my day would be ruined. it was a bad sign


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Your posts are always super amusing. lol.



Thanks~  pek

I think. 



mia said:


> had a dream tonight. i was playing chess with Dan Humphrey
> 
> Dan Humphrey out of everyone  not to mention i dont even know how to play chess
> 
> i hate me now





You don't know how to play chess?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know how to play chess either


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Ha ha I pwnz you all in chess. (I think there might be a pun in there)


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 24, 2008)

Chess is easy to understand


----------



## Uffie (Oct 24, 2008)

I've just never bothered to learn


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sure he'd like to teach you lolz


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

^

You seemed to have gotten to know his personality pretty quickly. 



Uffie said:


> I don't know how to play chess either







~Avant~ said:


> Ha ha I pwnz you all in chess. (I think there might be a pun in there)



We'd see about that. 

I love chess. 

It is really easy compared to something like Shougi though. 

But more difficult than checkers.


----------



## Mia (Oct 24, 2008)

Sen said:


> Thanks~  pek
> 
> I think.
> 
> ...



no 

it requires thinking


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

That's true.  

I'm sure you could learn though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 24, 2008)

I would love to educate Uffie in the art of chess, I would dare say it would be my pleasure.


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm sure he'd like to teach you lolz





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I would love to educate Uffie in the art of chess, I would dare say it would be my pleasure.



Haha, it's funny if he didn't see that post. 

He probably did, but still. 

So, what was everybody's favorite episode from last season?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 24, 2008)

mia needs "educating" too


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Sen said:


> ^
> 
> You seemed to have gotten to know his personality pretty quickly.



Lol 






> We'd see about that.
> 
> I love chess.
> 
> ...



Indeed.



			
				mia said:
			
		

> it requires thinking



lol



Uffie said:


> mia needs "educating" too



I'm sure Sen and I could "educate" her.


----------



## Mia (Oct 24, 2008)

Sen said:


> Haha, it's funny if he didn't see that post.
> 
> He probably did, but still.
> 
> So, what was everybody's favorite episode from last season?


mine is Chuck IRL 



Uffie said:


> mia needs "educating" too





~Avant~ said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i tend to skip classes


----------



## Uffie (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't worry mia, Bate will teach us and then we'll challenge Sen and Avant to a chess match 

Mine was Victor/Victrola


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

mia said:


> mine is Chuck IRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing I do home visits. 

mine was Victor/victrola aswell


----------



## Mia (Oct 24, 2008)

i was homeschooled french


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

mia said:


> i was homeschooled french



Oh I'm sure you were.


----------



## sworder (Oct 24, 2008)

lol what Ive missed

get in there Alan


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know my favorite actually.  There were so many good ones.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 24, 2008)

Ray/Wingman


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

**


----------



## sworder (Oct 24, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Ray/Wingman



something wrong?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2008)

sworder said:


> something wrong?



You're my Nate


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

Then you must not like him right now. 

Who's his Dan?


----------



## sworder (Oct 25, 2008)

I havent watched enough to know the relation between Chuck, Nate, and Dan


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

So you're just posting here for the lulz?  



Nate abandoned Chuck for Dan. 

Poor Chuck.


----------



## sworder (Oct 25, 2008)

Im posting here cuz Chuck Bass is awesome


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, I don't think you can know how awesome he is without seeing the episodes. 

He is amazing.


----------



## Andre (Oct 25, 2008)

My sister loves this show...  but I'm never was someone who liked these type of shows. Some of the characters act like pricks and total bitches in this show.

But I watch this show not because I like it but the Girls are so freakin Sexy. lol the number 1 reason why a guy would watch Gossip Girl.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2008)

Sen said:


> So you're just posting here for the lulz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nate is poor anyways, he doesn't deserve to be friends with someone so amazing like Chuck


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

timoteyo7 said:


> My sister loves this show...  but I'm never was someone who liked these type of shows. Some of the characters act like pricks and total bitches in this show.
> 
> But I watch this show not because I like it but the Girls are so freakin Sexy. lol the number 1 reason why a guy would watch Gossip Girl.







Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Nate is poor anyways, he doesn't deserve to be friends with someone so amazing like Chuck



I'm sure Chuck doesn't care that he is poor, a true friend wouldn't. 

I'm sure they'll be close friends again soon.


----------



## sworder (Oct 25, 2008)

Sen said:


> Well, I don't think you can know how awesome he is without seeing the episodes.
> 
> He is amazing.



Ive seen the last one and youtube makes up for the rest


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha, you should watch the entire series then. 

It's pretty interesting from the start.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 25, 2008)

Have sex with me..just once, that's all I need.

Isn't is strange that I got a text saying that earlier


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

From who? 



I'd block that strange person.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't block him, he sounds like an amazing guy


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds more like a p*d*p**** that only wants to get into your pants.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 25, 2008)

Did Ray send you my number?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2008)

Sen said:


> Sounds more like a p*d*p**** that only wants to get into your pants.



I want to get in her pants but I am not a paedophile!!! 



Uffie said:


> Did Ray send you my number?



No of course not


----------



## Uffie (Oct 25, 2008)

Youcan get in my pants whenever you like


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

*Bateman- *Haha, weren't you one of the people fapping to 12 year old Wadas? 

Or was that just Bismarck and Sworder?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2008)

No, Sen I think you're mistaken.



> Youcan get in my pants whenever you like



You seem tipsy, If only I was there to take advantage of this situation


----------



## Uffie (Oct 25, 2008)

Sen said:


> *Bateman- *Haha, weren't you one of the people fapping to 12 year old Wadas?



 we;er over bate


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

^

Actually I think it was only Sworder and Woken, but only because he wasn't there to see it. 

*Bateman- *Haha, I guess it was just them then.  Still, I'm sure you would have acted the same way. 

Chuck wouldn't have to take advantage of a drunk girl to get her.  You should try and be more like him.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2008)

Chuck Bass is in control of everything situation, mortals like myself can't live up to such things. I have to try other means until I reach the heights of the Holy Bass.


Night you two, sweet dreams.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 25, 2008)

You going to bed?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn day light saving time 

I'm still going to bed pek Night Uffie


Sen


----------



## Uffie (Oct 25, 2008)

Day light saving? I wondered why te time on my mkbile and cmp was different


----------



## Sen (Oct 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck Bass is in control of everything situation, mortals like myself can't live up to such things. I have to try other means until I reach the heights of the Holy Bass.
> 
> Night you two, sweet dreams.



You will have to keep trying. 

Night~  pek



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Damn day light saving time
> 
> I'm still going to bed pek Night Uffie
> 
> Sen



Wait, it's only for your country, right?  My calender doesn't say anything about it being DSL right now. 

Well, I take back my nice "night" then.


----------



## Mia (Oct 26, 2008)

somehow this seems like a fanclub more than a show discussin thread


----------



## Uffie (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, let's talk about Gossip Girl again.  New episode tomorrow


----------



## Mia (Oct 26, 2008)

indeed  i still didnt watch the preview tho 

you like britney?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 26, 2008)

I haven't seen the preview either, only what Sen wrote about what was going to happen.  I can't wait to see Blair seducing Chuck 

I love Britney haha


----------



## Mia (Oct 26, 2008)

and Chuck would be playing hard to get


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a hard time imagining Chuck playing hard to get.


----------



## Mia (Oct 26, 2008)

lol 

'then you'll never have me' was quite inspiring


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

I know. 

But I still thinks he wants Blair.


----------



## sworder (Oct 26, 2008)

i wasnt fapping just joking, dont say such things here it makes me look stupid


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

Haha, I hope you were. 

I'm so excited.  New episode tomorrow.


----------



## Mia (Oct 26, 2008)

Sen said:


> I know.
> 
> But I still thinks he wants Blair.



lol who doesnt


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

She's so pretty. 

*mia- *Haha, that's true.  It had better be true though.


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 26, 2008)

I love gossip girl! I haven't watched many episodes this season though. ( stupid school)
 I love Blair and Chuck


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm glad. 

You can watch them all online if you want, although it's hard to find time.  Yeah, Blair and Chuck are love. <3


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 26, 2008)

I would watch them online but i can't with my internet it would take forever to watch.
I do have tivo, but i tend to get busy and forget to watch them.


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

That sucks. 

Hopefully you'll remember.  It's getting pretty intense.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

Me either. 

It had better be good.   Hopefully there isn't too much Jenny either.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 26, 2008)

Uffie said:


> I love Britney haha



And I thought I was the only one. !!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 26, 2008)

sadly i sense alot of jenny tomorrow 

Britney is okay


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

Too much Jenny.   I hate when she dominates the show. 

I listen to Britney.


----------



## Andre (Oct 26, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Youcan get in my pants whenever you like



WTF!!??

LOL


----------



## Uffie (Oct 26, 2008)

I want to request a Britney FC 

I never said that timoteyo


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 26, 2008)

Sen said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Hopefully you'll remember.  It's getting pretty intense.



I hope so too, between school and work i never seem to have the time to watch it.



I hate Jenny too. She is so annoying.


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

I know, she's such a brat. 

I was so happy when Blair took her down.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2008)

next ep looks like it will be full of jenny. only good thing that could come out of it is her fucking her life up. which i hope happens.


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

Me too. 

I want her to leave somewhere and not return.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 26, 2008)

Uffie said:


> I want to request a Britney FC



OMG I SECOND THIS. 

back on topic: Usually Canada airs Gossip Girl at 8 on Sunday's, but those tv fuckers decided to play some movie instead. 

Ahhh well...there's always tomorrow. D: & fyi, JENNY'S NEW HAIR CUT MAKES HER LOOK LIKE A CRACK WHORE.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2008)

My, I sure have missed out on a lot. lol

But I do have an interesting story to tell. So on saturday there was a huge party, which I decided to go to. It was probably because of the alchohol, but I decided I was gonna act like Chuck Bass and hit on a couple of chicks.

I did the whole broody face, and I turned on my inner sexual magnetism. All I've gotta say is, that shit works. I had 5 girls eatting out the palm of my hands. Lol good times good times.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Oct 27, 2008)

gossip girl 

i _love_ blair​


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2008)

Dont we all


----------



## Mia (Oct 27, 2008)

jessica alba <3 

blair is like everyone's favorite character


----------



## Sharada (Oct 27, 2008)

Serena is my favourite 
And Jenny


----------



## Mia (Oct 27, 2008)

Serena is boring  she was cool in flashbacks tho.

Lily is awesome


----------



## sworder (Oct 27, 2008)

Chuck Bass > all


----------



## Mia (Oct 27, 2008)

you dont even watch the show


----------



## sworder (Oct 27, 2008)

Because the rest of the characters arent as interesting as Chuck Bass, so I get bored when he's not the center of attention


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 27, 2008)

Chuck Bass should always be at the centre of everything


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2008)

Chuck Bass+Blair= only thing worth watching.


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2008)

It's on in almost 15 minutes.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to wait until tomorrow  

Chuck Bass should be at my centre


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry. 

Chuck.   I can't wait to see him. pek


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to be in Blair's Dream!


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha, we should probably spoiler tag new developments until tomorrow. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF!?!  NatexJenny hints?  

I liked the Blair and Chuck stuff so far though. <3


----------



## Nakor (Oct 27, 2008)

Sen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



me too!!! "Give it, give it" hahaha


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOES!!!!  

Dan, why?   They were so close.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 27, 2008)

NOOO, I CAN'T HELP MYSELF.. I KEEP LOOKING UNDER THE SPOILERS


----------



## Nakor (Oct 27, 2008)

he made up for it though.

what happened after he told chuck. did chuck say anything to dan? i saw the bedroom scene.


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Uffie, resist the temptation, it's better to watch it_ 



No, Chuck just gave Dan a hateful look before finding Blair. 

OMG I hated the ending.   Nate and Jenny.    

I'm so angry. 

I loved the Blair & Chuck ending though. <3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2008)

Sen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Uffie, resist the temptation, it's better to watch it_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved it, good season!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 27, 2008)

Sen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Uffie, resist the temptation, it's better to watch it_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



now chuck is going to get back at dan probably. the cycle continues.

i know, seriously. i wish he just let her go after she kissed him. that would have been epic.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 27, 2008)

NO NO RUINING IT FOR ME


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2008)

^Stop looking. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Must more epic than kissing her back. 

Chuck vs. Dan is interesting though. 

Also, what do you guys think of Aaron?  I just remember there was an Aaron in the bookt hat was Blair's stepbrother (I think they dropped that plotline though, lol).  I don't know if I like him and Serena, but we'll see.




*CTK*- There are definitely epic moments. 

ChuckxBlair. pek


----------



## Uffie (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaron was in love with Blair in the books but settled for Serena in the end


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2008)

So the books ended with Serena and Aaron?  I remember that stuff starting, but I never finished them.

Haha, it sounds so weird because I'm used to thinking of SerenaxDan, even though they weren't very solid in the books.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



aaron was alright. seemed like a decent guy. 

i fucking hated agnes(sp?). jenny's friend.




stop spoiling everything with your book knowledge!


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, he doesn't seem too bad.  I hated Jenny and her friends. 




Don't worry, the show is NOTHING like the books.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 27, 2008)

Sen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



the guy was a creep! 




oh, good.


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's for sure. 




Yeah, the tv series is SO much better.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2008)

Doesn't Jenny have huge um you know in the books? The books sound dumb to be honest, not to mention Chuck isn't a main character


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, she's apparently short with huge...

I know, Chuck is clearly epic.   I'm so glad the TV show made him one of the main characters.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

Downloading now 







haha, secondary school

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdg6RqWkqlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2008)

HAHAHAHA BLAIR FINGERING HERSELF WHILE THINKING ABOUT CHUCK!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 28, 2008)

LMAO this episode Was Epic.

Its sets things for how the season should end for Chuck and Blair, with them finally growin a pair and saying the three words that leaves every person who hears them utterly frozen, and unbelievably vulnerable.

Great episode. I was surprized by Jenny and Nate


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

Jenny looks like a crackhead


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2008)

Jenny in her bra <3 

Loving Jenny & Nate.

He's gonna take her virginity


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Its sad that that might actually be what happens


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

Why's it sad?  She's a lucky girl


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2008)

How old is she? Is it alright for me touching myself while she was dancing around in her bra


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

Fifteen, at least that's almost legal


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2008)

That's good enough for me


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

touch away


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll just rub it against the edges


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Lmao 

Priceless


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

You might as well go for it


----------



## Sen (Oct 28, 2008)

Uffie said:


> touch away





Excellent job there.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

That's how I wear my hair everyday


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Which explains the "touch away"


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2008)

Gotta get used to my surroundings


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Which explains the "touch away"



Wanna touch?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 28, 2008)

If I touch, you''ll want much more than that


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, soon I'll be begging you to brush it and all sorts


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 28, 2008)

A brush, leads to a tug, a tug leads to a smile, a smile to a kiss, a kiss to, well I'm sure I don't have to spell it out for you


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

look how excited i am at the prospect


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 28, 2008)

More cushin for the pushin


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2008)

Please no more sexual inneundos involving 15 year old girls, this could be used as evidence.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Please no more sexual inneundos involving 15 year old girls, this could be used as evidence.



I was only watching the show when it just appeared. I was shocked and disgusted when she was dancing around in her bra.


----------



## Mia (Oct 28, 2008)

okay 

Blair asking for advice...Dan Humphrey. she was so desperate. poor girl 
Jenny looked like a junky 
Serena and Aaron were kinda cute ^^
Vanessa....just has a talent....... to ruin things 
Nate ...i know its hard not to have a storyline whatsoever...but honeslty... Jenny  
Chuck ... is Chuck


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

You just summed up exactly how I feel about it mia lol, especially about Nate


----------



## Mia (Oct 28, 2008)

it was quite a good episode tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2008)

> I was only watching the show when it just appeared. I was shocked and disgusted when she was dancing around in her bra.



Nice save


----------



## Mia (Oct 28, 2008)

that other girl Agness was it? she was kinda pretty


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

She was Marissa's little sister in the O.C.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2008)

So many young girls in the show


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

pedo    .


----------



## Mia (Oct 28, 2008)

would have been awesome if they actually looked young as they are supposed to.

wats wrong with liking younger people Uffie?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing at all, when I was 14/15 I always went out with older guys.  I just wanted to scold Bate


----------



## Mia (Oct 28, 2008)

lol try underaged boyz 

i was hating myself for being a pedo


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 28, 2008)

That episode was great. 
Although Jenny and Nate is random and strange.
It must be Nate's goal to be with all the girls on the show or something. 

Chuck and Blair <3 

Waiting a week is torture.


----------



## Sen (Oct 28, 2008)

I use 

Let me find the exact link.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 28, 2008)

^ THANK YOU!


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

You had the best Blair avy ever a while back


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 28, 2008)

Me? Thanks. 

Actually, it doesn't seem like I can watch the early episodes on that site. ._.;
Yah, I've never watched the show before and I REALLY wanna start; But almost all of the sites and links I find -- I can't even watch the first episode.


----------



## Sen (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a pretty good website.  They usually get the episodes up about 6 hours after they air, so that's why I use it. 





I hope those work for you.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if you'll be able to see this but it's worth a try



Nevermind, it doesn't


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 28, 2008)

Apparently I have to join the comm  to view;
Hopefully they'll accept me. 

Thanks for the help you guys. 


EDIT; ! Sen; On the first site, how long should it take for a vid to start playing? 
'cause all I'm getting is just this blue screen for Sina when I watch the first episode. :/


----------



## Sen (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, we want everyone to start loving GG. 

*Uffie*- Could you give me the link of the front page of that community so I can join?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

The site Sen suggested doesn't work for me


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2008)

The new girl, her name is Willa Holland and she's 17 so barely legal

Not bad:


----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Uffie (Oct 28, 2008)

> It is beyond unfair that networks have been trying to use Willa Holland and Taylor Momsen as sex symbols. And by unfair I mean I have to look like some kind of perv every time I mention their hotness in front of a girl. Of course with guys we all already think they're hot, so I'm ok there. Their combined age of 32 (Willa: 17, Taylor: 15) is as old as the last girl I hooked up with! On some level, that's terribly depressing.



         .


----------



## Sen (Oct 28, 2008)

Uffie said:


> The site Sen suggested doesn't work for me



Not at all? 

You can try later, it might be busy.  It has a lot of ads, but they have so many episodes. 

I hope it does though. 



Ennoea said:


> The new girl, her name is Willa Holland and she's 17 so barely legal
> 
> Not bad:



Although I don't know, but is she going to even be a main character at all?  I think she's like the other random girls that appear for a few episodes to propel the plot and then leave. 

*Uffie*- Thanks! 

I just joined.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 28, 2008)

owow they accepted me immediately.
the dl links in that post are weird, and didn't work at all. [for me at least]

but if you search around that comm, you'll find better ones.
thanks uffie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The new girl, her name is Willa Holland and she's 17 so barely legal
> 
> Not bad:



That's legal here


----------



## Sen (Oct 28, 2008)

That's such a pretty picture.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh dear. Blair is certainly the attractive creature


----------



## Nakor (Oct 28, 2008)

blair is wonderful


----------



## Sen (Oct 29, 2008)

^Epic sigs you guys. <3

Yeah, Blair is a bitch, but I can't help but love her.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 29, 2008)

Little J go back to school, so we can watch you get shredded into pieces by Blair!!! 

& gawd, PLEASE TAKE OFF THAT MAKE UP OFF YO FACE. YOU LOOK LIKE A RACCOON.


----------



## Sen (Oct 29, 2008)

She does. 

I want to see her get ruined.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2008)

Blairs hardly a bitch, Serena is a major one tho.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with the last three posts


----------



## Mia (Oct 29, 2008)

lolz 


C: Yeah right, you wish.


B: No, you wish.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm going to watch that episode again


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 29, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Blairs hardly a bitch, Serena is a major one tho.



You're being sarcastic?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 29, 2008)

I think Serena is a bigger bitch than Blair.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 29, 2008)

Please do explain.  I hope her being a bitch to Bart isn't the example either.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## .:WokeN:. (Oct 29, 2008)

I need to know where you can watch Gossip Girl on streaming


----------



## Uffie (Oct 29, 2008)

You found us Bismarck, you are now worthy of watching Gossip girl.  Try , that's where I wtached it for ages


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you my love  Now let's see if I can find my way through all the question marks


----------



## Sen (Oct 29, 2008)

I use , but I don't know if that's streaming.

Also, I don't think First Season Serena was a bitch at all.  I think she had bitchy moments this season, but I think she's rather kind.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't picture Serena actually acting like a bitch. Her actress (Blake Lively) just can't portray someone that's quite "bitchy", unlike Blair's actress (Leighton Meester). D:

& plus, Serena was like a SAINT in season one. Just because she upped her game just a little bit in the whole Blair vs. Serean thing this season doesn't nessecarily make her a bitch at all. D: !!!


----------



## Sen (Oct 30, 2008)

^Exactly. 

She did have a few really bitchy moments this season, but she just is so sincere still.  I think she's much better as a really sweet girl than a bitch too.


----------



## Mia (Oct 30, 2008)

how old are you guys? 

Serena tries hard to act all goody goody. When she gets tired of it you can see her real. a bitch. Im not saying she is a bad person but she's a bitch. thats given.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2008)

Aren't all females bitches at heart?

How old are you?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 30, 2008)

45


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2008)

Dear lord ! **


----------



## Mia (Oct 30, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Aren't all females bitches at heart?
> 
> How old are you?



i guess 

102


----------



## Uffie (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm eighteen really lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2008)

Uffie said:


> I'm eighteen really lol



this **


----------



## Mia (Oct 30, 2008)

im older than you two


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2008)

pedo **


----------



## Mia (Oct 30, 2008)

.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2008)

So how old are you really?


----------



## Mia (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i am
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



19
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2008)

lmao **


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm disappointed Chuck isn't leading the polls


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2008)

yea he's either one ahead or tied with Blair.


----------



## Sen (Oct 30, 2008)

Mia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too. 



~Avant~ said:


> yea he's either one ahead or tied with Blair.



That's because they go so well together. <3


----------



## Uffie (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Sen (Oct 30, 2008)

Does he sing in a band?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, they sound a bit too much like we smoke ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but they're pretty good, I'd go see them for one reason or another


----------



## Sen (Oct 30, 2008)

Haha, I'd want to join you.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd throw my underwear at him before being removed by security


----------



## Sen (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder what he would do.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 30, 2008)

pity me

He's probably used to it


----------



## Sen (Oct 30, 2008)

Haha, true. 

pek


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 31, 2008)

Jenny was right to be a bitch in the last episode. I kinda like her now


----------



## Sen (Oct 31, 2008)

I do understand why she bitched, but then the thing with Nate. 

She's so


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the fact she's gonna be fucking Nate


----------



## Mia (Oct 31, 2008)

Jenny 

Nate....doing all the female cast of GG...who would have thought.


----------



## Sen (Oct 31, 2008)

Jenny isn't good enough for Nate.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 31, 2008)

Jenny isn't good enough for anyone. But I want Nate to take her virginity


----------



## Sen (Oct 31, 2008)

Haha, that's true. 

NatexJenny


----------



## Mia (Oct 31, 2008)

but Jenny dying a virgin was my halloween wish


----------



## Sen (Oct 31, 2008)

^

I agree. 

I hate her.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 31, 2008)

I wanna see her in her bra again. 

Pedos FTW


----------



## Mia (Oct 31, 2008)

oh you


----------



## Sen (Oct 31, 2008)

I was hoping that guy would get pictures and post them online, and then everything would be ruined for her.


----------



## sworder (Oct 31, 2008)

No Chuck Bass this episode?


----------



## Sen (Oct 31, 2008)

Of course. 

Chuck was amazing.  

His and Blair's part was slightly ruined by the fail that is Jenny though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 31, 2008)

I pleasure myself while thinking of Jenny


----------



## Sen (Oct 31, 2008)

You mean out of the options of Blair, Serena, Vanessa, and Jenny, you choose Jenny? 






Plus, Blair's personality >>>>>>>>>> Jenny's personality.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah Jenny is sexy but I was horny and Jenny pop in my head


----------



## Sen (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I suppose we all have different tastes.  Although hopefully she's at least 18.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 31, 2008)

Taylor Michel Momsen[1] (born July 26, 1993) is an American child actress and model. She portrays the character Jenny Humphrey on the The CW television series Gossip Girl.


15 years old


----------



## Sen (Oct 31, 2008)

I suppose it could be worse though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh please I wasn't the one who kissed her. That was Nate, he needs help


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow so Jenny really is 15?

Thats good casting for you.


----------



## Mia (Nov 1, 2008)

she looks 25 anyway


----------



## Sen (Nov 1, 2008)

She does look a lot older. 

That's weird though because usually they cast teenagers who are in their 20s.


----------



## Mia (Nov 1, 2008)

Serena looks 30


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 1, 2008)

The guy who plays Nate is 23 and he kissed a 15 year old. 


I don't feel bad about kissing 15 year olds anymore


----------



## Sen (Nov 1, 2008)

^I never thought about that. 

Although they're just acting so he has to do that. 

*Mia- *

I think she looks more like 23-25.  She tends to look more mature than she did in Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants.  Does anyone know her real age?


----------



## Mia (Nov 1, 2008)

no idea 

when the guy is older its not so weird but when its the other way round ..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 1, 2008)

No excuses, when they're having one of those steamy scenes where he's touching her body gently, sucking on her lips I bet he'll think he's only acting


----------



## Sen (Nov 1, 2008)

Mia said:


> no idea
> 
> when the guy is older its not so weird but when its the other way round ..





Double standards. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No excuses, when they're having one of those steamy scenes where he's touching her body gently, sucking on her lips I bet he'll think he's only acting



He's had those scenes with lots of girls, I'm sure it's just acting. 

They haven't had one of those yet, I'm still hoping someone will tell Jenny off and steal Nate.  Maybe Vanessa, lol.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 1, 2008)

> I'm still hoping someone will tell Jenny off and steal Nate. Maybe Vanessa, lol.



Maybe the police 

under age girls


----------



## Sen (Nov 1, 2008)

That would be so priceless. 

I'm sure Dan will probably get into a fight with Nate soon. 

Or I hope so.  He'd better.


----------



## Mia (Nov 1, 2008)

Dan better punch himself. for being a boring waste of screen time


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 1, 2008)

Aww I like Dan's sarcastic jokes


----------



## Mia (Nov 1, 2008)

Dan does sarcastic jokes?  maybe i shouldnt skip Dan parts that recklessly ?


----------



## Sen (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, he is often sarcastic.  I like Dan. 

Except when he purposely hurt Blair.  I was pretty happy when Serena went off on him for that.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 1, 2008)

Serena is a fucking whore, we can all agree on that


----------



## Sen (Nov 1, 2008)

I like Serena. 

I thought book!Serena was a whore though.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 1, 2008)

Recap of the epic Blair vs Chuck scene goes a little something like this:


Scene 16
INT: Blair's bedroom

Chuck: We can never be together.
Blair: Why not?
Chuck: I hate going to the movies.
Blair: So? We could just fuck?
Chuck: No. That wouldn't be emo enough.
Blair: Oh, I see. I have such longing for you.
Chuck: I can tell by the way you're staring at me.
Blair: I love your bowtie.
Chuck: Please, stop.
Blair: PSYCHE! Bowties are gay.


----------



## Sen (Nov 1, 2008)

^

I love ChuckxBlair. <3


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 3, 2008)

Lmao!

Oh noes Bateman got banned


----------



## Sen (Nov 3, 2008)

I think it's only for a week. 

New GG later tonight.   I'm excited, I hope Jenny fails.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 3, 2008)

He's back on Saturday.

new episode tonight  (well, tomorrow for me)  all about Blair this week


----------



## Sen (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought it was all about Jenny?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 3, 2008)

That was last weeks ?  Apparently this one is about Blair babysitting lol


----------



## Sen (Nov 3, 2008)

Really?  The preview showed Jenny having a party or something.  But I'm glad Blair will be in it.  Who is she babysitting?


----------



## Mia (Nov 3, 2008)

an epi about Blair


----------



## Sharada (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know if I already posted in this thread but...
I really changed my opinion on Blair  She's now my favorite character 

Plus, Chuck Bass is hot


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 3, 2008)

apparently the kid Blair is babysitting has something to do with Yale. And it looks like we'll get to see more of Serena and Aaron


----------



## Uffie (Nov 3, 2008)

You have good taste Sharada   I was venting about GG in my english class today, none of my friends watch it


----------



## Sharada (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks  
My friends only stick with their _Desperate Houswives_


----------



## Uffie (Nov 3, 2008)

You hate Hinata too?


----------



## Sharada (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't think Hinata is a desperate hous-

YES!


----------



## Sen (Nov 3, 2008)

Gossip Girl on in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 3, 2008)

Any1 have HQ season 1 links? Or should I rent the DVD?


----------



## Sen (Nov 3, 2008)

What's HQ?

You can watch the first season and second season so far online  if that's what you mean.


----------



## sworder (Nov 3, 2008)

HQ = high quality


----------



## Sen (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks. 

I don't know if they're HQ. 

But I thought they looked pretty good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chuck is helping Blair. 

I want Jenny to fail.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 3, 2008)

LOL LITTLE J IS HOMELESS!!!!!!! 

&& Gosh, Blair, WHY DID YOU HAVE TO GO SOFT ON THAT DIRTY COUGAR?! YOU COULD'VE RUINED HER SORRY LITTLE ASS. But nooooo you just had to go soft, because ~*YALE IS JUST SO IMPORTANT*~. I'm very dissapointed in you Queen B.


----------



## Sen (Nov 3, 2008)

I actually liked how it worked out with Blair. 

Little J fails.   God I hate her.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm just downloading it now


----------



## Uffie (Nov 4, 2008)

Chuck and the jailbait


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice episode. I loved the small ChuckxBlair moments

I'm can't wait for next weeks ep, finally Dan vs. Chuck


----------



## Uffie (Nov 4, 2008)

Ohh Chuck pek


----------



## Mia (Nov 4, 2008)

i kinda didnt like the epi 

Chuck was the best part of it


----------



## Uffie (Nov 4, 2008)

It was boring for a GG episode but only because there wasn't enough Blair/Chuck.  I wish Jenny would just get the fuck out


----------



## xxAkasunaxx (Nov 4, 2008)

Chuckchuckchuckchuck. <3


----------



## Mia (Nov 4, 2008)

Uffie said:


> It was boring for a GG episode but only because there wasn't enough Blair/Chuck.  I wish Jenny would just get the fuck out



actually i didnt like that babysitting story  Blair seemed totally OOC for me  only Chuck was awesome as he always is


----------



## Sen (Nov 4, 2008)

Chuck was amazing.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 4, 2008)

Blair should have black mailed that old bitch lady 

And then make her spend time with her whore of a daughter 

Jenny is a dumbass. Shes just going through her angsty teenage phase. Someone just needs to butt rape her and set her straight.


----------



## Sen (Nov 4, 2008)

I just want Jenny gone.  

Why do they keep bringing her back?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 4, 2008)

^ Obviously they're setting up Little J to screw up so much, that she'll get sent to boarding school...thus starting up her own spin-off series, The It Girl!


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2008)

hmm I watched a few episodes of this show the other day... I think I might just like it.


----------



## Mia (Nov 5, 2008)

lol @ Dan outshined by his little failure of a sister


----------



## Sen (Nov 5, 2008)

That's so sad. 



Although now he wrote the article about Chuck. 

I wonder what will happen.


----------



## Mia (Nov 5, 2008)

Chuck will destroy him 

hopefully


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 5, 2008)

I really want Blair to find out about Chuck's secret


----------



## Sen (Nov 5, 2008)

Me too, then she can comfort him. 



I do want to see Chuck take someone down though.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 5, 2008)

I love it


----------



## Sen (Nov 5, 2008)

The new episode or the show? 

Also, do people like Aaron and Serena?  Personally I think preferred Dan and Serena, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Mia (Nov 5, 2008)

i like Aaron


----------



## Sen (Nov 5, 2008)

He is sexy, but he seems deceitful too. 

Still, it's nice to have some new characters.


----------



## Mia (Nov 5, 2008)

and he doesnt look short next to Serena


----------



## Sen (Nov 5, 2008)

I forgot about that. 



Plus, although I did like the DanxSerena stuff in season one, I'm getting a bit tired of their awkward scenes.  It will be nice to have them with other people/interests for awhile.


----------



## sworder (Nov 7, 2008)

I finally decided to keep on watching GG


----------



## stardust (Nov 7, 2008)

_I haven't watched this yet. 

Being a major fan of the books, I'm a little bit put off by people stating that it goes away from the novels completely, only loosely taking the plot from the first book. Is that true? I really want to watch it, but I'm worried it'll be terrible. :x_


----------



## sworder (Nov 7, 2008)

I dunno about the novels but Chuck Bass is the greatest man in the face of the Earth.


----------



## Sen (Nov 7, 2008)

Chuck Bass has no real role in the books. 

They fail without his excellence.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2008)

Heres Chace's sis, my god that must be one good looking family


----------



## Sen (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't see. 

Stupid computer. 

They probably are all sexy though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 8, 2008)

I see red "X"

Chuck Bass is what pimps aspire to become


----------



## Uffie (Nov 8, 2008)

Chace's sister is Miss Missouri 



The other person fixed theirs


----------



## stardust (Nov 8, 2008)

_Chuck is a side character in the novel, and he wears these scarves, and is a general all round nuisance to everyone. Apparently he's a main character in the show, that must be bizarre. 

And Jennys' supposed to be all short with brown hair, and a has huge chest. The actress for her is tall and blonde; that's pretty strange. 

I'll still get around to watching it, eventually. _


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

I see. 



RetroRainbow said:


> _Chuck is a side character in the novel, and he wears these scarves, and is a general all round nuisance to everyone. Apparently he's a main character in the show, that must be bizarre.
> 
> And Jennys' supposed to be all short with brown hair, and a has huge chest. The actress for her is tall and blonde; that's pretty strange.
> 
> I'll still get around to watching it, eventually. _



Haha, I know.  I've read the first few books and the TV series is totally different. 

Actually Serena is more the main character, or at least was the first season.  Now it's moving more to Chuck too because the audience really likes him, which is probably why they changed so much.  

I know, Jenny is the total opposite of herself.  She's really bitchy too. 

I personally like the show a lot more than the books.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2008)

Nate should be arrested


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

You're unbanned!  

Welcome back. 

Haha, probably.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 8, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Nate should be arrested



You're Back !

What manga is ya Ava from that shit looks sick


----------



## Uffie (Nov 8, 2008)

Ignore him 

Nate hasn't done anything worthy of being arrested... yet


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

Uffie! 

He'd better not doing anything worthy of getting arrested.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> You're Back !
> 
> What manga is ya Ava from that shit looks sick



Code Geass. Our lord and saviour LELOUCH!


 Nate should be in fucking jail, kissing a 15 year old girl is kinda frown upon....sadly


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

I love Lelouch.  

Haha, sadly? 

I hope they don't have a sex scene.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope they do, it would  be hot


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd prefer NatexVanessa.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't like Nate or Jenny which is why I think getting it on would be a redeeming quality for them


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

I like Nate, so I don't want him with her.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2008)

I want Nate and Jenny to do it.


So he can go to jail, fucking asshole treating Chuck like shit


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't think its even legal for them to get Jenny and Nate together, Chace Crawford is 23 while Taylor is 15, Im pretty sure it counts as sexual abuse


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2008)

Jenny long legs turns me off, did you see her eye-liner in the last episode


----------



## Uffie (Nov 8, 2008)

Please, 23 year olds (and older) and 15 year olds get it on all the time in real life, trust me.


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

She's so   



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I want Nate and Jenny to do it.
> 
> So he can go to jail, fucking asshole treating Chuck like shit



I was angry he treated Chuck, who was only trying to help him, badly too. 



Ennoea said:


> I don't think its even legal for them to get Jenny and Nate together, Chace Crawford is 23 while Taylor is 15, Im pretty sure it counts as sexual abuse



Haha, I know.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Please, 23 year olds (and older) and 15 year olds get it on all the time in real life, trust me.



I know right.  



> I was angry he treated Chuck, who was only trying to help him, badly too.



Fuck that homeless bastard


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2008)

> Please, 23 year olds (and older) and 15 year olds get it on all the time in real life, trust me.



Well of course, 40 year old men chase 12 year olds too but that doesn't mean it can be broadcast on US networks


----------



## Uffie (Nov 8, 2008)

You've obviously never seen To Catch a Predator


----------



## sworder (Nov 8, 2008)

Chuck should beat the crap outta someone one day


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Please, 23 year olds (and older) and 15 year olds get it on all the time in real life, trust me.





I'm not sure you should know that.  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Fuck that homeless bastard



But Chuck likes Nate, so he can't be that bad. 



Ennoea said:


> Well of course, 40 year old men chase 12 year olds too but that doesn't mean it can be broadcast on US networks





*Uffie*-


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2008)

Dateline NBC is stupid and immoral


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 8, 2008)

Uffie said:


> You've obviously never seen To Catch a Predator



Amazing programme i wanna watch it now in fact. 




> fleet_captain_jaime_wolfe (1:39:00 PM): I see... Too bad you are 13...
> sadlilgrrl (1:39:35 PM): yeah. im so tired of being lonely.
> fleet_captain_jaime_wolfe (1:39:56 PM): Because I am looking for someone as well.
> sadlilgrrl (1:40:09 PM): tired of being lonely too, huh?
> ...


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

I think it's funny how some of them watch the show too.


----------



## sworder (Nov 8, 2008)

Ive seen it a few times, you cant blame them. The blond girl that plays the victim is pretty damn hot


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

On To Catch A Predator?


----------



## sworder (Nov 8, 2008)

Well assuming she's the one that plays that role all the time, then yeah.

Unless my memory is foggy and she's not all that good looking, but I doubt it


----------



## Sen (Nov 8, 2008)

That's so weird to say.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it time the show came to the UK, Bateman would be the first one trapped


----------



## Uffie (Nov 9, 2008)

Ohh Ray


----------



## Sen (Nov 9, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I think it time the show came to the UK, Bateman would be the first one trapped



That would be a possibility.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 9, 2008)

Gosh, who voted for SERENA, LITTLE J &NATE as their fave character?!


----------



## Sen (Nov 9, 2008)

You can actually see who voted for which character on the poll. 

I know I voted for Serena, but I don't remember if I voted for Nate. 

Next episode tomorrow. 

OMG I JUST REALIZED I'M GOING TO MISS IT FOR A TEST. 

Now I'll have to wait until it's online Tuesday.


----------



## sworder (Nov 10, 2008)

All hail my set


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2008)

Indeed. Your set pwnz all


----------



## Sen (Nov 10, 2008)

It's epic. 

ChuckxBlair pek


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 10, 2008)

Jenny, I used to like you when everybody in this thread hated you.  Guess what,  I hope you get raped by a homeless bum who received fresh aids last night.  Stupid bitch.

Anyway,  Aaron's father is epic.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 10, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Jenny, I used to like you when everybody in this thread hated you.  Guess what,  I hope you get raped by a homeless bum who received fresh aids last night.  Stupid bitch.
> 
> Anyway,  Aaron's father is epic.


Aarons father is hilarious.

And i still dont like Aaron  He just seems like a douche bag waiting to emerge.

Sigh. Why is jenny so dumb? Time to become a prostitute after her dreams shatter


----------



## Nakor (Nov 10, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Jenny, I used to like you when everybody in this thread hated you.  Guess what,  I hope you get raped by a homeless bum who received fresh aids last night.  Stupid bitch.
> 
> Anyway,  Aaron's father is epic.



all true. 

Bart and chuck are going to be father and son now! just thinking of what kind of schemes they will come up with together gets me excited.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 11, 2008)

Downloading it now


----------



## Uffie (Nov 11, 2008)

The Orange guy is in it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2008)

Can't find a Gossip Girl link that works 



Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Uffie (Nov 11, 2008)

Tournament of the Young

for anyone who wants this weeks episode


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

Im downloading it right now, can't wait. God can't believe this is the only show I look forward to now.


----------



## sworder (Nov 11, 2008)

Some guy I dont remember forced me to watch gossip girl


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2008)

You should thank that handsome chap


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate Jenny. Serena is a whore.


Bart and Chuck moment...FINALLY pek


Good on you Dan, you fucking dickhead you made the right choice


----------



## Sen (Nov 11, 2008)

I still need to watch it.   I shall later tonight. 

I'm sure it's epic though, Chuck moment you say?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol I watched it cuz I thought the show would be pervy but I as wrong

Tho it was good enough for me too carry on watching, and Season 2 has been better than I thought it would be, minus the whole Jenny stuff, noone cares what that Jailbait does

Minus Bateman who loved her dancing in her bra


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2008)

I finally broke down and got a Blair set.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 11, 2008)

we should all have gg sets


----------



## Sen (Nov 11, 2008)

I would but I still have to use a Byakuya set I requested. 

I'm about to go watch the new episode.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd get one but I only just got my current set


----------



## Sen (Nov 11, 2008)

What's your current set of?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

D gray man, I have a thing for Lavi


----------



## Sen (Nov 11, 2008)

That's fun though. 

I haven't read that yet.   I heard it's good though.


----------



## sworder (Nov 11, 2008)

Whoreship him. Now.


----------



## Sen (Nov 11, 2008)

That is so amazing and sexy. 

I'd steal it, but I just changed my set.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 12, 2008)

Sen said:


> That's fun though.
> 
> I haven't read that yet.   I heard it's good though.



  

Read D.Gray Man NOW!

It puts Bleach to shame 100 times


----------



## Uffie (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm watching the OC right now, I used to love this show but now I see it pales in comparison to GG


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 12, 2008)

Uffie said:


> I'm watching the OC right now, I used to love this show but now I see it pales in comparison to GG



Me too, It was so good then it turned crap so quickly


----------



## Uffie (Nov 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=A7bvBSUYWWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNODWQa9mC0[/YOUTUBE]


Me and Isa*bella*


----------



## Uffie (Nov 12, 2008)

Does this mean I should stay away from you?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 12, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Does this mean I should stay away from you?



You wouldn't want to anyways


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 12, 2008)

Uffie said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=A7bvBSUYWWE[/YOUTUBE]



talk about an emotional scene


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah he looks pretty sad, It's weird seeing Chuck like that


----------



## Uffie (Nov 12, 2008)

> "If she was, like, 6 inches taller, he could rest his chin in her cleavage," Blair Waldorf observed as she watched her ex-boyfriend, Nate Archibald, dancing with Jennifer Humphrey, the short and extremely buxom ninth grader for whom Nate had unexplainably ditched Blair only a few weeks ago.  "But then again, he might have trouble breathing."



I love the books


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 12, 2008)

I want jenny with big breasts NOW!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanna like Jenny's breasts


----------



## Uffie (Nov 12, 2008)

Would you rather Jenny have the big tits or her long legs?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 12, 2008)

Her long legs fail.

I want big breast's now!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2008)

Her breasts are decent for a 15 year old, and they're real unlike Serena, who has the most awesome legs btw

And who else think the whole Aaron is stuff is crap and the ep should have focused more on Bart and Chuck, and Blair's new step dad looks like a peadophile



> Me too, It was so good then it turned crap so quickly



Season 1 one was good but after that it was so shit

@the Blair/Chuck scene: I hope we get more Blair/Chuck scenes like season 1:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDiR6kaWWl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Nov 12, 2008)

I like Jenny in general in the books a lot more than the show. 



~Avant~ said:


> Read D.Gray Man NOW!
> 
> It puts Bleach to shame 100 times



I'll do it this winter break, I'm so busy with school.


----------



## sworder (Nov 13, 2008)

Finally watched it. Jenny annoys the hell out of me.

Chuck looked sad


----------



## Uffie (Nov 13, 2008)

Chuck and Nate are in England, time to do some stalking


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2008)

Take pictures and share plz.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 13, 2008)

Now all I have to figure out is how I'm gonna find them ?

I don't have a camera either   I'll take someone that does on my search


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sure you can track them down. 

Doesn't your cell phone have a camera in it?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes but I want to capture Ed's beauty in HQ


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sure he can make anything look good. 

But that would be so sexy.  pek


----------



## Uffie (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll make Chace take a photo of me and Ed


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2008)

That would be such an amazing picture. 

Then you'd get to touch him too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 13, 2008)

Who knows what's happening on the next episode?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Synopsis_ 



Thanksgiving in the Waldorf household finds Blair (Leighton Meester) upset that her mom's (Margaret Colin) new boyfriend, Cyrus (guest star Wallace Shawn), has decided to ruin all her favorite traditions, but that's nothing compared to what's coming next. Lily (Kelly Rutherford) finds herself trying to broker a peace treaty between Rufus (Matthew Settle) and Jenny (Taylor Momsen) who is prepared to cut off all communication with her father if she doesn't get her way. Serena (Blake Lively) isn't quite ready to come clean with Aaron (guest star John Patrick Amedori) about her complicated past, but Dan (Penn Badgley) ends up accidentally revealing a few tidbits of his own. Blair and Chuck (Ed Westwick) come to their friend's aid when Nate (Chace Crawford) is once again forced to confront his father's (guest star Sam Robards) abandonment. Finally, Eric (Connor Paolo) discovers a secret that Bart (Robert John Burke) has been keeping from Lily.




Apparently we see Nate's dad again.  I don't see Chuck though. 

It seems they're using stuff from the books again since Cyrus is in them. ?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 13, 2008)

I want Aaron to fall in love with Blair like  in the books


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2008)

But what about Chuck? 

As long as Chuck gets Blair in the end, I'd be okay with that.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 13, 2008)

I know, I love Blair and Chuck but what makes it so hot is that they are never properly together lol

It's so weird to think that in the books Serena, Blair and Nate are all in love with each other


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 13, 2008)

Aaron should fucking die


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2008)

^

*Uffie- *That's true. 

I know, it's so different.  It's also weird because Dan is like a crazy stalker in the books and in the show he's all sweet and nice.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

> Dan is like a crazy stalker in the books and in the show he's all sweet and nice



He's a manipulative fuck who acts so mighty.

Heres the next ep preview, seems to be about Nate:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAu0pXNtYnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> He's a manipulative fuck who acts so mighty.
> 
> Heres the next ep preview, seems to be about Nate:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAu0pXNtYnU[/YOUTUBE]



In the books or tv show? 

Now I'm excited.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

In the tv show, i've never read the books, I once read the book in Waterstones and everyone gave me disapproving looks


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> In the tv show, i've never read the books, I once read the book in Waterstones and everyone gave me disapproving looks



  

Why?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

I got told of for reading manga's in waterstones too, the nazis

They told me "Its not a library," and told me to go home


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2008)

That's stupid. 

If anything, reading stuff is increasing the chance of them making a sale.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Apparently its comparable to stealing


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd never read such things in public. I remember when I was trying to buy a Celine Dion album in WH Smith i felt so embarrassed


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

I actually did steal the GG books from Waterstones


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2008)

Fucking thief


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah well, there's worse things


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

> Yeah well, there's worse things



What like killing someone?

Btw I was Waterstones again today and seriously I was standing at the manga section and all the people kept giving strange looks, so what if I was reading Girls Bravo, judgemental bastards


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I wasn't actually referring to killing someone but I guess that works 

Why does this week have to be about Nate, he's so boring


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Apparently the writers think we give a shit about Nate

The ep will be fine as long as we get some CHuck going to the game with daddypek


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently its comparable to stealing:zaru



Seriously? 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'd never read such things in public. I remember when I was trying to buy a Celine Dion album in WH Smith i felt so embarrassed



I'd say something about that being stupid, but I'm the same way. Whenever I buy something I'm ashamed of, I pretend it's for someone else. 

Amazon.com is the best though.   You can buy cheap books and no one knows what you buy, lol.

You listen to Celine Dion? 



Uffie said:


> I actually did steal the GG books from Waterstones



 





Ennoea said:


> Apparently the writers think we give a shit about Nate
> 
> The ep will be fine as long as we get some CHuck going to the game with daddy:ohpek



I hope so. 

God I hate Aaron though.   I haven't ranted about him yet (I still hate Jenny the most), but Aaron fails.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Everyone listens to Celine Dion, they just don't admit it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2008)

I fucking love Celine Dion on the sly


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Get someone drunk and they'll tell you "My heart will go on," is their favourite song


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

Celine is hot for an older woman too


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

^



Ennoea said:


> Everyone listens to Celine Dion, they just don't admit it



I listen to her, but I'd admit it. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I fucking love Celine Dion on the sly



What's your favorite song by her? 



Ennoea said:


> Get someone drunk and they'll tell you "My heart will go on," is their favourite song


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2008)

> What's your favorite song by her?



I love "If walls could talk" and "Immorality" 


I could listen to those songs over and over


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I love "If walls could talk" and "Immorality"
> 
> I could listen to those songs over and over



Awww, this is like a whole other side to you.  pek

She has such a beautiful voice.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Alan your showing too much of your sensitive side, you must make a joke that includes Celine dion and some sort of dirty innuendo in the same sentence


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Alan your showing too much of your sensitive side, you must make a joke that includes Celine dion and some sort of dirty innuendo in the same sentence





oh my Celine Dion's hairy legs​


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

She still has good legs


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

I just made a dumb joke:

Celine walks in to a bar and the barman asks why the long face?..


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Alan your showing too much of your sensitive side, you must make a joke that includes Celine dion and some sort of dirty innuendo in the same sentence



I prefer his sensitive side. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> oh my Celine Dion's hairy legs​



I don't want to know how you found that so quickly.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I just made a dumb joke:
> 
> Celine walks in to a bar and the barman asks why the long face?..



That's so mean


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

I knew about that pic too, it was in Heat magazine a while ago making fun of her hairy legs


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

That's so mean.  

She seems very nice.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Celine's canadian so she's probably a saint, I think I might have just brought upon the wrath of God by making that joke


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

OH NOES


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw a video of her crying and getting really angry the other day.  If only I could find it ?


----------



## sworder (Nov 14, 2008)

Woman with hairy legs? Disgusting


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

^

*Uffie*- Of Celine Dion?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

Are you suggesting that I have hairy legs Sen?


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Are you suggesting that I have hairy legs Sen?



What? 

I think you need to reread the posts.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

Ohh I read Uffie OR Celine Dion 

Yeah of her lol


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought something was off.  I'd never suggest that about you.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

I just thought it was funny anyway


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

That's true. 

Kind of weird topic in the GG thread.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

You should hear the stuff I talk about in real life


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

Weirder than this?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 14, 2008)

I censor myself a lot on NF so I don't scare people too much lol.  Not that I'm creepy like Bismarck or anything though


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

I doubt you could be that creepy. 

You shouldn't censor yourself though. 

Now I'm curious.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

> You should hear the stuff I talk about in real life



Is intrigued


----------



## sworder (Nov 14, 2008)

I miss Chuck 



Uffie said:


> I censor myself a lot on NF so I don't scare people too much lol.  Not that I'm creepy like Bismarck or anything though



You never spoke to me about these things


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Is intrigued





sworder said:


> I miss Chuck
> 
> You never spoke to me about these things



It seems we all want to know. 

I want more Chuck soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Me too but alas the other characters must get their screen time.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Btw I hope you guys know that one of the main characters will be killed off soon. Heres hoping its Jenny


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2008)

Wait, how do you know that?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 15, 2008)

What?

Are you sure?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 15, 2008)

Perfection


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Sen (Nov 15, 2008)

She is pretty. 



Ennoea said:


> Me too but alas the other characters must get their screen time.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm still curious if this is true.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 15, 2008)

It better not be Chuck


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm betting on Rufus


----------



## Sen (Nov 15, 2008)

If it's Chuck....

I want it to be Jenny too.   I could see it being Rufus though. 

*Uffie- *Did anyone die later in the books?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)

No but at the end of the books it was only really about Blair, Nate and Serena.  Everyone else sorted themselves out and pissed off 

But I heard that Jenny gets some *really *bad news so if someone is going to die I'm gonna say Rufus.  Plus, it doesn't look like he's ever going to be with Lily 

Also Chuck is the new face of K-Swiss


----------



## Sen (Nov 15, 2008)

Uffie said:


> No but at the end of the books it was only really about Blair, Nate and Serena.  Everyone else sorted themselves out and pissed off
> 
> But I heard that Jenny gets some *really *bad news so if someone is going to die I'm gonna say Rufus.  Plus, it doesn't look like he's ever going to be with Lily
> 
> Also Chuck is the new face of K-Swiss



I wanted to read the summaries of the books, but Wiki doesn't have them. 

So who does everyone end up with?  Aaron and Serena and then Blair and Nate?

True, plus that would bring Jenny and Dan closer together. 

Where do you guys read these spoilers? 

K-Swiss just became so much more epic.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)

I read a shit load of gossip blogs  

No, Serena and Aaron only go out for like half a book.  Aaron has a relationship with Vanessa for a while but she ends up with Dan in the end.  Blair, Nate and Serena admit that they're all in love with each other and then go their seperate ways lol


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)

> Gossip Girl stars Penn Badgley and John Patrick Amedori bundle up in warm jackets on the NYC set of their hit CW show on Monday afternoon to film a funeral scene.
> 
> WHO DO YOU THINK the funeral is for???



Ok, I don't think Rufus anymore ?


----------



## Sen (Nov 15, 2008)

Uffie said:


> I read a shit load of gossip blogs
> 
> No, Serena and Aaron only go out for like half a book.  Aaron has a relationship with Vanessa for a while but she ends up with Dan in the end.  Blair, Nate and Serena admit that they're all in love with each other and then go their seperate ways lol



They just go their separate ways?   That's kind of sad, I figured someone would end up with someone (Vanessa and Dan seemed like they'd end up with each other in the books, but I could see Serena and Dan getting back together in the show).  Jenny has a spin off series, right?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah but even I drew the line at reading that  (they don't stock it in Waterstones)


----------



## Sen (Nov 15, 2008)

Haha, nice. 

Wait, why don't you think Rufus anymore?  I know one is Dan, is the other Rufus?  Maybe Jenny does die.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 15, 2008)

Jenny won't die. It might be Lily 

Aaron isn't important enough to die sadly


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)

It definitely isn't Aaron as he attends the funeral


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 15, 2008)

I fucking hate that guy


----------



## Sen (Nov 15, 2008)

^I hate him too. 

Why can't it be Rufus?  Aaron could be going to comfort someone. 

That or maybe it's Jenny and Dan's mom since she has no real importance.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Sen (Nov 15, 2008)

He's cute, but still a bastard.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)

You know you would but you don't really want to


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)

lol


----------



## Sen (Nov 15, 2008)

Is that from a future episode? 

I suppose that lends more evidence to the theory that it's Rufus.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2008)

that pic of jenny makes me smile 

what theory?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2008)

Jenny looks like a cokehead, she keeps getting skinnier and her face is getting fatter


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2008)

What if its Rufus then thats just dumb, anyway can't wait.

@Bateman: Why do you hate Aaron? My reason is that I think he's dull retard, with a bad hair cut. And I wouldn't do him, he looks like a homeless person

As for the books ending, they're pretty much redundant since we all know Blair's gonna end up with Chuck


----------



## Sen (Nov 15, 2008)

fireball said:


> that pic of jenny makes me smile :LOS
> 
> what theory?



Someone is going to die in GG.  We're speculating who, I'm thinking Rufus now. 



Uffie said:


> Jenny looks like a cokehead, she keeps getting skinnier and her face is getting fatter :hurr







Ennoea said:


> As for the books ending, they're pretty much redundant since we all know Blair's gonna end up with Chuck



I totally agree, they probably didn't think Chuck would be so popular but now that he is it's totally changed everything.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2008)

that would make things interesting if rufus died. 

maybe jenny is turning into a cokehead in real life.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 15, 2008)

Is it wrong that I like watching this bitch suffer so much?


----------



## Sen (Nov 15, 2008)

^Not from my POV. 



fireball said:


> that would make things interesting if rufus died.
> 
> maybe jenny is turning into a cokehead in real life.





Does anyone actually like Jenny?


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't think so. At least no one on this forum does it seems.


----------



## Sen (Nov 16, 2008)

I just checked to see which 6 people voted for Jenny. 

True, I don't understand why anyone would like her.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2008)

> @Bateman: Why do you hate Aaron? My reason is that I think he's dull retard, with a bad hair cut. And I wouldn't do him, he looks like a homeless person



I dunno why I hate him so much. Everything about him screams "HATE ME" whenever he's on it makes me cringe seeing him


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

Apparently they've filmed alternate funeral scenes, so we don't know who's gonna snuff it. 

As for Aaron, his haircut really bothers me


----------



## Uffie (Nov 16, 2008)

I prefer him to Jenny at least


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

Jenny's fine as a character but I just find her story uninteresting, especially with the amount of screentime she gets.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 16, 2008)

Let me ask the GG Regulars a question.  Should I make a GG Pimping Project?  I need 5 votes.

Vote:  Sworder (Yay), Sasuke_Bateman (Yay)


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2008)

Why not


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2008)

Hell yes


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2008)

Sure. if you want to.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

Sure why not, plenty of people come in here asking for GG anyway.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 16, 2008)

I say yay **


----------



## Sen (Nov 16, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Let me ask the GG Regulars a question.  Should I make a GG Pimping Project?  I need 5 votes.
> 
> Vote:  Sworder (Yay), Sasuke_Bateman (Yay)



What's that? 

But I'll say Yay as well.


----------



## Sen (Nov 16, 2008)

Then definite yay.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 16, 2008)

It's created and it will be in the Television Dump.  All of the links will be posted there so it should have the new episode a few hours after it airs.


----------



## Sen (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay! 

That sounds excellent. 

Thanks


----------



## Uffie (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 17, 2008)

a great shinobi world


----------



## sworder (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

Uffie said:


>



That's so beautiful. 





Rockst☆r Sin said:


> here



It says I don't have access.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 17, 2008)

You have to be a trading post member Sen 

Can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## sworder (Nov 17, 2008)

Sunuvmann

Join the trading post group


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

Uffie said:


> You have to be a trading post member Sen
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow



I see. 

Me either, I won't be on later tonight, so you hopefully won't get spoiled while it's airing here. 



sworder said:


> Sunuvmann
> 
> Join the trading post group



Thanks. 

Requested joinage.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2008)

Love the pic they used


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

Used for what? 

It looks amazing though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2008)

Sen said:


> Used for what?
> 
> It looks amazing though.



Television Dump


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

I guess I'll just have to wait until I can see that, right?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2008)

Sen said:


> I guess I'll just have to wait until I can see that, right?



Baby, I could show you the world if you let me


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Baby, I could show you the world if you let me



Show me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2008)

Sen said:


> Show me.



Do you trust me


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Do you trust me



Of course I do.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 17, 2008)

Sen said:


> I guess I'll just have to wait until I can see that, right?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2008)

Then we can go to the top if you're not afraid


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

Uffie said:


>



Thanks. 

Now I want to see it more though. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Then we can go to the top if you're not afraid



I'm not afraid.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Baby, I could show you the world if you let me





Sen said:


> Show me.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Do you trust me





Sen said:


> Of course I do.



*queue disney song

"
I can show you the world 
Shining, shimmering, splendid 
Tell me, Sen, now when did 
You last let your heart decide? 

I can open your eyes 
Take you wonder by wonder 
Over, sideways and under 
On a magic carpet ride 

A whole new world 
A new fantastic point of view 
No one to tell us no 
Or where to go 
Or say we're only dreaming 

A whole new world 
A dazzling place I never knew 
But when I'm way up here 
It's crystal clear 
That now I'm in a whole new world with you 
Now I'm in a whole new world with you 

Unbelievable sights 
Indescribable feeling 
Soaring, tumbling, freewheeling 
Through an endless diamond sky 

A whole new world 
Don't you dare close your eyes 
A hundred thousand things to see 
Hold your breath - it gets better 
I'm like a shooting star 
I've come so far 
I can't go back to where I used to be 

A whole new world 
Every turn a surprise 
With new horizons to pursue 
Every moment red-letter 
I'll chase them anywhere 
There's time to spare 
Let me share this whole new world with you 

A whole new world 
That's where we'll be 
A thrilling chase 
A wondrous place 
For you and me"

lmao


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

And here I had thought he meant something else. 

So did you see the new episode?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 17, 2008)

nope. my cables been cut off for two weeks now. lol


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sorry. 

At least you have the internet though~


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 17, 2008)

its my only salvation. lol


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

^Wow, that's so fast~  

*Avant- *Haha, I suppose so. 

So are you in school then?


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2008)

Fun 

Wow, why are you moving back to NYC?  And you're going to Europe?  Now that sounds like a lot of fun.  Are you studying abroad or just traveling there for fun?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Sen said:


> Fun
> 
> Wow, why are you moving back to NYC?  And you're going to Europe?  Now that sounds like a lot of fun.  Are you studying abroad or just traveling there for fun?



Well the College program I'm in is a Nursing one. At the end of the course I'm gonna get my certified Nursing licence and $1800. (Which is why I took the program up in the first place.)

I've been terribly missing NYC, (watching Gossip Girl reminds me of all the places and things I use to go/do.) So I just decided since my Nursing program ends in December anyway, I'll just head to NYC till March. I'm saving the $1800 so that once I get to Germany, I can globe-trot a little and see all of Europe.

I can't wait.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 18, 2008)

I didn't realise it was possible to hate Jenny any more than I already did but she's being an even bigger bitch this episode


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought things ended nicely though.

Is there no episode next week?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 18, 2008)

No episode next week?   I hope that's not true 

Also, am I the only one that noticed how tight Chuck's trousers were around his ass?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2008)

The next ep is the one with Chuck and Blair at the ball. So I really hope we don't have to wait an extra week.

And yes, yes you are

EDIT: Confirmed no episode next week. Week after is the Ball episode, and episode after that is when we find out who dies.


----------



## Sen (Nov 18, 2008)

I know, we have to wait two weeks. 

I can't wait to see the ChuckxBlair stuff.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2008)

Awww Blair was so sweet pek


And every scene Chuck was in is win!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2008)

God the two week wait is going to be excrutiating


----------



## Sen (Nov 18, 2008)

I know. 

Blair was amazing. pek

Although I still hate Jenny.  

And I don't like that Serena just gave her file to Aaron, I still don't like him.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2008)

Who do you think Blair dissaproves of more Dan or Aaron?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 18, 2008)

Dan me thinks


----------



## Sen (Nov 18, 2008)

Probably Dan, but Aaron will be her stepbrother soon so I guess we'll see.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2008)

From this weeks preview it looks like Serena might still have feelings for Dan.


----------



## sworder (Nov 18, 2008)

This episode was alright, nothing exciting to me


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah the good stuff starts in two weeks. (damn i can't wait)


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2008)

Still have feelings for Dan? What a whore


----------



## Uffie (Nov 18, 2008)

I think she'll get back together with Dan


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't really care what she does. Don't like her one bit, she needs to let Chuck hit that ass.


----------



## sworder (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah she's kinda silly, I dont like her too much either


----------



## Uffie (Nov 18, 2008)

click the egg


----------



## Sen (Nov 18, 2008)

Why? 

Anyways, I think Serena and Dan might get back together.  At the very least I like him more than Aaron.


----------



## Mia (Nov 19, 2008)

sworder said:


> Yeah she's kinda silly, I dont like her too much either



oh my... your set


----------



## Sen (Nov 19, 2008)

He does have an amazing set.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 19, 2008)

Speaking of his set, the lyrics in his sig are from a cover of a song Blair did 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=44RiDOHJKc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't hear it and I'm to copy and paste it in IE, which song? 

Blair can sing?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 19, 2008)

> ResidenceEvil45 (3 days ago) Show Hide +1   Marked as spam Reply | Spam Yes, she is enormously talented! Her beauty knows no bounds, her voice is so charming! A perfect human being! I wish her to record more nice and tuneful songs, so that we could enjoy them and love her more than ever



Lol, yes

Link removed


----------



## Sen (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, she must be amazing.  I didn't think she could sing, that's pretty cool. 

I'll listen to it later. 

Laters~


----------



## Mia (Nov 19, 2008)

oh thats awesome  her voice is charming


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2008)

I wanna have sex with her voice


----------



## Uffie (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2008)

Who are those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with her???


----------



## sworder (Nov 19, 2008)

Her voice truly is amazing, and so are the pics in the vid


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh god thats that song from that stupid advert:S


----------



## Sen (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, her voice is a lot different than I would have imagined. 

Not bad though.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 19, 2008)

her voice is alot different from what i'd thought it would be. 

i still like it though.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 20, 2008)

@ loveslick: That's funny.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 20, 2008)

I like anything she does


----------



## Sen (Nov 21, 2008)

Blair is amazing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 21, 2008)

Is that seriously her singing in that video????

I think I'm in love


----------



## Sen (Nov 21, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Is that seriously her singing in that video????
> 
> I think I'm in love





You weren't already?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

Btw we still don't know who's gonna snuff it, the Jenny crying scene was in this ep so its not Rufus, I think it might be Vanessa, she dies of being so hot


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 21, 2008)

I still think it'll be Rufus. No one else really fits


----------



## Sen (Nov 21, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Btw we still don't know who's gonna snuff it, the Jenny crying scene was in this ep so its not Rufus, I think it might be Vanessa, she dies of being so hot





I don't think so, because she has so much relationship potential for other characters.



~Avant~ said:


> I still think it'll be Rufus. No one else really fits



I think it will be Rufus or maybe even Bart.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 21, 2008)

vanessa is boring though. she could totally die and it would be cool. i still think it would be rufus though. we haven't learned enough about bart for him to die. he is just starting to be involved more in the show.


----------



## Sen (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, but I could see either Bart or Rufus dying because it would be all dramatic for Lily either way.  I can't wait to find out though. 

I can't believe we have to wait another week.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 22, 2008)

If Bart dies, then Chuck will be an orphan. I wonder how he would handle it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2008)

There will be a war after his assets tho, Chuck gets nasty


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 22, 2008)

Chuck vs. Vander Woodsens.

Epic War. lol


----------



## Sen (Nov 22, 2008)

I never thought of that. 

I don't know, that would be sad. 

At least Blair could comfort him.   Am I bad person for thinking of that?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 22, 2008)

No I actually want that to happen. Maybe then they'll finally be able to confess their love for one another


----------



## Sen (Nov 22, 2008)

That would be nice. 

I'd feel bad for Chuck though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 22, 2008)

At least he'd be able to Tapzadazz lmao

3000th post YAY!!!!!


----------



## Sen (Nov 22, 2008)

Hopefully it would be meaningful too. <3

Yay~ 

Congrats.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2008)

Is there an episode this week?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 23, 2008)

Nope **


----------



## Sen (Nov 23, 2008)

We have to wait another week for the episode of Chuck and Blair at that ball thing. 

Plus, to see who dies.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2008)

depressing week ahead


----------



## Sen (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah. 

Well, not really for me since I get two days of school off for Thanksgiving. 

But it will be lonely without my weekly Gossip Girl.


----------



## Soda (Nov 23, 2008)

I get a week off for Thanksgiving! ^_^

I like GG! My favorite character is Jenny, her transformation just intrigues me. ^_^; She's really hot since she went crazy though.

I was glad she came home though, that weird girl read the letter though!

Anyways, someone dies?


----------



## Sen (Nov 23, 2008)

A week?   Jealous   I only get 2 days. 

Apparently someone will die in the next episode.

I hate Jenny. 

Chuck is the greatest character.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 24, 2008)

I work all through thankgiving. (which is a good thing, given that I don't really have family)

boring week it'll be


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2008)

That still sounds hard.   Even Black Friday?

I'm sorry you don't really have family though.  (Unless you're happy about that.)

I don't want to have to wait a week either.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah. Black friday is gonna be a bitch. lol.

Never really had what you'd call a family. I was pretty poor growing up. Considered gangsters and pimps my role models, foster care didn't help my situation any better after that. So I've become accustomed to lonely holidays.

Yeah, week waits suck balls


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2008)

Where do you work? 

Wow, that sounds so hard.  I'm sorry.   I really wish I could do something help. 

That's true.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 24, 2008)

I work at The Ramada Hotel & Gators Dockside(the restaurant)

Lol. Not at all. It really wasn't all that bad. And I'm a stronger person for it.


----------



## Mia (Nov 24, 2008)

so pretty


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 24, 2008)

they're perfect


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 24, 2008)

I wish I could be with either one of them


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I work at The Ramada Hotel & Gators Dockside(the restaurant)
> 
> Lol. Not at all. It really wasn't all that bad. And I'm a stronger person for it.



Well I hope it's not too crazy. 

I'm glad. 



Mia said:


> so pretty :love



That is beautiful. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> :( I wish I could be with either one of them



Which would you prefer? 

By the way, is that a picture of your pet rabbit in your set?


----------



## sworder (Nov 24, 2008)

He better say Blair


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2008)

What if he says Chuck?


----------



## sworder (Nov 26, 2008)

Sen said:


> What if he says Chuck?



Ill show him a hot pic of Blair and he'll change his mind


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2008)

Zomg!!!

They look good together, im so sad for being a shipper


----------



## Sen (Nov 26, 2008)

sworder said:


> Ill show him a hot pic of Blair and he'll change his mind



I see. 



Ennoea said:


> Zomg!!!
> 
> They look good together, im so sad for being a shipper



They so perfect together.   They belong that way.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 27, 2008)

Ah how I do love me some Blair.

Congrats to the GG regulars, we've made it to 50 pages


----------



## Sen (Nov 27, 2008)

She is amazing. 

Gossip Girl is just that epic.


----------



## Mia (Nov 27, 2008)

season two is weaker than season one tho. it lacks cynicism and cruelty. GG has gotten softer. I want Cruel Intentions back


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2008)

I think Season 2 has been much better, and don't worry apparently the rest of Season 2 will be really dark. And Chuck trying to sleep with Vanessa was Cruel Intentions.


----------



## Sen (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, since someone apparently dies in Season 2, I think it will get darker.  I like that Season 2 has a lot of Chuck and Blair.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2008)

Leighton Meester in Rollingstones:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sen (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn, she is so beautiful.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 28, 2008)

Yep, I'm definatly in love. lol


----------



## Sen (Nov 28, 2008)

I know, that picture is just so perfect. 

New episode this Monday.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 1, 2008)

Episode this week?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes Bateman, and it's based on your favorite couple, Blair and Chuck.  The name of the episode is "It's A Wonderful Lie."


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 1, 2008)

only a few more hours.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 1, 2008)

I guess there really is a god


----------



## sworder (Dec 1, 2008)

About time, I need my Chuck


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 1, 2008)

It's been far too long. I got bored when Jenny's problems. I want me some Blair and Chuck pek


----------



## Sen (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't wait either. 

The photos from the episode looked so beautiful.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2008)

I hope they ruin Vanessa.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2008)

Why the Vanessa hate? So what if she's as bad as everyone but acts so oblivious and superior towards them, especially Blair


----------



## Nakor (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm glad vanessa confessed to it all. too bad jenny couldn't catch her in time. 

the rest of the episode better be chuckXblair


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2008)

I like how Bizzaro Blair and Chuck hooked up...its like the Scarlet Spider kissing Power Girl.


----------



## Sen (Dec 1, 2008)

That was amazing. 

I actually really like VanessaxNate now. 

Poor Chuck though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2008)

I actually don't like Vanessa or Nate, the girl Dan is seeing is kind of cute though. I don't like Serena's boyfriend either.


----------



## Sen (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't like Aaron either.  Still, I hate Jenny, so I think Vanessa is better than that.  I can't believe they ended it on that cliffhanger though.  I really want to see what happens with Chuck. <3  

I'm about to make my sig much more epic. 

Edit: What does everyone think?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 2, 2008)

sig is epic WIN.

I got called in to work, so missed the episode ='(


----------



## Sen (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks 

So is your avy. 

I'm sorry.   At least you should be able to download it from here now.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 2, 2008)

Just finished watching it. Fucking epic. I can't wait to see how crazy Chuck goes


----------



## Sen (Dec 2, 2008)

I know. 

Next week should be epic.  I hope Blair can calm him down or comfort him.  Still, that scene where Lily slaps him looks intense.


----------



## sworder (Dec 2, 2008)

great episode


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Dec 2, 2008)

_*Nice signature Sen, so cool! Oh yeah! I love this show!*_


----------



## Sen (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks~  

Who is your favorite character?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol Jenny

Should have been more Chuck&Blair/ Rufus& Lily

 Bart is gonna die


----------



## Sen (Dec 3, 2008)

I think he already died. 

I just want to see the conflict between Lily and Chuck.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 3, 2008)

I love Lily but if it's between her and Chuck she can't win 


YAY he's winning the poll


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 3, 2008)

I stop watching this show if its revealed that Bart faked his death


----------



## Sen (Dec 3, 2008)

That would be so weird. 

I can't wait to see Chuck's plan.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol Bart faking his death would be epic


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol whats the point of faking his own death? Anyway great ep, Chuck's gonna go crazy, I bet they'll fight over the fortune, things are gonna get nasty

As for Nate, I give it a week before he gets bored of Vanessa and falls in love with himself.


----------



## Sen (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I don't see the Nate and Vanessa thing lasting too long.  I'm afraid Jenny will come back in the picture.   I just want her gone. 

But the entire thing with the Bass family will be epic.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 4, 2008)

When is Little J gonna go back to school?! I MISS MAH HIGH SCHOOL DRAMAZZZZZ.


----------



## Mia (Dec 4, 2008)

so it's Bart  

Nate is ... damn i dont even know the right word for this. How could Blair be interested in a guy like that in season 1


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol Ennoea is right about Nate. I don't think he deserve a girl like Vanessa.


----------



## Sen (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I don't like how he treats girls, but I think he's a bad guy in general.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 4, 2008)

Girls are like pets anyways


----------



## Sen (Dec 4, 2008)

In what way?  **


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

They're walking pussy's?


----------



## Sen (Dec 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> They're walking pussy's?





I thought you were a girl until just now.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> They're walking pussy's?



Lol basically 



> I thought you were a girl until just now.



One of the longest person I've known on NF. He's all man


----------



## Sen (Dec 4, 2008)

Unless "he's" just lying to you.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 4, 2008)

He would never lie to me


----------



## Sen (Dec 4, 2008)

How can you be so sure?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Your not the first to think I have 3 holes, Im a guy, you can just go in my public profile where I have a pic of my handsome self

And I don't lie to the sexyness that is Bateman


----------



## Sen (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry though. 

I never knew you and Bateman were so close.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 5, 2008)

So i am finally starting to catch up on Gossip Girl. I have watched up to part of episode eight. Wtf is going on with Jenny? I hate her


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

So do most of us. 

Jenny just fails.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

She certainly does

I love chuck and Blair, so happy and whats going on with them


----------



## Mia (Dec 6, 2008)

oh Sen your set is very lovely 

if you're my secret santa present it to me


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2008)

I was surprised that Nate was actually able to convince his father to stay and wait for the FBI.  His past actions sort of made me think he was the sort of man that would have chosen to abandon his family rather than get caught.

I selected Blair as my favorite character.  I could have easily voted for Kristen Bell's "Gossip Girl" though.  I think the narration is solid every week.


----------



## Mia (Dec 6, 2008)

they could have done anything to Nate's dad. coz no one cares about him or his actions (whether they in character or not)


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> She certainly does:zaru
> 
> I love chuck and Blair, so happy and whats going on with them:)



Indeed. 

Well they did seem to be making some progress, but then Chuck's having issues now.  



Mia said:


> oh Sen your set is very lovely :wtf
> 
> if you're my secret santa present it to me :hehee



Thanks~ 

I actually didn't sign up for that, I'm not talented enough, lol.

Btw, I love your sig. 



Rukia said:


> I was surprised that Nate was actually able to convince his father to stay and wait for the FBI.  His past actions sort of made me think he was the sort of man that would have chosen to abandon his family rather than get caught.
> 
> I selected Blair as my favorite character.  I could have easily voted for Kristen Bell's "Gossip Girl" though.  I think the narration is solid every week.



That's true, although he does seem to love his family deep down.  I'm kind of glad though, but it will be interesting to see what happens to Nate and his mom because of that.  

Blair is probably mine this season.  I preferred Serena at first, but it's easier to relate to Blair in a way.  I agree about the narration too though. <3


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2008)

I want to see Chuck go batshit crazy already


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

But we have to wait until Monday.  

I'm sure it will be cool to see though.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

Sen said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Well they did seem to be making some progress, but then Chuck's having issues now.



He is? I need to catch up. Only got five episodes till i catch up i think. 

I love ur sig


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

You do.  It's getting good and intense. 

Thanks.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm going to try to watch the rest tomorrow.
I tried watching them on the offical cw website, but the only had the last episode that aired. So i have been watching them on another site-some are bad quality.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh really? I must look into that, thanks for telling me


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, I hope you can find it. 

I should know where it is, but I don't.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

Its probably tied up with the pimping projects somewhere. If you have to be a member of the group then i won't be able to find it. But i don't know that either
 I might just look for better quality episodes tomorrow.


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh, yeah, it is with that.  But you can join too.  

Otherwise, good luck.   I usually buy mine off iTunes, lol.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

If i joined i feel i would have to help and i don't have time to do that.

Hmm, there is a possiblity. Maybe i should get them off itunes as well


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess. 

True, they cost money though, but then you have them for whenever and the quality is pretty decent.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

I am willing to spend the money, just for the good quality alone. and then i will also be able to watch them when i want. I like owning the series dvds and stuff


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

Same here. 

It just sucks because my computer (a laptop) will eventually fail and then I'll lose them since I don't know how to burn them on DVDs.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

You don't know how to burn them? You can probably look either on itunes website or whichever computers website and they should have it on there.


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

So you can burn episodes, etc from iTunes?  I'll have to try then.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

I would think you could. They let you burn music, so i don't see why not episodes. I am not sure though.


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll try and let you know. 

So who else besides Chuck and Blair do you like in GG?


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

Alright, cool.

I like Serena(when she is not with Dan). The others I like but don't really care for them.


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

Indeed. 

Serena was originally my favorite actually.  I do like her with Dan, but not this season.  Now it's just so boring, lol.  Have you read the books at all?


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

I did like them together last year, but seeing how fun she is without him kinda made me dislike the pairing.

I have not read the books, are they good?


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

True, this year I'm just annoyed with both of them.

I haven't read them all, but I don't really like the books, lol.  In the books, Chuck is just a minor side character (and no ChuckxBlair at all), Serena is more of a bitch, Jenny is totally different (I like her there, lol), and Dan is more stalker/creepyish, lol.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

No chuckxblair? Not worth it then


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

Exactly. 

Blair and Serena fight over Nate most of the books.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

And they barely fought over him in the show

And Jenny is bareable in the books? interesting


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2008)

I know, he's pretty much with Vanessa or Jenny now.   He was with Jenny in the books for a bit too though.  Another weird thing is that Serena dumped Dan pretty earlier on for being too creepy. 

Yeah, she comes off as being nice instead of a selfish social climber that only cares about herself.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah were i am at he and Jenny have started to make out. Kinda creepy.Lol i can see Dan being completely creepy, i am surprised Serena hasn't seen it in the show yet.

Lol Jenny nice? Can't imagine that


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2008)

I hated that moment in the show.   It wasn't as weird in the books, lol.  Yeah, Dan pretty much stalker her and wrote poems about her.   Eventually she got tired of him. 

I know, she is totally different in the show, you wouldn't recognize her.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 7, 2008)

Gossip Girl is in the TV Dump thread which can be found by clicking the link in my sig. It is true that it is in the Outskirts Trading Post which requires membership, but the membership requirements are very minor. Membership is requested in your User Control Panel, just like Senior Membership or Bathouse Access.

EDIT: Pretty weird that I just happen to post in this thread for the first time right after someone talks about the OTP, eh? I am both creepy and magical.


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2008)

Haha, true, I was just wondering where to find the episodes. 

Excellent timing.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2008)

Sen said:


> I hated that moment in the show.   It wasn't as weird in the books, lol.  Yeah, Dan pretty much stalker her and wrote poems about her.   Eventually she got tired of him.
> 
> I know, she is totally different in the show, you wouldn't recognize her.



Lol he wrote poems?.

She does seem really different from the show. Idk, but i might be starting to like the Book Serena more then the one from the show

Thanks, Spy Smasher for letting us know


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, he was a poet and a film maker too.  He wanted Serena to star in one of his weird films if I remember correctly.   He also went a college road trip thing with her and a few others, but it was about after that that she broke up with him.

I don't know, book Serena is very distant and kind of too perfect.  I thought she was nicer in the show, lol.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2008)

film maker too? Like Vanassa?

well, she seems like a the queen bee she was for like to episodes, and those where my favorite episodes of her. Blake Lively plays an awesome bitch/


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, they were very close.  Vanessa was also bald. 

Really?  I don't like her as the Queen Bee, but yeah, she's more like that in a way.  Although she's really flighty in the books I read.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2008)

Vanassa bald?

She just seems to have more personality when she was queen bee. I like to watch stuck up people, they are more fun


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's weird they excluded that. 

That's true.  I think Blair is a lot more bitchy though.  She doesn't have as many weak moments like she does in the show.  Still, I really like that Chuck has become a main character.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, I love that too. I can't imagine him not being a main character


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2008)

I know. 

He's just a random, creepy manwhore in the books.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2008)

Eww, that is creepy.

I have two episodes left to watch!yay


----------



## Sen (Dec 8, 2008)

I hope you're caught up by tonight's episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow this one is turning out to be really sad...I didn't expect Bart to die like that...I just thought he'd be really hurt. I really feel bad for Chuck, since he's like my second favorite character and all

Edit: *Wow, this episode is a hell of a way to leave for the break. *


----------



## Sen (Dec 8, 2008)

What do you mean?  This is the last episode for awhile? 

I can't wait to see what happens.   I don't really like Lily moving on so quickly though.  I feel bad for Chuck too.  I didn't think he'd take it so hard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2008)

Sen said:


> What do you mean?  This is the last episode for awhile?
> 
> I can't wait to see what happens.   I don't really like Lily moving on so quickly though.  I feel bad for Chuck too.  I didn't think he'd take it so hard.



The show is gone until January fifth....


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 8, 2008)

I caught up to the episodes but i was at dinner with family so i missed tonights episode! And it of course wouldn't be online yet


----------



## Sen (Dec 8, 2008)

I just saw we have to wait until Jan. 5th, but thanks. 

I hope you can watch it soon. 

Until then I'll ST stuff. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That moment with Chuck and Blair was so sweet. 

But the ending.   I can't believe that happened between Lily and Rufus.  I wonder if they'll find him/her.  I can't believe we have to wait so long.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, hopefully it will be online tomorrow.

Thanks for using spoiler tags


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 9, 2008)

Blair and Chuck were so cute tonight!! 

When she finally said those 3 words, I was on the verge of tears. Gawd.  

& ew. Dan and Serena should NEVER get back together. Most boring couple EVARRRR.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 9, 2008)

Chuck Bass!! pek pek pek


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Dec 9, 2008)

Chuck your SUCH a DOUCHE BAG.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 So, now they are going to bring this sexy person (lets hope its a boy) who will secretly want to do serena? Can we say wincest?

Well, this does make a relationship between serena and dan a bit awkward knowing that they share a sibling....


----------



## Mia (Dec 9, 2008)

^you're joking rite


anyway im yet to watch the new epi. *proceeds to download*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2008)

LittleBlondePunk said:


> Chuck your SUCH a DOUCHE BAG.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I didn't even know you watched this show, Kat. 

And really I think its more likely that this new kid comes in and causes trouble for Chuck. 

I was more shocked that Chuck actually burned that letter than anything. I think that's a significant change for him and the like. So I am wondering what happens now, because from the look of the next episode preview, things just get worse. 

And has anyone else noticed, the "Gossip Girl" aspect of the show (the actual character) is starting to become less and less?


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Blair and Chuck were so cute tonight!!
> 
> When she finally said those 3 words, I was on the verge of tears. Gawd. :cry
> 
> & ew. Dan and Serena should NEVER get back together. Most boring couple EVARRRR.



I know.   It was so sweet. 

To be honest, I actually would rather have DanxSerena than AaronxSerena.  Although I'm really sick of them just "having feelings" for each other, so I want it to happen now or I want them to really move on this time. 



@lk3mizt said:


> [noparse]Chuck Bass!! pek pek pek[/noparse]



ChuckxBlair 



LittleBlondePunk said:


> Chuck your SUCH a DOUCHE BAG.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless it's a girl, in which she'll probably want Chuck or Nate, which will cause tension with Dan/Jenny/Blair, etc.  I don't know if they'd have a boy want Serena, maybe Blair though.  In the books Aaron had a thing for Blair, although that's not real i*c*st. 

I want to know. 






Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't even know you watched this show, Kat.
> 
> And really I think its more likely that this new kid comes in and causes trouble for Chuck.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That was a bit surprising.  But maybe he'll find out who the kid is? 

That's true, although I think GG is just supposed to move the show along with hints of gossip.  Although I do like Kristen Bell, so I hope they haven't completely gotten rid of that part.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2008)

So i just watched the episode!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It was so cute when Blair said that to chuck and when he came later to her room! But i am kinda mad he left her there, but i understand why he did it.
What if the kid is a girl and likes dan


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, they are so perfect together. 

I hope she can find him. 

That would be so wrong.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 She will find him, or he will come back I think. Maybe with Lily and Rufus's Kid?

Sick, but still kinda funny


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know if he'd find the kid, but I have a feeling said kid will be appearing very soon. 

I wish we didn't have to wait until Jan. 5th to find out though. 

Haha, true.


----------



## Mia (Dec 9, 2008)

just watched the episode. awesome. Chuck <333333333333


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

I know. 

I loved all the ChuckxBlair especially.


----------



## Mia (Dec 9, 2008)

i loved every second of Chuck being on screen this time. Every word, every glance. so undescribably awesome <3


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, he did such a great job this week. 

The downside was that when Blair was crying to her stepfather, it looked a bit fake to me.


----------



## Mia (Dec 9, 2008)

oh lol Blair's stepfather...everything about this guy is comical. i cant take him seriously anyway >_<


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

That's true. 

I wonder if anything more will happen with him though. ?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2008)

I want Chuck to get as evil as possible, when shows do this type of story they always end it too early. We know Chuck will eventually return to his normal self but until then I want mayhem!!!

Oh and Chuck and Blair.......so so beautiful


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

Haha, that's true.  It would be nice to see Chuck get some sort of revenge on Lily (the night after her husband died WTF? ). 

I know, they're so perfect together.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2008)

I rather like Blairs stepdad and i thought the moment between them was sweet

Oh, chuck well certainly create chaos when he comes back


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

Really?  I guess we'll see. 

Haha, I hope he does.  Although I'm still sad that he was so hurt.   I'm glad he went to Blair for comfort.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2008)

I am glad he did that too. But i am mad that he left her like that.

I think he will find the child and bring him/her back to the city to hurt Lily.


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

Me too.  Although I guess I can understand given his state of mind. :/

Maybe.  It would be interesting if they already knew the child.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, i understand too

Hmm, it would be interesting, but i rather her( i want it to be a her) and have Chuck ask her to come mess up everyones lives before they find out who she really is


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

That would be an interesting scenario.   I think I'd rather it be a girl too, but not anything like Jenny.   It's hard to imagine her.  That or if it was someone they knew like Eric's boyfriend (who just reappeared this episode ).


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh hell no hopefully not like Jenny at all. She must be much much cooler then Jenny.
Hmm, that would be interesting too.

I was thinking when i watched the episode- I wonder what happened to Rufus's gf? she just kind of disappeared


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

I know, she'd better be.   Haha, I know, I was just surprised he came back all of the sudden, plus Bart was the one that didn't want him around. 

Rufus had a gf?   I guess he just abandoned her.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought it was that Bart talked to Erik about not wanting to go public yet, and then later on He told Eric about how his bf was cheating on him.

Yeah, he had a gf in the first couple of episodes.


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

That's true, but was this the same boyfriend?  I guess we'll see. 

Oh yeah.  I guess they just broke up?  Or who knows, maybe she'll reappear.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, it was the same boyfriend, Jonathon.

She might, but i think the writers forgot about her.


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2008)

I see. 

Haha, probably.   Like the girl Dan was going to sleep with too.  But who knows, maybe they'll get another role.  It's likely that Rufus will start seeing someone else since he won't start seeing Lily.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh yeah that girl! I kinda forgot about her
Hmm, possible but i think he will start to focus more on finding his kid instead.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm angry that the writers aren't doing ANYTHING with Eric's character! Gosh. You were the ones that decide to make him gay...but AT LEAST DO SOMETHING WITH THAT. D:!!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 10, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH mad

Half way through it 
Blair x Chuck 

 "Too bad" madmad


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 10, 2008)

Chuck looks so amazing when he looks all drunk and depressed. Blair x Chuck moment was so cute pek


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 10, 2008)

It was a very cute moment


----------



## Mia (Dec 10, 2008)

ditto


lol @Nate also. whiny bitch 'zomg you're so nice to Chuck'. duh


----------



## sworder (Dec 10, 2008)

Gonna watch it in a while


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> Oh yeah that girl! I kinda forgot about her
> Hmm, possible but i think he will start to focus more on finding his kid instead.



I know, I think the kid will become the main focus soon, at least for the ending like Georgina was for awhile.  Then again, this kid will probably stick around for future seasons too, lol.



Juanita Tequila said:


> I'm angry that the writers aren't doing ANYTHING with Eric's character! Gosh. You were the ones that decide to make him gay...but AT LEAST DO SOMETHING WITH THAT. D:!!!!



I know.   Hopefully he'll get something else in future episodes.

*Bateman*- It was so endearing. 

*Mia*- I agree about Nate. 



sworder said:


> Gonna watch it in a while



Watch it soon.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 10, 2008)

Mia said:


> ditto
> 
> 
> lol @Nate also. whiny bitch 'zomg you're so nice to Chuck'. duh


 yeah Nate is clueless right now


Sen said:


> I know, I think the kid will become the main focus soon, at least for the ending like Georgina was for awhile.  Then again, this kid will probably stick around for future seasons too, lol.



Yeah, they certainly well.

I never did see what happened to Georgina. The last episode i saw of season one is where Serena and Dan break up.


----------



## sworder (Dec 10, 2008)

Chuck 

Everyone in this episode was an idiot except Chuck


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 10, 2008)

Even Blair?


----------



## sworder (Dec 10, 2008)

Blair was lovely pek


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> yeah Nate is clueless right now
> 
> Yeah, they certainly well.
> 
> I never did see what happened to Georgina. The last episode i saw of season one is where Serena and Dan break up.



True, I wonder what will happen with him now though. 



You need to watch it.   Did you find out what Serena did? 



sworder said:


> Blair was lovely pek



Very true. pek


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 10, 2008)

Good, I thought you were including Blair in everyone was an idiot but Chuck.

I wonder if there is anyone who hates Blair? Because if there is I don't get them...

editsen 
Yeah were she killed the guy right?


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2008)

Indeed, Blair is epic. 

Yeah, although did you find out what really happened that night? With the drugs?  Also, Blair is one of the people that helps take down Georgina, so if you have time you can always watch it.  Otherwise it's not too vital.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, i know about the drugs. I think maybe the last episode with georgina is where Dan takes her home after the place where Rufus band plays. And Blair and maybe Nate/Vanassa try to tell him who Georgina is but he doesn't listen or something else.

I think i am going to ask for the season dvd for christmas.


----------



## sworder (Dec 10, 2008)

New sig


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 10, 2008)

FUCKING LILY 

How could she?!!!!


And where the fuck did Chuck gooooo


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> Yeah, i know about the drugs. I think maybe the last episode with georgina is where Dan takes her home after the place where Rufus band plays. And Blair and maybe Nate/Vanassa try to tell him who Georgina is but he doesn't listen or something else.
> 
> I think i am going to ask for the season dvd for christmas.



Oh, well there isn't too much more except watching her defeat then, lol.  That would be so cool, they already have the seasons out? 



sworder said:


> New sig



I love it. 

ChuckxBlair pek



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> FUCKING LILY
> 
> How could she?!!!!
> 
> ...



I know, she has issues. 

Hopefully he'll return soon.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, its been out for at for awhile i think.


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2008)

Probably, I guess I don't really pay attention. 

I'll probably buy them eventually, even though they're all online.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 10, 2008)

Chuck looks so amazing when he's depressed with his messy hair pek


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2008)

I know. 

Chuck pek

I felt so bad for him though.  I was so glad he went to Blair for comfort.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 10, 2008)

Sen said:


> Probably, I guess I don't really pay attention.
> 
> I'll probably buy them eventually, even though they're all online.



I prefer to watch them on a tv then on the computer. Better quality, i think.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2008)

Link removed

OMG CHUCK!!!!!

Bitch won't embed


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 11, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Link removed
> 
> OMG CHUCK!!!!!
> 
> Bitch won't embed



Get the fuck out of here


----------



## Mia (Dec 11, 2008)

!


----------



## sworder (Dec 11, 2008)

If something happens to Chuck...


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 11, 2008)

No...no i don't believe...i won't believe it....


----------



## Mia (Dec 11, 2008)

his character is too popular for that


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope so. But sometimes even writers kill off the popular ones


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm slitting my wrist at the idea of Chuck dying


----------



## sworder (Dec 12, 2008)

He cant die. He's Chuck Bass.


----------



## Allen Walker (Dec 12, 2008)

sworder said:


> He cant die. He's Chuck Bass.



Here i was panicking at the thought of my favorite character getting killed off, but how can i forget? He's Chuck fuckin Bass of course he wont die.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 12, 2008)

Chuck Bass is immortal. I refuse to think he could die.


----------



## Sen (Dec 12, 2008)

Why would he die?


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 13, 2008)

Didn't you see the preview for the upcoming shows?


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, but it didn't look like he was going to die.  Did it?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2008)

Sen said:


> Yeah, but it didn't look like he was going to die.  Did it?



I don't want to be alive in a world without Chuck


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 13, 2008)

Sen said:


> Yeah, but it didn't look like he was going to die.  Did it?


Well, it looked like he was falling off that building


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I don't want to be alive in a world without Chuck



Me either


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> Well, it looked like he was falling off that building
> 
> 
> Me either



Are you a girl? Are you lesbian? You'll be the perfect person to replace Uffie


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 13, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Are you a girl? Are you lesbian? You'll be the perfect person to replace Uffie



uh...what? I am a girl, why?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> uh...what? I am a girl, why?



Excellent, we can start our e-relationship.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 13, 2008)

uh-huh

I don't want to wait till Jan 5 for new episodes


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> uh-huh
> 
> I don't want to wait till Jan 5 for new episodes



We'll have to wait until my sweet, but worry not I'll be here to wait with you. pek


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry, but i can't be your sweet. I am e-married

I really wanted to see and christmas and new years show.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2008)

You can have me on the sly  




> I really wanted to see and christmas and new years show.



I wanna find out where my Chucky went pek


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 13, 2008)

Super late post. lol.

Episode was superb, Ed and Leighton's acting is what holds the show together. Every expression is a deep resevoir of emotion. which is amazingly displayed

Can't wait for the next episode. I'm betting either Dan or Nate pull him off the roof in the nick of time.

I'm actually more curious about this Jack Bass, Chuck's uncle and what role he'll play.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 13, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You can have me on the sly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know you.

Me too


~Avant~ said:


> Episode was superb, Ed and Leighton's acting is what holds the show together. Every expression is a deep resevoir of emotion. which is amazingly displayed




Wasn't it beautiful between those twopek


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 13, 2008)

It really was. I'm guessing that on the season finale, if not before then, Chuck will finally say those three words.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope sopek. I think they are my favorite tv couple ever


----------



## Mia (Dec 13, 2008)

somehow i think there wont be a happy ending for Chuck and Blair in the end


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> Well, it looked like he was falling off that building



I'm sure he won't fall though. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Are you a girl? Are you lesbian? You'll be the perfect person to replace Uffie :quite



Uffie cannot just be replaced. 

I'll always remember her. :/



~Avant~ said:


> Super late post. lol.
> 
> Episode was superb, Ed and Leighton's acting is what holds the show together. Every expression is a deep resevoir of emotion. which is amazingly displayed
> 
> ...



I know what you mean.  Haha, yeah, or maybe Blair will. 

That will be interesting to see. I just wish we didn't have to wait so long. 



Mia said:


> somehow i think there wont be a happy ending for Chuck and Blair in the end





I hope you're wrong, no offense.  That would be so sad.


----------



## Mia (Dec 13, 2008)

lol i wish i was wrong


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2008)

Mia said:


> lol i wish i was wrong



Then again, I guess we'll see how many seasons they have.  But I think because Chuck and Blair are so popular, they'll have a chance (since Americans like happy endings, so that is usually how most shows/movies end, with some exceptions of course).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2008)

I think they'll get a good ending, I always figured they'd part but promise to end up with each other eventually.

And Chuck's not dying but he'll probably be scarred


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2008)

True, I hope Blair is the one that helps him again this episode.  She seems to be the most likely.

I hope they end up together.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh god, the whole thing with Chuck was so sad 

I can't wait until the next episode, Chuck better be in it


----------



## Sen (Dec 17, 2008)

Uffie 

It hasn't been the same without you.  

I totally agree too.  Chuck had better dominate the next episode and the previews seem to indicate that. 

Uffie pek


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 18, 2008)

One of the best thing about the last episode was that Jenny was on-screen for 20 seconds.


----------



## Mia (Dec 18, 2008)

^so true


----------



## Uffie (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh shit Mia, I love Ana Beatriz Barros   Hottest VS model, they shouldn't have let her go 

Also, apparently Jenny and Nate are together in real life


----------



## Mia (Dec 18, 2008)

i love her too. she was my favorite VS Angel 

wait wat? Chace and ....whatever Jenny's actress's name is.. are together ? no srsly she's 15


----------



## Sen (Dec 20, 2008)

That would be so weird if they were together in real life. 

I'm glad she was barely in this episode too though.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 21, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Also, apparently Jenny and Nate are together in real life



Creepy! She is young!

I wonder if she is like her character at all.


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope not.  

It's on next week, right?


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 23, 2008)

No, the week after  gar I better not be working that night


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 23, 2008)

Way way to long.

True, but I really like watching it on a tv screen as opposed to a computer one.


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, same here.  

I can't wait to see what happens with Chuck either.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 23, 2008)

I has a feeling there will be a lot of flashbacks to what happened over break.

I want to know that too. He better be in the next episode or else


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

That's true, I hope they're good ones though. 

I know.  

Although he was in the previews, right?


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 23, 2008)

They better be or else.

He was in the previews, but they seemed more like for the rest of the season preview than just the next episode.


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

I didn't think of that. :/  I hope it's for the next episode.  

I would hate to have to wait longer to see what happens with Chuck.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 23, 2008)

It seemed to much just to be for the next episode alone. 

Hmm, I wouldn't mind waiting if it was really worthwhile on the episode after. But if its not, there will be heck to pay


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> It seemed to much just to be for the next episode alone.
> 
> Hmm, I wouldn't mind waiting if it was really worthwhile on the episode after. But if its not, there will be heck to pay



That's true, I'll have to rewatch it. 

Me too, but it had better be epic. 

I can't wait to meet the new child too.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 23, 2008)

If it isn't epic, we start a protest

I can't wait either. They better not be like Jenny, thats all I am asking


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll make sure to complain, that's for sure. 

I know, one Jenny is bad enough.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope she dies. Seriously


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

I just want her to stop being in the series.  And I swear if Nate starts liking her again...


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 23, 2008)

Wait. Maybe when Chuck falls off the building, he grabs Jenny as he is falling, then is able to get back up onto the building, and then Jenny falls as he gets pulled up.
(that made more sense in my head)

Yeah, i will be mad to. Though I really don't care for him either.


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

That wouldn't be too bad though. 

Either do I, but I can't believe he'd dump Vanessa for Jenny, which is what I see happening again.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you guys hear about the spinoff?  It's going to be about Lily and Rufus when they were young


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

What?   Are you serious?


----------



## Uffie (Dec 23, 2008)

Yup, apparently there's going to be an episode of it next season to test the waters


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

I probably won't watch it, how could it compare? 

Then again, I probably will.


----------



## Mia (Dec 23, 2008)

oh wow. Lily and Rufus spinoff ... sounds boring


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

Potentially, since we know how it ends up.  But it might be interesting if they add others.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 23, 2008)

Sen said:


> That wouldn't be too bad though.
> 
> Either do I, but I can't believe he'd dump Vanessa for Jenny, which is what I see happening again.


He seemed mad at Jenny for what she did though. So I don't see them getting together anytime soon.


Uffie said:


> Did you guys hear about the spinoff?  It's going to be about Lily and Rufus when they were young


What?  Its way to early for a spinoff. I rather just see flashbacks


Mia said:


> oh wow. Lily and Rufus spinoff ... sounds boring



Agreed


----------



## Sen (Dec 23, 2008)

Still, I didn't see him liking her at all and then he suddenly did. 

I just want Jenny out of the main plotline. :/


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah me too. Maybe she'll go away if her business picks up and takes her far, far away.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2008)

Mia said:


> oh wow. Lily and Rufus spinoff ... sounds boring



 I love Rufus and Lily is pretty attractive for an old bitch.


----------



## Sen (Dec 24, 2008)

~Yoruichi~ said:


> Yeah me too. Maybe she'll go away if her business picks up and takes her far, far away.



I hope so. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I love Rufus and Lily is pretty attractive for an old bitch.



They'd be totally new actors though you realize.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 24, 2008)

Young actors


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2008)

WHAT?! Fuck that then, normal Rufus is fucking great. A beautiful man and Lily is alright.


----------



## Sen (Dec 24, 2008)

^

Well it would be about when they're teenagers, so they might use the current ones if the show was done with flashbacks or something, but obviously they couldn't pull off their younger selves.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2008)

No thanks. It's obvious Lily will be a complete whore in her teens. I don't like the idea of Lily being a whore though it's been hinted in the series but thankfully we haven't SEEN IT but we will have to see it in that crap. 


LilyXRufus forever


----------



## Sen (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know, I think it would basically be like another Serena and Dan but with sex, drugs, and rock and roll.  It sounds somewhat interesting IMO, but I prefer the cast as it is right now.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 24, 2008)

It's better than any spinoff about Jenny


----------



## Sen (Dec 24, 2008)

They'll probably make one of those.   It will fail though if they try.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2008)

Only person who should have a spin off is Chuck. I love me some Chuck...


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 24, 2008)

Uffie said:


> It's better than any spinoff about Jenny



Anything is better then that 

crap that might actually happen too.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 24, 2008)

That's what they were planning but then they realised no one liked her.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 24, 2008)

ugh, thank god for that. But then again, if she got her own show she wouldn't be on gossip girl, so I wouldn't have to see her...hmm...


----------



## Uffie (Dec 24, 2008)

They spent way too much time on her this season.  She probably gets the most screen time, she needs to piss off


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2008)

I miss moments like these.

Gorgeous girls posting in my thread


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 24, 2008)

Uffie said:


> They spent way too much time on her this season.  She probably gets the most screen time, she needs to piss off



Agreed. She needs to disappear. I rather have the character just die, that way no chance of coming back


----------



## Sen (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't want her around either though. 

I wonder if they realized everyone would hate Jenny from the start? 

A Chuck spinoff sounds great though


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2008)

The producers pretty much laughed off chances of a spin-off, they pretty much stated they can't be bothered with anything like that and wouldn't like to dilute the show.

And Rufus is a sexy man


----------



## Uffie (Dec 24, 2008)

I hated Jenny in the books too, she never stood much chance


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2008)

Rufus is my second favourite male character


----------



## Uffie (Dec 24, 2008)

I love the way Rufus has written one song and he sings it at every available opportunity


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2008)

Uffie said:


> I love the way Rufus has written one song and he sings it at every available opportunity



Rufus reminds me of Sandy Cohen from The OC but more awesome and better looking


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2008)

Bateman when's your birthday?


----------



## Uffie (Dec 24, 2008)

Sandy is more awesome, Rufus is better looking


----------



## Sen (Dec 24, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The producers pretty much laughed off chances of a spin-off, they pretty much stated they can't be bothered with anything like that and wouldn't like to dilute the show.
> 
> And Rufus is a sexy man



That's true, at least ATM. 

He is pretty good looking. 



Uffie said:


> I hated Jenny in the books too, she never stood much chance



I liked her in the books actually, but damn, she's horrible in the show.  Did you ever read the spin off about just her though?  Those looked boring.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Rufus is my second favourite male character



I never read thought about a male character after Chuck TBH. 



Uffie said:


> I love the way Rufus has written one song and he sings it at every available opportunity


----------



## Uffie (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas GG fans


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd love it if Chuck came down my chimney


----------



## Sen (Dec 24, 2008)

Uffie said:


> Merry Christmas GG fans



Sexy Santa 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'd love it if Chuck came down my chimney


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 24, 2008)

So would I


----------



## Sen (Dec 24, 2008)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 24, 2008)

People who are messed up and hate chuck


----------



## Sen (Dec 24, 2008)

They are indeed messed up people.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 24, 2008)

Jin doesn't like Chuck or Blair, we should boycott him Sen


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 24, 2008)

Sen said:


> They are indeed messed up people.



They need to go to the hospital and get that taken care of


----------



## Sen (Dec 24, 2008)

Or just stop hating. 



*Uffie-* Jin doesn't like Chuck or Blair?   

Lies.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 25, 2008)

No, he said he might change his mind but really it should be love at first sight


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 26, 2008)

Dear lord.

The chuckxblair love in this thread has reached an unbelievable level lol


----------



## Mia (Dec 26, 2008)

ChuckxBlair is the reason i keep watching the show.

my second fave male character is Eric now. And does Nate count as male? i mean he's such a bitch


----------



## Sen (Dec 26, 2008)

Uffie said:


> No, he said he might change his mind but really it should be love at first sight



Jin   Maybe not, Chuck started out not as epic as he is now (since he tried to force himself on Serena and Blair seemed evil at first).

Hopefully he'll change his mind. ;<



~Avant~ said:


> Dear lord.
> 
> The chuckxblair love in this thread has reached an unbelievable level lol



I know   Don't you like that? 



Mia said:


> ChuckxBlair is the reason i keep watching the show.
> 
> my second fave male character is Eric now. And does Nate count as male? i mean he's such a bitch



Haha, mostly same here.  I do still like Serena though. <3

I wish we'd get to see more Eric. ;<

Hahaha, nice.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2008)

Chuck x Blair is what blood is to vampires for me


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 26, 2008)

your life source?

lol


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2008)

CHuck and Blair are great when they plot, I don't want them to get lovey dovey, I want to see them gamble with people lives


----------



## Sen (Dec 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck x Blair is what blood is to vampires for me







~Avant~ said:


> your life source?
> 
> lol







Ennoea said:


> CHuck and Blair are great when they plot, I don't want them to get lovey dovey, I want to see them gamble with people lives



I want them to do both


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 27, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> your life source?
> 
> lol



Yes


----------



## Sen (Dec 27, 2008)

Is there a new episode this Monday?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2008)

nope gotta wait till the 5th


----------



## Sen (Dec 28, 2008)

That's so far away.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2008)

omg that long


----------



## Sen (Dec 28, 2008)

We'll have to suffer for yet another week.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2008)

What an awful life It's like living without my beautiful Ciel pek


----------



## Sen (Dec 28, 2008)

I know. 

CielxSebastion


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2008)

is kuroshitsuji really that good? I read a chapter or two, but I couldn't force myself any further, does it get a lot better later on?


----------



## Mia (Dec 29, 2008)

gonna be away for a week or more anyway meh


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 29, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> is kuroshitsuji really that good? I read a chapter or two, but I couldn't force myself any further, does it get a lot better later on?



I'm watching the anime. I don't care for the story, I just love the fact he's English and fantastic


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 30, 2008)

six more days yay! And I get to watch when its on tv because I don't work!


----------



## Uffie (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn you, I have to wait an extra day


----------



## Uffie (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 30, 2008)

Harsh but true


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 1, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Damn you, I have to wait an extra day


Sorry

 so true


----------



## Espresso (Jan 2, 2009)

NOOO, I CAN'T HELP MYSELF..


----------



## sworder (Jan 2, 2009)

I need my weekly ChuckXBlair drug


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

Only a few more days. 


Best: Everyone but Jenny 

If it didn't look so real, I'd suspect it was fan-made.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

So soon! Chuck better be in it or else


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

I think he is 

I saw the preview the other day, I was so excited.  It looked like mostly Chuck.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

yay I can't wait!!!! I wonder if the kid will show up as well?


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know, I think they'll do that in another episode.  It seems like s/he would be the focus of an entire episode.  I hope we get some ChuckxBlair this episode too.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah I guess so.

I want that too! grr he better get over himself soon and submit.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh good, I'm glad it's Chuck I was really worried he'd be missing for a few episodes


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

I know, Chuck needs to just embrace Blair's love. 

Please, they've learned who is the really main character in the show.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 2, 2009)

> Please, they've learned who is the really main character in the show.



That doesn't stop Kishi from doing it to Sasuke sadly


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

Sen said:


> I know, Chuck needs to just embrace Blair's love.
> 
> Please, they've learned who is the really main character in the show.



 they have indeed


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

Uffie said:


> That doesn't stop Kishi from doing it to Sasuke sadly



This is different though because no one has their name as the title, so Chuck can rightfully take over. 



Moonshine said:


> they have indeed



Indeed.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

Chuck and Blair are the two main characters. Even Serena knows it


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

I actually like Serena.   But ChuckxBlair is more interesting than DanxSerena.


----------



## sworder (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

That's so beautiful~


----------



## sworder (Jan 2, 2009)

I was gonna use it as a sig but it doesnt match the avy, so its out there if anyone wants it


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

Is that Blair is your avy? 

I would, but I have this pretty picture of her I must use first as my sig. pek

The only downside is that it doesn't have Chuck in it.


----------



## sworder (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah that's Blair 

you should use a Chuck sig later then to make up for it


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

Sen said:


> I actually like Serena.   But ChuckxBlair is more interesting than DanxSerena.


She is cool, but not as cool as they are. I love it when she isn't around dan, such a boring couple

That is so cute


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

sworder said:


> Yeah that's Blair
> 
> you should use a Chuck sig later then to make up for it



It's lovely. <3

Maybe I will. 



Moonshine said:


> She is cool, but not as cool as they are. I love it when she isn't around dan, such a boring couple



Haha, they are in a way.  But I don't really like Aaron, I prefer Dan.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 2, 2009)

Aaron is shit. I don't really like Dan he's funny....when he's around Rufus.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

Aaron does suck as well.


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2009)

THE NEW EPISODE PREVIEW WAS JUST ON 

It looks like it's all about Chuck, I'm so excited~ 

Damn, I just realized it's only Friday though. ;< ;<  

I don't know, Rufus is better when he's not being a parent.  He is my favorite adult on the show though.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 3, 2009)

Lily is pregnant in real life, I wonder how they're going to deal with that


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm, probably through in that she got pregnant by her late husband i bet. Or hide it and always show her from neck up or something like that.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 4, 2009)

TOMORROW


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2009)

I work...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll watch it for the both of us pek


----------



## Sen (Jan 4, 2009)

*Avant- *You'll miss it then? 

At least you'll be able to see it soon after I hope~ 

I guess they'll either have Lily get pregnant in the show or maybe she'll go "off looking for her previous child" and come back soon.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I'm going to miss it.

Oh well thats what surfthechannel is for. lol


----------



## Sen (Jan 4, 2009)

That's true, or you can download it from here now too.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 4, 2009)

yay its on tomorrow! I can't wait

i better remember-I tend to forget these things


----------



## Sen (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't wait either. 

I don't watch too many shows, but if I do I'll probably just buy it on iTunes.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 4, 2009)

OMFG!! I can't wait until tmr!! 

WEEKS WITHOUT SEEING THAT FIERCE ASS BITCH, BUH-LAIRE WAS HELL.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 4, 2009)

Sen said:


> I can't wait either.
> 
> I don't watch too many shows, but if I do I'll probably just buy it on iTunes.


I am too cheap to buy it on itunes. Maybe i should go set my tivo up just in case i forget


Juanita Tequila said:


> OMFG!! I can't wait until tmr!!
> 
> WEEKS WITHOUT SEEING THAT FIERCE ASS BITCH, BUH-LAIRE WAS HELL.



I know i missed her too


----------



## Sen (Jan 4, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> OMFG!! I can't wait until tmr!!
> 
> WEEKS WITHOUT SEEING THAT FIERCE ASS BITCH, BUH-LAIRE WAS HELL.



I know  



Moonshine said:


> I am too cheap to buy it on itunes. Maybe i should go set my tivo up just in case i forget
> 
> I know i missed her too



I don't have tivo.   That's really smart though, I would if I were you~ 

I even have a new set just for tomorrow.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 4, 2009)

New set I want a blair set. she is so awesome and hot


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

She is~ 

I might switch to it sooner than I thought.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Your set is awesome. I am so jealous.

Blair hotness


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

You made me want to change it~ 

Anyways, I'm off to bed.  I'll talk to you later 

Night~


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome set


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Now i really think i need a blair set too. but i don't want to seem like i am copying you

She is going to rule the episode, i know it.

gn.


----------



## Aruka (Jan 5, 2009)

Blair's my fave too~


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

Excellent~


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 5, 2009)

Is season one worth watching on the whole? A friend told me about this show a while ago and I watched the first two episodes, but I didn't like it enough to continue. If it improves after the first two episodes, I might pick up from where I left off.


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

If you don't like this type of show (soap opera-ish about mainly rich kids), you might not like it more later.  But otherwise I'd give it more of a chance.  I think it does get a lot better once you get over some of the initial stuff, esp. since they start to deviate more from the books later on (IMO, the books were pretty bad, although it depends on what you like).  

I don't know think I really liked it until the Chuck and Blair stuff started happening around Episode 13 in the first season.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Sen your set is to die for


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

New episode so soon


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 5, 2009)

I NEED ME A NEW EPISODE!


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

You've finally found your way to us @lk


----------



## Allen Walker (Jan 5, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Is season one worth watching on the whole? A friend told me about this show a while ago and I watched the first two episodes, but I didn't like it enough to continue. If it improves after the first two episodes, I might pick up from where I left off.



Basically what Sen said, but yes it gets drastically better later on. And i can't wait for tonight pek


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2009)

Season one starts out mediocre (ugh Dan and Serena), but the first eps are worth watching just to see for Blair and Chuck's interaction, its a show that gets better as it goes on, I'd say watch 12 or so eps, if you still don't like it then don't bother.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> You've finally found your way to us @lk



lol, about time huh?


----------



## Aruka (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sen your set is to die for



I agree! I luff it. -^^-



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> Season one starts out mediocre (ugh Dan and Serena), but the first eps are worth watching just to see for Blair and Chuck's interaction, its a show that gets better as it goes on, I'd say watch 12 or so eps, if you still don't like it then don't bother.



Compared to the Dan x Serene drama, I say Blair and Chuck's was more substantial, 'coz at the end of season 2, Dan proved himself to be a jerk. No offense to their fans.


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, the Dan and Serena stuff can be somewhat boring, although it has its moments.  But most shows start out pretty slow.  Blair and Chuck also aren't the best in the beginning, but later...



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sen your set is to die for :druul



Thanks   Blair is so stunning there. 



Uffie said:


> New episode so soon :high





@lk3mizt said:


> I NEED ME A NEW EPISODE!



I know, I'm so exciting. 

Yet another person addicted I see. 



Tenkkai said:


> Basically what Sen said, but yes it gets drastically better later on. And i can't wait for tonight :ohpek



I know 



Aruka said:


> I agree! I luff it. -^^-



Thanks


----------



## Aruka (Jan 5, 2009)

For some reasons though, I feel that Gossip Girl centers most on Serena (I've only seen Seasons 1 & 2), and they made Blair like some sort of side kick of hers. Dunno, it's just this feeling I can't get rid of...


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

It's true, it's because Serena is meant to be this goddess that Blair can never compete with.  They didn't quite achieve that in the show though


----------



## Aruka (Jan 5, 2009)

True. If they wanted Blake Lively to be the ultimate It Girl that is Serena van der Woodsen, they should've made her dress up better than Blair. She's got the height, but Leighton out run her in the face category making her more noted by the viewers.

<<; Then again, Blake won in the Teen's Choice Awards...


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

Blake is gorgeous obviously but she doesn't look significantly better (or even as good as ) than Blair so it doesn't really work


----------



## Aruka (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh well, let's just bask ourselves in the glory of Blair Waldorf~

*bows down*


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2009)

Blake has the body and the legs, if im honest its the blonde hair that really does it. Leighton is better looking.

Shame the guys aren't paticularly great, minus our lord Chuck, I don't get the deal with Chace..


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

Chace's eyes are too close together.  He looks like a groomed hillbilly to me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Aaron should die.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 5, 2009)

when's the next epi??

and yeah, Aaron should die!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 5, 2009)

when's the next epi??

and yeah, Aaron should die!


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

He really should he is ugly and so boring


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

His voice makes me cringes


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

Dan is growing on me


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Dan is growing on me



He's growing inside me


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> His voice makes me cringes



his face makes me want to puke


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol why? 

It sounds depressing/ sad sometimes doesn't it. Like Ross from Friends 



I love Ross


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

he is ugly thats why

lol yeah he kinda is


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

I only disliked Dan when he went against Blair and Chuck's obvious love for each other. 



@lk3mizt said:


> when's the next epi??



If you live in America, tonight~


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 5, 2009)

The first season was the best.


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

If the show became only about Chuck and Blair, I wouldnt notice.

I dont even know who the hell is Aaron.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

I rather the show only became about those two( which its slowly, but surely is). 
And have serena as a minor character


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol It doesn't matter who Aaron is. No one cares, we all know she's going back to Dan.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

I bet Serena regrets not getting a piece of Chuck when she had the chance


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

I REALLY want Serena and Chuck to do something, ANYTHING. I don't care if she gets drunk and she didn't know it was him I'd take that! Besides she's a slut


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

but if that happens blair will be mad and hate them both. I don't want that to happen.


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

Blair cant possibly hate Chuck, no matter what


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Dammit you're right 

I dunno why I care so much If Blair and Chuck get together but I do


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

sworder said:


> Blair cant possibly hate Chuck, no matter what


She will for awhile at least, like what happened with her, nate, and serena


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dammit you're right
> 
> I dunno why I care so much If Blair and Chuck get together but I do



Because the world won't make sense if they are not together


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

I wanna assassinate Jenny


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe Jenny and Aaron could die together some how


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope so, maybe they could get together then die.

grr...only good pic with blair looking like a bitch and almost full body shot is one with jenny in it. I too lazy to look more then 5 pages


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I hope so, maybe they could get together then die.
> 
> *grr...only good pic with blair looking like a bitch and almost full body shot is one with jenny in it*. I too lazy to look more then 5 pages


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

I am glad you found that so funny


maybe i should paint her out somehow. though i might ruin blair that way


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

I can do it for you if you like


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

^Uffie is super talented, she made me a Byakuya avy once. 

*Moonshine- *I like it though, nice set~ 

I want Jenny and Aaron gone too.    Talking with you guys makes me like Dan and Serena less too.  

I read the preview for tonight's episode and Jenny was mentioned.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I can do it for you if you like


Can you? I would love it if you did


Sen said:


> ^Uffie is super talented, she made me a Byakuya avy once.
> 
> *Moonshine- *I like it though, nice set~
> 
> ...



Thanks senpek

lol dan and serena don't compare to blair and chuck. thats why no one likes them i bet


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, Chuck and Blair do put everyone else to shame.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

They do. And everyone is jealous of them, they just don't know it yet.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Dan and Serena is boring


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

Chuck has looks, money, and Blair... who isnt jealous of that


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

sworder said:


> Chuck has looks, money, and Blair... who isnt jealous of that



Even gay men are envious of that.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

He's also an orphan


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

I feel sorry for him his father never was around for him


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

he'll get over it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> He's also an orphan



Just like Sasuke. It's all coming together now


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah but Sasuke has Naruto, not Blair


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

I need to refresh the page before I post lol. 



Moonshine said:


> They do. And everyone is jealous of them, they just don't know it yet.



I'm sure they're learning. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dan and Serena is boring



Well when you compare them to Chuck and Blaire they are. 



sworder said:


> Chuck has looks, money, and Blair... who isnt jealous of that





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Even gay men are envious of that.





With good reason.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

She makes me so happy


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

They certainly are, sen, they certainly are

I think straight women are even jealous as well

So Uffie will you do it of course credits and + reps if you do


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

Of course I will but do you mind waiting until tomorrow?  You don't need to credit or rep me, I don't really care


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Her legs reminds me of Isabella's


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't mind waiting at all. I can stand jenny in my sig for a little while at the most.
meh, i want to though, it only seems fair.

@sasuke batman- now i think serena x blair would be the second best couple in gg


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

^I can't accept that.  Only Chuck and Blair belong together~ 

Although in the books Blair and Serena did kiss or something. 

No amazing Chuck though. 



Moonshine said:


> They certainly are, sen, they certainly are
> 
> I think straight women are even jealous as well



Indeed. 

I think everyone is jealous of Chuck and Blair. pek


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

> @sasuke batman- now i think serena x blair would be the second best couple in gg


How about me and you? Or do you think I'm too good for you?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Sen said:


> ^I can't accept that.  Only Chuck and Blair belong together~
> 
> Although in the books Blair and Serena did kiss or something.
> 
> ...


Well, if they can't be together for some reason, i want B x S together.

They did???? they must put that in show



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> How about me and you? Or do you think I'm too good for you?



whats with you and trying to get with me


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

> whats with you and trying to get with me



What up with this "trying" business? If i wanted to get you I would have.


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

Bateman is the e-version of Chuck Bass


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Well, if they can't be together for some reason, i want B x S together.
> 
> They did???? they must put that in show
> 
> whats with you and trying to get with me



They'd better get together.   They were made for each other. 

Well it happened before the books in a hot tub, but I don't know the full story.  Apparently a book was/is being written about the year before Serena left though that includes that.  I'm surprised they haven't in a way. 

Bateman is like that with everyone I think lol.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

> What up with this "trying" business? If i wanted to get you I would have.


That can be taken as an insult you know.

soon new episode so soonpek


			
				sen said:
			
		

> They'd better get together.  They were made for each other.
> 
> Well it happened before the books in a hot tub, but I don't know the full story. Apparently a book was/is being written about the year before Serena left though that includes that. I'm surprised they haven't in a way.
> 
> Bateman is like that with everyone I think lol.


yes they are. 

hmm, i must read it!!!I am surprised too

he seems like the type


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

sworder said:


> Bateman is the e-version of Chuck Bass



We're both from the same area 

It's in our blood


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> We're both from the same area
> 
> It's in our blood



If only we were as good as Chuck


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

sworder said:


> If only we were as good as Chuck



Speak for yourself you little bitch

 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89QeBWSydeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry boys, no one can ever be as good as chuck bass


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Speak for yourself you little bitch



Send me a pic of any girl youve been with as hot as Blair and we'll talk


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

sworder said:


> Send me a pic of any girl youve been with as hot as Blair and we'll talk



mad



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

Thought so


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

dream on, no one can get as good as blair


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> dream on, no one can get as good as blair



Never and I say never sell yourself short hun. You're beautiful in your own way


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> .



dont worry, you dont run into girls that good looking everyday 



Moonshine said:


> dream on, no one can get as good as blair



Uffie comes pretty close though


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

@sasuke batman-Thats not what i meant!!!

and i could never compare to her thanks for making me think about that

@ sworder- eh, she does??? cool


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

You don't see girls as attractive as Blair walking around in every day life.  Even Leighton Meester doesn't look that good normally without all the hair and makeup


----------



## Sen (Jan 5, 2009)

^That's true, although she is really a pretty girl.  

I'm tired, you guys all go too fast for me. 



Moonshine said:


> That can be taken as an insult you know.
> 
> soon new episode so soonpek
> 
> ...



I know, it's so soon.   I want it now. 

You should and tell us what happens. <3  I don't really like the books that much to be honest. 

It's true.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

But she is still attractive nonetheless with out it on.


> I know, it's so soon.  I want it now.
> 
> You should and tell us what happens. <3 I don't really like the books that much to be honest.
> 
> It's true.



me too.

I will give them a try, i love to read so yeah. How many books are there total, do you know?


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> @ sworder- eh, she does??? cool



yeah, though she's very modest and just laughs it off


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

> Even Leighton Meester doesn't look that good normally without all the hair and makeup



*IMPOSSIBLE *


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

I mean as good as she looks when she's being Blair


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

sworder said:


> yeah, though she's very modest and just laughs it off



Now i want to see a pic of her.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Blair bashing? I should neg your ass


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

I would never Blair bash


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Now i want to see a pic of her.



Of me? 



Uffie said:


> I would never Blair bash



Just thinking about makes me feel dirty.


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

Alan is English too, like Chuck


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm also English like Chuck


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

We're both English like Chuck


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Of me?
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking about makes me feel dirty.



Are you a girl??? I said her.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Are you a girl??? I said her.



On the internet I can be both male and female. Which one do you want me to be?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Right now i hate men(everyone but chuck) so be a woman.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

Bateman is the hottest girl I know


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

Bateman:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Sometimes in the morning when i'm brushing my teeth I look in my mirror in awe on how beautiful I look.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright SB, I will pretend you look like that and you can have me

hour and half till show time!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Alright SB, I will pretend you look like that and you can have me
> 
> hour and half till show time!



 the male version of myself looks pretty tasty as well.



You better not watch the show and tell us about it


----------



## sworder (Jan 5, 2009)

UG is crowded so Ill say it here since youre the people i care about.... Im off, later fellas


----------



## Uffie (Jan 5, 2009)

Bye Ray, I'm off too


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> the male version of myself looks pretty tasty as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You better not watch the show and tell us about it



Like i said before in my last post, i hate men currently. So female half it is

I won't i wil use spoiler tags to talk about it. I am not that mean.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Bye Ray, miss you already

Bye Uffie


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

See you later everyone enjoy the episode


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

If only we could Moonshine


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

When well you get to see it, SB?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> When well you get to see it, SB?



Tomorrow when it's out on the net or perhaps even wednesday If i'm busy. But i'm sure I'll see it tomorrow, It's not a long wait


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, it won't be too long of a wait. Next week i won't see it on time. I work


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yeah, it won't be too long of a wait. Next week i won't see it on time. I work



How unfortunate, I promise I will not ruin it for you.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

I am going to you hold you to that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

No one commented on this shit yet? I'm kind of shocked honestly, I didn't expect it to end that good for them...

Once again Blair looks stunning...


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 5, 2009)

I couldn't cuz i was last comment so...for all the people who can't see it yet, i'll spoiler tag
*Spoiler*: __ 



She did looks awesome. But seriously, she did it with his uncle why blair why. Guy who plays chuck-best actor on show. how he can show no emotion with there still being emotion was awesome


----------



## Allen Walker (Jan 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one commented on this shit yet? I'm kind of shocked honestly, I didn't expect it to end that good for them...
> 
> Once again Blair looks stunning...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea i expected it to end a bit worse for them, but it will next week with the whole Uncle thing.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL @ Nelly Yuki using Little J like that. 

Ew @ Dan and Serena, vomit. 

&& is it wrong that I find uncle Bass really hawt...D:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

Emo Chuck FTW

Amazing episode!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 6, 2009)

I watched it. Fucking awesome episode. God next weeks is going to be epic.

I loved the way Chuck said "I'm Sorry" to Blair when he got off the roof


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2009)

I was kind of shocked by Chuck's reaction. Already hating Chuck's uncle.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 6, 2009)

Atleast Aarons out of the picture now


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Atleast Aarons out of the picture now



I hated that fucker too, I'm also not fond of Serena's mom...I'm starting to like Jenny more and more.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

Aaron, we didn't even get to say goodbye


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, thankfully he is gone! Now all we need is to get jenny out... Why did she have to be in the first 5 minutes of show and get to be one of them ones to speak first

where was Nate? 

Hate Chucks uncle


----------



## Uffie (Jan 6, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to watch it yet


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry I knew i should have used spoilers


----------



## Uffie (Jan 6, 2009)

It's ok, I like knowing what's going to happen anyway.  I just opened Photoshop to do your sig


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Sorry I knew i should have used spoilers



Don't feel bad, it's her fault for looking


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

Uffie said:
			
		

> It's ok, I like knowing what's going to happen anyway. I just opened Photoshop to do your sig


I am like that too. I tend to read the last chapter in books before anything else. Okay Awesome thanks


----------



## Uffie (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Don't feel bad, it's her fault for looking



        .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

Uffie said:


> .



Put that finger to work 



What did Blair mean when she said " Don't let Chuck find out about new years?" 

Did she cheat on him


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

Didn't u see the previews for next week? Its kinda obvious.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG SHE DID?? 

And no I didn't!


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

Next week is going to be an awesome episode from what i saw in the preview.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuRu9sUlv3M[/YOUTUBE]

Blair bashing is allowed from here on.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

No it isn't. She was upset and lots shit going on because he left. People make mistakes. She might have been drunk as well. Depressed drunk people don't make smart choices.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't care. Chuck's uncle for Christ sake, omg I feel horrible. Should never have trusted her, she looks so unattractive to me right now


----------



## Uffie (Jan 6, 2009)

Never


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I don't care. Chuck's uncle for Christ sake, omg I feel horrible. Should never have trusted her, she looks so unattractive to me right now



 going to have to disagree strongly with you there


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

Cannot believe she did that to me and Chuck. 

FUCK THIS I'M OUT!


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

. She is only human.


----------



## sworder (Jan 6, 2009)

great episode 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuRu9sUlv3M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Blair bashing is allowed from here on.



that's disgusting


----------



## Fay (Jan 6, 2009)

Blair slept with Chuck's uncle=O?


----------



## Uffie (Jan 6, 2009)

ncvmvswfwfwf


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 6, 2009)

Idk, I dont think Blair did it. I'm sure she was probably about to, but changed her mind before going through with it


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, i think she did it all right. But she wasn't in the right state of mind.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

No excuses, the bitch should pay. Made me feel worse when Chuck said " Blair wouldn't touch you" If only he knew  

She's nasty!


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

................

it makes me sad that she did that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2009)

This is Blair, the girl has standards, she doesn't sleep around, she's not horse face Wanderwoodygoodytwoshitfacewoodsen

He's probably got some dirt on her, but I got the feeling that Chuck did something bad and doesn't remember, and that Blair is trying to protect him. Yes I have a crazy imagination 

Tho if it is true then the only person Chuck ever trusted just screwed him over...

Anyway was a decent ep, minus the crappy Jenny stuff with the other non-entities. As for Rufus and Lillies son, damn thats gonna be a good looking child


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

Blair bores me 



> Anyway was a decent ep, minus the crappy Jenny stuff with the other non-entities.



Yeah I felt the same way watching it, it was so pointless (Jenny got some character development)... NO ONE CARES! And don't get me started on Dan and Serena, really wanna see Rufus and Lily's son though


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

I was hoping for a daughter


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2009)

> Blair bores me



I prefer her as a bitch, she's been to nice lately. Tho her quips make up for everything.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 7, 2009)

Dorota>>>>>>>>>>>>Nate/Vanessa>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dan/Serena. 

&& I miss this Blair 

BRING HER BACK NOAAAAA!!  Broken hearted Blair is starting to get painful to watch. D:


----------



## Sen (Jan 7, 2009)

Blair was epic this episode, if it wasn't for her, Chuck would be dead. 

I hope she didn't sleep with his Uncle though. :/


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a shame no one appreciates character growth, and she's pretty much as bitchy as she was before. Just in an adult way.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah I agree. Blair's becoming more mature. Her decision to leave those colony club bitches, is a testament to that. She's finally allowing herself to think with her heart.

Now all thats left is for Chuck to do the same


----------



## Sen (Jan 7, 2009)

^Exactly.  Although it will be interesting to see if Chuck does that.  

I think she has changed quite a bit, although I hate the way she still treats Dorota.   But otherwise I think she really has grown, she even stood up for Serena and Chuck.  

I think she's my favorite now.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 7, 2009)

Blair how she is now is more like she is in the books anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2009)

I love Blair, other girls would be so whiny and neurotic at this point because of Chuck but not her, unlike a certain Blonde bimbo and her lap dog, yeah I said it Dan and Serena I hate em!!!


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 7, 2009)

^ agreed. Dan and serena suck. Looks like they won't be together once again. And perhaps forever if we are lucky.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 7, 2009)

Someone needs to have sex with Venessa


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 7, 2009)

lol why? she is boring.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 7, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> lol why? she is boring.



She's gorgeous. Her eyes are to die for.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 7, 2009)

To each their own I guess. I go more for blair


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 7, 2009)

I gotta agree with Bateman on that one. Her eyes are hypnotizing


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2009)

Where the hell did Vanessa go anyway? 

She actually looks like an innocent virgin, unlike Jenny


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 7, 2009)

Didn't she go to her parents house? I think that what Rufus and Dan said in the first few minutes of the show.


----------



## Sen (Jan 7, 2009)

She'll probably return once they have a place for her, like with Nate.  I'd rather have them than Jenny.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, most likely. Is nate with her as well? no one metioned him. You would think he would be there for Chuck, they are friends again or something.

lol anything is better then jenny


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2009)

Nate is the worst friend ever, how can anyone not be there for gloomy Chuck?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 7, 2009)

i just found a bumber sticker that has a pic Dorota then says WWDD?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 8, 2009)

Whats WWDD ?


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

What Would Dorota Do?

DorotaXBlair 

YESSS I'M FINALLY ABOUT TO WATCH IT


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

DorotaxBlair is a good pairing

I like ur set


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

By the way, I'm so sorry I haven't gotten around to doing your sig yet.  Do you want it like a transparency with no background or me to put her on a different background?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

Its alright, i am don't mind waiting. hmm, how about different background? Whenever u get it done( no rush at all) send me a vm or pm, k?


----------



## Leraine (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She's gorgeous. Her eyes are to die for.



I agree. Vanessa is really lovely, I don't know why people are so oblivious of her.


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Isn't Vanessa with Nate?   I'm sure they'll return to the plot soon.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

She lower her standards everytime she hook up with Nate 

Rufus genes + Lily's = 


Dan and Jenny are mistakes


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

Their son better be hot or else

they certainly are mistakes


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

I think Dan is hot


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Dan hot? 

Yeah Rufus' other son will be close to Chuck level


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I think Dan is hot





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dan hot?
> 
> Yeah Rufus' other son will be close to Chuck level



Yes, he will be.


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She lower her standards everytime she hook up with Nate :hurr
> 
> Rufus genes + Lily's = :druul
> 
> Dan and Jenny are mistakes :pek





Jenny is certainly a mistake.  

I really don't hate Dan, but I wouldn't call his a glaring success. 



Moonshine said:


> Their son better be hot or else
> 
> they certainly are mistakes



I wonder who will play him. 



Uffie said:


> I think Dan is hot



Really? 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yeah Rufus' other son will be close to Chuck level :vegeta





I wouldn't put so much faith in him just yet. 

If he ends up anything like Jenny, I'll be so angry.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

I wonder that too.

I kinda don't want him to come till the last episode this season, i think it would make a better cliffhanger.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Stop that!!!  

Keep them hidden so when I want I can use them!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

"I'M CHUCK BASS!!! 



And no one cares."


Almost made me cry


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

so hawt


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> "I'M CHUCK BASS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Also, I love all the Gossip Girl sets in here. 

Mine is still the best though. 



Moonshine said:


> I wonder that too.
> 
> I kinda don't want him to come till the last episode this season, i think it would make a better cliffhanger.



I think that's probably going to happen, or it will be the first episode of next season so they can find someone to play him.  It will be so annoying having to wait for it though. ;<


Amazing :druul

ChuckxBlair pek



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> "I'M CHUCK BASS!!!
> 
> And no one cares."
> 
> Almost made me cry



Me too, that was such a heart-breaking moment. ;<


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 8, 2009)

awesome sets


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm warning you 




> Me too, that was such a heart-breaking moment. ;<



  he's not even the main character but he's stealing the show 


Blair is ok too I guess


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

Bate took the best one


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

I take a lot of things from girls 

Who's missing their virginity?


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> awesome sets :druul



I know. 

You should get a GG set too. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> he's not even the main character but he's stealing the show
> 
> Blair is ok too I guess :-(



Chuck is the main character now. 

Chuck loves Blair. 





Uffie said:


> Bate took the best one :pek



He does have a sexy set. pek

Although I like the one where they're kissing.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 8, 2009)

make me one, Sen!


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

> Whatever, Chuck can do better


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol I hate you


but I love your avy


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> I think that's probably going to happen, or it will be the first episode of next season so they can find someone to play him.  It will be so annoying having to wait for it though. ;<


I hate waiting too, but i think it would just be better at the end.

thats an awesome one to


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2009)

Blair is about to wet herself in your sig Alan


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

Blair > Chuck >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything else


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

sworder said:


> Blair is about to wet herself in your sig Alan



I know right 


Made it myself


----------



## Mia (Jan 8, 2009)

i cant watch it online anymore 

/wrists


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

Rios warned me about this Sen 

But my beautiful Blair avy


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

^He told you want I'm making?   

/feels betrayed 

*Mia*- Why not? 



Uffie said:


> Blair > Chuck >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything else



This.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

It will be over so soon


----------



## Leraine (Jan 8, 2009)

Rufus and Lily having a son!??!! I think, I just got myself spoilered like fuck. 

I should have catched up with the season first. Dx


----------



## Mia (Jan 8, 2009)

dunno. those streaming sites just dont work and keep showing me some ad banners 

if they do it with Heroes too im gonna die


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I know right
> 
> 
> Made it myself



Chuck getting close = instant orgasm


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

Mia said:


> dunno. those streaming sites just dont work and keep showing me some ad banners
> 
> if they do it with Heroes too im gonna die



This should work, nothing else was working for me and then I finally found this link 

PM a copy to me.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 8, 2009)

when's gossip girl going to continue airing?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

You can watch the last episode on the offical website, Kotonoha


----------



## Mia (Jan 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> This should work, nothing else was working for me and then I finally found this link
> 
> PM a copy to me.




OMG I LOVE YOU


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Blair >> Chuck ??

Look at the poll sluts


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

You voted for everyone on the poll, your opinion doesn't count


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

he voted for Jenny


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, not Jenny but still..


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

okay good. I really want to know who voted for jenny


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

Ankο, cinnayum, Kanae, Kirsty, ricochet, S e a n, soulen675


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

People who voted for Jenny are pedos with poor taste as suppose to pedoes with good taste


----------



## Mia (Jan 8, 2009)

> Jenny
> Ankο, cinnayum, Kanae, Kirsty, ricochet, S e a n, soulen675







btw kristine bell's voice is the smex


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> It will be over so soon:cry



I know. ;<



Leraine said:


> Rufus and Lily having a son!??!! I think, I just got myself spoilered like fuck. :(
> 
> I should have catched up with the season first. Dx



I'm sorry. 



Mia said:


> dunno. those streaming sites just dont work and keep showing me some ad banners :sag
> 
> if they do it with Heroes too im gonna die :uwah



I always buy mine off itunes if they don't work, but I hope Uffie's site works.   Otherwise that would just suck. 



@lk3mizt said:


> when's gossip girl going to continue airing?



There's a new episode this Monday (if you're from the US) I thought. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Blair >> Chuck ??:ryoma
> 
> Look at the poll sluts :pimp



Damn, Chuck and Blair are both dominating. 

Chuck would be dead if it wasn't for Blair. 




Moonshine said:


> okay good. I really want to know who voted for jenny





> Jenny
> Ankο, cinnayum, Kanae, Kirsty, ricochet, S e a n, soulen675



Why would anyone vote for her? 

They must have only seen the first few episodes when they made that decision.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

lol i am an idiot i just realized how to check that


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2009)

Chuck is immortal, he cant die


----------



## Mia (Jan 8, 2009)

you guys  you all have GG avatars. i feel left out


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Mia said:


> btw kristine bell's voice is the smex



They should let her appear in the show. Elle from Heroes 


> Damn, Chuck and Blair are both dominating.
> 
> Chuck would be dead if it wasn't for Blair.



Bullshit! He'd probably end up with a few broken bones that's all mad


The wound Blair gave Chuck is eternal, a broken heart


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

I might post working links to all the episodes one day when I have time.  A few people have wanted to know where to find them and no one should be deprived of GG 





> The wound Blair gave Chuck is eternal, a broken heart



He broke her heart first 

I can make lots of GG sets


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

*Sworder- *Because he has Blair to save him.


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Damn you guys post fast. 



Mia said:


> you guys :hurr you all have GG avatars. i feel left out :-(



You should get one too. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Bullshit! He'd probably end up with a few broken bones that's all mad
> 
> The wound Blair gave Chuck is eternal, a broken heart



He wanted to kill himself in a way, and Chuck wouldn't have failed unless that's what you're implying. 

Blair made Chuck realize he had someone to live for.  She saved him. 



Uffie said:


> I might post working links to all the episodes one day when I have time.  A few people have wanted to know where to find them and no one should be deprived of GG :LOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one should be. 

Blair was so hurt. 

Make more, Gossip Girl should be everywhere.


----------



## Mia (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> They should let her appear in the show. Elle from Heroes
> 
> 
> Bullshit! He'd probably end up with a few broken bones that's all mad
> ...



tsk tsk i just remembered Elle and Peter little action in that cell 


make one for me Uffie plz. with Blair <3


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

everyone should have gg sets


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Slide my finger in the crack of that ass


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

It will be Gossip Girl sets all around. 

*Uffie*- You've gotten a reprieve because of the Naruwards, it will take me longer to have your set ready. 

*Mia- *Because Blair is the best.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

> make one for me Uffie plz. with Blair <3



Do you want an animated one?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Blair saving Chuck?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

she saved him


----------



## Mia (Jan 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Do you want an animated one?



yes


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Blair saving Chuck?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Someone needs to rewatch the episode. 



Moonshine said:


> she saved him



Exactly.


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2009)

eww, too much Blair

Recognize greatness


----------



## Leraine (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol, sworder, that avatar.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

CHUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

*sworder- *Says the person who just had a Blair avy. 

I still think I have the best set in here anyways, it's just so pretty and amazing.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

nice avy sworder


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going out now, bye everyone


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

^Nice~ 

So, do you guys think they'll do anything with Erik?  I wish he would ditch Jenny as a friend and get a sexy boyfriend.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I'm going out now, bye everyone



Saving them all for later use mad


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

They weren't for you


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Share the wealth


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I'm going out now, bye everyone



I think i am gonna have to use one of those right now! if u let me


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

^Epic, although your current one is nice too. 

*Uffie- *You should make even more~ 

They're amazing. <3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I think i am gonna have to use one of those right now! if u let me



You can since they're basically mine


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> ^Epic, although your current one is nice too.
> 
> *Uffie- *You should make even more~
> 
> They're amazing. <3



yeah but i like the second one


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Take it then. 

 @ Bateman, claiming credit for Uffie's hardwork.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Uffie is  very kind towards me, we share everything


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

Changed it. She won't mind, right?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Changed it. She won't mind, right?



I won't mind for her


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

because it ur opinion that matters.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> because it ur opinion that matters.



I'm the only one here that's important to you


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

your a real player, aren't you? just like chuck.


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

You just gave him a huge compliment.   Esp. after all his Blair hate. 

Uffie won't mind, she's too sweet. <333


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> your a real player, aren't you? just like chuck.



No I'm just your average girl


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No I'm just your average girl





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No I'm just your average girl





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> average girl





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> girl



Sex change Bateman? 

I've heard you like to pretend you're a girl for some reason lol.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> Sex change Bateman?



I couldn't stop being a girl if I tried


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

That would explain why you love Chuck and yaoi so much...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> That would explain why you love Chuck and yaoi so much...



The cat is out of the bag


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

I guess you'll have to stop hitting on Uffie so much though, since she's straight.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> I guess you'll have to stop hitting on Uffie so much though, since she's straight.



But I'm not so the plot thickens


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

So you're a lesbian?   Then why do you like yaoi and Chuck Bass?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> So you're a lesbian?   Then why do you like yaoi and Chuck Bass?



How can you not like yaoi and Chuck Bass


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Because you only like girls? 

Although you have a point, I'm a guy and yet I love Chuck Bass and yaoi.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> Because you only like girls?
> 
> Although you have a point, I'm a guy and yet I love Chuck Bass and yaoi.



We belong together I think


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> We belong together I think



Excellent.   I'll turn you straight (or at least bi).


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Uffie is  very kind towards me, we share everything



          .


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

*Uffie* <33 

What episode is your avy from again? 

By the way, since I'm a guy and you're into guys...

I don't want only one girl, sorry Bateman.


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> By the way, since I'm a guy and you're into guys...



Uffie is mine only


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> Excellent.   I'll turn you straight (or at least bi).



Do your worse


Uffie said:


> .


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't remember Sen, I think it might be 7 or 8 

I swear Alan was banned a second ago and now he's not 

I love Sen best


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2009)

> By the way, since I'm a guy and you're into guys



I like where this is going


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

sworder said:


> Uffie is mine only



We'll see what she says. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Do your worse



I shall.


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> We'll see what she says.



Fine, Uffie tell her


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

^*Uffie*, admit you adore me. <33 



Uffie said:


> I can't remember Sen, I think it might be 7 or 8
> 
> I swear Alan was banned a second ago and now he's not



I'll have to rewatch the episodes. 



Ennoea said:


> I like where this is going



Nice gif.  

So are you a girl too?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2009)

> So are you a girl too?



I'll be whatever you want me to be?

*dies for sounding so corny*

Shitty news article is shitty:


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I love Sen best



you'll regret this


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I'll be whatever you want me to be?
> 
> *dies for sounding so corny*
> 
> Shitty news article is shitty:



That's a nice answer. 

I don't really like Nicole Richie, so I'm not that disappointed.  I hated that they used Michelle Trachtenberg in that show.


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I can't remember Sen, I think it might be 7 or 8
> 
> I swear Alan was banned a second ago and now he's not
> 
> I love Sen best



Uffie pek 





sworder said:


> you'll regret this



I doubt it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Fucking goddess






> I don't really like Nicole Richie, so I'm not that disappointed. I hated that they used Michelle Trachtenberg in that show.



But Georgina made the show pretty interesting.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

She's too skinny to be on my GG.


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where did you get that from


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

I love you too Ray 

Imagine being as hot as Blair


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Now i'm all wet


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's that from, anyways?

I hated Georgina.   All I could think of when I saw her was of Dawn (from Buffy).


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I love you too Ray



dont worry i know whats going on


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

sworder said:


> dont worry i know whats going on



That makes one of us


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2009)

I think its from Entourage.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope you didn't hate Georgina too much since she'll be back soon:S


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I think its from Entourage.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fuck sakes               .


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

What do you mean she'll be back?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

This is like a bad dream


----------



## Sen (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope it's a lie. 

Georgina was boring and I don't really want more Dan-Serena-Georgina drama again.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

If out of the blue she becomes in love with Chuck I'll accept it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2009)

I didn't mind her character too much but heres an article:

Digital Remix

Dan and Serena won't last long after she's done with em.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

If Georgina turns up Blair will just deal with her


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Omg she's gonna try to ruin Dan and Serena again? Don't this girl have a life


----------



## sworder (Jan 8, 2009)

> Word on the street is that Georgina might turn out to be Lily and Rufu's MIA love child.



holy shit no


----------



## Uffie (Jan 8, 2009)

She took Chuck Bass' virginity, that's all a girl needs to achieve in life


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

sworder said:


> holy shit no



Bullshit 



Uffie said:


> She took Chuck Bass' virginity, that's all a girl needs to achieve in life



I like her now


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2009)

Rufus and Lily's child is a guy so unless Georgina had a sex change thats not true.



> She took Chuck Bass' virginity, that's all a girl needs to achieve in life



I envy the 30 seconds she spent with him


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I hope georgina doesn't come back. But if she does blair will give her hell.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so damn confused whos a girl and whos a guy?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 8, 2009)

lol i am a guy

and i am hot for blair


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2009)

Im a guy and im hot for all of them


----------



## raininggemini (Jan 9, 2009)

Definitely Blair. You little psycho you


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I didn't mind her character too much but heres an article:
> 
> Iker Casillas, best goalkeeper of the world. Xavi, best Playmaker of the world, even better than Cristiano R.
> 
> Dan and Serena won't last long after she's done with em.



Wait, but they already said that the lovechild is a boy, so unless Georgina is like Bateman, I don't think it can be her. 

I don't want her back at all though. ;<



Uffie said:


> If Georgina turns up Blair will just deal with her :pimp



She'd better. 



~Avant~ said:


> I'm so damn confused whos a girl and whos a guy?



IIT so far confirmed:

Girl = Bateman, Uffie

Guy = Sworder, Moonshine (), Sen (Uffie admitted she loves me more than Sworder ), Ennoea (You tricked me )



Moonshine said:


> lol i am a guy:zaru
> 
> and i am hot for blair:drool





Blair is just that amazing. 



raininggemini said:


> Definitely Blair. You little psycho you :LOS



You mean Blair is definitely a girl?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

^ how come i have  next to my name?

she is that amazing


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 9, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ^ how come i have  next to my name?
> 
> she is that amazing



Saw your picture, I'd make you go down on me  


Blair has had sex with three guys already



Slut


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

To bad i wouldn't

Sluts have way more sex then she does.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 9, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> To bad i wouldn't



You won't know until you try it 



> Sluts have way more sex then she does.



She's still a whore


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

uh-huh

no she isn't, trust me. She could be a lot worse.


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ^ how come i have  next to my name?
> 
> she is that amazing:LOS



Because I'll be able to confirm your gender tomorrow.  

She is. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Blair has had sex with three guys already
> 
> Slut



Chuck is more of a slut.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah chuck is a man whore.


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

An epic man whore to be honest.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 9, 2009)

Chuck isn't a slut 

He's a giving person.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 9, 2009)

Eww Nate, 

Makes me cringes


----------



## Uffie (Jan 9, 2009)

I really, really hate Nate.  I think I even prefer Jenny


----------



## Leraine (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol, that .gif is awesome, though. My friend would melt away.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 9, 2009)

If Nate came up to you in real life you'd melt


----------



## Leraine (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd rather melt at what the nate-gif has changed into.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2009)

Dear Lord Bateman.

You kick ass


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck isn't a slut :facepalm
> 
> He's a giving person.
> 
> :pek



He should only be giving himself to Blair. 


I don't really love Nate, but I like that gif.  We need a Chuck version. ;<



Uffie said:


> I really, really hate Nate.  I think I even prefer Jenny







~Avant~ said:


> Dear Lord Bateman.
> 
> You kick ass





I think you're also forgetting Bateman is a girl.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2009)

Wait.

Bateman is a girl!!!!???


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

Sen said:


> An epic man whore to be honest.


Yes he is 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck isn't a slut
> 
> He's a giving person.


lol whatever
looks like he is almost getting elbowes


Uffie said:


> I really, really hate Nate.  I think I even prefer Jenny



is the pic mine


----------



## sworder (Jan 9, 2009)

Theres no problem with Chuck being a whore, he doesnt have a vagina.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## Uffie (Jan 9, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If Nate came up to you in real life you'd melt



I don't think so, a guy that's prettier than you isn't the biggest turn on.



Moonshine said:


> is the pic mine



You can have it if you like


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

Alright cool thanks.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Alright cool thanks.



reading this + looking at your ava = epic lulz


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm a guy and I think of myself as a slut, so Chuck can be one too. 



~Avant~ said:


> Wait.
> 
> Bateman is a girl!!!!???





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No I'm just your average girl





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I couldn't stop being a girl if I tried



He already agreed to be my girl though, so hands off. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> We belong together I think



^Said to me.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

maybe i should have used my avy to answer and show my appreciation?

 I am a guy and total man whore. Maybe we should have a face off, Sen?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2009)

wait

Sen, you're a guy???!!!!!!!!


did i step into the twilight zone?


----------



## sworder (Jan 9, 2009)

dont believe anyone yo


----------



## Uffie (Jan 9, 2009)

Sen and Bate are a beautiful couple, a real life Chuck and Blair


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> maybe i should have used my avy to answer and show my appreciation?
> 
> I am a guy and total man whore. Maybe we should have a face off, Sen?:LOS



I would obviously win. 

You and I can fight for Shoko's love tomorrow. 



~Avant~ said:


> wait
> 
> Sen, you're a guy???!!!!!!!!
> 
> did i step into the twilight zone?



You stepped into the Gossip Girl thread. 



sworder said:


> dont believe anyone yo :pimp



You're only jealous because I've got Uffie and Bateman. 



Uffie said:


> Sen and Bate are a beautiful couple, a real life Chuck and Blair



Such an epic quote. 

Thank you Uffie <33


----------



## sworder (Jan 9, 2009)

Sen said:


> You're only jealous because I've got Uffie and Bateman.



Keep em, I aint a jealous man


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

Sen said:


> I would obviously win.
> 
> You and I can fight for Shoko's love tomorrow.



You don't know that for sure

Lol alright


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

To actually discuss GG in here, do you guys think Aaron will be back?

I hope not.  I'm glad they wrote him out of the plot line like that. 



sworder said:


> Keep em, I aint a jealous man



You keep telling yourself that. 



Moonshine said:


> You don't know that for sure
> 
> Lol alright



I already have Uffie and Bateman. 

She will be mine too.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, i don't have anyone in this thread, but i got people

we will see about that.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol, Aaron was boring. I don't really mind it if he is gone. Isn't it that every side character disappears after a while? xD 

Btw: Wasn't Mischa Barton supposed to be the actual Georgina? The idea of this makes me cringe.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

i never heard that she was supposed to be Georgina!


----------



## Uffie (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah she was but she said she had better things to do


----------



## Leraine (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol, her "movie career". She had to "focus" on that more.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

haha like what? I haven't seen her around since the O.C.


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Well, i don't have anyone in this thread, but i got people
> 
> we will see about that.



We will. 



Leraine said:


> Lol, Aaron was boring. I don't really mind it if he is gone. Isn't it that every side character disappears after a while? xD
> 
> Btw: Wasn't Mischa Barton supposed to be the actual Georgina? The idea of this makes me cringe.



True, I think Chuck was the only original side character that really became a main character. 

But I hate when they bring back the boring ones, like Blair's old group.  They're all boring too.

I would've preferred her actually.


----------



## sworder (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Chuck wont disappear if Blair did end up sleeping with his uncle.

No Chuck = crappy episode


----------



## Leraine (Jan 9, 2009)

Like seriously! What are those girls? The less pretty, less rich sidekicks to enhance the beauty and richness of the main-girls? 

She got a little stuck-up after O.C. And I liked seeing that chibi buffy-sister grew into a hot beast.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

wait it was her that was on buffy? I though that was someone else. and she looks like she is still 12, but taller


----------



## Leraine (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, she was. And I think that actually used to be someone's sig, don't remember.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

huh. could have sworn it was someone else. She still looks really young.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2009)

She was so annoying on Buffy

Misca Barton...ugh no thanks.

And someone lay me down here right now, Im a whore too!!!


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

sworder said:


> I hope Chuck wont disappear if Blair did end up sleeping with his uncle.
> 
> No Chuck = crappy episode



They would be very stupid to try that move. 



Leraine said:


> Like seriously! What are those girls? The less pretty, less rich sidekicks to enhance the beauty and richness of the main-girls?
> 
> She got a little stuck-up after O.C. And I liked seeing that chibi buffy-sister grew into a hot beast.



I think so. 

I like your avy, btw. 



Moonshine said:


> wait it was her that was on buffy? I though that was someone else. and she looks like she is still 12, but taller



I know, she still looks so young. 



Ennoea said:


> She was so annoying on Buffy:apathy
> 
> Misca Barton...ugh no thanks.
> 
> And someone lay me down here right now, Im a whore too!!!:mad



You already admitted you're a man. 

And yeah, she was my least favorite character on Buffy.  She was just the most annoying addition ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2009)

> You already admitted you're a man.



But was I telling the truth?......the plot thickens


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

ugh i think she is my age or older then me, yet she looks younger then me(or i think so at least)


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> But was I telling the truth?......the plot thickens



You tell me 



Moonshine said:


> ugh i think she is my age or older then me, yet she looks younger then me(or i think so at least)



I know.  Although I thinik she's honestly a terrible actress too, she just failed as Georgina.  

I don't like the 3 lackey girls either, or the one that Jenny tried to help.  None of them really appeal to me.  I hope the new lovechild will replace their boring plot line.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2009)

The Korean girls kinda funny, and cute


----------



## Leraine (Jan 9, 2009)

Everyone had hot Blair in their ava, so I wanted her, as well. xO

Though she has horrible bedroom-eyes in this one. xD


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

Sen said:


> You tell me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah she sucks at acting

they are boring, though i do find the one jenny tried to help funny


Ennoea said:


> The Korean girls kinda funny, and cute



she is indeed


----------



## Aruka (Jan 9, 2009)

Nate is overrated. Chuck is the BEST guy in Gossip Girl!


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

^Very true. 



Ennoea said:


> The Korean girls kinda funny, and cute



I don't know, I hated how her in the last episode, but she was associated with Jenny, so that could be why. 



Leraine said:


> Everyone had hot Blair in their ava, so I wanted her, as well. xO
> 
> Though she has horrible bedroom-eyes in this one. xD



I like it actually.   Indeed, so much Gossip Girl, it's great. 



Moonshine said:


> Yeah she sucks at acting
> 
> they are boring, though i do find the one jenny tried to help funny
> 
> she is indeed



If only she wouldn't return. :<

Yeah, I guess she is the best.  Still, I'd rather they focus on more interesting plot lines.


----------



## sworder (Jan 9, 2009)

Chuck isnt just the best guy, he's the only guy that matters


----------



## Sen (Jan 9, 2009)

I pretty much have to agree there.


----------



## Aruka (Jan 9, 2009)

The only Serena-centric episode(s) I liked on Gossip Girl was when Georgina showed up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2009)

Serena centric eps can be good aslong as they're not about her and Dan, broken record there

But lol at the ep where she claimed she killed someone? What a let down that was, all she was guilty of was that she was about to have a threesome


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 9, 2009)

That and giving the guy his own drugs seriously


----------



## Leraine (Jan 10, 2009)

When does GG air, anyway? Monday, tuesday?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Leraine said:


> When does GG air, anyway? Monday, tuesday?



Mondays I think


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Mondays 8/7 central.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

Tell Sen I say hi


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

I will. She plan on not being on today?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine and Sen in real life?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Whats real life? All the life i know is gossip girl


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Whats real life? All the life i know is gossip girl



I thought you were seeing Sen in real life, my mistake 


I love you both, I wish I could have you in real life


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

lol i am.

 mr. chuck.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Can I have one of you?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sen says that u are hers.


I can't wait for the new episode


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh goodie, well If things don't work out Moon I want you


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

No can do, Moonshine is mine


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

But she's blonde, you don't like blondes do you


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

How do you know she's blonde?

And yes I do


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Uffie said:


> How do you know she's blonde?
> 
> And yes I do



I saw a picture of her.

Can I join you two then


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought Uffie and I had something special


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> I thought Uffie and I had something special



She gets bored rather easily, you should be thankful it lasted for so long


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Oh goodie, well If things don't work out Moon I want you





Uffie said:


> No can do, Moonshine is mine


Sorry SB i am Uffie's


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> But she's blonde, you don't like blondes do you



my natural hair color is brown, its dyed blonde currently. I will be getting it dyed back soon.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

You don't deserve me


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I can always count on you Alana


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

i think its the other way around.


ugh so this isn't total spam  i really hope blair didn't with the guy but i know she did.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> I thought Uffie and I had something special



We do  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She gets bored rather easily, you should be thankful it lasted for so long



That's not true 



Moonshine said:


> my natural hair color is brown, its dyed blonde currently. I will be getting it dyed back soon.



I once dyed my hair blonde and it looked so bad   I'm sure yours looks nice though


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> Well I can always count on you Alana



You're like a drug to me. Like my own personal brand of heroine


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Meh, its alright but i look better with my natural color. Plus right now i got the whole roots as natural hair color then blonde hair. So it looks bad and i was to lazy to get it redyed.Going back to brunette like Blair


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Girls are so vein


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Where is your gossip girl sig mister?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Where is your gossip girl sig mister?



A mod who has a obvious e-crush on me sig banned me


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2009)

thats not a normal e-crush, it's an obsession with you


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Fatal attraction


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> A mod who has a obvious e-crush on me sig banned me



what? why? they are obiviously jealous of chuck and blair


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> what? why? they are obiviously jealous of chuck and blair



Hiroshi hates it when I have another woman in my sig


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

jealous mods who abuse their power. 

Any woman would be jealous of blair though


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> jealous mods who abuse their power.
> 
> Any woman would be jealous of blair though



Not you. You're gorgeous


----------



## Leraine (Jan 10, 2009)

Lol, wut? Hiroshi? That sig wasn't even borderline offensive.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

It was too big


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Lol, wut? Hiroshi? That sig wasn't even borderline offensive.



Have you ever changed your username?



> It was too big



Then i resized It and then she sig banned me


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Not you. You're gorgeous



No i am not I can't hold a candle to Blair- or however that saying goes.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 10, 2009)

Kind of a pussy-reason, if you ask me.

Yeah, I used to be Kiwi for the longest time and changed to Kyunoki (very shortly) and Leraine.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

> Yeah, I used to be Kiwi for the longest time and changed to Kyunoki (very shortly) and Leraine.



All your names are strange


----------



## Leraine (Jan 10, 2009)

Lol, sorry, mister bateman.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Is there a gossip girl fc?


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

why would we want a GG FC when posting in here increases our post count?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Exactly. Why else I'm posting so much  



> Lol, sorry, mister bateman.



It's ok, we've haven't talk much but I love you


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah but if a mod wonders upon all this spam....I try to talk about gg at least in most posts.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yeah but if a mod wonders upon all this spam....I try to talk about gg at least in most posts.



Shh, just ignore It all. People might pick on it and report it. Do you want our beloved thread to be closed honey?


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

Let'a just hope that Hiroshi doesn't follow Bate here then


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2009)

Imagine if Hiroshi requested to have mod powers in this section


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Shh, just ignore It all. People might pick on it and report it. Do you want our beloved thread to be closed honey?


No I don't


Uffie said:


> Let'a just hope that Hiroshi doesn't follow Bate here then





sworder said:


> Imagine if Hiroshi requested to have mod powers in this section



We would all get banned i bet


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiroshi is lovely


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

Blair looks hot in my avy, Chuck looks hot in Bate's avy.

I want champage


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Blair looks happy in my avy

I don't, its too early for drinking


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

I love your avy. She has a great smile even If she's a cheating whore.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 10, 2009)

I could use some. xO


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I love your avy. She has a great smile even If she's a cheating whore.



And chuck didn't cheat? Hell he left with just leaving her a note, didn't even tell her he loved her after she said it.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Blair looks happy in my avy
> 
> I don't, its too early for drinking



It's later where I am 

She's happy about Nate though


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2009)

thats not cheating


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Chuck would never cheat. 

 Uffie make me a Hiroshi and Bateman avy please that would be fucking funny


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Uffie said:


> It's later where I am
> 
> She's happy about Nate though


How late though?

oh shit she is?


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck would never cheat.
> 
> Uffie make me a Hiroshi and Bateman avy please that would be fucking funny



He slept with women while doing drugs when he was away


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmm, do you want it to just say Hiroshi X Bateman or do you want pictures or what..?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

You have no proof Chuck had sex with anyone 



> Hmm, do you want it to just say Hiroshi X Bateman or do you want pictures or what..?



just add text to my current avy can you do that?

"Hiroshi you want me"


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

He is Chuck Bass. It is implied.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

The burden of proof is on you


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

A. Its what he does. All Season one he would do drugs/get drunk then sleep with women

B. From the scene in Thailand, its obvious what kind of place he was at.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

He was high on drugs, he never even seem interested in getting is cock wet. Chuck did nothing


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

People on drugs don't think clearly. He cheated. I stand firm on that.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> People on drugs don't think clearly. He cheated. I stand firm on that.



Well I reject your opinion on this matter


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

If he was on drugs then he probably wasn't.. if you know what I mean


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

Chuck slept with that hooker, his uncle even confirmed it.


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2009)

Cmon what's worse? You being high and sleeping with some slut worth nothing, or saying you love someone and then going to sleep with their uncle?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

The hooker slept with Chuck, big difference


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Well I reject your opinion on this matter


Don't reject me


Uffie said:


> If he was on drugs then he probably wasn't.. if you know what I mean


It might depended on how doped up he was at times


Sen said:


> Chuck slept with that hooker, his uncle even confirmed it.



there ya go


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> Cmon what's worse? You being high and sleeping with some slut worth nothing, or saying you love someone and then going to sleep with their uncle?



We don't know Blair slept with his uncle. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The hooker slept with Chuck, big difference



Because it is her job. 



Moonshine said:


> there ya go



Indeed. 

Hey


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

He was on drugs and the Thai hooker raped him, basically what happened.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sen said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Hey


yes indeed sadly

Hello


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He was on drugs and the Thai hooker raped him, basically what happened.



After he paid her


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Afterwards she paid him for such a good time. It's amazing that he was on drugs and still able to give the hooker the best pleasure she ever had.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

If she paid him back the same amount, then everything cancels out.


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He was on drugs and the Thai hooker raped him, basically what happened.



I doubt Chuck would even claim that. 



Moonshine said:


> yes indeed sadly
> 
> Hello



We'll see how things develop on Monday. 

I'm looking up directions right now.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll love you forever


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sen said:


> I doubt Chuck would even claim that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, he might.


yeah we will see.

Cool. I have to ask my mom, but i don't think she is happy with me right now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Are you guys gonna meet up? I feel so left out


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2009)

I need to move to USA, no one lives here


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Meh, he might.
> 
> yeah we will see.
> 
> Cool. I have to ask my mom, but i don't think she is happy with me right now



I can't wait until Monday now. 

Why not? 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Are you guys gonna meet up? I feel so left out



Yeah, we're also meeting up with Shoko. 



sworder said:


> I need to move to USA, no one lives here



I'm sorry.


----------



## Aruka (Jan 10, 2009)

>_< I'm yet to see the 3rd season... or is it the 2nd? Ugh, still I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

It's currently the 2nd Season. 

See it soon~


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2009)

what state do you people live in?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sen said:


> I can't wait until Monday now.
> 
> Why not?
> 
> ...


I can't wait either though i am working when its on

lol the dogs were being loud this morning, she was cleaning and talking to me about the dogs, i had my headphones on and ignored her. She then started to mutter to herself


Aruka said:


> >_< I'm yet to see the 3rd season... or is it the 2nd? Ugh, still I'm looking forward to it.



Its second season now.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'll love you forever







sworder said:


> I need to move to USA, no one lives here



England you mean


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

^ thats hot. I am jealous.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

I probably wouldn't hang out with you guys, don't really like being seen with ugly people unless it's with a big group so I can walk ahead of you without people knowing we're together.


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2009)

Uffie said:


> England you mean



Some day, till then you should get msn 



> I probably wouldn't hang out with you guys, don't really like being seen with ugly people unless it's with a big group so I can walk ahead of you without people knowing we're together.



All my male friends are good looking


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

Uffie said:


> England you mean



You are the greatest pek


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> what state do you people live in?



Minnesota 



Moonshine said:


> I can't wait either:ruri though i am working when its on:(
> 
> lol the dogs were being loud this morning, she was cleaning and talking to me about the dogs, i had my headphones on and ignored her. She then started to mutter to herself



At least you have Tivo though~ 

Haha, I see.   Well at least you can get out of the house.  It's always nice to just get away for a bit.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I probably wouldn't hang out with you guys, don't really like being seen with ugly people unless it's with a big group so I can walk ahead of you without people knowing we're together.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> Some day, till then you should get msn



I will soon 

And shut up Bate.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I probably wouldn't hang out with you guys, don't really like being seen with ugly people unless it's with a big group so I can walk ahead of you without people knowing we're together.


 and a few pages back u said i was cute. stop changing ur mind


Sen said:


> Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The basement is all staticey so i will get shocked a hundred times in a row if i want to tivo it

lol true


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I will soon :(
> 
> And shut up Bate.



I love that gif. 

Not at the expense of giving up Skype though.   I want you to get a mic so I can hear your accent. 



Moonshine said:


> and a few pages back u said i was cute. stop changing ur mind
> 
> The basement is all staticey so i will get shocked a hundred times in a row if i want to tivo it
> 
> lol true



That sounds horrible.   I guess you'll have to wait, that's what I had to do last week. ;<

Indeed.   Plus I really do want to see this movie.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sen said:


> I love that gif.
> 
> Not at the expense of giving up Skype though.   I want you to get a mic so I can hear your accent.
> 
> ...



ah skype. I dl that a few days ago


It is horrible. it hurts like hell. I don't liek waiting though, i wanna see what happens between blair and chuck

me too


----------



## Aruka (Jan 10, 2009)

Ah, now that answers my confusion. They cut season 1 in half here.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

That sucks i would hate that if it ever happened.


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ah skype. I dl that a few days ago
> 
> It is horrible. it hurts like hell. I don't liek waiting though, i wanna see what happens between blair and chuck
> 
> me too



Excellent.   My name on it is szkageyoshi. :3  I still need to get a new mic though. :<

I know, I hate waiting too.  I also just use iTunes to download mine, so I have to pay for them.   But I do like having them on iTunes for when my internet is down.

I hope it's all it's claimed to be. 



Aruka said:


> Ah, now that answers my confusion. They cut season 1 in half here.



Where are you from? :3


----------



## Leraine (Jan 10, 2009)

GG doesn't even air yet in Germany, though that might be for the better, since I really don't want to hear the horrible dubbing. T___T


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sen said:


> Excellent.   My name on it is szkageyoshi. :3  I still need to get a new mic though. :<
> 
> I know, I hate waiting too.  I also just use iTunes to download mine, so I have to pay for them.   But I do like having them on iTunes for when my internet is down.
> 
> ...



Did u ever get a name change here?

You live in france, eh? 

i suppose i could do that

me too i just got the directions from my mom, i plan on leaving around 1:50.


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

Leraine said:


> GG doesn't even air yet in Germany, though that might be for the better, since I really don't want to hear the horrible dubbing. T___T



True, I actually prefer subtitles to dubbing in almost all types of movies/tv shows though.  At least there is the internet though, I'd have to have to wait months for it to be available. ;<



Moonshine said:


> Did u ever get a name change here?
> 
> You live in france, eh?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I used to be Senbonzakura Kageyoshi 

You caught me. 

You should, the quality is usually a lot better. <3

Yay   I'm going to try and sign off at 1:20, I need to get dressed and then give my car about 10 minutes to warm up. :<  Plus I drive really slow when I haven't driven in awhile.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

ah! I thought so...I think i may have talked to you before i left nf

Does it come right away? or day after?

u still aren't dressed yet?


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ah! I thought so...I think i may have talked to you before i left nf
> 
> Does it come right away? or day after?
> 
> u still aren't dressed yet?



Maybe   We're in a lot of similar FCs. 

Sadly the day after.   It's not too long of a wait though.

Well I took a shower and I'm all ready in that sense, but I still need to change.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

We are in a lot of the same Fc's, its kinda weird

ugh, i prolly won't watch it till tuesday night then after work. I want to see more blair and chuck action!

I see.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2009)

Random story time:

I once met up with someone from NF, lets just say it ended up as the most scariest shit ever

So be aware, be very aware, and don't give your real number........


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn, too late for that


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Random story time:
> 
> I once met up with someone from NF, lets just say it ended up as the most scariest shit ever
> 
> So be aware, be very aware, and don't give your real number........



Well, i already met one before, so this is/was no problem


----------



## Uffie (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you guys have a good time?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

We did. We talked all ya behind your backs. Seriously though the movie was good, didn't make much sense though. 

We talked about blair and chuckpek. But for like two seconds.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2009)

Just make sure to get to know them probably beforehand, I guess maybe I was too much of a noob back then but then I found out people lie on teh interwebs

Which movie did you watch?

Who did you meet up with anyway?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah we got to know each other beforehand. 

Curious case of benjamin button. It was good, though it didn't make sense.


----------



## Mia (Jan 11, 2009)

i gave my real phone number to one guy from NF so he could text me  but he didnt 



the episode was awesome btw


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> We are in a lot of the same Fc's, its kinda weird
> 
> ugh, i prolly won't watch it till tuesday night then after work. I want to see more blair and chuck action!
> 
> I see.



We both have great taste. 

I'll make sure to spoiler tag things~ 



Ennoea said:


> Random story time:
> 
> I once met up with someone from NF, lets just say it ended up as the most scariest shit ever
> 
> So be aware, be very aware, and don't give your real number........



Details please 

Who did you meet?



Moonshine said:


> We did. We talked all ya behind your backs. Seriously though the movie was good, didn't make much sense though.
> 
> We talked about blair and chuckpek. But for like two seconds.



I know, it's a pity Shoko doesn't watch it, then we could have discussed it even moar. 



Mia said:


> i gave my real phone number to one guy from NF so he could text me ;33 but he didnt :(
> 
> the episode was awesome btw :noworry



Which person? 

It was. pek


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2009)

I heard Blair and Nate were going to become an item.  At least it's floating around the rumor mill.  Hard to imagine since Blair and Chuck have a ton of chemistry and are immensely popular...but that seems to be what ET is reporting.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2009)

Well that is what happened in the books, they were one of the main couples.  But I don't know if they will, because last time that happened it ended fast and they switched her romance back to Chuck.  

I hope not, I want Blair with Chuck.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 11, 2009)

The only thing Nate has chemistry with is his hair.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2009)

^

That's almost true in a way, he never really manages to have the passion that Chuck has when he is with someone.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 11, 2009)

Hell no to Nate x Blair- they suck as a couple


----------



## Mia (Jan 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> We both have great taste.
> 
> I'll make sure to spoiler tag things~
> 
> ...



Adee. he was leaving NF and all. no internet for him for quite a while so i left him my number 


we had a voice convo on MSN once. he has a cute accent <3


----------



## Uffie (Jan 11, 2009)

I just feel apathy towards Nate, maybe he should go on a permanent holiday and we can replace him with someone more interesting.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2009)

Mia said:


> Adee. he was leaving NF and all. no internet for him for quite a while so i left him my number
> 
> we had a voice convo on MSN once. he has a cute accent <3



Cool 

Where is he from?  Also, where are you from? 



Uffie said:


> I just feel apathy towards Nate, maybe he should go on a permanent holiday and we can replace him with someone more interesting.



It's sad, the actor that plays him is cute, but he needs to step up his acting or maybe they should replace him with the new guy coming.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 11, 2009)

I just realised that Nate wasn't even in this weeks episode


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, Vanessa and him were just kind of cut out. 

I'd rather of had them than Jenny though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll be honest, I expect Blair to end up with Nate by the end of the series, I just don't see Chuck and Blair getting together anytime soon.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think so, the show seems pretty responsible to what the audience wants, and most people want Chuck and Blair.  I'm pretty sure that wouldn't have happened at all if it wasn't for most people wanting it to happen.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it would be pretty ridiculous for Blair to be with Nate after all this.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 11, 2009)

Unless one of them dies and it never happens


----------



## Uffie (Jan 11, 2009)

If Chuck dies...


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 11, 2009)

Though i really only see that happening if the actor wants to leave the show...not just the writers doing it.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 11, 2009)

I love it when people die in TV shows.. just not when I really like them


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah me too


----------



## Uffie (Jan 11, 2009)

I was watching the first season over Christmas and I realised they just randomly replaced Kati with Penelope one day 

Also Chuck talks about visiting his mum


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 11, 2009)

haha i love it when they replace people, but i am also like wtf?


----------



## Uffie (Jan 11, 2009)

Apparently Kati left because Leighton was such a bitch though...


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't want to think of her as a bitch only her character


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2009)

> Also Chuck talks about visiting his mum



Step mom probably.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn you two go fast. 



Uffie said:


> I think it would be pretty ridiculous for Blair to be with Nate after all this.



Same here. 



Moonshine said:


> Unless one of them dies and it never happens



He'd better not. 

By the way, Lily FC <-  Look in the PB account to see why Shoko and I worship her. 



Uffie said:


> If Chuck dies...


----------



## Uffie (Jan 11, 2009)

Chuck is an invincible immortal


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2009)

He is too popular to be killed off.


----------



## sworder (Jan 11, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 11, 2009)

It's sad Chuck's mum died, I never mind Bart he was kinda cool in some ways. Could have done better than that whore Lily though


----------



## Mia (Jan 11, 2009)

somehow you remind me of Alfie Bateman


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 11, 2009)

do people take it off in this series? should they?


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2009)

sworder said:


> gorgeous



I like the first ones. 

The second ones are pretty, but she looks really different there.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2009)

> do people take it off in this series? should they?



Here and there but don't watch it if you only want to see that kind of stuff since it rarely happens, its all about the plot

And most of the people on the show can't act so yeah they should just strip at every opportunity, ehm Nate ehm


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2009)

^

That would make use of Nate's appeal.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 12, 2009)

I just realised.

When Jenny and Agnus, the model went to that party, even though Jenny was supposed to make a dress for Eleanor, the photographer was using a very old analogue camera, but yet he managed to develop, scan and upload those pics in a possibly hungover state. 
Damn, that's one heck of a guy.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't really understand that stuff, but he does sound amazing. 

They probably just didn't care about details like that though. 

New episode tonight


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2009)

holy shit, its already monday?

Damn time flew


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

I know~ 

I'm so excited.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 12, 2009)

When do you guys think will it be available for pirates?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2009)

Place Your bets now everyone

People who believe Blair slept with Jack:


People who believe she didn't:
1. ~Avant~


----------



## Leraine (Jan 12, 2009)

Betting on no sex. 

Sex would be so easy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Place Your bets now everyone
> 
> People who believe Blair slept with Jack:
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

Leraine said:


> When do you guys think will it be available for pirates?



Probably about 6 hours afterward going by some websites. 



~Avant~ said:


> Place Your bets now everyone
> 
> People who believe Blair slept with Jack:



People who believe she didn't:
1. ~Avant~
2. Leraine
3. Sen

I hope she didn't.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2009)

Which ever side is right needs to get +repped


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)

I honestly have no idea  

I'll go with she did


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

That's three against and one for if Blair slept with Chuck's uncle.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)

Bate thinks she did too, we need more supporters.  

I hope she did


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2009)

two against three then.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

Why do you hope she did?


----------



## sworder (Jan 12, 2009)

She did, in the preview when she walks in dont they say  "we'll have a good time" or something?

Sex is the only good time they could have


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2009)

nah jack said "We're gonna have such a good time tonight"

But I'm thinking she repented before it went too far.

So For:
1. Uffie
2. Bateman
3. Sworder

Against:
1. ~Avant~
2. Leraine
3. Sen


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)

As much as I love Chuck and Blair she shouldn't let him go around sleeping with god knows who and all that without doing something to get even 

Hmm, 3 on each side now


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

I guess we'll see.  I can see her trying to get revenge, but with Chuck's uncle?  I hope not.   I'd prefer Nate even. 

I can't wait to find out~


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

No way that Girl is such a prude, I'm in the "She's too up herself to randomly sleep around" group


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

Well Chuck's uncle is high class though, so I'm not sure.  But I just think they're trying to make us think she slept with him, when in reality she didn't.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jan 12, 2009)

Just finished watching episode #1 of Season one. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Just finished watching episode #1 of Season one. This is going to be interesting.



Just as planned.  

Who is your favorite character so far? :3


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jan 12, 2009)

Chuck and Blair


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

I remember watching the first ep, I really liked Serena and Dan and Chuck 

Blair gets awesome by the third ep tho. Was it just me who thought the whole Nate sleeping with Serena got resolved too quickly?


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Chuck and Blair



I think we've just hypnotized you. 



Ennoea said:


> I remember watching the first ep, I really liked Serena and Dan and Chuck
> 
> Blair gets awesome by the third ep tho. Was it just me who thought the whole Nate sleeping with Serena got resolved too quickly?



Serena was my favorite at first, and I didn't really like Chuck at first because he tried to force himself on Serena. :<

Blair gets better after they become friends again. <33

Haha, yeah, that did go pretty quickly.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)

Who do you think is hotter, Blair or Serena?


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jan 12, 2009)

Blair is the hot one, I can't stop looking at her. Serena meh. The little sister meh too.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

Indeed, what does everyone think? 

Personally I think they're both really pretty, but I love Serena's hair.  I think Blair is probably my favorite though based on looks and personality.

Jenny (the sister) is horrible in every way.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

Serena has the body, Blair's got the looks, and Vanessa has the perfect smile and eyes

Tho Im not the best to judge

Serena does have great hair, Jenny looks too miserable all the time.

Blake Lively on Golden Globes:

Link removed

Looks like a Greek Goddess

And Serena's got some great Golden Globes right there


----------



## sworder (Jan 12, 2009)

Blair's personality sucks, she just gets by cuz she's hot.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

I like Blair's personality.   Except the way she treats people she considers lower than herself, I don't like that. :<



Yeah, she is very lovely. <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

Vid of Blake presenting a Golden Globe, lol noob:

Link removed


----------



## Leraine (Jan 12, 2009)

I think Vanessa is the hottest among them all. Serena keeps on having really small eyes in some pictures (especially when she laughs) and Blair, even though real sexy, is so conservative in parts, it completely turns me off. I love her body, though and aren't Blake Lively's tits fake? :<


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah they are


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

I knew those were fake from the first episode


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)

It's pretty obvious, they don't move.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

They don't seem fake to me, but I've never really looked at them either.  I still think she's pretty though. <3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

I doubt she even needed them bigger


----------



## Leraine (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol, I'll piss myself, if their IRL relationship affected the story of GG.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

> Lol, I'll piss myself, if their IRL relationship affected the story of GG.



If it affected the program then the writers should just tell them two to grow up, Im sure they've probably been warned about this anyway, the writers won't let them whine if things go awry.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

Although you can say that, it's ruined other shows before.  That's why it's probably not the best thing that they're dating.  Although if they broke up on the show and didn't have scenes together or something, it wouldn't really bother me all that much anyways.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

Lets hope Ed and Leighton don't get together?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

Ed is from Stevenage, the guy is a whore.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)

He's with Vanessa in real life apparently


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

Uffie said:


> He's with Vanessa in real life apparently



*OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!*


YAYAYAYAYAYAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

Chuck's actor and Vanessa's actor?


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)

She was in Stevenage with him over Christmas


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

Sen said:


> Chuck's actor and Vanessa's actor?



Got a problem 



Uffie said:


> She was in Stevenage with him over Christmas



OMG I WAS BREATHING THE SAME AIR AS VANESSA  

I thought she was latino but she's 





> Hungarian and African-American descent.


----------



## sworder (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh shit so Ed stopped dating all the ugly girls and got a decent one


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

Kind of surprising, but hopefully they're happy together. <3

I still prefer Chuck with Blair though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

VANESSA'S CHIN!!!!


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)

Chuck's teeth


----------



## sworder (Jan 12, 2009)

I dont think she's all that


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

sworder said:


> I dont think she's all that



Fuck Off                .


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)

It's clear who the best is


----------



## sworder (Jan 12, 2009)

Cmon dude Ive dated prettier girls than her


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

> It's clear who the best is



Not the one in the middle that's for sure



sworder said:


> Cmon dude Ive dated prettier girls than her



Psssssshhhh


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

Those tits are real


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

I think Vanessa is pretty there too 

But Blair takes great pictures <3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

Blair fanboys


----------



## Uffie (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Mia (Jan 12, 2009)

^XDDD she still looks gorgeous


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

I still like that picture of her. :3


----------



## Mia (Jan 12, 2009)

Blair makes me wish i was brunette


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

What color hair do you have now? 

But yeah, Blair does make that hair color look great.


----------



## Mia (Jan 12, 2009)

blonde  even more blonde than Serena's hair


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol whats with the GG girls showing their tits in every pic?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2009)

lol chuck fucked up big time


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 12, 2009)

Hot picture


----------



## Leraine (Jan 13, 2009)

So, did it air yet? I'm trying to anticipate the moment it hits the free market. :S


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, it was on last night. 

Link to New Episode 

I'll wait for a little bit before I discuss it since there are so many people from Europe here.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

mad CHUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Lily and Rufus was lame. I hate Jack, he's an asshole. And I pity Blair, she's just so gullible now. And Chuck better come back with a vengeance, no one plays him


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Chuck always have the last laugh but dammit he was such a sucker this epsiode. 

IT WAS PNJ!!!


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

When they walked in on the office was pretty embarrassing, wtf was he thinking


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I swear I saw cocaine on the table as well


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

The previews in youtube are barely visible but there was no Chuck in them


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

^I know, it looks like it just involves that new young teacher.  

You guys should spoiler tag for people that still need to watch the episode. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was actually thinking about changing to a Chuck set, but now....

I still have faith in him though.  He's going to come back better than ever. 

Chuck's uncle fails so hard though, I hate him.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

What's going on in here?  

Surely whatever Chuck did can't be that bad 

I'm going to have to watch it now.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw the preview looks boring


> What's going on in here?
> 
> Surely whatever Chuck did can't be that bad
> 
> I'm going to have to watch it now.


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Surely whatever Chuck did can't be that bad



You'll be disappointed, I felt bad for him


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Just watch it Uffie, I posted a link already. 

By the way, in the summary for the next episode Chuck is included.   So he will be in next week's episode.  Hopefully he'll be better. ;<


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Poor Uffie


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Chuck will be better, he prolly realized his dad did trust him and stopped being emo about everything.

Chuck Bass is back


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I just want him to stop the drugs  


He's not even 18 yet


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

^But if he wants the board to take him seriously, he probably should. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He'll be back by the next episode and he'll win back Blair's support too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And then him and Blair will get back the company?


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack will tell Chuck he slept with Blair or something and mess up their relationship again


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Jack will tell Chuck he slept with Blair or something and mess up their relationship again



                                         oh yeah


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't know that will happen yet !!  I still think Blair might have said no to Jack, she isn't a total whore.  And Jack fails.  

The summary says Chuck will find an unlikely ally to help get the company back, so I'm guessing either Dan or Vanessa or someone like that.

But I hope he can make up for being so pathetic this episode.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

I keep reading the spoilers


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

I glad this happened to Chuck. I think now he'll realize that he needs to stop acting like an irresponsible child, and hold on to the things he cares for.

I'm sure he'll be back with some amazingly convoluted plot to win back the Company and prove himself to Blair


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

^I'm still sad that he fell for it. ;(  But I can't wait to see how he will figure out how to get the company back, and eventually Blair. 



Uffie said:


> I keep reading the spoilers



Go watch the episode. 

I know how you feel though, I always click the STs. :<



sworder said:


> Yeah I hate Jack. Not as much as others cuz I have to admit he's pretty smart. But you cant play Chuck like that
> 
> I havent been annoyed by Dan so much, but if they get together it would prolly keep Blair away from Chuck



I know.  He may be smart, but he also only cares about getting power.  

Not necessarily, Blair is willing to go to Dan for help when she needs it.  Although it seems that in then new episode she'll be dealing with the new teacher and trying to get into Yale, so I think that she won't have much interaction with Chuck for a bit anyways.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Rufus and Lily


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm getting sick of Rufus and Lily.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I just wanna see their kid


----------



## Leraine (Jan 13, 2009)

I was all "bawww T__T" and then I was all "fucking deceitful skunk bitches ".

Their son might very well become part of the 3rd season.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

^

Yeah, Lily and Rufus rather boring after awhile. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how we'll meet their unknown son.


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Am I the only one that laughed at the way that ended? They deserved it for being so lame


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Blair


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

^I know. :<

It was a pretty bad ending to that episode.  

Esp. since two of "their kids" are dating.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Am I the only one who likes Rufus and Lily


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I think the rest of us just stopped caring like with Dan and Serena because they're becoming an annoying couple.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

After this episode I actually like all the main characters.  Even Nate and Jenny


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty much what Sen said


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I liked it when  Eric called her annoying "OWNED"


 Lily and Rufus are epic I wvu them to bits


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Dan and Serena > Rufus and Lily


----------



## Leraine (Jan 13, 2009)

I like Rufus and Lily. I actually despised them a lot more in season 1. Mhh, but then again it might be due to me liking Lily so much and just wanting her to be finally happy and settled. 20 years of squeeshed heart-syndrome are just too long.


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah and i hate that stupid girl who stole Dan's cellphone. I think I dislike her the most, she's pretty annoying and on top of that ugly as hell.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

^Yeah, I don't really like Penelope.  Mainly because of that weird thing with Jenny and then her reverting back to the other girls just for popularity.  



Uffie said:


> After this episode I actually like all the main characters.  Even Nate and Jenny :pimp



Why Jenny? 



~Avant~ said:


> Pretty much what Sen said



Indeed <3



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I liked it when  Eric called her annoying "OWNED"
> 
> Lily and Rufus are epic I wvu them to bits



That was one of my favorite moments, even her only friends find her annoying.  She should just go to boarding school and never return.





sworder said:


> Dan and Serena > Rufus and Lily



I probably agree there, although it varies by the episode.  I like both of them more in the beginning, I hate how they keep becoming a couple though and then suddenly they aren't a couple.



Leraine said:


> I like Rufus and Lily. I actually despised them a lot more in season 1. Mhh, but then again it might be due to me liking Lily so much and just wanting her to be finally happy and settled. 20 years of squeeshed heart-syndrome are just too long.



True, it was nice when she just married Bart, but it was sad that she didn't truly love him too. :<


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> Oh yeah and i hate that stupid girl who stole Dan's cellphone. I think I dislike her the most, she's pretty annoying and on top of that ugly as hell.



madmad YES HER!! OMG!! THAT BITCH


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you mean Penelope or Nelly Yuki?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

THE UGLY ONE WITH THE GLASSES!


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> madmad YES HER!! OMG!! THAT BITCH



Thats exactly how I felt when she was sneaking up on Dan and Vanessa. Stupid bitch doesnt realize no one likes her


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

She's not ugly, she just has dumb glasses


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> Thats exactly how I felt when she was sneaking up on Dan and Vanessa. Stupid bitch doesnt realize no one likes her



I hate her more than Jenny


----------



## Leraine (Jan 13, 2009)

Yuki is okay. I only despise her for lacking any kind of backbone. She'd prolly be okay without company :<


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

She was ok in part one but now she's a snake


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Wtf is up with you guys, she's fukkin terrible 

If she was getting beat up by a bunch of people I'd jump in and kick her too


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

^You'd jump into a group of people beating on a helpless girl? 

I don't hate anyone more than Jenny.  

Wait, who is Penelope?   There are too many random non-important girls.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Penelope is the leader of the bitchy girls.  Nelly Yuki is the Asian one with glasses


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> ^You'd jump into a group of people beating on a helpless girl?



 Not really but I wouldnt help her


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd help her into my bed room


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'd help her into my bed room



Eww         no


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Penelope is the leader of the bitchy girls.  Nelly Yuki is the Asian one with glasses



I meant Nelly Yuki then.   I don't really like any of Blair's lackeys, even though she pretty much ignores them now lol. 



sworder said:


> Not really but I wouldnt help her



I see. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'd help her into my bed room



Nelly?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> Eww         no



I'm a humanitarian


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

I think she's rather pretty. 

So what does everyone think that one family with L&R's son is up to? 

They seem somewhat evil to me. >3


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Well their other son did get killed by a fishing net


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

She's ok looking, I wouldn't say she was pretty. I could look at her and not feel repulse.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Apparently Nelly finally earns her place and gets a makeover 





100 pages


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Ewwww        .


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Ewwww        .



Told ya


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Chuck you bastard

I knew that father was lying to Rufus and Lilyy


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Kati was hotter


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah she was


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Who is Kati? 



Uffie said:


> Well their other son did get killed by a fishing net :hurr



Haha, I didn't realize until you said that the newspaper article was about their other son.  

Indeed though, I guess we'll see what they're hiding. 



Uffie said:


> Apparently Nelly finally earns her place and gets a makeover :pimp
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



She'll probably get replaced by another lackey. 

Gossip Girl should get it's own subsection too one day. 

*Moonshine*- Same here, I figured the moment he said the son died he had to be lying because we obviously will need to meet this new character soon.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah and once they do, Dan and Serena's relationship will get messed up big time


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

Penelope is looking good in that pic.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yeah and once they do, Dan and Serena's relationship will get messed up big time



Their relationship is already so messed up. 

But I think they'll do what you said before and end it on a cliffhanger where we just meet the new boy. 



~Avant~ said:


> Penelope is looking good in that pic.



She isn't bad, although I still don't think any of them compare to Blair.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> Their relationship is already so messed up.
> 
> But I think they'll do what you said before and end it on a cliffhanger where we just meet the new boy.
> 
> ...



Well it is but it will get even worse

Yeah, they will probably find out the people lied(I mean wouldn't the age be in the article? unless they had two sons same age) and all hell would break lose.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Well it is but it will get even worse
> 
> Yeah, they will probably find out the people lied(I mean wouldn't the age be in the article? unless they had two sons same age) and all hell would break lose.



True. 

I'm assuming that article will be how they find out, or the son will seek them out and surprise everyone.  But I do anticipate it being super crazy once he is revealed.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Indeed

Though I really don't see the adoptive parents telling him about his real ones, so i wonder how he will find out?


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't see them telling him either, but perhaps if he doesn't like them and he hears a message from that one guy (who contacted the adoptive parents for Lily and Rufus) and he'll search them out or something.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah that could happen

ugh I can't believe chuck though


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

I know, Chuck definitely was not that awesome this episode. 

Why couldn't have he just had dinner with Blair?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

He was afraid of being like his dad

it makes me mad


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> He was afraid of being like his dad
> 
> it makes me mad



I know. :<  I hated the way he said he didn't like how Blair was playing "wife" though. 

He made so many mistakes.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

He just has a phobia of being like his dad and falling for someone he might lose.  Whenever someone says something like that about him and Blair he always fucks it up


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

I know, it's horrible.   He needs to stop having that weakness though because it allows people to easily manipulate him. :<


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Chuck Bass doesnt need anyone's pity, he'll get his shit straight


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

He just needs to believe in himself


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

He should believe in himself, everyone else did.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I've always believed in him, Chuck can't you see what you're doing to your fans


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

He'll return better than ever.  The next episode is about him coming up with a plan to get his company back. 

*Uffie*- Interesting avy.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Sen, hold me.


Hideous avy


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Uploading it gave my computer a meltdown ;< 

Can I at least make the white corners transparent?


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sen, hold me.
> 
> 
> Hideous avy


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

I adblocked it, I swear.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

It makes me laugh everytime I look at it Sen


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Me too. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sen, hold me.
> 
> Hideous avy



Bateman 





Uffie said:


> Uploading it gave my computer a meltdown ;<
> 
> Can I at least make the white corners transparent?





I thought they were, but seeing it on here I guess not.  

Go ahead 



sworder said:


> I adblocked it, I swear.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

So to discuss Gossip Girl...Do you guys think we'll see Cyprus or Aaron Rose again? 



Uffie said:


>


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Uffie should be sig and avy banned


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish I could be


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

^ Memory of better days


----------



## Leraine (Jan 13, 2009)

Aww, kawaiiii~!

They look like confused tourists.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Sen said:


>



I'm so having this soon, Uffie's old avy


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

^It's adorable.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you save all my avatars Sen?   I don't even have those anymore 



> I'm so having this soon, Uffie's old avy


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish someone could add that to that avy "Bateman x Hiroshi"

Hiroshi being Chuck and me being Blair, I wish someone was nice enough to do that


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Hint hint hint.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

You're amazing enough for the job


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe you should ask .:WokeN:.  As you can see, he is very talented


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

since when is Hiroshi good enough to be Chuck Bass Alan Anderson


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Do you save all my avatars Sen?   I don't even have those anymore



I saved your Gossip Girl avatars.  

I don't save the random girls/Britney ones.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Maybe you should ask .:WokeN:.  As you can see, he is very talented




But you're better, besides you're the one I want to do it 


sworder said:


> since when is Hiroshi good enough to be Chuck Bass Alan Anderson



Shhh


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Isn't Hiroshi a girl?   She seems like a good mod to me. <33


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

she banned me for a week


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know Hiroshi's gender.  Uffie will do the right thing in the end, she's lovely


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> she banned me for a week



What did you do wrong? 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I don't know Hiroshi's gender.  Uffie will do the right thing in the end, she's lovely



She's probably making it right now.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> What did you do wrong?



Pacchi

good times


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

*Uffie*- Pretty picture~ 

*sworder*- Damn, a lot of people were banned.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Uffie better be cool


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Say something nice about my avatar and I'll do it


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

I want one that says sworder x Uffie


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

She'll probably do it, she is too sweet to refuse.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Say something nice about my avatar and I'll do it



Your avy is beautiful like you


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Now say you love me


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing, it's beautiful really. I always wanted to use it but since Uffie was I couldn't but now pek It looks adorable


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

now go post somewhere Hiroshi can see you


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't care about that. I just the avy itself, Uffie if she made this did a fucking amazing job


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

I love your avy Alan pek


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

You could at least post where Hiroshi can see it after all that


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

No, I'm gonna watch CSI. I'm in love with this avy pek


Blair has good taste in clothes


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah get on outta here and dont gimme orders again through reps


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys are all characters lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

I've just recently started GG and love it.


----------



## Mia (Jan 13, 2009)

^ who are you favourites?

just watched it 

oh Chuck  Rufus and Lily were kinda cute. Eric rocks. Nate is back. nothing plot related here but its nice to see his pretty face


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Chuck made me sad today


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Marlu <3


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey there Uffie, I knew you'd be posting in here. <3



Mia said:


> ^ who are you favourites?
> 
> just watched it
> 
> oh Chuck  Rufus and Lily were kinda cute. Eric rocks. Nate is back. nothing plot related here but its nice to see his pretty face



I love Chuck and Blair.  And Nate too.  I haven't finished season 1 yet though, I haven't had the time.


----------



## Mia (Jan 13, 2009)

i remember when i liked Nate too


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

Mia said:


> i remember when i liked Nate too



I'm assuming then he ends up becoming an asshole.


----------



## Mia (Jan 13, 2009)

umm not really. dont think you want spoliers so keep liking him while he's likable


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I remember the days when I liked Nate. Being friends with Chuck, I use to envy him so much.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

Mia said:


> umm not really. dont think you want spoliers so keep liking him while he's likable



You're right, no spoilers plz.  But now I feel even more compelled to watch it moar, to find out. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yeah I remember the days when I liked Nate. Being friends with Chuck, I use to envy him so much.



I must watch more to find out what's happened.


----------



## Mia (Jan 13, 2009)

awww Chuck once told Nate the pretty boi was one of three things he loved pek


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

And Nate will clearly be there for Chuck. pek


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the Thread Marluxia. Beware, epic lulz will follow.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Nate is a paedophile


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

Mia said:


> awww Chuck once told Nate the pretty boi was one of three things he loved pek



That sounds so cute. 



Sen said:


> And Nate will clearly be there for Chuck. pek



Must catch up now. 



~Avant~ said:


> Welcome to the Thread Marluxia. Beware, epic lulz will follow.



I can't wait.


----------



## Mia (Jan 13, 2009)

you should vote for Blair in the poll Marlu


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

I never saw Part 1 and the first half of Part 2 so I dont hate Nate


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Hate Nate          .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

Wait Sworder, you never even bothered to watch the first season?????


----------



## Mia (Jan 13, 2009)

i guess no one hates Nate. he's not worthy of any feelings. he is not even annoying. its just his existance makes no difference


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Wait Sworder, you never even bothered to watch the first season?????



He was peer pressured in to it


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd rather put my dislike towards Jenny lol.


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Wait Sworder, you never even bothered to watch the first season?????



Bateman forced me to see like 10 youtube vids and some episodes from Chuck Bass and I started off from there and figured out the rest


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> He was peer pressured in to it





Something like that?


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Nate is a paedophile



He is. 



Marluxia said:


> Must catch up now.



DO IT. 



sworder said:


> I never saw Part 1 and the first half of Part 2 so I dont hate Nate



You need to watch the rest of GG.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

Julie, who're your favorite characters? 



sworder said:


> Bateman forced me to see like 10 youtube vids and some episodes from Chuck Bass and I started off from there and figured out the rest



Youtube? He should've at least given you some good links to watch it from. D:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> Bateman forced me to see like 10 youtube vids and some episodes from Chuck Bass and I started off from there and figured out the rest



For you next lesson, smoking and hardcore drugs. Finding that you're bleeding from the nose because of too much cocaine and the body of a dead hooker on your bed is what I'm really after


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah Ive prolly already seen all the Chuck and Blair scenes on youtube, dont care much about the rest of the characters to see it all 



> For you next lesson, smoking and hardcore drugs. Finding that you're bleeding from the nose because of too much cocaine and the body of a dead hooker on your bed is what I'm really after



Sounds exciting.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about eating the dead hooker but that would be unhealthy. Probably have some form of STD.


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm thinking about eating the dead hooker but that would be unhealthy. Probably have some form of STD.



You look... marvelous. There's nothing to say.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> You look... marvelous. There's nothing to say.



He has a hard time analysing people's feelings


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He has a hard time analysing people's feelings



You're dating Louis and he's in Arizona. You're fucking me and we don't have plans tonight. What could you possibly be doing?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

you two are on some shit lmao


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> You're dating Louis and he's in Arizona. You're fucking me and we don't have plans tonight. What could you possibly be doing?



I'm fucking a complete dick weed


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm fucking a complete dick weed



I guess you could say I just want to have a meaningful relationship with someone special


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> You're dating Louis and he's in Arizona. You're fucking me and we don't have plans tonight. What could you possibly be doing?



You can actually quote from American Psycho?


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> You can actually quote from American Psycho?



I wish 

Standard definition.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> I guess you could say I just want to have a meaningful relationship with someone special



Pumpkin, you're dating an asshole


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Pumpkin, you're dating an asshole



I was hoping we could discuss what you have planned for my room.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> I was hoping we could discuss what you have planned for my room.



And you are?


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> And you are?



I'm Chuck Bass


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> I'm Chuck Bass





Come on my couch


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Come on my couch



What took you so long?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> What took you so long?



I have diabetes and cancer


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I have diabetes and cancer





I really laughed, there goes the mood


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Interesting choice of an avatar and signature.




Un-sig-banned in 2 days


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

> sworder, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.



gayyy


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> gayyy



Sorry we have a private thread for our love


----------



## sworder (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah, the staff conference room


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

Mods are helpful, had three of them to my aid and my fatal attraction stopped by


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

We should probably discuss GG a bit. 

Uffie- Did Chuck have an uncle in the books?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought Jack would be cool the first time we saw him, fucker


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't hate him until this episode because of what he did to Chuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm definitely gonna watch some GG tomorrow.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish it was next week already for the new episode


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Me too. 

I can't wait to see who helps Chuck~ 

Jason- Catch up soon.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

huh what do mean help him?


----------



## あいか (Jan 13, 2009)

fucking hate Jack. That a-hole ruined the whole Blair and Chuck thing >


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes he did!! We should kill him with fire!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

I know, I'm gonna try Julie. I try to watch it, but I get sidetracked with posting. D:


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> huh what do mean help him?



On the website, they have a summary of the next episode and apparently someone unlikely helps Chuck to try and get back his company. 



Hoshiko_K said:


> fucking hate Jack. That a-hole ruined the whole Blair and Chuck thing >



I know. 



Marluxia said:


> I know, I'm gonna try Julie. I try to watch it, but I get sidetracked with posting. D:



You need to just choose a day and don't come on NF until you're done.   That's what I did when I wanted to finish my book.   NF is too distracting. D:


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

Am I the only one whose not on first name basis? 

Well I thought Jack was pretty cool, and I still do. I mean who else could've fucked over Chuck like that, he's a pretty good "villain" character if you ask me. Kicks Georgina's ass by a mile.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> You need to just choose a day and don't come on NF until you're done.   That's what I did when I wanted to finish my book.   NF is too distracting. D:



But I can't help not coming on NF. When I'm online, I usually go on NF. D: I must socialize.  Hopefully I can do it this weekend though. I was usually watching the episodes when we were talking in group Skype convos and I was away from NF. pek


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

^Still, it's better if you focus solely on that, otherwise you're not really watching.   I know what you mean though, that's the reason I don't really watch anime, it takes too much time. :<

*Avant- *What's your real name?   You can call me Julie if you want 

Well I do prefer Jack over Georgina, but I'm still angry about how he played Chuck like that.  I can't wait to see what Chuck does in revenge though. >3


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Chuck's revenge is going to be awesome

I didn't see the previews, thats why i didn't know about helping out part.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> ^Still, it's better if you focus solely on that, otherwise you're not really watching.   I know what you mean though, that's the reason I don't really watch anime, it takes too much time. :<



Well, I have a good memory. And the skype convo is up right next to the video, so I'm not alternating windows.  But yeah, that's why I don't watch anime much either. Manga is much faster and easier to get through.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

^But still, diving your attention isn't good. 

Manga is better though. 

*Moonshine- *It will be. 

Actually it wasn't even in the previews, you have to read the summary.  I was pleasantly surprised, because the previews didn't have Chuck in them.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Who was in the previews? 

And also wtf with vanassa and nate coming back without anyone asking where they were before? Especially chuck?


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

It's all about Blair and this new young teacher who gives her a "B" (and Blair wants to get into Yale), or at least that's what the previews show.  

I know.   I guess they aren't important enough to really be considered missing.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

lol thats all the previews were about? that sucks and is funny

 i guess so


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

True, it will be nice to see evil-ish Blair again. 

That or perhaps it will be explained soon.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep especially when she finds out about serena and dan

I loved her reaction when she found out they were back together.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Then again, I'm not sure if she cares that much about them anymore. 

But it will be nice to see her fight that teacher like when she was owning Jenny. 

I know.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, she might when she finds out about the kid and that it was sent over gg by penelope

It would but she will probably first try to suck up, then blackmail if that doesn't work.

 one of the best lines of the show.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> ^Still, it's better if you focus solely on that, otherwise you're not really watching.   I know what you mean though, that's the reason I don't really watch anime, it takes too much time. :<
> 
> *Avant- *What's your real name?   You can call me Julie if you want
> 
> Well I do prefer Jack over Georgina, but I'm still angry about how he played Chuck like that.  I can't wait to see what Chuck does in revenge though. >3



Hello Julie, I was hoping we could discuss what you have planned for my room.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, that's true.  And it was her fault in a way, but only because she was so busy with Chuck.  

That's true. 

Blair has a lot of those. 



~Avant~ said:


> Hello Julie, I was hoping we could discuss what you have planned for my room.



First you need to tell me your name. 

It's supposed to be a surprise.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

^ reports for double posting in a thread that counts for postcount

Yeah it was her fault somewhat

It will be awesome to see

She doespek


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ^ reports for double posting in a thread that counts for postcount
> 
> Yeah it was her fault somewhat
> 
> ...



Can you get in trouble for that? 

The FCs have ruined me because so many people DP in them. :<

I wonder if Serena/Dan will get angry at Blair for that?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> Can you get in trouble for that?
> 
> The FCs have ruined me because so many people DP in them. :<
> 
> I wonder if Serena/Dan will get angry at Blair for that?



Yes you can, because posts count here. If a were mod to see it... .i'd go back and delete one and edit the other.

FC it really depends on the owner if dp are allowed.

don't think so, she didn't really know what was going out.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yes you can, because posts count here. If a were mod to see it... .i'd go back and delete one and edit the other.
> 
> FC it really depends on the owner if dp are allowed.
> 
> don't think so, she didn't really know what was going out.



Already deleted. 

Yeah, that's true.  Some FC owners are more strict that others, lol.

True, plus Serena rarely seems to get angry at people for long.  I don't want them to fight though, I thought their last fight was rather boring.  Well it started off interesting, but it ended so badly.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Sen said:


> Already deleted.
> 
> Yeah, that's true.  Some FC owners are more strict that others, lol.
> 
> True, plus Serena rarely seems to get angry at people for long.  I don't want them to fight though, I thought their last fight was rather boring.  Well it started off interesting, but it ended so badly.



Good. I don't want u to get in trouble

Yeah really...like who we were talking about

Yeah she really doesn't. It was indeed. True.

anyway gn got to be up early tomorrow.


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks 

Exactly 

Well the writers probably just didn't care to make more plot lines with them fighting and got lazy, lol.

Night~ <3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

Blair is gaining on the poll


----------



## Uffie (Jan 14, 2009)

@lk voted for Chuck but not Blair


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

Guys want to be in while girls want to have sex with him, Chuck Bass that is


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2009)

Only thing Chuck has over me is money


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Blair is gaining on the poll



Thats a good thing especially after what chuck did.


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

It must be all the beautiful Blair sets.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Indeed, we made it happen

Blair>chuck.

get on msn plz


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't go on MSN right now without it freezing my computer for some reason, I'm going to bring it in on Thursday or Friday. :<  I'm on Skype (for chatting not calling) though because that works better, at least at the moment.  (I have a fail laptop. )

Blair and Chuck together though is the best option.  They just are the ultimate force when combined.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Talk to me on skype then. I don't know how to use it, so send me a message first.

Yeah they are, but right now i don't think chuck deserves Blair


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay 

True, I think Chuck should do something to earn back Blair's love.  I liked when he would try and court her.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah he should, but i want her to give him the cold shoulder a bit. I love it when he brought her flowers though


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

I know. 

It was so sad when she threw them back though.  But I hope he thinks of something amazing to win her back after he gets his company back 

Damn, it almost makes me wish it was Monday.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah i hope so too

 because u have to go back to school thats why its almost, right?


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

Exactly, it makes me want this week to last forever. 

But I do want the new episode.  

Do they have 24 episodes in a season?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey ladies can I become apart of your conversation


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice

well it really depends on lots of things if they have 24 or not. Some have more, some less.


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Hey ladies can I become apart of your conversation



Guess that was a no


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

sworder said:


> Guess that was a no



                whores


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't even see your post till after i posted mine

i want it to be monday to see gg!


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry, but she left anyways. 

By the way, it seems there will be romance between Nate and Vanessa in this episode. 

Sadly Jenny is in it too.


----------



## Mia (Jan 14, 2009)

this thread reminds me of FCs so much. its awesome <3

hello lovely people


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey 

I think of it as an FC too, although that's probably not too good. 

So out of curiosity, after ChuckxBlair, what is your favorite pairing? :3


----------



## Mia (Jan 14, 2009)

there are no other pairings for me 


you should gimmie your msn you know


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2009)

Mia you should post around here more often, Id like to know you better


----------



## Mia (Jan 14, 2009)

im not really interesting. so we can skip the knowing you better part


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2009)

Leave that up for me to decide, Im sure you're lovely


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

Mia said:


> there are no other pairings for me
> 
> you should gimmie your msn you know



Well BlairxChuck outshines them all. 

Mine is skageyoshi13@hotmail.com


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2009)

BlairxChuck I hear?


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

The best couple in GG. 

How far are you?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2009)

Not much further, lol. 

If activity slows down on NF tonite, I'll watch another episode.


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

You need to watch it all, otherwise we'll just spoil you. 

Plus, I want to be able to discuss things from Season 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2009)

I know I know.  Spoilers don't bother me that though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

sworder said:


> Mia you should post around here more often, Id like to know you better



Back off, She's taken just like Serena


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Back off, She's taken just like Serena



I wasnt informed of this


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

sworder said:


> I wasnt informed of this



I sent Mai nudes of myself, she's mine


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

wtf?


I want blair nudes


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

Not even kidding about the nudes it's true


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Not even kidding about the nudes it's true



I hope what she sent back to you was worth it


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

where are my noods then.


can't wait till  monday


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

sworder said:


> I hope what she sent back to you was worth it



 perhaps


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

I doubt she sent you anything 

Lets discuss Gossip Girl too though.  Who thinks Vanessa should shave her head so she's bald like in the books?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Fuck yes so i can laugh


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

> I doubt she sent you anything



 no

Vanessa in the books must have been ugly 

This Vanessa is flawless!


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2009)

Girls with their head shaved look horrible


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Fuck yes so i can laugh



It would be amusing.   But I don't think they'll actually do it, lol.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> no
> 
> Vanessa in the books must have been ugly
> 
> This Vanessa is flawless!



I figured. 

Well she wasn't really in the books that much after her and Dan got together and then went off to do whatever.

She is rather pretty. 



sworder said:


> Girls with their head shaved look horrible


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't want Dan to end up with Vanessa I must say.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Who should Dan end up with? Not Serena


----------



## Mia (Jan 14, 2009)

if you send me some more nudes i'll think of sending smth back 


others you can send me pics too


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I don't want Dan to end up with Vanessa I must say.



Me either. 



Moonshine said:


> Who should Dan end up with? Not Serena



I actually wouldn't mind if they end up together.  



Mia said:


> if you send me some more nudes i'll think of sending smth back
> 
> others you can send me pics too


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Really? they are so boring though


----------



## Mia (Jan 14, 2009)

indeed they are so boring they deserve to end up with each other. amen


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Really? they are so boring though



Very boring, Serena's voice is just  



Mia said:


> if you send me some more nudes i'll think of sending smth back
> 
> 
> others you can send me pics too



Well then why not


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

that is true maybe they should end up together then


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

Serena always acts so innocent when it's been proven she's a slut


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

^

They're boring in a way, but in the show they really seem good for each other.  Plus, I can't really imagine who else they could end up with since I don't see Serena and Nate getting together (even though I wanted that for a bit).


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Well it will be weird when their brother shows up though.

Serena x Nate?


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2009)

Poor Chuck, you people dont even mention him anymore


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nate and anyone means fail!!


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

He doesn't really deserve mentioning after what he did


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> He doesn't really deserve mentioning after what he did



Don't let me neg you


----------



## sworder (Jan 14, 2009)

If Blair had given him a chance, he wouldve said that he loved her


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Don't let me neg you



You are rep sealed



@sworder- he may have, but i would have done the same thing she did.


----------



## Mia (Jan 14, 2009)

if its a repsealing which comes with section ban he can neg


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2009)

I can still neg you.

Insult Chuck deserve a neg  

He might be a fool sometimes but he's my fool


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats not cool

he is a fool


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2009)

> On the website, they have a summary of the next episode and apparently someone unlikely helps Chuck to try and get back his company.



This is a theory not a spoiler but I think it'll be Lilly, if Chuck can make Lilly his legal guardian then his uncle get fucked right left and centre

Oh and CHUCK!!!! What a moron!! Falling for the crappy trap his lame uncle set up, the hurt on Blair's face, her heart was breaking



> If Blair had given him a chance, he wouldve said that he loved her



No that can wait, I want a better setting than Chuck declaring his love for her in an elevator, his declaration of love must be epic, elevators are fail

Lol I thought Bateman might like this:


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Well it will be weird when their brother shows up though.
> 
> Serena x Nate?



True, but they can get through it. :3

They're together in the books. 



sworder said:


> If Blair had given him a chance, he wouldve said that he loved her



I hope so.  He still has to do more though and prove he loves her. 



Ennoea said:


> This is a theory not a spoiler but I think it'll be Lilly, if Chuck can make Lilly his legal guardian then his uncle get fucked right left and centre
> 
> Oh and CHUCK!!!! What a moron!! Falling for the crappy trap his lame uncle set up, the hurt on Blair's face, her heart was breaking
> 
> No that can wait, I want a better setting than Chuck declaring his love for her in an elevator, his declaration of love must be epic, elevators are fail



It's possible for it to be Lily.  That would be pretty interesting. 

I know.   Poor Blair ;<

Yeah, I agree.  I want something very impressive.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

BIG NEWS!!!!!



I wonder who they'll cast?


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, so they're really making it?  It's weird that the first episode will air as an episode of "Gossip Girl."  I'll probably watch it, but I don't know if I'll like another GG. 

It will be interesting to see who is cast.  Probably relatively unknown actors, like with Gossip Girl for the most part.


----------



## sworder (Jan 15, 2009)

Why Lily


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

No!!!!!!!! I really don't want to see that. And its going to have bad fashion sense since it is in the 80's.


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

I guess they think their back story can become as popular as Gossip Girl?  Hopefully it doesn't end up like the Friends spinoff. 

I think the idea is pretty interesting though, I just don't know if they can pull it off.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

It might be, but we pretty much know their background though


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

Its silly, when I read the news all I kept wondering is that we're gonna miss out on one ep of GG becuase of this show, and that's not a good start


> It will be interesting to see who is cast. Probably relatively unknown *but extremely hot* actors,



Fixed


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Uffie why the  face?


and what is with that avy


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Uffie why the  face?
> 
> 
> and what is with that avy



Huh, what's wrong with it?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Its just fucking hilarious


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Its just fucking hilarious



That's a different response, most people are just turned on by it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

Its a cute ava, it would be better if Ed was next to her tho

Edit: we're talking about Butt ugly Britney then?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


> That's a different response, most people are just turned on by it



 I can tell by your sig lol


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> It might be, but we pretty much know their background though:hurr



That's true, they'll probably add a few more twists and turns though. 



Uffie said:


> :(



Pretty~ 

 because you can't use it? 



Ennoea said:


> Its silly, when I read the news all I kept wondering is that we're gonna miss out on one ep of GG becuase of this show, and that's not a good start:sag
> 
> Fixed:LOS



That's true, they shouldn't even mix the two though if it's going to be it's own show.  Has something else like this happened before?  I'm thinking like with Buffy and then Angel, but not exactly.  Although Angel sadly wasn't as good as Buffy, esp. after the first season.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> That's true, they'll probably add a few more twists and turns though.



yeah but then they might have to add stuff into reg gg to make everything fit otherwise it won't make sense.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

They'll probably have the pregnant storyline, but I just don't think it'll be interesting

I hope they have good side characters.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I think this probably just ruined it for me



Still gives me nightmares


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Gossip Girl?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Gossip Girl?



what are you doing here?

That pic is disturbing, why did u have to bring it up sb


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> yeah but then they might have to add stuff into reg gg to make everything fit otherwise it won't make sense.



They probably won't though.  I figure it will just be like Lily has other boyfriends and Rufus has to fight for her, etc.



Ennoea said:


> They'll probably have the pregnant storyline, but I just don't think it'll be interesting
> 
> I hope they have good side characters.



It probably won't be for awhile though.  True, more side characters.  I hope none are like Jenny. 



ItaShoko said:


> Gossip Girl?



WATCH IT


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

It seemed like they were in love from the beginning though


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

Everyone should watch GG


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Everyone should watch GG



Specially for you


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> It seemed like they were in love from the beginning though



True, but that plot line would be pretty boring if they had their own show 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Everyone should watch GG



This 



Uffie said:


> Specially for you



How old is he there?  He looks way too young and weird.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Specially for you



This is so wrong on so many levels


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Specially for you


EEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


Sen said:


> True, but that plot line would be pretty boring if they had their own show
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its going to be boring no matter what i think


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

This show is pretty cool. I like that post count.. I mean awesome show. I like it. 

So Sen, and Moonshine.. whats good?


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

^I see. 

Is your favorite character Blair? 

*Moonshine- *Well I think we should wait until we see the Pilot to really judge.   But yeah, I hope it isn't.  I just hope it doesn't take anything from Gossip Girl.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> This show is pretty cool. I like that post count.. I mean awesome show. I like it.
> 
> So Sen, and Moonshine.. whats good?




whats good is Blair and Chuck, what isn't is Jenny


Sen said:


> ^I see.
> 
> Is your favorite character Blair?
> 
> *Moonshine- *Well I think we should wait until we see the Pilot to really judge.   But yeah, I hope it isn't.  I just hope it doesn't take anything from Gossip Girl.



Yeah i suppose. but nothing is as good as the original.


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

That's true, rarely do spinoffs compare overall.  

Almost no one likes Jenny, when will the writers understand that?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe they like her for some reason?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Blair ?  Uh... the one with the dark hair?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, the one in both herhis sigs and mine


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

Jenny will get pregnant or have sex with Eric's boyfriend


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

But that kid is gay. Erik is much better then Jenny


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

So? This is television, people go from gay to bi to straight in three episodes


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Maybe they like her for some reason?



Maybe she's sleeping with one of the producers even though she's under age? 



ItaShoko said:


> Blair ?  Uh... the one with the dark hair?



Yes~ 



Moonshine said:


> Yes, the one in both herhis sigs and mine







Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Jenny will get pregnant or *have sex with Eric's boyfriend*



I could actually see that happening if his boyfriend is bi.  It would be interesting, but sad because then Jenny would have yet another plot line.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> So? This is television, people go from gay to bi to straight in three episodes


Yeah but i don't want it to happen, eric deserves better


Sen said:


> Maybe she's sleeping with one of the producers even though she's under age?



eww but




>


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

> This is television, people go from gay to bi to straight in three episodes



I hate when shit like this happens, its so fucking stupid

Apparently little Jailbait is pivotal to the show because of the books, but we all know the books fail since Chuck was barely in them

As for the Chace Crawford pics, he looks like he's about shoot for a home gay movie:ho


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

It happens in Hollyoaks all the time


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't seen Hollyoaks in ages


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I haven't seen Hollyoaks in ages



My mum watches it


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yeah but i don't want it to happen, eric deserves better:argh
> 
> eww but:lmao
> 
> :lmao



He does, but at least he wouldn't be friends with Jenny anymore. 

It's probably true. 



Ennoea said:


> I hate when shit like this happens, its so fucking stupid:C
> 
> Apparently little Jailbait is pivotal to the show because of the books, but we all know the books fail since Chuck was barely in them
> 
> As for the Chace Crawford pics, he looks like he's about shoot for a home gay movie:ho



That's true, but it is TV. 

The books did fail in comparison.   I actually like Jenny in the books though. 

That's true. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It happens in Hollyoaks all the time :hurr





Uffie said:


> I haven't seen Hollyoaks in ages :-(



I've never heard of that show, is it only in the UK?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yes, the one in both herhis sigs and mine


Oh... her. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 What does she do? 






Sasuke_Bateman said:


> So? This is television, people go from gay to bi to straight in three episodes


Male preg?


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Oh... her.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Blair is fantastic, she and Chuck make the show interesting with their random plots and love for each other.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

*Sen:* I see. Love story.  Interesting stuff. I know of a love story. It involves Alan and his hand.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *Sen:* I see. Love story.  Interesting stuff. I know of a love story. It involves Alan and his hand.



To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance.


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *Sen:* I see. Love story.  Interesting stuff. I know of a love story. It involves Alan and his hand.



There are many love stories in GG.   But Blair and Chuck's is the best. 





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance.



Nice


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Oh... her.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


she services me mostly


ItaShoko said:


> *Sen:* I see. Love story.  Interesting stuff. I know of a love story. It involves Alan and his hand.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance.



indeed


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance.


How romantic.  Tell me more.  



Sen said:


> There are many love stories in GG.   But Blair and Chuck's is the best.


Is there any shooting? Killing? I'll watch that. 



Moonshine said:


> she services me mostly


Does she now?


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

There actually is killing in a way...

You have to watch it though


----------



## Mia (Jan 15, 2009)

Shokolate  you watch GG too?


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

No, she's just spamming this thread and asking questions 

Moonshine and I are going to force her to watch it though


----------



## Mia (Jan 15, 2009)

that would be hard. there's no Itachi in it


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

We're going to force her to sit through a GG marathon this summer 

She'll learn to love Chuck and Blair 

And what do you mean, you're clearly forgetting that one obscure moment with Itachi and Raiden where they appear for a second...  She'll have to watch it all to see it though


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> There actually is killing in a way...
> 
> You have to watch it though


Really.. like someone whips out an AK-47 and starts shooting people for the lulz?  



Mia said:


> Shokolate  you watch GG too?


OF COURSE. 



Sen said:


> No, she's just spamming this thread and asking questions
> Moonshine and I are going to force her to watch it though


Lies. I watch it daily.


----------



## Mia (Jan 15, 2009)

you're liar.



it was more than one second. they had enough screen time to give me a tiny orgasm


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> We're going to force her to sit through a GG marathon this summer
> 
> She'll learn to love Chuck and Blair
> 
> And what do you mean, you're clearly forgetting that one obscure moment with *Itachi and Raiden *where they appear for a second...  She'll have to watch it all to see it though



DO WANT! I hope they were fapping to each other.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Mia said:


> you're liar.
> it was more than one second. they had enough screen time to give me a tiny orgasm


Yea I am a Lion. 

Just a tiny one?


----------



## Mia (Jan 15, 2009)

yep. but that wasnt their fault. i wasnt in the mood


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Does she now?


Yes in so many different ways


ItaShoko said:


> Lies. I watch it daily.



you must see each episode quite a few times then


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Really.. like someone whips out an AK-47 and starts shooting people for the lulz? :LOS
> 
> Lies. I watch it daily. :LOS



It actually involves sex and drugs 

It's only on Mondays. 



Mia said:


> you're liar.
> 
> it was more than one second. they had enough screen time to give me a tiny orgasm



I know, I wanted it to be a surprise though. 



ItaShoko said:


> DO WANT! I hope they were fapping to each other. :druul



They were doing more than just that...

Let's just say they pulled a Chuck and Blair in a certain location.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

YES I LOVE THAT UFFIE~ 

It's so adorable.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Indeed it is 

blair x chuck forever


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2009)

It's going to be my avatar soon


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Mia said:


> yep. but that wasnt their fault. i wasnt in the mood.


Why not? Yu should always be in the mood. 



Moonshine said:


> you must see each episode quite a few times then


I can recite all the line. 



Sen said:


> It actually involves sex and drugs.


Sex? Is it Male Preg and pink pills?  



> It's only on Mondays.


Then it's monday everyday in my world. 



Uffie said:


>


Whats that?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


>



Sig of the future 


[/IMG]pek


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

*Uffie- *Only 4 more days or something, right? 

BlairxChuck forever indeed pek


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I can recite all the line.


If you can do that then why...


> Whats that?



Did you ask that?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm gonna watch more GG this weekend.


----------



## Aruka (Jan 15, 2009)

<_<; Jenny is annoying... she's like an insect you just can't get rid off.

*ish being mean now*


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2009)

3 days actually


----------



## Mia (Jan 15, 2009)

ironically enough i consider Jenny actress as one of the best from GG cast


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> If you can do that then why...
> 
> 
> Did you ask that?





lol.. skills. 


BTW I voted for my favorite CHARACTER!


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sig of the future



It's mine, you can't steal them all from me


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol.. skills.
> 
> 
> BTW I voted for my favorite CHARACTER!



 

you voted for them all cheater!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


> It's mine, you can't steal them all from me



What's yours is mine


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> you voted for them all cheater!



I happen to liek them all.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

You wouldn't like Jenny!!!!


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Sex? Is it Male Preg and pink pills? :LOS
> 
> Then it's monday everyday in my world. :LOS



Why pink pills? 

I'm sure 



Marluxia said:


> I'm gonna watch more GG this weekend. :hurr



Watch it all 



Aruka said:


> <_<; Jenny is annoying... she's like an insect you just can't get rid off.
> 
> *ish being mean now*



We all hate her. 



Uffie said:


> 3 days actually :awesome



Don't even try that.  

You put it on 1/13 and it's only 1/15, so that's 4 more days. 



Mia said:


> ironically enough i consider Jenny actress as one of the best from GG cast :lmao



Why? 



ItaShoko said:


> BTW I voted for my favorite CHARACTER!



You voted for Jenny, more proof you don't watch it...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd like Jenny on a piece of bread


----------



## Mia (Jan 15, 2009)

dunno. she like really acts. she's talanted. i may hate Jenny but cant deny that the actress can actually play


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> You wouldn't like Jenny!!!!


Why not? Whats there not to like? 



Sen said:


> You voted for Jenny, more proof you don't watch it...


Jenny is a cool chick.


----------



## Mia (Jan 15, 2009)

oh Shoko stop saying those stuff  you're hurting me.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Why not? Whats there not to like?
> 
> 
> Jenny is a cool chick.



Everything is not to like!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

Jenny is not a cool chick


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Mia said:


> oh Shoko stop saying those stuff  you're hurting me.


Sorry Mia.. :amazed I hate Jenny!!! 



Moonshine said:


> Everything is not to like!!!!!!!!!


:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Sorry Mia.. :amazed I hate Jenny!!!
> 
> 
> :amazed:amazed:amazed



Thats much better that u hate her.

anyway, bye i have to go to work now


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Bye bye Moonshine: Have fun at work.


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Mia said:


> dunno. she like really acts. she's talanted. i may hate Jenny but cant deny that the actress can actually play



I don't like when she cries, it looks fake to me.  Like Blair in that one episode when she cried on Cyprus's shoulder, that was horrible. 

The scenes with Chuck though were great. 



ItaShoko said:


> Why not? Whats there not to like? :LOS
> 
> Jenny is a cool chick. :del



Only someone that doesn't watch GG would think that. 



Mia said:


> oh Shoko stop saying those stuff :( you're hurting me.



Me too 



Moonshine said:


> Thats much better that u hate her:hmpf.
> 
> anyway, bye i have to go to work now



Laters for now~ <3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2009)

How can Blair be losing?  Don't get me wrong...Chuck is always watchable.  But Blair is a lot more likeable.  She should be winning!

Blair's servant is pretty awesome too.  I love it when Blair yells at her.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

*Sen:* Watching GG is fun.  ESPECIALLY if you watch it everyday.  I wont like Jenny.


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> How can Blair be losing?  Don't get me wrong...Chuck is always watchable.  But Blair is a lot more likeable.  She should be winning!
> 
> Blair's servant is pretty awesome too.  I love it when Blair yells at her.



She should catch up with him soon   She also wasn't extremely likeable until a few episodes into the first season IMO.

Dorota   I like it, but I hate when Blair is too mean to her. 

*Shoko*- Well you should know since you do watch it everyday   No one likes Jenny unless they are biased because of the books or something


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

GG is base on a booK?


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's based on a book series.  I haven't read them all like Uffie, but I don't think they're even close to being as good as the TV series.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> GG is base on a booK?


Yep.  Get ready for Nate/Blair.  It's the next major pairing we will see.


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think so, because they started with Nate and Blair but they changed that and most pairings pretty quickly. 

Plus Chuck was a minor character in the books and he is definitely one of the main characters in the show now.


----------



## sworder (Jan 15, 2009)

Blair should get over her damn self and accept Chuck's apology


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

He should prove himself first.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

> Blair should get over her damn self and accept Chuck's apology



But Chuck was doing it with two prostitutes and lied to her

Its funny that Serena being the main characters has no chance of ever beating Blair, does anyone even really see her as the main character? I see Serena as walking titties, and nothing else.



> Yep. Get ready for Nate/Blair. It's the next major pairing we will see.



I kind of want Nate to pursue Blair, I like jealous Chuck


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

I like jealous Chuck too 

But yeah, Chuck should be contrite for awhile.  

I actually saw Serena as the main character until about the end of Season 1 and most of Season 2 now.


----------



## sworder (Jan 15, 2009)

Chuck was prolly drugged by his uncle, not his fault


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

She gets the same terrible story, Dan

I want her to return to being more ballsy and drunk, I want some scandal


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2009)

Blair going for Nate? Huge step down


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

sworder said:


> Chuck was prolly drugged by his uncle, not his fault



He made a bad decision, but I'm sure he'll change things. ;3



Ennoea said:


> She gets the same terrible story, Dan
> 
> I want her to return to being more ballsy and drunk, I want some scandal



I think they go well together, I just hate all the drama between them and then they return to each other.

Scandals are fun 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Blair going for Nate? Huge step down



True 

But it would be Nate going for Blair, not her going for Nate.  Then Chuck could fight for her even more.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

Once you go Chuck you never go back? Okay doesn't work



> Scandals are fun



I was thinking about this, what if Serena got drunk and slept with Rufus? And then got pregnant? How fucked up would that be?

But seriously more scandal man, after the whole fake british guy doing his mom theres been a serious lack of it


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Once you go Chuck you never go back? Okay doesn't work
> 
> I was thinking about this, what if Serena got drunk and slept with Rufus? And then got pregnant? How fucked up would that be?
> 
> But seriously more scandal man, after the whole fake british guy doing his mom theres been a serious lack of it



She can't go back to someone else, he would just fail in comparison. 

That is so wrong.   I really don't see that happening.


----------



## Logic (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a religious watcher of this show but I like Dan, Jenny, and Serena in that order.

My least favorite character is Vanessa followed by Georgina and Agnes.

But i hate Aaron the most (he's on a whole nother level i don't even compare my hate to him w/ other characters  )

Oh and Chuck and Blair are ok and stuff because of drama but I want to see Jenny vs Vanessa. She needs to get some more....*revenge!*


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Logic said:


> I'm a religious watcher of this show but I like Dan, Jenny, and Serena in that order.
> 
> My least favorite character is Vanessa followed by Georgina and Agnes.
> 
> ...



You like Jenny? 

To warn you, we tend to bash Jenny in here.  

I hated Georgina. 

Personally I wouldn't mind more Jenny vs. Vanessa, but I'd want Vanessa to win. 

Have you read the books at all?


----------



## Logic (Jan 15, 2009)

No i don't want to read the books ever. It will probably change my view of the characters as is.

Yeah most people who like Blair usually don't love Jenny D:


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Logic said:


> No i don't want to read the books ever. It will probably change my view of the characters as is.
> 
> Yeah most people who like Blair usually don't love Jenny D:



I only asked because I liked Jenny in the books and maybe that's why you like her now.  Guess not though. 

Well it's not so much as liking Blair and disliking Jenny.  Why do you like her though?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

Poor Dan gets compared to Seth from The OC too much, he just can't win.



> I only asked because I liked Jenny in the books



Can you explain why? She's really popular with the readers too but in the show she just comes off as ordinary and boring compared to Skakena and Blair, is there something missing in the show?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Once you go Chuck you never go back? Okay doesn't work
> 
> 
> *
> ...



I would laugh my ass off if that ever happened.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Can't wait till Monday!~


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Me either the episode is going to be made of win


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

I KNOW!!!


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't wait either~ 



Ennoea said:


> Poor Dan gets compared to Seth from The OC too much, he just can't win.
> 
> Can you explain why? She's really popular with the readers too but in the show she just comes off as ordinary and boring compared to Skakena and Blair, is there something missing in the show?



Does he?  I don't watch the OC, so I wouldn't know. 

She's very different in the books, you probably wouldn't even recognize her personality or appearance-wise.  In the books, she doesn't really do anything mean, and even though she does want to be popular she does it by being nice and trying to fit in with Serena (who did date Dan for awhile, but then dumped him for being a creepy stalker type of guy).  Physically, she's brunette that's really short (and has a large chest ), so I don't really understand why they made her a fail version of Serena.  I just like her attitude in the book too, she isn't spiteful and annoying like in the show.

Uffie didn't like her in the books either though, so maybe it's just me. 



Moonshine said:


> I would laugh my ass off if that ever happened.



It would be so weird.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I KNOW!!!


What do you think will happen?


Sen said:


> It would be so weird.



But funny. Sadly i can see it happen, where they sleep together. Though it would be really messed up because he is father of her half brother, and father of dan


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> I can't wait either~


 I'll be thinking about this FC when I watch it.  



Moonshine said:


> What do you think will happen?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

> Does he? I don't watch the OC, so I wouldn't know.



Count yourself lucky, Marissa=annoying twat

I honestly see Serena doing something extremely stupid this season, my bets on her making out with her half Brother


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I'll be thinking about this FC when I watch it.


 maybe


Ennoea said:


> I honestly see Serena doing something extremely stupid this season, my bets on her making out with her half Brother



I kinda hope so, just to see the wild side of her


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> But funny. Sadly i can see it happen, where they sleep together. Though it would be really messed up because he is father of her half brother, and father of dan



True, but I can't see.   Just because Serena has to have SOME standards...I hope.  



ItaShoko said:


> I'll be thinking about this FC when I watch it.



Just as planned.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

> Just because Serena has to have SOME standards...I hope.



Forgotten Aaron so soon?

Not to mention the druggie she was gonna have a threesome with?

And didn't she do it with Nate on a table?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> True, but I can't see.   Just because Serena has to have SOME standards...I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as planned.



Yeah well when she is drinking she isn't


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2009)

I need a GG set


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

I might be getting rid of mine soon


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Forgotten Aaron so soon?
> 
> Not to mention the druggie she was gonna have a threesome with?
> 
> And didn't she do it with Nate on a table?



But now she's sober. 



Moonshine said:


> Yeah well when she is drinking she isn't







Ennoea said:


> I need a GG set:arg



Avatars by Uffie~ You could steal one and then credit/rep her 



I'm starting to miss my old one in a way. 



Moonshine said:


> I might be getting rid of mine soon



What will you change to?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure yet, i want to anime girls with some writing


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

It will be nice I'm sure. 

For the season finale, we should all get some Gossip Girl sets again though


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats what i am thinking too. And when the new season starts up again


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Excellent >3

I hope Blair does another fashion shoot, she looks even more amazing~


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

she is hot

I jizz in my pants to her


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG Sen, I love your Anya set!! <3


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> she is hot
> 
> I jizz in my pants to her







That's still my favorite. <33



Juanita Tequila said:


> OMG Sen, I love your Anya set!! <3



You recognize it   It was my favorite photo from that shoot. :3

Thanks <33


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> That's still my favorite. <33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hot hot hot hot hot hot hot 

I want someone like her


----------



## Sen (Jan 16, 2009)

She is so beautiful 



They look perfect together


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 16, 2009)

They do, but me and her i like as well


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

Leighton reminds me of a bunny for some odd reason?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2009)

She's pretty. I like her smile.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

I think its the front teeth


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2009)

Her two front bunny teeth?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Leighton reminds me of a bunny for some odd reason?





Ennoea said:


> I think its the front teeth


Really? I don't see it. She is hot none the less.


ItaShoko said:


> She's pretty. I like her smile.


 oh shoko.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

She's freakin hot, even I'd do her.


----------



## sworder (Jan 16, 2009)

Scary sig Uffie 



Ennoea said:


> She's freakin hot, even I'd do her.



Who wouldnt?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 16, 2009)

I jizzed in my pants to the first one


Ennoea said:


> She's freakin hot, even I'd do her.


She is


sworder said:


> Scary sig Uffie
> 
> 
> 
> Who wouldnt?



Dan


----------



## Uffie (Jan 16, 2009)

sworder said:


> Scary sig Uffie




I might as well go all out if I have to have a "crazy" Britney set


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

> Who wouldnt?



A guy that would rather do Chuck


----------



## Sen (Jan 16, 2009)

Almost time for the new episode. 

Any predictions?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 16, 2009)

Serena and dan crap

Blair and Chuck either ignore each other or he tries again to win her back

Rufus and Lily discuss their future


----------



## Sen (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I think Chuck's ally will be Dan or Vanessa or Lily. 

I do think Dan and Serena will have some type of stuff.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 16, 2009)

Going at GG's pace we will prolly already get to see the lost son. 

And I'd like the ally to be Lily, actually. I think bateman or Ennoea said that, but her giving him all her powers other the company is a good going.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 16, 2009)

Lily being the ally makes sense.


----------



## Sen (Jan 16, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Going at GG's pace we will prolly already get to see the lost son.
> 
> And I'd like the ally to be Lily, actually. I think bateman or Ennoea said that, but her giving him all her powers other the company is a good going.



I hope so. 

That does make sense.  I guess we'll see 



Moonshine said:


> Lily being the ally makes sense.



Indeed.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 16, 2009)

Meh, i think the son won't show for a few episodes. Maybe not even until the last one of this season.


----------



## Sen (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess we'll see.   But I think they'll focus on a few other episodes first, like the getting into Yale plot line going on right now.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah

mybe the kid goes to yale


----------



## Sen (Jan 16, 2009)

In the books, Blair actually failed to get in and so had to buy a spot. 

I guess we'll see if that happens here.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2009)

Sen said:


> In the books, Blair actually failed to get in and so had to buy a spot.



l o l weak.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 16, 2009)

Sen said:


> In the books, Blair actually failed to get in and so had to buy a spot.
> 
> I guess we'll see if that happens here.



she pretty much "bought" her spot anywayz


----------



## Sen (Jan 16, 2009)

^Oh yeah 

In the books though, her family had to buy a Library for the school. 

Anyways, laters~ <3


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 16, 2009)

One of the reasons i dislike rich people. Buying their kids in.

Though the way Blair bought her way in was awesome

Bye . I think i am gonna go as well. Take a nap or something


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 16, 2009)

Chuck Bass


----------



## Logic (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think Serena will do anything crazy and shes not slutty anymore that was like before the 1st season even started xD


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

True, unless they want her to act a bit crazy. 

I can't wait though, less than 2 days until the new episode~ 

I wonder what Blair will do to the new teacher.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2009)

The new episode will be crap


----------



## sworder (Jan 18, 2009)

It will be if they show Chuck for less than 15 mins


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2009)

An episode not focusing on Chuck is shit


----------



## Leraine (Jan 18, 2009)

Last episode of this season is going to be a "Best of .. Blair x Chuck!" cause we know she'd be seme.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually Chuck will be in this episode with an unlikely ally. 

I just hope it's one of the main plot lines.   It had better be.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 18, 2009)

Only unlikely ally i see is Vanassa. And i don't know how she could help him


----------



## Leraine (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay! Let's match Chuck _very_ unlikely partners. 

Penelope: That business partner of her dad's she's bangin'? Totally in the know of things.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

^

What about Lily?  She could become his guardian 

Or what about Dorota?  Now that would be unlikely.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 18, 2009)

Lily i see as a likely ally. not unlikely.

Dorota?


----------



## Leraine (Jan 18, 2009)

Dorota! <3333

I'd so kiss the scriptwriters if they did. xD


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Lily i see as a likely ally. not unlikely.
> 
> Dorota?



But Lily and Chuck don't get along, so I think they're unlikely. 





Leraine said:


> Dorota! <3333
> 
> I'd so kiss the scriptwriters if they did. xD



She would show how epic she is


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 18, 2009)

Lily told him he was apart of the family though. So i see her wanting to help him.


----------



## Mia (Jan 18, 2009)

there should be alot of Blair in the new epi. it cant be that bad


----------



## Aruka (Jan 18, 2009)

We all want more Blair~


----------



## Leraine (Jan 18, 2009)

I want more ass and legs and since the only one, who delivers in that aspect _is_ Blair, I guess I want more Blair, as well.


----------



## Mia (Jan 18, 2009)

^Serena contributes just as much


----------



## Leraine (Jan 18, 2009)

Her tits are no reals and you can totally tell. 

I actually prefer Serena dressed, she has such an awesome casual style.


----------



## Mia (Jan 18, 2009)

same. she looks better dressed than undressed. not sure if its a compliment for her tho


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

Serena does have cool clothes on the show. 



Moonshine said:


> Lily told him he was apart of the family though. So i see her wanting to help him.



I guess that's true, but we'll see.   She seems like the only one that could really help him.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, Blair is beautiful but her style is a bit too formal.  I wish I could have Serena's wardrobe


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 18, 2009)

Serena does wear great clothes, and she is pretty. Blair is hot though:ho even though her clothes aren't as great



Sen said:


> I guess that's true, but we'll see.   She seems like the only one that could really help him.



Indeed


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2009)

Chuck x Rufus?


----------



## Uffie (Jan 18, 2009)

In your wet dreams


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2009)

It could happen


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 18, 2009)

No Chuck x Rufus


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Yeah, Blair is beautiful but her style is a bit too formal.  I wish I could have Serena's wardrobe



I know, I don't always like her clothes.  But she is pretty. 



Moonshine said:


> Serena does wear great clothes, and she is pretty. Blair is hot though:ho even though her clothes aren't as great
> 
> Indeed:quite



Indeed 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck x Rufus? :hurr





Moonshine said:


> No Chuck x Rufus :pek



This 

That's like Naruto x Asuma or some weird pairing like that


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 18, 2009)

^You mean crack pairing. Though i am a fan of a lot of those


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2009)

Chuck x Rufus would be amazing. Just imagining them being friends and hanging 

Doing manly stuff


----------



## Leraine (Jan 18, 2009)

Rufus was lacking a lot of that drugs and sex stuff as a rocker, anyway.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 18, 2009)

All i can see is Chuck want to go whoring and Rufus not...


:MANLY


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ^You mean crack pairing. Though i am a fan of a lot of those



I love some crack pairings, but there are some that are too weird for me 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck x Rufus would be amazing. Just imagining them being friends and hanging :awesome
> 
> Doing manly stuff :LOS



Like what? 



Leraine said:


> Rufus was lacking a lot of that drugs and sex stuff as a rocker, anyway.



I thought he did that as a rocker?  I guess we'll see in the new series. 



Moonshine said:


> All i can see is Chuck want to go whoring and Rufus not...
> 
> :MANLY



Or they could devise ways to win over Blair and Lily.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think Rufus needs help with Lily though.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, I was commenting on him being somewhat pussy. He always comes off as a bit of a joke-rocker. >__>


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2009)

I wanna shower in the juices Rufus x Chuck would make


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I don't think Rufus needs help with Lily though.



That's true.  



Leraine said:


> Well, I was commenting on him being somewhat pussy. He always comes off as a bit of a joke-rocker. >__>



I know   Well he is a father before anything 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wanna shower in the juices Rufus x Chuck would make


----------



## Uffie (Jan 18, 2009)

I know what you mean Leraine 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUm9P7XxjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2009)

Rufus is so cool


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

He's old fashioned rock.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah from the 90s


----------



## Leraine (Jan 18, 2009)

This one goes out to everyone, who leaves to post in another thread!:
_
Everytime you walk, you run away, you take a piiiece
of me! with you thehere_


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yeah from the 90s



I suppose. 



Leraine said:


> This one goes out to everyone, who leaves to post in another thread!:
> _
> Everytime you walk, you run away, you take a piiiece
> of me! with you thehere_





I wonder who wrote that song for his actor.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wanna shower in the juices Rufus x Chuck would make


Ewwwwww.


Sen said:


> I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wrote it. Duh.


----------



## Logic (Jan 18, 2009)

He's in a real band isn't he?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2009)

Chuck and Rufus would be too much win, the universe unfortunately wouldn't be able to handle so much win, and humanity as we know it would cease to exist

As for Lily why is Rufus so interested in her? She's like an ice queen, sex with her would involve minimal movement:S


----------



## sworder (Jan 19, 2009)

Chuck Bass tomorrow


----------



## Uffie (Jan 19, 2009)

Almost time for my Chuck and Blair fix


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2009)

It'll just be Blair from the looks of it


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't wait for the new episodepek


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

I just remembered the episode is tonight. 

I can't wait   The only thing that will be better this week will be tomorrow's Inauguration of course, but this is second


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 19, 2009)

I won't see that at all


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

The new GG episode?  Do you have work?  Or do you mean the Inauguration? 

By the way, I wonder how Vanessa and Nate's evening will work out.   In the summary it says they have a date.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 19, 2009)

Both. Well i willl watch the gg episode tomorrow. Won't see the inauguration at all. I will be working/school and i don't watch the news.

Hopefully horribly.


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sorry. :<  You can probably watch both though online, the Inauguration will be a historical day after all. :3

You don't like them together?  Who would you rather they be with?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 19, 2009)

meh tbh i don't really care to watch it.

I rather see them both alone and depressed. Unless one of them kills Jenny. Then they have my love and support.


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

That's horrible. 

Wow.   So much hate for Vanessa and Nate.  I think they make an okay couple.  Plus, them being together bothers Jenny.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 19, 2009)

eh oh well

Meh, Jenny will move on i bet. So them being together won't matter. They are a boring couple though.

Later, i have to get ready for work now.


----------



## sworder (Jan 19, 2009)

Vanessa and Nate goin on a date?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 19, 2009)

sworder said:


> Vanessa and Nate goin on a date?



No one cares


----------



## sworder (Jan 19, 2009)

Exactly, theyre giving screen time to something no one cares about


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know why the writers even bother, they're just giving them something to do


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> eh oh well
> 
> Meh, Jenny will move on i bet. So them being together won't matter. They are a boring couple though.
> 
> Later, i have to get ready for work now.



I was hoping she'd be sad. ;<

Laters <3



sworder said:


> Vanessa and Nate goin on a date?





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No one cares





sworder said:


> Exactly, theyre giving screen time to something no one cares about



True 

Although the other parts involve Blair vs. Her Teacher and Chuck vs. His Uncle, so at least we have that.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 19, 2009)

Sen can I see a picture of you?

GG rules :ninija


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't do it Sen


----------



## sworder (Jan 19, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Don't do it Sen



Yo wassup with that, youre on our side let her do it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 19, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Don't do it Sen



Shut up 

Oh and I'm Gonna Be is the only good song Donell Jones ever made.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Shut up
> 
> Oh and I'm Gonna Be is the only good song Donell Jones ever made.




OH HELLZZZ NAWW SONN, those be fighting words


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sen can I see a picture of you?
> 
> GG rules :ninija



I've had them on my profile before (not at the moment though), maybe you'll notice another time and see me then. 

Indeed it does 

And it's only in only 3 hours. 



~Avant~ said:


> Don't do it Sen


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 19, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> OH HELLZZZ NAWW SONN, those be fighting words



One good song in your entire career? Shameful, Ne- yo is better


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh my God, that was the coolest shit ever! I was so fucking glad when Chuck laid into that friend.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2009)

I just realised Chuck's uncle is Desmond Harrington, and I was suppoused to be a fan of this guy yet I can't even recognise him


> Oh my God, that was the coolest shit ever! I was so fucking glad when Chuck laid into that friend



Anticipation meter is rising


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwwww Chuck has a ~mom~ now. :')!! 

LOL, thanks Teacher for turning our Blair back into the bitch we all know and love.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> One good song in your entire career? Shameful, Ne- yo is better



You're riding down a steep slope fast. How about his classic collab with Big Pun. Are you blatantly ignoring "where I wanna Be" that whole album was superb. Plus he's got some great songs that are slept on, like "Come Back" & "I want you to Know"

Donell Jones murders Ne-Yo and any other so called R&B artist out right now, with the exception of Brian McKnight and John Legend


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2009)

Chris Brown>everyone else.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Asian Retard from American Idol>Chris Brown


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2009)

I knew that would piss you off, Chris Brown blows

Are you talking trash about Sanjaya, the fangirls will not forgive this crime against humanity


----------



## Logic (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the new teacher


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't, she made me rage at the end. 

I can't wait to see what Blair will do.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 19, 2009)

ugh i really want to watch it


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2009)

I know how you feel, last year I missed an episode by one hour and then had to wait until like 2am until it was released.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 19, 2009)

that sucks

i wish my basement wasn't so annoying otherwise i would have tivo'd it


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Its up on youtube.

Good episode. Chuck is finally getting his shit together. After Blair is done with her little war, they'll probably unite. Chuck with his Company, and Blair with Yale.


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> that sucks
> 
> i wish my basement wasn't so annoying otherwise i would have tivo'd it



I wish it worked for you. 



~Avant~ said:


> Its up on youtube.
> 
> Good episode. Chuck is finally getting his shit together. After Blair is done with her little war, they'll probably unite. Chuck with his Company, and Blair with Yale.



Damn, that is fast.   Lucky too 

I can't wait until they unite again 

Chuck was amazing this episode


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2009)

Well fukkin done Chuck Bass.

Fuck everyone else, the rest was boring. Blair disappointed me, you dont fuck over a teacher and then go ask for forgiveness. She should go back to chasing Chuck


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please, she has become a bit soft, but she won't lose against that teacher. 

And EWWW, at the possibility of Dan x The New Teacher. 

Chuck was epic though, esp. when he punched his Uncle.


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2009)

I sorta like the teacher, she's hot and got attitude. Too bad she will be going after Dan of all people


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



omg Chuckpek

I called it with Dan x Teacher

I hate the teacher, but we get to see bitch blair again so


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2009)

All hail Chuck, he's perfect pek

Night girls


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 20, 2009)

Indeedpek. I didn't think i could love him anymore, but i was proven wrong

good night<3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Its up on youtube.
> 
> Good episode. Chuck is finally getting his shit together. After Blair is done with her little war, they'll probably unite. Chuck with his Company, and Blair with Yale.



You forget that the uncle did something with Blair.


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2009)

^But she didn't for sure sleep with him, right?  We don't know yet.  



sworder said:


> I sorta like the teacher, she's hot and got attitude. Too bad she will be going after Dan of all people



I liked her until she did that to Blair.   But yeah, her and Dan will be so weird. 



Moonshine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was so quick 

Evil!Blair is a nice change, although I love how she has a soft spot for Chuck 



sworder said:


> All hail Chuck, he's perfect :ohpek
> 
> Night girls :love



Indeed, Chuck was amazing pek

Night


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd totally bang the teacher. So I like her, for now.

Again Ed Westwick is one of the best performances in the show. And I think the whole thing with Jack and Blair was retconned now that he is gone.

On another note, I'm curious as to what you look like now Sen.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 20, 2009)

Is there gonna be a new episode next week?! Since the preview at the end was for an old episode. D:

I'm all for Dan X Teacher, AS LONG AS IT RUINS SERENA X DAN.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like we'll have to wait for the Second of next month for a new episode.


----------



## Mia (Jan 20, 2009)

your spoliers sound interesting. me still didnt watch


----------



## Leraine (Jan 20, 2009)

Blair, oh Blair, oh Blair.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh Chuck, how I love you pek


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 20, 2009)

HAHA Chuck the knight in shinning amour!!!!!!!!!! 


 Bair WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'd totally bang the teacher. So I like her, for now.
> 
> Again Ed Westwick is one of the best performances in the show. And I think the whole thing with Jack and Blair was retconned now that he is gone.
> 
> On another note, I'm curious as to what you look like now Sen.



Have you even been watching the show? 

They can't retcon something like that, its stupid, sloppy, and lazy writing. Something like that is a prime example of the kind of thing that can come back and bite her in the ass.

I mean you think they would waste the opportunity on conflict like that? 

Not to mention there's no reason Jack can't come back, there were no charges pressed and hardly anyone even knows what happened.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 20, 2009)

Dorota was so fucking adorable, walking next to her and having that shocked impression. xD 

I mean with what Blair did to that teacher -because of a B- I really am shocked to see the teacher assumes she gets away with parenting Blair.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Dorota was so fucking adorable, walking next to her and having that shocked impression. xD
> 
> I mean with what Blair did to that teacher -because of a B- I really am shocked to see the teacher assumes she gets away with parenting Blair.




Blair hardly did anything to her, in all honestly she didn't like publicly embarrass her. The teacher was being a bitch really, and on top of it, she got off easily. 

I mean we've seen these girls make someone lose their hair, drag out their secrets and have them humiliated all over town...

She got off really easy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

It just seems childish for Jack to fly back all the way from australia just to be like "oh, and btw I fucked Blair"

That would be bad writing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> It just seems childish for Jack to fly back all the way from australia just to be like "oh, and btw I fucked Blair"
> 
> That would be bad writing



Maybe you need to take a course on writing...

Because it makes sense for him to try and ruin Chuck and anything that keeps Chuck grounded, especially since Jack seemed to be interested in Blair. 

You're just showing a lack of imagination if you just think, "Hurr, hurr, I fucked Blair."


----------



## Leraine (Jan 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Blair hardly did anything to her, in all honestly she didn't like publicly embarrass her. The teacher was being a bitch really, and on top of it, she got off easily.
> 
> I mean we've seen these girls make someone lose their hair, drag out their secrets and have them humiliated all over town...
> 
> She got off really easy.



Well, that's it, really. Blair just did something, because she felt like having her way with the teacher, after all. 

From the teacher's standpoint you gotta admit that Blair's motives were ridiculously childish and had hardly any base, yet she still gets called out and lured into waiting for a few hours, somewhere, anywhere. 

What the hell does she expect to get herself into, if she in fact attacks Blair?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe you need to take a course on writing...
> 
> Because it makes sense for him to try and ruin Chuck and anything that keeps Chuck grounded, especially since Jack seemed to be interested in Blair.
> 
> You're just showing a lack of imagination if you just think, "Hurr, hurr, I fucked Blair."



The only way it'll work is if he does some elaborate convoluted plan. And considering we've only got about 7 episodes before the season is over, I just don't think they'll have the time


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 20, 2009)

I loved Serena with straight hair so pretty.

Didn't they show in the first episode of this year at the end with the previews Chuck telling Jack that blair would never touch him? Yet that wasn't in the episode...and i don't think they show previews for episodes far in advance...

btw i know what sen looks like


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I loved Serena with straight hair so pretty.
> 
> Didn't they show in the first episode of this year at the end with the previews Chuck telling Jack that blair would never touch him? *Yet that wasn't in the episode...and i don't think they show previews for episodes far in advance...*
> 
> btw i know what sen looks like



The CW does this thing where they clip stuff out of later episodes and put them in to make people watch. They do it all the time with Smallville.

By the way, hi Moonshine!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Sen needs to post her pic.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The CW does this thing where they clip stuff out of later episodes and put them in to make people watch. They do it all the time with Smallville.
> 
> By the way, hi Moonshine!


I never seen them do it for gg before though. It always seems to be for the next episode.

Hello


~Avant~ said:


> Sen needs to post her pic.



hehe have fun getting her to post it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I never seen them do it for gg before though. It always seems to be for the next episode.
> 
> Hello



They actually have been doing it more and more for all shows. Actually, the Smallville ones are worse because they show scenes that don't happen for like three or four weeks.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 20, 2009)

I just watched the latest episode with my brother (whom I've lost all respect for). This show pretty much lacks a plot. Not to mention the actors are terrible, especially that rich kid who's constantly squinting like he got sun raped. You guys need to invest your time with a show where the writers know where they are going with it.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol, fair enough.  But we obviously like it so don't try to force your pretentious views on us, thanks.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh shit. Kenshin dissed Chuck Bass. and said Gossip Girl has no plot.

Hater


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I just watched the latest episode with my brother (whom I've lost all respect for). This show pretty much lacks a plot. Not to mention the actors are terrible, especially that rich kid who's constantly squinting like he got sun raped. You guys need to invest your time with a show where the writers know where they are going with it.



Bow down and ask Chuck Bass for forgiveness, now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 20, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I just watched the latest episode with my brother (whom I've lost all respect for). This show pretty much lacks a plot. Not to mention the actors are terrible, especially that rich kid who's constantly squinting like he got sun raped. You guys need to invest your time with a show where the writers know where they are going with it.



You're getting a neg for dissing Chuck Bass, hope rep doesn't mean anything to  you


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2009)

Make that two


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 20, 2009)

The nerve of that guy


----------



## Uffie (Jan 20, 2009)

I tried to neg him earlier but I forgot to change it


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2009)

We're bad


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 20, 2009)

I said something about his brother being better than he was


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2009)

Negging someone never felt this good


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 20, 2009)

I came a little


----------



## Uffie (Jan 20, 2009)

Alright guys, don't get too excited.


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2009)

Uffie if you were a guy you would understand, talking about this stuff is natural


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm very  protective when it comes to the Bass


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 20, 2009)

if uffie was a guy i would be sad.


@the idiot on previous page- Look you are entitled to your own opinion on the show, but don't tell us what to watch or don't watch. You have no right to do that.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 20, 2009)

Why would you would be sad if I was a guy? 

We should put a warning on the front page to not insult Chuck


----------



## sworder (Jan 20, 2009)

Uffie's a girl but she's my girl


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 20, 2009)

I thought Uffie was a guy until I heard her posh voice


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 20, 2009)

I dun like guys

We should. No one shall insult him here


----------



## Uffie (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't like guys either. 

 Bate


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 20, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I don't like guys either.
> 
> Bate



See, acting all high and mighty. Probably related to the queen


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2009)

Someone came in here to insult Gossip Girl?  

Obviously they didn't really watch it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2009)

GG don't lack plot bitch, just watching one ep doesn't make you able to rate the show anyway

Whats with all the middle fingers in this thread?

Oh and that teachers a bitch, first she wanted dinner with a student (pedo) and then whines even though Blair apologised (which I've never seen her do), and even asked to come with her? Cow

Chuck X Lily


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, I thought the Chuck X Lily interaction was pretty cool.  Probably the best aspect of the episode.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

LMAO just read all the comments. Epic lulz


----------



## Logic (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not surprised the teacher reacted that way. Saying sorry doesn't make it okay


----------



## Mia (Jan 21, 2009)

finally watched it  

i dont get Serena  she tries to please everyone. that never works 

that teacher..... everytime she cant handle her students she whines to a principal   she's way out of her league. waste of screen time 

everything else was perfect <3


----------



## Sen (Jan 21, 2009)

Except now she's doing something for herself by going to Brown.   I hate the fact that Dan basically held that against her.  

Blair will teach her a lesson though. 

I already want another episode.  And isn't next week a repeat?


----------



## Mia (Jan 21, 2009)

wat a repeat?  nooeess


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 21, 2009)

Repeat

I also think Serena is going to Brown for herself, and Dan is a dick to get mad at her for that.

I want that gif as my sig fapfapfap


----------



## Leraine (Jan 21, 2009)

I loved that scene to death.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 21, 2009)

Best scene of GG


----------



## Leraine (Jan 21, 2009)

Obviously. 

Did she ever have a sexier outfit?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah repeats until February 2nd. 

That scene of Blair is faptastic


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

They're gonna show the series till May, and since we only have around 9 eps left expect alot of repeats from now on.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2009)

Dan has already moved on!  He was totally flirting with that chick at the end of the episode . It's over for Serena; she really lacks skills when it comes to holding onto a man.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

They're alittle young to be tied down anyway, isn't Serena Dan first love aswell?


----------



## Logic (Jan 21, 2009)

Omg as a Serena/Dan fan i had to come into this thread and show their side 

Ok 1st Dan wasn't flirting he told the teacher to come by and she did. She's not that much older than him and it's not freaky to chill with a teacher if they are cool. 

2nd He was a little mad at her and that's understandable. He wasn't yelling at her and he handled it maturely. They talked about it and that was that. I don't like that he ignored her call but must one always pick up the phone xD?

3rd I love this new teacher  Honestly I'm glad Blair got in trouble for that. I thought she was progressing away from the high school/immature antics. But alas she regressed. I know most give her a free pass sometimes and condemn those vs Blair but i like to look at the other side of the spectrum.

4th Chuck OWNED Jack. He owned him. He's on his road to redemption. If he hadn't forced himself on Serena and almost raped Jenny I might start to like him. Keep doing good deeds.

5th Also Lily and Chuck interaction in this episode was great. He needs that kind of person in his life.

6th Oh Rufus and Lily you make your son and daughter oh so uncomfortable.

7th I still hate you Vanessa.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

> Omg as a Serena/Dan fan i had to come into this thread and show their side



What side? Sluterena's whoreiness is being ruined by the prude Dan, he brings her character down when their together. She's good when she's not dating, the writers should know that by now.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 22, 2009)

Is anyone interested in having a list of all the music featured in all the episodes?  I can do the music from promos too if anyone is interested


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 22, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Is anyone interested in having a list of all the music featured in all the episodes?  I can do the music from promos too if anyone is interested


 Yes please 



> 7th I still hate you Vanessa.



  NO!!!!


----------



## Sen (Jan 22, 2009)

Uffie- Yes please 

That sounds cool. :3

Reruns make me sad though.  Feb. 2nd is so far away.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 23, 2009)

Good work Uffie


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 23, 2009)

Uffie you're a hero


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2009)

Uffie that is so amazing~ 

Batemen- Link to those posts in the OP please so we don't have to search through the thread for it.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 23, 2009)

Omg, Uffie. That's awesome!

BTW:



Wasn't this supposed to be an embarassing moment? Weren't we supposed to feel sad for Vanessa? My brain couldn't quite generate those feelings.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 23, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Omg, Uffie. That's awesome!
> 
> BTW:
> 
> ...



Saw your pic, you're gorgeous and I love you 


> Batemen- Link to those posts in the OP please so we don't have to search through the thread for it.



It couldn't fit but I did the best I could do


----------



## Leraine (Jan 23, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Saw your pic, you're gorgeous and I love you



Wait, whut?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 23, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Wait, whut?



You heard me


----------



## Leraine (Jan 23, 2009)

Shouldn't you be a little more devoted to Hiroshi?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 23, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Shouldn't you be a little more devoted to Hiroshi?



Something better came along


----------



## Leraine (Jan 23, 2009)

oic how it is


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 23, 2009)

Leraine said:


> oic how it is



Only thing you should see is my love for you


----------



## sworder (Jan 23, 2009)

crap quality


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 23, 2009)

I love it the way he pushes that wanker away


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2009)

> Wasn't this supposed to be an embarassing moment? Weren't we supposed to feel sad for Vanessa? My brain couldn't quite generate those feelings.



I didn't get it either.

Nate and Chuck apparently do it at night


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 24, 2009)

I doubt the writers care about Nate x Vanessa


----------



## sworder (Jan 24, 2009)

Nate barely gets any screen time lately anyway


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2009)

Chuck takes most of it


----------



## sworder (Jan 24, 2009)

As it should be


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2009)

Exactly, the show should focus on him and Blair. 

Maybe some Serena too, I do like her~ <3

I just remembered there isn't a new episode on Monday though.   I want to see Blair win against that teacher.


----------



## sworder (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah sucks. How do reruns work? They just repeat episodes from the beginning of the season?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2009)

That teacher owned Blair.  And I think there is a good possibility that she will be hooking up with Dan at some point.  Serena and Dan appear to be on the outs at the moment.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2009)

sworder said:


> Yeah sucks. How do reruns work? They just repeat episodes from the beginning of the season?



Actually I think they're showing an episode from a few weeks ago.  

I don't get why. :<  But I suppose they want to stretch the season out longer.



Rukia said:


> That teacher owned Blair.  And I think there is a good possibility that she will be hooking up with Dan at some point.  Serena and Dan appear to be on the outs at the moment.



Sadly. :<

I forgot about the teacher and Dan.   I think they will since she's so young.


----------



## sworder (Jan 24, 2009)

Ah well if I haven't seen it then I will, if I have I'll skip it


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2009)

You probably have, it was about Chuck and Blair (the episode where she saves him near the end) 

But I'm not positive, I'll have to check.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah Dan getting with the teacher


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2009)

Waste of screentime. 

Maybe Blair will recruit Chuck to help her take them down.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 24, 2009)

Urgh, Lily still breastfeeds her three year old in real life


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 24, 2009)

And the teacher falls for Chuck pek


To be honest I want everyone to fall for Chuck 



> Urgh, Lily still breastfeeds her three year old in real life



Lucky kid


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> That teacher owned Blair.  And I think there is a good possibility that she will be hooking up with Dan at some point.  Serena and Dan appear to be on the outs at the moment.



Now if only someone would interfere with Nate and Vanessa...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> To be honest I want everyone to fall for Chuck


I sort of agree with this.

Chuck should hook up with that teacher.  Can you imagine how much that would affect Blair?  

Serena would be hot with Chuck too.

And I wouldn't mind seeing some Vanessa/Chuck action either.

Chuck and Blair have good chemistry, but it hasn't worked out...it's time to move on.  For both of them.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Urgh, Lily still breastfeeds her three year old in real life



3 year old?   That's so wrong. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> And the teacher falls for Chuck :ohpek
> 
> To be honest I want everyone to fall for Chuck ;33



I would love for the teacher to fall for Chuck, so she can be heartbroken when Blair gets him. 



Juanita Tequila said:


> Now if only someone would interfere with Nate and Vanessa...:pek



But it would probably be Jenny :<


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I sort of agree with this.
> 
> *Chuck should hook up with that teacher.  Can you imagine how much that would affect Blair?  *
> 
> ...



I really do see this happening. Before it was extremely obvious it was going to be Dan, when I first saw the teacher, I figured she would be with Chuck or Dan at some point.

Maybe though, Chuck and Blair will make up, and he will help her bring down the teacher


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I sort of agree with this.
> 
> Chuck should hook up with that teacher.  Can you imagine how much that would affect Blair?
> 
> ...



NO 

They're perfect for each other 



Moonshine said:


> I really do see this happening. Before it was extremely obvious it was going to be Dan, when I first saw the teacher, I figured she would be with Chuck or Dan at some point.
> 
> *Maybe though, Chuck and Blair will make up, and he will help her bring down the teacher*



Do want


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 24, 2009)

Man, i can't wait to see what she does to that bitch. Though i think the teacher is pretty hot(of course she has nothing on blair).


----------



## sworder (Jan 24, 2009)

Deep down inside everyone wants Chuck, just wait till Dan goes gay after him too


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd go gay for Blair


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 24, 2009)

I am gay for Blair:ho


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2009)

Blair had better get him in the end though. 

*Edit- *Damn you all post fast lol 

Anyways, I'm off, laters~ <3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm already gay for Blair. I want more people to fall for Chuck, he has such an edge, something girls go for. I'm surprise Blair is the only one who care for him so deeply...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2009)

Chuck doesn't really let girls get close enough to see what he's really like, Blair's one lucky bitch.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2009)

Plus Chuck doesn't want most girls, otherwise he'd probably have more. 

He wants Blair.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey guys this weeks epi was awesome. 


Nice set *sen*!~


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

I know  

Sadly we must wait until Feb. 2nd until we get a new episode. :/

Thanks


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

Season 2 just started in England


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Luckily all the episodes are online. ;3

But wow, you guys are pretty close to the US too then. :3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

No that's not close


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Well considering you're on Season 2, that's pretty good.  Imagine other countries who are probably on Season 1 with weird dub actors.


----------



## sworder (Jan 25, 2009)

It doesnt even air over here


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

But don't you get all the same channels as the US? 

You guys should just become a state and then have all our rights, unless you don't want that because we'd be hurting your identity even more.  I don't really know how your country feels about the US. 

ChuckxBlair forever~ <3  (To mention GG )


----------



## sworder (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh shit it does, I thought I didnt have CW but I do. Tomorrow at 9pm there's gossip girl 

Some people here want statehood, others dont. In the elections this year the ones that do won, but I doubt USA wants us anyway


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

Ray you're such a air head


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice   Well now you can watch it  

Wait, earlier you said if it was a good rerun with Chuck that you'd watch it, so clearly you were lying since you didn't know you had the channel. 

The USA should since we consider you guys a territory but deny you certain rights, that doesn't seem fair to me.  Plus aren't people born there considered US citizens?   Do you want to become part of the US?


----------



## sworder (Jan 25, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Ray you're such a air head



I dont watch much TV so I dont know the channels I have 



Sen said:


> Nice   Well now you can watch it
> 
> Wait, earlier you said if it was a good rerun with Chuck that you'd watch it, so clearly you were lying since you didn't know you had the channel.
> 
> The USA should since we consider you guys a territory but deny you certain rights, that doesn't seem fair to me.  Plus aren't people born there considered US citizens?   Do you want to become part of the US?



I wasnt lying, I need to see Chuck weekly so I'd just stream it online 

To be honest I dont really care what they do, Im moving to USA once Im done with uni so it wont benefit me anyway


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

sworder said:


> I wasnt lying, I need to see Chuck weekly so I'd just stream it online
> 
> To be honest I dont really care what they do, Im moving to USA once Im done with uni so it wont benefit me anyway



But then you could just watch other episodes too. :urr

Which state?


----------



## sworder (Jan 25, 2009)

California


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope you like it there.   To warn you, I have some friends from there and it's pretty expensive to live in the main cities.  But it seems like a great state to live in. 

Lucid lives there   (I miss her so much ).  

Anyways, I'm off to meet a friend, laters~ <33

Also, watch the rest of Gossip Girl, you need the full experience to love it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

England is much better, we don't have a lot of Mexicans and Puerto Ricans here. I've only met one Mexican in my life. Build up the numbers Ray


----------



## sworder (Jan 25, 2009)

Sen said:


> I hope you like it there.   To warn you, I have some friends from there and it's pretty expensive to live in the main cities.  But it seems like a great state to live in.
> 
> Lucid lives there   (I miss her so much ).
> 
> ...



My sister lives there, some town close to San Francisco. She'll take care of me 

Later 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> England is much better, we don't have a lot of Mexicans and Puerto Ricans here. I've only met one Mexican in my life. Build up the numbers Ray



Id love to but it would suck living by myself in some place I know nothing about, and without a job


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

Come stay with me or Bate in our party central towns


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Come stay with me or Bate in our party central towns



This.

Or we could move into my dad's house in Brighton, we'll have casual sex with Uffie all day


----------



## sworder (Jan 25, 2009)

Id rather just visit some time than live over there


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't pick America over England


----------



## sworder (Jan 25, 2009)

born and raised in American culture


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2009)

American culture is a lie


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I should be doing homework, but I don't want to, so I'm here again. 



sworder said:


> My sister lives there, some town close to San Francisco. She'll take care of me :hurr



That's sweet. 

San Francisco is so beautiful too~ 



sworder said:


> born and raised in American culture



Exactly 

*@Uffie/Bateman* Guess where Gossip is set?  America, that's right. 



Ennoea said:


> American culture is a lie



Where are you from? 

Not all of it. 

Granted, most American's don't live the lives of people like Blair, Chuck, etc.  That would be cool though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

Guess where the best actor in the show is from? Yeah I won't even say 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ7Obo6jqYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

You got me there. 

I wish I could hear Ed Westwick speak irl. pek

But Leighton Meester is from America, so it evens out.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cCOzo5s-KM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

He's even hotter in real life


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

He's suddenly even more appealing and amazing. 

Ed pek 

Uffie/Bateman/Other English People- Is it hard to not have an English accent?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 25, 2009)

And here i thought he couldn't get any hotter

Hehe sen, ask yourself if its hard to put on an english accent all the time


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

Well Ed lives around my area we all sound like that around here


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> And here i thought he couldn't get any hotter
> 
> Hehe sen, ask yourself if its hard to put on an english accent all the time



I can put on a bad fake one all the time pretty easy. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Well Ed lives around my area we all sound like that around here



Really?   That's such a great accent pek

You should try and meet him~


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

Sen said:


> I can put on a bad fake one all the time pretty easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.zomgupload.com/gwg9rqg7ekli.html

Listen to this


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 25, 2009)

Sen said:


> I can put on a bad fake one all the time pretty easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol also you asked the wrong question: it would be like "is hard to do an american accent" would be the correct one

Ed might me in USA most of the time though, so it would be kinda hard to meet him


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Link removed
> 
> Listen to this



Nice, confessing your love for sworder? 

You should say more though, English accents are better when a person talks for a bit like Ed in that video. 



Moonshine said:


> lol also you asked the wrong question: it would be like "is hard to do an american accent" would be the correct one
> 
> Ed might me in USA most of the time though, so it would be kinda hard to meet him



True, but I was curious because one actor who is English said it was very difficult to stop using an English accent, but Ed Westwick does it so nicely. 

But that gives us a better chance


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

How easy it is to stop using an English accent depends on how good you are at doing other accents


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

Uffie said:


> How easy it is to stop using an English accent depends on how good you are at doing other accents



Don't ask.


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Uffie said:


> How easy it is to stop using an English accent depends on how good you are at doing other accents



Well Ed Westwick is clearly good at it. ;3

Can you do it then?


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm terrible, the only one I can do is Scottish and that's just gross


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I'm terrible, the only one I can do is Scottish and that's just gross





I think it would be fun to hear.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm amazing with all accents


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Proof or it didn't happen. 

Try and prove you're like Chuck and say some of his lines in an American accent.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

I approve of this idea


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

I refuse to lower myself and speak in an American accent


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I approve of this idea



Thank you 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I refuse to lower myself and speak in an American accent



You mean like Chuck? 

I guess you think he's lowering himself on GG then.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

Excuses, excuses.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

Chuck gets paid, no one is paying me


----------



## sworder (Jan 25, 2009)

Talking about accents, Keira Knightley manages to hide hers quite well


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

You should do the same with Blair, Uffie. 

Or just in general, I'd love to hear your voice too.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 25, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck gets paid, no one is paying me



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWGW9wRCxDo[/YOUTUBE]



Sen said:


> You should do the same with Blair, Uffie.
> 
> Or just in general, I'd love to hear your voice too.



I would but I don't have a mic 

Well, not pretend to sound like Blair.  That would just be embarrassing


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2009)

sworder said:


> Talking about accents, Keira Knightley manages to hide hers quite well



That's true, I forget she's from the UK most of the time. 

*Uffie*- Get one 

I like how Blair sounds. 

Nice video


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2009)

Robbie Williams...my eyes, my ears, god why have you forsaken me!!!

Bateman lucky bastard sounds like that, I have a Yorkshire accent so I got the shit end of the stick


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 25, 2009)

FAPFAPFAPFAP

Anyway Keira does do a nice job


----------



## Leraine (Jan 26, 2009)

Keep on making gifs Bateman!


----------



## Mia (Jan 26, 2009)

accents 

you brits should make voice records for us to fap listen


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2009)

You should do it as well Mia, Russian accent~ 

And indeed, we need more Gossip Girl gifs. 

Gossip Girl deserves it's own subsection, then we could have a thread just for Gossip Girl creations


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2009)

I love it~ 

BlairxChuck gifs pek


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 26, 2009)

We're in for a crappy week my fellow Gossipians


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2009)

I know 

I hate having to wait an entire week


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 26, 2009)

I want Gossip Girl why they have to show a repeat?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 26, 2009)

If any of you are into fanfiction, you should really read this Gossip Girl fanfic. I absolutely loved it and it centers around ChuckxBlair



I'm really picky when it comes to fanfiction, but this is down right superb


----------



## Mia (Jan 27, 2009)

^cool. i'll read it sometime


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2009)

I heard an epic rumour, apparently Blair and Dan get forced in to being in a play together as the main leads


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

Is Chuck Bass the devil?


----------



## Sen (Jan 27, 2009)

Dan and Blair in a play together?   Then Chuck can be in it to and steal Blair away 

Anyways, I'll check out that fanfic soon, I have to go to class again soon. :<


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2009)

Apparently it'll be part of the teachers punishment.


----------



## Sen (Jan 27, 2009)

And she has to direct?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Is Chuck Bass the devil?



A beautiful devil



Ennoea said:


> Apparently it'll be part of the teachers punishment.


 Please no Dan x Blair


----------



## Uffie (Jan 27, 2009)

I want Dan Blair 

I've always secretly wanted that to happen


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 27, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I want Dan Blair
> 
> I've always secretly wanted that to happen



What's wrong with you


----------



## Sen (Jan 27, 2009)

Something must be wrong to want DanxBlair


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2009)

Just started this show and I just finished episode 17 of the first season and wow Georgina is possibly one of the most annoying characters ever. I wish she would just get shot in the head.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 27, 2009)

Umm no, it would be amazing.

Dan is the third best character and he's hot.  Plus, he doesn't really like Blair so she has to show him   Also Blair would finally get one up on Serena


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 27, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Just started this show and I just finished episode 17 of the first season and wow Georgina is possibly one of the most annoying characters ever. I wish she would just get shot in the head.



  I felt the same way


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2009)

Dan and Blair would be interesting but theres too much drama involving these guys as it is. I would prefer more scenes with them two tho, they're hilarious together.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Dan and Blair would be interesting but theres too much drama involving these guys as it is. I would prefer more scenes with them two tho, they're hilarious together.



Not you too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2009)

Next episode looks good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Dan and Blair would be interesting but theres too much drama involving these guys as it is. I would prefer more scenes with them two tho, they're hilarious together.


Chuck would of course counter by hooking up with Serena.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't want them to get together, I just mean some more scenes invloving them.


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Just started this show and I just finished episode 17 of the first season and wow Georgina is possibly one of the most annoying characters ever. I wish she would just get shot in the head.



I know, she's horrible. 

So who are you favorite characters? 



Uffie said:


> Umm no, it would be amazing.
> 
> Dan is the third best character and he's hot.  Plus, he doesn't really like Blair so she has to show him :pek  Also Blair would finally get one up on Serena :kukuku



I can't tell if you're joking or not 

Blair and Chuck are meant to be, and Dan and Blair is just 



Ennoea said:


> Dan and Blair would be interesting but theres too much drama involving these guys as it is. I would prefer more scenes with them two tho, they're hilarious together.



I wouldn't mind the play scenes, as long as they don't get together.  Anyways, Dan seems like he is going to hook up with the teacher anyways~



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Not you too



Clearly it's an epidemic of insanity 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Next episode looks good.



I hope it is 



Rukia said:


> Chuck would of course counter by hooking up with Serena.



I don't want that either 



Ennoea said:


> I don't want them to get together, I just mean some more scenes invloving them.



This would be okay


----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

Sen said:


> I know, she's horrible.
> 
> So who are you favorite characters?



Dan is one, Chuck, and maybe Serena. I don't really like Blaire at all shes kind of annoying in a way, like everything is suppose to go the way that she wants it to. Also wtf the actor for Jenny looks so much older than what she is lol.

EDIT: Actually I just watched episode 8 of season 2 and yeah Nate is now one of my favorites to. At first I always thought he was the big dick with chuck but now wow hes like the goody good guy of the show.


----------



## Mia (Jan 28, 2009)

wait you watch season 2... and you like Nate? 
Blair's not annoying  Goddesses just cant be. she's perfect pek


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

If you watch the first few episode you'd think she was an annoying bitch.


----------



## Mia (Jan 28, 2009)

first few episodes were filler


----------



## Leraine (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol, totally. What the hell was up with that joke blair - serena fight?


----------



## Mia (Jan 28, 2009)

and Chuck... interested in Jenny...yeah rite


----------



## Leraine (Jan 28, 2009)

Interested in her virgin doorway. I'd be too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

I think Chuck should be the one who takes her virginity


----------



## Mia (Jan 28, 2009)

i think she should die a virgin


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

I want Jenny to find out she like girls and for some Lesbian love to commence.

Why are you rep sealed Bateman, I wanna show you some love you silly whore person you


----------



## Leraine (Jan 28, 2009)

Well damn. I can only picture those hands groping orihime any time.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

I want Jenny x Eric






> Why are you rep sealed Bateman, I wanna show you some love you silly whore person you



Section banned yesterday


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

> Section banned yesterday



Was it because your so sexy?



> I want Jenny x Eric



Eric apparently refused to be a recurring character.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Was it because your so sexy?



That's always the case 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRLaIaW4WC8[/YOUTUBE]

 this scene made me want to cry just now, seriously


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

Serena's a peeping tom, I knew it

I remember that ep, Nate treated her like shit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

He's such a player 

In love with Serena


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

First Blair, then Serena, then he was after Vanessa, and then Jenny and now Vanessa again and soon Chuck, he's like a hooker.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 28, 2009)

It's true, Nate is a whore.  It's because he has no acting ability so the easiest thing to do is just make him get with everyone


----------



## Leraine (Jan 28, 2009)

We should all in fact admire him for getting in everyone's pants. 

All hail Nate! For we need to learn his ways of aimlessly seducing women out of his league. ;___;


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 28, 2009)

Nate is an ass

Uffie i heard a brittany song yesterday at a restraunt and thought of you and your set


----------



## Uffie (Jan 28, 2009)

Ohh shit, this is just asking for it 





> Uffie i heard a brittany song yesterday at a restraunt and thought of you and your set



You have no idea how many people tell me they think of me when they hear a Britney song 

Britney and I, taking over your minds


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 28, 2009)

ah, my eyes are burning!



oh, I spelled britney wrong.
 not surprisng with that set you had

Indeed


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

How to make AMV's

Lol.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 28, 2009)

You people stop posting funny vids! I can't watch them!  ...


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> How to make AMV's
> 
> Lol.



 Away with the Fairies!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

too big


----------



## Uffie (Jan 28, 2009)

Harry Hill better hope he never runs into me after that


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't find him funny


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

> I don't find him funny



How can you not find a grown man making fart jokes not funny?


----------



## Uffie (Jan 28, 2009)

> How can you not find a grown man making fart jokes not funny?



For that very reason?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2009)

Just saw the preview for next weeks episode. It looks superb


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Just saw the preview for next weeks episode. It looks superb



Share the wealth please


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 28, 2009)

i think i'm still on episode 12... 

time to catch up!!


----------



## Uffie (Jan 28, 2009)

GG is on now over here


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2009)

New episode Preview:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> New episode Preview:


----------



## Uffie (Jan 28, 2009)

NO NO NO NO WHAT IS CHUCK DOING 

That's it, I'm getting rid of my Chuck/Blair avy


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope Blair pawns that bitch

Fuck Georgina, she is ugly, why did chuck have to say she was the most beautiful woman?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 28, 2009)

You sure. I hope it isn't.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

Hahaha Chuck is right to do what he did


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah, i see it now

So does Blair get expelled before she finds out about that stupid teacher and dan, or after?I wonder...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

Serena and Blair will team up to take her down


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Serena and Blair will team up to take her down



HELL YES 

That preview looks amazing~ 

But Chuck, why?   He should be loyal to Blair. :<


----------



## Uffie (Jan 28, 2009)

Chuck and Blair are over 

They can't carry on doing what they were doing, the writers know that would start to get boring


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2009)

No they're not 

The writers will put them back together when fans start getting angry at that whore that seduced him (unless it turns out to be Blair in an odd but lovely twist ).


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

Fuck Blair...she did something with Jack


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2009)

We don't know that...  Also, it seems unlikely since he's been kicked off the show pretty much. 

And don't forget what Chuck did to Blair with those hookers.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

Not that again. HE DIDN'T DO ANYTHING! And besides they're not even going out so fuck Blair


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2009)

Kristen from E Online seems to indicate in her most recent batch of spoilers that Nate and Blair will be getting back together.

I totally fucking called that shit!


----------



## Uffie (Jan 28, 2009)

If anyone wants it 

I can see that happening, I loved Blair and Nate in the books


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Kristen from E Online seems to indicate in her most recent batch of spoilers that Nate and Blair will be getting back together.
> 
> I totally fucking called that shit!



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

Not surprised, they're gonna do a love triangle...again


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Not surprised, they're gonna do a love triangle...again



Ahh I don't care anymore! As long as Chuck is happy everything is fine....


----------



## Uffie (Jan 28, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 28, 2009)

All I want is Blair to be happy


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2009)

Fucking Nate


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

They have to justify paying him a wage, forcing this shit on us


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2009)

Nate makes me laugh.  The writers have no clue what to do with him.  He disappears for like 5 episodes at a time!  Seriously, what was the point of his "cameo" in this week's episode?  To remind the viewers that he has a romantic interest in Vanessa?  lol.  I like Nate more than Dan though.

Dan is a douche for hitting on Serena's teacher.  Did you guy's see the promo for the next episode?  The teacher makes a face that indicates that she is uncomfortable.  I think Dan is the aggressor.


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2009)

It's weird because Nate was probably supposed to be the main lead actor that Blair and Serena would fight over. 

I don't hate him though.  But I hate that teacher.   I bet she wants Dan too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

Who knew Dan is jail bait now?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Nate makes me laugh.  The writers have no clue what to do with him.  He disappears for like 5 episodes at a time!  Seriously, what was the point of his "cameo" in this week's episode?  To remind the viewers that he has a romantic interest in Vanessa?  lol.  I like Nate more than Dan though.
> 
> Dan is a douche for hitting on Serena's teacher.  Did you guy's see the promo for the next episode?  The teacher makes a face that indicates that she is uncomfortable.  I think Dan is the aggressor.


Yeah, Nate coming out of the blue is annoying. 

I agree with what you said about The teacher, but I also think her expression was maybe because of Blair? Blair trying to destroy her, teacher turns to dan*rolls eyes* for support. Or he goes to her first.


Sen said:


> It's weird because Nate was probably supposed to be the main lead actor that Blair and Serena would fight over.
> 
> I don't hate him though.  But I hate that teacher.   I bet she wants Dan too.


 i hope that doesn't happen again

She is a bitch. I can't even remember her name she sucks to much


Ennoea said:


> Who knew Dan is jail bait now?



ugh. Chuck would be the true jail bait.


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Who knew Dan is jail bait now?



It's true, but so weird. 



Moonshine said:


> She is a bitch. I can't even remember her name she sucks to much
> 
> ugh. Chuck would be the true jail bait.



Did we even learn it? 

How old is Ed Westwick anyways?  He seems somewhat old, but not too much.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 28, 2009)

Sen said:


> It's true, but so weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah we did, serena said it

Well apparently he was born on June 27, 1987. So i am a few months older than him

but i was talking about chuck, who is still a minor on the show.


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> yeah we did, serena said it
> 
> Well apparently he was born on June 27, 1987. So i am a few months older than him
> 
> but i was talking about chuck, who is still a minor on the show.



I see   Oh well 

Wow, he's really mature and sexy for being so young 

I know.  But he acts so old and mature.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't believe the shows trying to make us believe that woman is a teacher, she looks like a porn star.


----------



## sworder (Jan 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is5Cu2HNnk8[/YOUTUBE]

No more ChuckxBlair 

Ah well. I mostly liked Blair cuz she cared about Chuck. If she won't care about him, then


----------



## Sen (Jan 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I can't believe the shows trying to make us believe that woman is a teacher, she looks like a porn star.







sworder said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is5Cu2HNnk8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> No more ChuckxBlair
> 
> Ah well. I mostly liked Blair cuz she cared about Chuck. If she won't care about him, then



Blair loves him 

And Chuck should love her back.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

Chuck and Blair better happen, or I'll shoot someone.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

OHHHHH WTF this half brother business better pop up again, because that's just bullshit what those adopted parents did.

I bet Dan and Serena will end up meeting there brother at collage.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

Man at this point I don't even think the writers know what to do any more.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Why is the half brother plot line always the same in almost any story? The adopted parents want to protect the kid/adult even though the real parents just want to fucking talk.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2009)

I just saw the sneak peek for next week's episode.  Chuck, Vanessa, and Nate teaming up to unravel Chuck's mystery = a win of epic proportions.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

And it looks like Blair might of screwed her self over even more. Though the teacher is a little bitch like seriously Blair did say sorry and all that and than she goes and rats on her. Ruining someones dream isn't very nice.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 29, 2009)

The teacher is a bitch

I can't believe Vanassa would help Chuck


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Why not? He pretty much said sorry near the end when he was thinking about buying that bar.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, but she still seemed to hate him.


----------



## Intrepid (Jan 30, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yeah, but she still seemed to hate him.



I thought Vanessa learned to get along with most people. the only person she still seems to dislike very much at this point is still Blair.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 30, 2009)

Magpie said:


> I thought Vanessa learned to get along with most people. the only person she still seems to dislike very much at this point is still Blair.



I thought she hated him because of that place closing, and what blair and him were trying to ruin her. But maybe she got over, i can't remember


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

Chuck didn't really try to ruin her all that much in that episode, hes was more interested in the building.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think he really cares about Vanessa, either way.  

I can't wait until Monday.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2009)

Hell yeah Chuck cares about Vanessa!  They are like dating in real life.

He likes her on the show since she makes Nate happy.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2009)

I meant the characters, not the actors. 

And Chuck doesn't really seem to care about Vanessa that much.  I mean they've only interacted a little bit.  Although yeah, I suppose he wants Nate to be happy, but I don't think that means he really likes her as a person.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 30, 2009)

The actors are dating irl?


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2009)

Dan and Serena's actors are for sure  

It seems Chuck and Vanessa's are as well


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats just..odd...

I knew about Dan and Serena. 

Tbh, i don't think its a good idea to date a co-worker


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

Happens all the time though.... Plus Penn and Blake went to school together so they knew each other from before.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 30, 2009)

Really? I didn't know they went to school with each other...interesting


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't know that either. 

Acting school?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe elementary or junior high. Wiki didn't say.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 30, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Maybe elementary or junior high. Wiki didn't say.



cool.

I wonder if he knows that kelly guy, that blake was friends with since childhood as well


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 30, 2009)

Blair's parents in real life were drug dealers


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, i read about that.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

And she was born in a jail.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 30, 2009)

spaZ said:


> And she was born in a jail.



She gets more and more amazing everytime I learn more about her


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2009)

2 more days till the episode is out, cant wait


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't hold my excitement in


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

Wait, her parents were seriously drug deals and she was born in prison?  That sounds so unlikely. 

Indeed though, it's so soon


----------



## Uffie (Jan 31, 2009)

It really did happen Sen


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

Well then I also like her even more.  

That's seriously amazing though, being a great actress out of such diversity.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 31, 2009)

Sen said:


> Well then I also like her even more.
> 
> That's seriously amazing though, being a great actress out of such diversity.



Check this out Sen:


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, I didn't even realize it at the time.

I have been marathoning season 4 of 24 this weekend.  Leighton had a nice little cameo role during the season.  (She's eventually killed though.)  ;cry


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2009)

If it was someone else they'd still be whining about their past, I like Leighton more now. Her parents sound like idiots tho and ten years for marijuana? Isn't that a bit much?:S


----------



## Uffie (Jan 31, 2009)

Gossip Girl drinking game


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2009)

Drink everytime you see Serena's boobs

You'll die of liver failure by the end of the Ep


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think but I wanna play 


Moonshine and Uffie can make out


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2009)

Bate youre a cunt 

Blair tied Chuck in the poll


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey hey hey no need for such language butter cup.


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2009)

Then dont do that


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 31, 2009)

sworder said:


> Then dont do that



Sorry! I thought Uffie was my girl too


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2009)

And that would be such a nice way to show you love her right 

Anyway lets drop it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 31, 2009)

sworder said:


> And that would be such a nice way to show you love her right
> 
> Anyway lets drop it.


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2009)

Is this program worth watching?

It's only 2 seasons deep, so I don't mind starting.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 31, 2009)

If you liked the OC you probably will like this show.


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2009)

The OC
One Tree Hill
90210

hot girls wearing next to nothing?

I'll check it out


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

It's pretty good if you like those shows, at least I think so 

It starts out a bit slow though, so I'd give it a chance past at least the first 10 episodes~ <33


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 31, 2009)

Sen did you see the link on Leighton


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

I did after I went back through the spam and checked. 

She's even more amazing~


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 31, 2009)

Indeed she is. To come that far from that kind of start...is awesome


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

I know.   I'm glad she's Blair, she really fits perfectly in the role too.

Wow, it's almost Monday too


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes she does fit, though i find it a little funny that she has naturally blonde hair and dyed it brown for the show.

Yeah it is. I can't watch it till tuesday


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2009)

> The OC
> One Tree Hill
> 90210



It shits on all those, especially Beverly Hills and OTH. 

I was watching S2 again on ITV2 I forgot how awesome the first couple of eps of the season were, especially Chuck and Blair.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

^That sounds fun~ 

*Moonshine- *I'm sorry, you'll see it soon though 

Or maybe Monday night if it's up quickly like before


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 31, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> It shits on all those, especially Beverly Hills and OTH.
> 
> I was watching S2 again on ITV2 I forgot how awesome the first couple of eps of the season were, especially Chuck and Blair.


I liked OTH in the beginning, though after they aged it sucks.


Sen said:


> ^That sounds fun~
> 
> *Moonshine- *I'm sorry, you'll see it soon though
> 
> Or maybe Monday night if it's up quickly like before



Meh, I don't plan on staying up late to watch it though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2009)

> Blair: I wasn't aware that robots got jealous. Did they update your software when I was away?



Epic


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 31, 2009)

Blair has all the best lines, i liked what she said when she found out Serena and Dan were going out, again.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2009)

> Blair Waldorf: Can I just say how sorry I am that I judged you earlier? I thought you were just a callow, social-climbing former swimsuit model who married above her station only to be enslaved by her own insecurities. When I saw you rolling around on the floor with my adolescent ex, I realized you have a compassionate side.





> Blair Waldorf: [talking about Chuck] You are living proof a person can't buy class.


More epicness from Blair


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Meh, I don't plan on staying up late to watch it though.



I guess I can understand that if you want to get some sleep. 



Ennoea said:


> Epic



Indeed 



Moonshine said:


> Blair has all the best lines, i liked what she said when she found out Serena and Dan were going out, again.



She does


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 31, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> More epicness from Blair


Indeed


Sen said:


> I guess I can understand that if you want to get some sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i haven't been getting much sleep lately. So i want all the sleep i can get. I'll watch it tuesday when i wake up.


btw check your rep.


And you took away your birthday.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yeah, i haven't been getting much sleep lately. So i want all the sleep i can get. I'll watch it tuesday when i wake up.
> 
> btw check your rep.
> 
> And you took away your birthday.



I'm sorry, really busy?   I hope you can get more then 

I shall soon 

On my profile?  Or what do you mean?


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 31, 2009)

Sen said:


> I'm sorry, really busy?   I hope you can get more then
> 
> I shall soon
> 
> On my profile?  Or what do you mean?



Not busy, just am not being able to force myself to sleep. I hope so too, thanks.

Good. 

Yeah on your profile. 

I wish you were here so i could invite you to my party. Though it will be nothing like blairs parties.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Not busy, just am not being able to force myself to sleep. I hope so too, thanks.
> 
> Good.
> 
> ...



I see.  Well hopefully it will happen soon 

When is your bday?   We can always do something over Spring Break anyways~ <33


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 31, 2009)

Sen said:


> I see.  Well hopefully it will happen soon
> 
> When is your bday?   We can always do something over Spring Break anyways~ <33



Yeah hopefully.

Five days after yours.
And a few months before Ed's.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 1, 2009)

I finally got my best friend into GG  

She kept saying that Chuck looked like a rapist and he probably used his overly large nostrils to smell out his victims   She learned to love him in the end.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 1, 2009)

> Chuck: [Suggestively] If you want to thank me...
> Serena: It's a sandwich, Chuck.





> Nate: No offense, but don't you think you're a little outmatched?
> Chuck: At squash? I've been playing my father since 8th grade, how good can Marcus be?
> Nate: No, I mean as a guy. Blair wants to be a princess and your greatest achievement is owning part of a burlesque club.
> Chuck: Which is why I have to get to know him. No one is that perfect. Once I get him outta the way, I'll have a clear shot with Blair.
> ...



Chuck has the best lines in this show and how dare Blair tied with Chuck in the poll


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 1, 2009)

I beg to differ


> Blair: You look like a firing squad.





> Blair: Second semester seniors get a free pass, like pregnant ladies or 14-year-old Chinese gymnasts. Constance wants their students to get into the best colleges. That's why this free pass exists. The headmistress, if she knew about this grade, she'd rap you on the wrist





> Blair: Dan Humphrey. He's like a cafeteria lady who won the lottery. You couldn't pry that acceptance from his hands with the jaws of life





> Serena: [hugs Dan] This is MY news.
> Blair: A postcard would have been fine. I'm really happy for you. I'm going to go vomit now.





> Blair: [to Nate] I'm not maternal, I've just been spending too much time with Cyrus and I'm turning Jewish. Come on, I see kugel.





> Blair: [to Dorota] She is the loosest girl in class, don't you know Chuck doesn't like his fruit pre-picked


----------



## Uffie (Feb 1, 2009)

This kind of ruined my life


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 1, 2009)

> Blair: Dorota, are you insane?
> Dorota: I don't know


                       .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 1, 2009)

I wanna lick the sweat from his body


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 1, 2009)

Who doesn't


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 1, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Who doesn't



Do you like guys again now?


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 1, 2009)

I only like Blair and Chuck


----------



## sworder (Feb 1, 2009)

Chuck needs to shave, seriously.


----------



## Serp (Feb 1, 2009)

I caught up on all these episodes, and I have to say. At first I hated Blair and Chuck, but now they are the only reason I watch it now.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, they really are the only reason to watch the show now.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2009)

Theres nothing better than a pale brit getting some sun


----------



## Sen (Feb 1, 2009)

That picture is still him though~ 

Damn, only one more day until a new episode~ 

Chuck and Blair should be tied because they're best together.


----------



## Mia (Feb 2, 2009)

:rofl


at least i recognized him from the first time here. Took me ages to get that it was actually Peter Petrelli from Heroes in Fergie's video for 'Big girls dont cry'


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 2, 2009)

I really hate that guy


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2009)

Meh okay song, he's hardly in it tho.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't believe Blair got expelled for posting a rumor on a website.  That's pretty much the epitomy of bullshit.

I don't know what to make of Chuck's little mystery.  Is this storyline going to go anywhere or is this a one episode thing?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2009)

I HATE Serena with a passion. she's always jumping into conclusions.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't believe that Dan and Serena aren't trying to help the teacher after learning the facts.

Seriously, she totally deserves her job back.  And she needs to be impregnated by Chuck as soon as possible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

I think this is the best episode in a while...not sure really. And Chuck wasn't even in it that much.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2009)

Nate is never going to get an actual storyline.  

I don't blame Dan too much.  That teacher is pretty cute.


----------



## Logic (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah she was.

Btw I hate Blair now. A lot. A LOT.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2009)

Blair was lookin really pale.

The whole Chuck storyline seemed a little "out there" if you get what I mean. I mean seriously a secret society? wtf.


----------



## sworder (Feb 2, 2009)

It was disappointing there was little Chuck in the episode 

Anyway Dan got that bitch where he wanted her, he's got a little of my respect


----------



## Allen Walker (Feb 2, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Blair was lookin really pale.
> 
> The whole Chuck storyline seemed a little "out there" if you get what I mean. I mean seriously a secret society? wtf.



Yea i agree. I found it really hard to get into the episodes with that stupid storyline. The ending saved the episode for me. Dan that pimp .


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2009)

Worst quote from Gossip Girl so far IMO~



> "This is madness!"
> 
> "No, this is Constance!"



Why would they possible try and use that, it was terrible. 

Anyways, I felt bad for Dorota.  But I liked Serena this episode, I'm just worried that in a few weeks we'll have Dan and Serena pining for each other again after breaking up for the billionth time.  I thought the ending was pretty epic though, I can't wait to see what happens from it.  I still like Blair, my only complaint is her forcing Dorota to do so much. 

As for Chuck, I don't know, I don't really like the plotline where he totally doesn't care about Blair, but I guess we'll see where it goes.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Dan just fucked himself over. I don't see him going to Yale now since it will obviously get out that he fucked her. I hope Rachel is gone soon though since I am already starting to hate her, yes shes hot but rats on people way to much.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 3, 2009)

Hopefully, this is gonna be the end of Dan and Serena. D: WE'VE HAD ENOUGH OF THOSE TWO BREAKING AND UP AND MAKING UP. GAWD. 

Gosh, can Nate and Vanessa get anymore USELESS?! When Vanessa got that mask thing, I thought it was one of those ~secret underground people~ sending her an invitation AND THEN SOMEHOW THEY WOULD SCREW HER OVER.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2009)

^I know   I have a feeling that Serena will probably end up wanting him again though since he's with the teacher, otherwise where is the drama? 

I totally agree about Vanessa, that's what I thought too, or I thought she might be one of the call girls   But no, it was just a filler moment for no reason ;(

*spaZ- *That's pretty true with Dan, but I guess we'll see.  I think he'd still get another chance since he is the student.  I think he's ruined his potential future relationship with Serena though, it would be ironic if she wants to fight for him. 

I know, I do like the drama she is stirring up though   But yeah, she does tell on everyone and get parents involved, which is annoying.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm seriously starting to doubt the skill of the writers lately.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 3, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm seriously starting to doubt the skill of the writers lately.



It was a weird episode


----------



## sworder (Feb 3, 2009)

The only really weird part was the Chuck thing, they need to drop it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah 


Enemy of the state sort of thing


----------



## sworder (Feb 3, 2009)

told you guys she was the worst, I dont even mind Jenny so much now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 3, 2009)

Dan and Serena are finish for another 3 episodes


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know what you guys are bitching about? My only problem with this episode was that there wasn't that much Chuck and that they put that Vanessa and Nate crap in...I hate those two.


----------



## sworder (Feb 3, 2009)

The Chuck side plot seems like something Heroes would pull, too random and pointless.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2009)

What are you guys talking about?  Rachel is hot.  She's better looking than Serena, and frankly...it's not even close between the two of them.

The Chuck storyline wasn't bad to me at all.  It seems like something a rich person would be involved with.  There is still a lot of mystery surrounding Bart's death as well.  I think you guys are just pouting over the fact that he kissed another girl.  I don't blame him.  Blair had her chance!  He should move on and collect other girls.


----------



## sworder (Feb 3, 2009)

To be honest I'm glad he got over Blair 

And yeah Rachel is hot but she's too silly and whiny, which annoys me. And now that i look back as I was gonna post something about it but didnt


----------



## Mia (Feb 3, 2009)

chuck's new girl isnt that pretty  rachel was annoying, serena did a good thing breaking up with dan and blair looked beautiful pek

nate and vanessa


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 3, 2009)

^
The person who wrote that sounds so jealous


----------



## Serp (Feb 3, 2009)

Not enough Chuck 
I hate Vanessa, and the Dan + Serena bullshit, is really getting on my nerves. 
 Well at least Dan got laid.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2009)

I actually think they need to increase Vanessa's role.  I like her more than any of the other female characters not named Blair.


----------



## Serp (Feb 3, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I actually think they need to increase Vanessa's role.  I like her more than any of the other female characters not named Blair.



Actually I can agree with this. But Blairs little squad provide me with more entertainment than Vanessa thou :/


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 3, 2009)

am i the only one who likes Vanessa? 

i think she's awesome n hot! 

@Uffie: i hope that's not a scene from GG!


----------



## spaZ (Feb 3, 2009)

Next episode isn't till March 2nd? :S


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw the spoiler pics on spoilertv.  Blair and Nate kissing?  

I thought we were done with that pairing...I guess not.  Maybe Chuck and Vanessa will hook up?  Partner swaps happen all the time on this show.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2009)

March 2nd?   Are you serious? 

Anyways, one upside to this episode was the lack of Jenny.

Dorota is awesome, I hope they give her a subplot someday


----------



## Mia (Feb 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I saw the spoiler pics on spoilertv.  Blair and Nate kissing?
> 
> I thought we were done with that pairing...I guess not.  Maybe Chuck and Vanessa will hook up?  Partner swaps happen all the time on this show.



Blair and Nate? 


no


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2009)

She's not good enough for Chuck, that's all it is


----------



## Mia (Feb 4, 2009)

if she or he wasnt good enough for the other they would never got into that Chuck & Blair thing so deep 


besides its hard to love someone like Blair, Nate just cant handle it


----------



## Leraine (Feb 4, 2009)

Awww! <33

You jerk get your tongue out of there.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2009)

Nate x Blair? This is a fucking tragedy.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um2Lxambevc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2009)

So what happens to Vanessa?  She doesn't really have an identity outside of Nate on this show.  Is she just going to disappear from the plot altogether?


----------



## Sen (Feb 4, 2009)

Nate and Blair? 

Wait, Vanessa is hooking up with Chuck then? :<


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 4, 2009)

Since we wont be getting gossip girl for a while I decided to pick up the new 90210. Its pretty good so far, but I'm only just getting into it. Once I catch up to the latest episodes I'll let you know if its worth the watch.


----------



## Mia (Feb 4, 2009)

^ i tried that. got bored. besides they have stars of original 90210. and god they got old >__<


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2009)

> Since we wont be getting gossip girl for a while I decided to pick up the new 90210.



I watched it, terrible acting, typical line form the show:

Random girl about the new girl: "She's probably poor"
School Bitch: "Ew"

Thats about as deep as that show gets

As for GG, random ep was random. The whole teacher business was strange but what Dan pulled out in the end confirms the nail in the coffin for Dan and Slutterina. 

The whole Chuck stuff was just weird, suddenly he's after some nanny who's gone missing? Whats this a soap opera?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm on episode 10 right now. I'm actually enjoying it as much as I enjoyed GG. It starts off slower than Gossip Girl, but it does pick up quickly.

Yeah the whole storyline with Chuck just seemed out of place. Its like they're turning what should be a coming of age story into something out of a James Bond film


----------



## Sen (Feb 4, 2009)

Well hopefully the plot line won't be that intense   I don't see why they're throwing something so crazy in there, but hopefully they know what they're doing


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2009)

Im Bass, Chuck Bass, licence to thrill!!!

Hope it doesn't go like that.


----------



## Sen (Feb 4, 2009)

That's another thing, what is with the writers using cliche lines from other famous things like 300?   I seriously hope they don't do that again


----------



## sworder (Feb 7, 2009)

54 for Blair 

The list is complete shit though. Other than Megan Fox, the top 5 are crap. Eva Mendes is "pretty" one could say, not gorgeous to be up there. Seriously lacking in sex appeal


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 7, 2009)

I like 52 for some reason


----------



## sworder (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah I bet you have 2 good reasons for that


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 7, 2009)

you notice as well


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2009)

Kirsten Bell ("Gossip Girl" or the voice) is #9, she's pretty high up there as well   I remember her from Veronica Mars, I wonder if she'll ever get some type of cameo in the show, that would be cool.


----------



## Mia (Feb 7, 2009)

top 10 are so not my type (save Megan Fox)


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 7, 2009)

Kristen Bell is gorgeous  

That list is flawed


----------



## sworder (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah Kristen Bell looks amazing in Heroes.

Though I find more attractive chicks from 11-20 than 1-10


----------



## Mia (Feb 7, 2009)

Jessica Alba is #15. such a blasphemy.  that just proves most men have bad taste


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 7, 2009)

I was going to blame it on the americans but It's the UK Edition


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2009)

^

I haven't seen Heroes, but she is cool 

Is there a list for guys too?  I'm sure Ed should be pretty high on that list


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 7, 2009)

I dunno but i doubt they'll make him really high


----------



## Mia (Feb 7, 2009)

last time i checked Elle magazine (or was it cosmo) ratings they had Orlando Bloom as the hottest male


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 7, 2009)

He's so tiny 


















Physically


----------



## Mia (Feb 7, 2009)

he has a supermodel girlfriend tho. pretty hot


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I dunno but i doubt they'll make him really high



They obviously lack taste 



Mia said:


> last time i checked Elle magazine (or was it cosmo) ratings they had Orlando Bloom as the hottest male



He's actually pretty sexy in a way, like in PotC.  I prefer Johnny Depp myself >3  Although Ed Westwick just has a special attitude that I love~ <3



Mia said:


> he has a supermodel girlfriend tho. pretty hot



Who? 

By the way, who is in your avy?


----------



## Mia (Feb 7, 2009)

Miranda Kerr




my ava is 2 male models <3


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2009)

She's pretty. ;3

Oh wow, I thought one of them was a girl and that one reminded me of the actress that plays Hermione Granger (just the eyes and eyebrows).  

At least Jenny wasn't in the top 100   (Because we do have to talk a bit about GG you guys since this isn't an FC )


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 7, 2009)

One day we'll make a GG FC


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2009)

It would be nice because then we wouldn't have to worry about spam posts   Granted I do like a thread for it too since then it's easier for people to find it <3


----------



## Uffie (Feb 8, 2009)

The comments about Blair on that list 



> Leighton Lover says:
> Leighton's character in GG (Gossip Girl) is awsome I want to be just like Blair Waldorf! In fact sometimes I put on a wig and girl's clothes and make up and say my name is Blair Waldorf! I get drunk sometimes and when I pick up my phone I say "Helllo this is Blair Waldorf"! My favorite show is GG! And I think you can guess who my favorite character is!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 8, 2009)

Chuck Bass?


----------



## Mia (Feb 8, 2009)

^ i like you


----------



## Leraine (Feb 9, 2009)

Damn, that episode was slow. But still, very steamy.

And I would have preferred if the teacher would have really made a move on Dan. (Well, before everything went down for her )


----------



## Sen (Feb 9, 2009)

Haha, well in the end 

Damn, are there seriously no new episodes in February?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm hoping that the Nate/Blair fling will result in a lot of Chuck/Vanessa scenes.  Chuck and Vanessa don't have to have romantic scenes for this to be a good scenario.  I'm perfectly fine with them working together to destroy the other pairing or perhaps just getting together occasionally and badmouthing Nate and Blair.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2009)

I hope the new eps alittle more sensible than the recent one where stupid shit was happening.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2009)

The worst aspect of the show has been the lack of continuity.  New episodes are scattered.  I tune in some weeks expecting to watch a new episode and am disappointed when they re-air an old one.  I have also missed new episodes because I assumed it was "repeat week" again.  The flow is no good in other words.

I'd change my vote if I could.  I wasn't pleased with how Blair handled that thing with her teacher.  So she slips down a bit in my book.  Chuck and Vanessa are now my favorite characters.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't believe 10 people like Jenny.  I thought she ws easily the worst character on this show.  I even like Erik a lot more than her.

Dan and Serena.  I'm hoping it's over.  This relationship has started and stopped too many times now.  It doesn't seem like it's going to work.  I'm ready for them to move on.  The Blair/Nate pics surfaced.  Maybe all of the pairings should shift?  Dan/Vanessa and Chuck/Serena.  I'd be fine with giving these 3 a shot.  It would be interesting to see what sort of romantic chemistry these characters have with one another.  Chuck/Serena may be difficult since Lily sort of adopted him...but Dan was "basically" in the same situation.  So why not?


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2009)

I know, I hate Jenny still  

It seems to be over though for Dan and Serena  

But I think Chuck is going to be doing something involving whatever his father was involved in, so he probably won't be paired with them for awhile.  But damn, it's such a long wait before we know for sure


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 12, 2009)

The poll is fixed


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2009)

Well Shoko just voted for them all, hence that mistake 

I just noticed Chuck has more than Blair again ...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2009)

Chuck deserves more than Blair.  Blair hasn't been as likable lately.  :S

I hate Georgina...but I think she's a decent antagonist.  I'm curious to see what sort of role she will have when she returns.  My guess is that she will be going after Blair since it was basically Blair that screwed her over at the end of the first season.  (Nate might get caught up in it as well since he's going to basically be with Blair during the next several episodes.)


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2009)

I disagree, with the exception of the way Blair treats Dorota, that makes me rage a bit. :< 

I hated her too, but it might be because of her actor, I've never liked Michelle Trachenburg since I began watching Buffy.  It would be interesting to see her vs. Blair though. ;3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2009)

More Blair/Nate pics on Gossip Girl.  (I'll give the writers some credit...these pics have definitely caused a stir.)  Most people aren't happy about this pairing and are being very vocal about it.

I don't expect it to last long honestly.  Nate needs it to last long.  He has become an obscure character on this show.


----------



## Mia (Feb 13, 2009)

more pics? post?


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2009)

Where do you see these pictures?  But yeah, I agree, despite being 'canon' it's so unpopular, I doubt it will last long at all   Poor Nate, he was supposed to be the main guy but then everyone fell in love with Chuck.  I guess it just shows how much an audience can change stuff


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2009)

*More pics of Blair and Nate making out.* 



Chuck has pretty shitty friends.  He's helped Nate with his dad multiple times in this series...and this is how Nate chooses to repay him?

Blair also comes off looking badly.  A couple of episodes ago she vows to be with Chuck through everything...apparently those were just pretty words.

Chuck's dad is as dead now as he was then.  It's nice to know that Chuck's friends care about his feelings.  

I hope Nate and Blair are in a car accident.


----------



## Mia (Feb 13, 2009)

aww they kinda look cute 


and come on its not like Chuck was all interested in Blair's feelings when she was saying 'big words'


----------



## Uffie (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, she did promise to be his everything but then she found Chuck with prostitutes and then he continued to insult her    It's not like Chuck had any problem moving on either with that other woman, she's not in the wrong at all as far as I can see.


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Yeah, she did promise to be his everything but then she found Chuck with prostitutes and then he continued to insult her    It's not like Chuck had any problem moving on either with that other woman, she's not in the wrong at all as far as I can see.



I have to agree with Uffie and Mia, Chuck really let Blair down so it's understandable that she is different now.

I do think Nate should be better to Chuck though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2009)

Chuck was going through a difficult time.  She should have cut him more slack.  He's a conflicted individual...he's shown us that many times now.  Blair knows that's a part of his personality...the fact that she was willing to discard him and move on so easily makes me doubt her feelings for him.  I think she just lusted after him and never actually "loved" him.

We obviously don't agree.  I'm just announcing my opinion.  I blame Blair for what happened.  And I consider her relationship with Nate to be a betrayal.  I hope Chuck moves on and Blair realizes she made a mistake.  I'd like to see Blair beg Chuck to take her back at some point.


----------



## Mia (Feb 13, 2009)

Blair isnt the easiest person either. both of them make it hard to love them


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2009)

That's why they're perfect for each other


----------



## Uffie (Feb 13, 2009)

I read that Nate and Blair hooking up was about the familiar and the comfortable and that Blair and Chuck are going to get back together


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 13, 2009)

Uffie help me with something please


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope Chuck just steals her away in a very romantic manner


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope Uffie just comes in and help me


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2009)

She will, as always 

You have so many valentines   When will you choose the two that advance?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 13, 2009)

Join the list Sen


Do you know how to make avy this shape by any chance?


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think I could beat out the others 



I can make it like that, I'm not sure if it's exactly the same as Uffie's though.  I could trace Uffie's though and make that exact shape though if I needed to.  I figured out that's how people made my flower avatars.   I can't make fancy writing though ;<


----------



## sworder (Feb 13, 2009)

she's writing PMs 

i can do that just post the pic 

EDIT: yeah, you can just make the corners more circular or whatever by adjusting the radius at the top


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't want you to do it for me I WANT TO DO IT SO TELL ME


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2009)

I see, I never knew that  

By the way, do you think that one babysitter was killed?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 13, 2009)

Who cares, I hated the whole thing. Chuck vs the United States Government


----------



## Uffie (Feb 13, 2009)

My way is better and neater


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, I think the weird plot with Chuck is a bit out there, hopefully it won't get too crazy.

*Uffie- *Which way? 

@Bateman, if you want to know how I do it, here is how (although there is likely a much easier way, but it works for me)~

*Spoiler*: __ 



*First, you click on the rounded tool and then you can change the radius.  The lower the radius is, the more square it is as I just figured out lol 

Also, make sure if it says "Background" by the red star blob then you double click on it and change it to a "Layer."

Then, after you have clicked the Rounded Rectangle Tool, you can just make the shape on the picture (since my image was small, I did a close up so I could trace from the edges).*







*Spoiler*: __ 



*Now click on the Path Selection Tool (circled in red), and click on the outline circle-rectangle you just made on the picture.  Then, right click on the picture and choose "Create Vector Mask."  *





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Finally, right click the layer part (circled in red) and choose "Rasterize Vector Mask" and then you should be done. :3*





And voila~  

Although Uffie probably knows a really simple method for the entire process


----------



## Uffie (Feb 13, 2009)

My method is pretty much the same


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 13, 2009)

Sen I do love you


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I'm glad I could help 

@Uffie- That's nice to know.   I recently found out I was doing dotted borders the long, more complicated, and less precise way lol


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 14, 2009)

When is the next episode out?


----------



## Leraine (Feb 14, 2009)

Sen said:


> Well I'm glad I could help
> 
> @Uffie- That's nice to know.   I recently found out I was doing dotted borders the long, more complicated, and less precise way lol



pentool opposed to patterns? 

I couldn't find my pen in CS3 (yeah I know ), so I let someone teach me how to do it with patterns.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm shit at using the pentool.  I know how to I just can never make lines smooth


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2009)

What did you guys think of the promos for the next episode?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvqDbvPVnY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LjvUgEUK1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 14, 2009)

March 16th?!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH




Uffie how do you make your pictures so pretty


----------



## Uffie (Feb 14, 2009)

Adjustment layers and textures


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll always love you baby, forever and never


----------



## Leraine (Feb 14, 2009)

OMG!!!!! <333333

Dorota hissing in polish and her accent is flawless!! Lol she's calling Chuck a brat.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't like Serena because of the way she treats Chuck.  I remember Chuck got kicked out of the house during season 1 because Serena blamed him for gifts she received from Georgina.  Serena gave him a lame apology when she found out the truth.  Despite this...Chuck was there for her when she needed him the most.  (The whole Georgina arc.)  She never really thanked him for his help either.

I'm still waiting for her to say something to Chuck about Bart.  She looked pretty unsympathetic during that funeral episode.  She backed up Dan and basically ignored Chuck.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 16, 2009)

Down with Rachel! may she rot in hell for what she did to blair


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn.  Chuck and Blair really stomped their competition on the spoilertv popularity polls.

I'm not really surprised.  They are definitely the best aspects of this show.

(Less Jenny please.)


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

Rachel will go down soon 

Did Chuck and Blair tie?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty much.  There were a few votes separating them...but they both had over 2000.

No new episodes for around 3 weeks?  I am really annoyed.


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2009)

That sounds great 

I know, why make us wait so long?   There had better be new episodes for the rest of the season after that


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 16, 2009)

The poll is perfect now


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 16, 2009)

Sen said:


> Rachel will go down soon
> 
> Did Chuck and Blair tie?



She better. I hate her


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2009)

when do new eps air?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2009)

Middle of March unfortunately.

Is it me...or can we already see the next few obstacles for the Chuck/Blair dynamic?

A couple of predictions:

*  Nate/Blair is a temporary road block.  Nate and Blair didn't mutually end before.  Putting them back together for a bit gives them a chance to mutually realize that they don't love one another.  Blair will probably realize her feelings for Chuck aren't going away as a result of this.

*  Blair and Chuck will get together after Chuck finally says those 3 words.  The relationship will be going great.  They will be like a conventional couple.  Their relationship will even be heavily covered in the newspapers.  Jack Bass will show up and ruin things by telling Chuck what happened between him and Blair during New Years (still unknown).  And that's basically how the season will end.  

Blair and Chuck are one of the best things going for this show.  I expect them to eventually end up together...but I don't think it will happen till the show ends.  The writers will drag this out for as long as possible.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 19, 2009)

Long wait             .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2009)

The CW is really screwing up with this schedule.  Both Gossip Girl and Smallville have several breaks right in the middle of their seasons.  It's hard to stay current with shows when this is the case.

I want to see more Field Hockey.  I loved it when Blair was beating up on Serena during the first season.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 19, 2009)

That was awesome.

I want them to take down the teacher together, come up with some really horrible stuff.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 19, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The CW is really screwing up with this schedule.  Both Gossip Girl and Smallville have several breaks right in the middle of their seasons.  It's hard to stay current with shows when this is the case.
> 
> I want to see more Field Hockey.  I loved it when Blair was beating up on Serena during the first season.



......this happens every year get used to it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2009)

spaZ said:


> ......this happens every year get used to it.


Oh I'm used to the idiocy of the CW/WB.  They never seem to learn from their mistakes.  Gossip Girls ratings have diminished recently.  Pretty soon the show will suffer the same fate as Veronica Mars and the studio will have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2009)

I loved Veronica Mars 

But yeah, I'd prefer it was more like America's Next Top Model, where they aired the entire season twice without having random repeats throughout it


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 19, 2009)

Jenny is my fav! aww but i liked her better when she was younger without the blond/black hair.


----------



## pfft (Feb 19, 2009)

I watch mainly for chuck and blair, i could care less about anyone else in the show...


did anyone think dan was cute in the beginning until he started to bug?


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 19, 2009)

Sen said:


> I loved Veronica Mars
> 
> But yeah, I'd prefer it was more like America's Next Top Model, where they aired the entire season twice without having random repeats throughout it


Never watched Veronica Mars, but wanted to.



chryblossom said:


> Jenny is my fav! aww but i liked her better when she was younger without the blond/black hair.


Why?


pfft said:


> I watch mainly for chuck and blair, i could care less about anyone else in the show...
> 
> 
> did anyone think dan was cute in the beginning until he started to bug?



Most of us watch it for those two

Meh, i never really cared for him at all. Lol he is even weirder in the books.


----------



## pfft (Feb 19, 2009)

dan is weirder of are you refering to chuck and his bisexuality?!?!?!?!?! 

I for one have not read the book/s... BUT i did wiki chuck... 

and OMG what the fuck is up with that bitch teacher and blair!!! 

blair: You best put that puppy down dorota

dorota: why, miss blair; is it war!

that was the best from ep. 16, and then to see blair get back at that evil BITCH on ep.17 was awesome!!!

blair and chuck = :squeeze


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah dan is weirder in the books, and i'm glad vanessa isn't bald. 

At first i thought the tv series would be just like the book, but it surprised me that it wasn't.


I like Jenny. I don't why its just one of those time where you like a character for no reason, you just like them.

Well i don't really hate her new style, it just takes me some time to get use to it xD technically her new style shows her chagne from little J to not so little anymore


----------



## Uffie (Feb 20, 2009)

I liked Dan until he made the serious faux pas of getting with that teacher


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2009)

Leighton has a tremendous body.  I love all of her various lingerie scenes throughout the series.  

I actually like Dan.  He's funny.  -shrug-

Dan is tons better than Nate...that much is definite.  Nate has the most boring storylines and definitely the worst actor out of the Big 5.  (Maybe it should be the Big 4 though?  Maybe Nate doesn't even deserve to be grouped in with the other major characters anymore?)


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Leighton has a tremendous body.  I love all of her various lingerie scenes throughout the series.
> 
> I actually like Dan.  He's funny.  -shrug-
> 
> Dan is tons better than Nate...that much is definite.  Nate has the most boring storylines and definitely the worst actor out of the Big 5.  (Maybe it should be the Big 4 though?  Maybe Nate doesn't even deserve to be grouped in with the other major characters anymore?)


yeah you don't see Nate as much.

In the book he was better


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought this segment was pretty awesome.  Especially the bit with Dan and Serena at the end.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um_JneOKzXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pfft (Feb 20, 2009)

vanessa was supposed to be bald!?!?!?!?!?!? omg 

and dan bugged as soon as he was no longer lonely boy... and with serena.

and I like nate sort of more than dan, but its hard to choose...

i cant help that i love the bitchiest characters... 

and little j - i guess i don't dislike how she went out and made herself known as a fashion designer... but she bugs.



OH and I was just going to mention the music from Gossip Girl!!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

I love santogold and i heard it first on gg?!?!?!?!! 

anyone else pay attention to the music featured on GG?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2009)

Gossip Girl has always utilized excellent music during key moments.  There are several examples...but I always remember One Republic's "Apologize" during sex between Blair and Nate; meanwhile Chuck hopping into his limo and asking to be taken to the airport.


----------



## pfft (Feb 20, 2009)

idk if you are interested, but i had found this earlier..

artful dodger

i think it was when i first became interested in that secret song.. by the pierces or w/e ...

but the greatest thing I took from gg, was santogold... other things i have remembered and already heard before.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I thought this segment was pretty awesome.  Especially the bit with Dan and Serena at the end.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um_JneOKzXU[/YOUTUBE]



One of the best scenes in GG. I want that Serena back.

Also another awesome scene:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLbs13dKTWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 21, 2009)

It's said the next new episode won't come up until another month


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh, I know.  We have already waited several weeks and we still have another month before there is a new episode.  The one bright spot I can think of is that Gossip Girl doesn't depend on ratings as much as some shows.  (Good DVD sales.)

I've changed my mind about what we will be seeing from Blair.  I think now is an excellent time for her to be "searching" for something...for anything.  Yale doesn't look as definitive as it has in the past.  The thing with Chuck, as much as I like it...it's been destructive.  If she can find happiness with Nate or Carter...then good for her.  I hope Chuck would accept it and not try to interfere.


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 21, 2009)

YUP all the music in GG are awesome, and they make sense with the scenes. i love the theme as well, especially the music in the background


----------



## sworder (Feb 21, 2009)

I rarely pay attention to the music 

Most of the time I just want Chuck to come on, dont care about anyone else


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 21, 2009)

really...lolz


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the music in GG


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 21, 2009)

GG has good music.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

sworder said:


> Most of the time I just want Chuck to come on, dont care about anyone else


Pretty much how I watch the show too.

I like Chuck, Blair, Dan, and a few minor characters (Lily, Eric, Dorota, Carter).


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 21, 2009)

They should devote an entire show to Dorota.


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2009)

lol omg dorota love!!!! hahaha... remember when chuck and blair were betting about who get's whom the better date to that winter festival place... 

chuck was like; if i win i get dorota for a week.

and I thought there was some rumour that blair was gonna get back with nate... i seen something like that on sidereel.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

Nate/Blair kissing pictures are all over the net.  And there are different pictures...so it's not going to be a one time kiss.


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2009)

lol I think they should try and get back together.... I love both chuck and blair, but not so much together... the closest form of a relationship I want to get is for them to be lovers, or friends with benefits.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

I like Blair and Chuck together.  I think the chemistry is amazing and I agree with something Blair said to Serena at the end of the first season.  Chuck brings out the worst in Blair and she brings out the best in him.  Blair is Chuck's best chance at happiness.

There's a problem.  And the problem is Chuck.  Chuck isn't good enough for Blair right now.  He has too many issues.  His womanizing habits and his drinking...he needs to deal with these.  He needs to become a man worthy of Blair.  I also think Chuck is incredibly fragile deep down.  He realizes he isn't good enough for Blair and constantly tries to push her way.  The recent episodes make it seem like he has finally at least somewhat resolved his depression regarding Bart's death.  But that's only a start.  He has a long way to go.


----------



## sworder (Feb 21, 2009)

How can you say Chuck isn't good enough for Blair 

I'd like to believe no one is good enough for Chuck


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 21, 2009)

I just don't want Blair x Nate, though it looks like that is going to happen. I hate Nate.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I just don't want Blair x Nate, though it looks like that is going to happen. I hate Nate.


It's only a temporary thing apparently.

Nate needs the storyline for sure.  Haha.  He has become incredibly stale.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope its only temporary.

Nate is stale no matter what


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2009)

sworder said:


> I'd like to believe no one is good enough for Chuck


lol totally!!!! no one is as awesome as chuck... blair is the only one with any hope of reaching his level... 



Rukia said:


> It's only a temporary thing apparently.
> 
> Nate needs the storyline for sure.  Haha.  He has become incredibly stale.


lol yay for random flings!!! when they get into long relationships it is really stale... 



Moonshine said:


> Nate is stale no matter what


well who would you want blair to be with?


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 21, 2009)

Chuck. They go well together.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe every male character should spend their time being in love with Blair and every female character should be in love with Chuck?  

Seriously, too many of these characters just aren't cutting it.  As bad as I think Nate is...Vanessa is just as bad.  She's attractive, but not much of an actress.  And it doesn't really feel like she has contributed anything all season.  Her last two appearances?  Making out with Nate at an Opera.  Tagging along with Nate to meet Chuck (making bad jokes in the process).  She has no role whatsoever.


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2009)

lol I don't like vanessa at all... I thought she was a stupid bitch about dan and serena... like omg so what he said he loved her... that was a long ass time ago.

and I thought nate should'nt have been so hard on little j when she did that whole see through dress, and yet forgive vanessa taking the letter he sent to little j!?!?!??!!? like WTF!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

Vanessa's crying sort of won Nate over.  

I liked Nate and little J...but I also think she was too young for him.  Wasn't she 14 or 15 at the time?


----------



## Logic (Feb 21, 2009)

Jenny is 15 now. Remember that whole episode where she stole the dress had a birthday party back in Season 1 (i like to call that "Jenny - The Blair Phase"). And Nate is 17 in the show. So really a 2 year difference big deal.

I think Vanessa needs to interact more with Serena/Blair/Chuck without Nate around. That way you can see her as a character. When she did interact with them before (Serena vs Vanessa playing Guitar Hero and Vanessa and Chuck's relationship) it was very entertaining. On the other hand i will always hate her for stealing the letter so i couldn't care less


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 21, 2009)

the part were serena and vanessa were going head to head in guitar hero was cool


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 21, 2009)

That was cool, but looked extremely fake.


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah i know, i don't really think those two in real life could be a master at guitar hero, but i could be wrong


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2009)

i think they were playing it on medium... which is sort of hard but not really...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd like to see more Dan/Chuck interaction.  Relax, I'm not talking about romantically.  I just think that their scenes are always entertaining.  It looks like they are going to converse a bit in the next episode...so that will definitely be something to look forward to.


----------



## pfft (Feb 24, 2009)

hmm agreed! i also like when dan and chuck interact with one another... but I would never want them to ever be friends.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw today that Gossip Girl has been picked up for another season.  Good news and bad news I guess.  It just means nothing will actually be resolved this season.  Maybe next season will have everyone at college?  That could be interesting.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm bored


*Spoiler*: _for those who don't like rachel, the teacher_


----------



## Uffie (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought pfft was me


----------



## pfft (Feb 24, 2009)

noone likes rachel the teacher do they?!?!?! it was so obvious that she liked dan beyond regular teacher/student ethical professionalism...  

and pfft to what she did to blair!!! how dare she even try it! ugh i can't stand how serena liked her so much either.



Uffie said:


> I thought pfft was me


and what does this comment mean!?!?!?!


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, but I put that just incase there is a weird person here who actually likes her.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2009)

Rachel had a reason to be pissed at Serena though.  Serena took a picture of her and Dan and gave it to Blair.  (That was what got Rachel in trouble really.)

I do agree with Rufus though.  Teachers and students aren't really supposed to be fraternizing at a public setting like that.

I think next episode will probably be Rachel's last.

I saw some promos for the next episode.  The best aspect of the promos is that Chuck is wearing his school uniform.  Looks like the suspension is finally over.  (Thank god!)


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2009)

^ i wanna see the promo's!!!!! girl you should be sharing this with all of us!

and i am hoping it is rachel's last episode!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sen (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree Rachel has a reason, but I'm still angry that she almost got Blair expelled after she had apologized.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 25, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ i wanna see the promo's!!!!! girl you should be sharing this with all of us!
> 
> and i am hoping it is rachel's last episode!!!!!!!!


I believe rukia is a guy


Sen said:


> I agree Rachel has a reason, but I'm still angry that she almost got Blair expelled after she had apologized.



Sen did u see my picture of rachel


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Feb 25, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I believe rukia is a guy
> 
> 
> Sen did u see my picture of rachel



It was excellent 


OMG I WISH IT WAS MARCH 16TH ALREADY 

That looks so good   You torture me that D:


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you 


preview looks awesome


----------



## Sen (Feb 25, 2009)

Indeed 

Especially the hints about Chuck and Blair pek


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah those were great, but there was also hints about nate and blair


----------



## Sen (Feb 25, 2009)

True, but that will only make the ChuckxBlair all the better when he fights for her


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 25, 2009)

Chuck seemed to be staring at vanassa's boobs


----------



## Logic (Feb 25, 2009)

Chuck was with Blair but staring at Vanessa's boobs.

Blaire was with Nate, Chuck, and that other dude. She gets around...

And people say Serena's a slut? lolwut?


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG you make me want it so bad!!!!!!!!!

and if you are a guy and not a girl i am really sorry... lol i hope you arent offended.


----------



## Sen (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuck and Vanessa 

I wonder if they're only doing that because the actors are dating, right?


----------



## Uffie (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh my fucking god


----------



## Mia (Feb 26, 2009)

i liked the preview. seems like its gonna be a great epi.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

Sen said:


> Chuck and Vanessa
> 
> I wonder if they're only doing that because the actors are dating, right?


Staring at some cleavage doesn't mean anything.  That's typical Chuck.  He flirts with Serena every episode too.  It doesn't actually mean anything.

I see no reason to believe that there will be any Chuck and Vanessa based on that preview.

There was something else I liked though.  It's good to see Carter back.  I think he's a pretty good antagonist on this show.


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 26, 2009)

i can't wait for MARCH 16!! 

Is Eric gay?

Cuz Jenny said that he and Johnathan was dating.:amazed


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

Um, yeah.  Eric was making out with that Asher dude and he had a boyfriend earlier in the season too.  He's definitely gay.  

I thought it was obvious.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 26, 2009)

Just saw the preview, haven't posted here in a long while. Next ep looks superb. Seems like everyone is just trading up


----------



## Sen (Feb 26, 2009)

We'll see   The wait for the new episode is so long though 

*By the way, would all of you who haven't please vote in the Itachi Set Competition?* 

Tonight is the last time to vote


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 26, 2009)

If you're particapating you already know who my vote is goin for


----------



## Sen (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks 

But that's not how it goes, you just pick a set made by an anonymous person and vote for it.   I'm not participating because I'm running the contest.  

Please vote here if you will


----------



## Mia (Feb 27, 2009)

i voted b4 Sen. when are you gonna post the results?


----------



## Sen (Feb 27, 2009)

Tomorrow afternoon, although they're already counted 

Also, I saw a preview of the new Gossip Girl on TV pek

March 16th


----------



## Leraine (Feb 27, 2009)

Coincidentally, March 16th is also the day I will most likely have my oral exam. :ho
That or the 17th.. (so much to look forward to)


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2009)

i just bought season one! 

and did anyone see this? 



> Gwen Stefani and her rock group No Doubt are set to appear on "Gossip Girl."
> 
> No Doubt will perform on the hit CW show's second-to-last episode of the season on May 11, says People.com. The band will play Adam and the Ants' '80s hit "Stand and Deliver."
> 
> The rockin' news comes on the heels of the group's announcement that they are re-forming -- after a five-year hiatus -- for a summer tour.



if anyone cares... lol


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Um, yeah.  Eric was making out with that Asher dude and he had a boyfriend earlier in the season too.  He's definitely gay.
> 
> I thought it was obvious.


yeah i just figure it out yesterday. I haven't finished watching episodes 13-18 till yesterday. And now I know. 

Aww I thought Jenny and Eric would be together


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2009)

^ he is too short for her...


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 28, 2009)

who knows she could just be wearing high heels all the time XD jk jk


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 1, 2009)

March 16 is way to far away still



chryblossom said:


> Aww I thought Jenny and Eric would be together



When Eric first saw Jenny, it seemed that way.(Pilot ep maybe?)


----------



## Sen (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't want them together 

Luckily he's gay


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 1, 2009)

He certainly isn't in the books. And he is older


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think Nate/Jenny is over yet to tell you the truth.  I think it will be explored again.

I know Jenny has a bad past with Chuck, but I wouldn't be surprised if they hooked up at some point either.  (Their dynamic would feel really fresh at this point.  I'm not sure if they have spoken to each other since season 1 episode 6.)


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2009)

I totally forgot about Erik in the books, was he really there? 

I wish it was over 

And ewwww, JennyxChuck   I just hate Jenny really.


----------



## chryblossom (Mar 2, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> He certainly isn't in the books. And he is older


yeah. I didn't expect eric to be younger and gay in the show when i first started watching


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2009)

What was he like in the books then?


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> When Eric first saw Jenny, it seemed that way.(Pilot ep maybe?)



I actually did think they had a possibility of being together because of how they made eric look at jenny.... and also when they talked during episode 3 during the ivy league usher shit.

BUT later on they chose the perfect actor who had the gaydar vibe, and it all seemed to make sense


also I think chuck and jenny would be gross...

chuck is too sexy for her.


----------



## sworder (Mar 2, 2009)

Dammit I need CHUCK!!!!!


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2009)

We all need him


----------



## sworder (Mar 2, 2009)

He really loves Blair I cant wait to see him get her back


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2009)

Me either~ 

Although we'll probably have to watch them go through other people first


----------



## sworder (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah 

Chuck has a fling with every girl but he only loves Blair, Im gonna hate Nate if he tortures Chuck by flirting with her in front of him


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2009)

True, but then Chuck can steal her away


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 2, 2009)

chryblossom said:


> yeah. I didn't expect eric to be younger and gay in the show when i first started watching


I started reading the books recently, so it was like the opposite for me


Sen said:


> What was he like in the books then?


Older male version of Serena, but is also good at school because he attends Brown


pfft said:


> I actually did think they had a possibility of being together because of how they made eric look at jenny.... and also when they talked during episode 3 during the ivy league usher shit.
> 
> BUT later on they chose the perfect actor who had the gaydar vibe, and it all seemed to make sense
> 
> ...



Yeah that first look Eric gave Jenny seemed he liked her...but not so much at the ivy league i think. I think once the pilot got picked up, they went through all the story line and characters, because in the pilot chuck mentions both parents are together, but then his mom is dead in the second episode.

They would be gross.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 2, 2009)

such a long wait


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2009)

I know 

Oh yeah about Erik, I remember that now 

Did Serena go to Brown in the books too then?


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't think so..*checks wiki* no she stays in NYC to make a life of her own...


and oh yeah, jenny has brown hair and big boobs in the books


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2009)

The summaries are on wiki? 

Yeah, I remember that about Jenny


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 2, 2009)

and she has her own books series


----------



## Uffie (Mar 2, 2009)

How long left?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 2, 2009)

2 weeks


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2009)

I know  

Wait, I liked her in the books   Although the show has ruined her for me


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 2, 2009)

Rainbow Brite would kill Jenny, because Jenny takes away the color from the world, so rainbow Brite would kill her for us.


----------



## Uffie (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure how much longer I can last like this


----------



## sworder (Mar 2, 2009)

Uffie where have you been I missed you


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 2, 2009)

I miss you Ray


----------



## Uffie (Mar 2, 2009)

Just haven't been around much, I miss you too 

I miss Chuck as well


----------



## sworder (Mar 2, 2009)

Miss you too Alan every day, all the time


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2009)

How dare you guys diss Little J.  

I liked when Jenny was basically the new Queen at Constance.  Awesome arc.  (Epic eyebrow raise she gave Blair at Butter.)


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> How dare you guys diss Little J.
> 
> I liked when Jenny was basically the new Queen at Constance.  Awesome arc.  (Epic eyebrow raise she gave Blair at Butter.)



Please tell me you are joking


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, it was a joke.  I actually do like Jenny; I just don't think she compares to Blair.


----------



## chryblossom (Mar 2, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> and she has her own books series


yeah, i like her series, but i don't know which i like better


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Gossip Girls!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 2, 2009)

Gossip Girls!


----------



## chryblossom (Mar 2, 2009)

i like both but i think GG is winning XD


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Gossip Girls!



oh jeez. 


I am going to make you watch it


----------



## Sen (Mar 3, 2009)

Let's do it Maggie 

Gossip Girl should be watched by all


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 3, 2009)

She claims she won't let us.


But we will force her to watch the awesomeness of GG


----------



## Sen (Mar 3, 2009)

Exactly, and then we can relive all the amazing moments of Blair and Chuck~


----------



## Mia (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2009)

When will there be Blair/Dan?


----------



## Sen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hopefully never


----------



## pfft (Mar 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> When will there be Blair/Dan?


NEVER!!  omg i cant even fathom such a thing!


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2009)

I like how they are bringing back Georgina, i love Michelle Trachtenberg.


----------



## Sen (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate Georgina and Michelle Trachtenburg   I hope Blair puts her in her place


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 4, 2009)

Sen said:


> Exactly, and then we can relive all the amazing moments of Blair and Chuck~


Yes~



Rukia said:


> When will there be Blair/Dan?


NEVER


Roxxas said:


> I like how they are bringing back Georgina, i love Michelle Trachtenberg.





Sen said:


> I hate Georgina and Michelle Trachtenburg   I hope Blair puts her in her place



Thats actually why I would like her to come back, so Blair can do something like that again. Plus maybe she can ruin Rachel somehow.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2009)

Sen said:


> I hate Georgina and Michelle Trachtenburg   I hope Blair puts her in her place



Jealous much? Shes fucking hawt.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Fuck Blair. Actually i like Blairs evil schemes, only thing i enjoy about the show.

That and Chucks crazy evil grins. 



Whoops i meant 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2009)

Sen said:


> I hate Georgina and Michelle Trachtenburg   I hope Blair puts her in her place


QFT.  

Michelle was the worst aspect of Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  My god, I hated her so much.  (She was also bad on Eurotrip.)

Georgina was a decent character.  I hated her, but I think she was a good antagonist.  (Second best on the show behind Carter.)

Blair and Chuck are the best elements of the show, FYI.


----------



## sworder (Mar 4, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Whoops i meant
> *Spoiler*: __



I love that picture


----------



## pfft (Mar 4, 2009)

people should post more chuck pictures, or is there a gg image thread? or some sort of gg fan thread type of thing... guess i should search for one.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 4, 2009)

No there isn't a thread, but there are a lot of images within this thread itself. Problem is you'll have to go through the thread.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 5, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> I like how they are bringing back Georgina, i love Michelle Trachtenberg.



Me too!! Maybe with Georgina and her craziness, the show could bring back some of that ~GG-ness~ that was lost during this season...D:


----------



## Mia (Mar 5, 2009)

whats wrong you people? Georgina was annoying. and she still looks like chibi Buffy's sister with more agressive make up


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

She wasn't annoying she was a good villain to bring into the picture to terrorize the cast. 

Even i would get bored of Blair being the only bad girl. Besides her retarded posse.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2009)

I love this promo.  Dorota is awesome.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdJVEHUDXVE[/YOUTUBE]

I bet the 4 people that voted for 'other' were thinking about Dorota.  XD


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome TV Guide Image from DarkUFO (spoilertv) and Carol from link.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 5, 2009)

The guy is so amazing


----------



## Mia (Mar 5, 2009)

they are so beautiful


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2009)

They look perfect together~ pek



Mia said:


> whats wrong you people? Georgina was annoying. and she still looks like chibi Buffy's sister with more agressive make up



I know, exactly   I can't help but think of Dawn too


----------



## Leraine (Mar 5, 2009)

Bye bye nate, even though we never got the chance to say hi in the first place.


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2009)

He'll probably get some time with Blair, but we know it's just temporary


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 5, 2009)

So Carter(?) is back? Probably because he is going out with Leighton

In the article it said they will reconnect after college I don't want to wait that long..


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2009)

There had better be some type of timeskip 

I won't want to wait 4 years (even in TV time) for them to reconnect :<


----------



## Leraine (Mar 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I love this promo.  Dorota is awesome.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Do you even understand what awesome stuff she says at the end?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2009)

Sen said:


> There had better be some type of timeskip
> 
> I won't want to wait 4 years (even in TV time) for them to reconnect :<


I wouldn't take too much stock in the last sentence.  That was the opinion of a professional matchmaker.  She has nothing to do with the show.  She was just giving us an opinion of how relationships like Blair and Chuck usually work out.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 5, 2009)

Sen said:


> There had better be some type of timeskip
> 
> I won't want to wait 4 years (even in TV time) for them to reconnect :<



they did that with One Tree Hill, I hated it


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

One Tree Hill jumped the shark. Besides that show sucks dick anyways.


----------



## sworder (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2009)

I saw that with One Tree Hill actually, but I never watched it.  But 4 years? 

Nice gif~   They belong together :<


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Intrepid (Mar 5, 2009)

It looks like she is trying to choke him


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2009)

Could there be a better way to die?  I think not...


----------



## sworder (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2009)

It's frustrating to watch though.

Seriously, Chuck is a dumbass.  Say those 3 little words you bastard!


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 5, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> One Tree Hill jumped the shark. Besides that show sucks dick anyways.


I liked it in the beginning, really hate it now-mainly because the little kid on it pisses me off


sworder said:


>


Why sad? They don't look to angry at each other...looks like back to the old ways actually


Sen said:


> I saw that with One Tree Hill actually, but I never watched it.  But 4 years?
> 
> Nice gif~   They belong together :<


Yeah, because everyone went to different cities and such


Rukia said:


> Yeah that was good chuck blair moment, but my fav was when Bitch Serena was back





Rukia said:


> It's frustrating to watch though.
> 
> Seriously, Chuck is a dumbass.  Say those 3 little words you bastard!



I want him to say it, but not now...


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

How many fucking times is Blair gonna get her hopes up? /sigh Chuck, Chuck, Chuck. Never will stop being a playboy.

I hope they don't end up like those asshats Rufus and Lily/Dan and Serena. Always going back and forth.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree that Chuck will never stop being a playboy.  I think there is an exception though.  Chuck would stop being a playboy for Blair alone.  If Blair were to commit herself to him and stop playing games...Chuck would do the same for her.  The problem is that they both are too stubborn to go first.  Chuck and Blair have had so many miscommunications too and those have certainly delayed the process.

Now that Bart's dead...some of Chuck's hurdles that kept him from going forward are now gone.  The problem is that new ones have replaced the old ones.


----------



## Sen (Mar 6, 2009)

I hope he'll stop for her  

They just match so well   It will be interesting to see all the drama that unfolds though


----------



## pfft (Mar 6, 2009)

I think even if Chuck got with Blair and stayed with her... well that could/would happen, but in the end he would wind up cheating on her.


----------



## sworder (Mar 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> I think even if Chuck got with Blair and stayed with her... well that could/would happen, but in the end he would wind up cheating on her.



What the eyes don't see, the heart doesn't feel.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> I think even if Chuck got with Blair and stayed with her... well that could/would happen, but in the end he would wind up cheating on her.


I hope not.  That would be a waste of a lot of series development.

And Blair deserves better.  Nate cheated on her.  For her to fall in love with Chuck and then be cheated on again by him would be unforgiveable.  I wouldn't be able to be a Chuck fan afterwards.  (I do acknowledge that they aren't in a relationship at the moment.  Chuck hooking up with Elle and Blair hooking up with Nate and Carter are not relevant.)


----------



## pfft (Mar 6, 2009)

well chuck isn't the monogamous type of man.... let's face this fact... I blame Bart.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2009)

Tch, I just think you are giving Chuck excuses.  Gossip Girl is a romantic series.  This show is about pairings.  Blair and Chuck are intended to be magical.  Maybe it's out of character for Chuck to be in a loyal relationship with someone...but I really think it's the intention of the writers for him to be in one with her.  It will be delayed for a while, probably till the end of the series...but it is inevitable.


----------



## pfft (Mar 6, 2009)

oh chuck i love you! i would love him even if he was a cheatin bastard.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2009)

*3 sneak peeks*:

(No Blair unfortunately.  Too much Vanessa.  And that ugly Elle bitch is back.  The best aspect of these sneak peeks is Carter Baizen.  I've always liked that dude.  He's a terrific antagonist/rival for Chuck.)


----------



## Sen (Mar 7, 2009)

All these sneak peaks make me more desperate to see the new episodes


----------



## Leraine (Mar 7, 2009)

So the show gets another jerk to be pissed about? Oh how I love the artsy-intellectual type.


----------



## Sen (Mar 7, 2009)

Probably won't last though, they tend to go through side characters and then we never see them again   Except Georgina it seems


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't remember Elle at all... Someone jump start my memory


----------



## Sen (Mar 7, 2009)

Is she the girl that wanted to sleep with Dan? 

/Doesn't remember either


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2009)

Elle was the Nanny that drugged Chuck at the party that reminded us of Eyes Wide Shut.  Remember that storyline that everyone hated?  Chuck was trying to find out what Bart was involved with?  Yeah...it seems like that storyline isn't over yet.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

Ohhhh her now I remember. Looks like she was being followed though.


----------



## Sen (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, now I remember   I was kind of hoping they would drop that weird plotline and go back to more school dramaz and backstabbing


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

That plot line was interesting though. Its probably going to get bigger later on.


----------



## Sen (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know, I don't really like crazy stuff like that in what I consider to be a normal type of show 

I guess we'll see though


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

Rich people in secret organizations. Seems normal to me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm kind of down on that storyline since I like seeing Chuck at school.  He is a High School student after all.  -shrug-

I don't expect Chuck to attend college.  It seems like it has been implied that he will take over the company as soon as he turns 18.  I think that idea sucks.  Lily can run the company till he graduates...I would prefer that honestly.  The college thing has always been interesting to me.

I wonder where Blair will go?  Maybe she won't go to college at all?


----------



## pfft (Mar 9, 2009)

I would love if Chuck did something really unexpected! 

and eww to georgina... that bitch bugged a whole bunch of crazy.

I only like some bitches..... like blair.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2009)

There were new on set photos today.  Michelle has started filming her scenes.  (Like I said before...I don't like her.  But isn't that the point?  She's an antagonist.)


----------



## pfft (Mar 9, 2009)

its a love hate thing for me... getting so pissed off at something in the show... 

i was so mad at serena and her stupidity masked as naivete... w/e during the whole georgina story arc.

much more than i ever hated georgina.


----------



## Sen (Mar 9, 2009)

Only one more week~


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 9, 2009)

Finally only a week away


----------



## pfft (Mar 10, 2009)

that long!!!! :wah 


Jk


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank god.  I think we have 3 weeks in a row of new episodes.  It's going to feel strange since it's been so long.


----------



## Sen (Mar 10, 2009)

I know, I've missed it 

I think they should have new episodes until this season is over though


----------



## sworder (Mar 10, 2009)

Cant wait


----------



## pfft (Mar 10, 2009)

who had/was the worst hook-up/relationships on GG?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2009)

The worst three.  Blair/Lord Marcus.  Nate/Vanessa.  Serena/Aaron.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 10, 2009)

Serena/Dan, Dan/anyone, Jenny/anyone.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh hell no.  I actually think Jenny was the most interesting relationship Nate has had.  Nate's a stale character.  All of his romantic relationships have bored me.  Nate/Jenny was at least somewhat less crappy.  -shrug-


----------



## pfft (Mar 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The worst three.  Blair/Lord Marcus.  Nate/Vanessa.  Serena/Aaron.


 i hated nate and vanessa so much! ugh!
and serena and aaron annoyed the crap out of me



Moonshine said:


> Serena/Dan, Dan/anyone, Jenny/anyone.



hahaha and i agree with it all! dan dating serena bugged so much.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2009)

Vanessa with anyone is a bad pairing.  I just think her voice is too annoying.  Ultimately, I actually expect it to be Dan/Vanessa.  But I would be fine with both characters disappearing.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Oh hell no.  I actually think Jenny was the most interesting relationship Nate has had.  Nate's a stale character.  All of his romantic relationships have bored me.  Nate/Jenny was at least somewhat less crappy.  -shrug-


You like Jenny right? thats why. I don't, so i don't approve of any Jenny match


pfft said:


> hahaha and i agree with it all! dan dating serena bugged so much.


Extremely boring couple. I never want them together again.


Rukia said:


> Vanessa with anyone is a bad pairing.  I just think her voice is too annoying.  Ultimately, I actually expect it to be Dan/Vanessa.  But I would be fine with both characters disappearing.



They are together in the books...so maybe it will happen


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm doing some awesome Gossip Girl trolling on another board right now.  Been a while since I riled this many people up.  

I'm glad the wait is finally over for new episodes.  I just want Elle and her stupid sex club storyline to disappear as quickly as possible.  (My god does it suck!)


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice

Yeah, that storyline does suck, its taking Chuck away from Blair in my opinion. Plus, idk, it to me is trying to make him..older in a way...


----------



## pfft (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't even get the whole Elle thing.... but I am hoping chuck wants to be in that weirdo sex club... but something happens and they pull out of it just as quickly as they introduced it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2009)

I heard the sex club storyline is only going to last another episode.  So I'm fine with it.  Lame storylines always come and go.  -shrug-


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 14, 2009)

Almost time again


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2009)

I wish I didn't read spoilers.  I'm not excited at all about the next 3 episodes.  I almost feel like setting my DVR and just waiting a month and marathoning 4 episodes in a row.  (That's why I like buying entire seasons on DVD...I can just marathon a show without killing myself, wondering what will happen next.)

Give Little J a chance, Moonshine.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 14, 2009)

For any Canadian Gossip Girl fans, the new episode is gonna air on Sunday @ 8 on The A channel. !


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm tired of the Nate/Blair set photos.  I'm dropping this show till I can marathon it in the summer.  

Sasuke_Bateman's set is awesome, but apparently the writers don't understand.


----------



## Sen (Mar 14, 2009)

I know, ChuckxBlair pek

I guess we'll have to put up with Nate and Blair until the writers realize everyone hates it


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 14, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Give Little J a chance, Moonshine.



Hell No


New episode soon


----------



## Sen (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Maggie 

I know, Monday~ 

Haha, I just realized we'll be having dinner on Monday so we'll have to wait until it's posted online if we miss it


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 15, 2009)

Juliepek

Yeah, but i think i am going to tivo it it will take less time then waiting for it  online.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Opinion of the dreadful new pairing_ 



Someone PM me if and when Nate and Blair break-up again.  

I'll start watching again when that happens.


----------



## pfft (Mar 15, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> For any Canadian Gossip Girl fans, the new episode is gonna air on Sunday @ 8 on The A channel. !



wait people from canada get to see it before us?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## sworder (Mar 15, 2009)

everyone get gossip girl sets


----------



## pfft (Mar 15, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> For any Canadian Gossip Girl fans, the new episode is gonna air on Sunday @ 8 on The A channel. !



wait people from canada get to see it before us?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sen (Mar 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Julie:ohpek
> 
> Yeah, but i think i am going to tivo it:awesome it will take less time then waiting for it  online.



I don't have tivo 

Oh well, I'll probably go to bed after and watch it in the morning 



Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Opinion of the dreadful new pairing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's official? ;< 



pfft said:


> wait people from canada get to see it before us?!?!?!?!?!



How? 



sworder said:


> everyone get gossip girl sets



I will get one once the writers come to their senses


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 16, 2009)

> Sasuke_Bateman's set is awesome, but apparently the writers don't understand.



 they really don't


----------



## Uffie (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't wait


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 16, 2009)

I best remember ti set Tivo


----------



## Sen (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't forget~ 

I hope it's put online early though so I can stay up late and then watch it


----------



## Serp (Mar 16, 2009)

Fuck yea new episode soon


----------



## sworder (Mar 16, 2009)

4 hrs and 15 mins


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 16, 2009)

when I woke up i'll get to watch GG!


----------



## pfft (Mar 16, 2009)

I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty good episode


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 17, 2009)

FUCKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nate was funny this epsiode. Blair and Dan interaction was epic. Serena getting owned was good "Serena i'm gay" 

FUCKING UGLY BITCH! How dare she says that to Chuck!!!


----------



## Leraine (Mar 17, 2009)

Maaan! Minutes before the climax of the ep, fucking Megavideo had to tell me, that I have to wait 54 minutes. >[


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 17, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Maaan! Minutes before the climax of the ep, fucking Megavideo had to tell me, that I have to wait 54 minutes. >[



OWNED!!                !


----------



## Leraine (Mar 17, 2009)

You will love it! Chuck's part is fairly shitty, but the rather sidestorish mainstory is fun to watch. I laughed quite a lot this time.


----------



## Sen (Mar 17, 2009)

Did you get to watch the rest? 

Damn it, why is my computer so slow? ;___;


----------



## Leraine (Mar 17, 2009)

Not yet, but it's buffering again. It's not much left, anyway.


----------



## Sen (Mar 17, 2009)

I see, well I hope it's fixed soon 

Damn my slow computer   This is why I hate missing the episodes ;<


----------



## sworder (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh my God what a fucking bitch!!!

How could someone do that to Chuck.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 17, 2009)

I was screaming Ray


----------



## sworder (Mar 17, 2009)

Fucking skank. I hate her more than everyone in the show


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 17, 2009)

Me too


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 17, 2009)

I rather liked this episode


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 17, 2009)

I hated the ending


----------



## Leraine (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm happy, I had a good laugh. But Chuck's sidestory was a rather poor way to keep him in the episode. >___>


----------



## sworder (Mar 17, 2009)

Im just glad his side story thing is over with


----------



## Leraine (Mar 17, 2009)

Btw sworder, that haircut he got in your sig is damn sexy.


----------



## Uffie (Mar 17, 2009)

Download almost finished


----------



## Uffie (Mar 17, 2009)

pfft who is that in your set?  I swear I recognise her from somewhere


----------



## Uffie (Mar 17, 2009)

THAT WAS SO GOOD.

I've missed GG so much, Blair and Carter are engaged in real life


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hated the ending


Me too


pfft said:


> I loved so many parts of it!!!




It was great


No its going to be blair/carter, then blair/nate, then blair chuck again i bet


----------



## Mia (Mar 17, 2009)

Blair is the best <3



tho i dun get one thing. cant those rich kids just buy their places at Yale/Princeton/whaetever they want?


----------



## sworder (Mar 17, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Btw sworder, that haircut he got in your sig is damn sexy.



Chuck is always sexy 



pfft said:


> THANK GOD! lol but what a bitch! lol the thing is how could chuck not know she was using him? its kind of obvious.



he was in love


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I decided to watch the episode since Nair hasn't started.  I probably won't watch again until there are 3-4 episodes available, but this was an alright episode.

The Elle/Sex Club story is over.  Thank god.

Rachel is gone.  Another thank god.

Blair is at her best when she's a bitch.  Really enjoyed her this episode.

Carter at the end was incredibly sleazy.  I told you guys he was a good antagonist.

Not nearly enough Jenny.  Please give her more screen time, GG.  She's one of the best characters on the show!

(Vanessa sucks though.)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 17, 2009)

awesome episode!! pek


----------



## pfft (Mar 17, 2009)

Uffie said:


> pfft who is that in your set?  I swear I recognise her from somewhere


 Karen O from the Yeah Yeah Yeahs!



Moonshine said:


> It was great
> 
> 
> No its going to be blair/carter, then blair/nate, then blair chuck again i bet


 lol omg i can so see that! I sort of hope they go through them relatively fast though... 



sworder said:


> Chuck is always sexy


you said it!  



sworder said:


> he was in love


haha! well i am glad he seemd to fall out of it rather quickly since he went to blair.  ( i know i hate to think and say it) but chuck sort of deserves to have carter come along and pick blair up [for the season one ending! him ditchin her at the airport T_T aww] ... even though I am not the biggest carter fan...  maybe blair will wind up using him in order to make chuck jealous!!!! 

chuck>carter by far


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 17, 2009)

> chuck>carter by far



By milesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 17, 2009)

No light years!


----------



## pfft (Mar 17, 2009)

lol i have done a disservice to chuck! i should have passionately expressed that chuck is so far above carter in all the ways that can ever count; with his sexuality, status and service's he can provide.


----------



## sworder (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll hate anyone who breaks Chuck's heart, Blair included


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 17, 2009)

pfft said:


> lol i have done a disservice to chuck! i should have passionately expressed that chuck is so far above carter in all the ways that can ever count; with his sexuality, status and service's he can provide.



On behalf of the Church Bass we forgive you


----------



## pfft (Mar 17, 2009)

sworder said:


> I'll hate anyone who breaks Chuck's heart, Blair included


lol well i don't see chuck letting just anyone break his heart! 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> On behalf of the Church Bass we forgive you


lol and phew! that was a close one! :sweat


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 17, 2009)

pfft said:


> lol well i don't see chuck letting just anyone break his heart!
> 
> lol and phew! that was a close one! :sweat



So how old are you


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2009)

For the love of god...Give us more Little J!  

I'd be happy with less Vanessa too though.  lol.  Man...her voice is irritating.


----------



## pfft (Mar 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> So how old are you



who me? :shy   well i'm an old bitch.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 19, 2009)

pfft said:


> who me? :shy   well i'm an old bitch.



Well I like that  



> I'd be happy with less Vanessa too though. lol. Man...her voice is irritating.



V is lovely


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Wow, that's an interesting photo shoot 

Still, they both look very pretty


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

Blair and Serena kiss in the books, kinda


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2009)

Bateman, where do come up with all the Blair/Chuck images?  Are these from magazine spreads?


----------



## Uffie (Mar 19, 2009)

I think he steals them from other peoples photobuckets


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 19, 2009)

I want more Chuck/Blair


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Well I like that


 you have no choice   



Sen said:


> Wow, that's an interesting photo shoot
> 
> Still, they both look very pretty


 agreed I think its playful, but cute. 



Moonshine said:


> Blair and Serena kiss in the books, kinda


 what do you mean by kinda? 



Kirsty said:


> I want more Chuck/Blair


who doesn't!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> I want more Chuck/Blair


Be prepared for Nate/Blair.  

I know the next several episodes are going to sicken me.


----------



## Leraine (Mar 19, 2009)

Hiroshi must be seriously hot, seeing how you swoon over her, bateman.


----------



## Mia (Mar 19, 2009)

i actually want to see Blair and Nate


----------



## sworder (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice custom title Leraine, though you should keep it the same size as mine


----------



## Leraine (Mar 19, 2009)

I especially made it so that it would be as long as my avatar.


----------



## sworder (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried that before but thought it was too long


----------



## Leraine (Mar 19, 2009)

I always thought yours was a little too short for my tastes. I'll see how I feel about it tomorrow. One your size centered would be my fav, though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2009)

Mia said:


> i actually want to see Blair and Nate


Well, I would like to see some closure.  Blair never really wanted her relationship with Nate to end.  It wasn't mutual.  Nate decided to end it after finding out that she slept with Chuck.

Even during the final episode of the first season, Blair was giving shit to Vanessa about what it was like dating an Archibald.

So maybe they can go into another short relationship together and both realize that they are over?  That could make this arc more tolerable for me.

Pfft should be happy.  4 more episodes and Georgina returns!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2009)

I've posted this video several times and I cannot help it.  It's epic.  Seriously, how can people not like Dan?  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDI46DzxJ6g[/YOUTUBE]
He's fucking funny.  I like Chuck, Blair, and Jenny more than him, but he's easily my 4th favorite.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

pfft said:


> what do you mean by kinda?



Blair remembers how she kissed Serena in Chucks hot tub a year before. So its a remembering thing...


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Well,  4 more episodes and Georgina returns!


 lol i am hoping carter and g hook up or something. 



Moonshine said:


> Blair remembers how she kissed Serena in Chucks hot tub a year before. So its a remembering thing...



oh so it was just a remembrance from a silly tri-sexual sort of night under the influence and easily coaxed?


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

Well not Tri-sexual or whatever. They were both drinking, and it was really Blair who kissed Serena. She doesn't really know why she did it, but it was one of the reasons she wanted Serena to not come back.


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

lol oh wow! maybe i should really check out the books! 

in one of the extra's on the dvd they said  blair is really supposed to be blonde though... idk if i can get used to that...


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

Nah, don't read them. The style isn't very good.

No, Blair does have brown hair in the books, They were probably talking about Leighton Meester and how she has naturally blonde hair but dyes it to play Blair. 

Jenny has brown hair in the books


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2009)

I think they need to develop the Chuck/Jenny dynamic.


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

^ OH! silly me! i had no idea about leighton!!!!!!!!! she is prettier as a brunette though imo.


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think they need to develop the Chuck/Jenny dynamic.


you are the only cloondoggies person to even think such a thing.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think they need to develop the Chuck/Jenny dynamic.


DO NOT WANT


pfft said:


> ^ OH! silly me! i had no idea about leighton!!!!!!!!! she is prettier as a brunette though imo.



Yeah she ispek


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

hands down leighton is the prettiest girl in the whole show.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

Well she certainly is pretty, I wouldn't say the prettiest though


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2009)

I guess I just want to see Chuck hook up with and have romantic moments with all of the women on the show.  He hasn't interacted with Jenny since the Kiss on the Lips party.  


pfft said:


> hands down leighton is the prettiest girl in the whole show.


I agree.

I can't imagine who Moonshine is thinking of.  Blake Lively isn't better looking than Leighton.  Not even close.  I stare at the mole on her face during all of her scenes.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh shit i miss read that yeah she certainly is the prettiest girl on the show, I thought you said whole world


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

lol cuz jenny aint nothing but some victim of a one night stand for chuck. 

and hahaha the whole world is pretty big.... 

wait are you a boy too moonshine? your not right?


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

Jenny ruins every moment/scene


Pfft, I am a girl


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

^ agreed! and i am a girl too.... i always assume everyone is a girl on this thread.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha they aren't though. SB, Sworder and Rukia aren't.

Though SB likes to pretend to be one though sometimes

Did you see the previews for next week? I didn't and am wondering if the ep looks good.


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2009)

um no i haven't actually! but i am impatiently awaiting it!


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 19, 2009)

I hope it is good


----------



## Uffie (Mar 20, 2009)

Is Georgina really coming back?  She sucks


----------



## sworder (Mar 20, 2009)

the poll is wrong again


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

No it isn't


----------



## pfft (Mar 20, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Is Georgina really coming back?  She sucks


lol she sure does. 



sworder said:


> the poll is wrong again


what should it be?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 20, 2009)

Something is wrong with the poll


----------



## sworder (Mar 20, 2009)

Everything is right in the world once again


----------



## pfft (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah i asked someone to fix it.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

Now the poll is wrong


----------



## pfft (Mar 20, 2009)

lol you mean you dont think Chuck >>Blair ?


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

No, I don't. Blair>Chuck


----------



## pfft (Mar 20, 2009)

lol OH NO!!!!! 

for me its chuck>blair ! will this be our first disagreement on GG?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2009)

I voted.

Blair > Chuck for me.


----------



## pfft (Mar 20, 2009)

T_T now i have to go and fix it again!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't make me use my dupes, Pfft.


----------



## pfft (Mar 20, 2009)

lol YOU would do that!!!!


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

pfft said:


> lol OH NO!!!!!
> 
> for me its chuck>blair ! will this be our first disagreement on GG?


Yes it will be


Rukia said:


> I voted.
> 
> Blair > Chuck for me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2009)

I think Blair is the most essential character on the show.  It would fall apart without her.  Chuck was absent during several season one episodes and those episodes still managed to be decent.  I can't even fathom an episode without Blair.  That would be so fucking boring.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 20, 2009)

In the books, Blair/Serena/dan/vanassa/nate/jenny are the main characters. Chuck is just some perv who happens to be around.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not a fan of book comparisons though.  The show is a completely separate animal.

I think Blair is by far the most important character.  And I think she completely drives the plot.  But Chuck isn't far off importance wise.  He's important to the TV show.  Most fans like him and he's always interesting.  He may be the most complex character on television.  (Don't believe me?  Go watch the funeral episode and the episode that put him in jail with Dan.)


----------



## Uffie (Mar 21, 2009)

To me they are equal so the poll is perfect


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 21, 2009)

> Westwick laughs off gay rumours
> Gossip Girl star Ed Westwick has laughed off rumours that he is in a gay relationship with co-star Chace Crawford.
> Westwick laughs off gay rumours
> 
> ...




                                       .


----------



## Sen (Mar 21, 2009)

Uffie said:


> To me they are equal so the poll is perfect



Exactly 

Are you guys asking random people to vote? 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> .



That would be so sexy 

And your avy   It made me think "OMG new Lily " but then I realized I'd seen that picture :<  I hope she draws even more soon...  Lily draws the best Itachi and Madara EVER.


----------



## pfft (Mar 21, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yes it will be


 lol well that's swell! we can't all agree. I prefer disagreeing :ho



Rukia said:


> I think Blair is the most essential character on the show.  It would fall apart without her.  Chuck was absent during several season one episodes and those episodes still managed to be decent.  I can't even fathom an episode without Blair.  That would be so fucking boring.


  T_T what are you saying. 



Rukia said:


> But Chuck isn't far off importance wise.  He's important to the TV show.  Most fans like him and he's always interesting.  He may be the most complex character on television.  (Don't believe me?  Go watch the funeral episode and the episode that put him in jail with Dan.)


 there we go... phew.  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> .


 I would laugh it off too. 



Sen said:


> Are you guys asking random people to vote?


no the person I asked to vote was someone i befriended before I even joined this forum. but I sort of wouldn't mind asking random people.  





Sen said:


> That would be so sexy


only if they were bi... otherwise ... DO NOT WANT!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2009)

This is my pick for hottest scene of the season so far.  Blair's arousal is evident and Chuck is smoldering like usual.  Fucking tremendous.


Cheese panda! XD! um.... im random sometimes..... sorry.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2009)

the poll is good again


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 22, 2009)

pfft said:


> lol well that's swell! we can't all agree. I prefer disagreeing :ho




I guess so:ho


New episode tomorrow!


----------



## pfft (Mar 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> the poll is good again


so it is :ho  



Moonshine said:


> I guess so:ho
> 
> 
> New episode tomorrow!



can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mia (Mar 23, 2009)

new episode should be great. cant wait


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2009)

Mia, I hate your avy.  Makes me feel like negging you to be honest.  

Nate and Blair will break up before the season ends, you realize that...don't you?


----------



## Mia (Mar 23, 2009)

if only i cared enough Rukia chan =]




i love Chuck and Blair <3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't make too big of a deal out of it since I trolled the hell out of spoilertv all last week about basically the same thing.

Nate has gotten a lot of hook-ups this year (Older woman, college student at Yale, Jenny, Vanessa, Blair, and he even made out with Serena).  Congrats to him.  He's even out performed Chuck in that area this year.


----------



## Mia (Mar 23, 2009)

good. coz i dont speak trollish  


amazing aint it  Nate like cant even talk in compound sentences tho he gets all the ladies.


----------



## Sen (Mar 23, 2009)

ChuckxBlair better than all  <3

Mia- Why are you wearing that anyways?  

Anyways, can't wait for the new episode~


----------



## Mia (Mar 23, 2009)

cause i can Sen


----------



## Sen (Mar 23, 2009)

I see 

Either way, everyone knows that it will change soon enough because those two just aren't very good at acting together, at least not at the level of Chuck and Blair


----------



## Mia (Mar 23, 2009)

its all Nate's fault. he's no actor


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 23, 2009)

Your avy is disturbing, no Nate x Blair.

But your sig makes up for it:ho

I really need to remember to tivo it tonight


----------



## Mia (Mar 23, 2009)

i like how my avy affects you guys


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2009)

Sen said:


> I see
> 
> Either way, everyone knows that it will change soon enough because those two just aren't very good at acting together, at least not at the level of Chuck and Blair


True.

I remember Blair and Nate being incredibly boring together.  And Nate was a terrible boyfriend!  

Seriously, he was so disinterested.  I'm not sure he ever listened to Blair the whole season.  He was too busy obsessing about Serena and talking up Jenny outside of Blair's birthday party.  Sort of a hypocrite too since he cheated on Blair, but treated her like a leper when he found out about her affair with Chuck.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 23, 2009)

It wasn't even an affair really, they had broken up at the time( first time anyway, can't remember if they broke up before or after the second time)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2009)

Poor Chuck.

Just saw all of the sneak peeks on spoilertv and he looks really miserable this episode.


----------



## sworder (Mar 23, 2009)

Rukia stop voting for Blair in the poll


----------



## pfft (Mar 23, 2009)

Mia said:


> new episode should be great. cant wait


you said it!!!! omg omg omg omg! 



Mia said:


> if only i cared enough Rukia chan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like it.  



Mia said:


> good. coz i dont speak trollish
> 
> 
> amazing aint it  Nate like cant even talk in compound sentences tho he gets all the ladies.


 well who could resist those blue eyes of his! :ho



sworder said:


> Rukia stop voting for Blair in the poll



i know isn't that cheating... i just asked other people to vote for chuck, but he keeps ruining it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2009)

sworder said:


> Rukia stop voting for Blair in the poll


I was bluffing when I suggested that I would bring out my dupes.  I only voted once.  I'm not responsible for Blair vote #33.


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 24, 2009)

I think everyone who loves Blair should love Chuck just as much (and the other way around) After all, they can't live one without the other. x)
I voted for little J, she's so AWESOME!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate Nate, like really. I think some of the characters in this show are kind of like just there...useless and sort of uninteresting. I am starting not to dislike Jenny as much because they don't force her down our throats every week.


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 24, 2009)

The only character I don't really like is Vanessa, she's just hmm kinda annoying. It'd be great if they did something else with Eric character, there's nothing going on with him : /


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Yami No Sakura said:


> The only character I don't really like is Vanessa, she's just hmm kinda annoying. It'd be great if they did something else with Eric character, there's nothing going on with him : /



Yeah but I don't have to see Eric every week going on wacky pseudo adventures.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 24, 2009)

Its was a good episode.

I just saw some spoiler pics of Chuck and Blair as they appear in a later episode and all I can say is they look so damn happy together.


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2009)

Tried to watch earlier tonight for like, 5 minutes. Same bullshit different episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Its was a good episode.
> 
> I just saw some spoiler pics of Chuck and Blair as they appear in a later episode and all I can say is they look so damn happy together.



Thanks for the spoiler


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 24, 2009)

Anytime


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Its was a good episode.
> 
> I just saw some spoiler pics of Chuck and Blair as they appear in a later episode and all I can say is they look so damn happy together.


I think those spoiler pics were a dream sequence.  



Yami No Sakura said:


> The only character I don't really like is Vanessa, she's just hmm kinda annoying. It'd be great if they did something else with Eric character, there's nothing going on with him : /


Yeah, Vanessa is the worst character.  And it's mainly because of her voice.  Like nails on a chalkboard.  Brutal.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate Blair so much


----------



## sworder (Mar 24, 2009)

I dont know if Im mad at Blair or at Nate, but I feel bad for Chuck


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate Nate.

Blair

lol at the preview where chuck and vanassa kiss to make blair and nate jealous


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Nate's annoying, every plot line they take with him is uninteresting. Back when Blair was dating him in season 1 he seemed like a figure piece. 

Whats dumb is Chuck went after Blair several times to help her, he already owns his company and he's changed alot. 

If she wanted someone who was successful and believed in her, she should have picked Chuck. 

She's behaving like a real girl now.


----------



## Mia (Mar 24, 2009)

last episode Chuck was willing to leave the country with some random chick he met in a club. should have remembered of Blair earlier


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Mia said:


> last episode Chuck was willing to leave the country with some random chick he met in a club. should have remembered of Blair earlier



And Nate has rolled through most of the shows bottom rung girls in one season. Especially since he was messing with Vanessa--I mean that's worse than anything.


----------



## Mia (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah but who cares of Nate. its about Chuck and Blair .


----------



## Uffie (Mar 24, 2009)

Mia is right


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 24, 2009)

Chuck and V kiss?  I like that


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck and V kiss?  I like that



I just hope Chuck drops her hard...maybe she'll realize she's uninteresting and kill herself.


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 24, 2009)

Nooooo, Chuck and Vanessa kissing, that's just wrong.



Rukia said:


> I think those spoiler pics were a dream sequence.
> 
> Yeah, Vanessa is the worst character.  And it's mainly because of her voice.  Like nails on a chalkboard.  Brutal.



Haha, right, I didnt know what exactly was so annoying about her, but now I do. xD


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn writers.  Hurry up and pair Chuck and Jenny.  Don't the writer's realize how hot that would be?  

Blair and Nate deserve each other.  The writer's can pair them if they want.  They are now the characters I dislike the most.  I hope Chuck and Georgina destroy them.


----------



## luvi (Mar 24, 2009)

OMFG. GG thread. i'm in heaven. i did not know this thing existed. god i'm so happy lol.

chuck and jenny? ... no please. don't destroy my favourite character. don't make her a hor. pleeeease. xD

last episode was like, god please somebody kill blair. she's hot tho, so i wouldnt want that to really happen, i just want her to stop being such a retard and get it on with someone already


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate Blair now.  I wish I could change my vote to Chuck.


----------



## luvi (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah, blair is so broken now. i mean, i'd  still do her if i had the chance, she's just pathetic now.


----------



## sworder (Mar 24, 2009)

dont ask me why Im using google earth right now, found it interesting and i dont wanna sleep 



Rukia said:


> I hate Blair now.  I wish I could change my vote to Chuck.



told ya


----------



## luvi (Mar 24, 2009)

ohhhh, that's an amazing discovery.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2009)

The billboard proves that Chuck and Jenny will be together.  

Luvi, no kidding.  Blair is still hot.  But she's a lot less appealing now.  I don't want someone's sloppy seconds.  And let's face it...she was slutty in the last episode.


----------



## luvi (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah. god, when she went to chuck and went all seduce mode and said "take me NAO " lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2009)

I would have taken her, but that's besides the point.  She can't act all stuck up and holier than though for 40 episodes and then try to sleep with everyone that would have her.  She would have even had sex with Dan in this episode if he had asked.


----------



## luvi (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah so true. i loved when she went all drunk and started trash talking all those rich people. it made my day. i always wanted to do that to my bitchy classmates. but meh, i lack the guts.


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 25, 2009)

^Well you can always get drunk just like her : p
Rukia is right, Chuck and little J would be such a hot couple!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 25, 2009)

Chuck and anyone would be hot


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

Even chuck and jenny


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Even chuck and jenny



It happened in the book.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It happened in the book.


Seriously?

Just like a one night stand or something?


----------



## luvi (Mar 25, 2009)

ohgod, did it really happen in the books? :ho

how was it depicted?


----------



## pfft (Mar 25, 2009)

Yami No Sakura said:


> I think everyone who loves Blair should love Chuck just as much (and the other way around) After all, they can't live one without the other. x)
> I voted for little J, she's so AWESOME!


sure you can love them both, but everyone knows chuck is better than blair.... but love both, just one more than the other :ho 



sworder said:


> I dont know if Im mad at Blair or at Nate, but I feel bad for Chuck


 lol I don't, chuck will get over it! he is chuck bass! 



Moonshine said:


> I hate Nate.
> 
> Blair
> 
> lol at the preview where chuck and vanassa kiss to make blair and nate jealous


OMG wha!?!?!?!?!   mmm sweet jealousy! lol 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She's behaving like a real girl now.


are you saying she now offically suffers from SBS? 




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck and V kiss?  I like that


 lol they do that enough irl. 



> Hurry up and pair Chuck and Jenny.  Don't the writer's realize how hot that would be?


 you are on crack. jenny is too ugly for chuck. 



luvi said:


> yeah. god, when she went to chuck and went all seduce mode and said "take me NAO " lol


lol i don't see the old chuck bass refusing a piece of ass. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck and anyone would be hot


 when you say anyone..... do you really actually mean ANYONE!!!!  


and this episode wasn't that great compared to others, but I did like blair at nate's families little party. 

I feel like the only one loving all the trouble in paradise.... noone is really in a happy relationship atm.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It happened in the book.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck and anyone would be hot



I was responding to SB thinking chuck x anyone would be hot. 

And yeah, i know:ho


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2009)

Chuck x Elle wasn't all that hot.  And I blame Elle since she was one of the least attractive females ever on the show.

Maybe Bateman has a point though?  Maybe watching Chuck hook up with every girl on the show is what we should be hoping for?  Chuck/Vanessa, Chuck/Serena, Chuck/Jenny (personal fave), Chuck/Poppy, Chuck/Georgina all sound hot to me.


----------



## pfft (Mar 25, 2009)

^ technically Georgina and Chuck already happened....


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

Chuck x Serena would be weird, Lily adopted him.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh come on.  Why would it be weird?  Since Lily and Chuck completed a business deal?  Chuck signed a sheet of paper.  No blood relations.  I fail to see anything weird about that arrangement.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

I think Chuck and Serena are better as friends, thats all. They plotted against Carter(well kind of) and try to help Blair together,


----------



## pfft (Mar 25, 2009)

^ don't forget the whole georgina factor, chuck was there for serena.... it almost seemed like they were actually siblings during that time


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yeah that too. 

Now i want go watch those episodes over again.


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmm Chuck and S, I don't think that could ever happen. There's no chemistry and they're way too different. 
Little J and Eric would be a cute couple @@


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

Eric is gay though.


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, I guess thats an important detail X) But oh well dreaming is free.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

Very important


I already said this, but if you look at pilot episode it  does seem like they were going to do  Jenny x Eric


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 25, 2009)

But being Gossip Girl I guess they could make Eric go straight at least for a couple of episodes >_>


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 25, 2009)

Nah, to me that would be completely pointless considering all the stuff that went on when they discovered he was gay.


----------



## pfft (Mar 25, 2009)

they should make eric bi and then have him hook up with little j... that would be a cute couple


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 25, 2009)

I just realized Eric played the young Alexander from Colin Ferrells(sp) movie.


----------



## pfft (Mar 25, 2009)

^ OMG are you serious! because I just noticed that chuck's father bart plays a small minor role in the sopranos season 5 as a park ranger person.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmm touché


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't think of anyone I recognized from GG in anything... other than that stupid molly hartley movie with nate's character in it chace crawford


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 26, 2009)

Chace and Carter were both from that "Covenant" movie


----------



## luvi (Mar 26, 2009)

you got chace in the covenant, jenny in the grinch, err blake lively in the sisterhood of the traveling pants. blair acted in some really lame horror movies i didnt even waste my time to watch, tho i saw the trailer of one, it was gore gore gore. lol 

ok so i dont know the name of blair's and jenny's actresses. sorry,


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 26, 2009)

pfft said:


> they should make eric bi and then have him hook up with little j... that would be a cute couple


Looks like we are going to have our second arguement


~Avant~ said:


> I just realized Eric played the young Alexander from Colin Ferrells(sp) movie.



I can not imagine that, try as hard as i might, even though it is fact


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Chace and Carter were both from that "Covenant" movie


never seen it  


Moonshine said:


> Looks like we are going to have our second arguement


oh no!!!! :wah   


luvi said:


> you got chace in the covenant, jenny in the grinch, err blake lively in the sisterhood of the traveling pants. blair acted in some really lame horror movies i didnt even waste my time to watch, tho i saw the trailer of one, it was gore gore gore. lol
> 
> ok so i dont know the name of blair's and jenny's actresses. sorry,


who was jenny in the grinch? was she cindy loo who? 

oh and blair aka leighton meester I was told was in an episode of house before


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 26, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Looks like we are going to have our second arguement



The world demands some Eric x Little J action! 

Ed had a role in Children of Men and Blake in The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, those are the only ones I've seen.


----------



## luvi (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah jenny was cindy  the girl with the deformed nose


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

^ omg i had no idea.


----------



## sworder (Mar 26, 2009)

Ive been trying to watch season 1 since i never did, and Chuck wasnt anywhere near as amazing as he is now


----------



## luvi (Mar 26, 2009)

season one > season two imho. i dont know why but this season lacks the scandal portrayed in the first one


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

sworder said:


> Ive been trying to watch season 1 since i never did, and Chuck wasnt anywhere near as amazing as he is now



whoa, you mean you actually started GG with season two?!?!?!?!?  lol sorry but thats just shock talking.

 what do you mean by "chuck wasn't anywhere near as amazing as he is now?" 

I love chuck when he is acting his most asshole-ish.


----------



## sworder (Mar 26, 2009)

I started in the middle of season 2 

Ive just seen the first 4 episodes... He had his moments with his lines, but I dont like how he doesnt care about anything


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

^  how can you not love chuck no more!!!!!!!!!! give him time!!!!!!!!!

maybe i am just a masochist when it comes to chuck but i love his asshole nature.


----------



## sworder (Mar 26, 2009)

I never said I didnt love Chuck


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 26, 2009)

wait until a few of the later season one chapters. Chuck starts to become kickass


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

sworder said:


> I never said I didnt love Chuck



lol saves me from wanting to tear open your throat with my teeth!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 26, 2009)

Loving Chuck should be a forum rule!


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Loving Chuck should be a forum rule!


 damn straight! i wish I was a rep-whore just so i could rep this shit....


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 26, 2009)

pfft said:


> damn straight! i wish I was a rep-whore just so i could rep this shit....



I'm glad you're not though


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 26, 2009)

I watched the last two episodes of season 1 again. Chuck is a badass:ho


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

@bateman  yeah then my reps would have no real meaning, I would just be slutting it up.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 26, 2009)

pfft said:


> @bateman  yeah then my reps would have no real meaning, *I would just be slutting it up*.



I like the sound of that


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

^ lol I plan on saying a great many things you will like the sound of, or not! mwahahahaha  :ho


----------



## luvi (Mar 26, 2009)

oh, i see a scene /take a pic /upload to GG


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 26, 2009)

How naughty of you


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

so now its my turn to ask; how old are you Sasuke Bateman?


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 26, 2009)

Try not to spam the thread please, we could all get in trouble.


I need more gossip girl in my life


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 27, 2009)

^Yeah after all is our one and only source into the scandalous lives of Manhatten's elite  
I just rewatched "You've Got Yale!" Oh my, Oh my, Chuck looked so cool when he stood up for Lily. @@


----------



## Sen (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't wait for the new episode, tomorrow night~ 

Although I'll have to miss it for a chemistry test so I won't see it until Tuesday


----------



## sworder (Mar 29, 2009)

Im gonna miss it too


----------



## Sen (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope it gets put online really quickly


----------



## pfft (Mar 29, 2009)

^ omg me too! i watch it online, and last week I found it online before it even aired where i live.


----------



## sworder (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I wont be around here for the night most likely, so it'll be on by the time I wake up


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Mondays are always nice for tv shows, we got one tree hill, heroes, and gossip girl.


----------



## Sen (Mar 29, 2009)

I only really watch Gossip Girl, although I've seen a few episodes of One Tree Hill since it's right after.  Not too bad 

I think Sunday would be a nice day too though because then I usually could make sure I watch it in between doing homework


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 29, 2009)

One Tree Hill is horrible


----------



## pfft (Mar 29, 2009)

nothing good comes on mondays cept for GG...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 29, 2009)

pfft said:


> nothing good comes on mondays cept for GG...



And Heroes  


I like Heroes and GG


----------



## pfft (Mar 29, 2009)

lol I have never watched Heroes, but a few times... I talk to alot of people who watch, but alot of them say the writing has gotten shitty later on in the series... 

for me just GG. 

one day bateman... you and I will have our showdown! 


will I be woman enough to take you on though!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 29, 2009)

pfft said:


> lol I have never watched Heroes, but a few times... I talk to alot of people who watch, but alot of them say the writing has gotten shitty later on in the series...
> 
> for me just GG.



Yeah during season 2 and 3 but now it's a lot better thankfully. And I only watch 31 mins of GG last week, too annoyed what was going on 


> one day bateman... you and I will have our showdown!
> 
> 
> will I be woman enough to take you on though!



That sounds like a date to me


----------



## sworder (Mar 29, 2009)

this is awkward, Bate is usually the one doing the hitting on girls and not the other way around


----------



## Uffie (Mar 29, 2009)

Let's go on a double date with them Ray


----------



## sworder (Mar 29, 2009)

That would be fun


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I think some of the storylines have been disappointing recently and everything indicates that I won't like the storylines that occur this week either.  There are two things I am looking forward to this season though.

1).  Monday's episode will give us a decent amount of Jenny.  Something I believe the show has been lacking.  Jenny hasn't had the most compelling storylines this season, but I have always liked her and I think the writers can make her better.

2).  Georgina returns several episodes from now.  Set pictures showed her stepping out of a limo with Chuck, Nate, Serena, and Blair.  So I am very curious to see what her role will be.  (lol, I didn't really like Georgina before...so I wonder what it says about the show that I am suddenly so engrossed regarding her reappearance?)


----------



## pfft (Mar 29, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yeah during season 2 and 3 but now it's a lot better thankfully. And I only watch 31 mins of GG last week, too annoyed what was going on


 oh! lol well just some shit with nate's gramps, blair getting her itch back for ole nate, chuck getting left in the dust, and old things becoming new again... 




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That sounds like a date to me


challenge accepted! :ho



sworder said:


> this is awkward, Bate is usually the one doing the hitting on girls and not the other way around


I am his feminine match he has been waiting for!  we are gonna fight this bitch out! 
whose cuisine reigns supreme n shit! 

bang! 



Uffie said:


> Let's go on a double date with them Ray


but what if we only want to add you! :ho   






















































JKhaha

:sidenote why is it that we can only use 10 smilies! T_T i wanted to use more!


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 29, 2009)

New episode tomorrow, yay


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay, somehow I am hating Blair more and more for what she's doing...and I am actually like Vanessa more and more (I guess because she's sticking it to Nate) 

Chuck has never fallen from awesomeness to me...he's the shit. 

What's funny about Chuck is that he seems to in control of most situations when they don't involve Blair.


----------



## luvi (Mar 30, 2009)

V has always been the lame char that everyone likes outta pity. she's artsy and cool and lacks money, what's not to like? lol. besides, she's cute. not HOT like blair, serena or jenny, but still, she scores some points in the beauty department.

still noone can win against serena and jenny, those blondes drive me crazeeeeh 

i wonder what's gonna happen in today's episode. i needa DL it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

luvi said:


> V has always been the lame char that everyone likes outta pity. she's artsy and cool and lacks money, what's not to like? lol. besides, she's cute. not HOT like blair, serena or jenny, but still, she scores some points in the beauty department.
> 
> still noone can win against serena and jenny, those blondes drive me crazeeeeh
> 
> i wonder what's gonna happen in today's episode. i needa DL it



Jenny is major jailbait but I don't really find her that pretty, same with Serena. But I love Blair. 

I will admit, for some reason Vanessa actually looked better tonight.


----------



## pfft (Mar 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Jenny is major jailbait but I don't really find her that pretty, same with Serena. But I love Blair.
> 
> I will admit, for some reason Vanessa actually looked better tonight.



agreed! blair is prettiest, and then v, and then serena  .... and last little j 
but they are sort of uggo compared to blair..


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2009)

Hated Blair this week.  They made her so incredibly clingy and needy.  She is always like this when she is with Nate.  She is totally dependent on him and needs to be constantly reminded of her worth.  Women should be offended by how they have been depicted on this show recently.

As for hotness, and let's face it...my opinion matters more than your opinions since I am a guy.  Blair (her lingerie scenes are the sexiest scenes in this series) > Jenny (i love her new look, she has some style) > Vanessa (great body, jacked up face) > Serena (meh, birthmarks don't do anything for me)


----------



## sworder (Mar 30, 2009)

Jenny isnt more attractive than Vanessa, not even close.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2009)

I acknowledged that Vanessa has an incredible body.  But face it...she's a butter face.  The face is the primary criteria I judge by and Jenny wins that category over Vanessa.  I also love Jenny's hairstyle from this season.  Another thing I love...slender women.  Jenny is my typical body type preference.  (She's still no where close to Blair in terms of hotness though.)


----------



## luvi (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm a guy too, lol.
and seriously, my scale would beeee

blair/jenny (hard to decide) > serena > V

but still, meh. its all about tastes and whanot.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 31, 2009)

I liked the episode, except for the very end


----------



## Uffie (Mar 31, 2009)

I liked the end.

Lol Chuck, downgrade.


----------



## Sen (Mar 31, 2009)

Downgrade for sure 

You know, I don't actually hate Vanessa though, I just think it's stupid to have her sleep with Chuck 

Anyways, I have to admit, I kind of like this Serena   I hope that becomes interesting, the Dan-Serena plotline was getting old and boring.


----------



## Uffie (Mar 31, 2009)

Serena is so much better in the books, they really should have cast someone else


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 31, 2009)

Just what i wanted him to do, I loved it


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 31, 2009)

I actually rather like what chuck and vanassa did.

I don't mind Vanassa so much.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 31, 2009)

They are together in real life after


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 31, 2009)

I know

I think they are my new favorite couple


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine too


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 31, 2009)

Chuck x Vanassa forever


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 31, 2009)

Chuck x Vanessa for now.

He'll have sex with Serena as well just watch


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 31, 2009)

Meh, Serena isn't good enough for him


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 31, 2009)

She's a whore so she'll do


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 31, 2009)

She thinks of chuck as a brother, so she won't


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 31, 2009)

That's what she says now


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 31, 2009)

That and forever, because she is a bore.


----------



## chryblossom (Mar 31, 2009)

Is Nelly Yuki a different person or she really Kati??


----------



## Leraine (Mar 31, 2009)

This show proves, that anyone can end up fuckin everyone. 


My mom shouldn't have told me about morals and such.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 31, 2009)

Interesting episode. Boo to BlairxNate


----------



## sworder (Mar 31, 2009)

You go Chuck, dont let stupid Blair hold you back 

Rufus is such a pussy, I hate how Lily is the one that suggests everything in their relation.


----------



## Uffie (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh dear god


----------



## Sen (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there pro-ChuckxVanessa in here? D:

I wonder if the son contacting Dan a coincidence or if he really was looking for him.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 31, 2009)

> Is there pro-ChuckxVanessa in here? D:



Yes, what of it


----------



## sworder (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck Blair


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 31, 2009)

sworder said:


> Fuck Blair



Amen to that!!


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 31, 2009)

Nuh!! Fuck ChuckxVanessa It is wrong on so many levels. Nothing against Chuck, I <3 just as much you guys but even ChuckxDan would be better than that VanessaxChuck shit >:Z


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2009)

sworder said:


> Fuck Blair


Seconded.  

She was pathetic this week.  "Only my boyfriend can touch my hair."  And she acted all needy the whole time she was with Nate.  She was worried Nate would go back to Vanessa when they were talking earlier.  Blair is incredibly clingy, needy, and whiny when Nate is involved.  She loses her edge when she is in a relationship apparently.  Seriously, she was so submissive towards Nate.  I was disgusted the entire episode.

I hate Vanessa.  But Chuck/Vanessa was more tolerable.  At least Chuck still managed to act like the Chuck we all know and love.  I think the preview shows Chuck sleeping with Georgina.  That would be so hot.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 31, 2009)

omg that pic

Gar, i am hating blair right now


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2009)

Chuck and Vanessa were fun.  And the reason is the same reason Blair and Chuck are fun.  They have sort of an adversarial relationship.  They had a good back and forth banter in the last episode.  Vanessa was better in this episode with Chuck than she ever was with Nate.  The problem with Chuck/Vanessa is that the relationship doesn't have the history that Chuck/Blair have.  And Jessica is a worse actress than Leighton; so it's not quite as good.  Most fans have made up their minds and decided that they won't accept seeing Chuck and Blair with anyone else; that obviously doesn't help either.


----------



## sworder (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Mia (Apr 1, 2009)

oh wow  


Blair x Nate > Chuck x Vanessa


----------



## Leraine (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol, serena x dan 3.0 ... 


/wrist


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2009)

April 20th? What's with all these fucking breaks. The CW is more about promoting shows than showing them


----------



## Sen (Apr 1, 2009)

I know, it probably makes people lose interest when they have to wait forever, like I'm pretty sure there was a lot more interest in the show when there were constant new episodes.  

Anyways,  at Chuck and Vanessa.  I just don't like that pairing, especially since they just don't seem to have the intensity Blair and Chuck did.  I don't hate Nate and Blair since I know it's going to end up being temporary and it's somewhat sweet.  But I don't know, it's sad to see Vanessa lose all her morals  

I'm glad that Serena seems to be doing something else finally without Dan.  I actually liked them together but it's getting so annoying to see the same plotline over and over with them.  I wonder how she knew that one guy and which friend she had been with


----------



## Mia (Apr 1, 2009)

indeed Vanessa used to look down at them all coz she considered herself a girl of high morals and principles. and what now. booo whore


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Apr 1, 2009)

Mia- Indeed, so much for having those   Now she's no better than any of them 

Bateman- I know


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn CW and all their breaks


----------



## pfft (Apr 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Hated Blair this week.  They made her so incredibly clingy and needy.  She is always like this when she is with Nate.  She is totally dependent on him and needs to be constantly reminded of her worth.  Women should be offended by how they have been depicted on this show recently.


Um there are no respectable women really in Gossip Girl... and Blair was needy and clingy in the first episode when she tried to fuck nate as soon as she learned serena was coming home. 
She is still likeable though. imo even during her downfall. 




Rukia said:


> As for hotness, and let's face it...my opinion matters more than your opinions since I am a guy.  Blair (her lingerie scenes are the sexiest scenes in this series) > Jenny (i love her new look, she has some style) > Vanessa (great body, jacked up face) > Serena (meh, birthmarks don't do anything for me)


 Just because you are a guy doesn't mean you understand aesthetic beauty better than me. My artistic sense of design is unparalleled 
oh and you're kind of a pedo for liking a little girl like little j. 




Uffie said:


> I liked the end.
> 
> Lol Chuck, downgrade.


the end was fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!! 




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Just what i wanted him to do, I loved it


ole chuck n v, hahahaha omg hilariously amusing. I cannot wait till the next episode. 



chryblossom said:


> Is Nelly Yuki a different person or she really Kati??


Different person...   i think....  



Sen said:


> Is there pro-ChuckxVanessa in here? D:
> 
> I wonder if the son contacting Dan a coincidence or if he really was looking for him.


I was thinking it was an accident, but I am really curious to know more!!!



Sen said:


> But I don't know, it's sad to see Vanessa lose all her morals


 the bitch never had integrity! hahahaha! omg that is the funniest fucking thing ever when they made gossip girl say that shit.
that bitch was soooo fake.   


Sen said:


> I'm glad that Serena seems to be doing something else finally without Dan.  I actually liked them together but it's getting so annoying to see the same plotline over and over with them.  I wonder how she knew that one guy and which friend she had been with



anyone else hate Poppy's new short hair?!?!?!?!?! 

I bet serena fucked poppy's bf or something like that.... and I see him hittin on her at some point and causing a rift between the two girls.

or he knows her as uber party girl savannah and he wants a piece of that action! idk 


and OMG little j's eye make-up makes her eyes look so small, but i like her hair cut for some reason.

also! wtf is up with rufus always doing what lily wants!  
I know this is more of a girl's show but matriarchal ruling just because she is richer is so blase. like omg bitch you don't decide everything! 


and OMG Chuck I am so happy you are the Chuck I knew you always were!!!!   

and they straightened V's little shitty rat-tail curly hair!!!! THANK GOD! that shit made her look like a lower class imigrant who didn't speak any english.... especially in the first episode she appears... (compared to all those upper-east side rich bitches anyways)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2009)

Mia said:


> oh wow
> 
> 
> Blair x Nate > Chuck x Vanessa


Fuck that.

Chuck X Vanessa > Blair X Nate.

And it's not really Blair's fault.  Chace is a bad actor and Ed is probably the best on the show.  I like Blair a lot more than Vanessa, but Chuck's advantage over Nate is even bigger.  That's why his pairing wins.

Seriously, if liking Little J makes me a pedo...then that is an appropriate label for me.


----------



## pfft (Apr 1, 2009)

^ you should get a little j avatar n sig, instead of the girl who voices gossip girl. 
 :ho 

and Chuck and V >> Blair and Nate.... but then again we barely got to see Chuck and V.... I hope he destroys vanessa!!!! 

lol I love when nate compared that bitch to blair. pfft as if that uppity self righteous bitch could ever be like blair! 

what I hate the most is how she clings to this self righteous haughty, oh i'm poor and have moral values which makes me a better person than these rich fuckers attitude! 

like bitch please you ain't no mother teresa virgin mary jesus friend ok!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2009)

That part was funny.  Nate compared Vanessa to Blair and then acted disgusted with her.  What did he do later in the episode?  Got back together with Blair.  A very nice contradiction.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 2, 2009)

ChuckXVanessa is totally revolting. DNW THEM TOGETHER EVARRRRRRRRRR! 

But LOL @ Serena just going to Spain for a week like it's no big deal. Love her for doing that, it seems like something book!Serena would do. :')


----------



## pfft (Apr 2, 2009)

^ its not like chuck x vanessa is gonna last.... i dont see it. I want her destruction at the hands of chuck. 

defile the bitch! her mind her superior sense of being, her psyche! 
i want it to be destroyed by him... till she is some dumb bitch who is his slave.

and I want to see serena getting a bit more wild and fun in these upcoming episodes.


----------



## Mia (Apr 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> Chuck X Vanessa > Blair X Nate.
> 
> ...



I see XDDD. to me Chuck and Blair are equal so its the choise between Nate and Vanessa. at least Nate is pretty so he wins


----------



## pfft (Apr 2, 2009)

^ if we are going strictly on looks with nate and V I agree with you!


----------



## Mia (Apr 2, 2009)

well what else besides looks can we consider about Nate anyway?  does he even have a personality? as for V...I dont like her as a person at all .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 2, 2009)

Nate doesn't have a personality, you can just look at him. No need for him to talk to you or anything


----------



## pfft (Apr 2, 2009)

Mia said:


> well what else besides looks can we consider about Nate anyway?  does he even have a personality? as for V...I dont like her as a person at all .


 mmmm man-bangs! mangs?  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Nate doesn't have a personality, you can just look at him. No need for him to talk to you or anything



lol for what I want from nate, talking is out of the question..... :ho 
what else could he be good for?


----------



## sworder (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2009)

I hate Blair now.  She's so fucking needy and clingy.  She seriously can't live without a boyfriend.


----------



## sworder (Apr 2, 2009)

Chuck will change her back to her bitchy self, there's nothing Chuck can't do.


----------



## pfft (Apr 2, 2009)

^ and there is noone chuck cannot do :ho


----------



## luvi (Apr 2, 2009)

well, he can't do himself, that's for sure.

and i'll LOL when the time for danxrandomguy happens  happened in the books, might happen in the tv show 

(didnt read the books, just read wiki info )


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2009)

They should increase Eric's screen time.  That dude is awesome.


----------



## pfft (Apr 2, 2009)

luvi said:


> well, he can't do himself, that's for sure.
> 
> and i'll LOL when the time for danxrandomguy happens  happened in the books, might happen in the tv show
> 
> (didnt read the books, just read wiki info )


um isn't masturbation sort of "self love"? :ho 

OMG! wha! dan and some random guy!?!?!?!?! whoa.
I thought it was just chuck who was supposed to be bisexual in the books.




Rukia said:


> They should increase Eric's screen time.  That dude is awesome.


awww I think eric is cute (personality wise)! they should have more eric time!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2009)

I think Eric is funny.  Probably the most likable character on the show honestly.


----------



## luvi (Apr 2, 2009)

pfft said:


> um isn't masturbation sort of "*self love*"? :ho
> 
> OMG! wha! dan and some random guy!?!?!?!?! whoa.
> I thought it was just chuck who was supposed to be bisexual in the books.




masturbation =/= shagging yourself. 

and nope, not only chuck is a bicurious character, dear friend. according to my source *cough* Wiki *cough*, 



> "[...]But a same-sex situation with a geeky kid named Greg makes Dan question his sexuality. Greg and Dan date for a while, but Greg leaves Dan for Chuck Bass, the two appearing to be having a fling at Blair & Serena's farewell party. At the end of the series, Dan concludes he's not gay, but was merely a questioning youth [...]"



and



> "[...] Chuck's only interests are sex and money, [...] He has a number of flings with numerous females and males, but his only serious relationship comes near the end of the series, when he begins dating Greg, a student who also briefly had a fling with a then-experimenting Dan Humphrey. [...]"



 Seems that Bass Jr. isn't the only one doing his homework on male anatomy. But when Lonely Boy's test subject becomes of Chuck's interest, what will young Bass do to turn it into his own personal Guinea Pig? You know you love me, X0x0, Gossip Girl.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 2, 2009)

Eric's actor only wants to be reaccuring, so less time for him


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2009)

Chuck won't become gay or bisexual on the television series.  It's far too risky.


----------



## luvi (Apr 2, 2009)

too risky indeed. but Eric in the books is older than S and not gay. so yeah, they changed a lot of Eric's character there. so, i wouldn't say making chuck bicurious is a risk, maybe not 100% gay, but bicurious, maybe


----------



## pfft (Apr 2, 2009)

luvi said:


> Seems that Bass Jr. isn't the only one doing his homework on male anatomy. But when Lonely Boy's test subject becomes of Chuck's interest, what will young Bass do turn it into his own personal Guinea Pig? You know you love me, X0x0, Gossip Girl.


hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG i am so picturing that bitch who does the voice saying that right now!  



Moonshine said:


> Eric's actor only wants to be reaccuring, so less time for him


do you think its because his character is homosexual? 
i mean the actor is straight... but then again I dont see why i should be asking this at all i mean Queer as Folk had plenty of straight actors acting homosexual and they didnt profess any problem with it.



luvi said:


> too risky indeed. but Eric in the books is older than S and not gay. so yeah, they changed a lot of Eric's character there. so, i wouldn't say making chuck bicurious is a risk, maybe not 100% gay, but bicurious, maybe


well then who  of the females are they gonna make bicurious.... i would guess and expect serena and maybe poppy ... (only to be fair I suggest this)

and then they can make chuck kiss someone but not nate or lonely boy.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 2, 2009)

No, I think he just stated from the beginning regardless of what his charcter is like. He is young, and probably wants to have enough time for school/other projects.


----------



## luvi (Apr 2, 2009)

pfft said:


> hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG i am so picturing that bitch who does the voice saying that right now!
> 
> 
> do you think its because his character is homosexual?
> ...



i dunno if in the books any of the female characters were bicurious or anything, so i wouldnt fantasize about that any time soon 

and what would be wrong of chuck kissing the other main male characters?


----------



## pfft (Apr 3, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> No, I think he just stated from the beginning regardless of what his charcter is like. He is young, and probably wants to have enough time for school/other projects.


mmm yeah makes sense.... he is probably around little j's age 15 or so?



luvi said:


> i dunno if in the books any of the female characters were bicurious or anything, so i wouldnt fantasize about that any time soon
> 
> and what would be wrong of chuck kissing the other main male characters?


 I just don't see nate or dan ever being worthy of my chuck


----------



## Mia (Apr 3, 2009)

Rukia said:


> They should increase Eric's screen time.  That dude is awesome.



agreed. he's lovely and funny. 





nice outfit Chuck


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2009)

I think Chuck's next plan of attack against Blair is pretty simple. He should start dating someone seriously and like pretend to be the perfect boyfriend. Do with her some of the things he said he could never do with Blair. Holding hands, movies, etc. That would be an excellent way to get revenge on Blair and an overall excellent way hurt her. He might have to be patient with the relationship though; things might have to go badly between Blair and Nate before she really feels it.


----------



## luvi (Apr 3, 2009)

^ ChuckxV, that's the way things seem to be going, in spite of V saying otherwise, we all know she likes it


----------



## pfft (Apr 4, 2009)

^ cuz V is a dirty whore.... :ho dirtier than serena :didijustsaythat!?!?!?!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 5, 2009)

Nate and Blair was a huge plot devices to have Chuck and Vanessa have sex


----------



## pfft (Apr 5, 2009)

lol so it was all an evil plot!!!! what sort of tomfoolery is this!!?!?!?!?!  

v will submit and succumb to chuck bass.... who wouldn't?!?!?!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2009)

When Vanessa was telling Chuck that it meant nothing at the end of the episode...that was her trying to convince herself as much as she was trying to convince Chuck.  If it meant nothing, she wouldn't have been pulled back into the bed for another round at the end of the episode.  Vanessa's earlier attempt to get dressed was a waste of time, lol.

Anyway, Chuck/Vanessa probably have no lomg-term viability.  Chuck didn't invite her to the prom and there don't seem to be a lot of scenes between them in future episodes either.


----------



## sworder (Apr 6, 2009)

Obviously Chuck just wanted to sleep with Vanessa. Now she could die for all he cares.


----------



## pfft (Apr 6, 2009)

sworder said:


> Obviously Chuck just wanted to sleep with Vanessa. Now she could die for all he cares.



leaving chuck to say "clean cup, clean cup, move down , move down, clean cup, clean cup, move down!"

Link removed

cuz he aint got no time for that bitch :ho


----------



## Sen (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree about Chuck mainly wanting to sleep with Vanessa, I think he still loves Blair 

I want a new episode


----------



## pfft (Apr 7, 2009)

lol ^ of course he still harbors feelings for blair! 

and was it me or did we see blair hooking up with chuck in the previews for the next episode? it was so hard to tell what the fuck was actually going on...

also person above me; who is that in your avatar sig?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 7, 2009)

got my hopes up today


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought Chuck was hooking up with Vanessa again in the preview for the next episode.  I saw a butterface, so it must have been her.  

Georgina will be back soon.


----------



## Uffie (Apr 7, 2009)

I was not a happy bunny when I realised there was no GG this week 

I had to watch 90210


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2009)

No new Gossip Girl next week either.  

The rerun was lousy too.  The Grandfather was a crappy episode.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 7, 2009)

Uffie, who is the girl in your ava. I think I'm in love.


----------



## luvi (Apr 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I thought Chuck was hooking up with Vanessa again in the preview for the next episode.  I saw a butterface, so it must have been her.
> 
> *Georgina* will be back _*soon.*_



G, soon?

jesus 

christ

awesome.


----------



## Uffie (Apr 7, 2009)

Ana Beatriz Barros


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2009)

luvi said:


> G, soon?
> 
> jesus
> 
> ...


Tier System.

Chuck > Blair > Little J > Georgina > Dan > Everyone Else


----------



## luvi (Apr 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Tier System.
> 
> Chuck > Little J > G > Dan > Blair > Serena > Everyone else



There we go, that's more like it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2009)

At least we agree to not being impressed by Nate, Vanessa, and Serena.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 7, 2009)

Chuck > Little J >Blair >Eric baby face> everyone else can go and f**k off 
Uh G is so uncool, I like cramps more than her lol I just hope she wont become a regular


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2009)

I didn't mention Eric, but I do think he is awesome.


----------



## pfft (Apr 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> got my hopes up today


lol not for a long while... but you can handle it can't you?!?!?!?! 
you are supposed to have stamina... for those all nighters  



Rukia said:


> I thought Chuck was hooking up with Vanessa again in the preview for the next episode.  I saw a butterface, so it must have been her.
> 
> Georgina will be back soon.


omg she isnt THAT ugly... v is pretty in her own way. god i want to puke just saying that. but even i think you are being a bit harsh.




Uffie said:


> I was not a happy bunny when I realised there was no GG this week
> 
> I had to watch 90210


omg hahahaha that fucking sucks.



oh and for me its 

chuck>>>>blair------------------------------------->everyone else


----------



## Mia (Apr 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Ana Beatriz Barros



I love her.


----------



## Fever Ray (Apr 8, 2009)

Can someone explain to me what happened with Vanessa and Nate.
I thought they were really inlove and shit and suddenly Nate hooks up with Blair and says to her what he said to Vanessa a couple of episodes before. "You're the one I wanna be with". 

Wth? Or is it all about creating drama?


----------



## Mia (Apr 8, 2009)

writers are out of decent ideas so its just everyone sleeps with everyone scheme


----------



## Fever Ray (Apr 8, 2009)

Nathan is such a whore. He has hooked up with every girl on the show.


----------



## Mia (Apr 8, 2009)

I know rite. still I wouldnt mind having that whore for myself


----------



## Fever Ray (Apr 8, 2009)

He is indeed a walking sex toy. But the man's got no personality. I'd love me sum Mr Chuck though.


----------



## Mia (Apr 8, 2009)

no personality is just rite for a whore  

I love Chuck in the show but the actor who plays him seems less and less attractive  >__<


----------



## Fever Ray (Apr 8, 2009)

Fuck 'em 'n' leave 'em rite? 

Yeah, he's not as playful as he was before. He's all grown up now. I miss Blair and Chuck together. They caused so much wonderful damage!


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 8, 2009)

Mia you and your sets

I want a new episode


----------



## luvi (Apr 8, 2009)

Fever Ray said:


> Fuck 'em 'n' leave 'em rite?
> 
> Yeah, he's not as playful as he was before. He's all grown up now. I miss Blair and Chuck together. They caused so much wonderful damage!



wait for little J to grow up, she'll triple the damage chuck, blair, G and serena caused together, all by herself, cuz she's a gansta


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 8, 2009)

@poll


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> @poll


I'd switch my vote to Chuck if I could.  

But seriously, it's not worth the effort.


----------



## sworder (Apr 8, 2009)

I think Eric sucks, mostly because I cant relate with him at all.


----------



## sworder (Apr 8, 2009)

Eric reminds me of this


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 8, 2009)

Eric doesn't act like that at all


----------



## pfft (Apr 8, 2009)

Fever Ray said:


> Nathan is such a whore. He has hooked up with every girl on the show.


wouldn't have it any other way  
mmmm manslut



Fever Ray said:


> He is indeed a walking sex toy. But the man's got no personality. I'd love me sum Mr Chuck though.


who doesn't  chuck  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> @poll


get your slaves to change it!!!! 

someone redeem chuck!?!?!?!?! :wah


----------



## sworder (Apr 8, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Eric doesn't act like that at all



I know i just thought it was funny


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay

I just hope he never has boyfriends like that


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2009)

Epic Promo pics for 2.22.  Georgina = win.  

Summer Wars


----------



## NotTonight (Apr 9, 2009)

Chuuuuuuck Bass.

That's my man.   I love him to pieces.


----------



## sworder (Apr 9, 2009)

only 2 more episodes left in the season?


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2009)

well fuck its like you want it now, but you also don't want it to just fucking end.... T_T  what the fuck will i watch !!!


----------



## luvi (Apr 10, 2009)

pfft said:


> well fuck its like you want it now, but you also don't want it to just fucking end.... T_T  *what the fuck will i watch !!!*



you could always watch 90210, it sure is as great as gossip girl, only lamer and not worth wasting your time on it.


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2009)

^ thanks for the suggestion, but I will try to suffice with The Tudors season 3 or something... T_T 

soon true blood season two will come along i guess... 

but uh georgina and chuck.... that is hopefully just some plot to piss off b or something


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 10, 2009)

^There's gonna a be second season of true blood? : D
Anyway, yay lil J looks so damn cool but Georgina...I think Im gonna change the channel everytime I see her


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2009)

^ yeah! season two starts sometime in may i believe.... 

does crazy go with chuck bass well?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

True blood is sooooooo good can't wait.


----------



## Uffie (Apr 10, 2009)

> ‘Gossip’ boy’s weighty issue
> Chuck Bass may become even more off-putting in future episodes of “Gossip Girl” — and not just because of his slimy behavior. Actor Ed Westwick’s constant partying is starting to show on his waistline, In Touch Weekly reports.
> 
> “Ed has been gaining a lot of weight — not just around the waist, but throughout his whole body,” said an on-set source. “First, the costume department had to buy him new, bigger pants. Then, his shirts and jackets got way too snug. The costumers even requested that producers talk to Ed — they don’t want Chuck to be fat!”
> ...


----------



## Mia (Apr 10, 2009)

lol 


Uffie you have spoliers in ur sig. bitchmods can ban for that >__<


----------



## Leraine (Apr 10, 2009)

awesome ulq-colouring, though. *3*


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2009)

Uffie said:


>



and omg chuck needs to counteract his partying weight gain with some cocaine or speed usage 

then everything will become fine again won't it?    :ho


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2009)

I want to talk about this beautiful promotional poster.



A couple of weeks ago a set video was posted @ spoilertv that showed Leighton and Taylor filming a scene together.  The scene was relatively short, but it consisted of Blair handing Jenny a fashionable Tiara/headband.  That scene combined with this poster leads us to the reasonable conclusion that Jenny will become the next Queen at Constance.  (I'm in favor of any storyline that gives Jenny more screen time.)


----------



## Mia (Apr 10, 2009)

Jenny has some potential. shame she's annoying most of the time


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2009)

^ my thoughts exactly....


----------



## NotTonight (Apr 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> only 2 more episodes left in the season?


There are 5 more episodes left.   I cannot wait for the show to come back.



Uffie said:


>



Rude and an obvious lie.   Screw them.





I also loooove True Blood.  I'm missing Anne on The Tudors, but the first ep was interesting getting to see a young Bloody Mary.


----------



## luvi (Apr 11, 2009)

pfft said:


> and omg chuck needs to counteract his partying weight gain with some cocaine or speed usage
> 
> then everything will become fine again won't it?    :ho



mebe some steroids would help there 



Rukia said:


> I want to talk about this beautiful promotional poster.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago a set video was posted @ spoilertv that showed Leighton and Taylor filming a scene together.  The scene was relatively short, but it consisted of Blair handing Jenny a fashionable Tiara/headband.  That scene combined with this poster leads us to the reasonable conclusion that Jenny will become the next Queen at Constance.  (I'm in favor of any storyline that gives Jenny more screen time.)



ohgodplz, little J with more air time = total win. and aghhh, when the guys go to college it's gonna be all weird, i foresee it 



> Mia said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny has some potential. shame she's annoying most of the time
> ...



not quite. J is never annoying. NEVER, understand?


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2009)

^ we don't want ball shrinkage! we want chuck to just continue to be mmmm


----------



## luvi (Apr 11, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ we don't want ball shrinkage! we want chuck to just continue to be mmmm



then he could have an anorexic/bigorexic phase of his life? there would be no ball shrinkage there, just tooth decayment or excessive social retardness


----------



## pfft (Apr 19, 2009)

tomorrow is the new episode bitches!!! where is all the excitement!!!


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 19, 2009)

I have to wait till Wednesday


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2009)

Lots of Nair scenes = good trolling opportunities.  So I am definitely excited.


----------



## luvi (Apr 19, 2009)

NO. No NateXBlair, PLEASE. I don't want my eyes to decay and rot 

I, on the contrary, would enjoy Little J breaking Blair and Nate up to take what is rightfully hers. JxNate FTW 

Just kidding 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really...




Anyhow. What I would actually like is more J airtime. She just seemed like a secondary character in the last episodes... More Eric airtime would be awesome too, and if and only if G comes back, I'd like to see her fuck Blair up so bad. Just for the lulz. And then Chuck could rescue his damsel in distress


----------



## pfft (Apr 19, 2009)

i am so excited I cannot wait for more of my GG !!! and i just realized the meaning behind Nair T_T i was thinking of the hair removal shit


----------



## Sen (Apr 19, 2009)

So excited   

I can barely remember what this episode will be about it's been so long...


----------



## Vix (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't seen it recently.  My monday nights
have been preoccupied.  I always try to catch
up....and it hasn't been working.


----------



## pfft (Apr 19, 2009)

Sen said:


> So excited
> 
> I can barely remember what this episode will be about it's been so long...



i also do not remember what the fuck happened last...


----------



## luvi (Apr 19, 2009)

uhm, Nair kissing, ChuckxNessa having sex, the usual.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2009)

Who is Chuck's damsel in distress?  Little J?  Since when?


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 19, 2009)

Finally a new episode tomorrow. I can't wait


----------



## pfft (Apr 19, 2009)

luvi said:


> uhm, Nair kissing, ChuckxNessa having sex, the usual.



oh yeah that was it!


----------



## Sen (Apr 19, 2009)

Akiko said:


> I haven't seen it recently.  My monday nights
> have been preoccupied.  I always try to catch
> up....and it hasn't been working.



You mean the repeats or back when there were new episodes too? 



pfft said:


> i also do not remember what the fuck happened last...



I barely remember ;<  Was it with Jenny's party?   And didn't Serena go off to Spain or something?


----------



## luvi (Apr 19, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Who is Chuck's damsel in distress?  Little J?  Since when?



Ever since I, the new script writer in GG, decided to write that in the scripts.

LOL 

It's just a wish


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2009)

I could approve of Chuck/Little J.  I like when Little J is devious.  I saw a couple of sneak peeks for the next episode though.  It looks like Jenny is going to be stuck with some nerdy boyfriend instead.

The only thing I am looking forward to this week is I think Georgina will return.


----------



## Sen (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know, I'm not too interesting in Jenny having more time really.  I'm kind of looking forward to more fun Serena though now that everything with her and Dan is over.  I think the writers are finally done with that plot line.  I did like them together but it got so boring to see them make and break up constantly. 

Also, I think the half brother will be appearing soon, so that should be interesting.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 19, 2009)

Jenny should be written off the show, she is such a bore.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Jenny should be written off the show, she is such a bore.


I think Vanessa, Rufus, and Lily should be written off the show.  They are the characters that bore me the most.


----------



## luvi (Apr 19, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Jenny should be written off the show, she is such a bore.



and you should be written off existance. 



Sen said:


> I don't know, I'm not too interesting in Jenny having more time really.  I'm kind of looking forward to more fun Serena though now that everything with her and Dan is over.  I think the writers are finally done with that plot line.  I did like them together but it got so boring to see them make and break up constantly.
> 
> Also, I think the half brother will be appearing soon, so that should be interesting.



OH! The son. I had completly forgotten about him. I read somewhere that it was rumored he would appear, and he did send a letter to Dan, didn't he?


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 19, 2009)

@ Rukia-Rufus and Lily have the most chemistry besides Chuck and Blair, they aren't boring.

Vanassa...well I kinda like her now.

@luvi-Gee, thanks


----------



## luvi (Apr 19, 2009)

luvi said:


> NO. No NateXBlair, PLEASE. I don't want my eyes to decay and rot
> 
> I, on the contrary, would enjoy Little J breaking Blair and Nate up to take what is rightfully hers. *JxNate* FTW
> 
> ...





Rukia said:


> Who is *Chuck's damsel in distress?*  Little J?  Since when?





luvi said:


> Ever since I, the new script writer in GG, decided to write that in the scripts.
> 
> LOL
> 
> It's just a wish



I totally misinterpreted what you meant in that post. See what I higilighted in bold, I meant G would fuck up Blair so bad that Chuck would go to the rescue. And in my previous post I just said that J should break Nair up so that she could fuck Nate, that's all. no Chuck x J whatsoever. Tho ... odd as it may seem, that pair looks intriguing


----------



## Sen (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, the son sent a letter to Dan, but then the parents erased the call from Dan.  I kind of think it's a coincidence so they'll end up talking again though.

And yeah, no more Jenny


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay, so the way Dan made it seem was that the kid was younger then him, but shouldn't the opposite be true?


----------



## luvi (Apr 19, 2009)

I dunno.

Seems like Mystery Brother is up for something. Will the eldest son of the Humphrey- Van Der Woodsen family be a nasty boy and cause an outrageous entreé, or will he play it quiet and plot behind his family's back? When we thought we had seen scandal in the Upper East Side, the worst case scenario has yet to happen. You know you love me. XoXo, Gossip Girl.


----------



## Sen (Apr 19, 2009)

Actually yeah   He must be a few years older than Dan, so why is he still living at home and in high school?

Either way, I think they'll make him cause some type of drama


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 20, 2009)

New episode tomorrow. I really need to keep my eyes on this show


----------



## luvi (Apr 20, 2009)

Gossip Girl Blast! (came up with it during my beauty sleep  lol, not really, just my normal sleep)



> After finding out about the Humphrey-Van Der Wooden's lovechild, many rumors have spread. Of the most interesting ones, this one in particular cought my attention the most: It would seem that S's ties with Gabriel go way back when. And with our dearest G possibly making an appearance in the next episode of The Fabulous Life of the Upper East Siders, it's mostly certain that drama will once again be lit up by colorful Sparks. You know you love me. XoXo. Gossip Girl.



You know you love me too, Luvi.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh I've missed GG


----------



## luvi (Apr 20, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Oh I've missed GG



Who hasn't?


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

Interesting, so more Georgina soon?  Still don't like her actress 

And yeah, I've missed Gossip Girl too


----------



## Mia (Apr 20, 2009)

I think I lost interest in GG  not like I wont watch it but still


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

Mia 

Why? ;_____;   I know the wait was long, but


----------



## Mia (Apr 20, 2009)

dunno. the show lost its coolness or smth. it became 90210 crappy like. all those silly new plotlines, filler pairings, georgina again


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I can understand that somewhat, but it might get good again 

And we all know ChuckxBlair will happen again


----------



## Mia (Apr 20, 2009)

Chuck and Nate  would be nice too


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

That would be sexy


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

that would be eww.


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

They look good in the pictures they're in together


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

Nate does not look good. Period


----------



## Mia (Apr 20, 2009)

wat  Nate is the prettiest


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

Nate is Fugly

Blair is the prettiest.


----------



## Mia (Apr 20, 2009)

r u serious?  how can u say that Nate is fugly?  he's prettier than me


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't like his style/type or anything.


----------



## Mia (Apr 20, 2009)

i see you dont like pretty people


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sure Chuck would think he's pretty enough 

Oh God Mia, you've made me all ChuckxNate-ish  

Imagining it...


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

I do like pretty people. Blair


----------



## Mia (Apr 20, 2009)

Sen said:


> I'm sure Chuck would think he's pretty enough
> 
> Oh God Mia, you've made me all ChuckxNate-ish
> 
> Imagining it...






I was rewatching that episode where they fought over Blair and was like waidaminute


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

@Maggie- Pretty males? 

@Mia- That would be sexy 

Anyways, off to class, hopefully tonight's episode will be awesome


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

Chuck is okay, only pretty male on show.


----------



## luvi (Apr 20, 2009)

what now? after saying nates is ugly you gonna come and say little J and serena are deformed bitches? 

I won't let you


----------



## Mia (Apr 20, 2009)

I think she's one of those people who think Brad Pitt is ugly .


----------



## luvi (Apr 20, 2009)

being in a film with angelina jolie, being with angelina jolie makes him sooo ugly because angelina >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> brad in SO many ways.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

luvi said:


> what now? after saying nates is ugly you gonna come and say little J and serena are deformed bitches?
> 
> I won't let you


J is ugly as well. Serena is pretty though.


Mia said:


> I think she's one of those people who think Brad Pitt is ugly .



Brad pitt is hot


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

What about Johnny Depp? 

I think Nate is pretty cute, he'd make a good Raito/Light if they ever did a fail DN remake


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

Depp as well

Aren't they doing that already?


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know, I heard rumors but I had no clue if they were right 

I think Nate would be a better actor if he didn't have someone like Chuck in the show who totally overshadows him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I read the episode summary and saw most of the clips released on youtube and various other spoiler sites.

Looks like a pretty dull episode.  I guess I just don't care about Nate's relationship with his grandfather.

The Chuck/Jenny scenes are worth watching.  The scenes aren't romantic or anything.  I just think they are pretty interesting and give us insight into how each of those characters have changed since this show started.

I'd like to see Chuck share more scenes with Jenny and Lily...but these sort of secondary plots always end up abandoned.


----------



## pfft (Apr 20, 2009)

Sen said:


> Actually yeah  He must be a few years older than Dan, so why is he still living at home and in high school?
> 
> Either way, I think they'll make him cause some type of drama


he butter look good! or else  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Oh I've missed GG


you butter have! or else   



luvi said:


> what now? after saying nates is ugly you gonna come and say little J and serena are deformed bitches?
> 
> I won't let you


little j and serena are deformed bitches 




lol @moonshine hatin on nate btw....  you made me laugh girl.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

pfft said:


> lol @moonshine hatin on nate btw....  you made me laugh girl.





Pfft is awesome


ugh i dun want an episode about nate


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2009)

This episode is 90% Nate.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 20, 2009)

ChuckxJenny scenes!? I so looking foward to this  I dont mind if this episode is all about Nate (it cant get more boring than the whole oh so effin boring drama that V and Nate relationship used to)



Moonshine said:


> J is ugly as well. Serena is pretty though.



 Take that back!


----------



## luvi (Apr 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ugh i dun want an episode about nate





Rukia said:


> This episode is 90% Nate.



NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO  NO MORE NATE PLEASE DEAR GOD SPARE ME THE SUFFERING.



pfft said:


> he butter look good! or else
> 
> 
> you butter have! or else
> ...



YOU, TAKE THAT BACK


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2009)

Little J is hot.  Serena?  Not so much.

Prepare for some epic Jenny scenes tonight.


----------



## pfft (Apr 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Pfft is awesome
> 
> 
> ugh i dun want an episode about nate


it wont last too much longer... or so I hope. 



Rukia said:


> This episode is 90% Nate.



T_T thats TOO MUCH NATE TIME!!!!!!!! 




luvi said:


> YOU, TAKE THAT BACK


  take what back wubi <-- i like calling you wubi but I almost want to spell it wubbie or wubbies


----------



## luvi (Apr 20, 2009)

pfft said:


> it wont last too much longer... or so I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Did you read my GG impersonation about what was gonna happen?


----------



## pfft (Apr 20, 2009)

luvi said:


> Did you read my GG impersonation about what was gonna happen?


 you mean these? 



luvi said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Seems like Mystery Brother is up for something. Will the eldest son of the Humphrey- Van Der Woodsen family be a nasty boy and cause an outrageous entre?, or will he play it quiet and plot behind his family's back? When we thought we had seen scandal in the Upper East Side, the worst case scenario has yet to happen. You know you love me. XoXo, Gossip Girl.


i hope that he raises a scandal because that is what I love bout GG... 



luvi said:


> Gossip Girl Blast! (came up with it during my beauty sleep  lol, not really, just my normal sleep)
> 
> 
> 
> You know you love me too, Luvi.


  or was it this one which didnt get copied when i quoted you...


----------



## luvi (Apr 20, 2009)

> Seems like Mystery Brother is up for something. Will the eldest son of the Humphrey- Van Der Woodsen family be a nasty boy and cause an outrageous entreé, or will he play it quiet and plot behind his family's back? When we thought we had seen scandal in the Upper East Side, the worst case scenario has yet to happen. You know you love me. XoXo, Gossip Girl.



and



> After finding out about the Humphrey-Van Der Wooden's lovechild, many rumors have spread. Of the most interesting ones, this one in particular cought my attention the most: It would seem that S's ties with Gabriel go way back when. And with our dearest G possibly making an appearance in the next episode of The Fabulous Life of the Upper East Siders, it's mostly certain that drama will once again be lit up by colorful Sparks. You know you love me. XoXo. Gossip Girl.



Am I a genius or what, lol.


----------



## pfft (Apr 20, 2009)

^ i was like who the fuck is gabriel but now i know


----------



## luvi (Apr 20, 2009)

I know. I don't remember why now, but I got some impression that he was up to something, dunno, sneaky? And then I realized that they couldn't introduce ANOTHER new character right now. I mean, they could if it was of lesser improtance,  but I say Rufus and Lily's son is not of lesser importance. So he had to be someone already introduced... And then I saw Gabriel, in the scene when S meets him for the first time, and I smelled something fishy... so I say he's the long lost brother of the Humphrey-Van Der Woodsen dinasty


----------



## sworder (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my God Jenny is such a fucking bitch! How the hell can she talk to Chuck like that?


----------



## pfft (Apr 20, 2009)

^ someone needs to slap that ho


----------



## luvi (Apr 20, 2009)

Someone needs to slap you bitch both.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

I am really hoping that Nate dies some horrible cancer death.

At least next week looks better, and Regina is back.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2009)

No, I like what Jenny did.  That conversation needed to take place at some point.  The Chuck/Jenny scenes were the highlight of the episode.


----------



## sworder (Apr 20, 2009)

Blair is such a bad actress when she's with Nate 

And Chuck is so lovely pek

Next episode seems to be about him, can't wait.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2009)

Blair is really unlikable lately...I'll agree with that.

Poppy looked hot at the end of the episode.  I hope she gets more screen time somehow.  Next episode looks better.  Can't wait to see what Georgina has up her sleeve.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 20, 2009)

The dinner scene was awesome

Lol at georgina in the previews.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 21, 2009)

I will kill Jenny


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2009)

Moonshine, hurry up and praise Jenny.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't do it, it's impossible for me


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think I have even minded Jenny much lately because everything seems to be so centered in certain areas. I can say that the parts with her and Chuck were the best this time, of course I like how Nate thinks he was being a good friend to offer to get Chuck a drink and walk out on him, he just looks like more of an asshole.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2009)

The Chuck/Jenny scenes were the best Gossip Girl scenes in like 4 episodes.  lol.

Sasuke Bateman said something I really agree with.  Leighton Meester doesn't seem like a very good actress when she is sharing the screen with Chace Crawford.  The scene between Blair and Nate felt really awkward to me and it was actually uncomfortable to watch.

Nate is a complete douche.  Chuck should abandon him the next time he needs help.  Chuck isn't getting enough out of the friendship.  It seems like Chuck is willing to actually put Nate first occasionally to help him...Nate never reciprocates when Chuck needs help.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 21, 2009)

I want Chuck to take Jenny's virginity


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 21, 2009)

^ That would be effin awesome. Pure innocent Little J and bad as Chuck = gorgeous babies   Lol beside Im sure Dan would have a heartattack 8D


----------



## sworder (Apr 21, 2009)

Chuck said he'd move out if Jenny moved in, she better apologize to him


----------



## Serp (Apr 21, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I want Chuck to take Jenny's virginity



I agree 

And I just remembered Serena is meant to be 17, how old is Gabriel anyways?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

I think the Chuck and Jenny thing might happen, and then Blair will be jealous that Jenny one uped her.


----------



## luvi (Apr 21, 2009)

the only thing i can honestly say about this episode is 

OH

MY

GOD



I don't know what you gusy are bitching about. This episode was awesome. And it wasn't just about Nate. I did hate his scenes tho, I hate him and Blair when they're together. Btw, the official name for the pairing is not Nair, it's Blate. The music for this episode, was mindblowing. Amazingly placed. Round Round by Flo-Rida was placed in the precise moment everything got fucked up and Runaway by the YYYs made the ChuckxJenny scene so moving I nearly cried (and I nearly did, I'm serious).

The dinner. Oh dear Lord. I kept wtf'ing at the scenes. It was a bomb after another, Jesus. It was a blitzkrieg of unexpected developments. And oh Poppy and Gabriel are up to no good  So, technically, now I can't say any more that Gabriel is the long lost brother (smooching with S is incestuous, tho he might be into that, we never know ) but that he's going to be a naughty boy, of that I'm sure.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 21, 2009)

^I know that was a whole different thing but c'mon Chenny would be plain awesome


----------



## luvi (Apr 21, 2009)

Yami No Sakura said:


> ^I know that was a whole different thing but c'mon Chenny would be plain awesome



....
That looks wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2009)

Yami No Sakura said:


> ^I know that was a whole different thing but c'mon Chenny would be plain awesome


True, but I would actually be satisfied with Chuck and Jenny just becoming friends.  Or Jenny moving in and Chuck becoming protective of his new "little sister".


----------



## luvi (Apr 21, 2009)

Rukia said:


> True, but I would actually be satisfied with Chuck and Jenny just becoming friends.  *Or Jenny moving in and Chuck becoming protective of his new "little sister"*.



PLEASE.


----------



## pfft (Apr 21, 2009)

luvi said:


> Someone needs to slap you bitch both.


hahahahaha! you changed it! T_T 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am really hoping that Nate dies some horrible cancer death.
> 
> At least next week looks better, and Regina is back.


who the fuck is Regina?



Moonshine said:


> I can't do it, it's impossible for me


never ever compliment little j... that is a sin against nature! 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I want Chuck to take Jenny's virginity


but thats it! no relationship at all! 



Yami No Sakura said:


> ^ That would be effin awesome. Pure innocent Little J and bad as Chuck = gorgeous babies   Lol beside Im sure Dan would have a heartattack 8D


what the fuck about little j is innocent?!?!??! she is far from innocent 



sworder said:


> Chuck said he'd move out if Jenny moved in, she better apologize to him


fuck yeah she owes him a sorry or some shit! that bitch 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think the Chuck and Jenny thing might happen, and then Blair will be jealous that Jenny one uped her.


there would be no reason for blair to ever be jealous of jenny; especially since she has already been there done that. 



Yami No Sakura said:


> ^I know that was a whole different thing but c'mon Chenny would be plain awesome


OMG KILL IT!!! eww chenny that sounds sick! 


==========================

on a side note loved this episode! omg gabriel is hella tall! 
and wtf is poppy up to man ; do you think she will outdo georgina?

i loved that they played yyy's sort of... 

and WTF was jenny doing saying that to my chuck! that spiteful little bitch! 

I loved what chuck said to nate though! 

overall good episode imo... even with all the nate... at least i had something pretty to look at.


----------



## luvi (Apr 22, 2009)

chuck deserverd what he was told.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol is it normal to be kinda afraid of pfft? I feel like if I say something good of lil J again she's gonna bite my head off 


pfft said:


> ~what the fuck about little j is innocent?!?!??! she is far from innocent
> ~fuck yeah she owes him a sorry or some shit! that bitch
> ~OMG KILL IT!!! eww chenny that sounds sick!


Im starting to think we're talking about two completely different people 



pfft said:


> but thats it! no relationship at all!


Deal! 



Rukia said:


> True, but I would actually be satisfied with Chuck and Jenny just becoming friends.  Or Jenny moving in and Chuck becoming protective of his new "little sister".


That...wouldnt be bad at all


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

Yami No Sakura said:


> Lol is it normal to be kinda afraid of pfft? I feel like if I say something good of lil J again she's gonna bite my head off


 lol awww! i sound too harsh!!! dont worry I dont really mean it MEAN it! 

say whatever you want... i wouldnt be afraid of a bitch like me. :ho 



Yami No Sakura said:


> Im starting to think we're talking about two completely different people



lol we just have different opinions of jenny; honestly my real feelings without all the "bitch" in it; I think little j is a hypocrite who can say and be just as fucked up as all those upper east side rich kid, who hides under some guise that she has changed, but really hasn't.

and i have said it a bunch of times, but I dislike all GG characters cept for Chuck and Blair... i mean i can like parts of them but I do not watch the show for them. I watch for chuck and blair.  

oh and btw; i like how little j wants to be a fashion designer and how she went about debuting with her guerilla fashion show.... even moonshine can attest to me giving her props for that.

lol i must really sound like some bitch full of haterade for little j.



its just my love is so great for chuck that i cannot tolerate anyone fucking with him!


----------



## Mia (Apr 22, 2009)

after reading your comments I dont want to watch it


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

^ nah nah girl you need to watch it!!!


----------



## luvi (Apr 22, 2009)

pfft said:


> lol awww! i sound too harsh!!! dont worry I dont really mean it MEAN it!
> 
> say whatever you want... i wouldnt be afraid of a bitch like me. :ho
> 
> ...




that! God. She has kept in feelings like all teenagers, and she's a bitch like all female teenagers (mind you, by this I mean she's hormonal, since male people manifest their hormonality in a different way). The thing is, since she goes to a private, expensive, filled with spoiled brats, things tend to go out of hand. I would know cause, even when I'm a guy, I went to one of those schools. It's just depressing to see how pathetic people can be, thinking that having a social life and being an "icon" is everything. And by social life I mean getting motherfucking wasted and being a slut. We don't have "Kiss on the Lips" parties, but we certainly have our parties. So it's not like she's like the rest of her schoolmates and has not changed at all, that she's just in disguise. She has changed. She's learnt that she can do things her own way. She's smarter than the rest, and if she wanted it, she could make the girls of the stairs burn in their own heat. It's plain and simple. Oh, and that's including Blair. (Btw, I'm a lot like Jenny, except I'm a guy xD and I could take down the "stair girls" of my class if I ever wanted to, I just prefer to avoid the trouble cause they wouldn't go down without a fight)

Why is this? Oh, basically, because she has S, Dan, and Chuck on her side. Believe it or not, S would subconciously help Little J (she wants the stair girls dead and with their heads on a silver platter, face it people), Dan is well, her bro, and Chuck. He seemed really, really hurt by Jenny's comment, hell, he was mindfucked good. On the one hand, nobody mindfucks Charles Bass Jr (except Blair, of course) and on the other, I think, it's because he was hurt that someone he considered family (wether you want to believe it or not, it's your choice, but what Jenny said about Chuck is right***) bitchsnapepd at him like that. I saw a completly different face of Chuck when he had his comeback at Jenny. So I believe that when the time comes, Chuck would actually give a helping hand to Jenny, wether she asked for it or not.

*** It IS right because throughout all his life, Chuck has shut himself out so much he pushed away the people that loved him. Blair is _the_ example. So, Jenny's words were true, hate her for them, love her for them, but don't you dare deny them because it'd be lying to yourself


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm praying Jenny sneaks into Chuck's room when he's alseep


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

Your sig Bateman 

God I hope JennyxChuck doesn't happen


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

Sen said:


> Your sig Bateman
> 
> God I hope JennyxChuck doesn't happen



It will


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

No  

Although I'm afraid the authors might go there...  So wrong 

I'd even prefer him with Vanessa.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

Jenny X Chuck is coming, stop fighting it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

couldn't find a better picture of Jenny for my Avy


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

Your new sig is even worse 

What is that quote from anyways?   

That's Jenny in your avy?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

Sen said:


> Your new sig is even worse
> 
> What is that quote from anyways?
> 
> That's Jenny in your avy?



No it's not I couldn't find a good picture of her 

The quote is from here skygunner41


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

He is going to pop her cherry, lets face it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe he'll bite it too


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

He probably will


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

that's our Chuck


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes it is soon he will sleep with all the woman:ho


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't want him to do it with Serena though 

He might catch something...


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought you did want him to do it with Serena?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

Bateman has a tremendous sig.

Pfft has some lousy fucking taste if he/she/it can't appreciate how great it is.  (Same goes to you moonshine.  )


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

Sen was the one not liking it


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

Sen deserves to lose her spot in your sig as a punishment.

Seriously, this angers me.  It's blasphemy to not acknowledge Jenny.  Jenny makes the show better.  Chuck's apology to her was the best scene in 8 freaking episodes!  Seriously.  Sad, but true.  Vanessa is a waste of oxygen, she contributes nothing to this show.  (The same cannot be said about Jennifer.)


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

Sen is my God, so that can not happen

the best scene was the dinner scene


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

Maggie 

And  at you guys   Jenny is so young  

And I don't know, she just doesn't appeal to me   If anything I'd want Chuck to sleep with her and then abandon her for Blair  /evil but I hate Jenny


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, yeah.  We don't want Chuck in any long term relationships or anything crazy like that.  His main role/job is to hook up with chicks when they are vulnerable.  That's how he got Vanessa and Blair.  And it's how he will continue to hook up with other girls.

(He needs to get it on with Poppy somehow.  She is hot.)


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

No, I meant that I want him committed to Blair...


----------



## sworder (Apr 22, 2009)

Chuck got over Blair, well done. Now Jenny should be his new prey, they could even live together


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

Best scene from Gossip Girl - 2009.

CNS for this piece

The acting was top-notch.  Ed and Taylor both did a good job.

The scene also made Nate look like a douche.  He claimed that he was going to pour Chuck a drink, but he decided to abandon him without a word instead.  Pretty audacious considering Chuck has really been a good friend to him since this show started.


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

luvi said:


> *** It IS right because throughout all his life, Chuck has shut himself out so much he pushed away the people that loved him. Blair is _the_ example. So, Jenny's words were true, hate her for them, love her for them, but don't you dare deny them because it'd be lying to yourself


i will never like her.... i told you i only like chuck and blair. 




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> that's our Chuck


well its obvious chuck would fuck anything... to not pursue jenny would go against his nature  :ho  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I don't want him to do it with Serena though
> 
> He might catch something...


 he had g why not s? 



Rukia said:


> Bateman has a tremendous sig.
> 
> Pfft has some lousy fucking taste if he/she/it can't appreciate how great it is.  (Same goes to you moonshine.  )


I said nothing about sasuke batemans sig.... i said i think little j is lame 
couple posts back... get over it?   



Sen said:


> Maggie
> 
> And  at you guys   Jenny is so young
> 
> And I don't know, she just doesn't appeal to me   If anything I'd want Chuck to sleep with her and then abandon her for Blair  /evil but I hate Jenny



pedo!  


------------------------
i say get over it rukia luvi whomever else likes little j; because other people on this forum do not like her. 

i dont listen to all your talk you guys had about hating blair... its your personal tastes and I could give a darn what you think of her.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

Chuck is still seventeen though people, you guys forget that...and Jenny is sixteen. Only a year difference right now.


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

^ oh yeah she did have a birthday... 

i still dont like her though :ho


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

We don't have to like her:ho

We shall never surrender our hatred!!!!!!!


----------



## sworder (Apr 22, 2009)

Ed is such an amazing actor


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

Ed is much older than Taylor though, lol.

No.  I won't get over it.  Little J isn't lame.  Your taste is lame.  I'm going to stop holding back.  Negative Jenny comments will lead to a barrage of neg reps and rude messages accompanying them.


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

ed sure is!!!  oh ed westwick who is actually 21 irl 

i can freely like you and feel morally sound. :ho


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Ed is much older than Taylor though, lol.
> 
> No.  I won't get over it.  Little J isn't lame.  Your taste is lame.  I'm going to stop holding back.  Negative Jenny comments will lead to a barrage of neg reps and rude messages accompanying them.



omg.... lol hahahaha are you serious!?!?! isn't there something irl someone else who really bothers you to let your anger out on?

i mean seriously where do you live? communist china? because I believe in free will and free thought regardless of agreeing with it or not..

lol what a farce to suggest otherwise


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Ed is much older than Taylor though, lol.
> 
> No.  I won't get over it.  Little J isn't lame.  Your taste is lame.  I'm going to stop holding back.  Negative Jenny comments will lead to a barrage of neg reps and rude messages accompanying them.



I shall report you if you do that:ho

Its the show's age that matters, not the actors, lets not forget that people


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

You have a Euphemia avy.  Euphemia, a cheap imitation of Lacus Clyne.  Change your avy and maybe I will be a little more accepting of negative Little J comments.  

And you know what else I don't like?  Biscuits!!!


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

^ i hate euphie! hahahahahahahaha!!!!! lol 

i only use her as a joke with someone else  and its basically a joke atm... soon my avie will change into nina and others from CG ... 


who is Lacus Clyne?

but you love tea right?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

Lacus Clyne is the pink haired songstress from Gundam Seed.  Looks similar to Euphemia.  Same type of weak character.

You use Euphie to piss people off?  It's working.  

Moonshine, you aren't off the hook either.  You still owe me a Pro-Jenny post.  I'll give you a while longer to write it.  I may have to report you to Shoko if you fail to do so before the deadline though.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

Biscuits  are awesome wtf



> Moonshine, you aren't off the hook either. You still owe me a Pro-Jenny post. I'll give you a while longer to write it. I may have to report you to Shoko if you fail to do so before the deadline though.



Shoko Loves me so she won't care


----------



## sworder (Apr 22, 2009)

Jenny is alright but she better learn how to properly address the Bass.


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

You guys go so fast 

I don't know, I just don't like them together.  Oh, but the preview for the next episode with Georgina looks amusing   It's coming out next Monday, right?  I swear if we have to wait forever again...


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

sworder said:


> Jenny is alright but she better learn how to properly address the Bass.



lol yeah! she definitely needs to be nicer to my chuck hmph! 



Sen said:


> You guys go so fast
> 
> I don't know, I just don't like them together.  Oh, but the preview for the next episode with Georgina looks amusing   It's coming out next Monday, right?  I swear if we have to wait forever again...



lol i think G looks amusing too :ho  

it butter come out next monday.



@rukia ; I said something nice about jenny earlier keyword; guerilla fashionshow.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

She was totally nice to Chuck at the end of the episode!  She told him how her date went and she sat down next to him.  And did you see her sad face after Chuck walked away?  She totally wanted to run after him and deliver a huge hug.  Jenny cares about her future big brother!


----------



## sworder (Apr 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> She was totally nice to Chuck at the end of the episode!  She told him how her date went and she sat down next to him.  And did you see her sad face after Chuck walked away?  She totally wanted to run after him and deliver a huge hug.  Jenny cares about her future big brother lover!



Yes she should feel bad, she's gonna be begging later for Chuck to do what he should've done a year ago


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

Ewww   DO NOT WANT 

Probably will happen though   What happened to Vanessa anyways? 

@pfft- Indeed, G should be amusing at least   Although I still don't like her actress ;<


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

^ i totally do not remember what happened to V!!!! hahahaha!

and i dont like g's actress either :ho


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

She just wasn't in the episode, thats all


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

No one like's Georgina's actress.  She was that brat Dawn on Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  She could never go a single episode without whining.

The Vanessa/Chuck thing had an abrupt ending.  Chuck told Serena he had a thing with a Barista but that it had ended.  (He was talking about Vanessa.)  Seriously, that was how the writer's explained that they weren't together?  lol, pretty weak.


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

I think that Vanessa will return.  It would be ironic if Chuck gets with Jenny () and then Vanessa and her fight over him


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

Have you guys seen the sneak peek for next week yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5tFqiU_7uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sworder (Apr 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Have you guys seen the sneak peek for next week yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5tFqiU_7uc[/YOUTUBE]





Chuck still has it. Blair will be all over him in no time


----------



## sworder (Apr 22, 2009)

I change my mind, fuck Jenny, Chuck and Blair forever


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

^Someone is seeing the light 

They're so perfect for each other pek

Although seriously, I think their actors have the most chemistry together.  Nate's actor just kind of fails in comparison and although Jenny's actor isn't terrible, I see her better at making people hate her.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2009)

What did he mean about it being eerily familiar?


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

sworder said:


> I change my mind, fuck Jenny, Chuck and Blair forever


i had faith in you!  



Sen said:


> ^Someone is seeing the light
> 
> They're so perfect for each other pek
> 
> Although seriously, I think their actors have the most chemistry together.  Nate's actor just kind of fails in comparison and although Jenny's actor isn't terrible, I see her better at making people hate her.


 my thoughts exactly! 
you must be the kinder version of pfft...    :ho 



~Avant~ said:


> What did he mean about it being eerily familiar?


um probably the good ole days when chuck and blair worked together to reach their goals...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

Lack Chuck x Jenny scenes


----------



## Uffie (Apr 22, 2009)

Worst sig ever Bate


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't fight it


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

^ that science boy was a fucking loser! what the fuck was she liking him for... 

and are those fucking romance novels?


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

Was that boy on the show before and I just didn't notice him or was the first episode?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ that science boy was a fucking loser! what the fuck was she liking him for...
> 
> and are those fucking romance novels?



Stop swearing, you're better than that.


Science  boy was a awful actor, like they took him off the streets.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Don't fight it


I won't.  

Science Boy was lousy.  And I have figured out how he got this role.  There was probably a charity event somewhere.  And up for auction was a guest role on Gossip Girl.  That douche apparently has some rich parents and he won the auction.  That allowed him to suck terribly on Gossip Girl this week.  Simple, right?  

Nice user title Bateman.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

Jenny is not even 16 yet


----------



## luvi (Apr 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I don't want him to do it with Serena though
> 
> *He might catch something*...



What, decency? Redemption? Jesus, as much as I like badass Chuck, he could do with some of the guilt/redemption scenes he had with Jenny. 



Rukia said:


> Sen deserves to lose her spot in your sig as a punishment.
> 
> Seriously, this angers me.  *It's blasphemy to not acknowledge Jenny.*  Jenny makes the show better.  *Chuck's apology to her was the best scene in 8 freaking episodes!*  Seriously.  Sad, but true.  Vanessa is a waste of oxygen, she contributes nothing to this show.  (The same cannot be said about Jennifer.)


Let the Preacher of the Holy words talk you into the light 
But V is ok tho. I don't despise her... that much anyways.



Moonshine said:


> Sen is my God, so that can not happen
> 
> *the best scene was the dinner scene*



Second best.



Rukia said:


> Well, yeah.  We don't want Chuck in any long term relationships or anything crazy like that.  His main role/job is to hook up with chicks when they are vulnerable.  That's how he got Vanessa and Blair.  And it's how he will continue to hook up with other girls.
> 
> (*He needs to get it on with Poppy somehow.  She is hot.*)


Again, listen to the Preacher of the Holy words.



pfft said:


> i will never like her always be Little J's personal bitch.... i told you i only like chuck and blair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does Chuck Having S and G sound like he got nasty STDs LOL.
Couple posts back? Make that everything you've ever posted since you were born 
Your hatred for J has the same rights people's hatred for B has. And I have not trashed talked B in any ocassion. I actually like her character, she's well developped and has some nice introspections. I just want her dead when she approachs Nate because she becomes the lame housewife she clearly does not want to be. 




Rukia said:


> Ed is much older than Taylor though, lol.
> 
> No.  I won't get over it.  *Little J isn't lame*.  Your taste is lame.  *I'm going to stop holding back*.  Negative Jenny comments will lead to a barrage of neg reps and rude messages accompanying them.


Oh, behold! The Preacher of The Holy word is MOTHERFUCKEN PISSED 



pfft said:


> ed sure is!!!  oh ed westwick who is actually 21 irl
> 
> i can freely like you and feel morally sound.



The same Ed Westwick that is fucking _*dating*_ V's actress? Yeah, thought so.



Rukia said:


> She was totally nice to Chuck at the end of the episode!  She told him how her date went and she sat down next to him.  And did you see her sad face after Chuck walked away?  *She totally wanted to run after him and deliver a huge hug.  Jenny cares about her future big brotherincestuous lover!*





Sen said:


> I think that Vanessa will return.  *It would be ironic if Chuck gets with Jenny  and then Vanessa and her fight over him *


NO, PLEASE GOD DO NOT ALLOW THAT 



Rukia said:


> No one like's Georgina's actress.  She was that brat Dawn on Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  She could never go a single episode without whining.
> 
> The Vanessa/Chuck thing had an abrupt ending.  Chuck told Serena he had a thing with a Barista but that it had ended.  (He was talking about Vanessa.)  Seriously, that was how the writer's explained that they weren't together?  lol, pretty weak.



I like G's actress. She's hot imo. And Chuck x V was random pairing, nothing plot worth. So fuck it


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Stop swearing, you're better than that.
> 
> 
> Science  boy was a awful actor, like they took him off the streets.



lol I admit my swearing is bad... I can try to refrain from doing so... makes me seem so uncouth doesn't it? 

 



Rukia said:


> Science Boy was lousy.  And I have figured out how he got this role.  There was probably a charity event somewhere.  And up for auction was a guest role on Gossip Girl.  That douche apparently has some rich parents and he won the auction.  That allowed him to suck terribly on Gossip Girl this week.  Simple, right?


 hahahaha! yeah his acting was really horrible! 




-----------------

on a side note ; I think you should find a little j pic for your avatar bateman but make it one with her hair as it is now.... 
cuz i like her hair..


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

Been to any of the popular Gossip Girl discussion sites lately?  Jenny is now the 3rd most popular character on the show.  I liked her before everyone else decided to jump on the bandwagon.  Everyone followed me.  

(Not like she has much competition though.  Vanessa, Serena, and Nate are all pretty boring.)  I like Dan though.  He's pretty fucking funny imo.


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

^ and yet you still havent taken me up on my suggestion that you should get a little j ava sig combo instead of the woman who voices Gossip Girl. 

    :gonnadoit?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2009)

WHAT????  GET RID OF KRISTEN BELL?  ARE YOU MAD?

As much as I like Taylor Momsen...she doesn't hold a candle to my love for Kristen Bell (my favorite actress).  I miss Veronica Mars terribly.


----------



## luvi (Apr 22, 2009)

GG's voice is like orgasm on a TV. And I did not follow you, I always liked Little J 

Let's make her a shrine


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

I miss Veronica Mars too ;___; 

Wait, are they really thinking of removing her?


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

I shall never follow little J! NEVER


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

i dont know what veronica mars is... but i dont really care that much.

i follow noone


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 22, 2009)

I've loved lil j since her first scene, she's perfect 



Moonshine said:


> I shall never follow little J! NEVER


Praise her! Love her!


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 22, 2009)

Yami No Sakura said:


> Praise her! Love her!



I AM INCAPABLE OF LOVING! ESPECIALLY HER!


----------



## pfft (Apr 22, 2009)

lol incapable of loving hahahaha!


----------



## luvi (Apr 22, 2009)

It would seem that things here are turning out quite amusing. Will L and R suceed in their spreading of the Church of the Holy Jenny? Or will P and M's efforts to bring the assumed goddess down prove to be stronger than what has been Revealed by the Holy Dress of her Mistress? It is time someone showed up to make the tide turn. Until then, you know you love me. XoXo. Gossip Girl.


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

No one should like Jenny


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2009)

Sen said:


> No one should like Jenny



cosign/ **


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Jenny's jailbait.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2009)

luvi said:


> It would seem that things here are turning out quite amusing. Will L and R suceed in their spreading of the Church of the Holy Jenny? Or will P and M's efforts to bring the assumed goddess down prove to be stronger than what has been Revealed by the Holy Dress of her Mistress? It is time someone showed up to make the tide turn. Until then, you know you love me. XoXo. Gossip Girl.



booooooo



lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Really I hope that Chuck destroys Nate, I just can't stand to see him anymore.


----------



## Sen (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't really like Nate either because he's kind of boring, but I don't really see Chuck going against him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2009)

Chuck should go against him.

He's a lousy friend.  He wasn't really there for Chuck after Bart died.  He steals a girl that Chuck claims to love.  "So you said you loved her?  I've never heard you say that before."  (Nate season one.)

Chuck meanwhile has always helped Nate.  He helped him out when Carter tricked him at the poker game during season one.  (Lost a Babe Ruth ball and a $20,000 watch.)  He helped Nate with all of his dad issues.  When Nate had no money, Chuck sold his club to try and help Nate out.  This friendship has been extremely one sided.  If you are a Chuck fan like me...it's hard to not hate Nate right now.


----------



## Sen (Apr 23, 2009)

That's true, but they are best friends and you take the bad with the good in most cases.  And Chuck did sleep with Blair even though she was with Nate, right?  /bad memory

I love Chuck too, but I don't know, one thing I like is that he is always there for Nate, it shows his good side.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2009)

Nate and Blair were over when Chuck slept with her.  They had broken up.

Chuck also had the benefit of seeing Nate be a lousy, indifferent boyfriend for several years.  When Nate and Blair were together during season one...Nate looked everywhere but at Blair.  He was the least attentive boyfriend I have ever seen.  Even when I am disinterested in my girlfriends...I at least look at them when they speak or placate them by telling them what they want to hear.  Nate did none of this.  He was busy admitting to having feelings for Serena and busy flirting with Jenny.


----------



## sworder (Apr 23, 2009)

Dont compare Nate with Chuck, it's not fair. Chuck is perfect.


----------



## pfft (Apr 23, 2009)

Sen said:


> No one should like Jenny


 agreed



~Avant~ said:


> booooooo
> 
> 
> 
> lol


  



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Really I hope that Chuck destroys Nate, I just can't stand to see him anymore.



I don't see him doing that to a childhood friend... 



Rukia said:


> Chuck should go against him.
> 
> He's a lousy friend.  He wasn't really there for Chuck after Bart died.  He steals a girl that Chuck claims to love.  "So you said you loved her?  I've never heard you say that before."  (Nate season one.)


well to be fair Nate's family problems were really big, and you seen it yourself how he retreated and never let anyone know he was living in his house with no power or water (when he first moved in with dan)... 
he seems like the type of person who hides the troubles they are in from the world; including close friends.
and when nate said that to chuck; they were already back on good terms.. 




Rukia said:


> Chuck meanwhile has always helped Nate.  He helped him out when Carter tricked him at the poker game during season one.  (Lost a Babe Ruth ball and a $20,000 watch.)  He helped Nate with all of his dad issues.  When Nate had no money, Chuck sold his club to try and help Nate out.  This friendship has been extremely one sided.  If you are a Chuck fan like me...it's hard to not hate Nate right now.


Chuck helped Nate so much because he understood ; even when they were not getting along how much shit nate was going through at the time... 
I would say if anyone in the show Nate has went through the most shit... and nate refused the money from chucks club... 

If anything you can ascertain that Chuck would be too honourable and kind to just fuck shit up with his friend... 

but your sense of loyalty and friendship probably differs from mine.... 



Sen said:


> That's true, but they are best friends and you take the bad with the good in most cases.  And Chuck did sleep with Blair even though she was with Nate, right?  /bad memory
> 
> I love Chuck too, but I don't know, one thing I like is that he is always there for Nate, it shows his good side.


 yeah I like seeing chucks good side too.



Rukia said:


> Nate and Blair were over when Chuck slept with her.  They had broken up.


 well even if they were broken up; that still doesn't make it ok... 




Rukia said:


> Chuck also had the benefit of seeing Nate be a lousy, indifferent boyfriend for several years.  When Nate and Blair were together during season one...Nate looked everywhere but at Blair.  He was the least attentive boyfriend I have ever seen.  Even when I am disinterested in my girlfriends...I at least look at them when they speak or placate them by telling them what they want to hear.  Nate did none of this.  He was busy admitting to having feelings for Serena and busy flirting with Jenny.



That is more so Blair's fault for being so clingy and needy for him, and not just dumping nate... 
Nate was a bad bf, but to put up with it like Blair did was just plain stupid...


----------



## sworder (Apr 23, 2009)

To be fair Blair is a horrible girlfriend at the moment, but she wasn't so clingy in season 1 and Nate was still terrible.


----------



## pfft (Apr 23, 2009)

^ she was clingy in the first episode when she tried to sleep with nate as soon as she found out about serena coming back..

also all the times she kept throwing herself at him trying to get it done, also when she made nate not speak to serena... and how she kept bugging..

she was really insecure and needy imo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Why I say that he should destroy Nate is because Nate sat that bitching about Blair, how she's so horrible, Chuck didn't blast her, he defended her. Then when Nate hears this, he promises his obviously depressed friend he'll get his drink and leaves him there. 

Next episode we see Nate telling Chuck to not talk to her, at that point he should have got socked in the mouth, but that's not Chuck's way. I don't know why Nate acts like he does, but every time I see him, I feel like he's a total ass. He's worse than most people in the show. 

He fucks Jenny over, he's rude to Dan when Dan helps him, he dates Vanessa and is mean to her, he stabs Chuck in the back at least as much as Chuck stabs anyone else in the back and he keeps trying to change Blair and when she doesn't bend, he blasts her.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2009)

Pfft, you and I don't agree about anything.  And it sounds like you dislike Blair.  AND YOU ARE ALSO DEFENDING NATE!!!  My god, our opinions couldn't be any more different.

Nate is such a dull and useless character.  I could never defend him.  He hasn't contributed a single fun or interesting scene ever.  I hope they kill him off actually.  Nate and Vanessa are in the same boat for me.  They are screen time stealers.  I change the channel when they show up.  Chace Crawford and Jessica whatever the hell her last name is should be written off the show.

I consider Nate to be an enormous hypocrite too.  He's always breaking up with girls for being dishonest or for showing scheming tendencies.  But I remember Nate lied about his name so that he could hook up with a chick during his Yale tour earlier in the year.  I remember Nate sleeping with Katherine for money.  Nate is a piece of shit.  I would really love to see him get hit by a limo at some point.


----------



## pfft (Apr 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why I say that he should destroy Nate is because Nate sat that bitching about Blair, how she's so horrible, Chuck didn't blast her, he defended her. Then when Nate hears this, he promises his obviously depressed friend he'll get his drink and leaves him there.
> 
> Next episode we see Nate telling Chuck to not talk to her, at that point he should have got socked in the mouth, but that's not Chuck's way. I don't know why Nate acts like he does, but every time I see him, I feel like he's a total ass. He's worse than most people in the show.
> 
> He fucks Jenny over, he's rude to Dan when Dan helps him, he dates Vanessa and is mean to her, he stabs Chuck in the back at least as much as Chuck stabs anyone else in the back and he keeps trying to change Blair and when she doesn't bend, he blasts her.



agreed nate is a pooface... did he screw jenny over in your opinion, with the letter thing and choosing V over her? 



Rukia said:


> Pfft, you and I don't agree about anything.  And it sounds like you dislike Blair.  AND YOU ARE ALSO DEFENDING NATE!!!  My god, our opinions couldn't be any more different.



I like debating and using sophism to change my own perceptions, but I also liked looking at him from a new perspective.... 

I also like blair and chuck the most despite all the bad things they do... I do not like anyone else like that... 



Rukia said:


> Nate is such a dull and useless character.  I could never defend him.  He hasn't contributed a single fun or interesting scene ever.  I hope they kill him off actually.  Nate and Vanessa are in the same boat for me.  They are screen time stealers.  I change the channel when they show up.  Chace Crawford and Jessica whatever the hell her last name is should be written off the show.
> 
> I consider Nate to be an enormous hypocrite too.  He's always breaking up with girls for being dishonest or for showing scheming tendencies.  But I remember Nate lied about his name so that he could hook up with a chick during his Yale tour earlier in the year.  I remember Nate sleeping with Katherine for money.  Nate is a piece of shit.  I would really love to see him get hit by a limo at some point.



lol I never disagreed with any of your views... I was just spinning things around is all... devils advocate type of thing...


----------



## sworder (Apr 23, 2009)

Youtube has spoilers from the last episode, I didnt wanna watch it but I had to


----------



## pfft (Apr 23, 2009)

^ and yet you didn't share!!! how could you!


----------



## luvi (Apr 23, 2009)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.
You guys really got at it while I was gone. 

Rukia, as per usual, is preaching the Holy Words. Jenny efin Christ pfft, when will you see the light? LOL. This is dogmatic belief. It's a paradigm choice. Rukia, we have to cause a paradigm shift in this people's head  They WILL follow the Church of the Holy Dress


----------



## pfft (Apr 23, 2009)

i love how i get the main brunt of not liking jenny while everyone else is free to dislike her with no real response from those who dispute it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2009)

luvi said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.
> You guys really got at it while I was gone.
> 
> Rukia, as per usual, is preaching the Holy Words. Jenny efin Christ pfft, when will you see the light? LOL. This is dogmatic belief. It's a paradigm choice. Rukia, we have to cause a paradigm shift in this people's head  They WILL follow the Church of the Holy Dress


Hmm, have you played Ar Tonelico 2 by any chance?



pfft said:


> i love how i get the main brunt of not liking jenny while everyone else is free to dislike her with no real response from those who dispute it.


Well, we Gossip Girl fans tend to be a bit elitist.  I don't think your post count is helping you very much.


----------



## pfft (Apr 23, 2009)

^ what are you talking about?


----------



## luvi (Apr 23, 2009)

pfft said:


> i love how i get the main brunt of not liking jenny while everyone else is free to dislike her with no real response from those who dispute it.


For one thing, people tend to fight with whom the like the most. And secondly, you're the one that a) bashes Her Holyness the most and b)are one of the most active anti-J members of the community 


Rukia said:


> Hmm, have you played Ar Tonelico 2 by any chance?
> 
> Well, we Gossip Girl fans tend to be a bit elitist.  *I don't think your post count is helping you very much.*



See avobe 

And I have not played Ar Tonelico II, I could always download it and give it a try. Tho with uni, I'mma have a hard time getting my hands on my PS2


----------



## pfft (Apr 23, 2009)

^ you dont deserve to speak your post count is even lower than my own... 

rukia get on him!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ you dont deserve to speak your post count is even lower than my own...
> 
> rukia get on him!


He/she hasn't argued with me yet.  He/she pretty much just agrees with me during every discussion.

Luvi likes Jenny and thinks Poppy is hot.  Thoughts like those are a big step in the right direction.


----------



## luvi (Apr 23, 2009)

She does not mean overall postcount, you silly. She means postcount in this thread. Lately, we are by far the most active.

And Rukia would not bash me, he's on my side  (I assume you're a he since you said you had a gf, but one never knows )

I'm a he btw. Luvi sounds ... so not male, but it's been my nickname for a long time now, and it's stuck. It won't come off 

And btw, while my agreeing makes it look like I'm asslicking Rukia, I agree because I think that way.

I am no one's apple shiner


----------



## pfft (Apr 23, 2009)

^ lol god i hope you really dont take me seriously... 

i just wanna get along and have free speech... who knew it would be so difficult


----------



## luvi (Apr 23, 2009)

I do get along with you miss  /sips tea


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2009)

This clip is hilarious.  I think Georgina will instantly make the show a bit more fun.

"Finish Off Hitsugaya" Fundation


----------



## Sen (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like an amusing scene in general with them all together.  I don't know, I have a feeling that Georgina will be exciting for a couple episodes maybe but she probably won't last too long.


----------



## luvi (Apr 24, 2009)

WHAT DID THEY DO TO GEROGINA


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2009)

luvi said:


> WHAT DID THEY DO TO GEROGINA


Well, she was sent to that cult/religious group in Utah.  What did you expect?


----------



## luvi (Apr 24, 2009)

That she mindfucked everyone in the group and came back packed with a Spark 

But that's not gonna happen 

Tho her new self is gonna be SO, SO HILARIOUS.


----------



## あいか (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah the new Georgina is like .. yeah 
But at least Blair and Chuck are teaming up again for another last battle for this season ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 25, 2009)

It seems it was Chuck that re-introduced her to everyone


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> This clip is hilarious.  I think Georgina will instantly make the show a bit more fun.





I need to spread


----------



## Sen (Apr 27, 2009)

So there is a new episode tomorrow, right?


----------



## pfft (Apr 27, 2009)

^ yeah there should be a new episode tomorrow...


----------



## Leraine (Apr 27, 2009)

Little J, you're growing up so quickly.


----------



## sworder (Apr 27, 2009)

she looks pretty there but too much eye liner


----------



## Leraine (Apr 27, 2009)

The show just started airing in Germany and it's real freaky to see her as young as that.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2009)

J always looks good pek


----------



## sworder (Apr 27, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> J always looks good pek



you meant to say with Chuck by her side


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2009)

of course just look at her, i hated her when she had nothing to do with Chuck but in the last episode I saw a spark.


----------



## Leraine (Apr 27, 2009)

lol, my thoughts exactly. the moment they had their moment, i was going all: 'give your virginity to him, give your virginity to him, give your virginity to him...'


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2009)

Leraine said:


> lol, my thoughts exactly. the moment they had their moment, i was going all: 'give your virginity to him, give your virginity to him, give your virginity to him...'



 I hope they do it. Just to see Dan's smug face 

Rufus will never look at little J the same


----------



## Mia (Apr 27, 2009)

eww                .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2009)

She's going to be 16 in July so it's all good


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2009)

Little J is a lot better now.  The last episode did wonders for her.  

This week's episode looks boring.  I'm not even sure Jenny will be in it.  At least Poppy will be there.  That will provide some good eye candy.


----------



## sworder (Apr 27, 2009)

Blair is in it and shes looking amazing, plus Chuck is back to reclaim what belongs to him so it's all good


----------



## Mia (Apr 27, 2009)

i think I saw Nate in the preview. superb


----------



## pfft (Apr 27, 2009)

I hate to say it but I am actually looking forward to georgina coming back...


----------



## luvi (Apr 27, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Little J, you're growing up so quickly.







pfft said:


> I hate to say it but I am actually looking forward to georgina coming back...




Chuck x J... whatever. I know somehow it will happen. So, pfft is wanting G back... HOW COME YOU WANT G BACK AND DISLIKE JENNY? WHAT SORT OF DISTORTED UNIVERSE CREATED YOU?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2009)

Little J has more style than any other character on the show.  No one can deny that.


----------



## pfft (Apr 27, 2009)

luvi said:


> Chuck x J... whatever. I know somehow it will happen. So, pfft is wanting G back... HOW COME YOU WANT G BACK AND DISLIKE JENNY? WHAT SORT OF DISTORTED UNIVERSE CREATED YOU?




uh i dislike g...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2009)

Georgina showing up and interacting with Chuck = gold.  Easily the best aspect of an otherwise unimpressive episode.


----------



## sworder (Apr 27, 2009)

Seems like Georgina isnt as innocent as she pretends to be 

And Blair cant get over Chuck, like that will ever happen


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, Georgina's personality changed instantly when Blair's name was mentioned.

I'd like to see Chuck and Georgina team up to destroy Nate and Blair.  Blair stole his limo this episode.  Chuck should have her arrested.  The limo driver should be fired.  He works for Chuck...so why did he allow Blair to take the limo and leave his boss behind?


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Little J has more style than any other character on the show.  No one can deny that.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## luvi (Apr 27, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Somebody deserves some spanking, a grounding, no allowance, no more enV2, and his name starts with Moon and ends with shine.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 27, 2009)

I is a girl:ho


----------



## luvi (Apr 27, 2009)

Then it will be me who will personally spank you


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 27, 2009)

I am not into guys:ho


----------



## luvi (Apr 27, 2009)

But I am into girls 

anyhow. no more off topicness...

YOU should be punished for laughing at J not having style.

J and B and Chuck are the characters that have the most fashion sense. period. in that order. double period.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 27, 2009)

But i am not into guys so it won't be you:ho


----------



## Sen (Apr 28, 2009)

I loved this episode 

Blair and Chuck were awesome 

That picture of Jenny   I'll admit she's pretty and whatnot, but I still hate her


----------



## pfft (Apr 28, 2009)

^ lol agreed.

and everyone knows the true queen is and always will be Blair. :ho 

but omg this episode was bleah boooooring! 

i was expecting more g...


----------



## Uffie (Apr 28, 2009)

Am I the only one who feels really bad for Rufus?


----------



## Sen (Apr 28, 2009)

^No, so do I   But he also has Lily in case anything goes really wrong 

I thought it was cool with all the dramaz going on 

Plus I loved when Blair chose to go with Chuck 

Wait, so Vanessa slept with Chuck twice and Dan slept with Georgina once?  I was vaguely not paying attention at that part and now I'm not sure.


----------



## Leraine (Apr 28, 2009)

^Vanessa slept with Chuck twice, but Dan didn't sleep with G at all. I thought the whole scene on the floor was idiotic tbh. 

Also, I fucking hate Gabrielles voice. Each time I wanna shove something horrible up his ass and demolish that ugly smugface. 

I'm sorry for Rufus, as well.


----------



## Sen (Apr 28, 2009)

I see, Vanessa   I think it will be funny once that comes out to everyone though.  Actually I thought Vanessa and Dan were about to sleep with eachother, I still think they might 

I don't really like Gabriel in general.  Sad that he's just taking everyone's money and running though, I wonder if he'll get away with it.


----------



## Leraine (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the Gossip Girl world, so far no one -who crossed paths with Blair- survived. 

And yeah, I thought the same. Later it will be revealed that the actors rearranged themselves in Real Life and now they get hooked up in the show. 
That's what the second season feels like, anyway. It's like a fucking slice of life show of the riches (made by people, who have a very fairytaled idea of being rich) instead of drama with actual, ongoing plot.


----------



## Sen (Apr 28, 2009)

Good point 

And yeah, I'm starting to feel that way too   It's kind of annoying that they're all hooking up irl when in a way it seems to affect the show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't care as long as Chuck/Jenny is delivered at some point.


----------



## Sen (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope not 

Chuck seems to want Blair again to me


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 28, 2009)

Chuck as wanted Blair since he had her. He just lied to other people.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't blame him.  Blair looks hotter and hotter every episode.  I just think she looks way more attractive than Serena.  Gabriel should have tried to make a move on her.


----------



## sworder (Apr 28, 2009)

Serena is good looking but I dont find her attractive at all.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 28, 2009)

sworder said:


> Serena is good looking but I dont find her attractive at all.



Yes, I'm guessing It's because she's a slut. Feel bad for Nate, poor guy up against Chuck. There's only one winner 


Georgina has something plan for Blair I bet 


 hope Rufus gets his money back, he was so cute when he was talking to Gabriel about his money being good as anyone else.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2009)

All the good scenes from the last episode.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1qlHaH4kwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 28, 2009)

That final scene (especially the way the music kicked in) was awesome


----------



## luvi (Apr 28, 2009)

Al hail The Queen Of Deceit 

aka, G.

She was awesome in this episode. AND NATE IS A RETARD


----------



## Sen (Apr 28, 2009)

Georgina was better than I had anticipated, but I still don't like her.  She should cause a stir during the next episode though


----------



## luvi (Apr 28, 2009)

Stir? Are you kidding me? Her surname isn't Sparks just because.

She'll cause fucking fireworks 

btw peoples. What GG Mobile Phone do you like the most?


----------



## Sen (Apr 28, 2009)

GG Mobile Phones?


----------



## luvi (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, Blair uses the enV2, Serena uses the Samsung Flipshot, Yuki ahs the Crackberry Storm, many other people have the Chocolate 3...


----------



## Sen (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't pay enough attention to phones...

I'll go with Blair out of faith


----------



## luvi (Apr 28, 2009)

the enV2 is a good choice :B


----------



## Sen (Apr 28, 2009)

True, they all seem to have amazing phones


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 28, 2009)

I love this new ~religious~ Georgina, she's so cute. :')!

But then I have a feeling she and Blair are probably gonna have a ~bitch fight~ by the end of the season. !!


----------



## Sen (Apr 28, 2009)

What's your set from? 

I can't wait to see this bitch fight


----------



## pfft (Apr 29, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Am I the only one who feels really bad for Rufus?


nah... i feel bad for him, but i also think he was being stupid... 
let's hope they catch that pooface gabriel before he screws rufus.



Leraine said:


> I thought the whole scene on the floor was idiotic tbh.
> 
> Also, I fucking hate Gabrielles voice. Each time I wanna shove something horrible up his ass and demolish that ugly smugface.



agreed. I hated how v and dan were on the floor talking... lame.


and gabriel is soooo ugly... i hate his voice too.


----------



## Sen (Apr 29, 2009)

I bet we find out that Vanessa and Dan did more than talk though   Otherwise that would be pretty lame


----------



## pfft (Apr 29, 2009)

^ that would be a new sudden twist... they should hook up lame v and lame dan. 

:ho 

someone get the ava/sig made supporting that union.


----------



## Sen (Apr 29, 2009)

That's what actually happened in the books


----------



## pfft (Apr 29, 2009)

^ oh you read the books like my gurl moonshine... 

i would love for them to be a couple.


----------



## Sen (Apr 29, 2009)

I've read the beginning of the series, but not all of them 

They were okay in the books


----------



## pfft (Apr 29, 2009)

i decided to never ever read the books.... it would ruin gg for me


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2009)

Vanessa/Dan scenes were incredibly boring.  Their screen time should be given to Jenny immediately.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjdIN5XE6A4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Apr 29, 2009)

^I hope not   Jenny always bores me 

@pfft- The books are so different, but yeah, no where near as good as the TV show at any rate


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 29, 2009)

saw the previews for the next episode


----------



## Sen (Apr 29, 2009)

It should be interesting   It's next Monday, right?  Oh wait, I just remembered that I have a test   I'll have to wait until Tuesday to see it ;__;


----------



## luvi (Apr 29, 2009)

I always have to wait till tuesday cuz I have to download it 
Uni is making my brain implode, for tomorrow I need to do homework I don't even have the materials to do  and I need to study some algorithmic crap I probably will not understand. double zaru.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 29, 2009)

Funny, S is suppose to be the main character (or at least one of them) yet no one seems to give a damn about her 
I wonder if Chase will be in Footloose remake *-*
Oh btw:


> Gossip Girl star Taylor Momsen has just been named to People magazine's annual Most Beautiful People list


----------



## luvi (Apr 29, 2009)

The thing is, S it girl condition is overpowered by Little J's awesomeness, Blair's... well, hysteria, Chuck's  attitude and well, that's what I can come up with.


----------



## luvi (Apr 29, 2009)

TAKE THAT JENNY HATERS.
WTF. I just found out that Leighton Meester will have a debut album this year. 
AND TAYLOR MOMSEN HAS A BAND D:

wow. Today was informative.


----------



## luvi (May 1, 2009)

> After finding out about the Humphrey-Van Der Wooden's lovechild, many rumors have spread. Of the most interesting ones, this one in particular cought my attention the most: It would seem that S's ties with Gabriel go way back when. And with our dearest G possibly making an appearance in the next episode of The Fabulous Life of the Upper East Siders, it's mostly certain that drama will once again be lit up by colorful Sparks. You know you love me. XoXo. Gossip Girl.



This was one of the GG sort of texts I did a while ago. Seems it wasn't all that wrong.
/edits text



> It seems that lately things have begun to stir up once again, and the many rumors are proof of the upcoming circus. Of the most interesting ones, this one in particular cought my attention the most: It would seem that S's ties with Gabriel go way back when. But their versions of how they met seem to be in dispute. It has also been said that Gerogina Sparks somehow has become involved in the current affairs. So, with our dearest G making an appearance in the next episode of The Fabulous Life of the Upper East Siders,  it's mostly certain that drama will once again be lit up by colorful Sparks. You know you love me. XoXo. Gossip Girl.



ok, quick lame edit.

hope you like it, xx.


----------



## Sen (May 1, 2009)

I can't wait for the new episode, even though I won't be able to see it until Tuesday 

I wonder how many more episodes Serena's guy will have now that he's turned evil


----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2009)

Sen said:


> I can't wait for the new episode, even though I won't be able to see it until Tuesday
> 
> I wonder how many more episodes Serena's guy will have now that he's turned evil



Not too many I hope.
I mean what's the deal with this Gabriel dude, I find him really annoying and they're totally incompatible. 
Georgina's back. pek Even though she's changed...everybody in the Upper East Side should watch their backs.


----------



## Leraine (May 2, 2009)

​
so so long ago


----------



## Moonshine (May 2, 2009)

I do not want to see that! My eyes! My eyes are burning!


----------



## Leraine (May 2, 2009)

Lol, it's amazing, the fandom for Jenny on tumblr is waaaay bigger than for Blair and all the other characters are pretty much non-existent. 

Also, about a week ago I was out shopping and so a commercial poster for k-swiss with Ed Westwick (Chuck).


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 2, 2009)

She's so tall and ripe, ready to be penetrated by Chuck


----------



## Moonshine (May 2, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Lol, it's amazing, the fandom for Jenny on tumblr is waaaay bigger than for Blair and all the other characters are pretty much non-existent.
> 
> Also, about a week ago I was out shopping and so a commercial poster for k-swiss with Ed Westwick (Chuck).



Its sad, considering Blair>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Jenny.

 How big was the poster?


----------



## Leraine (May 2, 2009)

Human-sized. :ho


----------



## Moonshine (May 2, 2009)

You should have asked if you could have it


----------



## pfft (May 2, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Lol, it's amazing, the fandom for Jenny on tumblr is waaaay bigger than for Blair and all the other characters are pretty much non-existent.
> 
> Also, about a week ago I was out shopping and so a commercial poster for k-swiss with Ed Westwick (Chuck).



 that's amusing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

I have been avoiding you guys because I hadn't watched the last episode until just now, I have to say very very good, I was happy with this. I think I like Georgina more than I want to admit, she seems to add a lot of fun to the show. Also I had a huge crush on that actress a while back (Michelle Trachtenburg). 

Can I just say, Chuck and Nate need to duke it out, because Nate's acting like a bitch and its kind of messed up to see. 

I also liked Serena's comment to Blair about how she could just borrow Nate's Helicopter.


----------



## pfft (May 4, 2009)

^ chuck would win hands down  

and i am liking g alot too... like the main reason i am want to watch this ep is for ; chuck blair and georgina.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2009)

I'm actually gonna have time to watch the new ep tonight. (but I have to go to work straight afterwords grr)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

The more I see I am thinking, "Who does Nate think he is?" I mean even without touching him Chuck could destroy his live...


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2009)

That, and is it just me or does he get over the girls he supposedly cares about too damn fast.

Seriously a normal person would've waited a little bit longer than he did to move on from Vanessa to Blair. I mean really it was like flip of the coin type shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> That, and is it just me or does he get over the girls he supposedly cares about too damn fast.
> 
> Seriously a normal person would've waited a little bit longer than he did to move on from Vanessa to Blair. I mean really it was like flip of the coin type shit.



he seems to just want an arm piece for parties and shit, he doesn't trust Blair at all and he seems all too ready to demonstrate it. Besides being rich and their school they have nothing in common.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2009)

Aside from those two things, he doesn't seem to have much in common with anyone. What a dick-rider. Chuck should find someone else as a best friend


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Dan would make a better friend.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 4, 2009)

Indeed **


----------



## pfft (May 4, 2009)

dan is too uptight to ever be chucks friend.


----------



## sworder (May 4, 2009)

"Because I love her, and I can't make her happy"

Chuck


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Next weeks is going to be a flashback...

But I am kind of pissed at Serena's mom, that's bullshit what she did.

And I am kind of glad to see old Georgina back.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 5, 2009)

So basically filler episode next week...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2009)

the whole show is filler considering how it differs from the book. However anything that drives the main plot in a show is usually not considered "filler"


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 5, 2009)

The next episode is suppose to set up whether or not a spinoff of Gossip Girl will be created or not.


----------



## Uffie (May 5, 2009)

Chuck is Blair's Noah.

Nate is her Lon


----------



## narutorulez (May 5, 2009)

Damn chuck, Why cant he just say he love Blair?
really good episode but I hated how Serenas mother reacted of poppy stealing the money. Who would put ones own child in jail!? What do you think Georgina will do? seemed like she would help them when she said she would take care of the matter with her own hands.

Damn I hope it will get more seasons Gossip Girl, its the only romantic serie that I actually cant wait to see each week.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 5, 2009)

Now Chuck x Jenny can happen


----------



## sworder (May 5, 2009)

It will never happen, Chuck will go back to chasing Blair in the last episode


----------



## Uffie (May 5, 2009)

We should bet who ends up with who


----------



## luvi (May 5, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> The next episode is suppose to set up whether or not a spinoff of Gossip Girl will be created or not.



I think there're books about that already 

At least one, I think.

Then again, I might be wrong


----------



## luvi (May 5, 2009)

"Poppy's so evil she makes the old Georgina look likethe new Georgina"

LOL.


----------



## pfft (May 5, 2009)

lily putting in serena in jail made me lol hella... but it was a bitch move.

i am glad georgina dropped her fake ass shit... 

gabriel's story still sounds fake... i dont see how serena could believe there was real feelings.

rufus not getting with lily was kind of a smart move, but to do so because of serena being in jail was kinda lame... there are bigger better reasons than that.

little j needs to trim her bangs... 

and OMG blair and chuck! 

i knew chuck would never say he loves blair... 

and wtf was with nate saying he dont think they should move in together all of a sudden... manipulative little shit.


----------



## Uffie (May 5, 2009)

This episode was a bit "lol what?" I must say


----------



## luvi (May 5, 2009)

Nate is a piece of disposable junk. Seriously, he's in GG just because he's the manbangs of the group. Nothing else.

Lily's actions were bullshit. What the fuck, I say. Sending Serena to prison was totally uncalled for. What would that teach her? How to safekeep your sexual dignity 101? Jesus, I swear Lily was totally retarded this episode. And I was beggining to like her. Rufus, I felt pity for. I think he's a character that could have been developped much better... But he's just bleh. So I hope he gets run over by a car and a rich upper east side family adopts the Humphrey orphans. ERIC WAS ON FOR FRIGGIN 2 MINUTES, WHAT THE HELL PEOPLE. THAT'S BLASPHEMY. He needs moar MOAR air time.

Serena+Blair was goodie  They're back to plotting together. Chuck was oh so totally chivalrous giving up B because he knows he can't make her happy. That's a plus for him. Nate was a total  /looks for a good insult... . Say no more. Poppy's a hot bitch, that's all there is to her. Gabriel is plain retarded and his "oh but my feelings are true"  crap doesn't even fool my dead gramma.

And the best performance award of this episode goes to.... /drumroll Georgina Sparks. Seriously, I can't help to drool when I see her my being fascinated by her fantastic "The bitch is back" attitude. Even though I think I recall Blair saying something along those lines. But oh whatever, G proved to all of us that no matter how much people seem to change, just a taste of the previous grandures is enough to turn anyone back into their old, wicked ways.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2009)

Uffie said:


> We should bet who ends up with who


Chuck/Jenny
Nate/Serena
Dan/Vanessa



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Now Chuck x Jenny can happen


HELL YEAH!  



~Avant~ said:


> The next episode is suppose to set up whether or not a spinoff of Gossip Girl will be created or not.


The Spin-off has already been approved for the fall lineup.  I don't think many people will watch it.  One season and done.  It's the CW though.  Even with low ratings...it will get a complete season.


----------



## Uffie (May 6, 2009)

Blake looked so much better


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 6, 2009)

Sadly I have to agree.

On another note, the season finale is coming up. Whats everyone gonna start watching in the mean time?


----------



## Moonshine (May 6, 2009)

Leighton...take some hints...

GG is really the only tv show i watch...so i'll just read or play games or watch movies.

Does anyone know how soon for the finale? I guess 3-4 episodes...


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 6, 2009)

the episode after the flashback one is the Finale


----------



## luvi (May 6, 2009)

Problem with Leighton is that she's rather round in the face. She's not ulgy, at all. Blake just looks better, wether you people like it or not.

When GG ends I will... watch... The Big Bang Theory or I'll play games. Or weep until the new season is out in August.


----------



## sworder (May 6, 2009)

It's not really her face, she just had a horrible hairstyle and ugly pink makeup.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 6, 2009)

Georgina and her ~TELL JESUS THAT THE BITCH IS BACK~ line was so A+++++!!!!

Gosh, replace VANESSA WITH GEORGINA PLS. At least G is way more entertaining and tolerable than Bore-essa.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2009)

Usually I prefer Leighton over Blake...but not in those picks.  Leighton had bad makeup selection, bad clothing selection, and it's almost like she was trying to look like Rose McGowen in that outfit.  Either way...it was a bad choice.  She should never try that hair color.  It made me cringe.


----------



## Leraine (May 7, 2009)

you kids don't deserve this!​
*waits out for negs*

//


----------



## pfft (May 7, 2009)

in that picture of leighton... the lighting really fucks with her make-up... and the shadowing it creates too...


----------



## Mia (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Moonshine (May 8, 2009)

UGH nate is such a bore and doesn't deserve Blair


----------



## Sen (May 8, 2009)

Blair and Chuck must reunite 

Gossip will have a 3rd season, right? 

@Marta-


----------



## Leraine (May 8, 2009)

The fuck, I just noticed you can actually see nipples.  





Julie: They didn't show _Darena_'s brother, yet and none of the popular kids left the show, which would result in every other kid dropping it.

Though maybe Ed ends up in rehab or fat camp or something.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2009)

Still the best scene for the entire season.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgWjjwPFCtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Leraine (May 9, 2009)

Caaaaam?!


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 9, 2009)

I keep re-watching this scene. Its down-right painful


----------



## Leraine (May 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> How ungrateful.
> 
> Maybe you would prefer this one then?
> 
> Bathhouse Off-Topic subsection



Actually, I was just amused. So much noobness.


----------



## sworder (May 9, 2009)

Someone vote for Chuck in the poll


----------



## Farih (May 9, 2009)

Nate is too gorgeous to ignore   He should be number one in the poll


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2009)

Little J is the fucking shit!


----------



## pfft (May 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> Someone vote for Chuck in the poll



omg wtf! when did this happen!?!?!?!


----------



## Moonshine (May 10, 2009)

Lol the poll


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2009)

I want to change my vote to Jenny.


----------



## luvi (May 11, 2009)

Everyone should do that,


----------



## Moonshine (May 11, 2009)

No no one should do that, everyone who did vote for her should be banned because they have no taste


----------



## luvi (May 11, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> No no one should do that, everyone who did vote for her should be banned because they have no taste



yeah right. and you should be chopped for me to use as meat for my lunch.

WHY ISN'T DOROTA IN THE POLL? lol


----------



## Sen (May 11, 2009)

I like the poll 

I prefer for Chuck and Blair to be equal though 

And no votes for Jenny would be best


----------



## luvi (May 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> I like the poll
> 
> I prefer for Chuck and Blair to be equal though
> 
> And no votes for Jenny would be best



wanna be part of my lunch too?


----------



## Sen (May 11, 2009)

Jenny fails  

She just ruins the show and contributes nothing ...


----------



## luvi (May 11, 2009)

jenny has helped develop the story of many of YOUR favourite characters. (chuck for example) so she's done rather important contributions to the story. besides, her career is much better than many of those in gg. leighton has had roles in horror movies that, quite frankly, are pathetic. ed has had a couple films, but his most important role is chuck in gg.  blake stomps everyone with the sisterhood of the travelling pants. chace has a minor role in the lol covenant. taylor was the cute little girl who saved christmas in the grinch. the grinch > the covenant > lame horror films > random films

so jenny wins. period.


----------



## Sen (May 11, 2009)

But most people don't like Jenny or her roles   Dawn  

Plus now that many of them have been in Gossip Girl, they have a better chance of getting jobs elsewhere. 

Anyways, OMG CHUCK pek pek pek 

I also will admit that I'm a tad interesting in the Gossip Girl spin off now


----------



## luvi (May 11, 2009)

pff, loads of people love jenny. you've got me and rukia... and me. ok, not so many people love jenny. that's because only people with refined taste are allowed to like such a truly wonderful person.


period.


----------



## sworder (May 11, 2009)

I completely forgot there was gossip girl tonight 

Meh Ill watch it tomorrow after class.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2009)

I thought the episode was a bit boring.  The flashbacks didn't interest me at all.

No Georgina, like one Jenny scene, and minimal Chuck make an episode disappointing for me.

Next week's preview looks good though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 12, 2009)

This episode was the final nail in the coffin for me disliking Lily. I seriously hate her character.

On another note, finally the Season finale, cant wait to see how it all goes down


----------



## pfft (May 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM9RpLsUYRs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


OMG chuck x blair better happen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

For the first time since this show has been on, the episode of one tree hill was more exciting than GG.


----------



## pfft (May 12, 2009)

OMG what chuck did for blair was soooooooooo sweet! pek 

so glad nate n blair is done. 

loved the 80s music in this episode.

but the ending was kind boring... and so were the flashbacks.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 12, 2009)

That Owen guy was a real ugo


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 12, 2009)

Shockingly enjoyed the Lily flashback

 Chuck


----------



## Mia (May 12, 2009)

that green guy looks better than them both


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 12, 2009)

What kinda of shoe is that Dan?


----------



## Mia (May 12, 2009)

and his hair..... Wolverine junior


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 12, 2009)

He really should shave and wear better clothes


----------



## Moonshine (May 12, 2009)

Ugh, Dan...that beard gross

Chuck your so sweet!

Where the hell was Rufus in the flashback? I thought the show was going to be a younger Lily AND Rufus spin off


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 12, 2009)

Maybe Lily and Rufus met later on in life


----------



## Moonshine (May 12, 2009)

I want to see them together now.

Carol is probably in prision or dead i bet, its kinda obvious. And lily's mom totally payed off that boy in the valley


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 12, 2009)

seriously bateman that girl in you're sig is creeping me out.


----------



## Moonshine (May 12, 2009)

Hey Avant, what did that first deleted post say?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 12, 2009)

It was just someguy who came in here and said "you homos actually watch this show?"

I responded with a swift "GTFO"
and CBTK neg raped him.


----------



## Moonshine (May 12, 2009)

lol what a douche. If someone comes and says the hate the show, if they give a valid reason its okay.

just saying that is pathetic. So how did JJ know about it then? I wonder if he complained about the neg


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 12, 2009)

probably. Stupid noob


----------



## sworder (May 12, 2009)

Chuck was so lovely pek

the rest sucked


----------



## Moonshine (May 12, 2009)

I already don't like most of the cast on the flashbacks. Only one i like is the mom


----------



## pfft (May 12, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> That Owen guy was a real ugo



 was he the homo looking guy young lily liked?



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Shockingly enjoyed the Lily flashback
> 
> Chuck


 you would you weirdo.  




~Avant~ said:


> seriously bateman that girl in you're sig is creeping me out.


 she turns me on  




Moonshine said:


> I already don't like most of the cast on the flashbacks. Only one i like is the mom


wasn't the mom some bitch who was in LOST?!?!?!?!

I was glad we didn't see a young rufus; cuz if that guy she was with was playing him; it would be a tragedy. 

and in the shrek picture; i think dan looks fucking hot with that beard.


----------



## Sen (May 12, 2009)

Chuck was awesome pek

And yeah, I think that for the spin off they'll probably make Lily hook up with that one guy so then Rufus can meet her later   I liked that she met her future husband though early  

Also, I wonder if we'll ever see her sister in GG now, she was never mentioned before, right?


----------



## Leraine (May 12, 2009)

The motherchucker!? 



//Actually I thought this ep was really great, especially the ending.


----------



## Uffie (May 12, 2009)

Best episode ever.  I really liked the flashbacks, Lily was amazing when she was young.  Waaaay better than Serena.

And Chuck... words cannot describe my love for him 

Glad to see some Dan, his dancing was pretty funny 

The ending was really sweet too pek


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 12, 2009)

Just saw Leighton in a bikini


----------



## Uffie (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 12, 2009)

"Do it do it do it"


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2009)

Why do I see pimples on her ass?  

AND MY GOD, I JUST SAW THE EXTENDED PREVIEW.  Carter is fucking awesome.  Check out his badass walk.  Carter and Georgina are actually two of the better characters on this show.  I want them to become regulars.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGLr66_6go8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pfft (May 12, 2009)

i luled at nelly yuki dancing.


----------



## Leraine (May 13, 2009)

'Gossip Girl is going down.'   ?

This is gonna be bad.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

in wonder if she will ever get revealed.


----------



## Moonshine (May 13, 2009)

I don't think so..can't remember in the show if she said she was one of them, but she did in the books so i would assume that she went to school with them...plus she said she was popular and stuff.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

^ remember that one time in season one; when dan and s were making out by the stairs; and you heard a girl say " get a room you two" or something liek that?

that was gossip girls voice saying that...


----------



## Moonshine (May 13, 2009)

...Wasn't it blair who said that, though?


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

^ i swear it sounded like GG's voice...


----------



## Moonshine (May 13, 2009)

Maybe it was I will have to watch that episode again..


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

I am thinking of rewatching the episode too... 

as soon as I remember which one it was pek


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

For the Monday season finale, do you guys want to all wear Gossip Girl sets? 

Uffie and I were talking about it and I'm pretty sure she'd be willing to make us all avys, and maybe a shared sig for those who want to wear a sig 

Say if you want one made for you and which character you'd want if you plan on joining us 

I'll probably help Uffie find pictures and then she'll make something epic as always


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

if it wouldn't put you and her out to make one; i would wear one... 

chuck of course would be who i wanted.

or dorota! i would use and like to have a dorota avy.


----------



## Mia (May 13, 2009)

that'd be cool Sen  
so everyone should pick one character? I want the most hated one. Nate please


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

Well we just kind of proposed the idea recently, it would be cool for us all to have a character although we might expand it to pairings and other things if necessary depending on how many people want to join us  

Or even share a character with some people, mostly just as long as we all have Gossip Girls things.  

pfft - Chuck or Dorota
Mia - Nate
Sen - Blair, Chuck, Serena, or BlairxChuck 

Monday will be bittersweet since then we'll have to wait forever   There is a third season, right?


----------



## Leraine (May 13, 2009)

Oh, GG sets is a cool idea. 

Now Dorota would actually be pretty funny. xD 
Though I've taken a liking to our newly introduced Keith van der Woodsen.  
It'd better just be main cast, though right? In that case I be all for Vanessa or Jenny. <3


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

i hope there is a third season  but i am not sure


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

@Marta- Excellent, I posted that in my convo with Uffie  

It will probably just be avys though since she can make those pretty quick, and then a shared optional sig, but it should look great.  And yeah, main characters would probably be best because it's easier to find pictures for all of them 

@pfft- I hope so too, it seems popular enough to get renewed, especially if they're considering a spin off series.  If they used the spin off to replace Gossip Girl I'd be pretty annoyed.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

^ i do not think they should use the spin off to replace GG... I think they should want the series to be more than just two seasons long... T_T 

doesn't two just seem so small compared to so many other television series


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

I know ;_____;  

I don't think they will stop at 2 seasons though unless the main cast members refuse to sign on for another season really.  I mean there should be plenty of other material from the books if they need some random ideas   It will be hard though once they're in college I guess.


----------



## luvi (May 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> For the Monday season finale, do you guys want to all wear Gossip Girl sets?
> 
> Uffie and I were talking about it and I'm pretty sure she'd be willing to make us all avys, and maybe a shared sig for those who want to wear a sig
> 
> ...



Jenny avy please!


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

Damn, I wanted Dorota   In that case I call Dan


----------



## Mia (May 13, 2009)

someone should get Eric. he's so awesome but gets unfailry little screen time


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

Erik would be awesome 

pfft - Dorota
Mia - Nate
Sen - Serena
Moonshine - Blair
Leraine - Vanessa 
Luvi - Jenny
Uffie - Dan 
sworder - Chuck
Bateman - Rufus
Carter - ~Avant~



Other characters~
Lily
Georgina
Penelope and co
Erik
Aaron

If need more~
Bart
Cece
Rachel
Cyrus
etc


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

No I will be Rufus 


Lily+ Rufus


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

Excellent 

We were thinking that we'd wear them Monday and Tuesday for sure (since most people don't see Gossip Girl until Tuesday if they miss it Monday night) and then maybe longer if you want   Although I know some people don't like to wear the same set for long, so after that they could switch, etc. :3


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 13, 2009)

I'd like a Carter set


----------



## Moonshine (May 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> For the Monday season finale, do you guys want to all wear Gossip Girl sets?
> *
> Uffie and I were talking about it *and I'm pretty sure she'd be willing to make us all avys, and maybe a shared sig for those who want to wear a sig
> 
> ...



There is something wrong with the bolded part, Julie


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

Avant- Excellent 

Maggie- You left when we actually began to plan it


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 13, 2009)

figured I'd might as well jump on the band-wagon. And since Chuck was already taken, Carter is the second most gangster character on the show


----------



## Moonshine (May 13, 2009)

Whose idea was it?.

Any, I think I will go with Blair:ho


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> figured I'd might as well jump on the band-wagon. And since Chuck was already taken, Carter is the second most gangster character on the show



Haha, I see  

It should be fun 



Moonshine said:


> Whose idea was it?.
> 
> Any, I think I will go with Blair:ho



I don't remember but I'd say it was me over you since I'm used to asking Uffie to make us group sets 

I'm Serena then


----------



## Moonshine (May 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> Haha, I see
> 
> It should be fun
> 
> ...



Don't make me go through our skype convo and prove it was me.


I saw that Pfft was going to be Dorota, so I had to pick blair


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

You'd have to go months back really because we basically said that we talked about that months ago which was true  /already searched 

Also, to talk about Gossip Girl, will most of you watch the spin off?


----------



## Moonshine (May 13, 2009)

I was the one that said we talked about it months ago, and was the one that remembered about it. So if I hadn't remembered, no one would have.

Honestly not sure if i will watch it or not. It depends on when its on. I will for sure watch at least a few episodes.


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

You are both geniuses of our time


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> Also, to talk about Gossip Girl, will most of you watch the spin off?



I will definitely check out the spin off; see if I like it and then watch or not watch it. But then again I might miss GG so much that I make the spin off my wannabe version and watch it for that reason alone.
------------------------

and someone needs to pick eric and georgina already


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

I'd pick Eric but Rufus is more amazing


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

Why do people even like Eric?


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

Because he's nice


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

And funny.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'd pick Eric but Rufus is more amazing


 rufus is lily's bitch boy.  





sworder said:


> Why do people even like Eric?



wth!!!!!!!!! why don't people like eric!?!?!?! 

eric is awesome.


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

He's just... there. Never contributes anything exciting to the plot


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

He's like Dan but homosexual


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

I love Dan 

GG needs more Dan 

MGS4's coming to the Xbox 360


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

> As Ed, would you go for hot young Serena or Lily, her sexy mum?
> Tough one. Lily has the money, so probably her.



eww bad choice


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

Lily is amazing.


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

would you date her?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

Young Lily or Older Lily? In a heart beat


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

You disappoint me, only thing appealing about her is her money. Look how she bullies Rufus


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

Her personality is lacking but physically he's quite good looking. And Rufus always let women walk all over him, his wife, Lily, Jenny etc...


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> He's just... there. Never contributes anything exciting to the plot


hmm I suppose he is just there; since his role is usually smaller... 
but he is always honest and good and true. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He's like Dan but homosexual



eww he is nothing like dan  

dan is pretentious and judgemental 

eric is smarter than dan.


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

She's 40, I can find better looking girls by walking around in campus


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

^ but are they rich?


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

And will they be as hot when they're 40?


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

Yes there are rich snobby girls in college driving around in Mercedes, I know a few


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ but are they rich?



He lives in Puerto Rico


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

Youd be surprised, there's lots of rich people here.

The government just sucks so they dont improve the rest 

Im in finals now so I doubt Ill be able to do so, but I could take pics with my phone of all the BMWs and Evos parked next to each other.


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

What's an Evo?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

I'm just messing with you 



> Im in finals now so I doubt Ill be able to do so, but I could take pics with my phone of all the BMWs and Evos parked next to each other



Take pics of your phone 




> eww he is nothing like dan
> 
> dan is pretentious and judgemental
> 
> eric is smarter than dan.



Dan is a real cock


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

Can you people stop insulting Dan


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> What's an Evo?



Racing car, quite popular here.




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Take pics of your phone



My phone is the only cam I have, how am I gonna take a pic of it?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> Racing car, quite popular here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Dan is an idiot. I loved when he was sarcastic and funny in season one but now he's just BLAH


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> Yes there are rich snobby girls in college driving around in Mercedes, I know a few


oh well then maybe I would not pick lily if I had to make the choice; but I think she is pretty. 




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> He lives in Puerto Rico


 awesome! 




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dan is a real cock


yeah i lul'ed when that one teacher whom I will not name; actually liked his story.   




Uffie said:


> Can you people stop insulting Dan


he looks good  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dan is an idiot. I loved when he was sarcastic and funny in season one but now he's just BLAH



I sort of liked him at the beginning of season one for a little bit; when I thought he was sort of like Seth from The OC.. but that quickly changed.


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

Alan


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> i can show you a pic of my new shades
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I watch TV and use the computer and study at the same time



 I can't wait to get my new phone I'm taking pictures of everything to show you 



pfft said:


> yeah i lul'ed when that one teacher whom I will not name; actually liked his story.










> I sort of liked him at the beginning of season one for a little bit; when I thought he was sort of like Seth from The OC.. but that quickly changed.


I hate Seth, actually I don't think I liked any characters on the OC


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

you quoted it, great


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hate Seth, actually I don't think I liked any characters on the OC



lol I liked Ryan pek  but I also liked Seth a bit. 


But compared to characters on GG its not a fair comparison because GG is so much better than the OC.


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

How could you not like Ryan?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

Ray couldn't act to save his life. Everyone in GG is better than the OC cast.


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

When you say Ray do you mean Ryan?


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> How could you not like Ryan?



he was a bit emo sometimes though :ho 

but agreed!   there is no reason to really dislike ryan; other than maybe he loooked a bit old to be playing someone in HS... but I actually find him somewhat attractive.

but not compared to the french dude in your avatar. pek 

I wanted to see Paris Je Taime or w/e and he is in that; just found that out today.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> When you say Ray do you mean Ryan?



  yeah, I always do this. Ray is always on my mind 

but yes RYAN CANNOT ACT!


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

pfft said:


> he was a bit emo sometimes though :ho
> 
> but agreed!   there is no reason to really dislike ryan; other than maybe he loooked a bit old to be playing someone in HS... but I actually find him somewhat attractive.
> 
> ...



I first saw him in Hannibal Rising, he can eat my liver any day


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

Hate convos where i dont know what people are talking about


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

sworder said:


> Hate convos where i dont know what people are talking about



The OC is like GG but horrible. It's about this poor kid from a bad neighbourhood who moved to a rich area of LA. Ryan is basically the main character and the worse actor on the show. When he tries doing a emotional scene it makes me cringe


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

Oh I know about OC cuz Uffie showed me the youtube clips where Chris Brown made an appearance, I just havent seen it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 13, 2009)

Don't. Stick to GG, The OC got cancelled anyways


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

I wasnt going to anyway, Im gonna try watching The Wire after Im done with my exams.


----------



## Uffie (May 13, 2009)

Same guy that made the OC makes GG


----------



## luvi (May 13, 2009)

the oc sucks. period 

edit

---------------

no doubt in the gg episode makes gg even more epik than it already is 

-----------------------

and lily's sister is HOT.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I first saw him in Hannibal Rising, he can eat my liver any day


ooh imma have to check that out now  



sworder said:


> I wasnt going to anyway, Im gonna try watching The Wire after Im done with my exams.



Someone I know keeps trying to make me watch The Wire.  I hear its really good.


----------



## luvi (May 13, 2009)

download and watch skins people, it's an amazing show.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

^ I looked for that at Fry's department store and they didnt have it


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

didn't you see the preview?


----------



## luvi (May 13, 2009)

the summaries are muchhhhh better.


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

But they dont show Chuck and Blair


----------



## luvi (May 13, 2009)

not my fault you fap at the previews 

i just wanna know what's gonna happen


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2009)

Everyone here faps to Chuck Bass at least 5 times a day


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

i just watched the previews again  

i wish they would make chucks hair back to how it used to be


----------



## Evil Angel (May 14, 2009)

sworder said:


> Everyone here faps to Chuck Bass at least 5 times a day



That number is way too low


----------



## Sen (May 14, 2009)

Oh that summary sounds amazing


----------



## pfft (May 14, 2009)

jenny and eric decide to have sex!


----------



## Moonshine (May 14, 2009)

Yeah right

That would mean Eric isn't gay


----------



## pfft (May 14, 2009)

^ maybe he wants his first time to be with a woman  

plus in my show Queer as folk 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Brian fucks his friend so she can lose her v-card. 




man I miss that show


----------



## sworder (May 14, 2009)

Who cares about Eric's virginity, I want someone to take Jenny's


----------



## pfft (May 14, 2009)

^ well it would be for jenny if he did it; not his... cuz he gay dude  

jenny so should lose her v-card to her gay bff


----------



## sworder (May 14, 2009)

Eric doesnt seem like he'd be very good in bed 

Chuck wouldve been the perfect guy to lose it to but I dont want him to do it now after what he has done for Blair


----------



## pfft (May 14, 2009)

^ you want him to be with blair again don't you  

T_T chuck is awesome


----------



## Evil Angel (May 14, 2009)

He will get together in the end with her


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 14, 2009)

GG monday


----------



## luvi (May 14, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ maybe he wants his first time to be with a woman
> 
> plus in my show Queer as folk
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 you got a nice idea there 




sworder said:


> Eric doesnt seem like he'd be very good in bed
> 
> Chuck wouldve been the perfect guy to lose it to but I dont want him to do it now after what he has done for Blair



he must be good in bed, his boyfriend seems to be rather happy around him


----------



## Sen (May 14, 2009)

I can't wait for Monday  

I could see Erik and Jenny doing something, but it would be so wrong


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2009)

Nate is hilarious in this scene.  Look at his face.  

bleachv24-070.png"]agree


----------



## pfft (May 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> I can't wait for Monday
> 
> I could see Erik and Jenny doing something, but it would be so wrong



thats the kind of wrong we want


----------



## Moonshine (May 15, 2009)

NOT ME I DON'T WANT THAT BECAUSE JENNY DOES NOT DESERVE ANYONE!


----------



## pfft (May 15, 2009)

^ hahahahaha! i love you maggie pie! of course you do bring up a good point


----------



## Moonshine (May 15, 2009)

I LOVE YOU TOO AMBER!

HEY SO YOU ARE WEARING DOROTA RIGHT? AND I WILL BE BLAIR...DOES THAT MEAN I GET TO BOSS YOU AROUND?


----------



## pfft (May 15, 2009)

lol if they can make me an avatar of dorota; yes I will be wearing an avy of her.


so naturally if you were to be wearing blair; i would be obliged to


----------



## Moonshine (May 15, 2009)

They will be, Uffie is really good!

Excellent



right so not complete spam post- i hope chuck admits his feelings finally!


----------



## pfft (May 15, 2009)

^ he will!  

blair x chuck foreve's  

I want to see georgina and hear how she got poppy


----------



## Sen (May 15, 2009)

Chuck should, perfect chance 

Monday seems so far away


----------



## Moonshine (May 15, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ he will!
> 
> blair x chuck foreve's
> 
> I want to see georgina and hear how she got poppy


I hope so!

they better explain it


Sen said:


> Chuck should, perfect chance
> 
> Monday seems so far away


I miss your love


----------



## pfft (May 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> Chuck should, perfect chance
> 
> Monday seems so far away


i cant wait for monday!!! 



Moonshine said:


> I hope so!
> 
> they better explain it
> 
> I miss your love



lol they better explain it all! 

i still lul at nelly yuki dancing in the previews 

but I wanna see some carter action too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 15, 2009)

Blair and Dan


----------



## sworder (May 15, 2009)

^negged


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 15, 2009)

It will happen. Also Serena will have a lesbian experience where she and Vanessa will share


----------



## sworder (May 15, 2009)

Blair goes crazy at times, but dating Dan is just lol. Dan should only date chicks with low self-esteem.

Im interested in that lesbian experience though


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 15, 2009)

Serena is your best bet. She's quite easy


----------



## pfft (May 15, 2009)

^ you know what they say easy likes easy  

lil j x s


----------



## A. Waltz (May 15, 2009)

i love gossip girl<3
but because it's on a monday i tend to forget to watch it D: and then or i end up remembering too late.. x(

can someone catch me up? i haven't watched the last two episodes or three.. 

nuuu..season finale next week  how long do you guys think till season three shows up? i like nateXblair.. but chuckXblair is good too.. i just HATE vanessa.. such an annoying b!tch and bad actress. and ugly. jenny is pretty awesome though sometimes can be annoying.. woo serena!


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 16, 2009)

when are the sets gonna be up?


----------



## Uffie (May 16, 2009)

Sunday probably  I'm pretty busy most of today.


----------



## luvi (May 16, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Blair and Dan





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It will happen. Also Serena will have a lesbian experience where she and Vanessa will share





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Serena is your best bet. She's quite easy





pfft said:


> ^ you know what they say easy likes easy
> 
> lil j x s



omfg. i like that


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2009)

​

I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

Making the GG avys now


----------



## Moonshine (May 17, 2009)

Leraine said:


> ​
> 
> I lol'd so hard.


They are ruining GG for me with this twilight shit


Uffie said:


> Making the GG avys now



Helping now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

I can't wait


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Making the GG avys now



omfg, i want.

please, 

jenny, 

lol, i just woke up, hangovere'd and i have to study cause i have a midterm exam in uni tomorrow. and i know nothing  isn't there any gg method to cheat? or like, swap answers or something? but foolproof... cuz i'm rather the retard when cheating. xD


----------



## Moonshine (May 17, 2009)

We don't want to look at Jenny, go find your own pics


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Everyone want to look at Jenny


----------



## Moonshine (May 17, 2009)

I don't

I hear the actress is into drugs and such


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Sexy drugs that makes her sexy


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

D: this means i have to provide stock for my avy/sig? this is mean


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

No, don't worry I have one for you <3


----------



## Moonshine (May 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sexy drugs that makes her sexy


No.


luvi said:


> D: this means i have to provide stock for my avy/sig? this is mean



Looks like Uffie already found a set


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

I cannot wait, they'll look beautiful


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Looking at them so far, they will be awesome


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2009)

Jenny is about to be the new Queen at Constance.  And Blair is going to be the one that helps her get it.  Blair/Jenny friendship.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Jenny is amazing people


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

yes / no ?


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2009)

God, I so wanted jenny ;___;


Now I'll have Vanesséa~


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

YAY for the jenny lovers 
JENNY FOR QUEEN 
you know it will happen 

and thaaaaanks for finding me a stock image Uffie 

Moonshine lol at you.



<3

So if Blair is going to Yale... Nelly is going to Yale... will Blair finally destroy that illegal immigrant wannabe queen once and for all? jesus, i hope she does.

----


edit. YES.

Marry me, Uffie


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Uffie said:


> yes / no ?



 this is amazing I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

omfg. that dorota picture is EPIK. xDDD


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

got i wish I choose her


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous, Im wearing it now


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

You should make a tut on how to make avys like that.


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Amazing avys overall  

Can't wait for mine as well


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

can't wait for mine





Seriously


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

you should. it's soo worth the wait.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

oh my god!!!!


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

omfg. the georgina one is SO good. lol. i wanna choose her too 


gotta catch em all 


/saves


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

ok ok, you can be next


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

YAY!!!!!


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Georgina does look amazing there


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Georgina always look amazing, she and Jenny


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

I still hate them both 

Serena is at least cool sometimes


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Serena is a whore


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Georgina always look amazing, she and Jenny





Sen said:


> I still hate them both
> 
> Serena is at least cool sometimes





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Serena is a whore


oh, that she is  and i'm the pimp 

if georgina was blonde, they'd make the perfect trio for mischief and... killing poppy 

even when G's not blonde. G, J and S are the hottest in the show imo.
Blair lovers, I know you disagree. Blair is still hot, but nothing in comparison to these three young beauties.


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Georgina is above average, she looks kinda weird sometimes


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Chuck Bass is where its at


----------



## pfft (May 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sexy drugs that makes her sexy


hypocrite!  



Moonshine said:


> We don't want to look at Jenny, go find your own pics


 lol hahahaha!   you are so funny maggie! 


OMG ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

pfft said:


> hypocrite!



lol shhh not here 

Jenny is great though everyone needs to see this


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> Chuck Bass is where its at



damn right 

You caught up?


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Serena is a whore



That's my character 



luvi said:


> [noparse]oh, that she is  and i'm the pimp
> 
> if georgina was blonde, they'd make the perfect trio for mischief and... killing poppy
> 
> ...



I think Blair is way more beautiful 

Blonde Georgina 



Vault said:


> Chuck Bass is where its at



True


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

you like Serena? Wow poor thing


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

sworder said:


> damn right
> 
> You caught up?



But ofcourse 

I caught up long time ago  i was actually waiting for GG like a normal viewer


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> lol shhh not here
> 
> Jenny is great though everyone needs to see this



When will these ignorant blind people realize that Jenny is simply magnificent?


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

I don't know wtf is wrong with Rufus head but there's like no pictures of him anywhere


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I don't know wtf is wrong with Rufus head but there's like no pictures of him anywhere



 


It will have to do thank you 


Should have choose Lily


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Dorota is epic 

Her and Chuck are like my favourite 

And i love how Blair has grown as a character


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

Pat you should join our avatars party 


they all look amazing Uffie  you're the greatest.


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

I know all the avas look great  

But dont know who to get 

Chuck or Rufus


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

those are taken. pick Eric


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> I know all the avas look great
> 
> But dont know who to get
> 
> Chuck or Rufus



they are both taken. you gotta choose a diff character


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Yeah pick Eric


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Bart Bass  

He was my fav before his


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

lol Eric

Good choice, the Bass family is the best


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Could I be Chuck's uncle, Uffie?!


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

dont lol Eric Ray 

so when we all have avys ...should we roleplay?


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> You should make a tut on how to make avys like that.



meh, maybe one day if I stop using this style



Sen said:


> Amazing avys overall
> 
> Can't wait for mine as well



You're up next 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It will have to do thank you
> 
> 
> Should have choose Lily



I'll do you a Lily one 



Vault said:


> Bart Bass
> 
> He was my fav before his



sure sure

EDIT:  Ahh fine Bate if I can find a pic of him


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Lily was my second choice


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Mia said:


> dont lol Eric Ray
> 
> so when we all have avys ...should we roleplay?



That would be so amusing 



Uffie said:


> You're up next



Nice


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

Mia said:


> dont lol Eric Ray
> 
> so when we all have avys ...should we roleplay?



 totally.

I can totally see myself bashing Nelly Yuki... and being raped by Chuck


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

and I'll be a pain in everyone's ass


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

We should so do a role play. I've never done it anything like that before but It's interesting


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2009)

I think Georgina and Carter are going to be terrific in the finale. XD


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

Mia said:


> and I'll be a pain in everyone's ass



Or a pleasure, in Eric's case 

But of course, nearly everybody hates Eric, so meh. He probably won't even be roleplayed. xD


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

how can people hate Eric? he's adorable


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

They're homophobic 


Eric is amazing


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think Georgina and Carter are going to be terrific in the finale. XD



Is it you using the Georgina avy or is that made for no one?


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

Rukia, you should get a new kristen bell set, one that matches the GG atmosphere we're creating 

oh, kristen bell /nosebleed /die


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2009)

Oh god, I will, like... have to be so... morally right?! and get fucked by chuck and like it


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

roleplaying 

Id be playa Chuck, not fawning-over-Blair Chuck


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

yeah how come no one picked the Gossip Girl !


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2009)

Mia, it's common knowledge she belongs to me.  I'm the biggest Kristen Bell fan on this site.  I own 7 Kristen Bell movies on DVD.  (I doubt any of you even knew she had been in that many.)


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Eric sucks


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Mia, it's common knowledge she belongs to me.  I'm the biggest Kristen Bell fan on this site.  I own 7 Kristen Bell movies on DVD.  (I doubt any of you even knew she had been in that many.)



k I know she's Veronica Mars, Elle in Heroes and also there was that gay movie about Star Wars tards or smth 


GTFO PAT


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

No you gtfo Mia


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

thats it you're not my B anymore


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> Eric sucks





Mia said:


> k I know she's Veronica Mars, Elle in Heroes and also there was that gay movie about Star Wars tards or smth
> 
> 
> GTFO PAT



Well, he does suck... she just did not specify what 

Anyhow, I've always wondered if Eric had actually done ANYTHING at all with his BF because for all we know, they hanged out with Little J ... a lot. And Eric demanded some "privacy" ... which leads us to think he wanted to do the nasty?


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

who next?


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2009)

me?     .


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Mia  we are ging to be G forevers  

We are GFFs


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

Uffie said:


> who next?



Who's saying S is not pretty here? I think this pic proves you wrong.


And all the rest of the pictures found in the Internet


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Mia said:


> yeah how come no one picked the Gossip Girl !



Well Uffie was using images from the show, so how would she make a Gossip Girl one when she's never actually appeared in the show? 



Vault said:


> Eric sucks







Uffie said:


> who next? ;33



Yay 

Thanks 



Leraine said:


> me? :ano    .



You're Vanessa, right?


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2009)

I totally am. Black curly hair and all. :ho


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2009)

Eric is funny.  I actually wish that dude received more screen time.


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Uffie will take the Georgina avy and then a Gossip Girl one with Kirsten Bell will be made for Rukia 



luvi said:


> Who's saying S is not pretty here? I think this pic proves you wrong.
> 
> And all the rest of the pictures found in the Internet



Indeed  



Leraine said:


> I totally am. Black curly hair and all. :ho



Nice   It should be done soon, Uffie works so fast 



Rukia said:


> Eric is funny.  I actually wish that dude received more screen time.



Yeah, it's sad that he is barely around


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

/jealous              .


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

next please


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

me


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Vanessa is prettier than Georgina and Serena


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

sworder said:


> Vanessa is prettier than Georgina and Serena



Been saying that for ages but people( UFFIE & SEN) don't listen


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2009)

Maaan, all these people with similar avies look so gooooood!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

The Vanessa avy looks really good


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Been saying that for ages but people( UFFIE & SEN) don't listen



Im pretty sure we're better candidates to judge female looks than them 



Leraine said:


> Maaan, all these people with similar avies look so gooooood!



Naturally mine is the best


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2009)

sworder said:


> Vanessa is prettier than Georgina and Serena


And Jenny and Blair are prettier than her.  What is your point?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

And Lily is better than them all


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2009)

That is true. Lily is so hot.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2009)

I don't like Kelly Rutherford.  She was hot 10 years ago on Melrose Place.  But she's over the hill now.  (I'm saying that even though I am the oldest person here.)


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> And Jenny and Blair are prettier than her.  What is your point?



No point, glad you agree 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> And Lily is better than them all



No


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

Melrose Place  I remember that.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2009)

Mia said:


> Melrose Place  I remember that.


I liked Sydney and Brooke.


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Mia said:


> me



Soon we'll have Nate then 

Speaking of that, we now lack a Dan 



sworder said:


> Vanessa is prettier than Georgina and Serena :hurr





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Been saying that for ages but people( UFFIE & SEN) don't listen :hurr





I think she's prettier than Georgina, but not Blair or Serena 



Leraine said:


> Maaan, all these people with similar avies look so gooooood!



I know, so many awesome ones


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Solos


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I don't like Kelly Rutherford.  She was hot 10 years ago on Melrose Place.  But she's over the hill now.  (I'm saying that even though I am the oldest person here.)



I actually believe she looks better now that she matured.


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I liked Sydney and Brooke.



I liked Amanda


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

I agree, she's gotten better with age


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Sen said:


> I think she's prettier than Georgina, but not Blair or Serena



 the fake tits lose points


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2009)

Mia said:


> I liked Amanda


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ9zAL9utXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ9zAL9utXw[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBvegZD4hdY[/YOUTUBE]

Better


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Am I the only one that hasn't seen Melrose Place? 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> the fake tits lose points



You don't know they have those


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

who is left?


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2009)

Blair    ?

//
pfft - Dorota
Mia - Nate
Sen - Serena
Moonshine - Blair
Leraine - Vanessa
Luvi - Jenny
Uffie - Dan -> _someone has to sub in_
sworder - Chuck
Bateman - Rufus
Carter - ~Avant~


----------



## Mia (May 17, 2009)

thats like all actors from all the seasons 



Nate  thanks


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Bart freaking Bass


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The Vanessa avy looks really good



Yeah, she does look really pretty there looking at it. 



sworder said:


> Im pretty sure we're better candidates to judge female looks than them







Uffie said:


> who is left?



Maggie with Blair? 

That looks amazing btw


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Sen said:


> Am I the only one that hasn't seen Melrose Place?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know they have those



You can always tell who has fake boobs 

Those are fake as well! No idea why she got them done, fake boobs are so 2002  

It's about buns


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Why arent i getting teh Bart Bass ?  dont tell me his taken


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

You are getting the Bart Bass


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Yay  

The writers done a mistake 

Although Rufus x Lily is awesome


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Lily is mine


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

We all know Lily is Bart's


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Her heart belongs to Rufus


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Her hearts truelly belongs to 


*Spoiler*: __ 



$$$$$


*Spoiler*: __ 



We all know Bart had alot of that


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Lily is a whore, just like her daughter


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2009)

Whores of a feather.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Lily bashing eh 


Chuck is 17 years old, he has sex with hookers, does drugs and rape people, well tries.


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Thats not bashing  thats more like rating


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Lily is rated H for hot


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Rated H for Hoe :ho


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Lily bashing eh
> 
> 
> Chuck is 17 years old, he has sex with hookers, does drugs and rape people, well tries.



Chuck does that and he's a playa, Lily does that and she's a slut


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You can always tell who has fake boobs :pek
> 
> Those are fake as well! No idea why she got them done, fake boobs are so 2002 :hurr
> 
> It's about buns



Shouldn't they be bigger if they're fake though? 



Vault said:


> Yay :ruri
> 
> The writers done a mistake
> 
> Although Rufus x Lily is awesome :scry



They do have their good points 



sworder said:


> Lily is a whore, just like her daughter :hurr





Leraine said:


> Whores of a feather.





Technically almost everyone in Gossip Girl but Dorota are whores


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Sexism 



> Shouldn't they be bigger if they're fake though?




Not really


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Sen said:


> Technically almost everyone in Gossip Girl but Dorota are whores



Blair isn't


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Thats why Dorota stomps all


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Dan isn't a whore

EDIT; he is  actually


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

He had sex in a wardrobe


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Uffie said:


> He had sex in a wardrobe



 I remembered.


Jenny is pure though


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

He was hooked up with Carr (or whatever) at the time, thats normal in relationships even though not in the best place


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Did anyone choose Dan? He was so cool in season one but now he's just a snitch.


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Humphrey has gone down hill


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

I picked him  

He used to remind me of Seth but now he's not with Serena it's like he's irrelevant


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

I thought that as well  after breaking with Serena he is fodder ¬___¬


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Poor Dan


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

I wonder whats his story now ¬______¬ other than snitching


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

He should at least hook up with Vanessa


----------



## Uffie (May 17, 2009)

No, Vanessa is only for desperate people


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Uffie said:


> No, Vanessa is only for desperate people



Shut up


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Well Dan should be desperate at the moment anyway


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Vanessa is too good for Dan.


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

She's had a crush on him since forever, Dan should realize he's not getting a girl as good looking as her in the rest of his life


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 17, 2009)

No idea why she has/had a crush on him. Vanessa seems really nice, it would be for the best of everyone including me is if they don't go out


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

Well Vanessa must do something if we wanna see her again


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

sworder said:


> Vanessa is prettier than Georgina and Serena


  she's prettier than G ok. but not prettier than S.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Been saying that for ages but people( UFFIE & SEN) don't listen


I know, it's like the Jenny Creed... people bash us 



Rukia said:


> And Jenny and Blair are is prettier than her.  What is your point?


 more like it 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> And Lily is better than them all





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Solos


 DROOL.



Sen said:


> Am I the only one that hasn't seen Melrose Place?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know they have those


 I haven't seen melrose place ... 



sworder said:


> Blair isn't


 LOL, WHAT THE HELL. "TAKE ME NAO" she said to chuck in the episode she wanted to be the "new blair" and got completly drunk. that's slut to me. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dan isn't a whore
> 
> EDIT; he is  actually


 good you came to your senses >: 3 he's gonna be chuck's personal slut   not really. but chuck did steal dan's gay interest in the books xD



Uffie said:


> He had sex in a wardrobe


 so what? blair had sex in a limo. serena had sex... nearly in public and jenny nearly got raped in the top of a building. xD



sworder said:


> He should at least hook up with Vanessa


  truth.



Uffie said:


> No, Vanessa is only for desperate people


 double truth. desperate people = nate 


lol.... so much to quote xD  and the aviiiiiiiis are amazing.

why does mine get shrinked down tho? 


edit!: btw, uffie, you should do the remaining characters of the cast and post them, kristen as GG, so that we can have a little nice collection of the characters as the picture of the opening post? i mean, if you're up to it and if everyone's ok with the idea lol


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2009)

luvi said:


> why does mine get shrinked down tho?



Senior Members
Established Members who have earned the rights to larger avatar and PM space. Minimum 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

sworder said:


> Senior Members
> Established Members who have earned the rights to larger avatar and PM space. Minimum 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.



i thought it was because of that, but i didn't know the requisites to be senior member xD

oh well, i'll have to spam somewhere...  i'll have to become more active then


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

Luckily the avatars still look pretty good in either size


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

yeah, i'm using the jenny one on msn 

i want moaaaaaaaaar

so i can make a collection.


i cant wait for tomorrow. i'm waiting for poppy to be killed. seriously. i want blood. or an od, g and s' specialty.  i want j and eric to regret something 

and i want chuck to be chuck 

lol. btw guys, anyone know that post where uffie makes sigs and stuf-- nvm, found it.


----------



## Moonshine (May 17, 2009)

I want my avy


----------



## Sen (May 17, 2009)

luvi said:


> yeah, i'm using the jenny one on msn
> 
> i want moaaaaaaaaar
> 
> ...



Tomorrow should be amazing   Haha, I just can't wait to see the nice events  

Uffie does make fantastic things 



Moonshine said:


> I want my avy



Soon


----------



## luvi (May 17, 2009)

I need to find a good jenny quote. i'll find one next weekend. this week's gonna be rough on me.

unless i get to buy my new phone.

and i think imma rewatch GG season 2 after the finale cause... it is amazing. lol

who's gonna do that? i know y'all gonna do it.


----------



## pfft (May 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> lol shhh not here : hurr


no baby right here right now  




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> you like Serena? Wow poor thing


i know! who love's s !!! 



luvi said:


> When will these ignorant blind people realize that Jenny is simply magnificent?


 never cuz they dont have such horrid tastes...   



Mia said:


> how can people hate Eric? he's adorable : -(


eric is soo adorable! 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Solos


 OMG wow pretty!! 



Vault said:


> Rated H for Hoe : ho


  



Vault said:


> Thats why Dorota stomps all


 dorota is sooo awesome! 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> : ( I remembered.
> 
> 
> Jenny is pure though


  pure whore!  



Uffie said:


> No, Vanessa is only for desperate people  : byastars


 hahaha! 



Moonshine said:


> I want my avy: ano


i want your avy too ! blair is so awesome sexy


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

sworder said:


> Chuck does that and he's a playa, Lily does that and she's a slut



ahhh. how I hate that IRL. for the same things boys got to be called players and girls sluts  

calling names women you cant get...thats so man like


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

^Nice 

I can't wait until we have the sig, all the avys are fantastic 

The episode should be amazing I hope pek

I wish it was a 2-hour season finale ;__;


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

Three thoughts on the Finale:
*Spoiler*: __ 



1).  Bow down to Queen Jenny!

2).  Georgina becoming Blair's college roommate = epic.

3).  Don't mess with Kristen Bell.  She fucking owned everyone this episode.  My god, it's been a while since I have seen that many beatdowns.


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

It already aired =O


*waits for it to hit the web*


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

Jenny fucking owned in the finale.

Little J will fucking run the Upper East Side next year.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

Here is a spoiler clip from me.  I don't feel like it spoils all that much.  But it proves how powerful Gossip Girl is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3a456n6jpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luvi (May 18, 2009)

Oh, wow. Even tho the adjectives were lame... 'Xcept for Serena's. Damn, that hurts. Still, NOT ENOUGH JENNY in da spoiler


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

that wasnt really great tho. loved only Serena's.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

damn called Chuck a coward.

Wheres my Carter ava?


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

sworder said:


> She's had a crush on him since forever, Dan should realize he's not getting a girl as good looking as her in the rest of his life



V is the nicest looking GG girl 

Where is my Bart Bass


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

Vanessa pretty....

please that girl almost always looks she didnt wash or brush her hair. and her clothes are ridiculous...how can you like her


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

She is really nice


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

I still love Serena's clothing style the most, but some parts of Vanessa's outfits are real nice. i lvoe her baseball-jackets. :>


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

Mia said:


> ahhh. how I hate that IRL. for the same things boys got to be called players and girls sluts
> 
> calling names women you cant get...thats so man like



youre mistaken, I call them that after i get them not before


----------



## luvi (May 18, 2009)

beautiful, Uffie.


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

Indeed it ispek

So how come the finale already aired in some places


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

Lily is better


----------



## luvi (May 18, 2009)

lol, Lily > the entire GG cast maybe? 

anyhow, we need people to choose Dan, Eric, somebody choose the Mean Girls, Poppy maybe, who else are we missing? D:


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Indeed it ispek
> 
> So how come the finale already aired in some places



Doesn't the USA have like 5 timezones? 

I figured it'd be normal for it to air earlier in certain states.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

damn it I have to work at 7.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Still no Bart for me


----------



## Uffie (May 18, 2009)

Bart is coming


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Doesn't the USA have like 5 timezones?
> 
> I figured it'd be normal for it to air earlier in certain states.



It airs monday night, at 8 pm Eastern time. Right now it would be 11 am. I'd see it at 7pm, same time it is showing there.


----------



## luvi (May 18, 2009)

not me, i se it tomorro


----------



## Uffie (May 18, 2009)

Do you want Lily or Jack, Bate?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

Lily


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Uffie pek thats godly 

Thank you so much


----------



## Uffie (May 18, 2009)

wooo, is that it?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

Uffie said:


> wooo, is that it?



Perfect pek


----------



## Hiroshi (May 18, 2009)

*follows Sasuke Bateman's sig*

Whats with all the GG sets? /wants one for tonight too. It would have to be of Chuck Bass ofcourse.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Chuck Bass has been picked 

Only Dan and Eric remain i think


----------



## Hiroshi (May 18, 2009)

Oh, yeah _sworder_ I think it was. Didn't know we can't have duplicates. I'll just keep epic Dr. Stein then.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Make request to Uffie


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

still waiting on Carter


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

Mia said:


> that wasnt really great tho. loved only Serena's.


Wasn't that great? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



(I held back from posting this one earlier because I thought it was too spoilerific...but I don't care anymore. GOSSIP GIRL LAYS DAN OUT AT THE END OF THIS CLIP. DAN IS COMPLETELY HUMILIATED IN FRONT OF THE ENTIRE GRADUATING CLASS!)


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

Holy shit that was WTF pwnage


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> still waiting on Carter



Uffie is prolly asleep she has a headache, will take a while 

I have to admit Lily looks amazing in Bate's avatar


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

It seems there's something going around in europe. All the people I know and I are feeling shitty right now. ;____;


NO swine flu!


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

Rukia said:


> This was probably the best scene.  Bow down to the Queen.



Sadly you are mistaken. That was not the best scene.


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

Stop posting spoilers people, I cant even lurk here now


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

Rukia is the one doing it

Notice i didn't post what scene was the best

I edited my post to get rid of the video, hopefully he will stop.


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah Im glad I avoided reading his post about Chuck and Blair, Id rather see it myself tonight


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Lurking has become really tedious in this thread


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If people acknowledge gossip girl's power and Jenny's greatness...then I will stop posting spoilers. 




(Besides, I posted like 2 minutes out of 45 and I avoided all of the really juicy scenes. So zip it. )


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

^you posted three. and not to mention double posted a few times.

I already watched some of it, I can't help it

Only good thing is it looks like the people who posted the videos only posted certain scenes, not all of them.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 18, 2009)

Removes the spoilers now or face the almighty banhammer.


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

Can you do it Hiroshi plz.

and merge his posts


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

Jenny x Chuck happened in those spoilers?


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Removes the spoilers now or face the almighty banhammer.


They are clips.  Someone has to click on them to access them.  The same way someone has to click on spoiler tags to access those.

No apologies coming from me.  If people don't want to watch them now, they should show a little self control and not click on them.


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

It says the title on them. So people can see what happened just by the title.


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

The titles are spoilers, like the one from Jenny and Blair you posted


----------



## Hiroshi (May 18, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Can you do it Hiroshi plz.
> 
> and merge his posts


I spoiler tagged everything. And merged.



Rukia said:


> They are clips. Someone has to click on them to access them. The same way someone has to click on spoiler tags to access those.
> 
> No apologies coming from me. If people don't want to watch them now, they should show a little self control and not click on them.


Also, the titles of the clip are visible. Those are spoilers.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

Chuck and Blair having a se...?

That's a spoiler?  Really?  Why are you being a baby Moonshine?  

Edit:  Sworder, you are being a baby too.

(I held back, there are plenty of more clips than that.  Including the clips that most of you are interested in.  The kid gloves come off next time.)


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

I refuse to ruin the Jenny x Chuck moment for myself if it happens like that. I wanna be totally surprise. I wanna Jenny to sneak into Chuck's bedroom and rape him while he sleeps, he'll think it's Blair or Serena....a dream


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> I spoiler tagged everything. And merged.
> 
> 
> Also, the titles of the clip are visible. Those are spoilers.


Thank you


Rukia said:


> Chuck and Blair having a se...?
> 
> That's a spoiler?  Really?  Why are you being a baby Moonshine?



How about the title for the one with Jenny.

And no i am not, other people rather watch the show for themselves then be ruined by spoilers.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

Jenny is great, SB.  I hope she has more of a role during season 3.  I'm still in favor of completely writing Vanessa out of the series and dedicating all of her former screen time to Jenny.  

One little title isn't going to ruin an episode for anyone.  Especially when we all knew that part was going to happen.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

Hiro pwn 


I see Chuck is leading by two votes again


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

^He and Blair should be equal   Although I'll admit he was awesome in the last episode. 

New episode tonight~ 

I see I missed any spoilers luckily though, I do kind of like a surprise. 

Has everyone been making predictions then?


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

I am mad i work when it will be airing

Damn you work

Hopefully I will remember to tivo it


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

i did but that mod deleted my prediction 



also decided to reconsider my opinion on Jenny. all depends on this episode.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

lol Blair and Chuck aren't equal. Not even remotely. Chuck is at the top, Blair is second tier

He's british, thus number one


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

Maggie- How could you forgot to tivo the season finale? 

Mia- I see  

I find it hard to imagine my opinion about Jenny changing.  Either way, it will be interesting see them attempt to try and take down Gossip Girl.  

Does anyone know if it's been booked for a 3rd season yet?


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Bateman i agree 

Bass being british = win  

I wanna hear what he normally sounds like


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I am mad i work when it will be airing
> 
> Damn you work
> 
> Hopefully I will remember to tivo it



I understand your pain. I have to work today too

@ Vault: The girl in your ava has lovely lips


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

It's pretty certain Jenny will involve feelings for Chuck after that episode a few weeks ago. I think your feelings towards her will change then...


----------



## Hiroshi (May 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> I wanna hear what he normally sounds like


He sounds even better. There was a little part where they were talking about it on the extras of the Season 1 DVD.


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

Just youtube Ed Westwick.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

He should come back to UK to do some interview or something  

And thank you Avant  she really has amazing lips


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

Sen said:


> Maggie- How could you forgot to tivo the season finale?
> 
> Mia- I see
> 
> ...


Idk, i forget things easily. But I remembered today to do so.

Well considering what i saw, i would think there is a third season


Vault said:


> I wanna hear what he normally sounds like


Youtube his actors name and there will be a video. Someone did post a video with him speaking normally, but that was a long time ago


~Avant~ said:


> I understand your pain. I have to work today too
> 
> @ Vault: The girl in your ava has lovely lips


I hate it when work takes me away from the things I love


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

Who is she?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

He sounds like everyone from Hertfordshire, like me


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Who is she?



You asking about my ava? 

And Hertfordshire accents ay  i see


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

wow Uffie  im speechless




who takes Carter again?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

I do yay me. lol

And yes Vault I'm asking about the chick in yur ava, who is she?


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

SB, Jenny = god tier.


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

^Lies  

Jenny is bratty and annoying 

I think Batemen or someone else posted a clip of Ed speaking normally, I have to admit it was sexy  

He pulls of an American accent very well too, I never would have guessed he was British.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

Rukia said:


> SB, Jenny = god tier.



Yes hell yes 




I could tell he was british


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

She is a friend


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

well, vault, you got your bart now, why aren't you wearing him? =/


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Oh damn i forgot

Sorry Uffie


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> She is a friend



Introductions please.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

can we role play now?!


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Hmm Avant thats weird because im pretty sure i put a girl in front of that friend  

Bateman will be lily  lul


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

@ vault: Huh??? I'm confused

Role play would be fun


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

his inner vagina's gonna do a good job


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

and you will Bart. omg will you propose?


----------



## Uffie (May 18, 2009)

I took Chuck Bass' virginity


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

we'd probably come up with a better plot than the writers


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

I see we don't have a Dan though, so who will I constantly fall back in love with much to the annoyance of everyone else?


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

Serena can fake-date Nate if you want


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

i've had the most sexual experiences here yay


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

I have the most money  technically i win


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

guess you can roleplay without Nate. he's not very much of a plot moving character.
me cant stay for long


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

@Vault- But you're also dead 



Mia said:


> Serena can fake-date Nate if you want



Okay, fake-boyfriend  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> i've had the most sexual experiences here yay



More than Chuck?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

lol.

I fucked Blair


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

no Bart is not Dead in here  unless you want to do a Hamlet version.

and we dont have Rufus so Lily and Bart is canonz 


fake GF you look beautiful tonight


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> lol.
> 
> I fucked Blair





For some reason I laughed my ass off seeing this


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Thats what you think Sen  

Im in the Caribbean enjoying my money 

No Rufus x Lily is true canon


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

Im Chuck Bass, whoreship me


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

hey wait I fucked Blair too.


and Serena. and Vanessa....Jenny you're next


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

AND WHAT THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH VANESSA!? 


'Oh noes, they're going to destroy a historical building!'
'Do you wanna save endangered animals with me and work at the shop of some dude's dad I used to want to fuck, but who ended up fucking a blonde bitch instead?'


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

I fucked Bart


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

sworder said:


> Im Chuck Bass, whoreship me



Stfu and listen to your dad


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I fucked Bart





can i please sig that? 


dont you just love roleplaying people


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

Nate - did we actually fuck?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> For some reason I laughed my ass off seeing this



A pleasure


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

sworder said:


> Im Chuck Bass, whoreship me



Screw you and your crabs Bass

oops double post


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

yes we did. but then you did somehting bitchy and I realized you werent the girl I thought you were. so we broke up.


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

Leraine said:


> AND WHAT THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH VANESSA!?



Want a ride in my limo? 



Vault said:


> Stfu and listen to your dad



You need to get laid


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

I've only had sex with Dan and Nate, right? 

Haha, Chuck tried but was denied 



~Avant~ said:


> lol.
> 
> I fucked Blair







Mia said:


> no Bart is not Dead in here :wth unless you want to do a Hamlet version.
> 
> and we dont have Rufus so Lily and Bart is canonz :<3
> 
> fake GF you look beautiful tonight :love



That's a good point, I guess Rufus won't exist here.

Thanks   We should go on a fake date soon to keep people fooled 

And I just remembered, we lost our virginity together 



Vault said:


> Thats what you think Sen :pek
> 
> Im in the Caribbean enjoying my money :LOS
> 
> No Rufus x Lily is true canon :sun



I see, so you're abandoned your family?  

Oh wait, you're my step dad, so it's good you're alive 



Leraine said:


> AND WHAT THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH VANESSA!? :wth
> 
> 'Oh noes, they're going to destroy a historical building!'
> 'Do you wanna save endangered animals with me and work at the shop of some dude's dad I used to want to fuck, but who ended up fucking a blonde bitch instead?'





Well technically you've slept with Chuck Bass twice, so you're obviously not that good


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

i regularly fuck myself (over)


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Charles stfu im getting it more than you  Its that right Lily


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

Mia said:


> can i please sig that?
> 
> 
> dont you just love roleplaying people



 yes of course


Role playing is the best. 


Help me Chuck i'm being raped for no apparent reason


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

Leraine said:


> i regularly fuck myself (over)



I've got the remedy for that.


----------



## Uffie (May 18, 2009)

> I've only had sex with Dan and Nate, right?
> 
> Haha, Chuck tried but was denied



Since the series started... a lot more before


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

Georgina, I dont believe we've met


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> Charles stfu im getting it more than you  Its that right Lily



yeah sure 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Help me Chuck i'm being raped for no apparent reason



Youre inviting me? Gladly


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

sworder said:


> Youre inviting me? Gladly



Get the hell away from me, this is not a gangbang  



though the thought of it is appealing


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

i*c*st-bang~


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Get the hell away from me, this is not a gangbang
> 
> 
> 
> though the thought of it is appealing



I know you want me, everyone wants the Bass


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

sworder said:


> I know you want me, everyone wants the Bass



I prefer the more mature  Bart Bass not his drug addict son you can't lie about three words to save his life


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

Sworder and Bateman's normal love for eachother is affecting their roleplay it seems 



Uffie said:


> Since the series started... a lot more before



Lily was a bad motherfigure 

You were right there with me 



Leraine said:


> i*c*st-bang~





I wonder who you will hook up with next


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

Lily knows too much


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

sworder said:


> I know you want me, everyone wants the Bass



I know,  Bart Bass 

Lily knows what im talking about


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

I've been around the block ALOT


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

We're all such whores in the Bass-Van der Woodsen family


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

Eric has only been penetrated once I bet


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2009)

okay we need some action...and i mean the role playing.


can someone post some rumour on GG so we could freak out and move the plot?


----------



## pfft (May 18, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ^you posted three. and not to mention double posted a few times.
> 
> I already watched some of it, I can't help it
> 
> Only good thing is it looks like the people who posted the videos only posted certain scenes, not all of them.


 i seen that shit on this thread and ugh annoying 



sworder said:


> The titles are spoilers, like the one from Jenny and Blair you posted


 i know 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I refuse to ruin the Jenny x Chuck moment for myself if it happens like that. I wanna be totally surprise. I wanna Jenny to sneak into Chuck's bedroom and rape him while he sleeps, he'll think it's Blair or Serena....a dream



more like nightmare  

----------
if we are roleplaying; i think i really wanted to be given to chuck bass for a week


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> I know,  Bart Bass
> 
> Lily knows what im talking about



Youre quite a good looking guy 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I've been around the block ALOT



I dont want you anymore.

There's no Dan or Rufus to save Jenny from getting raped


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about him 

Erik's like the exception 

Nate has a good point, where is our Gossip Girl?


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

You as well i must say my son


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

pfft said:


> i seen that shit on this thread and ugh annoying
> 
> 
> i know
> ...


Dorota clean my vagina 




Practice Match: Turrin vs. e697


Oh my god


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dorota clean my vagina



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

I would tap that  

So Dorota  Im Bart bass, owner of Bass Industries


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

I think Dorota is awesome


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

Who doesn't


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

True  

Does anyone here actually follow those cell phone adventure games with Dorota in them?  

Then again if you watch it online you probably don't know what I  mean


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

How many hours until you people in the US can watch the ep?


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

A little less than 4 hours now


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

Ugh, that's too long. I'm not gonna stay up. =___=


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

Well on the bright side, then you can wake up and watch it tomorrow  

That's what I do when I miss it


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

just 3 hrs


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

It's rather bittersweet though, since then we'll have to wait for months assuming they do a 3rd season   (Which they'd better )


----------



## Leraine (May 18, 2009)

I read something about august 12th somewhere?


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

> OFFICIALLY RENEWED FOR THE 2009-10 TV SEASON
> 24, FOX
> 30 Rock, NBC
> 90210, CW
> ...



wiki knows best


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

God damn another season of One Tree Hill, dont they know when to quit?


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

Excellent 

@Marta- August 12th is so far   I guess it could be worse though, I figured it wouldn't return until September.  

Anyways, I'm off to take a nap before GG  <3


----------



## Jin-E (May 18, 2009)

Night



Wife swap?

Sounds interesting


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2009)

oh shit humprey


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2009)

Carter is one of the underrated characters on the show.  I actually think he is pretty badass.  I love how he ripped off Nate at the poker game.


----------



## pfft (May 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dorota clean my vagina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahahahaha! 



Sen said:


> True
> 
> Does anyone here actually follow those cell phone adventure games with Dorota in them?
> 
> Then again if you watch it online you probably don't know what I  mean



yeah idk what you mean...


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

I love the new found active in this thread 

And Dorota  im Bart Bass, nice to meet you


----------



## pfft (May 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> I love the new found active in this thread
> 
> And Dorota  im Bart Bass, nice to meet you



hello mr. bart  


and me too i wanna have an active GG thread.


----------



## luvi (May 18, 2009)

> It was lunchtime. Jenny had decided to eat on the stairs. I had been a long time since the Meangirls stopped eating there, but it still felt weird for her to sit down in her old place. Luckily, Eric showed up to cheer her up a bit.
> "Hey Jenny, why are you all alone?", Eric asked with a slight frown on his face. He knew that Jenny had been having it rough lately; those bitches wouldn't give her a break.
> "I don't know. I guess I needed some fresh air and the time to think...", J said, shrugging. She played around with her food a little and Eric decided he was gonna stay and have lunch with her, so he sat down. Jenny looked happy about that. They chatted for a while, but the ringing of their phones just had to break the moment.
> Jenny decided to read the message aloud.
> ...



----
Since noone took Eric I thought it would be ok to use him. And there you go, the first RP post. I hope you guys don't mind about it and I hope everyone's happy with it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

^

I'm not in this episode


----------



## luvi (May 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> ^
> 
> I'm not in this episode



Who says you aren't?


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

So Ms Dorota may ask you out for lunch 

Luvi  the lack of Bart depresses me


----------



## luvi (May 18, 2009)

lack of? I brought you back to life lol.
I suggest if we're gonna RP for real, to put it inside a quote so we know that it's rp and not random impersonations. agreed?


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Thats a great idea Luvi


----------



## luvi (May 18, 2009)

Ok so i've quote wrapped my RP. Somebody follow it? Decently please? :3


----------



## pfft (May 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> ^
> 
> I'm not in this episode


you are such an attention craving whore! sasuke bateman Lily  



Vault said:


> So Ms Dorota may ask you out for lunch
> 
> Luvi  the lack of Bart depresses me



only if miss blair lets me have the time off. thats my mistress/master


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 18, 2009)

pfft said:


> you are such an attention craving whore! sasuke bateman Lily




How dare you talk me like that Dorota 


LICK ME! All of you!


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Ms Dorota if you work for me i will pay you triple


----------



## pfft (May 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> How dare you talk me like that Dorota
> 
> 
> LICK ME! All of you!


 we don't know where that v has been girl.. trent reznor probably has aids  



Vault said:


> Ms Dorota if you work for me i will pay you triple



oh my! its attempting mr bart... but if i were to leave miss blair; and then to be subjected to mr. chuck   

i cannot leave miss blair


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2009)

Dont worry Chuck wont be a problem  

If you ever change your mind, you know where to find me


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

Awesome episode so far


----------



## Laex (May 18, 2009)

Sen said:


> Awesome episode so far



i agree  season finale's are always epic


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

But now we must wait so long 

I'll wait to discuss things since more people need to watch it online


----------



## Baka Neko (May 18, 2009)

Last scene was so 
105 days for an all new gossip girl


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

So many new questions   

I loved one of the final scenes


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

*looks back*

wtf is this I read about role playing

Best episode of the season. No, series.


----------



## Sen (May 18, 2009)

I don't know, it had epic moments but I wish they would have made it 2 hours so it would have been more dramatic, it went by too fast


----------



## Moonshine (May 18, 2009)

Explain the role playing please.


I thought they did a nice job. I always wondered when everyone was going to find out about Blair and Jack.


----------



## sworder (May 18, 2009)

I love Chuck pek


----------



## A. Waltz (May 19, 2009)

aww chuck is so cute when hes kissing/saying i love you to blair >~<

omgod georgina freaking sucks!

one of my friends is personal friends with blake lively[serena].. she says they get a very long break and then get started on season 3.. right now blake is going to thai for vacation xD


----------



## あいか (May 19, 2009)

blair x chuck (*´∀｀*)


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2009)

This was the greatest episode ever!!!


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

OMG!!! this episode was the best! 

SOoOO much shit went down it was crazy! 

i hope noone clicks on this thread till they seen it! 

  I totally forgot all bout carter and g being in the episode ; there was that much shit going down!


----------



## Sen (May 19, 2009)

The wait is killer 

I'll wait before we start to speculate about things   I have to admit though, Gossip Girl knows how to keep things interesting


----------



## Leraine (May 19, 2009)

Yaaay, thanks to those lovely people online putting up DDLs I got to watch it early on. 


So great~~~~!


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Sen that collage is amazing 

And no spoiling  just not yet

College has been putting me under so much pressure


----------



## Mia (May 19, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Explain the role playing please.
> 
> 
> I thought they did a nice job. I always wondered when everyone was going to find out about Blair and Jack.



k usually its like that. people are given some circumstances. like a start point. and then every person starts to develop () their character and interact with others. It implies writing some tl; dr with explaination of their motivation and stuff like that. 

But its kinda troublesome so we can simply improvise and post one liners without any explaination (unless asked I guess) 


oh Sen nice collage


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 That amazing was amazing!!!!!!!!!! At the end I was screaming


*Spoiler*: __ 








pek it gets better and better


----------



## sworder (May 19, 2009)

I have to wait too long now for an episode


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Me too  too much work to watch


----------



## Uffie (May 19, 2009)

what Serena should have looked like


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

Too tall and too skinny


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Im with Bateman here


----------



## Uffie (May 19, 2009)

That's what Serena is meant to look like   Really tall and skinny and not all manly like Blake


----------



## Jin-E (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Episode was.....well, i dont know what word to use really

Lol Drunk Asian Semi loli


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Spoil Tag plox


----------



## Jin-E (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, that tiny bit of information ruined the experience for the slowpokes allright


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

I have work to do


----------



## Jin-E (May 19, 2009)

Well, the longer you wait for something, the sweeter it will be


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Im gonna cherish this episode you have no idea


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

Sen said:


> The wait is killer
> 
> I'll wait before we start to speculate about things   I have to admit though, Gossip Girl knows how to keep things interesting


OMg awesome collage  



Uffie said:


> That's what Serena is meant to look like   Really tall and skinny and not all manly like Blake


 hahahaha! blake has that jacked up jaw mouth thing going on... i hate how her mouth frowns... reminds me of my bitchy aunt's mouth. 




Vault said:


> Im gonna cherish this episode you have no idea


me too! :bystars  i am gonna watch it like at least one more time if not twice...


----------



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2009)

The episode was okay. I thought it was kind of... disappointing. The only part I really liked was the ending with Chuck and Blair.


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

^ you are cloon! 

i loved everything.... season three nao!  

I even am looking forward to seeing lil j in action...


----------



## Uffie (May 19, 2009)

Jenny's lipstick was disgusting


----------



## Mia (May 19, 2009)

great episode 


I want Carter to become on of the regular cast nao


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2009)

I agree. With chuck becoming blairs bitch next season, we need a badass character to pick up the slack


----------



## Mia (May 19, 2009)

Doubt they will let Chuck and Blair be together for more than couple of episodes tho. They are more interesting apart


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Jenny's lipstick was disgusting



sick part of this story is; i thought it actually looked good on her


----------



## Mia (May 19, 2009)

no sick part is...I liked her this episode


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

^ hahahaha ME TOOO!!!  its soo weird to actually like her


----------



## Mia (May 19, 2009)

tell me about it. she was so annoying with all her designing and trying to outbitch Blair.  now she's suddenly ........likable.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

Everything about this episode was great at the end I was screaming my head off jumping up and down repeating the words "OH MY GOD"


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

Mia said:


> tell me about it. she was so annoying with all her designing and trying to outbitch Blair.  now she's suddenly ........likable.


 lol hahahaha! yeah totally! I wanna see her as queen now. 
I think its cuz she stopped trying to outbitch blair  or  idk 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Everything about this episode was great at the end I was screaming my head off jumping up and down repeating the words "OH MY GOD"



lol I was soooo mad at that mother chucker at first! but then the end i was like awww  

but during that one scene  I was raving at my laptop screen! 

----------------
and i got through rewatching it just now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

pfft said:


> lol hahahaha! yeah totally! I wanna see her as queen now.
> I think its cuz she stopped trying to outbitch blair  or  idk
> 
> 
> ...




Did that scene turn you on as well?


----------



## spaZ (May 19, 2009)

Looks like the spinoff is dead. 



> The CW will not be renewing Privileged for a second season. There was talk of a possible midseason berth for the much-loved dramedy, but, ultimately, the show was a casualty of the network's strong development. Speaking of which, among new shows, The CW has picked up Melrose Place 2.0, Beautiful Life, and Vampire Diaries. Oh, and the Gossip Girl spin-off is officially dead.
> 
> Source: Virtual Dub Mod


----------



## Mia (May 19, 2009)

Melrose Place 2.0 


no spin off. what a tragedy lol 



Blair was mind blowing in that scene alright....... /not gay


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Did that scene turn you on as well?


I felt a plethora of  so many emotions!       pek 
kinda like those smilies 


spaZ said:


> Looks like the spinoff is dead.



glad there is no spin off  it seemed to lame.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

Not gay either but I thought it was hot 

the way she was taking clothes off and at the height of self satisfaction their mobile went off and killed it


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Not gay either but I thought it was hot
> 
> the way she was taking clothes off and at the height of self satisfaction their mobile went off and killed it



damn you phone! you cockblocker! 

do you think he would have said i love you back right then??!?!?!?!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

pfft said:


> damn you phone! you cockblocker!
> 
> do you think he would have said i love you back right then??!?!?!?!



If you saw Blair in that outfit you'd say anything she wants


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

lol i thought girl was lookin good. 

i thought s' blue dress fucked up one of her boobs though


----------



## sworder (May 19, 2009)

Im glad it wont happen, young Lily was lame 

Blair always looks great, unlike others


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2009)

Blair/Jenny team up was epic.  Chuck apologized to Jenny a few weeks ago and Jenny was great in that episode.  Now she was great in this episode as well.  I hope the writer's find a way to keep her relevant next year.  (It may be difficult since she is the one major character still stuck in High School.)

This episode also made me feel old.  THE CLASS OF 2009???  Shit.  I graduated in 2001.


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

YOU PEOPLE. have no right at all to like Jenny. ok? NO RIGHT. go fap yourselves with chuck or something. after all you've said about jenny, and now you come to like her? seriously. and imma watch the episode nao  so like, bai.

someone follow my RP crap, jesus. i thought that out so well >_>


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

Just finished watching it. And I must say...it was something to look forward too. 
The only wtf? moment...for me at least was the Gerogina one...wonder what will happen between her and Blair.

It's good to know that we won't have to wait too much for the 3rd season...the first episode gonna be out in August...or so I think.


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

HEY YOU, Jenny is mine D:


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

This could make great GG roleplay material


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

I noticed...like afterward I uploaded the avatar...
Lets share. xD

Oh...oh...could I have maybe have and avatar's like you guys have? But of Eric? He's...cool...kinda.


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

YESSS. Make an Eric Ava and lets be best friends


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Way to ruin the roleplay material


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

Sure. 

Who should I ask then? Cause I'd make it look horrible.


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Uffie


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Way to ruin the roleplay material


 Look, I brought you back to life. But I'm not having Jenny have an evil twin or a clone. That's too farfetched.



Kyoro said:


> Sure.
> 
> Who should I ask then? Cause I'd make it look horrible.



Ask Uffie?


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

Ok.  We shall be best friends, you and me. I'll be like your little...sidekick.


----------



## Sen (May 19, 2009)

Hello 

Can we talk about the new episode now? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My favorite part was the Chuck Blair kiss, I'm so glad that he came back for her, that was so romantic. pek


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

Sure.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It kinda looked weird with both of them holding gifts in their hands..but who am I to complain. The ''Say it again'' thing was soo...it gave me shivers.  Also...Gerogina's so...evil...she let Jesus take the wheel my ass...


----------



## Sen (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh I know, I loved when he did that pek  

Haha, I can't wait to see what Georgina will do. 

Also, the thing with Serena's father seems really interesting to me, I always assumed he was dead or something.


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



omfg. like, seriously. i'm still like, smiling at ... i don't know. this episode was so much... too soon... i'm speechless. like, really.

and this new guy, he's lily and rufus' son  i bet on it.




J and Eric didn't do anything regretable tho


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Fuck  just casually opening spoilers like that


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he actually appeared for like...5 minutes or less..in Valley Girls in one of Lilly's flashbacks. 
I never really knew she was looking for him...and I kinda find Carter annoying. Anyways...is GG that dude that Dan met at the Cafe? Cause it kinda let me wondering. 

Damn Luvi...you're right...and there I was thinking that he is GG. :rofl


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

I'm Gossip Girl, duh. lol, no kidding. Last year I graduated and I still have friends that go to my highschool, so I was thinking of setting up a GG network to bash the somophores cause I hate them brutally. But it would be in spanish and "Chica Chismosa" sounds so... disgusting. And I been thinking bout names and none is as good as Gossip Girl. So I kinda dropped the idea. /sigh. But I will keep looking for a name to do it. THIS IS SPARRRRRRRRRTA.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyhow. Yeah, Serena's dad appeared in Valley Girls for some minutes. And he got hit in the head by Lily


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You wanted to meet Gossip Girl? Well, look around. I'm nothing without you. And while most high school friendships fade, it's my hope that what happened today will bond you forever. Now that all my secrets are out, you have a clean slate. Until college. Congratulations, I'm coming with you. pek

Favourite quote ever.  Hmm...season 3 might turn out even better than this one. Hopefully it'll also last longer.


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

I have to agree. I found that quote cheesy tho... But oh well, made the chapter much more... thebesthingthateverhappenedinmyentirelife.


----------



## Sen (May 19, 2009)

@Vault- I know what you mean, I can never resist the lure of spoilers 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's for sure the son of Rufus and Lily, I can't wait to see what he plans to do


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's gonna be Dan's gay interest. Then you'll have the i*c*st you pervs want. Or he's gonna rape Jenny. OR BETTER YET. He's gonna team up with Georgina to lighten up everything.


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

You have a sick mind Luvi....but I like your thinking. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't really know why this is in a spoiler...buuut I really miss Serena x Dan. Srsly know...hope Serena won't end up with Carter...


----------



## Uffie (May 19, 2009)

The son is really hot


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

I really can't agree Uffie...he kinda looks like a redneck. I find him utterly annoying.


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

Oh, he's goodlooking ok. I find him less of an eyesore than Nate. Anyhow, nothing can beat allmighty Jenny Humphrey. 

Uffie, we need an Eric ava for Kyoro


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

I really can't see what you girls see at him. He totally doesn't fit in the picture...and I got the feeling that we're gonna see him a lot from now...I'd rather have Gabriel back...


----------



## Uffie (May 19, 2009)

I want Carter, he's so hot.  Second best guy after Chuck


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

I'm a guy 

/drool Taylor Momsen


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I want Carter, he's so hot.  Second best guy after Chuck



Rufus is better


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Bart is better


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

Dan is better.  Good looks and brain.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

It's over, Rufus wins


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

Say what?

Who's the greatest of the girls?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Say what?
> 
> Who's the greatest of the girls?



 what the hell?! Surely that's been photoshopped, it's impossible


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> what the hell?! Surely that's been photoshopped, it's impossible



Somebody admitting that Dan is actually handsome? 

THE BEST OF THE GIRLS IS JENNY THE QUEEN. I mean, there's not even the need to ask, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

I'm not admitting anything, that's been photoshopped. End of story


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

Former queen is cute also. Looks kinda better in her brassier too if you ask me.


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

/thread


----------



## Sen (May 19, 2009)

I though Aaron was pretty sexy too, hated him though


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

lol, /thread you say? as if.





/thread (official)


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

All of Serena's boyfriends (except Dan) have been losers....not even worthy of being in her presence.


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm not admitting anything, that's been photoshopped. End of story



No, by saying that, you're saying that he's looking too good and that you think it's impossible that Penn is that goodlooking. Truth be told, you deny the fact that Penn stomped your ideals of beauty and replaced them. 

-----

EDIT!!!

Btw, can the OP update the OP and add the collage that Sen did 

and Uffie  pleaseee

make an Eric ava


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

luvi said:


> lol, /thread you say? as if.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 she looks like a vampire! Look how pale she is, beautiful


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

I wonder if she'd go all bling bling in the sun. 

Jenny = pek +  + 

I already asked Uffie, Luvi...she'll do it.


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

God, I know. She's like, a moon goddess or something. So damn perfect.
/stares /druuuuuuuuul


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

I hope she gets with Chuck! She's amazing


 makes me wanna make Jenny avatars


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

This one. 

I has a sowing machine just like hers.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> This one.
> 
> I has a sowing machine just like hers.



Lay off the make up love


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

Sen said:


> Hello
> 
> Can we talk about the new episode now? : hurr
> 
> ...


 i think this was everyone's fav part  



Sen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know i hella wanna know about s' dad 



Kyoro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pfft that is lily and rufus love baby 




luvi said:


> Oh, he's goodlooking ok. I find him less of an eyesore than Nate. Anyhow, nothing can beat allmighty Jenny Humphrey.
> 
> Uffie, we need an Eric ava for Kyoro


 lol you are talking crazy nate is hella hot... 




Kyoro said:


> I really can't see what you girls see at him. He totally doesn't fit in the picture...and I got the feeling that we're gonna see him a lot from now...I'd rather have Gabriel back...


 eww gabriel is fuggo. 



Kyoro said:


> Dan is better.  Good looks and brain.


 he looks good but his character wasn't that smart. 
i laugh every time i remember how ms carr liked his lame story that was in the new yorker. 


Kyoro said:


> All of Serena's boyfriends (except Dan) have been losers....not even worthy of being in her presence.


 cuz girl is a loser. loser attacts loser  

and omg that rufus pic haha!


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

Serena is nto a looser. And Nate has like... dork-ish face. LOL

 /Druuuuul, Jenny


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

Oh yeah Nate, LEAVE VANESSA ALONE! Everytime he finishes with someone he always crawls back to her. She should tell him to PISS OFF


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Oh yeah Nate, LEAVE VANESSA ALONE! Everytime he finishes with someone he always crawls back to her. She should tell him to PISS OFF



True. Vanessa is such a needy whore. Someone gives her a little attention and she's all over them. 


edit!!!

Ok, Sasuke Bateman, you're the OP. (Let The blessings of her Majesty, the Queen Jenny fall upon your graceful self). Since you're the OP, would you mind compiling all the GG music into one post?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

I tried but It didn't work, not enough space


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

Try doing it in two consecutive posts so that we all know where to find it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

I'll do it when I'm bored


----------



## Uffie (May 19, 2009)

Seeing as season two is finished I guess I'll do all the music featured


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

Will you do the Eric Ava, Uffie? Seriously. I love you. xD


----------



## Sen (May 19, 2009)

Uffie- Can't wait for the music 

@Luvi- She'll probably do it, I think she's going to bed for tonight though


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

Uffie is a godsend


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

I'll keep harassing Uffie until i get my BFF in this forum D: LOL.

God, the finale ... I'm still sooooo excited by it, even when I've seen it... twice already.


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

^ bothering a little and imposing is one thing annoying is another


----------



## Sen (May 19, 2009)

Actually Uffie has a set-making shop (click the link in her sig, those lyrics) and you can just request it there   Just ask for her to make one there and then she will for sure :3

Uffie is amazing


----------



## Uffie (May 19, 2009)

I'm going to bed now and am no longer available for anything


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2009)

^ omg its sooo cute! someone should rep her!


----------



## luvi (May 19, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I'm going to bed now and am no longer available for anything



I'd rep you but you're the last one I repped lol.

Amazing as always, Uffie, darling.


----------



## Sen (May 19, 2009)

Epic Uffie 

I hope Erik will have a bigger role in the future


----------



## Snickers (May 19, 2009)

Lonely boy x Scott aka homolization.

FYI Jenny solos constance, still think she and nate go better than lame as Brooklyn and nate, she's sorry as shit.


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I'm going to bed now and am no longer available for anything





Thanks Uffie. I shall rep you lots.

I guess you already knew of this website.


----------



## Mia (May 20, 2009)

oh we have Eric   



and all that Jenny fangirling makes her annoying again to me


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

Jenny's not annoying...well she was at first...but since the style change she's been one of the coolest chars in the hole show.

All the Carter fangirling makes him even more annoying to me.


----------



## pfft (May 20, 2009)

Mia said:


> oh we have Eric
> 
> 
> 
> and all that Jenny fangirling makes her annoying again to me



 it is short lived.  i will probably do the same thing after awhile.


----------



## Uffie (May 20, 2009)

She is so perfect


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

B Bear Blair. 

Also thank you for the ava.


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2009)

She is the perfect queen for Chuck


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2009)

She's ok I guess


----------



## pfft (May 20, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She's ok I guess



you are on crack if you think any of those skanks in that show belong with him in an actual relationship... 

thats blair only mofo


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing "whipped" Chuck next year.  I like the idea of Blair in charge.


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

I was thinking...Lily and Chuck would look good together...I could srsly see something between them.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

all hail queen J


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> all hail queen J


LONG LIVE THE NEW QUEEN!

Anyone with the audacity to challenge her should be stoned to death.


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2009)

Chuck and Lily 

Bateman 

I don't really see Blair being too much in control, I can't wait to see them together again, hopefully for more than one episode too 

And no Queen J


----------



## pfft (May 20, 2009)

i laughed at how she showed up that wannabe little skank who dared think she was gonna win LIKE WTF!


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

I thought Jenny wanted the Queen thing to be over...I wonder if she'll stick to what she said...that she'll dissolve the whole thing.
I seriously doubt it though...who would give up such a thing?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2009)

is does wear a crown 


 Sen


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2009)

I guess we'll see if Jenny turns evil 

Bateman-   I wonder if someone got people to vote for just Chuck again, his numbers have gone up quite a bit


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

Why doesn't Serena have more votes?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2009)

As If I would force people to vote for Chuck, people just have good taste


----------



## pfft (May 20, 2009)

Sen said:


> I guess we'll see if Jenny turns evil
> 
> Bateman-   I wonder if someone got people to vote for just Chuck again, his numbers have gone up quite a bit



i want her to become evil  


also i like chuck bein in the number one spot  

so whomever is responsible for it ! good job!


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 20, 2009)

lol

I fucked Blair


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

Apparently you did. 

But so did other people.


----------



## sworder (May 20, 2009)

I own Blair


----------



## Uffie (May 20, 2009)

Well, Carter is engaged to her in real life


----------



## sworder (May 20, 2009)

lucky


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Why doesn't Serena have more votes? ;33:gun



I don't know 


Pretty 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> As If I would force people to vote for Chuck, people just have good taste



Then Jenny wouldn't have any votes 



pfft said:


> i want her to become evil
> 
> 
> also i like chuck bein in the number one spot
> ...



I hate her   I'd love to see her get taken down though, so same here 

He is amazing at the moment


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2009)

Damn, Blair looks gorgeous in that image.





~Avant~ said:


> lol
> 
> I fucked Blair


Who didn't though?  Even Jack got a poke.  

I still want to change my vote to Jenny.


----------



## On and On (May 20, 2009)

She looks gorgeous in that image?



You people are fucking hilarious. I definitely think she's pretty, but in that picture she absolutely looks haggard. The stylist was trying for heroin chic, ended up with cheap druggie whore


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2009)

No.  Her pic doesn't go "too far" in that direction...so I still think she manages to end up looking hot.  If you want to see it done incorrectly...go search for Keri Russell pictures.  She tried this last year and looked awful.


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2009)

That's your opinion I guess   I think she's very pretty there <3

Also, Carter's actor is dating her irl?   That's so crazy.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2009)

lol someone is going to marry him? Eww


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2009)

Maybe he's better irl? 

Anyways, was Vanessa in the last episode?  I can't really remember her doing anything but taking Nate back now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2009)

Personality wise perhaps, but he's ugly on the show and in real life


----------



## sworder (May 20, 2009)

I dont think he's ugly but Leighton could do a lot better


----------



## Uffie (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2009)

She took what was at the bottom of the barrel it seems


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2009)

Well it's better than her being with Chuck in real life, that might ruin their passion on the show


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2009)

There's nothing better than being with Chuck in real life. There was even an episode called Chuck in real life  


That was a great episode


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2009)

He is amazing   But still, we don't get to watch him in real life and I like him and Blair in the show


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2009)

I should stalk his family


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2009)

Take pictures 

Also, I wonder if we'll have more flashback episodes now that the spin off was canceled


----------



## pfft (May 20, 2009)

Sen said:


> Then Jenny wouldn't have any votes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  you made me laugh. 





sworder said:


> I dont think he's ugly but Leighton could do a lot better


she wants to be the prettier one probably. sometimes girls date below their station for this reason.


----------



## luvi (May 20, 2009)

So out GG roeplay died... I expected nothing more from you Jenny haters. 

And you guys talk too much, I was away for one day and bam, million pages.
------

edit!!

I don't want this thread to die now that Season 2 is over D:

------------------- RP! -----------------


luvi said:


> > It was lunchtime. Jenny had decided to eat on the stairs. I had been a long time since the Meangirls stopped eating there, but it still felt weird for her to sit down in her old place. Luckily, Eric showed up to cheer her up a bit.
> > "Hey Jenny, why are you all alone?", Eric asked with a slight frown on his face. He knew that Jenny had been having it rough lately; those bitches wouldn't give her a break.
> > "I don't know. I guess I needed some fresh air and the time to think...", J said, shrugging. She played around with her food a little and Eric decided he was gonna stay and have lunch with her, so he sat down. Jenny looked happy about that. They chatted for a while, but the ringing of their phones just had to break the moment.
> > Jenny decided to read the message aloud.
> > ...





> "...", Jenny dialed Dan's number on her HTC Touch.
> "Yeah Jenny, I read the GG blast...", Dan said with a voiced of mixed confusion and seriousness.
> "I'm worried Dan, we should talk to Dad... since he's marrying Lily and all..." Jenny trailed off on her last words. "Oh God, this is going to be hell, what should we do Dan?" Jenny sounded desperate.
> "I don't know, Jen..."
> ...



SO, whoever is Dan, talk to me  And Eric can call his sister too, don't you think?


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2009)

People hurry lets role play :ho


----------



## Alex. (May 21, 2009)

Ok...I'll think about what Eric would say to S.


----------



## Mia (May 21, 2009)

okay who wants to go on a date with Nate? 


Eric?


----------



## Leraine (May 21, 2009)

pfft said:


> she wants to be the prettier one probably. sometimes girls date below their station for this reason.



I only date above my standards. Men are like good accesoires.


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2009)

I also like to date girls above me


----------



## Serp (May 21, 2009)

As RP section mod, I have suggest you start a gossip girl RP in the RP section :ho


----------



## luvi (May 21, 2009)

Serp said:


> As RP section mod, I have suggest you start a gossip girl RP in the RP section :ho



As a GG tard, I suggest we follow that suggestion 

right people?


----------



## Serp (May 21, 2009)

I would so happily play a guy from the upper east side  awesome like Chuck 

Btw, with all these GG avys who is wearing the Dan or Rufus ones, if at all?


----------



## luvi (May 21, 2009)

I don't know. Sasuke Bateman was wearing Rufus, but changed to Lily. As for Dan, somebody was using Dan but then changed to a normal avie.


----------



## Sen (May 21, 2009)

Jin-E is wearing Dan and Godjima/Shoko is wearing Rufus, although they don't really post here 

You could probably take Serena, Vanessa, or Georgina now that a few of us have switched back.  Or if you go to Uffie/Alice's Set Shop (link in Uffie's sig), you could probably just request that Uffie make you a Gossip Girl avy and she'd find something awesome and could make it the correct size as well 

Also, how long is Mia banned for?  

I'm also sad because the no Gossip Girl all summer kind of puts a sad aspect into it


----------



## Leraine (May 22, 2009)

I just finished watching the first season of Gossip Girl and wow. Serena was still boring even after she “killed” someone. 

Oh no, Serena gets no love.


----------



## Sen (May 22, 2009)

Who is that? 

I don't know, I think Serena is more boring than some characters tbh but not that boring


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2009)

I walked away from the finale with a pretty obvious realization.  LEIGHTON MEESTER IS A FUCKING TREMENDOUS KISSER.  Her technique is top notch.


----------



## Sen (May 22, 2009)

I agree there, her and Chuck both did an amazing job


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 22, 2009)

Hello gals

I shall miss GG muchly


----------



## Sen (May 22, 2009)

I think we all will   Luckily it will be back in August


----------



## luvi (May 22, 2009)

We gotta start the RP. I can be the OP if you guys don't mind... ?


----------



## Alex. (May 23, 2009)

I'm ok with that. Go ahead luvi.


----------



## Sen (May 23, 2009)

I'm not really a role player myself, but good luck   I'll have to check out what you guys come up with   Especially with the long wait until August ;__;


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 23, 2009)

hm... i waaaaaaay behind in the series.. like episode 22 or something


----------



## luvi (May 23, 2009)

Ok, one last question before starting the RP. Should we start off with a new generation of people in highschool or should we continue where season 2 dropped off?


----------



## Leraine (May 23, 2009)

Hey, was GG as much of a commercial bigshot as it is in Germany?

The first season is airing on one of the richest private channels in Germany and they're turning it into quite the big thing. A few weeks back you could go to a 'GG-party' in a few big cities and get professional make-up + the first 500 people got goodie-bags.
And now Blake Lively is in an ad asking, who the German GG-girl is. You can win a trip to NY and it seems also a meet and greet with the cast at the set. xDDD


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2009)

I have encountered a lot of Chuck/Jenny fanfiction lately.


----------



## sworder (May 23, 2009)

I refuse to RP. Will still wear the Chuck avy for a while, it's too impressive to pass up


----------



## luvi (May 23, 2009)

There's gonna be a GG fashion line. Google it.


----------



## Sen (May 23, 2009)

Leraine- I'm so jealous   Gossip Girl is nothing like that here ;___;  

Gossip Girl fashion line sounds cool 

ChuckJenny fanfics   Maybe I'll have to check out the BlairxChuck ones


----------



## pfft (May 23, 2009)

fanfics are gross... and I do not roleplay. 

and wow that's crazy how GG fandom exploded in germany.


----------



## Sen (May 23, 2009)

I know, I wish we had special events like that   Then again it could just be my state or something, maybe it's really big in New York or something


----------



## Alex. (May 23, 2009)

It just aired here in Romania. And there have been...I don't know...one or two articles in some teen magazines. Plus they mix the characters with the actors that play them a lot...for ex. Dan Humphrey (Blake Lively ).


----------



## pfft (May 23, 2009)

i have no idea since I came to know GG right before season two was about to start... or something.


----------



## Sen (May 23, 2009)

Kyoro- Wow, I guess Blake is a guy-sounding name 

I actually started from the beginning because of the books, but I still don't know much about the hype since I don't pay attention to that stuff


----------



## Vix (May 23, 2009)

I dated someone who looked like Eric  he was pissed when I told him about it.
 I'm so upset at myself for not watching this season~ I'm gonna find it online. pek


----------



## Sen (May 25, 2009)

Do it soon~   Or buy it when it comes out on DVD


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2009)

I wonder how well you guys know your Gossip Girl.  If I were to post a song that appeared in an episode...would you be able to tell me which episode it appeared in and what scene it was used for?

Example:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkihU5YFy4g[/YOUTUBE]

Episode 2.15.  Chuck rejects Blair to hang out with Jack and several girls.


----------



## Moonshine (May 25, 2009)

I only pay attention to the songs I like in Gossip Girl


----------



## pfft (May 25, 2009)

^ me too.


and @akiko! go watch gg already!


----------



## Moonshine (May 25, 2009)

I already miss GG


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

Yeah me too...there was like something waiting for me when i got home from school. 

Now I have nothing to look forward too.


----------



## luvi (May 26, 2009)

Why is this thread dead? We have to discuss something. Like the RP or, dunno, gossip!!! D:


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2009)

I know, now we'll just have to speculate for 3 months


----------



## Alex. (May 27, 2009)

Actually just two months. 

I think it's gonna start again at the beginning of August...so that just leaves us June and July without GG.


----------



## Sen (May 27, 2009)

True, but it starts that means it's almost time for me to return to school, so I don't want that either 

Although I am very curious about Serena's dad.


----------



## luvi (May 27, 2009)

I'm more curious about G's dirty plans for her dearest roomate 
 Or the supposed Humphrey-VDWoodsen lovechild
 Then comes S's dad.


----------



## Sen (May 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, that will be interesting 

I also want more ChuckxBlair pek


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2009)

Sen said:


> Oh yeah, that will be interesting
> 
> I also want more ChuckxJenny pek


True.  

I think the CW should release Jenny promotional posters every couple of weeks to keep the fans interested.  pek


----------



## sworder (May 27, 2009)

Nice legs 

Who needs Jenny when you can have her


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2009)

True.  Leighton Meester is extremely sexy.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 1, 2009)

So ... the thread died. 

So...when will the RP start? Or has it already started!? 

How do you guys like my set?


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2009)

Your set is very awesome

thread died because no new GG stuff


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

There seems to be new pictures at least.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 1, 2009)

Augusts gonna come so fast. 

We just have to hang in there.  I'm like rewatching the first season. They look like so different. 

And thank you.


----------



## luvi (Jun 1, 2009)

wtf is that photoshoot kyoro? 

blake looks stunning as usual and leigton looks like a sexy bitch out of the panthenon


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Leighton's outfit at the MTV movie awards was lousy.


----------



## luvi (Jun 1, 2009)

links plzthnx. 

she doesn't seem to have such a good fashion sense sometimes...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Not everyone can have as good of fashion sense as Taylor.  

Washington Post


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2009)

Her fashion sense is even worse


----------



## luvi (Jun 1, 2009)

wtf, did she find some strips of waste cloth and sew them together? seriously, that's like fashion crime. lol.

Taylor  : hurr /drool /die of dehydration



Moonshine said:


> Her fashion sense is even worse



And I bet you wear your tablecloth as a dress, you anti-holy-jenny-church-pagan-person.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2009)

I admit Leighton herself is not a good dresser...but Taylor tries to be Love and fails. Hard.


----------



## luvi (Jun 1, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I admit Leighton herself is not a good dresser...but Taylor tries to be Love and fails. Hard.



She does not fail. On the contrary, she's always wearing something stunning and rather extravagant. She's bold and daring. She's like a piece of art too complex for average minds to understand. Unlike Leighton, who's just some normal hot chick. So don't go saying BS just because you can't stand Jenny/Taylor.

edit!

Sorry if I offended you, I'm just really cranky today. I got a midterm coming up on friday and I'm freaking out.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2009)

luvi said:


> She does not fail. On the contrary, she's always wearing something stunning and rather extravagant. She's bold and daring. She's like a piece of art too complex for average minds to understand. Unlike Leighton, who's just some normal hot chick. So don't go saying BS just because you can't stand Jenny/Taylor.



No she isn't. I hate wannabees, and that is what she is..


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm still waiting for Taylor to auction off a lunch date.  Rukia will dip into his account for at least 10 grand for that opportunity.


----------



## luvi (Jun 1, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> No she isn't. I hate wannabees, and that is what she is..



Excuse me? You're sadly mistaken honey. Eveyone in stardom is a wannabe. It's their nature, they're always wanting to be more, wanting to be someone else. So, naturally, you didn't make a witty enough remark. Besides, I'm not saying Leighton is just a shiny piece of rock compared to Taylor. Personal preference makes Taylor more interesting than Leighton to me, but you go to such an extreme to demerit Taylor's beauty and appeal. Just because you find the character she portrays in GG annoying. So, just admit it already. If you like Leighton more than Taylor, it's ok. If you find Taylor annoying because of her persona (rather childish in my opinion), say it. But you can't continue to deny Taylor's unique style, beauty and the potential she has to become a really hot, hot, lady in the future.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2009)

luvi said:


> Excuse me? You're sadly mistaken honey. Eveyone in stardom is a wannabe. It's their nature, they're always wanting to be more, wanting to be someone else. So, naturally, you didn't make a witty enough remark. Besides, I'm not saying Leighton is just a shiny piece of rock compared to Taylor. Personal preference makes Taylor more interesting than Leighton to me, but you go to such an extreme to demerit Taylor's beauty and appeal. Just because you find the character she portrays in GG annoying. So, just admit it already. If you like Leighton more than Taylor, it's ok. If you find Taylor annoying because of her persona (rather childish in my opinion), say it. But you can't continue to deny Taylor's unique style, beauty and the potential she has to become a really hot, hot, lady in the future.



How is that childish? That is my personal opinion. And damn tl;dr 

Look, actually before I didn't have a problem with her until I saw a video of her. Yes I hate  her character, but as an actress what can she do about the writing? nothing. After I saw the video I changed my mind. She is a wannabee.


----------



## luvi (Jun 1, 2009)

What video? lol. I don't actually follow stars personal life... so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2009)

Someone posted it in here awhile back, its with her singing a Blondie song i believe.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Taylor Momsen = God Tier.  

Example.  If she refused to sign a contract for another season...then they should just cancel the show.  They have nothing without her talents.  The show would be a fucking train wreck.


----------



## luvi (Jun 1, 2009)

OH MY GOD. Moonshine, I fucking love you. Trying to find what you said about Taylor singing some Blondie song I found her band's original songs.

Holy Mother of the Lord, am I in Heaven?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Probably.  Taylor is just an amazing woman.  And I love the Burberry umbrella she is carrying in your sig.  (The girl has style.)


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2009)

lol...okay

so I miss gg horribly


----------



## luvi (Jun 1, 2009)

That's Burberry? I had NO idea, whatsoever. LOL.

and LOL! at you, Moonshine. Your hatred for Taylor brought about more of my love towards her 

Is it ok if I post the videos here? xD I can post Leighton's song too... Tho, honestly, Taylor's style is much better than Leighton's... Taylor would be a wannabe glam/grunge thing while Leighton would be a wannabe Britney spears lawl.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2009)

I rather you not post videos of Leighton...they might suck

And if you do post videos of Taylor, ye be warned i shall make fun of them. but otherwise go for it


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

I have no idea if it's Burberry or not.  I assume it is because of the checkered style and because Burberry makes tons of different umbrellas.  (One of their famous accessories.)

Awesome story:

CJ


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2009)

luvi said:


> wtf is that photoshoot kyoro?
> 
> blake looks stunning as usual and leigton looks like a sexy bitch out of the panthenon




Here's the photoshoot.  

I like recently found the site...a site only for B & C. 

I miss GG too...I'm rewatching the first season though.


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh nice photoshoot~ 

I love those kinds of pictures, they turn out so much better than most screenshots, etc


----------



## Pepper (Jun 2, 2009)

Do want.


----------



## Uffie (Jun 2, 2009)

I once had a fake burberry umbrella from Primark 

Serious faux pas, in England at least.


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2009)

Hannah- Welcome 

Uffie- I have no clue what you mean  

I think they both look great at any rate


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 2, 2009)

My nights are boring with out GG.

So guys, think we should hold bets on whats going to happen on the season opener and whoever is the closest gets something?


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2009)

I think we should make some bets   Seems a bit early to start now though  

And yeah, I now have nothing to look forward to on Monday nights


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 2, 2009)

When should we start then? hmm maybe end of july? y/n?


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2009)

Somewhere mid of July...or something like that. 
I'm watching ep. 5 of season 1. My all time favourite. pek


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 2, 2009)

Is that the one with blair x chuck? wait that might be 7


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2009)

It's the one with Blair's sleepover.pek

I don't believe Chuck shows up in this one at all. Damn...Jenny sure did change a lot since season 1.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh i see. Meh my favorite is Blair x Chuck for the first time

Yeah she sure did


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2009)

I think my favorite episode was the ChuckxBlair one as well   I should rewatch some of those soon


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2009)

I finished rewatching the first season. It was like...awesome. 

I read in a local magazine that Blake signed a contract for six seasons.  

Like wow...6 seasons.


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, that would be so awesome~ 

Did any of the other actors sign on for several seasons too?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 7, 2009)

How can I live without Gossip


----------



## pfft (Jun 7, 2009)

^ your user title may say; I love you. 

but I am saying; I love your avatar sasuke bateman 

and now I wonder if I can ever live without you.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

Blake's contract doesn't matter.  Leighton Meester is the most important person on the show.

(Random.  I'm hoping for Chuck/Jenny scenes during season 3.  Not necessarily romantic.  Chuck being a protective big brother would be good enough for me.  )


----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2009)

Well...they probably all signed for six seasons..or I dunno...maybe some of the chars will die...or something like that.  It would really suck if GG would turn into an average soap.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 14, 2009)

Leave it to Georgina Sparks to tell you can't keep a bad bitch down.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 14, 2009)

Your username


----------



## pfft (Jun 14, 2009)

Gossip Girl said:


> Leave it to Georgina Sparks to tell you can't keep a bad bitch down.



OMG i cannot wait to see this bitch back in action in season three! 

wasn't she awesome in the season finale


----------



## Sen (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh god I miss Gossip Girl so much


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 14, 2009)

^I miss you so much


And I am sad that Georgina probably won't be in GG for very long, because she has other shows to do.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes she was, "Well you can tell jesus, that the bitch is back." that line was so bad ass.


----------



## pfft (Jun 14, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ^I miss you so much
> 
> 
> And I am sad that Georgina probably won't be in GG for very long, because she has other shows to do.



um what other show is she in? well even though she comes and goes... she still has her moments in GG.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 14, 2009)

I can't remember. All  I know is she is starring on her own show.


----------



## pfft (Jun 14, 2009)

oh... well I probably wont watch it 

but one day if i find out about it; i will think " i remember maggie mentioned something like that once"


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 14, 2009)

okay

I miss my Blair Chuck


----------



## Krix (Jun 16, 2009)

Eeep I like Gossip Girl <3

I miss the Blair/Chuck action.


----------



## pfft (Jun 16, 2009)

who doesn't miss blair x chuck action


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

I think we all do   I can't even read the books or something because it doesn't exist there


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

OH RIGHT!

So i got this idea this morning, about everyone submitting their ten favorite moments of the show so far then we compile them and vote? Something like that, eh? What do you guys think?


----------



## Alex. (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a great idea. 

I think ten would be a bit too much...maybe top five or somehting like that? It would be easier...or so I think.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

Well you don't have to think of ten, but in the over all list we all vote on i think ten will be enough. 5 moments when this many people would just be too small.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 16, 2009)

You're right.

I just thought you meant that we should all choose ten.  Sorry...yeah 5 would be too small.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

Well ten would be the limit for everyone to submit.

No worries, sorry for the confusion


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

I love that idea 

We could even do a mini-Gossip Girls award thing if you guys would want to, like "best kiss" and other stuff  

Or just top ten best moments would be nice too


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you trying to one up me?


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually I'm trying to improve your idea by making it into a more category type of thing, as opposed to just one overall award 

I'd still want you to be the one who organized it all   Plus you thought of the overall idea of having a "best moment" thing


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

I was just joking

Kinda

no seriously, i like it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish Nate had a personality perhaps then I'd find him attractive


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

Even if he did have a personality, I still wouldn't find him attractive.


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

I hate his personality too 

lol I think we know Chuck and Blair should dominate the awards 

But we could have stuff like "Biggest Scandal" etc


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

^too bad some people would protest that chuckxblair would rule it

Indeed. And Favorite GG saying/ like when she is narrating i mean.

SEN! WE FORGOT TO INCLUDE GG MARATHON INTO OUR PLANS!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah I guess him not being English is a disadvantage


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

That and being ugly as well.


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ^too bad some people would protest that chuckxblair would rule it
> 
> Indeed. And Favorite GG saying/ like when she is narrating i mean.
> 
> SEN! WE FORGOT TO INCLUDE GG MARATHON INTO OUR PLANS!



Would Wadas/Rae/Shoko want to do that though?  

We should all submit some question ideas   And then we can vote in a few weeks


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

No That is the point

Should we have people submit them here or to one of us?

aren't you forgetting in a few weeks we will be a little preoccupied?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 16, 2009)

Aww Nate isn't ugly. He's somewhat a attractive, better looking than your average guy.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

Meh. its my own opinion. I just don't find him attractive at all. even prettier then average guy.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 16, 2009)

Nate hate/Date rape


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> No That is the point
> 
> Should we have people submit them here or to one of us?
> 
> aren't you forgetting in a few weeks we will be a little preoccupied?



I say just post suggestions here, and then you could copy/paste them into word?  (My computer fails so opening word that often would probably kill it )  

Then we can vote by PM or just post our votes here after we make a ballot 

And yeah, so would you want to try by the end of this month then instead?


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Nate hate/Date rape


Date rape


Sen said:


> I say just post suggestions here, and then you could copy/paste them into word?  (My computer fails so opening word that often would probably kill it )
> 
> Then we can vote by PM or just post our votes here after we make a ballot
> 
> And yeah, so would you want to try by the end of this month then instead?



mmmk i see

Well lets see if anyone else comes in and see it, if not by friday we should VM people, the most recently active people here for it and let them know about our idea.


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like a great plan 

I'll try and think up some questions and post them here.  I don't think we should have too many categories really though.  Maybe just 5-10-ish at most


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

Most Scandals moment

Sweetest/Happiest Moment

Best Couple

Saddest Moment

Favorite Quote

Favorite Female

Favorite Male


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

Also best kiss  

What do you mean by Happiest/sweetest moment? Those are pretty different.  Also I say we add best overall moment in the show or favorite episode.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

Well Sweetest moment tends to be a happy one as well

lol i thought i had best kiss up there?


Most Scandals moment

Sweetest/Happiest Moment

Best Couple

Saddest Moment

Favorite Quote

Favorite Female

Favorite Male

Best Kiss

Favorite Episode

Favorite Song


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

Also we should have like "Best side character" so other ones get a chance too


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

But some people's version of "side character" might cause flame and debate.


i.e. me


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

Well the main girls imo are Blair, Serena, Jenny, Vanessa, and Lily and the main guys are Chuck, Dan, Rufus, and Nate.  Who would you change around?


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 16, 2009)

I wouldn't count Jenny as main


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

50 1 h34rd u L13k Chvck B@55.


----------



## Sen (Jun 16, 2009)

^Who doesn't? 

@Maggie- She's in almost episode though.  I hate her, but really she should probably be included in the main ones.  Plus then Blair can beat her


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't


----------



## Mia (Jun 17, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> That and being ugly as well.



you need to check your eye-sight. or die.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 17, 2009)

*comes to back up Mia*

 

Also...great idea you got there Moon and Sen.


----------



## Mia (Jun 17, 2009)

Eric I love your set


----------



## pfft (Jun 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wish Nate had a personality perhaps then I'd find him attractive


 honey he doesn't need a personality with that face and body.  mmm perfect boy toy material  




Moonshine said:


> Even if he did have a personality, I still wouldn't find him attractive.


 lol maggie you always make me laugh with your nate hate.   



Sen said:


> I hate his personality too
> 
> lol I think we know Chuck and Blair should dominate the awards
> 
> But we could have stuff like "Biggest Scandal" etc



girl you know Chuck and Blair dominate everything  




Moonshine said:


> I wouldn't count Jenny as main



lol I was so glad in the last few episodes jenny, and dan weren't in it so much. especially jenny.

---------------

AND OMG this is an awesome idea you guys came up with (well mainly maggie) since she wants main credit  

and sen and errone. 

i cannot wait; and omg there are so many thoughts that come to mind


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Well Sweetest moment tends to be a happy one as well
> 
> lol i thought i had best kiss up there?
> 
> ...




Chuck wins everything expect Favourite Female


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 17, 2009)

Sen said:


> ^Who doesn't?
> 
> @Maggie- She's in almost episode though.  I hate her, but really she should probably be included in the main ones.  Plus then Blair can beat her


I don't care



Mia said:


> you need to check your eye-sight. or die.





Kyoro said:


> *comes to back up Mia*
> 
> 
> 
> Also...great idea you got there Moon and Sen.




thank you


pfft said:


> lol maggie you always make me laugh with your nate hate.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...


Thank you

Thank you again


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck wins everything expect Favourite Female


Best song as well?


Alright guys, tonight/tomorrow i'll start this more, seening how many of you posted. If you have an idea, let me know.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

He's in a band so yeah


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah but is one of his songs played on the show though?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

Who gives a shit


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 17, 2009)

I do          .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the song by Ray LaMontagne - I still care for you, forgot which episode it was in. And this song  an I-beam falling and bending on his back.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the one in the limo scene-sum 41, can't remember the song title, and also the last song of the last episode.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 17, 2009)

You can get most of the songs over here.

Or the first couple of posts?


----------



## Uffie (Jun 17, 2009)

chuck's band is played in the show, pretty sure i heard them in an episode


----------



## Sen (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't even know Chuck had a band, that's awesome


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

Chuck has a lot of things


----------



## Uffie (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah, they're called the filthy youth and i think they played the song city stop


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGcf4ZjHxhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex. (Jun 17, 2009)

Now that I think about it...I think I heard it before too. 

Nice song.  Very Gossip Girl like.


----------



## Sen (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a nice song 

Is it on the soundtrack?


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 17, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Most Scandals moment
> 
> Sweetest/Happiest Moment
> 
> ...



Quoting for new page

Okay so what do guys think of this? We all nominate moments(gimme ideas for how many for each category) then next week the top three that were nominate or something will be chosen and we all vote for a favorite one. We can go even further and have people present the awards if you want, or I can just post the list


----------



## Alex. (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd say 5 for each category.  It should be enough. 

We could do banners for each category.  It would be nice...you know like those intros they do at the MTV movie (etc.) awards.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGcf4ZjHxhM[/YOUTUBE]



Oh god I actually like the song


----------



## Uffie (Jun 17, 2009)

lol at the lyrics

"i got knicked for touching a titty"


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

She told me she'd stay, she told me she'd stay, she told me she'd stay... she left after the fuzz, so


----------



## Sen (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't really listen to the lyrics 

I like how the awards are going, all of those seem like great ideas


----------



## Uffie (Jun 17, 2009)

i wish i could make banners for it ;<


----------



## Alex. (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll try and make them. If that's ok. 

Just send me some stocks. Or I'll look for some and post them so we can all pick.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 17, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I'd say 5 for each category.  It should be enough.
> 
> We could do banners for each category.  It would be nice...you know like those intros they do at the MTV movie (etc.) awards.



Okay sounds good

5 it is. 

How about umm...once the three top ones are voted for or something, if you want to make a banner for each nomination? unless that is too much for you? if not, how much time would you like?


----------



## luvi (Jun 17, 2009)

Why isn't there a Fashion Icon and Fashion Emergency nomination?! Or something of the sort. You also need a Hottest Scene, Best Gossip Girl Quote, Best Gossip Girl Blast/Most Scandalous Blast, uhm, Most Sneaky/Dirrty/Something of the sort Character, ugh, moar moar moar!

Come up with better ideas people.

xoxo

<3


----------



## Uffie (Jun 18, 2009)

blair's marc jacob's dress solos best dressed anyway


----------



## Mia (Jun 18, 2009)

^seconded


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 18, 2009)

luvi said:


> Why isn't there a Fashion Icon and Fashion Emergency nomination?! Or something of the sort. You also need a Hottest Scene, Best Gossip Girl Quote, Best Gossip Girl Blast/Most Scandalous Blast, uhm, Most Sneaky/Dirrty/Something of the sort Character, ugh, moar moar moar!
> 
> Come up with better ideas people.
> 
> ...



Because we don't want to make this too long


----------



## Alex. (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm gonna leave for Greece Saturday..so I was kinda hoping that I could to them today or tomorrow. 

I'm coming back on the 29th. If you think that it can wait until then then that's okay with me.


----------



## Sen (Jun 18, 2009)

So we're waiting until July then?  

Either way I'm sure the Awards will be fun


----------



## Uffie (Jun 18, 2009)

I get my computer fixed by then


----------



## Sen (Jun 18, 2009)

Even more reason to wait so we can have pretty award stuff made


----------



## Uffie (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Moonshine (Jun 18, 2009)

Well since everyone wants to wait, we will wait. In doing so, Luvi I will add more of those categories.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

Apparently a Leighton Meester sex video has emerged.  Blair apparently gives Carter a foot job.  

I'm sort of a celebrity sex tape veteran.  I will make sure to check it out.  (It has to be better than that godawful Paris Hilton night vision was.)


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 19, 2009)

Foot job? Oh Leighton


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sure the writers and producers involved with the show aren't happy.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 19, 2009)

Probably not. But like that girl from HSM, her nude photos only made her gain more status


----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't think Carter's the one getting the foot job.  I read somewhere that the tape is several years old.  Too bad. I hope she doesn't get kicked out of the show for this.  Though...if you come to think of it...it isn't such a big deal.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

No, I don't think it's a big deal.

But it does negatively affect her work.  Blair Waldorf is this classy, rich girl from the UES.    It sort of cheapens Leighton's "Blair" character since it is something Blair would never do.  Some people will remember this event and think about it when they watch her in season 3.

Leighton made a mistake and it was careless to allow this to leak.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 19, 2009)

People that are famous ought to know better. Even if it was just for fun, some people would find anything on them and release it for money.

When I watch tv, i know it isn't her. I wish she was more like blair


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 19, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Apparently a Leighton Meester sex video has emerged.  Blair apparently gives Carter a foot job.
> 
> I'm sort of a celebrity sex tape veteran.  I will make sure to check it out.  (It has to be better than that godawful Paris Hilton night vision was.)





No way


----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes way. Hopefully it'll be forgotten soon.

Lol...i read that they're thinking of putting it in stores.  That would be kinda...not okay though.


----------



## pfft (Jun 19, 2009)

well its better than having straight on sex or blow job shit. a foot job is nothing compared to those. blair will never be tainted


----------



## Uffie (Jun 19, 2009)

a foot job is kind of worse in a way


----------



## Uffie (Jun 19, 2009)

> Blair Waldorf is a fine lady in the streets and a freak in the sheets! And now the internet is about to see her freakiness in all its glory. That's what TMZ says anyway. They are saying that a fucky times tape co-starring Leighton Meester from Gossip Girl is being peddled to the highest bidder! One company is very close to sealing the deal, so we may see Blair's bits sooner than later.
> 
> 23-year-old Leighton apparently made the tape with a boyfriend a few years back. The tape is said to be pretty mild except for a scene "involving her very talented feet." FOOTJOBS! Just call her Leighton Feetsters! I was never into that foot shit. Who wants someone else's bunions and corns rubbing all over their privates? Footjobs will give a bitch a corn on the dick. I wonder if Dr. Scholl's corn removers work on the genitals? Hmmm... Weekend project!
> 
> ...



i saw the stills... blair


----------



## Sen (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh wow that's so weird  ...


----------



## pfft (Jun 20, 2009)

hahaha OMG i laughed so hard reading that Uffie! WELL idk how feet jobs can be worse than showing the goods. BUT it is a bit creepy/kinky.  unless she shows the goods too and then well... i guess it is worse.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 20, 2009)

i wanna see the sex tape and I don't. I don't really wanna see her boyfriend, he's ugly


----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't 

Btw, she was born in prison?


----------



## Uffie (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2009)

What is that picture from?


----------



## luvi (Jun 20, 2009)

oh god, taylor.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 20, 2009)

Little J needs to eat more


----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2009)

I hope that Blair and Chuck do another photoshoot together soon


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 20, 2009)

Footjob should stay away from my pure Chuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2009)

Little J needs my hand on her thigh.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 21, 2009)

I want another photoshoot as well

Alright guys, tuesday i will be getting everything together for the awards and stuff. mostly just categories and dates of when everything will happen. got an idea just send me a pm because i don't feel like turning my wall on to the public


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 22, 2009)

i am officially a gossip girl fangirl  i marathon both seasons in a few days  

season 2 finale made me squeal ah finally some happy ending. lol its funny how i don't care about anyone other than chuck and blair. although rufus and lily was sweet too just because i love the whole tragic love spanned many years. nate seriously needs a story of his own  class whore suits him well  although i respect him on how he dealt with his father. i don't really like vanessa so i don't care about her. jenny annoyed me for a fair bit and we'll see how she goes in the next season as the new queen. also i hated the idea of nate and jenny  

as for chuck and blair omg i'm looking forward and not looking forward to next season for them cause i know there will be plenty of drama and they will surely break up  and reunite and break up  and hopefully reunite


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah Chuck and Blair won't last, I give it three episode until Chuck cheats on her


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 22, 2009)

damn that motherchucker  well it is inevitable, though i'd rather see them do it than dan and serena 

in the meantime, i will appease the chuck/blair fangirl in me by looking at these cute pics  the last two are my favourites :3


----------



## Mia (Jun 22, 2009)

these are old. find something new L


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 22, 2009)

i'm new to the scene, i will try harder


----------



## Sen (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to this unofficial FC-thread  

There hasn't been a lot of new ChuckxBlair photoshoots really, but there should be more since they're together.  Granted I think Bateman has a point, I don't see them lasting very long


----------



## luvi (Jun 22, 2009)

Leighton is sooooooooooooo beautiful lol.

Still, Taylor's prettier. And dear L, if you don't wanna be dragged into a war against the Jenny lovers, take back your possible annoyance towards her, kthnxbai.

Anyhow.  I need my daily dose, I'm feeling symptomps of restraint 

Imma have to rewatch skins now, 'cause I don't have GGS01... I know, big mistake.


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't listen to her, we have several Jenny haters as well.  I can't stand her in any episode   She just ruins every scene for me  

I think Blair is way more pretty 

I also am missing my Gossip Girl every week ;__;  It was the only tv show I watched too.


----------



## pfft (Jun 23, 2009)

luvi said:


> Leighton is sooooooooooooo beautiful lol.
> 
> Still, Taylor's prettier. And dear L, if you don't wanna be dragged into a war against the Jenny lovers, take back your possible annoyance towards her, kthnxbai.
> 
> ...



what jenny lovers?!?!?! i don't remember anyone loving jenny besides you and one other person maybe. thats it.


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

pfft said:


> what jenny lovers?!?!?! i don't remember anyone loving jenny besides you and one other person maybe. thats it.





Exactly  

I hope that Jenny isn't around as much in the next season, I'd rather they focus on other characters really.


----------



## pfft (Jun 23, 2009)

Sen said:


> Exactly
> 
> I hope that Jenny isn't around as much in the next season, I'd rather they focus on other characters really.



they will focus on the others more i think; besides I mean who is gonna be left with jenny in hs but just eric, his bf (maybe) , and thats it really. I doubt they want to add alot more people into the cast. 

but thats probably just me being overly optimistic.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 23, 2009)

Sen said:


> Welcome to this unofficial FC-thread
> 
> There hasn't been a lot of new ChuckxBlair photoshoots really, but there should be more since they're together.  Granted I think Bateman has a point, I don't see them lasting very long


hahaha well since i haven't seen the old ones before i shall take them as new  but yes, i want more chuck x blair photoshoots , cause we all know this pair won't last the entire season 3 



luvi said:


> Leighton is sooooooooooooo beautiful lol.
> 
> Still, Taylor's prettier. And dear L, if you don't wanna be dragged into a war against the Jenny lovers, take back your possible annoyance towards her, kthnxbai.
> 
> ...


lol i'm free to choose who to like and dislike  it's up and down with jenny for me, but if you gave me a choice i'd choose to see other characters besides her  we already got a big dose of her story this season, no doubt we'll see more of her since she's the new queen and all.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

Most Scandals moment

Sweetest/Happiest Moment

Best Couple

Saddest Moment

Favorite Quote

Favorite Female

Favorite Male

Best Kiss

Favorite Episode

Favorite Song

Favorite GG blast

Best Dress

Best "Villian"


Okay so plan is to nominate up to 5 for each category. Post them here, and put them in spoilers just so the pages don't get long like so: 
*Spoiler*: _Best Kiss_ 



 Chuck x Blair, Limo scene season 1 ep 7




Please include  season and episode number.

Because Kyoro and Uffie would like to do banners for the awards, we won't have our awards till end of July, do to them not being here or in uffie's case no PS. So up till then you may post your nominations. After...lets say...2 weeks, I will tally up votes, and top 3 for each category will be ready to vote on. Everyone will then choose vote for each category via pm. 

If you want to announce the winner, let me know via pm or if you are on my friends list leave me a vm.

I might add more categories if more people want to do the awards, but unlikely


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2009)

touch choices


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

Chuck will undoubtly win best male. It will be a toss up between Blair/Jenny for female. Best couple-of course blairxchuck


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

Best dress. 

And thank you


----------



## Uffie (Jun 23, 2009)

In that case, Blair's Marc Jacobs Joelle Scalloped dress 
Serena's custom made gold dress in Hi Society


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't suppose you can edit that into your post please? I am saving links to all nominations posts in word so i can find them faster


----------



## Uffie (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah sure, I just wanted more posts


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

okay

When are you getting your computer back

Oh and want to present an award?


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

Presenting awards?  

That might be a bit difficult if we have to coordinate people   It seems like it would be easier to just have one person post everything.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

You don't have to really "Present" more or less just announce the winner.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2009)

If Chuck doesn't win it all I will neg you in the future


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

Just neg me?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2009)

It's Chuck or nothing


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

I guess you'll need to get people to vote for him then


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not going to rig it


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

Chuck can't win everything anyways because there is a best female category


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

I wish i had photoshop atm right now

Just to do chuck as a girl:ho


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

You can download it 

Also, are we doing side character awards?  I think we should so other people do have a chance to win something.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

Too lazy

Well like in my post on last page, I want to see how many people will do this before adding more categories. Main reason why i add "Best 'Villian'" was because most of side characters that we all remember are villians. gives them a chance


----------



## pinkmartini (Jun 23, 2009)

WHY IS VANESSA NOT ON HERE?!


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 24, 2009)

Best villain is kinda hard seeing most of them have acted villainous at least once


----------



## Alex. (Jun 24, 2009)

You're already nominating and stuff? 

I'm still in bloody Greece with no computer in sight...I can't believe I actually found a internet cafe thing...

Anyways...when will the awards be?  Hopefully after the 1st of July.


----------



## Sen (Jun 25, 2009)

I think they will be, I didn't realize there were already nominations either 

It should be fun at any rate


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2009)

I want Chuck to win it all


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jun 25, 2009)

I am so looking forward to  Georgina!! That b'tch is hot!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2009)

Been a while since I posted here, any news on the new season?


----------



## sworder (Jun 27, 2009)

HAPPY 22ND BIRTHDAY ED WESTWICK pek


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 27, 2009)

pek Oh Chuck happy birthday! I love you


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2009)

Chuck and Blair should do a duet together seeing as the actors both sing in real life 

happy birthday ed westwick


----------



## Sen (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Ed Westwick  

And yeah, they should do a duet sometime 

@Avant- Not really unless I missed it too


----------



## Uffie (Jul 2, 2009)

> Hilary Duff is joining Gossip Girl for a multi-episode arc, sources confirm to EW. OMG!!!!!
> 
> The 21-year-old singer/actress will play Olivia Burke, a movie star who enrolls at NYU in search of a traditional college experience. She ends up rooming with Vanessa (Jessica Szohr). E! also reports that Olivia will be the new love interest for Dan (Penn Badgley).
> 
> The Duffster is scheduled to debut in this season’s fourth episode, slated to air on Monday, October 5th.



 .


----------



## Alex. (Jul 2, 2009)

I also stumbled across the article a few days ago.  I wonder if she'll turn out to be a bitch...Gerogina style.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 2, 2009)

Duffster could never be a bitch, it's impossible for her


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2009)

Uffie said:


> .



Hmmm. I'm interested in this, I hope they do a good job of it


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on guys where are the nominations


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2009)

For what hun?


----------



## pfft (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG hillary duff on GG! I cannot wait! pek


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2009)

I use to watch her TV show


----------



## pfft (Jul 2, 2009)

this girl I knew was like in love with hillary duff... it was all she would talk about. 

but I remember watching her show a few times.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2009)

I like her friend. The jewish guy was funny as well


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

Moar Chuck and Blair


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2009)

Why will Duff be on there?


----------



## pfft (Jul 2, 2009)

^ most likely she auditioned for the upcoming part and got it... 

did you not see what uffie quoted?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2009)

I didn't look that far up...

I was looking for a video of Leighton singing, found something about a sex tape :S. But I found the singing video I wanted:

[YOUTUBE]44RiDOHJKc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Evil Angel (Jul 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOdLNv8Ngw4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2009)

Aaron Tveit on Gossip Girl


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Aaron Tveit on Gossip Girl



 such good DNA


----------



## Sen (Jul 4, 2009)

Gossip Girl seems so far away 

Btw, what happened to the Awards stuff?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 4, 2009)

I still can't believe Hilary Duff is gonna be on GG...LOL It just seems very random.


----------



## krome (Jul 6, 2009)

When does it start up again?


----------



## pfft (Jul 6, 2009)

^ in august which isnt so far away... yet it is so far away.


also is it true that the GG poll is closing on 7/12/09?


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 6, 2009)

Sen said:


> Gossip Girl seems so far away
> 
> Btw, what happened to the Awards stuff?



Only Uffie nominated


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 7, 2009)

FOR ANY FANS OF LEIGHTON'S MUSIC: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d_5UotcUfo[/YOUTUBE]

I don't care if she over used the auto-tune, THIS SONG IS SO FUCKING CATCHY!!


----------



## Alex. (Jul 7, 2009)

So which are the categories again? 

Moon could you please post them again?  Or link me to the post in which i can find them? 

Sorry I was out of range of any computer for a while so I don't really know what you guys discussed about the awards while I was gone.


----------



## pfft (Jul 7, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> FOR ANY FANS OF LEIGHTON'S MUSIC:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d_5UotcUfo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I don't care if she over used the auto-tune, THIS SONG IS SO FUCKING CATCHY!!



this is the first time I actually cared to take notice of her music; and I kinda like it. I am gonna listen to it a bit more... or maybe even more of her stuff if its similar to that.

I just hope she doesnt kill it with stupid slow songs or boring songs...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

I made a new set...also I have one of her songs and another she sings in.


----------



## pfft (Jul 7, 2009)

^ you should share them then.


----------



## Choco (Jul 7, 2009)

Blair


----------



## krome (Jul 7, 2009)

@ pfft - Thanks.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> I still can't believe Hilary Duff is gonna be on GG...LOL It just seems very random.



as a permanent character? i remember i saw her on one episode of ghost whisperer that one time when my housemate was watching it


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah I think you definitly should share it with your fellow GG fans


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

I am going to gather a few more pictures, I did put some images here: 

The Wheel of Time


----------



## krome (Jul 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am going to gather a few more pictures, I did put some images here:
> 
> Nervous China may attack India by 2012'


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 14, 2009)

Season 3 Spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Vanessa is gonna hook up with Dan and Serenas brother


----------



## Uffie (Jul 14, 2009)

On set of the new season


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 14, 2009)

well that completely stomps mine


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2009)

Cardboard this one stomps  

And isnt Serena's brother (Eric) Gay and too young Avant


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 15, 2009)

Uffie said:


> On set of the new season



                                      .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> Cardboard this one stomps
> 
> And isnt Serena's brother (Eric) Gay and too young Avant



I'm talking about the illigetimate child Rufus and Lily had, that we were suppose to think had died, but actually showed up in the season finale


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm talking about the illigetimate child Rufus and Lily had, that we were suppose to think had died, but actually showed up in the season finale



If you used Dan's brother that would have understood straight away  but wow  2 bros banging the same chick without even knowing they are brothers :rofl


----------



## krome (Jul 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Vanessa 





Uffie said:


> On set of the new season


----------



## Uffie (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope Blair and Chuck stay together for more than 10 seconds.  They could be like Seth and Summer


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 18, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I hope Blair and Chuck stay together for more than 10 seconds.  They could be like Seth and Summer



 I hated Setumer


----------



## Uffie (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Uffie (Jul 18, 2009)

I just lol at Chuck in that one


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 20, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I just lol at Chuck in that one



 love isn't a laughing matter


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

How dare you laugh  Chuck was hurting


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2009)

one of the best chuck moments ever....i cried for him i did


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh god I can't wait for the new season 

Also that spoiler sounds interesting, I guess we'll see how that works out   And Chuck and Blair better not break up right away again.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2009)

haha Sen, i read that spoiler and forgot to comment about it in my post maybe cause i don't care about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 vanessa and her love life


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 21, 2009)

In real life, actors Ed Westwick and Chace Crawford, buddies and roomies since they jumpstarted their careers on the CW drama "Gossip Girl," reportedly cut the cohabitation cord as well. According to Usmagazine.com, earlier this week, Crawford checked out of the New York City apartment the two shared for more than a year, supposedly because Westwick's a slob


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

That would be weird if he was really a slob   I can't really see that


----------



## Uffie (Jul 21, 2009)

> Ed Westwick and Chace Crawford, the stars of a trillion blind items, have parted ways and are no longer living together. UsWeekly says that Chace packed up his blow dryer and moved out of the Chelsea apartment he shared with Ed Westwick since they started working on Gossip Girl together. Chace moved into a fancy penthouse in the financial district. The mirror is all his now!
> 
> A source says that Chace fluttered out of their nest, because he just couldn't take Ed's slob ways anymore. So I take it that Chace didn't like it when Ed would just bust all over the sheets, roll over and then go to bed. Jizz dust and dried-up ass jelly on the sheets never bothered me, but some hos have weak stomachs.
> 
> Here's Chuck Bass and foot fetish porn star Leighton Meester on the set of GG yesterday.



old news


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

That picture  

Still though, doesn't matter what they're like in their personal lives, their acting is great   At least for Ed and Leighton.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## pfft (Jul 24, 2009)

^ that gif/scene 

with this song. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APHm8DbYkL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uffie (Jul 24, 2009)

Leighton is so much hotter than manly Blake


----------



## pfft (Jul 24, 2009)

^ cuz she ugly like her mama?


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

Link



> Spotted: Some serious fierceness on the Upper East Side.
> 
> Sources confirm that Tyra Banks has signed on to appear on Gossip Girl this fall — and she’s not playing herself. The model-turned-media mogul will guest as an actress co-starring in a film with Hilary Duff’s character. Banks is scheduled to show up in episode 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 31, 2009)

what?.....no please no!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 31, 2009)

Great pair


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 31, 2009)

Hilary Duff, trolled my fandom


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

Avatar



> According to CW reps, Top Model boss Tyra Banks is set to guest star on the Oct. 5 episode of Gossip Girl's third season.
> 
> But does she play herself, or is she taking on a little acting work? Here's what we're hearing...
> 
> ...





more info.


----------



## Sen (Aug 1, 2009)

OMG I want Gossip Girl to start now   I like Tyra too, so it will be interesting to see that. 

By the way, since it will be starting pretty soon, are we still going to do those Gossip Girl awards things?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 1, 2009)

What award things?


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah...I will find my post and quote it today;/tomorrow


----------



## Alex. (Aug 1, 2009)

I thought you guys already did it.

So...who was ''in charge'' of it? Cause I forgot.


----------



## Sen (Aug 1, 2009)

Maggie/Moonshine, so yeah, let's get going on those 

@Avant- We were going to pick stuff like "Best Kiss," "Most Scandalous Moment," etc, I forgot the categories but we discussed it in this thread awhile back


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 1, 2009)

Sen said:


> Maggie/Moonshine, so yeah, let's get going on those
> 
> @Avant- We were going to pick stuff like "Best Kiss," "Most Scandalous Moment," etc, I forgot the categories but we discussed it in this thread awhile back



Best kiss is in my avy


----------



## Sen (Aug 1, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Best kiss is in my avy



True, I loved that one   Also a few of their other kisses though 

I expect ChuckxBlair to dominate the awards


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 1, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Most Scandals moment
> 
> Sweetest/Happiest Moment
> 
> ...


When does the series start up again? I will coordinate the awards around that date...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 1, 2009)

Most Scandals moment- Rufus and Lily's love or Bart's death child 

Sweetest/Happiest Moment - ChuckxBlair at the end of the season. I was screaming like a little girl 

Best Couple Chuck and Blair 

Saddest Moment - Chuck almost jumping off the building 

Favorite Quote - 





> Say those three words you wanted me to say."
> "...Are you kidding?"
> "Not quite."


Favorite Female- Jenny  

Favorite Male - Chuck

Best Kiss - Final Kiss of season 2

Favorite Episode - Chuck in real life 

Favorite Song - Guillemots - Sea Out

Favorite GG blast - 





> Gossip Girl: Serena van der Woodsen just couldn't leave well enough alone. Since she had to find out the truth about me, I'm going to tell you the truth about everyone. Every gossip bomb I've got is about to drop, and if you've got a problem with that, take it up with her. Ever wonder why Miss Carr left town? It's because Dan Humphrey had sex with her during the school play...



Best Dress - Chuck 

Best "Villian" - Jack Bass.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 1, 2009)

That dress manages to make Serena's fake tits look saggy


----------



## Sen (Aug 1, 2009)

Wait are we already voting?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 1, 2009)

I am 


save me the trouble


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 1, 2009)

Nominations, thats what they are. and yes, faster the better.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 2, 2009)

*Most Scandals moment
*- I'll think about it and edit the post
*Sweetest/Happiest Moment* - Vanessa and Nate decide to go backpacking together.  Season 2 episode 25. <---do we really have to do this? 
*
Best Couple* - ChuckxBlair
*
Saddest Moment* - Lily's and Bart's wedding when Dan and Serena were forced to dance. 
*
Favorite Quote* - 





> Serena: You brought Nate?
> Blair: I'm just as flummoxed as you are. I got out at 53rd and made a run for it but he is faster than he looks.


*
Favorite Female* - Blair. 
*
Favorite Male* - Tough choice...Chuck I guess.
*
Best Kiss* - Blair and Chuck end of season 2. 
*
Favorite Episode* - Season 1 Episode 5 :''Dare Devil''
*
Favorite Song* - Sai Hi - The Stars just blink for us

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFQcjITHwyI[/YOUTUBE]



*Favorite GG blast*


> Not so fast. You're not graduating until I give you my diplomas. Mine are labels, and labels stick. Nate Archibald: Class whore. Dan Humphrey: The ultimate insider. Chuck Bass: Coward. Blair Waldorf: Weakling. And as for Serena van der Woodsen, after today, you are officially irrelevant. Congratulations, everyone. You deserve it.



*Best Dress*


*Best "Villian"* - Jack Bass. Though Georgina's does her illian quite well too.

Did I do it right?  I'll redo it if it's not ok.


----------



## Mia (Aug 2, 2009)

Im too lazy to do that award thing guys sorry


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 2, 2009)

Mia said:


> Im too lazy to do that award thing guys sorry



Do it                  .


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 4, 2009)

Guys, I forgot that I need to get my computer fixed which will take a month. I am turning it in thursday, so I don't know if someone else wants to take my place or if you all wish to wait until i get back...sorry.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd like to try and ''take over''. I mean it can't be that hard right?

Or someone else maybe...like Sasuke Bateman or Julie.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2009)

Poor people having pc problems


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 4, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I'd like to try and ''take over''. I mean it can't be that hard right?
> 
> Or someone else maybe...like Sasuke Bateman or Julie.


If you wish to. Look back at my previous posts, and you will be able to find out what i planned for it. .


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Poor people having pc problems


I need a new keyboard for my laptop, and in order to get it done for free I need to turn it in before...well shit, I screwed up on my months. I have to turn it in before november(i thought it was next month)...but still I am just going to turn it in now, because there are other things wrong with it as well.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok. I'm gonna check it later. 

People should continue posting their nominations though.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, cool. 

Also, look for Uffie's nominations. It should be one of the posts right after I listed the official categories and how to nominate. 

I will make mine today or tomorrow, before I turn my computer in.

EDIT:FFFFFFFFFF i am going to have to turn it in today, its more screwed up then i though. So I won't have the time


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok.  

Don't worry! The awards are on good hands. You just get that computer fixed!


----------



## Mia (Aug 4, 2009)

Eric you're such a nice boy


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

I know. :ho

Now post those damn nominations!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2009)

Blair and Chuck seem to be snogging a lot outdoors in the early episodes for season 3.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYX1ahC5n3Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

 This is really well done.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWG7IK8fSZo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex. (Aug 7, 2009)

Good girl. 

Now the rest of you post those damn nominations!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 8, 2009)

Little J 

Chuck cannot wait


----------



## Sen (Aug 8, 2009)

I already like all the nominations so far (plus I can't think of any extras ), so I hope that's okay   I'll try and think of some more though


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Man I see I've missed out on quite a bit of the fun


----------



## pfft (Aug 10, 2009)

^ its not too late; stay for season three.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention that I got my username changed from Avant.

I've been a regular in this thread for a while (just haven't posted recently)


----------



## pfft (Aug 10, 2009)

^ i stalked your profile out of curiosity for like ten seconds yesterday wondering.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh lol **


----------



## Mia (Aug 10, 2009)

I recognized you right away


----------



## Alex. (Aug 10, 2009)

Could you guys please post your nominations for the awards things? 

Do you need me to post the categories again?


----------



## pfft (Aug 10, 2009)

do the categories again; and i will seriously try and post them tomorrow.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 13, 2009)

what the fuck....


----------



## Alex. (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh snap. 

I'm don't really like the lipstick...but other than that it's awesome.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 13, 2009)

But he's wearing leather


----------



## Alex. (Aug 13, 2009)

*Here are the categories for those that haven't nomitaed yet :*
*Spoiler*: __ 





Moonshine said:


> Most Scandals moment
> 
> Sweetest/Happiest Moment
> 
> ...







Oh fu-...that I didn't notice.

Not the best photoshoot.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 13, 2009)

I quite enjoyed nominating, It made me realise how much I know about the show


----------



## Alex. (Aug 13, 2009)

I should think about that most scandalous category. 

Prolly the whole yliLxRufus thing.


----------



## Mia (Aug 14, 2009)

.....interesting picture


----------



## pfft (Aug 16, 2009)

already made one



> Sonic Youth Perform on "Gossip Girl"
> They'll do an acoustic version of "Starpower" on an upcoming episode. Sonic Youth Perform on "Gossip Girl"
> 
> After recording a cover of the Ramones' "Sheena Is a Punk Rocker" with Jemina Pearl for trash TV titan "Gossip Girl" last year, Thurston Moore is once again showing his allegiance to the Upper East Side bitchfest melodrama.
> ...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2009)

So when the hell does S3 start?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2009)

I love watching the pilot.  Chuck seducing Jenny was an incredible scene.  I definitely want to see more evil Chuck this season.  That's definitely when he's at his best.

I also love Leighton Meester in Good Girls Gone Bad.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 17, 2009)

Chuck and Jenny will get it on in the future, I promise


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

People can say what they want but i love this show! Sure that to me O.C. has or will have no other real rival for a while, but Gossip Girl really makes it almost to that level, even the story and the way the plot roles is very diferent but very interesting indeed.
I just cant wait to see how things will happen on this next season with all the changes....

Sayonara
NK


----------



## pfft (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah jenny x chuck forever 
















































































chuck loves to whore with whores  


i see it as a slight possibility more and more.


----------



## Sen (Aug 18, 2009)

No Chuck x Jenny 

I want season 3 soon though


----------



## sworder (Aug 18, 2009)

I want Dan x Nate next season


----------



## Mia (Aug 19, 2009)

I think someone hacked Ray's account.


----------



## Sen (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe 

I want Chuck x Blair of course


----------



## sworder (Aug 19, 2009)

it's possible


----------



## Sen (Aug 19, 2009)

sworder said:


> it's possible



Nice picture


----------



## sworder (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## sworder (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Mia (Aug 19, 2009)

Nate looks gorgeous


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 19, 2009)

The power couple


----------



## Sen (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd prefer Chuck x Nate if we were looking at slash pairings


----------



## Uffie (Aug 19, 2009)

Ray > Chuck > Nate > Dan in terms of looks


----------



## sworder (Aug 19, 2009)

Natey pek


----------



## Uffie (Aug 19, 2009)

Ray stop acting gay


----------



## Uffie (Aug 19, 2009)

He's ugly compared to you


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 19, 2009)

Sen said:


> I'd prefer Chuck x Nate if we were looking at slash pairings



Chuck and Jenny is more balance and adorable


----------



## sworder (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been thinking about growing my hair like that


----------



## Uffie (Aug 19, 2009)

I just imagined Alan with that hair


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2009)

Chuck X Jenny is hot; but unlikely.  I just saw that Taylor Momsen was born in 1993.  Fucking 1993!  She is young as hell!  Damn!  Why can't she be one of those 30 year old actresses playing a high school role?  

And I like Dan.  Dan is fucking funny on the show.  I like him a thousand times more than I like Nate.

Still the epitomy of excellence:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDI46DzxJ6g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mia (Aug 20, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Ray > Chuck > Nate > Dan in terms of looks






sworder said:


> Natey pek



pek


----------



## Sen (Aug 20, 2009)

God Jenny is young   Surprising really since it's usually the other way around as you said.

@Bateman- Not as balanced and adorable as ChuckxBlair though 

Sept. 14th is so far


----------



## Uffie (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## krome (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2009)

Would be better if Chuck and Vanessa switched places.  Right Bateman?


----------



## Sen (Aug 24, 2009)

@Rukia- No   

Awesome picture though, making me excited for the new episodes


----------



## pfft (Aug 24, 2009)

i would love to see a bigger picture of that pic. but omg i am just looking through gg gifs and it makes me so excited for season 3.


----------



## Sen (Aug 24, 2009)

Have you seen the commercials too? 

They're on tv where I live, they're mostly vague/confusing though but I can't wait.  Sept. 14th   After that I can finally enjoy Monday nights again


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2009)

I read a spoiler about Chuck that is making me consider abandoning the show.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I read a spoiler about Chuck that is making me consider abandoning the show.



Is Gossip Girl finally going to show some hot dude-on-dude action? SPOILER ALERT (Maybe). Well, the "hot" part is to be determined, but apparently they are going to give us a little gay action courtesy of Chuck Bass and the piece above. Michael Ausiello over at EW.com has it on good authority that Chuck Bass will pucker up his precious trout lips for actor Neal Bledsoe next season.

The storyline is kind of brings the bores. Neal will play the head of freshmen affairs at NYU, where Blair Waldorf Salad is a student. Blair really wants to deliver the freshmen speech at some school event, so Chuck Bass seduces Neal to get her the gig. BOOM! That's it. This is The CW, so I doubt this is going to make you want to fidget with your privates. I'm guessing no tongue, no nipple pinching, no face slapping and no hair pulling. I'd rather watch Ed Westwick and Chace Crawford's private home movies. But a gay kiss is a gay kiss, so this is a start.


----------



## sworder (Aug 25, 2009)

disgusting right?


----------



## pfft (Aug 25, 2009)

its only disgusting if the person playing neal is unworthy of chuck.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 26, 2009)

That's the guy 

other stuff

*Spoiler*: __ 











Chuck


----------



## Thomaatj (Aug 26, 2009)

Serena is so hot oO


----------



## Uffie (Aug 26, 2009)

meh, she's alright


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah she's alright I like her dress at least.



!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pfft (Aug 26, 2009)

Uffie said:


> That's the guy




eww he is not worthy of kissing chuck


----------



## Mia (Sep 1, 2009)

If you've got a haircut you're happy with, but you just fancy a change, adding a fringe can completely update your look and suits both long and short styles.

"Think Barbarella meets Chrissie Hynde - it's rock chick and attitude all the way," says Hefti.

"Move away from the sweeping longer versions and be bold with a heavier block style - making it rounder and thicker than in the summer months."

Gossip Girl's Taylor Momsen is already rocking this look so it's sure to be hot!


----------



## Uffie (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Moonshine (Sep 1, 2009)

Septemeber 14th can not come soon enough


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 1, 2009)

The guy she's with looks very english


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_XGS9VPwsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw some best moments videos yesterday, they were really cute I forgot some of the stuff in season 1.


----------



## Sen (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh I should watch some of those 

If anyone was talented with Youtube videos and we did that award thing, we could make one for us with all the best voted moments


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

Sen said:


> Oh I should watch some of those
> 
> If anyone was talented with Youtube videos and we did that award thing, we could make one for us with all the best voted moments



Here is the one I saw: 

[YOUTUBE]bb_eKPFyKJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh that's awesome  

I love when Chuck and Blair fight too   They're so perfect


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

I forgot how hot that Limo scene was. 

Ah Blair.


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 4, 2009)

Its getting closer to the new season.

Ugh, I do not want hilary duff in the show though!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 4, 2009)

Suck it up B


----------



## pfft (Sep 4, 2009)

limo scene is one of the best chuck x blair moments ever.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

My dream of a Supernatural/Gossip Girl crossover better come true. Maybe they can hunt Nate.


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 4, 2009)

I need to go get season 2 on DVD.

I rewatched season 1 last week..and I watched the gag reel. Blake Lively was funny:ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

I just can't like her, at all.


----------



## pfft (Sep 5, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I need to go get season 2 on DVD.
> 
> I rewatched season 1 last week..and I watched the gag reel. Blake Lively was funny:ho



omg is that one sale now  i need it too.


----------



## Sen (Sep 5, 2009)

You can't like Blake/Serena at all? 

I need to get that too


----------



## pfft (Sep 5, 2009)

^ who is the girl in your sig. 

also; I don't know if I really care for serena either. BUT I do like some of the stuff she wears and she makes blair look so much better. So I like her in a way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

Just made this and I kind of wish it wasn't so grainy so I could use it for something:


----------



## Sen (Sep 5, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ who is the girl in your sig.
> 
> also; I don't know if I really care for serena either. BUT I do like some of the stuff she wears and she makes blair look so much better. So I like her in a way.



Just a random girl in a piece of art from dA 

I like Serena, but I think Blair does outshine her a lot.  Probably because Dan brings her down with their constant relationship stuff.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just made this and I kind of wish it wasn't so grainy so I could use it for something:



Oh nice  

If you need help, you could perhaps ask someone in the art section and they might make it less grainy for you.  Still sexy either way though


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Sen, that's totally sign material.


----------



## Uffie (Sep 7, 2009)

Leighton looks a little healthier these days


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2009)

All I can look at is her feet and what they've done


----------



## Uffie (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## pfft (Sep 7, 2009)

^ now that is a great pic of the both fo them


----------



## Mia (Sep 7, 2009)

so perfect


----------



## krome (Sep 7, 2009)

~       pek


----------



## Uffie (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Sep 7, 2009)

I love that ChuckxBlair one 

And I can't wait to see the show down between Blair and Georgina 

Only one more week


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2009)

One week is too damn long. I can't take this I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED MY FIX! I still watch GG on ITV


----------



## Sen (Sep 7, 2009)

You could rewatch the old episodes  

I want it now too, I don't get why they're making us wait forever


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds as if we're talking about sex or something


----------



## Sen (Sep 7, 2009)

Gossip Girl is just too addicting 

Plus for me, it's the only show I really bother to watch so it's the only one I really focus on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 8, 2009)

You know I think that I am kind of scared for this season, I mean they changed the entire dynamic of the show now and it could mess things up


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 10, 2009)

ahhhh not a week leftpek


this is like a fever... it's rising again.. with every second that brings me closer to S3 premiere

Ohh and if they mess this season up.. i will kill josh



look at them


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 10, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> ahhhh not a week leftpek
> 
> 
> this is like a fever... it's rising again.. with every second that brings me closer to S3 premiere
> ...



Just had an orgasm looking at that picture


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Is it bad that I often hate Blair's clothes? It diminishes nothing from her look, but they just put her in the strangest shit.


----------



## pfft (Sep 10, 2009)

you have no taste... in the fashion world strange is hot... look to lady gaga for answers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

pfft said:


> you have no taste... in the fashion world strange is hot... look to lady gaga for answers.



I find Lady Gaga the utter opposite of attractive. And saying she's fashionable pretty much sinks anything I would consider taste. 

She looks like a man who's just got the money to look like a woman but didn't quite make it.


----------



## pfft (Sep 10, 2009)

omg anyone remember seeing her Kermit the Frog outfit. she is so redunkalous that I have to love her for that reason alone.  UM tbh and serious for a moment, I do not dislike Blair's clothing at all... I think they are just kind of doing a sex and the city sort of thing where they are wanting to start new trends on the show. Much like Carrie and the "flower" thing with the dresses she wore. 

I am not sure it works though; much like how Chuck Bass was known for his scarf... it sort of died out though in season two.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Chuck Bass can wear tutu because he's fucking Chuck Bass


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 10, 2009)

ahh yes he#s Chuck-fuckin-Bass his Bassness makes us all shiver in joy and lust


about Blair#s cloths.. oh they are just pretty elegant high fashion cloths.. anything that suits an uptown-girl

Somethings i wouldn't waer though..but most I would kill for to posess


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

There are only a few instances, but that thing in the picture is one of them. I am just not a fan of sparkly clothes I think.

Stuff like this: 



Is a little strange but its cute and therefore okay.


----------



## krome (Sep 10, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> ahhhh not a week leftpek
> 
> 
> this is like a fever... it's rising again.. with every second that brings me closer to S3 premiere
> ...



pek Can't wait~


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 10, 2009)

yes.. but do u remember that dress she wore in th eepisode where she tries have Chuck over for celebration dinner?( and he bails out with his uncle).. there she weares that cute little black dress.. with a white bow around he waist

i soo love that

EDIT

i screenshoot it:


----------



## Sen (Sep 10, 2009)

omg I want to see the premiere, if only it was Monday


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> yes.. but do u remember that dress she wore in th eepisode where she tries have Chuck over for celebration dinner?( and he bails out with his uncle).. there she weares that cute little black dress.. with a white bow around he waist
> 
> i soo love that
> 
> ...



Ew, this screenshot just reminds me of that 13 Fear is Real show


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 10, 2009)

???.. what do u mean???


----------



## Sen (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't know, I think she looks normal and pretty there


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> ???.. what do u mean???



Look at the text above the CW logo.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 11, 2009)

ohh ok^^...now i got it^^

but that dress..isn't it pretty


----------



## pfft (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah the first thing i noticed was the 13 fear bullshit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> ohh ok^^...now i got it^^
> 
> but that dress..isn't it pretty



I do say that dress is amazing.


----------



## Sen (Sep 11, 2009)

I didn't see that at all, Blair steals that scene imo 

Btw, is that picture at the top of the page from this coming week's episode, if anyone knows?


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> I didn't see that at all, Blair steals that scene imo
> 
> Btw, is that picture at the top of the page from this coming week's episode, if anyone knows?



As far as I read correctly it#s from the first 3 episodes ...yes--


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2009)

It's from this season, not sure what episode.


----------



## Sen (Sep 11, 2009)

I see, awesome 

I can't wait to see what they're bidding on together it seems


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 11, 2009)

I dunno if im allowed to spoil here
*don't open if u don't wanna read  a spoiler^^*

*Spoiler*: __ 



They are bidding against each other^^

here's what i got from a spoiler page:

_Chuck decides he is going to open a speakeasy in the 1st few episodes and gets mad at Serena who *beep* it up for him during a meeting by saying something stupid. So, he tries to make up for it by trying to impress the man he is trying to make the deal with by obtaining this painting. It turns out to be the same painting that Blair needs to get into some snobby society (that turns out to be fake- Georgina sets her up). So they big against one another, Serena ends up getting it at the last second-and gives it to Blair. Blair in the end gives it to Chuck and tells him she believes in him. Chuck in turn tells the guy he was trying to make a deal with to go screw himself that he is going to buy the whole damned hotel. And then the episode (3) ends with him and Blair skipping off with a bottle of champagne to enjoy the Penthouse Suite of his new hotel. Lots of good stuff with them the first 3 episodes.Carter grown on me at e.3.There is a steamy scene i could remember with chuck and blair._


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 11, 2009)

..hope theres a better quality out soon.. it seems like a good interview..but the quality sucks
( here's a shorter clip of it in muuuch better quality:

the others are fine though^^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V-N1zoFnDk[/YOUTUBE]


pek  *look how he smiles..adorable^^*(and I think he's winking at Meester when he says.."its hot and its heavy.." at the end)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSzsQn4vhjQ[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjD83nSUP50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mia (Sep 11, 2009)

they should have made Chuck Bass english. his accent is awesome. 



> and I think he's winking at Meester when he says.."its hot and its heavy.." at the end



hahaha looks like it. so cute


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 11, 2009)

He`s absolutely gorgeous


----------



## sworder (Sep 11, 2009)

Chuck pek

just a few more days


----------



## pfft (Sep 11, 2009)

man I forget how sexy Ed's accent normally is compared to Chuck's. 
he is so


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 11, 2009)

3 days


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2009)

Chuck is kind of ruined for me.  In fact, I am hesitant to watch the series at all since it looks like they may make him bisexual.  Why did they ruin my favorite character?

On the other hand, I absolutely love Leighton Meester.  And if I am going to be a true "Super Fan"...I probably need to watch her show.  :S


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Chuck is kind of ruined for me.  In fact, I am hesitant to watch the series at all since it looks like they may make him bisexual.  Why did they ruin my favorite character?
> 
> On the other hand, I absolutely love Leighton Meester.  And if I am going to be a true "Super Fan"...I probably need to watch her show.  :S



You do realize Chuck in the books is bisexual right?


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Chuck is kind of ruined for me.  In fact, I am hesitant to watch the series at all since it looks like they may make him bisexual.  Why did they ruin my favorite character?
> 
> On the other hand, I absolutely love Leighton Meester.  And if I am going to be a true "Super Fan"...I probably need to watch her show.  :S



They can't ruin him

And from the spoilers It doesn't seem like he's becoming a bisexual anytime soon
*Spoiler*: __ 



 even though he kisses that guy for Blair





And if he would..YAY..more awesome sex for chuck.._and for me to watch_


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2009)

The TV show is a separate entity.  Wouldn't you agree?  Why has Chuck become so popular?  Because he's a pimp.  Because he's a womanizer.  Turning him bisexual in the TV show is a HUGE risk.  I think everyone can agree with that statement.  It will definitely turn some people off.  I do understand that the writers need to keep coming up with "fresh" storylines to keep the show going...but that doesn't mean I consider this a good idea.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

He's so big of a pimp he can pocket women AND men


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The TV show is a separate entity.  Wouldn't you agree?  Why has Chuck become so popular?  Because he's a pimp.  Because he's a womanizer.  Turning him bisexual in the TV show is a HUGE risk.  I think everyone can agree with that statement.  It will definitely turn some people off.  I do understand that the writers need to keep coming up with "fresh" storylines to keep the show going...but that doesn't mean I consider this a good idea.



Someone seems a little homophobic. Psychologically speaking, a lot of people who engage in womanizing have homoerotic tendencies they are covering for. And who's to say he hasn't done it before?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2009)

Homophobic because I think it's ridiculous for Chuck Bass to suddenly be interested in guys?  Give me a break.  I wouldn't care if it were Nate or Dan...in fact...Dan would actually make sense.  But what I said about Chuck is the absolute truth.  This will turn a lot of fans off.  Half of the fandom only watches the show to see the progression of Blair/Chuck; don't you think this will disappoint them?  Reality check, Cardboard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Homophobic because I think it's ridiculous for Chuck Bass to suddenly be interested in guys?  Give me a break.  I wouldn't care if it were Nate or Dan...in fact...Dan would actually make sense.  But what I said about Chuck is the absolute truth.  This will turn a lot of fans off.  Half of the fandom only watches the show to see the progression of Blair/Chuck; don't you think this will disappoint them?  Reality check, Cardboard.



That's true, but that can't carry the show for long, they're going to have to keep these characters interesting somehow. And as I said, out of all the boys on the show, Chuck is the most close to displaying homosexual tendencies, even if he doesn't act on them.


----------



## Soda (Sep 12, 2009)

Chuck seems pretty gay ;o 

I'm happy there's gonna be at least a little more Georgina this season, she's my favorite character (kinda ).


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2009)

VMA's tonight.  Will Leighton be performing?


----------



## Uffie (Sep 13, 2009)

Just presenting I think


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Chuck is kind of ruined for me.  In fact, I am hesitant to watch the series at all since it looks like they may make him bisexual.  Why did they ruin my favorite character?
> 
> On the other hand, I absolutely love Leighton Meester.  And if I am going to be a true "Super Fan"...I probably need to watch her show.  :S




 


They wouldn't dare!! 


Eric x Chuck yes but any other guy....eww 

Blair and Chuck results in Chuck loving men :facpelam

It would be horrible(because i want Chuck to cheat on her with Jenny so JennyxChuck can happen pek)


----------



## Alex. (Sep 13, 2009)

*1 MORE DAY TO GO!!!*


----------



## Uffie (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so excited


----------



## Alex. (Sep 13, 2009)

Tell me about it!

Oh and about the awards...I insisted for a while and then gave up.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got all 2 seasons, I will begin watching it soon. Lets hope it doesn't dissapoint. I usually don't like chick drama's but the OC was something I would download every week, I got hooked on that.


----------



## Sen (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope you like it 

And yay new episode tomorrow night  

Also is Chuck really bi in the books?  I don't remember that at all.  And why does everyone think he's turning bi/gay in the show?  I feel like I've missed something


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 13, 2009)

He's British....not Bi 

I can't imagine him kissing other guy


----------



## sworder (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, in the books Chuck got like a weird monkey fetish and went gay.

Let's hope that doesn't happen in the show


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually looking forward to tomorrow even though I have classes


----------



## sworder (Sep 13, 2009)

We have to wait until Tuesday though


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 13, 2009)

I can watch the season finale of True Blood instead. Tuesday I have those horrible class so GG will give me something to look forward to that day so It's not so bad


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

Chuck is gay  Fuck that is a spoiler i didnt want to hear, Sorry but i have lost interest in this


----------



## Mia (Sep 13, 2009)

dont lie Pat. u want to watch it even more now


----------



## sworder (Sep 13, 2009)

He's not actually gay


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

No way im heart broken to hear this

Sexing men is gay Swords


----------



## pfft (Sep 13, 2009)

sorry but kissing another guy doesnt make you gay.  girls do that shit for attention all the time. 

ALSO; from what I can tell chuck bass has exhibited NO SIGNS of bisexuality once in the show, and if he were... who could resist nate archibauld   If I were a guy I would wanna hit it.  and the writers would be stupid to write in bisexuality now.


----------



## Mia (Sep 13, 2009)

yes Nate should turn gay too


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

He only kissed? Thought he hit it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> Chuck is gay  *Fuck that is a spoiler i didnt want to hear*, Sorry but i have lost interest in this



That's awful, It must be annoying


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh Bateman you took the bait  I thought about you while writing that 

 Dont worry im not fazed 

But im going on spoiler overdrive in the true blood thread now  Im going to make it unbearable inside there


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for the warning


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2009)

I wouldnt do that to you Sauce


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 13, 2009)

ahhhh only some hours left!!!!

I remember may..when I thought "OMG:::HAVE TO WAIIIIT  SOOOO LONG!!!"

BUT nowpek^^


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 13, 2009)

just couldn't help myself..:


This is an old clip *BUT* HE's so fucking adoreable

(read the youtube descriptions in the spoilertag if u have problems to get what he's yellin'

*Spoiler*: __ 



_December 6th, 2008 at a Gossip Girl Party on the balcony.
Ed is drunk and smoking and Leighton is leaving with Sebastian Stan.

Ed: Oh fuck off, Leight! What are you, taking off? 
Where the fuck is your gift bag, you wanker? 
(you can hear Leighton laughing) 
What are you bailing out on me, you wanker? 
Fuck you... and the horse you rode in on. I love you dearly! 
(Leighton laughing again) 
Excuse me, you've got an amazing fucking man and he's fantastic and he brightens up my fucking day!
Leighton: Thank youuu!
Ed: But call me! _



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgnJpa639HA[/YOUTUBE]


and it makes u feel like u r waiting 2 minutes less for the season premiere^^


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Hahahaahaha Ed is win  

I love it when Brits cuss  So awesome


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 14, 2009)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Uffie (Sep 14, 2009)

ohh my daysss


----------



## krome (Sep 14, 2009)

^


----------



## pfft (Sep 14, 2009)

Uffie said:


> ohh my daysss



i like the feather one. 


and I cannot wait for tonight.


----------



## krome (Sep 14, 2009)

So, the new season starts today?  Or tomorrow?


----------



## Sen (Sep 14, 2009)

It starts today at 8pm (in the US Central Time zone at least) 

I can't wait, so soon 

And those tattoos are interesting


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 14, 2009)

pfft said:


> i like the feather one.
> 
> 
> and I cannot wait for tonight.



same and 
....same  lik ethe feather and cant wait..

try to catch a live stream...

if not i have to wait till smebody uploads the ep.

thats the sad side of living in europe

*YAY---Just a few minutes leeeeeft?*


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 14, 2009)

pek


*Just finished watching the season premiere

I'm still flashed...It was soooooo good to watch it..after months of starving:

I wont put out spoilers...but..
" Welcome back UES!!!
--After a long , hot summer away..I see it didn't take much time for u to dirty up the clean slate I gave u!
My inbox is overflowing-So let's go to the good stuff, shall we?:

Spotted Chuck Bass up to his old tricks..POOR Blair....."



OMG----CHAIR<3<3<3---and their games^^
"Are we on?"-"No we're not on"LOL

and Serena gone wild!!!!!

V being a hypocrat again

ahhh*


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Verm you be a Eurofag, how the hell did you watch it  

Streams? those are poor quality though


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2009)

I missed the episode, but let me ask the important question anyway...

WAS THERE A LOT OF JENNY IN THE EPISODE?


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> Verm you be a Eurofag, how the hell did you watch it
> 
> Streams? those are poor quality though



LOL:..I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)..I'm a gurl

But I am European.. I watched a stream yes--via 'Justin.tv'
and the stream was quite good and totally fluent
.. it only kicked me out 2 times.. So i only missed some minutes...and both times it were parts of Nate scenes..
LUCKY meeee!


@ Rukia
*Spoiler*: __ 



not really


----------



## pfft (Sep 14, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> LOL:..I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)..I'm a gurl
> 
> But I am European.. I watched a stream yes--via 'Justin.tv'
> and the stream was quite good and totally fluent
> ...



link the stream???? 


lulz and by eurofag I think he didnt mean anything by it. Its just a term.  also idk if vault is a he.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Sadly im not a amerifag i am a Eurofag too  



> Spotted Chuck Bass up to his old tricks..POOR Blair....."



Tell me it isnt so


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> Sadly im not a amerifag i am a Eurofag too
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me it isnt so



ahh u too???: welcome to tha club...


*Spoiler*: __ 



nahh not atm-- this episode was all about Chair trying to keep it heated--


----------



## pfft (Sep 14, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> I know it was a joke,.....
> Why capitalism fails---it was a live stream thogh..J Leno is on atm...
> I don't know if the restream it tonight...
> 
> ...




oh thanks fo the link anyways....


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 14, 2009)

It was decent episode at best


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 14, 2009)

I hope that they find plausible plots for this season.....


----------



## Alex. (Sep 15, 2009)

Watched the season premiere today...and it was..awesome. 

It was a good start..nice music...though I'm not really happy with Serena's choice for a bf.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm going to watch this week's episode  before I go to bed. I need to end my day well


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 15, 2009)

I admire ur willpower darlin'pek


----------



## Mia (Sep 15, 2009)

just watched it  Chuck x Blair pek 

but God could Nate's storyline be more boring 

and yay Carter


----------



## pfft (Sep 15, 2009)

OMg i just watched it and it was lovely. I loved it. Serena's dresses were awesome, and I loved jenny's hair.  Vanessa's hair though is fugly...  and omg chuck x blair   

It was a great first episode.... and I cannot wait for next week already.


also I loved all the music during.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2009)

Serena is such a whore


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2009)

Serena ruined this episode for me



Chuck and Blair ease the pain for me though


----------



## pfft (Sep 15, 2009)

an attention whore.   please notice me I will do anything to get your attention!   

I just laughed and said "oh serena"


----------



## krome (Sep 15, 2009)

Chuck and Blair pek 

They made the episode watchable.


----------



## pfft (Sep 15, 2009)

^ totally  

I loved everything chuck x blair related.


----------



## krome (Sep 15, 2009)

^ So did I. 


Especially at the end of the episode.


----------



## pfft (Sep 15, 2009)

I wonder if everyone has seen it yet. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I am gonna laugh when vanessa finds out about lilyxrufus kid and him using her.


----------



## Sen (Sep 15, 2009)

I loved the ChuckxBlair moments pek 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree about Vanessa and the new kid   I wonder if he actually likes her at all.  And if he's plotting to try and get some money, or if he just wants to meet his parents.  

Anyways, the Serena plot line kind of bored me, considering they could have done so much with her really.  Hopefully that will get more entertaining soon though.


----------



## krome (Sep 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one who hates Vanessa more and more as GG goes on?  Such an annoying


----------



## sworder (Sep 16, 2009)

chuck is too good for blair


----------



## pfft (Sep 16, 2009)

thats awesome about the music; Miike Snow has been someone I have been paying attention to lately.. his remixes are good.


----------



## Mia (Sep 16, 2009)

sworder said:


> chuck is too good for blair



/negged


----------



## Supercalifragilisticexpia (Sep 16, 2009)

sworder said:


> chuck is too good for blair


Nooo 
They're so cute together


----------



## Mia (Sep 16, 2009)

new promo pics 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sworder (Sep 16, 2009)

Jenny needs a tan


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 16, 2009)

Jenny looks amazing


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 16, 2009)

too blonde for my taste...--but that's fine..she is a cute girl^^


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2009)

Jenny? Too illegal.


----------



## pfft (Sep 16, 2009)

jenny needs to get rid of that nasty lipcolour....


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 17, 2009)

Whats up with Dans hair? 
Damn Chuck was so awsome in the latest episode!


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 18, 2009)

monday will be a good daypek..more basshole..


:awesoem


and I'M finally able to use my spoilerpic as sig^^


----------



## Uffie (Sep 18, 2009)

I see a bright future for Little J.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2009)

I think Jenny should cut her hair a bit. :] Don't really like her with long hair...looked better when it was shorter. 


Btw Uffie...could you do something about my ava?  I don't have ps at the moment.


----------



## Uffie (Sep 18, 2009)

do you have a more hq version of it? :3


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks!

Nope..sorry..it's ok like that.


----------



## pfft (Sep 18, 2009)

lil j always looks like a bitch in her pictures.  

also those are extensions she is wearing in that pic. i think


----------



## Uffie (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Uffie (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 20, 2009)

is there a new episode each week/month and what day is it then?


----------



## Sen (Sep 20, 2009)

There is a new episode typically every Monday, so tomorrow since it's Sunday   (In America, typically it takes about 6 hours to get put online, but it obviously varies since someone needs to do that first). 

Also sometimes they go through periods where there are no new episodes to torture us all


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh ok, looking forward to tomorrow then


----------



## Sen (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you from America too then? 

And yeah, same here   I can't wait to see Blair at school


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 20, 2009)

Nop, Belgium


----------



## Sen (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh still awesome   Although then it might not be out until Tuesday for you  

Who is your favorite character? 

I'm a huge Blair fan, and Chuck too of course


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 20, 2009)

So tomorrow biatches..
CAN'T waiiiit!!


----------



## Uffie (Sep 20, 2009)

I still haven't watched last weeks episode


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 20, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I still haven't watched last weeks episode



adorable Leighton pic...I liked that dress so much


and well.. u should honey^^


----------



## Sen (Sep 20, 2009)

Watch it soon  

There wasn't much that happened though, kind of an introduction episode, but some scenes were awesome 

Verm- Yeah same here, it should be awesome


----------



## Alex. (Sep 20, 2009)

Tomorrooowwwwwwwwwww.........





























is too far away. *insert tear drop


----------



## sworder (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope I remember to watch it on TV, missed it last Monday


----------



## Sen (Sep 20, 2009)

Luckily it's usually online pretty quickly though anyways 

Alex- I know   Also I love your avy


----------



## Alex. (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Julie. :]

Uuuu..Julie -> J. -> Little J.


----------



## Sen (Sep 20, 2009)

No  

That's the one good thing so far, Jenny hasn't really had any plot-worthy moments   Granted I'll admit that it's more fun when she's actually around so I have someone to hate


----------



## sworder (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope Blair changes back to her old self once classes start. I liked her when she was a bitch, not now being all insecure.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 20, 2009)

sworder said:


> I hope Blair changes back to her old self once classes start. I liked her when she was a bitch, not now being all insecure.



thats what i hope!!!!!

her new self will scare chuckles away


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes new episode today.

I liked the last episode. Lol Chuck and Blair playing their games


----------



## pfft (Sep 21, 2009)

^ i loved that too. Their game was  but its good they stopped. or is it


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 21, 2009)

Its good that Chuck seems really devoted, but I am sure they will play other, different games at some point. And most likely will involve ruining people, of course:ho


----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2009)

wth???


So while googleing gossip girl stuff...i stumbled across this pics...and this seems to be the korean version of the show. 

So...what do you think?


----------



## Sen (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't know there was a Korean version until just now 

Seems rather odd   Maybe I'll check out an episode though 

Also yay, only an hour more


----------



## pfft (Sep 21, 2009)

i want an ava sig of the korean blair.  

also I wanna check out that show lulz.


----------



## sworder (Sep 21, 2009)

Sen said:


> Also yay, only an hour more



completely forgot, thanks for reminding me 

Chuckkkkk pek


----------



## Sen (Sep 21, 2009)

pfft- If you do see it soon, then make sure to say if it's good please 

sworder- I know, so soon  

Anyways, off to watch the episode, hopefully it will be awesome


----------



## krome (Sep 21, 2009)

Watching it now.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 21, 2009)

okita said:


> Watching it now.



u have a stream?


----------



## krome (Sep 21, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> u have a stream?



No  Sorry.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 21, 2009)

its ok..

last week i had one this week I wasnt so lucky..I'll watch it when I wake up^^


----------



## krome (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2009)

Was planning on not watching this season until I could download a pack and do it, I failed. But I am liking it so far.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow just saw the episode. I can't believe what Blair did to Georgina.


----------



## sworder (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww Chuck and Blair at the end pek

I hope Serena gets screwed over by everyone


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, they were spooning.


----------



## krome (Sep 21, 2009)

Chuck was adorable. 

And Serena was as charming as always.


----------



## Logic (Sep 21, 2009)

So Blair and Serena came off as the messed up one this time.

Also I actually really liked Georgina in this episode.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 22, 2009)

It was awesome. 

Though..I kind feel sad for Blair...I mean right after she got her moment Dan had to ruin everything. 

Do you guys know by any chance what's the song at the beginning and end? Will have most of the songs uploaded for you tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 22, 2009)

HOW CUTE WAS THAT finalscene for CHUCK and BLAIR??????!!??




ahh and Serena that stupid *"trainwrack"*

I really enjoyed this episode


----------



## Uffie (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, Serena is even more annoying than Jenny now.


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 22, 2009)

That was a good episode. I am starting to dislike serena however


----------



## Alex. (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex. said:


> Do you guys know by any chance what's the song at the beginning and end? Will have most of the songs uploaded for you tomorrow or thursday.



Never mind. It's *Just Jack -Embers*. 


Download it here.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 22, 2009)

amazing episode. Serena needs to go,seriously fuck off. Chuck and Blair were so cute at the end pek



I loved the rest of what happened, except Dan being cool


----------



## pfft (Sep 22, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Wow, Serena is even more annoying than Jenny now.


 agreed. especially when she did that to chuck. 
like omg just burn all your bridges you have bitch.  rufus speaking to her was kinda aww. 



Moonshine said:


> That was a good episode. I am starting to dislike serena however



just barely?  

---------------
am i the only one thinking ; wtf is dan doing with georgina   that is crazy. 

great episode.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex. said:


> Never mind. It's *Just Jack -Embers*.
> 
> 
> Download it here.



thank u I'm looping it on my stereo atm..


----------



## Uffie (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree pfft, Dan is so stupid 

Just ignore the fact the girl is a crazy stalker.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 22, 2009)

Dan is as stupid as Vanessa wannabe-cool

I hope that she fails hard with that new love interest of hers


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2009)

Dan and Chuck are GG only redeeming qualities.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 22, 2009)

make that Chuck and Blair and we agree..lol
 nahh, kidding

well I also thought that nate storyline was kinda ..uhm ..boring...well though it was kinda cute he kept the bording ticket..


----------



## Uffie (Sep 22, 2009)

I like Dan, he can be pretty funny.  Not as good as Chuck and Blair though 

I can't stand Vanessa, her extensions look so bad.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 22, 2009)

it looks like birds can nest in her hair


----------



## pfft (Sep 22, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I agree pfft, Dan is so stupid
> 
> Just ignore the fact the girl is a crazy stalker.


I know! like who forgets who georgina sparks and what she can do  
but omg I was loving seein G back in action. 



Vermillionage said:


> Dan is as stupid as Vanessa wannabe-cool
> 
> I hope that she fails hard with that new love interest of hers


hahaha true, you know he is just using her. I will laugh if she develops real feelings for him. 



Havoc said:


> Dan and Chuck are GG only redeeming qualities.


Chuck  first and then Blair, then Dorota, then everyone else. 

lulz dan. 




Uffie said:


> I like Dan, he can be pretty funny.  Not as good as Chuck and Blair though
> 
> I can't stand Vanessa, her extensions look so bad.


lulz dan is funny in the fact that I laughed at him getting recognition from that girl about his story.  

also vanessa's lil rat tail actually looked better this episode than last episode. 
but agreed/


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2009)

There is no Gossip Girl w/o Dan, Blair is replaceable.

In fact, I'm writing the writers right now to replace her.

Take that!


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 22, 2009)

haha do so..


----------



## pfft (Sep 22, 2009)

hahahahaha Dan serves no purpose but to hypocritically judge and be exactly what he hates. an upper east side rich boy (thanks to Lily x Rufus) who rides in a limo and gets everything handed to him, also he is now popular in college.  Dan makes me laugh for this reason.  but he is hot so I can tolerate it  

Blair is intelligent witty, beautiful, a bitch, but a bitch with morale. She is the only woman fitted to ever be with the great Chuck Bass as well. Any other woman is not worthy of being anywhere near him and his greatness  

I actually laugh that you listed dan before chuck.


----------



## Uffie (Sep 22, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> it looks like birds can nest in her hair



Gives her gremlin face as well 



pfft said:


> I know! like who forgets who georgina sparks and what she can do
> but omg I was loving seein G back in action.
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't mind G as much this episode as I have in the past.  It's just I find storylines that revolve around her kinda tedious.

I feel sorry for Nate, he's literally just eye candy that gets the most dull story lines ever


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2009)

I gave the name of two people, it wasn't exactly a ranking...

Blairs purpose is to be an annoying bitch that at the end of every episode to get dissed. 

It's funny.

Dan drives the story,w/o him their is no GG. 

Don't blame me, blame the writers and producers that made it that way.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 22, 2009)

^^

I hope they make Blair awesome again at the moment she is set for fail..though her moment with Chuck was worth it^^


----------



## pfft (Sep 22, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Gives her gremlin face as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww good thing nate is super super hot, but I think that girl he is with has horrible acting skills  
poor nate. give him a better storyline! 





Havoc said:


> I gave the name of two people, it wasn't exactly a ranking...
> 
> Blairs purpose is to be an annoying bitch that at the end of every episode to get dissed.
> 
> ...



Havoc x Dan its canon     hey havoc would you ever wear a GG avatar? 

Blair doesn't always get dissed. she does the dissing too.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2009)

Blair gets cheated on, dissed by Dan, Serena, Georgina, Dan's little sister, taxi driver, hobo on the park bench.

You name them and at one point in time on the show they've dissed her.

I'd wear one of Dan, one of the pictures from our honeymoon.


----------



## pfft (Sep 22, 2009)

lulz @ taxi driver and hobo on park bench. 

she may get dissed but that doesnt mean anything. dan get dissed too for being poor, having no friends, being called lonely boy, etc. 

everyone at some point gets dissed on that show. 

i fail to see the point you are making in how blair is not more important than dan in the show.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 22, 2009)

pfft said:


> aww good thing nate is super super hot, but I think that girl he is with has horrible acting skills
> poor nate. give him a better storyline!



this is true^^

poor chace


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2009)

No, they make jokes about him being poor, superficial things.

She gets publicly made a fool of, like Monday.  That's why I like her.

How is Blair more important?  Almost every major plot point has revolved around Dan in one way or another.  Blair almost always plays a role on the sidelines until Dan or Serena needed her.  She's JV trying to get on the Varsity team.


----------



## pfft (Sep 22, 2009)

lulz its all superficial. even the blair disses are superficial. so are the awesome GG blasts.. 
which btw I havent really seen or heard of so far in season 3. 

Havoc do you like any of the females on GG?    I dont think it revolves around dan.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2009)

No, Blair get's exposed for being vapid, I wouldn't really call that superficial.

I don't dislike Blair, I mean, I'd like to fuck her and she's sometimes funny.  Other than that Vanessa is cool.


----------



## pfft (Sep 22, 2009)

you like vanessa more than blair?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2009)

Pro Dan discussion.  I approve.  Dan is hilarious.  And I actually think Penn is a decent actor.  I will probably go see that Stepfather flick in a few weeks.

I actually do sort of consider Dan the protagonist.  I think Havoc has a point.  I think Serena was supposed to be equally important to the overall plot, but her acting skills haven't been up to snuff and Blair and Chuck have benefitted with larger roles.  (Chuck was supposed to be a very minor character.)

Serena doesn't do much for me.  She has a lot of style at these awards shows, but that's her main contribution.  Nate is by far the most boring character on the show.  Every storyline with him sucks.  And they have tried a wide variety of things...they should just cut the cord at some point.


----------



## Leraine (Sep 23, 2009)

Juli! Why didn't you leave me a vm saying GG was on again?! 

Wait, does Sen even follow that show, anymore?


----------



## Alex. (Sep 23, 2009)

Of course she does. 

It's too god not to watch really. 

Also...will be uploading the songs from the new episode soon. Still searching for them.


----------



## Leraine (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh good then, it seems to be off for a very fresh start.


----------



## krome (Sep 23, 2009)

> Nate is by far the most boring character on the show. Every storyline with him sucks. And they have tried a wide variety of things...they should just cut the cord at some point.



Agreed.


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes Nate really needs to leave or have a much smaller role. Blair and Chuck are what is really tying the show together, and now it is Dan as well.  I am glad Jenny was not in this episode


----------



## Uffie (Sep 23, 2009)

MAGGIE


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes Uffie?

Hey does anyone know how long dans and serena's brother will be staying on the show?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2009)

They should put Nate in a coma.


----------



## Uffie (Sep 23, 2009)

That's actually a pretty good idea. 

Then from time to time they could do close ups of him to keep the ladies and gays happy.


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 23, 2009)

They shouldn't do close ups at all


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 23, 2009)

nate in a coma count me in


----------



## pfft (Sep 23, 2009)

lulz aww but i love nates beautiful eyes, and they would never be open if he were in a coma.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 23, 2009)

hmm
 then he needs to be in a wakecoma^^


----------



## krome (Sep 23, 2009)

Nate in a coma?  I like it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought Vanessa looked lovely


----------



## sworder (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 24, 2009)

is gossip girl back???


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 24, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> is gossip girl back???



Yes, you're a cock for not knowing


----------



## Leraine (Sep 24, 2009)

Instead of putting Nate in a coma, they should conveniently put one of his family members in a life threatening situation and not show him at all, anymore.

Basically what they did with Lily and wtf?! His storyline is being in a JuliaxRomeo kinda relationship?


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 28, 2009)

tonight

or tomorrow for most europeans^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwNLj8FDoD4&feature=PlayList&p=B77BA72E89F3F7BB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=81[/YOUTUBE]




Can't wait


----------



## sworder (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I'm gonna miss it tonight, need to do stuff


----------



## Mia (Sep 28, 2009)

Poor child


----------



## sworder (Sep 28, 2009)

Comfort me Yulana


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 28, 2009)

sworder said:


> Comfort me Yulana



You spell it wrong :/


----------



## sworder (Sep 28, 2009)

Alalya?

 Sounds ugly with yours first, unless you have a better suggestion


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 28, 2009)

Juli(y)a/ Alana..whats going oon


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2009)

There has been confirmation that Jack Bass will return this season.  I consider this great news.  Jack Bass is fucking hilarious and he's an asshole.  Always a great combination for a villain character.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 28, 2009)

*Europeans: watch GG live now:
Link removed

password: bosco*


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 28, 2009)

I like this show on season (1) still.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 28, 2009)

*O k *
_*
 I loved*_ this episode!!!

 There were next to no flaws.. except some side characters storylines maybe( Nate, Nate and ohh did I mention Nate is boooring?)

Chuck and Blair ruled that show( again).. It was so much fun to watch them together^^..especially on the auction and after that.

Even Serena sucked less..

What is Bree up to?


and crazy bitch Whoregina?

Scott is so lame.. 


 side note:This season started with little to no eric and jenny... wanna know where their story goes as well


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2009)

I know Chuck and Blair will eventually have problems and that they will probably fall apart at some point.  But I do admit that they are fun to watch each week.

Not enough Jenny so far this season.  Way too much Vanessa this week.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah theres always too much vanessa^^


----------



## krome (Sep 28, 2009)

Chuck an Blair were as adorable as always.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2009)

so much love

I don't want them to be apart 


NATE YAWN


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 29, 2009)

I love how they went to the auction to meet Nate's friends...yet there was no scene of her meeting any of them . All she did was over hear a conversation. And she was in more scenes than Nate.


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 29, 2009)

Going to watch it this evening  looking forward.


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 29, 2009)

Thomaatj said:


> Going to watch it this evening  looking forward.



yay--- enjoy it'
s fun as always


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2009)

It's coming


----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok..soo..it was.. 

Music as good as always. And I'll upload the music from episode 2 tonight.  


And fuck I hate Carter. I'd like to stick something right through that big forehead of his. 

Nate is as boring as ever...Bree should shoot him or something. And looks like Georgie's gonna be out again.


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 29, 2009)

Great episode . Serena is so hot 

Georgina is realy annoying, want her out the show and she's pretty ugly.

Chuck >> Pimp


----------



## sworder (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it wrong that I'm starting to like Carter?


----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah it is pretty wrong. 

And did you see Georgie's hips...they make me wanna puke. 

"*The Freshmen*" music.

Cobra Starship ft. Leighton Meester - Good girls go bad - B & D arrive at G's party. Repeats as D restarts the party.

Cobra Starhip - Hot mess - S and Carter ruin Chuck's meeting.

Names in Vain - Summons - D apologizes to V while buying textbooks.

Phoenix - 1901 -S, K, D & V chat while B is going up on stage, getting ready to annihilate G. 

Just Jack -Embers - starting song, B & C in bed, D & V are waken by V's call.

Music from *303* tomorrow! Look forward to it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2009)

you like Mr Footjob


----------



## Uffie (Sep 29, 2009)

I like Carter

Also is Bree from that really shit show Privileged?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2009)

I almost watched that rubbish


----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2009)

Bree is...shit with eyes.



> Oh ... Eww! Ewww!! EWWWW! I'm wearing a glove and I still wanna wash my hands!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2009)

"she stole my shoes"


i laughed hard


----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2009)

"*The Lost Boy*" music: 

Lissy Trullie - Ready for the floor  -  People arrive for the Sotheby's auction.

Miike Snow - Animal - Breakfast with S' fam,  C & B have their moment outside C's new hotel , Bree talks to Carter, G packs.

The World Record - We're #1 - B walks in on D&G ( lol..) , repeats as D leaves G's room and takes advice from S.


----------



## pfft (Sep 29, 2009)

i fucking loved the song at the end of this episode. 

i think bree is fugly as fuck... 

serena was aight this ep, and so was carter.   

chuck buying that hotel n shit at the end was so pek  
awww cuz blair believes in him.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2009)

Bree can go ahead and throw herself off a cliff for all I care...and so can Nate and Carter.

Also w(here)tf is Lily? Actually I think I do  know where she is...isn't she like having a baby irl? 


Also wtf happened to Jenny...wasn't she supposed to be under the spot light this season?


----------



## Uffie (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah her husband is like a crazy stalker in real life or something like that, so personal problems I guess


----------



## pfft (Sep 29, 2009)

^ whoa what?!?!! the woman who plays Lily  is going through a messy divorce or something right?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2009)

More boring couple...Nate/Bree or Scott/Vanessa?  lol, I think it's been dreadful watching these characters on screen so far this year.  I actually like Carter and Georgina, I think they both bring a lot to the show.

Ranking the characters and their contributions to the show so far for this season:

1).  Dan
2).  Blair
3).  Chuck - (Hasn't really been a pivotal player, but he's made me laugh at least.)
4).  Serena
5).  Carter
6).  Georgina
HM - Eric

I love Jenny, but she has yet to do anything this season.  Rufus, Vanessa, Scott, Nate, and Bree have basically been worthless.


----------



## pfft (Sep 30, 2009)

I just read some stuff about jenny, and her new bf they are gonna add to the show or something... actually this might be really old news.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 1, 2009)

Jenny has a bf?!


----------



## sworder (Oct 1, 2009)

Chuck isn't Chuck Bass anymore, I don't really like it. It's just Ed playing a different character.


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohh They can't ruin chuck.. we will have him back sooner or later


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2009)

sworder said:


> Chuck isn't Chuck Bass anymore, I don't really like it. It's just Ed playing a different character.


-shrug-

He seems the same to me.  Scheming against Carter last episode, bickering with Blair...this is what I have come to expect from him.

Loved this scene in the first episode.

?Waiter.  This glass is dirty and I?ve been waiting far too long.?

?Well I apologize ma'am. Surely there?s some way that I can make up for the poor service.?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkjhjJRdNbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2009)

wtf.......................


that srsly sucks..

plus it's missing some important chars..lik Jenny.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 2, 2009)

That isn't funny at all, trying way too hard 

Lol at the guy playing Chuck though


----------



## Nic (Oct 2, 2009)

Why isn't there an option for no one in that poll?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 2, 2009)

NIC GET OUT 

also, come on skype later


----------



## Nic (Oct 2, 2009)

Uffie said:


> NIC GET OUT
> 
> also, come on skype later



But I like it here. 

and why should I do that?


----------



## Uffie (Oct 2, 2009)

You don't like GG though, you aren't wanted around here 

Does there have to be a motive?


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 2, 2009)

that video...

It needs to be monday now


----------



## Nic (Oct 2, 2009)

Uffie said:


> You don't like GG though, you aren't wanted around here
> 
> Does there have to be a motive?



who says I don't like CG? 

You just want me around you.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 2, 2009)

Nic said:


> who says I don't like CG?
> 
> You just want me around you.



Don't troll my GG please


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 2, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkjhjJRdNbY[/YOUTUBE]



BLASPHEMY



from which gutter did they fetch that dick who is supposingly immitating CHUCK?!?


the only thing slightly good was Serna


----------



## Mia (Oct 5, 2009)

Carter is my new favourite character


----------



## sworder (Oct 5, 2009)

Mia said:


> Carter is my new favourite character



I'd say the same but not sure yet. Been indifferent to Chuck lately, and Carter has charm. I even find him better looking than the Bass


----------



## Mia (Oct 5, 2009)

I knew I could count on you ....


----------



## sworder (Oct 5, 2009)

Amazing people have similar taste


----------



## Mia (Oct 5, 2009)

sucker


----------



## sworder (Oct 5, 2009)

It's not like it makes a difference, she typed the liking Carter anyway


----------



## Mia (Oct 5, 2009)

wait who are you talking to?


----------



## sworder (Oct 5, 2009)

hell if I know, the Alan/Mia thing confuses me


----------



## Mia (Oct 5, 2009)

dun worry I feel the same


----------



## Sen (Oct 5, 2009)

Gossip Girl in 20 minutes


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL..

A/ M and sworder u are completely LOCO!!!!

but I still do love u all

GG.. cant wait to watch it later^^

Carter is sexy.. But still Bass is my Darling:

 I don't switch affections* that* easily like some others here



 But carter sure is getting more and more interesting...


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2009)

Tyra playing herself.....how typical. I wanted someone to cut that bitch.

Hilary Duff was ok. So funnyhow dumb Dan is. I swear he barely shows any emotion.

And  at Chuck and Jenny. I thought for a second that Chuck was going to rape Jenny again in that dress. 

Hilarious what Georgina is going to do next episode.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> But carter sure is getting more and more interesting...


Carter is the most fascinating character on this show.  I think he's very mysterious.  What's his backstory?  It seems out of character for him to give up his family fortune...so why did he?

It also amazes me how he has managed to make enemies out of every powerful family that lives in the Upper East Side of Manhattan.  (I still wish he had slapped the shit out of that ugly Buckley chick when she threatened him last week.)


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Carter is the most fascinating character on this show.  I think he's very mysterious.  What's his backstory?  It seems out of character for him to give up his family fortune...so why did he?
> 
> *It also amazes me how he has managed to make enemies out of every powerful family that lives in the Upper East Side of Manhattan.  (I still wish he had slapped the shit out of that ugly Buckley chick when she threatened him last week.)  *





Yes he is very interesting^^


*This is really :true

I wonder what his motives r as well

*


----------



## sworder (Oct 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Carter is the most fascinating character on this show.  I think he's very mysterious.  What's his backstory?  It seems out of character for him to give up his family fortune...so why did he?
> 
> It also amazes me how he has managed to make enemies out of every powerful family that lives in the Upper East Side of Manhattan.  (I still wish he had slapped the shit out of that ugly Buckley chick when she threatened him last week.)



Completely agreed, I'm starting to love Carter 

Missed it tho, much watch tomorrow


----------



## Mia (Oct 6, 2009)

what a lovely episode it was


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Carter is the most fascinating character on this show.  I think he's very mysterious.  What's his backstory?  It seems out of character for him to give up his family fortune...so why did he?
> 
> It also amazes me how he has managed to make enemies out of every powerful family that lives in the Upper East Side of Manhattan.  (*I still wish he had slapped the shit out of that ugly Buckley chick when she threatened him last week.)  *




She is Reba's daughter, don't make fun of her. 

I also liked the Master's of the Universe insert they placed in this episode. 

 Why does Blair always run into nerds.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 6, 2009)

hilary duff in ma GG


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 6, 2009)

HAHAHA half way through and from the vibes i'm getting Jenny and Chuck might happen pek

"And you do this to me? I'm Chuck Bass and I told you I love you"


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 6, 2009)

I liked what I saw^^

Chuck and Jenny gonna happen, don't worry.. They'd be stupid not to pick up that storyline

Though i loff my CHair... but a little fu**** jenny shouldn't matter... that's just fanservice..hahaha


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing like a 22 fucking a 16 year old. 

Ed will fly her to somewhere where she's legal.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 6, 2009)

In GG It's legal


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2009)

Ed Westwick must just be a really good actor or something.  He has chemistry with every character on this show.  Taylor is no exception.  I love Chuck/Jenny scenes.  Chuck's apology to Jenny last year was my favorite scene from the entire season.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2009)

Chuck is gonna get all of that



very skinny :/


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 7, 2009)

No, do not want .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> No, do not want .



Too bad. You're gonna have to shallow It, do not spit it out


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 7, 2009)

I am going have to shallow it? What?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I am going have to shallow it? What?


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Uffie said:


>



Fuck Jailbait.


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 7, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


>


I was trying to point out your spelling mistake


Roxxas said:


> Fuck Jailbait.



Ewww no she isn't


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I was trying to point out your spelling mistake



That's why It was funny


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 7, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That's why It was funny



I thought you were thinking I was an idiot and didn't understand what you were saying


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I thought you were thinking I was an idiot and didn't understand what you were saying



You're an idiot regardless, you will not accept JennyxChuck


----------



## sworder (Oct 7, 2009)

lol Blair, now bragging about how she has Chuck all for herself. Chuck Bass is like a fucking legend, and he knows how to deal with Blair so well. Funny how she thinks she's the one in control 

No Carter tho


----------



## Leraine (Oct 7, 2009)

I live in Germany. I've only ever seen her dubbed. It makes a fucking difference.


----------



## pfft (Oct 7, 2009)

lizzy maguire! <-- think i typoed that shit. 

this episode was kinda so/so

tbh the only redeeming parts of this episode was jenny humphrey


----------



## pfft (Oct 7, 2009)

that bitch is channeling lady gaga with no pants...


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 7, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You're an idiot regardless, you will not accept JennyxChuck


Ouch, that hurts 


Roxxas said:


> She may look like a skinny racoon sometimes but sorry I have a penis.


I like girls, she not good looking


pfft said:


> lizzy maguire! <-- think i typoed that shit.
> 
> this episode was kinda so/so
> 
> tbh the only redeeming parts of this episode was jenny humphrey


You you betrayed me!


----------



## pfft (Oct 7, 2009)

never moonshine! i was just saying that the episode was THAT BAD <<


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 7, 2009)

But that means jenny was actually good. Even in an episode so bad


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Ouch, that hurts
> 
> I like girls, she not good looking
> 
> You you betrayed me!



Eye of the beholder. 

And I can't believe Jenny went back to Queen bitch. The fuck is this shit?


----------



## pfft (Oct 7, 2009)

lulz i want her to be bitchy and establish her ass as queen... i admit it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2009)

I laughed my ass off at Nate's role this week.  No character involved with Gossip Girl has made these sort of appearances more than him.  It's like he is contractually obligated to appear in a set number of episodes...so he pops in and does something random when they have no ideas for him.  Nate's contribution this week was that he got to study with Dan.  Dan attends NYU, Nate attends Columbia.  WAS THAT REALLY THE BEST THEY COULD COME UP WITH?  LOL.

Dan was fucking hilarious like usual.

"Great movie.  You were amazing.  And I'm an idiot."  LOL.  Dan is probably the best written character on the show.  And he is starting to become quite the pimp.  He's hooked up with a lot of girls on this show; especially this season.  And I don't know whether or not any of you have seen the trailler for his upcoming movie The Stepfather or not, but he has a hot girlfriend in that movie too.

Chuck and Jenny are really compatible to me.  They seem to be about the same height.  I noticed it when I studied their scenes from this episode.  I also like how Chuck protected Jenny from Blair's tirade and he sort of sent her away without words; they must be pretty close to be able to communicate without words.  

Chuck and Jenny need more scenes together.  I hope the writers see the chemistry that Sasuke Bateman and I see.  Everyone that posted positively about Jenny will be repped btw.

Hilary Duff.  Definitely a lousy actress.  And from what I can see...it wouldn't kill her to lose a few pounds either.  She just needs to avoid overdoing it like Lohan and Richie.  She has a cute face though.  I will at least admit that.

I agree that the episode was lacking since Carter wasn't in it.  Sworder and I fucking want Carter back!


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2009)

I think that hot chick in the Stepfather was in Never Back Down and Zombieland.

Also I saw Chuck x Jenny first.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2009)

Zombieland?  Really?  The chick in The Stepfather is 406 in Zombieland?

I've seen that movie 3 times already and haven't really made that connection.

I don't know if I can give you credit for Chuck/Jenny either.  Sasuke Bateman, Pfft, and myself have been all about those 2 for a long time now.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2009)

Fine I'll give you Chuck x Jenny. 

But I got dibs on Vanessa x pile of shit.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 8, 2009)

Finally caught up 

Is it just me or was the styling so much better in season one?


----------



## Leraine (Oct 8, 2009)

Serena's outfit and make-up for the job interviews?  

Yeah, the outfits were way better, but still I liked her shirt when tyra/ursula had her break-down because of the ring. Though it was obviously only looking so well, because of the fake boobs.


----------



## krome (Oct 8, 2009)

Chuck and Jenny.  

I still like Blair, though.


----------



## pfft (Oct 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Finally caught up
> 
> Is it just me or was the styling so much better in season one?



agreed it was so much better in season 1 and two. 

were you a fan of the chuck scarf?  cant remember if you were. 

i dont miss that.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2009)

Why the fuck did Chuck even wear that scarf/ascot? Crossing from metro into homo territory.


----------



## pfft (Oct 8, 2009)

is this true? 
anyone hear about this? 
Samui says



> Lady Gaga to appear in Gossip Girl?
> 
> (UKPA) – 8 hours ago
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2009)

$5 dollars says she talks about her mangina on the show.

And wears this.


----------



## pfft (Oct 8, 2009)

lady gaga wear the same outfit twice  
tis absurd.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2009)

I meant to say that polar bear lion face + this






To create a fusion of shittery.


----------



## krome (Oct 8, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> I meant to say that polar bear lion face + this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



       .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 8, 2009)

Crap                     .


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 8, 2009)

I.... btw.. what was standing on that card on the clothes Chuck gave Blair?

someting.." I need..... lecture?"

well just wondered.

Chuck and Jenny will happen folks.. don't worry-- they need some new storylies...

Though from Spoilerpics.. of last weeks shooting... It still looks like Chuck and Blair are a couple.. so I predict Janny and Chuck end of season


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2009)

Needs moar Lesbiaaana tit grabbing.


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2009)

Dan is pimp yo  Still has nothing on Bart though


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 9, 2009)

Chuck and Jenny will not happen people .


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2009)

Chuck has really grown up


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

:WOW

awesome new episode...vanessa..is really growing into my eyes.  great acting this episode..though the family that got reunited was kind of pathetic imo.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2009)

meh seeing Nate and Serena alone was beautiful


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

seeing bree disappear was even more beautiful.


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 13, 2009)

*covers eyes-tries not to read above posts yet*

*dang i still havent watched*goes watches**


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2009)

Nate always get stuck with crap like that


----------



## Leraine (Oct 13, 2009)

It was actually kinda boring till the wedding and even afterwards it felt a little stale. 

Blair and Chuck should finally get their game on again. They've just been fishing in the pond all the time. They're a fucking explosive couple after all! The massage-scene was nice, though.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally watched the season 3 premiere, it was okay, Chuck and Blair were great as always, the whole Nate sub plot seems lame, and Jenny and Vanessa have become wallpaper. I hope they've got some interesting stories this year.


----------



## Mia (Oct 13, 2009)

Alex. said:


> seeing bree disappear was even more beautiful.



couldnt agree more. she looked ugly next to Archibald


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

she looked awful on her own...i think she was there to highlight nate's beauty.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2009)

Nate is ugly


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 13, 2009)

It was a rather boring episode


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2009)

I enjoyed it


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

i was just saying what mia wants to hear.


----------



## Mia (Oct 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Nate is ugly


you 


Alex. said:


> i was just saying what mia wants to hear.



you...keep doing that


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

carter is ugly. 

i'm starting to like vanessa..even more than serena..is that...wrong?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2009)

Alex. said:


> carter is ugly.
> 
> i'm starting to like vanessa..even more than serena..is that...wrong?



That's just common sense sweetie. Serena is an awful character.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

i like her more than blair.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2009)

Alex. said:


> i like her more than blair.


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 13, 2009)

Vanessa is better than Serena right now, but better than Blair? No


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

was curious what the general reaction would be. 


that's going straight to my sig.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Vanessa is better than Serena right now, but better than Blair? No


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 13, 2009)

Alex. said:


> was curious what the general reaction would be.
> 
> 
> that's going straight to my sig.


We all love blair here, however some love Jenny more. Which is completely wrong to love Jenny more.

Do you have the one where they are on the ground rolling?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 13, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Do you have the one where they are on the ground rolling?



I dont want to get you wet tonight


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

heck i love blair...nobody can match up to her.

the show should be called The Blair (&chuck) Show. 


Do you have the one where they're fighting on the porch?


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 13, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I dont want to get you wet tonight




Guess I will have to go look it up


Alex. said:


> heck i love blair...nobody can match up to her.
> 
> the show should be called The Blair (&chuck) Show.
> 
> ...



Excellent

Indeed, they are the heart of the show.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

Fighting on the porch god dammit!


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 13, 2009)

I love you SB pek.

The need to do another scene like that one


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2009)

My dad thinks Vanessa is ugly, he loves Lilly tho.



> Indeed, they are the heart of the show


.

Ep 12 they'll be broken up again, writers can't keep couples together.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Ep 12 they'll be broken up again, writers can't keep couples together.


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> My dad thinks Vanessa is ugly, he loves Lilly tho.
> 
> .
> 
> Ep 12 they'll be broken up again, writers can't keep couples together.



I am talking about them being the core of the show, better then the others, not them being a couple.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2009)

Tbh they've been the core ever since the latter part of the first season.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2009)

Gonna upload the songs from 304 and 305 tomorrow evening...if you still want me too. 

Night.


as i was saying earlier :


----------



## pfft (Oct 14, 2009)

this episode was good. i liked it.  

lily x rufus is cute. 

bree being gone is awesome.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone have a gif where Chuck was on top of Blair with the massage? That was hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

Dan is the core of the show.  He might not be the most exciting or the most flamboyant character...but he drives the plot.  He's like Vince on Entourage; just there sometimes...but nothing gets accomplished without him.  And he's fucking hilarious.  That always helps.


----------



## sworder (Oct 14, 2009)

Vince is amazing, dont compare him to Dan 

Gonna watch it now, hope Carter is around


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 14, 2009)

still havent watched it:/ but I shall do so now..


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2009)

Dan is looking good this season, I personally hope for more Dan and Blair, I think they play well off each other.

Like every season Jenny will be the core of this season, has she lost her virginity yet? I can't remember, that probably be her story this year.


----------



## sworder (Oct 14, 2009)

this episode sucked


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

You mum sucks Ray, you mum sucks


----------



## sworder (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd rather not know if she still sucks thank you very much


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

you didn't mention me saying "you" instead of "your"


I see you just don't care anymore


----------



## sworder (Oct 14, 2009)

I care about you not your spelling


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 14, 2009)

*I am the queen biatch of this thread noooow*



just sayin..


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 14, 2009)

indeed


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> indeed




 wow he actually looks amazing doing that


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> wow he actually looks amazing doing that



Haha, there are actually very few times he isn't amazing


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like she knows how to suck some good dick. Chuck knows what's up.


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 14, 2009)

Those are some nice gifs

Next episode is hopefully better.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm worried about Carter.  Those guys in the limo with him clearly mean business.  I think that limo is probably headed to Pine Barrens (Soprano's reference).


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2009)

I watched the second ep, how old is Blair? Did she really think anyone cares about status, it was a stupid subplot. Serena is useless as ever, Vanessa became less than wall paper as did Nate. And Jailbait was no where to be seen. Wtf Chuck's the only one with a story now. I hope there's some sort of mystery this season, otherwise they got squat, Blair wanting to be queen B again won't last long.

And where's Lily? Has she left the show?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

No she had some family issues during filming those episodes( i think) she'll be back


----------



## sworder (Oct 14, 2009)

Lily is the hottest character yo


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I watched the second ep, how old is Blair? Did she really think anyone cares about status, it was a stupid subplot. Serena is useless as ever, Vanessa became less than wall paper as did Nate. And Jailbait was no where to be seen. Wtf Chuck's the only one with a story now. I hope there's some sort of mystery this season, otherwise they got squat, Blair wanting to be queen B again won't last long.
> 
> And where's Lily? Has she left the show?



Problem is, Blair is the one that cares about status, so yeah she thinks everyone else does as well. As to it being a stupid subplot...well its really only in her nature to want to lead around all the other girls, so boring yes but it is to be expected. I have a feeling that the mystery will come in later, because honestly if they just brush off Serena looking for her dad, and him never showing up that would be a waste of time, so I think he will come into play(hopefully)


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

sworder said:


> Lily is the hottest character yo



If she wasn't seen as a whore


----------



## pfft (Oct 14, 2009)

^ like mother like daughter.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ like mother like daughter.



 so true....


----------



## pfft (Oct 14, 2009)

i know you still love lily bass sasuke bateman.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2009)

> As to it being a stupid subplot...well its really only in her nature to want to lead around all the other girls, so boring yes but it is to be expected.



I wouldn't say it was boring but I would have preferred more Dan and Blair together, tho I dislike the fact that Dan still thinks he's so great, and Blair is some devil

Does anyone here care about Nate's story? I'm not feeling it at all.


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 14, 2009)

Nate is the funny fodder nin of GG


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

Carter, Chuck, and Jenny are the only characters I care about right now.  I will always like Eric, but it seems like he will never gain a bigger role.

And the show will miss Georgina.  She was a decent antagonist.


----------



## Farih (Oct 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Does anyone here care about Nate's story? I'm not feeling it at all.



Sadly, no...I FF'ed through all his scenes in this week's episode.  It's a shame, too, because I think Chase Crawford is incredibly gorgeous and talented and if they gave him more of a role with the rest of the cast, the ratings would be much higher.  

And I'm starting to really hate the Blair/Chuck s/l....


----------



## Mia (Oct 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I wouldn't say it was boring but I would have preferred more Dan and Blair together, tho I dislike the fact that Dan still thinks he's so great, and Blair is some devil
> 
> Does anyone here care about Nate's story? I'm not feeling it at all.



nope. nor do we care about his personality. but he's good looking I dont mind wasting some time looking at him


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 15, 2009)

Mia said:


> nope. nor do we care about his personality. but he's good looking I dont mind wasting some time looking at him



e x a c t l y


----------



## Alex. (Oct 15, 2009)

farihstar said:


> And I'm starting to really hate the Blair/Chuck s/l....


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2009)

Which ep are you guys on? Im going with Itv 2 pace and were on ep2. Shit Georgina left already?


----------



## krome (Oct 15, 2009)

Going to watch the third episode now ~


----------



## Alex. (Oct 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Which ep are you guys on? Im going with Itv 2 pace and were on ep2. Shit Georgina left already?



We're all on episode 5.  I think.


----------



## Sen (Oct 16, 2009)

I forget too, but the Georgina stuff is pretty much over I think 

Either way, I've been loving GG, can't wait for the next episode


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 16, 2009)

the next one is the one with a spechuuul kiss



*YAY*

*
YAY  YAY   YAY


 YAY  lol*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0SGrWDa-og[/YOUTUBE]


OMG THERE WILL BE A THREESOME IN GOSSIP GIRL?!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 16, 2009)

Wait If it's Chuck and another guy I'm done 


Edit
If its either  Eric, Dan or Nate then yeah


----------



## pfft (Oct 16, 2009)

threesome prediction is,  serena, carter, and new person in the show. 

or, lil j, eric, and her new bf who is bisexual 

blair, serena, chuck 


thats all. 

it should be a new poll question.  well maybe. or maybe not


----------



## krome (Oct 16, 2009)

Threesome?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 16, 2009)

i asked for a new poll apparently it cant be done


----------



## pfft (Oct 16, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL! that is fucking BULLSHIT!   because the claymore thread in the library section or w/e always gets new a new poll.  i have seen it change at least 3 times.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 16, 2009)

The mod lied to me


----------



## pfft (Oct 16, 2009)

who was it? also WTF!!!!! 

I think we should get a new poll.  

this thread needs a new poll.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 16, 2009)

MechaTC 


He's getting a piece of my mind when we get the new poll


----------



## pfft (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah. you should tell him/her/it that we all want a new poll and if claymore thread gets one then so should we.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2009)

Claymore thread got my fav thread shut down, I fucking hate those guys.



> OMG THERE WILL BE A THREESOME IN GOSSIP GIRL?!



I would get excited but they'll probably show nothing

It'll probably be Nate since he's useless other than taking off his shirt or lying on a bed>_>

And has Chuck's gay kiss happened already?


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> And has Chuck's gay kiss happened already?



That will happen Monday


----------



## Alex. (Oct 17, 2009)

We should turn this thread into a FC .:WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2009)

Gossip Girl has lost it's balls. I mean really, Chuck bass and the like are suposed to be the devil. The best the forces of good and evil can came up with when they team up is weaksauce stuff like "buy him a ticket" and "get a restraining order"


I need to see more diabolical things


----------



## krome (Oct 17, 2009)

> And for the record, he and Bass rehearsed the kiss. Several times.



.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2009)

orly?**


----------



## Sen (Oct 17, 2009)

New poll  

We still need an admin though to reset it so we can vote again.  Blair, Serena, and Chuck would be interesting, but it seems so unlikely in the show 

Anyways, only 2 more days to the new episode 

Also, who does Chuck kiss?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 20, 2009)

HAHA Chuck kissing a guy wasn't so bad after all  he was still amazing I loved it pek


----------



## Sen (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah Chuck was epic 

omg I actually don't like Blair very much right now   I can't believe she did that to Chuck  

It was funny to see Vanessa go evil though, although she's pretty bad at it.  So much evilness going on this season in general, makes it interesting


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 20, 2009)

Finish watching the episode 

Lily and Rufus are so cute. Nate and serena....yawnz

Blair is such a bitch 

NOW JENNYxCHUCK CAN HAPPEN


----------



## Leraine (Oct 20, 2009)

Urgh, seriously. Can they finally stop trying to make Blair look like a fucking social and emotional failure? 

T__________________T


----------



## Mia (Oct 20, 2009)

Chuck's scene with the guy was just great 


is it weird that I dont find Hillary Duff annoying?


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 20, 2009)

I liked the kiss too  >3



the rest was .hmm.. well..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 21, 2009)

> Urgh, seriously. Can they finally stop trying to make Blair look like a fucking social and emotional failure?



It will make people accept JennyxChuck even more . 


Bet she'll love him more


----------



## Uffie (Oct 22, 2009)

Tut, tut.  I'm not that kind of girl.


Oh Chuck


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 22, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Tut, tut.  I'm not that kind of girl.
> 
> 
> Oh Chuck



 

It was done well



 can't believe he'd consider himself the girl in the relationship though


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 22, 2009)

Blair made me mad for the first time


----------



## sworder (Oct 22, 2009)

New low, can't say I like Chuck that much anymore 

And Blair is just sad as well. I think I like Serena more now. Dan and Olivia are pretty entertaining, keep it up


----------



## krome (Oct 22, 2009)

Chuck.


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2009)

I had to turn away when the kiss was about to happen and what made it more scary wasChuck saying that wasnt his first time  

Oh Chuck you havd fallen off big time, Dan is a bigger pimp than you now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 22, 2009)

Stop the Chuck hate 


 almost said Chick instead of Chuck


----------



## pfft (Oct 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It was done well
> 
> 
> 
> can't believe he'd consider himself the girl in the relationship though



mmm he wasnt... you might not have many homosexual friends but he was not being gender specific when he said that line.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2009)

wow, so much homo hate in this thread. Chuck has always found mortal's little things like love, and sexual devotion to be beneath him.

And Blair? Finally, Blair had an actual plan who was actually smart had an actual plot and was actually manipulative.
Best episode in the entire season


----------



## Mia (Oct 23, 2009)

^yeah would been cool hadnt the plan failed


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol im still on ep3, ahh Blair and her little childish games, I saw this kiss on Youtube tho, you call that a kiss? That was barely a peck

And Chuck's comment points towards him being the one who will take part in the threesome.

My hopes for a Dan/Serena/Scott as a holy trinity is looking slim


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2009)

> My hopes for a Dan/Serena/Scott as a holy trinity



  .


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2009)

Thats fucking messed up


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

Please you all want to see it too.


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2009)

No way  Thats really messed up 

Either way Scott loses


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2009)

Scott is better looking than Dan 

Lily+Rufus = perfection


----------



## Uffie (Oct 23, 2009)

Scott is hobbit sized


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2009)

But sexified


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

> Scott is better looking than Dan



I hate to admit it but Dan's really sexy this season


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 25, 2009)

so excited for the club opening tomorrow..this episode looks like it has potential


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 27, 2009)

Great episode, Serena got shhhhhhhhhhhhamed


  LMAO at Nate, what he said to Serena was amazing.


pek Rufus and Lily were so cute


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2009)

Actually caught most of this one, not bad. I am liking the new season so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2009)

Jenny looks like a tramp.

Is she still underage?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Jenny looks like a tramp.
> 
> Is she still underage?



Yeah, I think she was 14 when the show started.

Edit: Surprisingly she's older than I thought, she's 17 as of July. (actually has a birthday close to my friend's)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2009)

Didn't get to see last night episode. (Fucking work)

Guess I'll have to go hunting for it online


----------



## Mia (Oct 27, 2009)

nice episode. Blair is the best no matter what 


and poor Eric I wanted to hug him


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2009)

Found it online. Chuck is still badass.


----------



## Sen (Oct 27, 2009)

Loved the new episode 

I was about to rage at Blair, but the ending was pretty awesome.  

Poor Eric indeed  

I actually think Jenny is rather pretty, I love her long hair.  

I can't wait until next week   This season has been pretty awesome so far.  I also like that there is no more Dan x Serena stuff constantly going on, they seem better on their own


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2009)

Much Much better on their own, Blair surprised me alot this episode


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2009)

I actually really like Dan/Olivia.  They work for me.  Not as good as Serena/Carter; but close.

Nate/Dan watching Olivia's Endless Night films was pretty amusing.  (They really can't find anything for Nate to do though; can they?  He continues to be a filler character.)

Jenny needs more scenes.  It looks like Bateman has found some pictures; so hopefully we will see more of her soon.


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 28, 2009)

this Episode was crap till the middle.. the second half was better


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 3, 2009)

Chuck has grown so much, the whore and the bitch never learn


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 3, 2009)

I will watch the latest episode now...


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2009)

> Blair: [to Serena] No! If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck ... the only prostitute here ... is you.



This really cracked me up. 


The only...OMG! moment was when serena pushed blair in the cake. 

Other then that nothing really...looking forward to the next episodes.


----------



## pfft (Nov 3, 2009)

^ i also liked that shit... 

also lol scott is so short, and kinda fugly. dan is pretty handsome 


the only good thing about this episode was looking at nates hot face i guess.  
oh and that moment where serena is called a prostitute.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 3, 2009)

Am I the only one who notices Nate's hillbilly close together eyes?  He's not hot to me 99% of the time, I wish he was


----------



## pfft (Nov 3, 2009)

lol his eyes probably seem close together due to those high chiseled cheek bones and him having bangs although his man bangs are above his eyebrows but it can make the face seem smaller thanks to the hiding of his forehead. 

have you seen his sister though? she is not pretty really at all.


----------



## Sen (Nov 3, 2009)

Nate has a sister, irl you mean? 

Loved the episode   Also I can't wait until next week, the threesome better not involve Chuck sine he's loyal to Blair 

Oh and I saw this today: 





> Today, I walked into the living room to find my parents fighting for the remote. One wanted to watch Monday night football, the other wanted to watch Gossip Girl. After rude remarks and unnecessary words were spoken, my mom finally gave up and said she would watch football in her room. I'm a little worried about my dad. MLIA



  Epic


----------



## pfft (Nov 3, 2009)

i love MLIA over the FML ones. 

and I meant chace's sister irl


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 4, 2009)

pfft said:


> i love MLIA over the FML ones.
> 
> and I meant chace's sister irl



Ugly like her brother


----------



## Uffie (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Uffie (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## sworder (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2009)

Ha Ha lol McDean, you'll get banned for that SB

I swear the reveal of Scott being the son was really crap, and Lilly was being a moron too. Right now the Carter storyline's quite interesting, I really don't get why Georgina was all that interested in Dan  tho, he's kind of dull and self-important. Nate is utterly useless.

And Jenny's looking really weird, she looks like a tranny.



> Today, I walked into the living room to find my parents fighting for the remote. One wanted to watch Monday night football, the other wanted to watch Gossip Girl. After rude remarks and unnecessary words were spoken, my mom finally gave up and said she would watch football in her room. I'm a little worried about my dad. MLIA



I swear my dad watching the show now, he comments on everything, he dissed the fuck out of Georgina tho, he was like why is this pasty faced moron back when he saw her. He's obsession with Blair is creepy, Im pretty sure he taped the eps where Blair is wearing her nighty


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted but it seems like Gossip Girl is getting a bit of bad press.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah i read about this..
All I say is : USA---

 my my my... In Europe nobody would really bother.. or at least care about what a small group complains about...

I bet the threesome isnt any "bad" at all.. lmao..
 they should pull out the broomsticks out of their prude asses


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I kind of have to agree with them about the CW, the commercials on there (especially last year) focused more on the sex in the shows than the plot and it make some shows seem like there was no plot. But the issue is that they should probably watch when they put them on, like during shows kids watch and they should probably tone the commercials down.

But why are kids watching Gossip Girl?

A study was done that found out teens who watch shows of a sexual nature were more likely to have children before the age of 18.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2009)

Because one, they put on Aaron Tveit for an episode or two. WIN.

And two, because, ahum.. shut up D:


Anywhom I lol'ed when lily comented on their whole impact on thi week's episode was "Did you realy think they came in to play scrabble with us fr five hours?"


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to the new episode. 


also I don't think gg has that much sex...i mean there's that scene with s and nate and a few with blair and chuck...and one or two with serena and dan...and one with dan and olivia...but that's about it..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't seen this show in a while, new Jenny is growing on me really. But I hope Blair busts her ass.


----------



## Sen (Nov 9, 2009)

Same here 

lol if you're watching the episode   It's pretty awesome so far, won't spoil the Europeans though until tomorrow 

Also omg I think I just realized who the threesome is going to be


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

It should just be a huge group orgie! Whole cast.

And yeah I think I know who it is too. The fall out from it is what matters more than anything. It's not like this is HBO.


----------



## Sen (Nov 9, 2009)

omg did not expect this at all until near the end of this episode 

True, the fall out should be interesting.

omg


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

I did expect this when this started, I'm happy with who it is.


----------



## Sen (Nov 9, 2009)

omg it's so weird in some ways   Although better than I had expected.  Kind of, but it makes an interesting threesome for sure  

Also Eric   I can't wait to see what happens.  I actually kind of like Bitch!Jenny, but more so the drama involving it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah she's basically a Blair Junior.

Oh shit, this ending was good....

And they played Blairs CD in the show.


----------



## Sen (Nov 9, 2009)

omg that last text  

Now next week will be much more interesting


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

Sen said:


> omg that last text
> 
> Now next week will be much more interesting



Yeah this shit is going to be good.


----------



## Sen (Nov 9, 2009)

I definitely agree there  

Next week seems so far away ;_______;  

I want to see what Eric plans to do as well. Although that probably won't be next week, I don't know.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah I think that we're getting close to the mid season break and that means some big stuff will go down.


----------



## Sen (Nov 9, 2009)

True, although I don't really want a mid-season break


----------



## sworder (Nov 10, 2009)

missed this last night, gonna have to watch it online how lame


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2009)

That ending  

Dan is fucking pimp


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG 

 Poor Eric but yeah OMG  Vanessa!?! Dan yeah, but Vanessa?! :amazed

When I was watching It was I was screaming my head off I still can't believe It


----------



## sworder (Nov 10, 2009)

Dan is such a playa now 

Poor Nate never does anything, he was just around like always.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll never admit to Dan being a player or pimp. It was impressive though, I remember when he was a virgin


----------



## sworder (Nov 10, 2009)

how low the show has gone, Chuck kissing guys and fixing girl problems while Dan dates movie stars and fucks two girls at once


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> how low the show has gone, Chuck kissing guys and fixing girl problems while Dan dates movie stars and fucks two girls at once



Shut up, never compare the two


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

This show seems to inspire a lot of "omgs"



sworder said:


> how low the show has gone, Chuck kissing guys and fixing girl problems while Dan dates movie stars and fucks two girls at once



Yeah a character being bi instantly undoes everything else about them :S


----------



## Mia (Nov 10, 2009)

Jenny = season one Blair. awesome


----------



## Sen (Nov 10, 2009)

I have to agree about Jenny, I still obviously prefer Blair but this new attitude has brought up interesting scenarios.  

Nate is pretty lame these days yeah  

And don't compare Dan and Chuck   They have kind of switched roles a bit though, but Chuck pulls off the dedicated boyfriend thing quite well unlike Dan 

I can't wait to see the fall out from the threesome though


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

I hate Nate, he just seems useless and I never liked his character so him floating around in the show just seems to waste time.


----------



## Mia (Nov 10, 2009)

lolz Nate is like a cheat code in Upper East Side. you need just walk down the stairs with him


----------



## Sen (Nov 10, 2009)

Hopefully he'll actually have a role soon, but it's a bit sad when he can get overshadowed by all the other characters so easily  

Was he ever really interesting though?  I think he's pretty attractive, but rather boring in the show.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Sen said:


> Hopefully he'll actually have a role soon, but it's a bit sad when he can get overshadowed by all the other characters so easily
> 
> Was he ever really interesting though?  I think he's pretty attractive, but rather boring in the show.



I think he looks and acts kind of like a douchebag. I've pretty much hated him like always.


----------



## Mia (Nov 10, 2009)

he had sex with most of the female cast. not like it makes up for his lack of presonality...just saying ^^


----------



## Sen (Nov 10, 2009)

Guess we'll see if he continues to play a role on the show, at this rate they might as well just replace him


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Mia said:


> he had sex with most of the female cast. not like it makes up for his lack of presonality...just saying ^^



But so have Chuck and Dan...I mean Dan has slept with everyone but Blair and his sister.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 10, 2009)

I want Dan & Blair to get it on.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I want Dan & Blair to get it on.






Shut up


----------



## Uffie (Nov 10, 2009)

What?  They have good chemistry


----------



## Sen (Nov 10, 2009)

Lies


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not having It Uffie


----------



## TorQuoise (Nov 10, 2009)

i read the books. they were shit. the tv show is even more so.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 10, 2009)

They can rule over NYU together 

So much better than Vanessa.


----------



## Sen (Nov 10, 2009)

TorQuoise- Interesting opinion 

Dan will never rule over New York.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 10, 2009)

TorQuoise said:


> i read the books. they were shit. the tv show is even more so.



Yeah, yeah.  We don't care.



Sen said:


> Dan will never rule over New York.



Well, if the writers are going to insist on making Dan the cool guy this season then Blair should be in on it


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2009)

I can accept Dan and Blair.

But only if I get Jenny and Chuck as well.  

Speaking of Jenny...why exactly was Eric plotting against her this episode?  It seemed out of character for him.  I know Jenny hasn't exactly treated him well lately, but he is usually above this sort of drama.  And I thought Jenny did a good job explaining her situation when she practiced dancing...

The idea of Jenny ruling the UES is hot.  I want Serena and Blair to be her underlings.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I can accept Dan and Blair.
> 
> But only if I get Jenny and Chuck as well.
> 
> ...



No, I would stop watching.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought that was a terrific episode.  The plot focused on some of the secondary characters that don't get enough screen time and it was a refreshing change.  I hope to see more Jenny vs. Eric in the future.

Nate's role has really been reduced.  I laughed when I saw the promo for next week.  Nate's screen time this season is basically just appearing in friendship scenes with Dan or Chuck.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 10, 2009)

> You can tell it was a good episode of Gossip Girl because the much-hyped threesome wasn’t even the best part. In fact, it kinda yielded mixed emotions…at least from me. Hilary Duff attempting to be sexy just felt, uh, weird. I had a similar reaction to seeing Julie Andrews naked in the movie S.O.B. It’s just not something you want to see, kinda like grown women wearing Loony Tunes paraphernalia. But, honestly, the whole thing was pretty chaste. Aside from a shot of them all in bed together in the end, it was basically no more risqué than a game of spin the bottle.
> 
> I still really think a guy-on-guy-on-guy love story would have been hotter but that could be my own personal bias. Chuck needed to somehow be involved in this situation. He’s the sexually adventurous one. Dan’s and Vanessa’s idea of experimenting is picking out exotic teas at the coffee shop.
> 
> ...



hmmm, sums it up pretty well


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 10, 2009)

I still haven't watched the last two episodes, I need to do so


----------



## pfft (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG I AM IN LOVE WITH JENNY HUMPHREY'S TRANSITION INTO BITCHDOM! 

go jenny go! that bitch is fucking fierce! 

lol the new girl Kira is that lil chubbie girl from Spanglish. I love that movie and recognized her. BUT bitch better watch out she isn't any match for Little J. 

I also loved her interactions with Blair. It was awesome. 

I was soooo OMG with the dan vanessa olivia threesome!  
interesting to see what happens in the next episode. 

I read that quote Uffie and completely agree about Jonathan. 

Cept I loved Jenny's dress.   and i like her hair.  

great episode!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2009)

> I still haven't watched the last two episodes, I need to do so



Im so behind, bloody Itv2

Nate is wallpaper, always was and always will be. Useless, zero personality and his treatment of Blair in Season 1 still pisses me off. Vanessa and Carter are more important secondary characters than him.

And Dan And Blair would be awesome, I've supported them from Season 1, go Blan.

So the Dan, Serena and Scott threesome didn't take place then?


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 11, 2009)

*I actually enjoyed this last episode.. 

Finally new plots

Erik and Jenny 

Serena/Blair/Chuck pek
 Nice -nice -nice^^
*
LOL @ the threesome--haha( Dan's face when The gurls kissed was so funny)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2009)

Did anyone have issues downloading this? I couldn't get it and before that Supernatural wouldn't download until days after release.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 11, 2009)

I havent downloaded this yet.. I just watched it online


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah I think something is wrong with some of the trackers.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol i keep watching the threesome scene...with this stupid smile on my face.

It's something like...oh I'm so prouuud. 

They couldn't have picked better chars for this.


----------



## pfft (Nov 11, 2009)

oh have you bitches seen this yet? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQHxvLgKCW0[/YOUTUBE]

do you care?


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 11, 2009)

pfft said:


> oh have you bitches seen this yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQHxvLgKCW0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> do you care?



omg.. what is she wearing.. that black desaster which looks like she is a cheap hooker???



I love Leighton.. but that dress is a crime!


and her in th eback of a limo... the only one she should be doing there is Chuck (lol--fangirl /rant)


----------



## pfft (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i thought she looked really slutty too...  in a bad way.


----------



## **Confessa** (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL I watched the episode just for the threesome (or DV in particular actually). Heard everyone saying it was great. It was a good episode. First time I watched GG in about a year, though I did follow what happened...a bit. 

Dan actually looked quite hot in this episode, and I thought DV was very hot.  

LM looks slutty in that video, but what's the surprise, many female singers are slutty in their music videos these days. It's a little painful to watch actually.


----------



## Sen (Nov 11, 2009)

Haven't seen that video   I don't know, I don't love her singing voice, she's not bad but I think she's a much better actress.  

Gossip Girl is getting good 

Also that tl;dr post Ella made (well copied), a lot of good points


----------



## Sen (Nov 11, 2009)

So who do you guys think will win in the Eric vs. Jenny things?


----------



## pfft (Nov 11, 2009)

I LOVE THE ERIC V JENNY SITUATION! 

eric and that lil homely girl whats her face should team up to try to take Jenny down.


also the long by leighton has this sort of 80s vibe to it the more I listen... so its kind of growing on me.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2009)

Jenny. 

She's too much of a darth vader not to. Plus she gained blair's respect once again...so there's no way eric will have someone as powerful as blair to help him next time.


----------



## pfft (Nov 11, 2009)

I cant believe that little whats her face thinks she wont sink back out of the spotlight. like girl you are messing with little J.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 11, 2009)

I think this Jenny Eric thing will go on for some time... and Jenny will take th eupper hand again and again.. maybe with some backthrows.. but in general it'll be like it was this last episode.. 
In the end.. she will only gain more power

But I guess some huge Drama.. will reunite both again later this season.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2009)

Aaron Tveit is the only relevant thing in this show, with or without hillary duff's threeway


----------



## Leraine (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so scared right now.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 12, 2009)

Leraine said:


> I'm so scared right now.


----------



## Leraine (Nov 12, 2009)

xoxo staredad


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

Was he caught doing something wrong maybe?

Saw the Chuck kiss finally. Normally my homophobic parents would say something but they all watched and didn't even care. Don't  you think Dan and Olivia got really dull really quickly?


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 12, 2009)

_Updating a story we told you about earlier this week, the CW officially confirmed its rumored plan to put Gossip Girl on a six-week hiatus early next year.

This is part of a strategy to air three shows - Gossip Girl, One Tree Hill and the new drama Life UneXpected - in two time slots with zero repeats of any.

While six weeks with no Gossip Girl is a letdown, you can sort of the logic of the CW. And at least we have each other here at Gossip Girl Insider, right?

Bottom line? Gossip Girl will air Monday, January 11 and then return on Monday, March 8, when it will air every Monday until the end of the third season.

_



ohh nooooo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> _Updating a story we told you about earlier this week, the CW officially confirmed its rumored plan to put Gossip Girl on a six-week hiatus early next year.
> 
> This is part of a strategy to air three shows - Gossip Girl, One Tree Hill and the new drama Life UneXpected - in two time slots with zero repeats of any.
> 
> ...



Yeah I heard this on the news, they're putting a new show in so they can do something with scheduling and not worry abut filming and having to show reruns.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 12, 2009)

well.. will be a time of patience then..


----------



## Sen (Nov 12, 2009)

omg that's such a long wait without Gossip Girl  

Also I think the Dan-Olivia thing is really interesting actually, esp. with the new twist   I doubt it will last much longer given that Olivia is only set to be there for half the episodes or less I thought.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

Olivia turned out to be your typical whore actress, I still haven't seen the threesome ep, prob have to wait two weeks.


----------



## Sen (Nov 12, 2009)

Can't you watch it online?  

I've seen episodes streaming pretty early after it airs too.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

Nah I can stream but Im watching it on tv in the UK, tbh right now I don't feel the need to watch it online. Honestly the show's become like a family show for some reason, I like watching with my parents throwing in random comments. Especially about Chuck.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 12, 2009)

He's watching it on ITV, silly man!


----------



## Rice Queen (Nov 12, 2009)

Blair is acting so childish recently, its kind of annoying. And Chuck, god gave you balls so use them and put that bitch back in to line.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

Still the best scene ever on Gossip Girl.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFVi2ahbFK4[/YOUTUBE]

Nice little sneak peak for this week's episode.  I would love to have Jenny as my tour guide.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEtiEdQSt4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uffie (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks interesting


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

I had two thoughts while watching that sneak.

1).  Jenny is growing more and more beautiful with every episode.  Soon she will be at Serena's level.

2).  Chuck is also a lucky bastard.  Jenny told him that he owes her.  I bet he can't wait till she decides to collect.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 16, 2009)

nice jenny is finally getting a good storyline again

Can't wait to see how this all turns out.. Spoilers look interesting... I read something about drugs as well though.....hmmmmm


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2009)

she gowna expand something allright


Also, where's mah aaron tveit at?


----------



## Uffie (Nov 16, 2009)

aaron tveit = trip?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2009)

tripp vanderbuilt
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61EL69OZSlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uffie (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh cool, I like his character a lot.  He's pretty hot too


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 16, 2009)

trip seems inetresting.. i liked him too so far^^


----------



## Leraine (Nov 16, 2009)

Sadly, Trip is condemned to cheat on his wife.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 16, 2009)

At least they've set his wife up as a bitch


----------



## Leraine (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't want it to be a: 'Man finds out about his wife's betrayal for his cause and decides to use it as a pretense to fuck childhood friend.' plot.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol, everything about gossip girl turns into that 

Why, in fact, that's the guy in my set since the tony's in case you haven't noticed


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 16, 2009)

well i wouldn't mind if trip and Serena get it on.. as long as it wont kill his reputation.. which it probably will.. cause it's GG^^


----------



## Leraine (Nov 16, 2009)

GG YOU WILL BE THE DEATH OF ME!


----------



## Mia (Nov 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]CbfUmooh0QA[/YOUTUBE]









now thats lovely


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

Serena and breaking up families whats wrong with the bitch


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2009)

Jenny x Chuck is coming. Been saying this for almost a year


----------



## Sen (Nov 16, 2009)

No Jenny x Chuck 

I can't wait for the episode tonight


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2009)

You can't fight it. I can't wait to say I told you so...


----------



## Leraine (Nov 16, 2009)

I only approve of Jenny x Chuck x Blair, though two threesome sin one season won't happen.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2009)

That threesome made me feel uncomfortable. I mean Vanessa has slept with everyone


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

She hasnt slept with Chuck yet well yeah she has but she hasnt  No intercourse


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2009)

She had sex with Chuck 


You can't sleep in the same bed as Chuck and not have sex with him.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

You might be surprised  It happens, Chuck was tired, it was a long night if i remember correctly


----------



## Leraine (Nov 16, 2009)

Didn't they actually do it twice? 

Like once per chance to get back on those two (Blair/Nate) and then another time?


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

It never happened  They pobably spent the night talking about how both of them want to get with their partners.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2009)

Listen to Leraine, Vault


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

No Sauce  You be in denial


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2009)

They had sex, end of story love


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

No way  They didnt have sex  They kissed, thats as far as it went


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2009)

Take that Vault


----------



## Leraine (Nov 16, 2009)

hawt    . 

// Oh carter


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2009)

Mia said:


> now thats lovely


If those guys were fighting over Jenny...then that would be the best scene in the history of Gossip Girl.  

Chuck and Vanessa had sex.  She spent the night.  She had to put her dress on in the morning and Chuck's comments here and in the following episode make it clear that he had sex with her.  Vanessa and Dan even had a conversation about it a few episodes later.  Vanessa admits to sleeping with Chuck...twice!

AND OMG!  WHAT THE FUCK WAS CARTER DOING WASTING HIS TIME IN HAYDEN P'S MUSIC VIDEO?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2009)

Mia said:


> looks like Chuck's being protective there. like a good older brother would be


CHUCK AND JENNY LOVE EACH OTHER SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Chuck and Jenny would just be weird tbh, and ofcouse him and Vanessa slept with eachother.

Lady Gaa, poor woman compared to the GG girls she looks so awful.


----------



## pfft (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah i am and always will be against chuck x jenny.


----------



## pfft (Nov 16, 2009)

Mia said:


> [YOUTUBE]CbfUmooh0QA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK YEAH! finally! i knew when i read that she was gonna be on lady gaga it was gonna happen.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 16, 2009)

tonight tonight <3


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm up to date on gossip girl. All three season in 3 months. 














  It's not so bad, if they can rid the cast of those two annoying high schoolers who can't act for shit. One with her batty eyes and same mannerisms,  eye rolling her fucking eyelashes, every fucking show and the other whose like a pylon.






Why does everyone walk into everyones conversation at the opportune time and Gossip Girl herself is pretty obsolete in College.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

I really can't stand Lady Gaga.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 17, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> I'm up to date on gossip girl. All three season in 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone walk into everyones conversation at the opportune time and Gossip Girl herself is pretty obsolete in College.



1st.. well done^^

2nd: ohh don't ask too much sense from that show^^.. just lean back and enjoy^^

watching latest episode now.. brb


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2009)

Interesting episode 

Have to admit I wish there had been a bit more with the threesome fall out  

Nate was actually more interesting than Chuck, what happened there?


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 17, 2009)

Sen said:


> Interesting episode
> 
> Have to admit I wish there had been a bit more with the threesome fall out
> *
> Nate was actually more interesting than Chuck, what happened there? *



It wa skinda disturbing

i liked the episode ..but I hope next one get's better


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah I know 

I hope so too, we have to wait like 6 weeks after next week right? D:


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 17, 2009)

Bottom line? Gossip Girl will air Monday, January 11 and then return on Monday, March 8, when it will air every Monday until the end of the third season.


i heared this rumors...
so waiting starts in january
 i really dont know..


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 17, 2009)

My loff for Manbangs actually grows back little by little it seems..hmmmmm


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2009)

Just started watching  and god I hate Dan he's so smug


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 17, 2009)

i cant show u affection A.?!? why the hell???



Anyways..the whole cabaret thinky was utterly shitty...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2009)

See that? It's a future plot line for Jenny x Chuck!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS It will happen pek





Serena being a whore once again, and I still hate Dan


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 17, 2009)

I lol'd when V pushed O off D.

but Im disappointed in Serena!! WHY HIM!! Nate was ripe for picking!


----------



## Leraine (Nov 17, 2009)

I have something concerning Lady Gaga's looks on the tip of my tongue, which should never ever be said on this forum.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2009)

Leraine said:


> I have something concerning Lady Gaga's looks on the tip of my tongue, which should never ever be said on this forum.



Please tell. I hope its bad because I really can't stand anything about her, the music, her fashion sense, her apprentice. She's the sensory equivalent of garbage water.


----------



## Leraine (Nov 17, 2009)

Cannot and will never be said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Cannot and will never be said.



Now you're just making me curious. I guess I shall go to bed wondering


----------



## Alex. (Nov 17, 2009)

Just finished watching the new episode...

the 3some didn't quite develop the way i was predicting...and the gaga moment at the end was shit...she could've done a way better job playbacking.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

Everytime I think Dan is growing on me his incredibly smug face ruins it. Ever since he's gone to college he's really annoying, as if your life in high School was so bad, you were dating Serena ffs!!!

Anyway yeah Gaga, she's a twerp.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2009)

He's very annoying and smug.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2009)

This scene is epic.

the trailer


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> This scene is epic.
> 
> the trailer



Pityful youtube comments. Brothers and Sister psssh haters


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2009)

After leaving Dan she really slut things up


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

I remember we all wanted slutty Serena and not angel Serena.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 17, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> See that? It's a future plot line for Jenny x Chuck!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS It will happen pek


Great one person who graduated from the school of Olson Twin Clown College acting and one really good character actor. 



What's with Serena always being a self-riteous whore, at least Paris Hilton admits it, not some classy cunt with pretty blonde hair and soft natural features making men wonder if the carpets truely match the drapes. 

Oh sowwy, did I ramble?


----------



## sworder (Nov 17, 2009)

Poor Nate losing to his cousin 



Leraine said:


> I have something concerning Lady Gaga's looks on the tip of my tongue, which should never ever be said on this forum.



Does her looks remind you of someone here?


----------



## Leraine (Nov 17, 2009)

sworder is onto me and my bannable thoughts


----------



## sworder (Nov 17, 2009)

I swear I thought the same thing when I saw her


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2009)

You guys are mean, just teasing me like this. But I kind of think I know what you mean. 

As for Duff, I doubt she is gone for good.


----------



## Leraine (Nov 17, 2009)

sworder said:


> I swear I thought the same thing when I saw her



And it wasn't a good thought.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 17, 2009)

Didn't like the epi that much tbh..

Pretty harsh for Dan there at the end  and Serena is indeed a slut.

And the Lady gaga end was horrible since I find that women horrible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2009)

I am so glad so many other people dislike her (Gaga). And yeah Serena is becoming more and more horrible.


----------



## sworder (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't dislike Gaga, I think her songs are catchy. Just think she's ugly.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I don't care if she's ugly, because being a good singer isn't about being goodlooking but what disturbs me about her is the facts she tries to cover her uglyness so bad with tons of make-up and the most ridiculous outfits. Attentionwh*re


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2009)

sworder said:


> I don't dislike Gaga, I think her songs are catchy. Just think she's ugly.



I feel like both are the case. I actually used to think she was a man, like even before that story broke.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 17, 2009)

^^
aww, Dan fucked things up^^

And V is not interested anymore.. i don't believe it
lol

Chuck and jenny.. daww he#s so protective <3


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 17, 2009)

I just feel like wanting a happy episode again, problems seem to be accumulating a bit too much last weeks..


----------



## Leraine (Nov 17, 2009)

There's nothing to gossip about when the sun shines.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 17, 2009)

Gossip girl needs juicy drama
 i just read an article in german InTouch.. they were saying Gossip Girl lacks viewers and lost quality.. stupid mother fu***rs..
Why do always people who have no idea of anything need to write articles about stuff they never watched or know about?

They should all die painfully


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2009)

I think the episode with the ending threesome and fued between Jenny and Erik was golden, they need more of that.  This episode just lacked something.  Also the last few weeks have definitely lacked Chuck   I mean it's like they can't manage to think of a plotline for him as long as he's on good terms with Blair   Surely there is more that he can do.  

I actually love Lady Gaga <3!  I think she recently walked for LGBT rights or something too, awesome person in that sense, but I don't know her too well.  Didn't seem like she was actually singing in the episode though.  

I hope Olivia stays but not if she will just roll over and do nothing now.


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 17, 2009)

Well chuck is set up to something with jenny now obviously.. he will stand by and watch her storyline.. and do what's nessecary to save her but^^


----------



## Sen (Nov 17, 2009)

No   

I want Chuck to fight over business things or something, if something happens with Jenny it might go down the path to ChuckxJenny   I will admit it would be interesting if Jenny fell for him and then Blair and her fought it out (with Blair winning of course)


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 17, 2009)

Lady Gaga looks like Danny Devito from Batman when he played the penguin.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2009)

I actually sort of agree with Entertainment Weekly.  Gossip Girl was a great show during the first season and during the second season until Bart died.  After that...the quality of the show went down.  I feel like the downward spiral ended a couple of weeks ago.  The last couple of episodes have been good.  The writers realized that Blair and Chuck are the best characters on the show and that Leighton and Ed are the best actors...as a result they tried to rely on them too much.  Other characters are getting a little more screen time now and the show has improved.

Blair's ruling NYU storyline is idiotic, I wish they would give her something a little more interesting to do.  Chuck and Nate have been absent so far this season, but it looks like Nate's getting a little more action next week.

I also don't care much for Serena this year.  She should have just gone to Brown.  She just keeps screwing up everything she attempts.

AND OMG!  LADY GAGA DOES LOOK LIKE THE PENGUIN.


----------



## pfft (Nov 17, 2009)

Sen said:


> Nate was actually more interesting than Chuck, what happened there?


hahahaha he was more interesting... this was kinda funny. 



Vermillionage said:


> Anyways..the whole cabaret thinky was utterly shitty...


Lol dan is not a great writer... I think its funny how they try to make him out to be a good writer. 
But I loled cuz it involved lady gaga's music 



Kiryuu said:


> I lol'd when V pushed O off D.
> 
> but Im disappointed in Serena!! WHY HIM!! Nate was ripe for picking!


I also loved V pushing off O...  only cuz it was kinda funny though. 
not cuz I like Vanessa. 



Leraine said:


> I have something concerning Lady Gaga's looks on the tip of my tongue, which should never ever be said on this forum.


 Dude; now even I want to know. 



sworder said:


> I don't dislike Gaga, I think her songs are catchy. Just think she's ugly.


She is ugly and her songs are catchy... fucking that bitch is fierce. 

I like lady gaga for being outrageous looking and her lyrics... 

-------------------
um I really loled about how stupid and slutty serena is; and did you notice those fucking fugly ass shoulder pads she was wearing! they were gross. made her look like some 80s football playing madonna wannabe. 

also Nate >>>>>>> Tripp especially lookswise.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2009)

This was a pretty funny comment.  

the trailer


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2009)

I love seeing Jenny get molested. Brightens up my day a bit. Gossip girl writers love smokin' that kush.


----------



## **Confessa** (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know what you guys think, but I kind of died a little of happiness at the Nate/Serena. pek FINALLY!


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 18, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Lady Gaga looks like Danny Devito from Batman when he played the penguin.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


how rude

 I didn#t liked her look either in this performance.. but she#s a nice gurl^^


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Found some disappointing spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2009)

FUCK YOU BLAZE!

(Even if it's true... disappointing spoilers like that should be kept to yourself.)


----------



## pfft (Nov 18, 2009)

i agree with rukia.. i hate spoilers. however knowing chuck x jenny isnt going to happen.. i forgive you.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2009)

no aaron sex scene?HAMMER SMASH


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

Wtf? Why Slutterena why?

Watched the opening of the bar ep, Chuck and Blair have some silly issues don't they? The plots were dull but Jenny and Eric was interesting.  

Really the stuff these girls pull off is so childish, like egging some one. If they had done that to me I would have chased them down and forced them to lick clean my clothes rather than cry. Men are so uselss in this series, always whining. Dan, Nate and Chuck, being played by girls all day long.


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2009)

Next time they should actually show the orgy otherwise shit is boring. Then again I don't really want to see Hilary Duff's fat ass.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

I would fuck them up  Like imma get egged and let it slide


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2009)

Fuck Lady Gaga was ugly as sin, and Jesus Christ is Slutterena such a slut. 

Bitch needs a dick in her pussy every other day.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 19, 2009)

Serena's hair braid looked stupid


----------



## Leraine (Nov 19, 2009)

ITT Serena McSlut


----------



## sworder (Nov 19, 2009)

Serena isn't even that slutty to be honest, she's ok


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

serena needs a sandwich


----------



## pfft (Nov 19, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Serena's hair braid looked stupid


her stupid shoulderpads looked worse. 



sworder said:


> Serena isn't even that slutty to be honest, she's ok


lol ok captain save-a-ho


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

> serena needs a sandwich



So do Blair and esp Jenny. Vanessa's the only one who looks healthy, her and Hillary Fat Butt Duff.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

Jenny for sure. I hate her long skinny legs :/


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Jenny for sure. I hate her long skinny legs :/


Finally, I thought you were obsessive compulsive with her. 


Serena is gorgeous, she looks great with little make up or no make up at all. I love her body, I wouldn't be surprised if girls hate her cause their jealous. lol


----------



## pfft (Nov 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> So do Blair and esp Jenny. Vanessa's the only one who looks healthy, her and Hillary Fat Butt Duff.



she looks ok. fucking dicks. its because she is so short though and those bitches are goddamn skinny...


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 19, 2009)

So Nate was in my dream last night....it was fucking weird.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 19, 2009)

Well most I can remember is that he threw a party. And somehow became a baby or something. There was more before and after that, but really thats all I can remember


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2009)

So you fucked him as a baby in your dreams huh?


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Serena and Nate should just hook up so then they both have no proper story lines and we dont get to see them.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 20, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> So you fucked him as a baby in your dreams huh?



ummm no. I don't like Nate, I would never do that. He just randomly turned into a baby and we had to change him back


----------



## Sen (Nov 20, 2009)

What is supposed to happen in the new episode anyways?


----------



## sworder (Nov 20, 2009)

> It wouldnt be Thanksgiving on the Upper East Side if there wasnt a serving or two of some major drama for the holiday. Blair suspects her mom has been keeping a big secret from her, but it turns out to be something else entirely. Vanessa is supposed to spend Thanksgiving with her parents, but has a fight with her mom and shows up on Dans doorstep. Rufus learns that Lily has been lying to him about her mother, Cece. Chuck tells Nate that he has some potentially damaging information about one of their friends. Jenny learns that Eric was behind her very public embarrassment at Cotillion and cant pass up a chance to get even. Serena is put in a very awkward position when her mother invites Trip and Maureen to join them for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Sen (Nov 20, 2009)

I am excited now 

Esp. Jenny vs. Eric, that should be interesting.  So many secrets seem to be getting revealed too 

Is this the last new episode for the long hiatus?   I'm pretty sure Vermillionage already answered this but I forgot lol.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 20, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> ummm no. I don't like Nate, I would never do that. He just randomly turned into a baby and we had to change him back



Why are you having dreams of Nate 


He is the enemy...


----------



## Sen (Nov 20, 2009)

The enemy of who?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 20, 2009)

Sen said:


> The enemy of who?



The "Hate Nate" fan club of course...duh


----------



## sworder (Nov 20, 2009)

I like Nate


----------



## Uffie (Nov 20, 2009)

He's growing on me this season, he's a bit less of a wet blanket.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 20, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Why are you having dreams of Nate
> 
> 
> He is the enemy...



Idk why . Probably because that day I watched GG and he was in it so much

I know he is. He needs to stay out of my dreams


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Nate is too much like his granddaddy he doesnt even know it yet


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 20, 2009)

Sen said:


> I am excited now
> 
> Esp. Jenny vs. Eric, that should be interesting.  So many secrets seem to be getting revealed too
> 
> Is this the last new episode for the long hiatus?  * I'm pretty sure Vermillionage already answered this but I forgot lol.*



*Yes i did.. but here u go again:*

_CW Confirms Gossip Girl Schedule For Spring 2010
Posted on November 12th, 2009 4:25 PM by LovelyLively
Tag: Gossip Girl News

Updating a story we told you about earlier this week, the CW officially confirmed its rumored plan to put Gossip Girl on a six-week hiatus early next year.

This is part of a strategy to air three shows - Gossip Girl, One Tree Hill and the new drama Life UneXpected - in two time slots with zero repeats of any.

While six weeks with no Gossip Girl is a letdown, you can sort of the logic of the CW. And at least we have each other here at Gossip Girl Insider, right?

Bottom line? Gossip Girl will air Monday, January 11 and then return on Monday, March 8, when it will air every Monday until the end of the third season._


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2009)

Nate is dull as hell and only good for scenes that involve him lying on a bed.


----------



## Sen (Nov 20, 2009)

At least December will be filled with GG pek

I actually kind of like Nate, he just gets shown up by most of the other characters and consequently looks more boring.  I wonder if he had another actor if he would have been better  

It's so weird to think that he is the main guy pretty much in the novels.  

@Bateman- I wasn't aware many people hated him that much   I think he's too unnoticeable to really get seriously hated.


----------



## krome (Nov 20, 2009)

Haven't been able to catch the last few episodes. I haven't even seen the 'threesome' yet.  Will do tonight~


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 21, 2009)

Uffie said:


> He's growing on me this season, he's a bit less of a wet blanket.



same here^^


----------



## Sen (Nov 23, 2009)

New Gossip Girl in an hour right?


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 24, 2009)

HAven't watched it yet.. will do so this afternoon.. when I'M back home^^


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2009)

It wasn't new   That's next week, so much for not repeating episodes


----------



## Zach (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm disapointed, no new episode


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2009)

I still think she's gorgeous


----------



## Zach (Nov 25, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Meester shows off her New Moon look


I don't like it


Sen said:


> I still think she's gorgeous



I agreepek


----------



## Sen (Nov 25, 2009)

You just said you don't like it and then said you agree 

I was saying I still think she is gorgeous in that picture Just Blaze posted you know


----------



## pfft (Nov 25, 2009)

of course she is still just as pretty... its just horrible make up


----------



## Sen (Nov 25, 2009)

It's probably also the photo   Using a better camera and everything, it would probably look nicer I would think.


----------



## pfft (Nov 25, 2009)

plus the lighting and her facial expression in the photo... there is too much shadow under her eyes...


----------



## Leraine (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh for god's sake, it's an ugly picture however you look at it.


----------



## Sen (Nov 25, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one that still thinks the picture is pretty?


----------



## pfft (Nov 25, 2009)

lol of course its still pretty. i got your back sen.


----------



## Sen (Nov 25, 2009)

Excellent  

So are you all excited for the new episode?  Thanksgiving should be pretty dramatic   I can't wait to see how Eric and Jenny will fight, it's nice to see Eric being a bit evil for a chance, way more exciting for his character


----------



## Leraine (Nov 25, 2009)

No use denying that it is unflattering as hell. The only reason we do appreciate it, is because we have a positive memory of what Leighton looks like.


----------



## Sen (Nov 25, 2009)

Actually though I really do like the pale look, the eye make up is slightly heavy but I still like that look in general   Still I can understand why people wouldn't find it too flattering.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

pfft said:


> of course she is still just as pretty... its just horrible make up


Actually it looks like the color of the light mixed with the angle of the shadow, if someone went in Photoshop and lightened it just right around her face it would do wonders.


----------



## Sen (Nov 25, 2009)

Still, I like when we see more normal pictures of them, since magazines are so photoshopped most of the time and it makes it rather unrealistic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

Sen said:


> Still, I like when we see more normal pictures of them, since magazines are so photoshopped most of the time and it makes it rather unrealistic.



I hate the wacky theme pictures, I like it more when they look like they could go in public like they are dressed.


----------



## Sen (Nov 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hate the wacky theme pictures, I like it more when they look like they could go in public like they are dressed.



Yeah like 



Blair is so pretty there just looking pretty average.  The gothic one with her and Chuck was really kind of weird imo   And I usually like that look, but I don't know, didn't seem to suit them.


----------



## Mia (Nov 25, 2009)

average? she's wearing a Marc Jacobs dress. I wish I was that average


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

Sen said:


> Yeah like
> 
> 
> 
> Blair is so pretty there just looking pretty average.  The gothic one with her and Chuck was really kind of weird imo   And I usually like that look, but I don't know, didn't seem to suit them.


I didn't like the gothic one much, I like that one you posted.


----------



## Sen (Nov 25, 2009)

Мальвина said:


> average? she's wearing a Marc Jacobs dress. I wish I was that average



I guess less average than expected then, although I meant more her hair and things than her clothes.  Then again that might be taken from the set so then that would have been done for her. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't like the gothic one much, I like that one you posted.



Yeah she looks so natural there


----------



## Zach (Nov 25, 2009)

Sen said:


> You just said you don't like it and then said you agree
> 
> I was saying I still think she is gorgeous in that picture Just Blaze posted you know



I meant she still looked pretty but just don't like that look for her. 

There's a new episode on thur?


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Nov 29, 2009)

Pretty, the second is my favorite <3

@Zach- Yeah but I meant that look is fine for her  

New episode this Monday, only good thing about this Monday for me lol


----------



## Zach (Nov 29, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


>


She's so beautiful as alwayspek


Sen said:


> Pretty, the second is my favorite <3
> 
> @Zach- Yeah but I meant that look is fine for her : hurr
> 
> New episode this Monday, only good thing about this Monday for me lol : wtf



Oh I see

Why did they skip a week? It sucks it's on at the same time as the monday night football game I really want to watch Probably just have to do as normal and watch GG and miss the first half of the game


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 29, 2009)

I actually don't like that last picture of her


----------



## Leraine (Nov 29, 2009)

lol, i love the last pic. it's so fucking seductive. seriously


----------



## Alex. (Nov 29, 2009)

or you could just watch the game and watch gossip girl the next day on the internet. 


can't wait for the new episode...god knows we've been waiting for too long for it.


any photo of her looks awesome..


----------



## Vermillionage (Nov 29, 2009)

the last picture is very outgoing-- but yet classy


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 29, 2009)

Perverts                .


----------



## Sen (Nov 29, 2009)

New episode tomorrow


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2009)

Leighton is hot.  No doubt about it.  But I find myself wondering how Taylor would look in those outfits.  Right Bateman?


----------



## Sen (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't believe she is so young, she definitely looks older than 18 imo (Taylor I mean)


----------



## pfft (Nov 30, 2009)

lol she looks so much older because of the stupid skank 80s make up they keep putting her in.


----------



## Sen (Nov 30, 2009)

Still she kind of has looked older to me throughout the show, I guess that's nice though since most of the other actors are all a bit older 

Anyway, any predictions for tomorrow?


----------



## Deichan (Nov 30, 2009)

not sure what will happen tomorrow, this season is hard to predict


----------



## Sen (Nov 30, 2009)

New episode is awesome so far 

And omg omg Dorota's secret


----------



## Alex. (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm downloading it now! 

is she the one that is pregnant then, julie?


----------



## Alex. (Dec 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I really don't know what to expect from the next episode...looks rather fucked up imo.


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 1, 2009)

poor nate, rejected again. next ep looks good; preview sucked.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Leraine (Dec 1, 2009)

New chick or Serena? Haven't seen the ep and face looks different at that angle.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 1, 2009)

It's serena. 

i'm not sure which of the pics you're reffering to though...the one where her face is bashed or the one with dan in it? 

she's in both though.


----------



## Vermillionage (Dec 1, 2009)

Elenor is back ..l LOL

i liked this episode ...


----------



## Alex. (Dec 1, 2009)

Eleanor's hair looks way better than it did before.

Btw does anybody else find Vanessa's mother annoying?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 1, 2009)

lol @Nate


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow. Could Serena do the impossible and kill Aaron Tveit for me?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

And Marissa's Death Song?


----------



## Uffie (Dec 1, 2009)

For some reason I thought they were already on a break 

Guess I have a couple of episodes to catch up on


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a ton to catch up on and yes Aaron Tveit is a twerp, I really dislike him.

And no more Serena or Dan anymore, can't stand that shit anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2009)

I have never liked Serena.

But damn... she sucks more than usual this year.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

Its because she's become pointless in the current season.

I met these two dumb asian girls the other day, the call each other by the names Serena and Blair. They wanted to live like them two aswell


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

There's no fowl in that. Flawed and lame as they might be, Serena and Blair are real well fleshed out characters

Now excuse me, I need to wash my eyes with Next To Normal goodness.... GG almost killed the hottet hunk on broadway for me


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its because she's become pointless in the current season.
> 
> I met these two dumb asian girls the other day, the call each other by the names Serena and Blair. They wanted to live like them two aswell



Sounds like a lot of fun pek

Why didn't you join in the fun? 


Also Chuck needs to break up with Blair, I miss old Bass


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 1, 2009)

Serena you whore.

And normally I like Serena's clothes, but her thanksgiving outfit was horrible to me

Best part about this episode was Dorota


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 1, 2009)

Pregnant Dorota


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 1, 2009)

Hopefully they will have her in the show more now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 1, 2009)

Hope the baby don't have their awful accent


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 1, 2009)

Why would it?. It would get a new york accent, since it will be raised there


----------



## Vault (Dec 1, 2009)

Her accent is sexy


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Leraine (Dec 1, 2009)

Lol lol lol:

'Can I come in?'
'Yes, which is why you can't.'

Don't be so obvious, Serena.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Leraine (Dec 2, 2009)

Nate and Rufus wore matching sweaters. Oh style-department, you are messing up a lot. =)


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 2, 2009)

Maybe It was on purpose, shut up


----------



## Uffie (Dec 2, 2009)

Something that's been bothering me this season is how bad all their hair is 

Was watching Season 1 and they look so much better.  Apart from Dan, he had massive sideburns.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought it was cute, actually. 

But it's pretty dumb to do it when lily and trip's wife make arrangements, because of they wore the same jacket. ;__;


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 2, 2009)

You guys always find fault in the smallest things 

 Nothing is wrong with sideburns() and wearing matching jackets. I think It's quite nice and It doesn't matter anyways I doubt people will be looking at their clothes Lily is so beautiful you can't help but stare at her face pek


----------



## Leraine (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, but Blair actually continues to be gorgeous, Jenny is way trashy (even though taylor is just too pretty) and Serena.. oh Serena. 

Well, Vanessa is cute, I do love her hair this season. =O


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 2, 2009)

Me too, her curls is amazing. And I've never found anything Jenny wore attractive, he does look very trashy, It's not too appealing.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 2, 2009)

I want to see her suffer by the hands of Eric.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 2, 2009)

> Four years before Gossip Girl brought him instant stardom, the 18-year-old hunky college freshman had a steamy, sex-filled romance with model/actress Shauna, the ex-wife of Lorenzo Lamas and May 1996 Playmate who is 14 years his senior!
> "He was so incredibly beautiful -- I immediately fell in love with him!" Shauna tells Star exclusively about meeting Chase at a college party in Malibu. The couple began dating "and I even gave him a key to my apartment," Shauna said.
> They quickly wore out a path to the bedroom. And though Chace has said he dated a girl for three years while in high school, a friend tells Star: "Chace told me, 'Shauna was the first girl I ever had sex with! She blew my mind, and I'll never forget it!'"



lol.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Moonshine (Dec 2, 2009)

She is ugly


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2009)

They need to bring back Carter and Georgina. The show is lacking without them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2009)

I love how Chuck handles Blair's out bursts...

He says nothing.


----------



## pfft (Dec 2, 2009)

Uffie said:


> lol.



 hahahaha damn all that work she's been getting done... its changing her whole face. 

-------------
i liked this episode. lol serena is so lame for still going with ugly ass tripp 

dorota is preggers!  

all dat family drama going on. what did the letter say... i kinda wanna know. 

also to all the haters. i like jenny's hair right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2009)

I finally saw the threesome, Im surprised the bed didn't collapse with Hillary Duff's fat ass on it



> They need to bring back Carter and Georgina. The show is lacking without them.



I think the show seems to lack a long term storyline right now, most of the conflicts have been solved too easily and the college stuff is really uninteresting. And Chuck is barely in it. 



> also to all the haters. i like jenny's hair right now.



It looks like she woke up in a dumpster. And someone give her some food.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2009)

This show jumped the shark when they graduated high school.  It was a lot more fun back then.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 3, 2009)

Just saw the preview for the next episode on facebook....


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 3, 2009)

I had to go watch as well....


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope serena dies.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 3, 2009)

No she lives. Hospital bedscene pic and all.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 3, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I had to go watch as well....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Leraine said:


> No she lives. Hospital bedscene pic and all.



 dream crusher


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2009)

I wouldn't think anyone would believe she could die. Maybe she will become handicapped or turn retarded?


----------



## Leraine (Dec 3, 2009)

She'll be fine and see her mistake in dating a man on the verge of marriage and divorce.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2009)

Leraine said:


> She'll be fine and see her mistake in dating a man on the verge of marriage and divorce.


Of course she won't learn from this and she will continue to be a tramp and traipse around acting high and mighty.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 3, 2009)

Not talking about her. Talking about her and trip.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 3, 2009)

Leraine said:


> No she lives. Hospital bedscene pic and all.



FFFFFFFFFFFF maybe she will go into a coma?


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2009)

Slutterena needs to die in a fire. BURN THE WITCH!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Dec 5, 2009)

Chuck is sexy there 

Anyway I like Serena, why so much hate?   I have a test right before this episode, hopefully it is awesome ;__;  Can't wait to see if Eric actually goes through with some kind of plan


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2009)

Why is Eric getting in Jenny's business?  Jenny helped protect Serena during the summer.  Eric owes her.


----------



## Sen (Dec 5, 2009)

Didn't you see the last few episodes though?  Jenny ruined the relationship between him and Jonathan and treated them both pretty badly.  Plus they both failed to protect her during the summer since Dan found out


----------



## Zach (Dec 5, 2009)

So were Eric and Jonathon like going out or something? They made it sound like more than them just being friends.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, haha. Funny right? So weird, they are gay.


----------



## Sen (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah they were more than just friends   But then Jenny hurt Jonathan (had her friends egg him on Halloween, poured milkshakes on both of them, etc) and Eric wanted revenge, but that made Jonathan not like him anymore so now they're over because of that.  And now Eric has no one and definitely wants revenge.


----------



## Zach (Dec 5, 2009)

I see


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2009)

It would be funny if Eric was bi.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2009)

I know Jenny did that to Eric and Jonathon.  But I expected Eric to understand.  Jenny is the Queen of the Upper East Side.  She had to make an example out of him.  Eric already had his chance at payback, it's not Jenny's fault she had Nate as a trump card.  

Eric would choose Jenny over Jonathon if he were bi.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2009)

> Eric would choose Jenny over Jonathon if he were bi.



Even with him being gay you can tell he's more interested in Jenny than Jonathan.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh my God, even Dorota's plot is about sex .


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow I _just_ found this thread. Anyways, even though it's kind of a guilty pleasure for me, I Love Gossip Girl! Blair, Chuck, Eric and Jenny are pretty much my favourites. Serena's getting on my nerves this season and Nate... well, thank god he's pretty cuz, personally I think he's kinda borking.lol


----------



## pfft (Dec 7, 2009)

i remember when i was a noob and my first real thread to post in was also gossip girl.


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2009)

Who wouldn't want to post here? 

Anyway I forget, new episode tomorrow?  /bad memory


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see the new episode tonight. And mostly to see Serena in a car crash


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 7, 2009)

DIE WHORE DIE


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2009)

Suffer as well before you die. 

God I just want the serena of the first two season's back. This serena sucks. ass.


----------



## Zach (Dec 8, 2009)

So much Serena hate

New episode was good


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad Trip is gone.  He's so pathetic.

And for Lilly, like daughter like mother


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay episode. Chuck finally got some long-deserved screentime but I'm a little dissappointed at how quickly the whole Jenny-Eric issue was resolved.

OMG, how pissed off would you be if for whatever reason, Serena still chose Tripp over Nate?


----------



## Sen (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow Lily looked a lot like Serena this episode I feel like, I got them confused at one point (because of the hair) 

Serena hopefully won't, it's Nate's time to shine 

Also I almost think I'm starting to like Jenny


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2009)

> but I'm a little dissappointed at how quickly the whole Jenny-Eric issue was resolved



What already? I hate when they did this with Serena and Blair too, too quick

How long before Serena turns lesbo? I bet you it'll happen this season.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

AARON TVEIT NO 


GOSSIP GIRL, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE ?


----------



## Sen (Dec 8, 2009)

What's wrong? 

Yeah Jenny-Eric thing ended too soon


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

THEY RUINED AAWESOME TVEIT


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 8, 2009)

Serena...
The thing that annoyed me the most this episode was calling Nate, basically rubbing his face in it.  She screws over everyone and when things are going bad for her she runs back to them....If i was her mum I’d tell her to fuck off. I really hate her.

Now to important matters
Bart is 100% right come back to the darkside Chuck. Having said that I think his whole part in the episode was so sad :/ I felt so bad for him...when he was walking through the hospital thinking about the moment his father died. Blair is right now he’s becoming a man I just like manwhore Chuck more personally but his character is maturing so it isn’t a big deal.  AND WHO THE FUCK WAS THAT?!

And wow LilyxRufus might be in trouble, I always thought it was the only thing that would last  
I really want Eric too be bisexual so he can have something with Jenny the drug dealer..



HAHAHAAHA@Dan


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 8, 2009)

lol @ Dan 

that's d end of their pairing lol.

that was mos def Chuck's mum... wonder how they r going to explain that one!!


----------



## Zach (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm glad Trip is out of the picture. I was happy to see Nate punch him

Dan's no longer a pimp


----------



## Sen (Dec 8, 2009)

Wait that was Chuck's mother then for sure? 

I was happy to see Nate punch Trip too, although sad that they made Trip go from so nice to such a bastard


----------



## Uffie (Dec 8, 2009)

I keep getting episodes behind, my lust for GG is dying


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah Trip was a sweetheart


----------



## Zach (Dec 8, 2009)

Sen said:


> Wait that was Chuck's mother then for sure?
> 
> I was happy to see Nate punch Trip too, although sad that they made Trip go from so nice to such a bastard


You didn't know it was?

Yeah it is sad, Trip was such a nice guy before he became a bastard


Uffie said:


> I keep getting episodes behind, my lust for GG is dying



No Uffie no


----------



## Uffie (Dec 8, 2009)

What are you doing in here Zach?


----------



## Sen (Dec 8, 2009)

You're losing interest in Gossip Girl? 

@Zach- Well I didn't think it was for sure


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2009)

Like me i havent watched the last 2 episodes


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 8, 2009)

I have to watch last nights episode soon


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2009)

Last night there was an episode?


----------



## Zach (Dec 8, 2009)

Uffie said:


> What are you doing in here Zach?


Posting of course What are you doing in here?


Sen said:


> You're losing interest in Gossip Girl?
> 
> @Zach- Well I didn't think it was for sure



Who else would it be?


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 8, 2009)

I love ed


----------



## Uffie (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Leraine (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been switching to Glee for a while now and I thing the process is finally finished.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 8, 2009)

Serena 

Watched the episode, thought it was really good, one of the only good ones this season.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 8, 2009)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> And wow LilyxRufus might be in trouble, I always thought it was the only thing that would last




I Kno! LOL, even when he's gonna have drama I still find Rufus really boring.


----------



## Mia (Dec 9, 2009)

why do you people call Serena a slut? Apart from having an affair with a married guy [which was a mistake but who doesnt make them] I see nothing wrong with her 



Nate is such a nice guy


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> Last night there was an episode?



Yeah, looks like the last new one for awhile too 



Zach said:


> Who else would it be?:lmao



Who knows 



Leraine said:


> I've been switching to Glee for a while now and I thing the process is finally finished.







Sahb said:


> I Kno! LOL, even when he's gonna have drama I still find Rufus really boring.



Seems like now 



Мальвина said:


> why do you people call Serena a slut? Apart from having an affair with a married guy [which was a mistake but who doesnt make them] I see nothing wrong with her
> 
> Nate is such a nice guy



I still like her too, granted the married guy thing was stupid 

For once he is being useful


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2009)

Ah I see 

So do you know when the next new episode will be anyway?


----------



## pfft (Dec 9, 2009)

serena is a slut.. 

she fucked her bffs boyfriend... in da first episode or so i thought it was pretty established she was a dirty whore.


----------



## Sen (Dec 9, 2009)

But when you think about it Chuck is a lot worse 

So seems not right to criticize Serena for the same thing Chuck does but like him for it because he's a guy


----------



## pfft (Dec 9, 2009)

i never praised chuck for his philandering ways!  i just like chuck's personality. serena has nothing going for her. she just a dumb bitch.  

not likeable...


----------



## Mia (Dec 9, 2009)

dumb bitch =/= slut k


----------



## pfft (Dec 9, 2009)

back to the last episode. lol that bitch butter not be chucks mom. she had a wonky eye...


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2009)

I find it funny in the very first episode of GG Chuck's mom was alive because he talks about stealing some of her meds, and then suddenly she is dead


----------



## Leraine (Dec 9, 2009)

randomly grew tired from watching this episode. stopped and returned just now. this is the screen i returned to. 

what's my next step from here on?

/if you can't see it, it's tinypic's fault


----------



## pfft (Dec 9, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I find it funny in the very first episode of GG Chuck's mom was alive because he talks about stealing some of her meds, and then suddenly she is dead



lol really? i didn't catch that. must be because they werent sure they wanted to cast a mom or not? is his mom dead in the books?


----------



## Uffie (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, I've noticed that too but it was the pilot and things change I guess.  She's alive in the books her name's Misty


----------



## Leraine (Dec 9, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that too but it was the pilot and things change I guess.  She's alive in the books her name's Misty





Uffie said:


> She's alive in the books her name's Misty





Uffie said:


> her name's Misty





Uffie said:


> Misty





Uffie said:


> Misty





Uffie said:


> Misty




 .


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 9, 2009)

^ I thought that too



pfft said:


> lol really? i didn't catch that. must be because they werent sure they wanted to cast a mom or not? is his mom dead in the books?



Yep she is mentioned. Well they probably wrote the pilot long before the wrote the rest of the episodes, to see if it would get picked up or not. When they wrote the second the must have had to change things or decided to change them because I am sure thats when we find out of Lily and Bart


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2009)

I guess that is one of the main mistakes then   Don't even remember his mom in the books, he's like barely there anyway (in an important way).  Plus the tv show is so far from the books at this point it's more like "inspired" by them than based on them.

Either way, should be interesting to see what happened to her all this time


----------



## pfft (Dec 10, 2009)

i really wanna know what sort of story is gonna happen... and since it seems to be chuck oriented i am pleased by default. 

also.. i never thought tripp was that nice. was he nice in the beginning? cuz i dont remember him being overtly nice.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 10, 2009)

Мальвина said:


> now that was her past self. wasnt like the whole 1st season about how she's changed and all  she's good now.



Wait, I only started watching GG in the second season, so would anyone care to tell me how 1st season Serena could possibly be worse than this season's?


----------



## Leraine (Dec 10, 2009)

She lost her virginity to her best friend's bf (blair and it was nate), went on whoring-rampages with her other best buddy georgina, dated Dan on/off

Mia's right, she was a slut in HS and now she is more of a bitch, going after the wrong guys and stuff.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 10, 2009)

^ more slutty I guess, but I think she was still supposed to be in high school then. Now, though, it's like you're a freaking adult, how could you keep making such stupid stupid decisions. urggh.

edit: not that being in high school would excuse her actions. Just saying that in the second season she actually got some character development but this season it's just been flushed down the drain pretty much.


----------



## Mia (Dec 10, 2009)

she's rich and good looking.


----------



## sworder (Dec 10, 2009)

Compared to my high school, Serena's a saint


----------



## Sen (Dec 10, 2009)

Ray- Wow 

Also so much analyzing Serena, guess she is rather controversial


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2009)

I watched the Snow white Play episode, is everyone except Blair and Chuck retarded?


First of all Slut "I can't control my heart" Wanderwoodson, I can't even begin to explan the amount of times I facepalmed at her. Such a moron, and Trip was just waiting for an excuse to come to Serena.

All the plot devices in this ep made no sense tbh, butwhatever its Gossip Girl. Even if the whole College stuff has made the Gossip Girl format a little redundant.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 11, 2009)

Just wondering, but has anybody discovered new artists from Gossip Girl? Personally, I only found the awesome that is Mika because of GG.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I watched the Snow white Play episode, is everyone except Blair and Chuck retarded?


It sure seems that way.  To be fair, I think that is by design.  Chuck and Blair are the two most popular characters on this show.  And the writers know it.  As a result, the writing is better for both of them.  The writers are more careful because they don't want to ruin either of them.

I love that everyone is attacking Serena.  Her actions don't necessarily bother me.  It's just that she seems so hypocritical all the time and she constantly has that holier than thou attitude on display.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Sen (Dec 12, 2009)

Can't believe I'm starting to like Jenny


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

Jenny and Blair are beautiful.  Vanessa has a nice body.  Serena isn't my type.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 12, 2009)

This has probably already been done on this thread before but I just have to ask. Chuck or Nate? Since both were pretty much equally awesome this episode, who do you want more?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

> Just wondering, but has anybody discovered new artists from Gossip Girl?



Not really, and I really didn't like Lady Gaga's half assed attempt in the show either, it was ridiculously out of place and stupid. And what was with the ladder?


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Not really, and I really didn't like Lady Gaga's half assed attempt in the show either, it was ridiculously out of place and stupid. And what was with the ladder?




Lol, I know, it was so random. Although, I think the performance at the end would have been a lot better if it wasn't for how obvious the ladder was.


----------



## pfft (Dec 12, 2009)

Sen said:


> Can't believe I'm starting to like Jenny



H&M  


nice picture


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

Indeed 

I like Serena too though actually, Blake Lively is so pretty. 



She looks so pretty normal too, instead of when she puts on a lot of make up I think.

@Sahb- Chuck > Nate always


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2009)

To even compare Chuck to Nate is an insult


----------



## Mia (Dec 13, 2009)

Sahb said:


> This has probably already been done on this thread before but I just have to ask. Chuck or Nate? Since both were pretty much equally awesome this episode, who do you want more?



personality/character wise Chuck no contest. looks - Nate


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

I actually prefer Chuck   Nate is cute too though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 13, 2009)

Sen said:


> I actually prefer Chuck   Nate is cute too though.



He's ok


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol when I asked my friend her reply was: 

Chuck but Chace is hotter.


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

I think they need to look at some pictures of Ed


----------



## Baka Neko (Dec 13, 2009)

Chuck is definitely better than Chace. Chuck has the face and the personality, while Chase is a mere empty suit (lol jk)  So yeah Chuck > Chace


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

Although Nate has been finally getting a bit better lately :roka


----------



## Uffie (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Leraine (Dec 13, 2009)

i love her stockings <333


----------



## Uffie (Dec 13, 2009)

I know, and her bag too.  I wish I had access to the GG wardrobe.


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

omg those pictures are awesome 

Or access to their hair and makeup people too.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 13, 2009)

so gorgeous


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 13, 2009)

Blair is soo


----------



## Uffie (Dec 13, 2009)

Tell me about it, I have such a girl crush on her


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 13, 2009)

If any girl didn't I'd be surprised.


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol seriously guys, Serena > Blair.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2009)

Blair's got the face, Serena has the chest.

Anyway they're all fucking pretty, I don't see why we have to discuss who's better looking, we don't get any advantage from it.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 13, 2009)

naaw, isn't she adorable?


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

She is pretty too.

And yeah but there isn't much to discuss now since no new episode tomorrow (or until January) right?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomaatj said:


> Lol seriously guys, Serena > Blair.


I'm not a fan of the mole on her nose.  And her personality on the show doesn't help her either.  Blake Lively is beautiful, no doubt about it.  But she's made less beautiful since I hate her Serena character with a passion.

I would choose Leighton any day of the week.


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

Really though quite a few of them are kind of mean, I mean no offense but I wouldn't want most of them as friends irl   Still though, I find Blair way more interesting as a character, that's why she stands out even more to me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2009)

List of characters more interesting than Serena:

Nate
Jenny
Hazel
Penelope
Vanessa
Eric
Lilly
Rufus
Chuck
Blair
Eleanor
Bart (dead or alive)
Carter
Georgina
Dorota
Dan
The Grandfather
Jack Bass
Poppy Lifton
Scott (lol)
Vanessa's mom


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow 

Well I wouldn't go that far personally   Who was Poppy Lifton again?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2009)

Good set photos today.  Jenny is garters is like a dream come true.  I'm not sure why the writers would dress her like that. Hopefully Chuck will soon take her virginity.  

I also like that the hot model that burned her dresses is back.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> List of characters more interesting than Serena:
> 
> *Nate*
> Jenny
> ...



Oh now that's just mean. 




Also, who the hell was Hazel?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## pfft (Dec 15, 2009)

seriously serena has a busted up face. I kinda hate her crooked mouth. when she talks and smiles you see one side going up and the other side stays down. like she had a mini stroke or something.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach (Dec 16, 2009)

No new episodes

Blair>Serena


----------



## Sen (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah no new episodes for awhile 

Rukia- Would be more likely her drug dealer pal took it   She is really pretty there though.  And I like her more than Georgina, whenever I see her all I can think of is "Dawn "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2009)

Win Sauce:


----------



## pfft (Dec 17, 2009)

Zach said:


> No new episodes
> 
> Blair>Serena



agreed... blair >>>>>>>>>>> serena 


man waiting for a the new episodes! idk if i can do it!


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 17, 2009)

Blair> all other GG girls 

Ugh how many more weeks without the show?


----------



## Uffie (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't believe it's Jenny bringing the first dose of GG excitement in ages.

The show was practically turning into One Tree Hill


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 18, 2009)

It's depressing


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 19, 2009)

Is it just me, or does the drug dealer kind of look like Zac Effron's older brother. Anyone think so???


----------



## Leraine (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you _not_ love her?


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice pictures 

Gossip Girl returns in one week or something right?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

I know the drug dealer guy from some show but I can't figure it out. Im glad Jenny still wants some excitement, but I hope she doesn't become an addict or someshit.

I caught up and have to say Serena is on of the most annoying characters I've ever seen, wtf is wrong with her? Nate should slap that hoe.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2010)

So is the episode coming out tonight or in march? I've been looking forward to it for a while now.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2010)

that isn't directed at me is it? 


awesome pic.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't think it's tonight, is it?   Probably not, I think next week if anything 

And nice picture indeed


----------



## pfft (Jan 11, 2010)

it better air again tonight


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Seems like tonight is a repeat and new episodes are in March


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2010)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Waiting until March it seems 

Also,


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2010)

at least i have ugly betty...gg > ub like a million times...but it's still better than nothing.


nice match on the tie and dress.  coolness.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2010)

March lol i would have forgotten about this speaking of which havent seen the last 2 episodes.


----------



## pfft (Jan 11, 2010)

MARCH! WTH!  

nice pic sen.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2010)

what if it's gonna get canceled.  because the wait would make it lose fans and then it won't be as watched and they'll decide that it's better to cancel it! 


fuck it...bite my tongue i know.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats one way of putting, What a dumb move by CW


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2010)

what show did they make room for?


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2010)

Well they have supernatural, smallville and vamp diaries running so i guess Cw is alright.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2010)

pfffft...oh well...we'll just have to wait...hopefully this season will be longer than the other two. :awesoem


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

I think they just don't want too many repeats or something, I still think it's annoying though   Would rather they finish the season and then we just waited while they filmed more :<


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 11, 2010)

You're freaking kidding me, in March!?! But then, how will I spend my mundane Monday's


----------



## pfft (Jan 11, 2010)

i dont think i can survive this long without my gg 

/wrists


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't believe they are making us wait so long. .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2010)

thought there would be an episode this week


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2010)

Nah, disappointing indeed  

It seems like they'll show a few repeats but nothing new for so long ;____;  I hope at least once they start showing new episodes again they will show them all.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

That picture looks so awesome.

Also,


----------



## Sine (Jan 13, 2010)

those gloves


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 13, 2010)

omg  

jenny looks wonderful


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

Ed Westwick is so sexy there pek

And yeah, Jenny is so pretty with the new look really, at least to me.  Or I guess I just like her now, irony


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

Blair looks a little scary in that picture.

March wtf

Atleast I still have Glee


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## pfft (Jan 13, 2010)

for once i wanna ask: wth is blair wearing? i wanna see it close up.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2010)

Look how close Jenny and Chuck are....



foreshadowing the pair getting together



/denial


----------



## pfft (Jan 13, 2010)

^ jenny and blair are closer together... i say jenny x blair

if you analyze even more closely it looks like blair is about to step on jennys foot. we know who would be the dominating one 

and we just plain out know who dominates and that is Blair.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2010)

We should admit It's an ugly photo before we say I'm wrong


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

BlairxChuck always 



Doesn't even look like her too much in a couple of those pictures


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2010)

lol at her chola makeup


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 13, 2010)

I refuse to let Jenny and chuck happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

> Look how close Jenny and Chuck are....



If we're going from that angle then Serena, Blair, Jenny and Chuck all look really close too, I wonder what will happen?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 13, 2010)

Serena is gorgeous. Blair , she looks more and more like a drag queen.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 13, 2010)

Moonshine said:


> I refuse to let Jenny and chuck happen.


I know, can you imagine. One bad actress and one decent actor exchanging lines.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

Chuck: Bend over
Jenny: You can't tell me what to do, Im Lil J mofo
Chuck: Im Chuck Bass
Jenny: Im Underage

It ends with Chuck being sent to prison, great story right there.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

Chuck is too dedicated to Blair for that to happen ideally  

Guess we won't find out for months though anyway ;__;


----------



## Uffie (Jan 13, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> Serena is gorgeous. Blair , she looks more and more like a drag queen.



I love Leighton and think she's so stunning but who the fuck styles her?  Whenever I see a shoot or her at some event she looks like she's on RuPaul's Drag Race.  Heavy makeup doesn't suit her at all, she needs an intervention or something.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

She does look prettier without too much make up.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 13, 2010)

Season 1


Season 2




Now they're going for the glam whore look.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

Can't see the Season 2 picture (account inactive) 



She looked cute there, think that is Season 1 or 2 though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

Serena 2.  Dorota coming to tell Blair that Mr Chuck is waiting for her in the bedroom.  (I fucking know this show.)


----------



## pfft (Jan 13, 2010)

Uffie said:


> lol at her chola makeup



lol i was gonna say Taylor Swift make up.. that bitch wears some nasty looking white trash eyeliner.


----------



## Uffie (Jan 14, 2010)

pfft said:


> lol i was gonna say Taylor Swift make up.. that bitch wears some nasty looking white trash eyeliner.



Haha, if Taylor didn't you probably wouldn't even notice she had eyes they're so small, it looks like a struggle for her to even open them half the time.  I think it was the fake beauty spot that really pushed it over the edge for me.  Next she'll start shaving her eyebrows and drawing them on with sharpies.


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Serena 2.  Dorota coming to tell Blair that Mr Chuck is waiting for her in the bedroom.  (I fucking know this show.)



Wow   Impressive 

What is this from?  Or is it not from the show?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> Wow   Impressive
> 
> What is this from?  Or is it not from the show?


Looks like season 1 near the beginning.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> Looks like season 1 near the beginning.


True.

And that's because Jenny looked significantly different during season 1.


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2010)

That's true   Although the dress is fancy too, don't remember that scene at all anyway. 



Seventeen Magazine February 2010.

I think she looks really pretty there.


----------



## pfft (Jan 15, 2010)

lol jenny looks super lame in season 1...  

@uffie : lol taylor swift's super small eyes


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2010)

She really seems to have changed too from what I had expected.  Ah well, will be interesting to see what happens, looks like she will become a druggie or drug dealer at this rate.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> That's true   Although the dress is fancy too, don't remember that scene at all anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She deserves Chuck


----------



## pfft (Jan 15, 2010)

but chuck doesnt deserve her.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2010)

pfft said:


> but chuck doesnt deserve her.


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2010)

Chuck only wants Blair anyway


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2010)

He needs to taste Jenny before he makes his mind up about that.


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2010)

I think he'll still want Blair 

Also is this old or new?



I like how Chuck is touching Blair there


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2010)

That's really old


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2010)

Weird how Chuck and Blair ended up so close on it then, fate


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> I think he'll still want Blair
> 
> Also is this old or new?
> 
> ...



Can I sig this until Gossip Girl starts again


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Of course, these pictures are just randomly found on tumblr so don't really belong to anyone anyway


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 17, 2010)

Still felt like asking anyways 


edit: hmmm, it might need some tweaking. I'll see.


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh I like your matching avy


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2010)

lol is it on tonight?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2010)

lol no.

it'll air again on march 8th


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish Gossip Girl would return sooner


----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2010)

i wish i was a guest star in gossip girl.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I was Chuck Bass' clothes


----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I was Serena's left boob.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaRRjaSovH0[/YOUTUBE]


Hmmm lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2010)

Carter Baizen filmed some scenes today.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

I wonder if he will be back in Serena's life soon


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2010)

Best pairing I have seen for Serena so far.  So I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah true, better than going back to Dan or something again


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Best pairing I have seen for Serena so far.  So I wouldn't mind.



Finally! My friend hates him and thinks she was better off with Dan. I mean we both agreed Dan kind of sucked, but she still thinks Dan was the best one for Serena.


----------



## pfft (Jan 18, 2010)

Carter x Serena >>>>>>>> Dan x Serena


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

They were actually kind of nice in the beginning, but it was annoying how they constantly broke up and then got back together etc


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 18, 2010)

Was their a new episode today?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2010)

Dan's best pairing was Georgina btw.  

No new episode.  Ask again in 6 weeks.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 18, 2010)

Goddamn why they taking so long?


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the goal is to have only new episodes in a row?  Not really sure at this point, so annoying though  

Dan and Georgina   I liked Dan and Olivia


----------



## pfft (Jan 18, 2010)

Sen said:


> They were actually kind of nice in the beginning, but it was annoying how they constantly broke up and then got back together etc


that was what made them so enjoyable. 



Rukia said:


> Dan's best pairing was Georgina btw.
> 
> No new episode.  Ask again in 6 weeks.



i agree but only because it was lulz to see how crazy that bitch can get.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 19, 2010)

pfft said:


> that was what made them so enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree but only because it was lulz to see how crazy that bitch can get.



Damn, I want Georgina back  Bitch mode or preacher mode, they both made for some quality entertainment.


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if she returns, but hopefully it will be with a new kind of thing, hard to imagine what she'd do besides her usual being evil.  But then again, I usually find that kind of entertaining too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

No point, GG would get rid of Georgina in one ep again, same with Carter.


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2010)

Carter could end up being a main character really since he could be with Serena, can't imagine that with Georgina though


----------



## Uffie (Jan 22, 2010)

> If you don't want to know the huge, epic, border-lining tragic plot twist happening this season of Gossip Girl, go away.
> 
> We mean it! It's that BIG! Leave now!
> 
> ...



oh shit     .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 22, 2010)

Uffie said:


> oh shit     .



Oh yes, unprotected sex with Jenny is coming.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 22, 2010)

^ Thats only going to happen in your dreams.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 22, 2010)

unprotected sex with another male.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2010)

Good.  As much as I like Chuck and Blair together... it has gotten stale.  They shouldn't be together till the series ends.  If Gossip Girl intends to keep this show going for another season or two... then it's time to break up Chair.  (Even though it will piss off a lot of people.)  It's a risk.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 22, 2010)

on queue Jenny x Chuck


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2010)

No    I miss Chuck x Blair already ;_________________________;


----------



## pfft (Jan 24, 2010)

I want Chuck x Chuck


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

Would be a bit unlikely 

I actually think that Chuck will like end up having sex with Jenny or something


----------



## pfft (Jan 24, 2010)

when he is too wasted out of his mind maybe.. after jenny drugs him and rapes him.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

i stand by my opinion . . . chuck x another man.

it already happened this season...even though it was a little smooch..it could be the beginning of a great downfall.


----------



## pfft (Jan 24, 2010)

is there any man hot enough to actually be with him? idk.. which is why chuck x chuck is the only logical possibility besides someone of Nates calibur lookswise


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

Chuck : 


> Yeah the bad boys are always catching my eye
> I said the bad boys are always spinning my mind
> Even though I know they're no good for me
> It's the risk I take for the chemistry
> With the bad boys always catching my eye



They could bring 


as a guest star.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

Chuck and another guy would be quite interesting really   But I don't know if Blair would leave him and all of the others hate him for that.  I think he will have to do something more horrible.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

Like take his life.

He already tried that as well..but blair was there to stop him.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

I hope they won't turn Blair and Chuck into a SerenaxDan where people start disliking them simply because it's too annoying to watch them break up and get back together.  

I really can't imagine what it will be besides cheating on her with someone.  I suppose perhaps if he had told a huge lie to everyone about something.  Or maybe did something very corrupt, although Blair is usually kind of forgiving about those things.


----------



## pfft (Jan 24, 2010)

^  perish the thought 

LOL boone from lost and some dude from Vampire Diaries! i kinda think he looks like he could pass as nates brother.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

Like help Jenny get out of some really nasty drug-dealing problem and then all the blame falls on him...and he gets 5 to 10 and Blair decides she doesn't want to be a convict's gf.

And then maybe all of them think that Chuck is actually the one that got Jenny in drug-dealing and they get mad on him.

end of story. 



@pfft : yeah he kind of resembles nate.


----------



## pfft (Jan 24, 2010)

that sounds too unbelieveable a bass would never serve that much time in prison with their money and connections.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

ok so he wouldn't stay in prison...but the rest of the story could be true for all we know.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think she would get angry over him drug dealing really   Blair seems to only probably get angry if he will cheat on her.  And probably on someone that would make the others rage.  Jenny is young and so it would fit


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 24, 2010)

He's probably just gonna get overly obsessed with the woman he saw at Bart's grave. And then knowing how Gossip Girl creates "drama", there's going to be this huge misunderstanding that results in the breakup but it would've been easily solved in two minutes if the characters would just listen to each other.

It would be sucky writing but it's kind of how the plots been going ever since the third season.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 24, 2010)

He's going to have anal sex with Jenny, nothing else would do.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

^  image of hot sexual intercourse imprinted on my mind.

God i forgot about the "mysterious woman".

Oh well i guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

I think that it would simply be due to a misunderstanding between them though since it said that everyone would be quite angry with Chuck


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-wyUhIOblA[/YOUTUBE]

Jenny no!!! Save it for Mr Chuck


----------



## Alex. (Feb 11, 2010)

fuck me dead that looks awesome. 

looks good can't wait for it to be back


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YqAl9Ctslc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

lol at blair.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 21, 2010)

Everyone I know like NatexSerena


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)

they look good together.

i hate jennyx whatever his name his though.


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2010)

jenny is so gonna whore it to that guy... unless nate stops her and adds her to his belt.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)

unless she stops right before he puts it in...consumed by remorse.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 21, 2010)

shut up! Jenny will be with Chuck


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I hope not   Although guess it's over for Chuck x Blair


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)

at least vanessa x dan is happening. :3 i'm kind of excited about that.


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2010)

last night i had a dream about gossip girl and it was over for chuck x blair.. then i was pissed.. and  then it changed to some weird snake baby stuff


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

The previews for Gossip Girl look better than pretty much every other show of the type. Honestly when I see the 90210 previews I want to break my TV, they're so fucking annoying.


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2010)

^ lol thats so true. for a second i thought 90210 was an alright show; and i watched almost all of the first season... but its really mediocre compared to Gossip Girl.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Haven't seen that show at all, but I'm good with Gossip Girl 

Dan and Vanessa are nice though, but it hasn't happened just yet.  Probably will this season.

I'm still excited (and sad about) seeing what Chuck is going to do that is so bad.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

pfft said:


> ^ lol thats so true. for a second i thought 90210 was an alright show; and i watched almost all of the first season... but its really mediocre compared to Gossip Girl.



I can't watch it, its just disgusting. And this commercial pisses me off: 

[YOUTUBE]bZ8bSeMvjWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Btw, when are the new episodes starting, next Monday?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Btw, when are the new episodes starting, next Monday?



Isn't it March 8th?


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah next Monday is March 8th right?  And yeah, Alex's sig gives that away 

That gif goes too fast  

Who are those too?


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)

blair and chuck, serena and nate.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I see, Serena and Nate aren't very surprising   Chuck and Blair


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah next Monday is March 8th right?  And yeah, Alex's sig gives that away
> 
> That gif goes too fast
> 
> Who are those too?



Next Monday is the first.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Next Monday is the first.



Oh no, I meant after tomorrow, sorry   Since it's practically Monday already 

Guess that means only one week though


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh no, I meant after tomorrow, sorry   Since it's practically Monday already
> 
> Guess that means only one week though



I did too  tomorrow is the 22nd, then in a week the 1st and then in a week the 8th.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I did too  tomorrow is the 22nd, then in a week the 1st and then in a week the 8th.



  I'm sorry, I'm so out of it I guess   I guess that's good for me though since I have a test on the 9th   More time to study.

Hopefully more previews will be released as well


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> I'm sorry, I'm so out of it I guess   I guess that's good for me though since I have a test on the 9th   More time to study.
> 
> Hopefully more previews will be released as well



I need to get my taxes done


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah so much to do, the year is going by too fast ;__;

Gossip is one of the few consolations in that sense, I remember when summer was ending I was happy that at least there would be new Gossip Girl


----------



## UziBlack (Feb 21, 2010)

my gf could not be more obsessed with this show. On the seldom occasions that I was there to watch it along side her I will admit that I was a fan of Chuck. Also, the ladies of the show are not very hard on the eyes.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Not too surprising, almost everyone seems to like Chuck   Glad that you do watch it a bit too  

Will you watch the season premiere with her too then?


----------



## Alex. (Feb 22, 2010)

^ Actually I didn't really like Chuck in the beginning...total jerk plus he kept doing stuff that made me despise me even more. Started liking him once he got together with Blair I think. I'm still not a huge fan but I'm ok with him being around more.


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

chuck being a jerk is the main reason to love him! same with blair being a bitch.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 22, 2010)

that's true...but i was younger then...mind didn't reach its full potential so I hated him like I hated orochimaru or something.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

I liked him more with Blair yeah   He started out as so terrible, like kind of forcing himself on Serena and then the stuff with Jenny and all


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2010)

The new episodes haven't even started yet and I am already sick of Dan/Vanessa.  

Can't wait till Georgina and Carter return.  The energy of the show always seems higher when they are around.  Hopefully the writers have decent story lines for them this time around.


----------



## Baka Neko (Feb 22, 2010)

I want some Serenate and I want it noa!


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2010)

i prefer nate x jenny


----------



## Baka Neko (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah me too, but until that happens im glad there's al least some Serenate. Anyway Im pretty sure Lil J will end up stealing Nate away from Serena


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2010)

i am gonna predict it now.. when jenny gets stopped right before or right after she loses her v-card to her lil druggie boy toy; nate is gonna swoop in and show her how a real man hoe does it.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 24, 2010)

Two more weeks still. They better come back with some really good episodes, because this season hasn't been that good imo.


----------



## Uffie (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 24, 2010)

^





pfft said:


> i prefer nate x jenny



You don't know shhhhhhhhhhhit


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

just you watch bateman. jenny x nate will happen.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2010)

lol @ fake tatttoos.


----------



## pfft (Feb 26, 2010)

^ yeah those tattoo's are disgusting ones too..


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2010)

some of them look gay...plus they're too cramped on his arm.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry to hop into the discussion, but this show has been a guilty pleasure of mine since the start. It shocks most people, since I'm a straight male that usually isn't into anything like this.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 28, 2010)

blair looks like she's 40 something...that looks a lot like how my mum dresses more or less


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 28, 2010)

Amasius said:


> Sorry to hop into the discussion, but this show has been a guilty pleasure of mine since the start. It shocks most people, since I'm a straight male that usually isn't into anything like this.



Straight you say


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 28, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## Vampire Cat (Feb 28, 2010)

pfft said:


> chuck being a jerk is the main reason to love him! same with blair being a bitch.



_Same. :rofl_

_Eww. No, really eww. What the hell is she's wearing?_


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 28, 2010)

I hate how big his shoes are


----------



## Alex. (Feb 28, 2010)

she looks like an old lady and he looks like a clown with those shoes. such a killer combo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2010)

No one is dressed very well in this episode apparently.  

My request for the remainder of the season is pretty simple.  More Carter, less everyone else.  

Bateman, what is your avatar from?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> No one is dressed very well in this episode apparently.
> 
> My request for the remainder of the season is pretty simple.  More Carter, less everyone else.
> 
> Bateman, what is your avatar from?



It's from a UK tv show called Skins. It's awful I don't recommend you watch it


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2010)

Vampire Cat said:


> _Same. :rofl_
> 
> 
> _Eww. No, really eww. What the hell is she's wearing?_



Datass!


----------



## pfft (Feb 28, 2010)

i heard skins was a good show.. 


also, I kinda thought gossip girl was dressing blair like and old lady for awhile now. her and vanessa.  its been so long i dont remember.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 28, 2010)

Skins is NOT a good show. You'll see twats like this boy say different 





> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Sasuke_Bateman,* sworder+*




Trust me, It's awful


----------



## sworder (Feb 28, 2010)

It's decent.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2010)

I really want a smoke right now.


----------



## luvi (Mar 2, 2010)

skins is an awesome show. full of angst and such unrealistic situations. but still, effie is some hot slut. (dont look for a connection, there is none)
yes, i'm back. if you guys don't remember me, well, too bad for you.
xoxo


----------
funny thing, i get back after a year of being comletly gone and a) you guys DO remember me, and b) i get reps. i need more friends like you in real life lol


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2010)

i remember you dude! 

well thats three who say skins is awesome and 1 who doesnt.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 2, 2010)

I remember you and our fights about Jenny


----------



## Alex. (Mar 2, 2010)

hey luvi.  long time no see. 

one more week and the wait is over. finally..


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2010)

lol who didnt fight with luvi about jenny?  

also omg i cannot wait for the new episode guys. its driving me crazy


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 2, 2010)

The very few other Jenny lovers.


----------



## pfft (Mar 2, 2010)

lol as far as I am concerned they dont exist


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2010)

I love Skins   Cassie is so awesome, pity she's not in the 3/4 seasons though 

Kind of reminds me of Gossip Girl except they're not all rich and it has a lot more explicit things.


----------



## luvi (Mar 2, 2010)

jesus, i should stard dling skins latest season. i'm so outdated. what are there, like 5 eps out already? and err, there ARE a few jenny lovers out there lol
anyhow. lately jenny's being really.... ugh. and now this thing with the drug guy is plain retarded. not her fault of course, it's the writers blame. she's still awesome in my eyes. and hot... i can't believe how well developed little taylor is


----------



## Alex. (Mar 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqm7jVLezBY&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILaHwk0Mq6A&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


oh yeah these too :

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjwAj0Ilj4Y&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF8iHAsgaWs&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luvi (Mar 4, 2010)

imma watch those vids when i come back from work.
i think it's time i get a new avy and sig, yeah? lol
it's probably gonna be rukia centric. or not  
anyhow. 3 days and a couple hours for the next ep, who's excited? i know we all are


----------



## Alex. (Mar 4, 2010)

god fuck it i can't wait...but 8th of march = woman's day = i gotta buy flowers for the bitches in my class.


----------



## Sen (Mar 4, 2010)

Woman's day?   Don't call them bitches 

Anyway seems like from the previews Jenny will be having sex with that drug dealer guy pretty soon   Ironically though I've come to like Jenny


----------



## Alex. (Mar 4, 2010)

mother's day that doubles as woman's day here.  and some of them really are and don't deserve flowers..


----------



## Sen (Mar 4, 2010)

Alex. said:


> mother's day that doubles as woman's day here.  and some of them really are and don't deserve flowers..



So you buy them for all women you know? 

Also mothers, reminds me that we are going to meet Chuck's soon I guess, wonder what she will be like.


----------



## luvi (Mar 4, 2010)

Sen said:


> Woman's day?   Don't call them bitches
> 
> Anyway seems like from the previews Jenny will be having sex with that drug dealer guy pretty soon   Ironically though *I've come to like Jenny *










I just have no words... Oh yes, I do! BOW TO THE QUEEN, FILTHY PEASANTS! 

And I'm also really excited about this whole Chuck's mum thing. It's got me wondering about future events. Right now, the only thing I know is that Jenny is a slut. But besides that, everything's gonna be a surprise.


----------



## Sen (Mar 4, 2010)

Well Jenny isn't really a whore (yet anyway).  Perhaps she won't even go all the way with the one guy, or maybe Chuck really will be her first 

Yeah I wonder why she was hidden this entire time.  Quite the plot twist, plus with Serena's father too.


----------



## luvi (Mar 4, 2010)

I dunno, tbh, I just don't understand what the writers are doing. I've been told the books are way too different, to the point where Vanessa is some sort of punk creature or something of the sort. But still, the plot devices are already written, just adapt them for crying out loud, don't go making new stuff because it's plain obvious they'll screw it up. I think they're just jumblig up the order of events that was established in the novels, but still, some things don't make sense. Like Serena's mistery dad or Chuck's mum. This is pissing me off. I need a new episode, NOW.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

Chuck's mom thing is just silly tbh.

Can't wait tho, and we in the UK don't have to wait too long either.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 7, 2010)

tomorrow's so close...and yet...so far away !


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 7, 2010)

Woman juices are all over my sheets already


----------



## Sunako (Mar 8, 2010)

This day is finally here. :WOW


----------



## Sen (Mar 8, 2010)

omg new GG   Can't believe it's tonight.  Exciting though


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2010)

Why are the commercials saying "new season"?


----------



## luvi (Mar 8, 2010)

why's sasuke bateman banned? anyhow. do noooot spoil anything peoplez D: i get to download it tomorrow >_<

i wanna se blair and jenny and serena do their things


----------



## Sen (Mar 8, 2010)

I think maybe because it's been so long think it's a new season then? 

Anyway about to watch and then off to study   Hope it's a good episode.

Not sure why Bateman is banned, probably just temporary.


----------



## sworder (Mar 8, 2010)

About to watch? I thought it was in another hour.

Was gonna wait but I'm gonna go out since now I'm bored :/


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 9, 2010)

It was a pretty good episode, but why are we treating this like a new season CW?


----------



## luvi (Mar 9, 2010)

saw the episode already. it was blergh compared to other episodes. i only liked jenny's attitude. serena and nate were two horny people. nothing new there. chuck's mum thing was ok, i think the actress coulda played the part a little less retarded tho. o maybe they shoulda picked another actress altogether. anyhow, i'm waiting to see how these events develop.
as for cw treating it as a new season, maybe they're referring to the season as a whole, which i doubt. or maybe they are trying to say it is the new part of the current season, in which case they should hire a publicity team who knows proper english.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 10, 2010)

okay episode. Definitely not worth the wait and I see whatever hope for Serena not being a hobag has gone down the drain. Chuck was pretty much the redeeming quality here. did anyone catch the promo for next episode?


----------



## Uffie (Mar 10, 2010)

GG has become so dull.  They need to go back to season one, everyone is so depressing these days.  What has Chuck become? 

At least Blair is still the love of my life


----------



## luvi (Mar 10, 2010)

is that one of the olsen twins in your avie? it sure looks like one, lol.
yeah, season one had the drama, lol


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2010)

The problem is the show's become too muddled, we know Nate and Sluterena won't last, Rufus going to that woman's apartment was silly and Dan is irrelevant, its all dull, and seems to be going in circles. 

Wheres the humour? The fun? Blair is the only one who's got any sense right now.


----------



## luvi (Mar 10, 2010)

Blair's always had sense. The thing is that the writers never had a road set for the other characters to begin with. Well, maybe some muddled trail, like Jenny becoming a psychopath drug dealer social climber, Serena being a slut, but I mean, besides sketching the characters' personality and/or stereotype and main events of the story (in a rather unclear way I dare say), they didn't have squat planned. And since they're changing the books in such a radical way, they don't have any sort of reference material so as to correct their mistakes. The show's completely derailed.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 11, 2010)

the new ep wasn't quite what i expected...utter disappointment really.

hopefully the next one'll be better.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 13, 2010)

would you join those two in the coat room?


----------



## pfft (Mar 13, 2010)

only to throw ugly ass serena out and carry on with nate.


----------



## luvi (Mar 13, 2010)

oh my god. effy, your avatar is ...! i want it. but pfft takes the price. once i saw that vid, i had to learn those steps lol, clap clap, clap clap, hand pose bite bite!
i love gaga.
anyhow. ugly ass serena? seriously. blake lively is beautiful, no matter what angle you look her from. so either you're jealous she's making out savagely with chace, or ... yeah that.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 14, 2010)

^ Your set is cute.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 15, 2010)

It's amazing how similar old Serena is to new Serena.


----------



## luvi (Mar 15, 2010)

i know, rite? and wtf, is that a taylor momsen photoshoot i'm not aware of that you guys are wearing? D:


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

When Chuck said "I will." at the end, there was this hint of...boyish excitement/happiness in his voice and face, and it just made me smile. D'awwwwsentimental.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2010)

Missed the episode.  Please tell me there was a lot of Jenny!


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 16, 2010)

They got everybody this episode.  Jenny getting out of control as usual.  Anyway, I'm hating this feel good Chuck storyline.  It's making everybody around him so boring.  I guess it has to come now before he screws up majorly as the previous spoiler said.


----------



## Sen (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh nice episode   And yeah, I'm still wondering how Chuck will make things crazy   Unless his mother is secretly evil or not her or something, GG has so many turns of course.

The Dan and Vanessa thing really bored me personally


----------



## Havoc (Mar 16, 2010)

Hopefully Jenny ODs and Serena is hit by a bus.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2010)

^none of those.

butt..when jenny and damien kissed i kind of hoped the sex scene would take place in this episode. 


and what happened to eric?


----------



## sworder (Mar 16, 2010)

Jenny is gonna lose her virginity at least, about time


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 16, 2010)

It was a great episode the look on Rufus face when he found out a Damon slept over was great. I love Damon, he's a great addition and I don't know why but everything Serena does annoys me.


I don't trust Chuck's mother


----------



## sworder (Mar 16, 2010)

She's an awful actress and Bart could've done way better


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I don't know what sort accent she's going for


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 16, 2010)

lol, wtf?

did anyone else catch this??



he wasn't kissing Jenny! 

how old is Jenny IRL?? wait, even if she's underaged, i've seen underaged teens kissing on TV... maybe its cuz Damon is above 18 :ho


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 16, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, wtf?
> 
> did anyone else catch this??
> 
> ...






	Taylor Michel Momsen
July 26, 1993 (age 16)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 16, 2010)

hahaha, my eyes are sharp


----------



## Sen (Mar 17, 2010)

omg    Weird 

And god she's so young still  For some reason I feel like she would've gotten older by this point.  

Wonder if Damien will stick around for long after this


----------



## Alex. (Mar 17, 2010)

Taylor would be better suited for me since I am 16 myself. 


anyways...is it Damon or Damien?


----------



## Sen (Mar 17, 2010)

Going by Wiki it's Damien   How old is he supposed to be in the series anyway?


----------



## luvi (Mar 17, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> Started watching it this september.
> 
> Rufus and Dan all devoid of personality.
> Jenny absurd plot stupidity
> ...



lol, nice broken english there. come back when you know how to articulate a proper sentence.

anyhow. you guys didn't know taylor was underage? pfffft. personally, i couldn't care less. She's smoking hot anyways, and I'm 19 so the age gap isn't that much  but it would still be illegal, right?


----------



## Alex. (Mar 17, 2010)

in romania sex is legal starting with 16 years old. 

so she would pretty much be legal over here.


----------



## Uffie (Mar 17, 2010)

Taylor needs to take better care of her extensions man.


----------



## luvi (Mar 17, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> I don't expect someone from Argentina quoting me on how to speak English or write it properly, especially after writing this.



wow, so you're saying that since i'm not a native speaker, i can't outdo you in your own language? for your information, argentina is one of the latinamerican countries with the highest level of english. besides, having studied english ever since i was 3 years old, i'm pretty much a near native speaker, with the addition that i, unlike you, do know the theory and structures behind the language. that being so, i could stomp you any time i wanted. on a more "official" level, i have sat for the highest level exam cambridge university has to offer, which is the cpe, and scored a proud 78 without even opening a reference book (imagine my score if i had bothered to study). so, summing up, me > you. that's all there is to it. besides, i did not quote you on how to speak english, i quoted your statement and made a remark about it. whether you know the language or not, it doesn't apply here. get your thoughts straight before blurting out incoherences in a respectable place like this. thank you very much and have an awful day.


side note: if i had quoted you on how to speak english, the quote would have included a guide of sorts on how to utilize the language correctly. since i didn't do that, nor the quote itself contain any guide or tip on english at all, your comment is completely out of base and horribly lacking any kind of thought behind it. maybe you're just plain retarded. who knows.

next time you try messing with me, think it twice. my tongue is sharp, but my wit is sharpest. 

xoxo


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2010)

Vanessa is probably the most boring character on the show.  But damn... she is hot in the sneak peek for next week.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw61CddJgo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank heavens to Blair for faking it otherwise the last ep was barely worth watching.

Jenny is just annoying, she's a fucking drug dealer, she better get called out for this shit and not get away with it. Also Rufus is a tit, Dan is a twerp and Chucks mother is a complete fraud. 

I just hope they have some interesting plots lined up, because all the couple stuff is just dull.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2010)

The Chuck mother story line has totally bombed.  I'm only really looking forward to 3 things right now.

1 - The Return of Carter
2 - The Return of Georgina
3 - Vanessa telling people that she isn't wearing any underwear


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh Jenny.  Just do it!  You better not back out next episode.  

[YOUTUBE]2VwAES8phik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2010)

I find that sneak peek amusing.  Serena wishes she had saved herself?   Really?  Then why is she sleeping with ever character imaginable this year?  Serena is a slut and the fans know it.  Try harder writers.  No one is buying that crap!


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I find that sneak peek amusing.  Serena wishes she had saved herself?   Really?  Then why is she sleeping with ever character imaginable this year?  Serena is a slut and the fans know it.  Try harder writers.  No one is buying that crap!



I'm confused too.  Thought Serena would be against Damien since things didn't go too well 2 episodes ago   

And she wants Nate to take Jenny out to lunch?  
She forgot Nate wanted Jenny last season?  So many damn plot holes.  Whose writing Serena?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

Serena giving other people advice about waiting for the right guy. This coming from the ho who went after a married man for no good reason other than boredom

Lol at Jenny calling Rufus controlling and judgemental. Heaven no, how could he be judgemental of his 16 year old drug dealing daughter.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2010)

I want Blair and Chuck to breakup.  Chuck would be a lot more awesome if he spent the rest of the series hooking up with all the female characters.

Chuck/Vanessa was hot last year btw.  Revisit that shit!


----------



## Sen (Mar 18, 2010)

Didn't Serena have her first time with Nate?  She ended up with him anyway 

Anyway guess we'll see if the episode goes as planned


----------



## Alex. (Mar 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgC2g6fj6kQ[/YOUTUBE]


chuck sexually harassing women.. :ho


----------



## Sen (Mar 18, 2010)

Perhaps he had some secret affair we don't know about


----------



## Alex. (Mar 18, 2010)

secret affair with his mother.  


now that might actually be what GG needed.


----------



## Sen (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think it needs something quite that dramatic


----------



## Alex. (Mar 18, 2010)

still i pity jenny for losing her virginity to damien...chuck would've been so much better.


----------



## Sen (Mar 18, 2010)

Who knows, that could still be a possible twist   I don't hate Damien though either, so guess we'll see, but it would be weird if it worked out perfectly.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2010)

oh boy 

already Nate and Blair are fighting... 

i liked that pairing


----------



## luvi (Mar 18, 2010)

As much a Jenny lover as I am, I have to agree with all of the above comments. But, I'm not saying dear Jenny's at fault. You guys have mentioned that whoever's writing Serena is a twerp, and that there are several plot holes. You also mentioned that Chuck's mum thing is complete crap, and that Vanessa needs more airtime because she's hot. You mentioned Chuck is a soft moron now, and that he needs to be more pro-active. I actually don't know what the hell happened to the series... But it's going down because of poor planning... Not only Serena is being lamely written; the show itself is becoming a complete disaster. We need to take matters into our own hands: let's hijack the CW studios and write GG ourselves! MUTINY! THIS IS SPARTA!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 18, 2010)

WAIT! What? *Now* Nate is upset with Serena being a whore. How is this a huge surprise?


----------



## Alex. (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't really get how serenate works !


----------



## luvi (Mar 19, 2010)

Look, I actually do not care if you're half Argentine (because the word Argentinian does not exist, by the way) or whatever you claim to be. All of my high school teachers also attender the top universities in this country. Besides, my average score in high school was above 90% so you have nothing to brag about there.
And in spite your claims that your English is much better than mine, all you do is repeat the same concepts all over again with the exception that you rephrase them so they just seem different. Your control of the language is fine, now I can see that. Still, your train of thought seems to be rather poor and your ideas are nothing but repetitive. Your English might be good, but I can see that there's a general lack of coherence and cohesion in all of your writings.
Ignore me all you want, not like it's going to haunt me in my sleep.


> Oh you do? So lets get this straight. You call me out on my English, rather than my critique my content.


Good English, bad English, whatever. Think before you write because you cannot brag about your wonderful skills if you make such a basic mistake as the one quoted above. Like I said before, if there's one thing you're terribly missing is planning. 

I might have a low self esteem but if you require to answer back and diminish other people just so you can stand above them, then I guess we both have a terribly low self esteem. If you had been right in any of the things you said, I would have had no problem whatsoever; I actually agreed that you have a pretty nice English. But the content you put so much effort on is so lacking that it brings me to tears. 

I'd love to quote Lily Allen's song: "Your words don't translate and it's getting quite late so please don't stay in touch".

xoxo

-----
Btw, I'm not a grammar Nazi, I just made a cynic remark on your first comment in the thread. If you can't take just a simple statement (and retaliate in a most aggressive way), I can't imagine how you can tackle each day and not try to kill yourself. You answered too quick, you were too much of a jerk. . I'm cynic, I make those sort of remarks all the time yet you took a defensive position without even asking what the problem was. You seem to be a person that's quick to judge, but be careful who you point your finger at because I'm sure there are plenty of reasons anyone can point their fingers at you. "Let he who is without sin, cast the first stone". 

 

That's all there is to it. Take it or leave it. I don't spread hatred, just justice. If you hold a grudge, then you're a resented twerp. Peace.


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

You guys stop fighting over who can speak/write better  

Anyway yeah, Nate acts like he hasn't known Serena forever, I mean it's not like she cheated on him.  Although seems like she didn't sleep with them anyway.


----------



## luvi (Mar 19, 2010)

Sen, I couldn't agree more with you. Clearly, I'm much better and need no further proof. Pfft, lol. Don't you guys love drama anyways? That's why you watch GG 

I don't understand where this series is going in general. I mean, Serena's become kind of pointless, Chuck is no longer Chuck, Jenny is trying to be a Serena/Blair hybrid thing, Dan is being more retarded than usual... and I could go on and on. Seriously, who the hell is the plot director? CW should fire that idiot


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not really sure, I think they are totally away from the books so I guess they have nothing to work from anymore like they used to, so that is probably one reason half of the things seem so random. 

I think it will become better with time once they figure out some more twists


----------



## Uffie (Mar 19, 2010)

The show isn't even the same league as the books anymore, what a pile of shit


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know, the books weren't that great either to me 

They also mostly lacked Chuck but at least Nate was interesting in the books iirc, he still mostly bores me in the show


----------



## Sunako (Mar 20, 2010)

There should be more Georgina


----------



## luvi (Mar 20, 2010)

There should be more Goerogina.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 20, 2010)

There should be no "Oh my god I can't believe you slept with so many guys, Serena!" Still can't believe Nate is just realising Serena is a whore...


----------



## luvi (Mar 20, 2010)

Nate's an idiot. He might be the hottie in the show, but his character is retarded.  The only clever guy in the show used to be Chuck. Now Blair's absorbed all his cleverness. He needs to go back to being a spiteful womanizer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2010)

Remember when everyone said that Bass's uncle wouldn't be back


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

Remember when this show wasn't predictable? Me neither.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm glad Jack and Agnes will be on the show next week.  Maybe they can at least generate 1 good episode?  It's gotten really stale lately.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't tell me the mother is a ploy by the uncle. Because thats just dumb.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 23, 2010)

Nothing more pathetic than Serena trying to be like Blair


----------



## pfft (Mar 23, 2010)

^ hahahaha fucking agreed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2010)

I see Chuck getting mad at Blair for her involvement in convincing him.


----------



## Sen (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm surprised, and  when he had to sign over his company, I just knew this was going to happen   He should've just signed it over to Lily, at least she had proven to be trustworthy.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 23, 2010)

I just wish this show would be about Vanessa and Blair having sex and throw in some scenes with Chuck saying, "I'm Chuck Bass".


----------



## Spica (Mar 23, 2010)

Gaddammit, the latest episodes of GG are freaking me out.

Serena, you idiot. X_X Stupid girl.


----------



## Uffie (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't know if I can be bothered to watch it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 23, 2010)

Serena being rejected was so satisfying, It gave me shivers....

I knew that woman was up to something, I didn't trust one bit and she's the worst actress on the show 


Jenny is still pure which is good


----------



## sworder (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahh this means no more Damien, I liked him.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 23, 2010)

Chuck got dumb down a lot


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 23, 2010)

Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck 

and lol ,Jenny, you fucking virgin :ho Nobody wants you


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 23, 2010)

Not like I care that much, but where the heck is Eric?  I almost forgot he existed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 23, 2010)

good fucking question!!

where is he!?

prolly he left the show :S

too bad.. i liked him


----------



## pfft (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL Chuck was dumbed down alot.. Is this attributed to love and feelings?


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 24, 2010)

You know what, sadly, I think this has been one of the better episodes of the season.


----------



## Sen (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know, starting to not like Gossip Girl as much  

Seems like Jenny will be drugged and raped or something in the next episode, wonder why that girl even returned


----------



## ethereal (Mar 25, 2010)

Everything Serena does annoys me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 25, 2010)

ethereal said:


> Everything Serena does annoys me.



Welcome to my world


----------



## Sunako (Mar 25, 2010)

Havoc said:


> I just wish this show would be about Vanessa and Blair having sex and throw in some scenes with Chuck saying, "I'm Chuck Bass".



 This~


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Chuck got dumb down a lot


They did dumb him down too. I hate that in shows.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2010)

Seriously Chuck and Blair were far too out of character here, we all saw it coming, I find it strange they didn't. Tho atleast now we might finally get to see the Chuck and Blair we all actually like, the ones that plot the downfalls of other characters.

As for Serena, she was as always ridiculous, and Nate calling her a slut was one of the most win things he's ever said so kudos to him. 

The jenny plot wasn't paticularly interesting either since every show has pretty much done this storyline already and the outcome was predictable. And I will say something, why is it that in all these shows noone ever tells the guy to wait for someone special? Sexist assholes


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2010)

Meh. This show was fun when it was about what happens in the so called "higher" societies when they try and build themselves up and then crumble when the hipocrisy and secrecy of their status is ripped off by the merciless claws of gossip.

Now it's about who is sleeping with who this week.
And again
and again
And again.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

The show isn't as fun because Chuck isn't as fun.  The show started out as a High School show and hasn't transitioned well into college.

I can't believe they have already decided to make a 4th season.  The writers are out of ideas.  What could it possibly be about?

I think they should put a different spin on it by focusing on other characters for a few episodes.  Maybe show us what Penelope, Hazel, and others are doing?  Maybe they could have a few episodes from Carter's or Georgina's point of view?  They just need to do something drastic that changes the entire dynamic of the show.

They also need to end Chuck/Blair and Dan/Vanessa.  Chuck/Vanessa was the hottest pairing on the show.  Stick to it.  (Since I will never get Chuck/Jenny.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Not sure what you guys are talking about, they're dealing with a lot more than the usual high school stuff, I don't think its anything wrong really. Most of those high school shows get tired in one year.

Or start out shitty. 

And if you think this is just random sex, catch an episode of Melrose place, that's all they have over there.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2010)

> And if you think this is just random sex, catch an episode of Melrose place, that's all they have over there.



I watched the pilot, other than the hot asian looking chick, it was terrible.

College never works, they need something else.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I watched the pilot, other than the hot asian looking chick, it was terrible.
> 
> College never works, they need something else.


Neither does skipping college, look at One Tree Hill. 

And yeah, Melrose place is awful, its pretty badly written. I never saw the old show but being as that CW is the ONLY channel I get...I see a lot of these shows.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2010)

Skipping it could work but Im not sure if any show has done it other than OTH. In anycase OTH was really poorly written after season 3.



> I never saw the old show but being as that CW is the ONLY channel I get...I see a lot of these shows.



That sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

So Blair is sort of thrown into an Indecent Proposal type situation next week, eh?  She better do the job!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Skipping it could work but Im not sure if any show has done it other than OTH. In anycase OTH was really poorly written after season 3.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a nightmare.



Well I watch a ton of shows that come on CW, Sienfeld, Chapelle Show, Supernatural, Vampire Diaries, Gossip Girl and I probably get more Maury than I should. 

I download a lot of shows.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 30, 2010)

Hate the episode.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 30, 2010)

shit needs to get real or i'm not watching the show anymore.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes it does need to get real.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 30, 2010)

Erm...chuck confronts his mother about the whole hotel thing. She ends up telling him she loves Jack but Jack chooses the hotel over her.

Rufus gets Jenny back her job at eleanor where she meets up with agnes again. Agnes is looking for revenge and drugs jenny but Nate rescues her and Jenny realizes she still has a crush on him.

Vanessa is upset with Dan because nothing seems to have changed in their relationship but he proves her different.

That's pretty much it.

Oh and Eleanor asks Blair to bring 30 of her friends to her fashion show and she hires escorts...that blonde chick from a previous episode.

That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 30, 2010)

I hate GG now


----------



## Alex. (Mar 30, 2010)

anytime, anywhere, anyhow.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 30, 2010)

lol, totally forgot there was GG 

*downloading


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

^ ....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 30, 2010)

wat i do?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 30, 2010)

It's not good 

Jenny needs to stop being "almost" raped and get it over with


----------



## Alex. (Mar 30, 2010)

jenny's virginity is like a national treasure.

she will lose her virginity to nathaniel though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 30, 2010)

;____; 


I know, she and him are getting too close. She might give it to him when he cheats on Serena


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 30, 2010)

"I know he's not perfect, but he understands me, he doesn't judge me, underneath it all he's a kind loving person."

 Award winning


----------



## Havoc (Mar 31, 2010)

god, gg sucks now


----------



## Sen (Mar 31, 2010)

It will probably be better once Chuck turns evil-ish again and Blair too, even though I love them being together, it's rather boring as well  

Nice twist with Chuck's mother really being her though and leaving Jack.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2010)

FFS Chuck grow some fucking balls and slap that bitch!!!! And his mother was incredibly stupid, she signed over everything to Jack why? And then just left? Seriously the whole situation needs to be explained. Why did she leave Chuck when he was a kid? Why was she with Jack? Its all so muddled.

I swear Chuck was getting screwed and Blairs too busy hiring hookers to pose as friends

Also Jenny, ffs now your after Nate again? Have we not already been here?

And don't even get me started on the pointless Vanees and Dan subplot

GG you're officially reaching 90210 level of crap, and thats the dumbest show on tv.


----------



## pfft (Apr 1, 2010)

the shit with chuck and his mom is pissing me off. 

they need to fix their writers.. chuck would never do that


----------



## pfft (Apr 1, 2010)

chuck bass doesnt get tricked like that.. wtf writers WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2010)

I really don't understand how Chuck fell for it either, it was incredibly obvious to everyone except them.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 2, 2010)

If the writing continues to be this bad, some actors may want out.  Good by GG then.  I can't accept that some actors get the script and say consciously that it's good for their career. Well, maybe, Jenny she's a no talentless hack on a higher scale than the Olson Twins.


----------



## sworder (Apr 4, 2010)

Agnes should get more screentime, she's hot and awesome


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2010)

sworder said:


> Agnes should get more screentime, she's hot and awesome


This.

But knowing these writers... we will probably never see her again.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 4, 2010)

Ugh, please don't let Jenny and Nate happen.  Damn writers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]6gGIDBAsYM0[/YOUTUBE]




Some more shit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]jxuFaDCPDMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 4, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Ugh, please don't let Jenny and Nate happen.  Damn writers.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6gGIDBAsYM0[/YOUTUBE]



Haha                       .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Uggghhhhh. No more, I swear this show better step it up or its my last season. Wtf are they gonna do next season if they're recycling the same shit again?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 5, 2010)

Chuck pimping Blair out  I really hate his character now


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2010)

I like that he did that.  It was something the old Chuck would have done.  I hope he follows it up by sleeping with Vanessa.

The worst thing Chuck could do now is apologize to Blair.  That scene would make me gag.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

the redemption of chuck and blair is the only intresting thing about gossip girl.

I'm so tired of the softcore porn this sham has became.


Which sucks, cause I loved the O.C. too, untill mellissa died.
Josh, you're killing me.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2010)

This was the best part of The OC.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOU1f0eyxew[/YOUTUBE]

I did watch the shit out of the show though since I lived in Anaheim.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 5, 2010)

Jack is that all you wanted to do?  WTF?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 6, 2010)

im 14 mins into the episode but i cant take this shit anymore

WHAT THE FUCK JENNY!? WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT 16 YEAR OLD FUCKING VIRGIN WANT!?

LEAVE FUCKING NATE ALONE YOU FUCKING BITCH


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't these bitches study? All day long they're just fucking pining for some guy and whining.

And Chuck is just a saddo, this is the only thing he could do? It was like he gave up, and his pride just went down the drain.

also O.C was really good in its first season, not so much afterwards.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 6, 2010)

lol, chuck 

i am disappoint


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 6, 2010)

poor Blair, the scene between her and Chuck was really good in a very sad way. 

Happy for Dorota as well


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 6, 2010)

finally we get to see Erik . I was beginning to think the dude quit the show 

happy for Dorotha as well


----------



## Zissou (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know, seems to me like the characters are becoming more and more bland. Glad to see Bass back into the game at least, even though it was only a small step towards the slippery slope of Chuckness.

By the way, is it just me or does Elliot look like Eric but a few years older? o.O (Captain, i*c*st detected in quadrant 4!)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I like that he did that.  It was something the old Chuck would have done.  I hope he follows it up by sleeping with Vanessa.
> 
> The worst thing Chuck could do now is apologize to Blair.  That scene would make me gag.



That's why you'd be a terrible writer, showing us characters are growing only to show they really didn't at all is pretty shitty way to handle things.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2010)

Effy said:


> doesnt necessarily mean character didnt grow. It could be a defensive mechanism when a person doesnt know how to cope with a situation. That gets the said person mentally back to where he knew how to deal with things so he acts accordingly.
> 
> but its GG...bad writing it is


I would say it negates growth, its not really badly written as it was hard to see coming.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2010)

I suppose a better way of presenting my opinion would be to say that Chuck's growth was too much, too soon.  It made him into a dull character.  Now that he has broken up with Blair at least temporarily, I'd like to see try to be the old Chuck again (maybe failing at it).  I think it would be interesting to see it for at least a few episodes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

If they decide to break Chuck and Blair up then it better be permanent, I want more Blair and Dan, its the only time Dan is actually interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2010)

Give me Chuck/Vanessa then.  The boy billionaire and the girl from Brooklyn.  I actually liked the couple of Chuck/Vanessa episodes last season.  (Like when Chuck tried to save that bar.)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't mind Chuck and Vanessa, but I didn't mean Dan/Blair in a romantic way, I just mean its more interesting when different characters clash, its so much better than the crap we have now.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 7, 2010)

Dorota


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2010)

> By the way, is it just me or does Elliot look like Eric but a few years older? o.O (Captain, i*c*st detected in quadrant 4!)



Could be his half brother since they're gonna introduce Serena's dad soon. It was all very random tho.

Jenny gave up so soon, what did she expect to happen?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 7, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> im 14 mins into the episode but i cant take this shit anymore
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK JENNY!? WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT 16 YEAR OLD FUCKING VIRGIN WANT!?
> 
> LEAVE FUCKING NATE ALONE YOU FUCKING BITCH





This show is so bad, Dorota is getting like 50% more lines. LOL!!!

I hated nate in the beginning, but he's actually the most tolerable person on this show and "B" ... b's like the best actor so far on this show.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 8, 2010)

Why did you have to scar my eyes?


----------



## pfft (Apr 8, 2010)

stfu .. dorota is awesome.. someone should scar your face. 

this episode was for shit.. i hated it..


----------



## Sunako (Apr 9, 2010)

lol look at chuck's face.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2010)

Chuck's best man and Blair is the maid of honour? Could be interesting


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2010)

Preview for the episode in 2 weeks. It's good to see Chuck being a jerk again.  I've been getting really bored with this show lately.

Maybe this episode will actually be decent?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-YvT2KVbs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex. (Apr 11, 2010)

jenny is a slut. :33


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 11, 2010)

Part II of Jenny fail?  Oh great 

Chuck should remain half sober for the rest of the season.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah he should go back drinking and having sex with hookers, It's a lot better that way...far more entertaining.


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2010)

jenny's about to lose her v card to nate..


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 11, 2010)

pfft said:


> jenny's about to lose her v card to nate..


v card... that's so lame!!


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2010)

ur set is lame..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 11, 2010)

pfft said:


> stfu .. dorota is awesome.. someone should scar your face.



I know right? What an infidel


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2010)

Yay, the next arc of the show can be Nate getting arrested for sleeping with a minor, I see good things coming


----------



## yummysakura (Apr 12, 2010)

I used to love this  show but after sometime I lose my interest in it. My younger sister is sooo addicted this show (lol), I don't know why..


----------



## Sen (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah I missed the last episode, anyone care to tell me the highlights?  Did Chuck really have Blair sleep with his uncle to get his hotel back?

Not sure if someone posted this but if not ~

*Spoiler*: _Vague spoiler for end of this season + next season_ 





> It sounds like Taylor Momsen is taking a break from Gossip Girl to focus on her music. The 16-year-old actress plays Jenny Humphrey on the hit CW show, but it was confirmed Monday that she won't be back for the season four premiere in the fall.
> 
> Taylor Momsen performs with the Pretty Recless. (From YouTube)
> With the season three finale on its way, an unnamed insider told Entertainment Weekly that the writers have plans for Taylor's character. “When you watch the finale, you’ll see that we’re doing something very big with her character.”



Not sure if this will improve or make the show worse really.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah I missed the last episode, anyone care to tell me the highlights?  Did Chuck really have Blair sleep with his uncle to get his hotel back?
> 
> Not sure if someone posted this but if not ~
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He didn't have her sleep with her, as much as he passively allowed his uncle to ask her and knowing she would accept acted as if he didn't know. Then when she went to do it, Jack just kissed her and told her that Chuck had known all along and that he didn't want to sleep with her or want the hotel, he just wanted to ruin Chuck.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 13, 2010)

Great episode I must say, It's funny to see everyone's relationship down the bin  oh and watch Dan and Blair happening  



And we have the old Chuck back pek

"Carter was helping me looking for my dad"
"Was he in Carter's hotel room?"


 first time ever Nate made me laugh. Serena has become such an awful character, she was never anything special but she was bearable but now ...


Blair is such a drama queen, I hated how she was crying on Dorota's big day. Like everything has to be about her 

And they mentioned the Vampire Diaries.
















 Jenny


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh and seriously Lily?


----------



## sworder (Apr 13, 2010)

Chuck Bass is back 

Blair is such a hypocrite, she already slept with Jack once. I bet she didn't tell that to Chuck.

It was funny Serena ran into Lily, she deserved it. Nate should just dump her and go with Jenny


----------



## Alex. (Apr 13, 2010)

oh wow it feels like old GG is back.

better not get our hopes up too soon.. cause with this show, you just never know what might come next.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

> Blair is such a hypocrite, she already slept with Jack once. I bet she didn't tell that to Chuck.



This isn't about Blair sleeping with Jack, its about being betrayed by Chuck.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 13, 2010)

*Life imitates Gossip Girl*



> And while Crawford is making his  character the priority at the risk of burning bridges  with one of the biggest movie studios in Hollywood, *"GG" co-star Taylor  Momsen may soon be going the way of unemployed TV starlet Mischa Barton*. Momsen,  who plays wild child , has fuelled rumours her character is being killed off  during the May 10 finale, after bitterly telling an "X17" photographer,  "it's done dude" when asked about the show.


I told you, she's going to end up just like Misha Barton. Her Career is over.    Good riddance.

Apparently the rest of the cast are whores and cheaters just like their tv counter parts.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2010)

That's why dating costars is a mistake and unprofessional.  How can they work together after this sort of thing?  I expect Vanessa to maybe be written off the show if it's true.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 13, 2010)

Eric's new love interest is making me lol at the poll options.



> Crawford is making his Nate Archibald character the priority at the risk of burning bridges with one of the biggest movie studios in Hollywood



oh god


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

That article sounds ridiculous imo. Getting in a relationship with a co-star is dumb but they never learn do they?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2010)

It's hard to blame the guys though.  Leighton and Jessica are both fucking hot.

Still, it's not professional at all.  Vanessa will probably be written off the show since she is less valuable than Chuck.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 14, 2010)

i fucking hate Jenny.

bitch needs to die a slow, painful death.

and if nate and serena break it up, i hope nate hooks with fucking jeremy instead


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 14, 2010)

wtf how can you cheat on Ed?! He‘s from Hertfordshire!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> This isn't about Blair sleeping with Jack, its about being betrayed by Chuck.


Apparently its more about not liking that she would do anything for Chuck.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

Or the person she became for Chuck. I thought it was the best end for them, there was some sort of closure there, perhaps not for Chuck but atleast for Blair.

Serena's father better be Brad Pitt, with all the mystery that's been surrounding him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2010)

No.  Her father is some random Baldwin.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 15, 2010)

Bring back Hilary Duff and the Buffy Chick.  

This is hilary yesterday. She's so F_____ hot!  Look at that figure.


March Elle Girl





She's been working out, look at that figure! This is a picture of her 2 years ago.


Mike Comery you lucky fucking bastard. Looks like she's getting fitness tips from a pro hockey player.


----------



## Mia (Apr 15, 2010)

she is disgusting


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 15, 2010)

Effy said:


> she is disgusting


Compared to your pics.


----------



## Zissou (Apr 27, 2010)

Well that was fucking anti-climatic.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2010)

Zissou said:


> Well that was fucking anti-climatic.



 i was hoping for a JennyXChuck ending ugh


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow did Blair just actually act mature about her feelings? She should be acting like a hoe and doing nasty stuff



> This is hilary yesterday. She's so F_____ hot!  Look at that figure.



I see fatbutt finally put the fork down then


----------



## Talvius (May 1, 2010)

anyone esle hate serena with a passion?


----------



## pfft (May 1, 2010)

GG is getting ridiculous lately.. 

also if they kill jenny thats kinda awesome.. i am tired of lookin at her horrible make up and inbred eyes hiding behind her hair.   btw still like the hair.


----------



## Sunako (May 1, 2010)

She's gonna come back , anyway


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2010)

> anyone esle hate serena with a passion?



Have you seen the next ep's preview? Looks like the writers are hell bent on us hating the pathetic little whore.


----------



## Sunako (May 4, 2010)

Im glad the old Chuck is back  thats all


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 4, 2010)

Never been so annoyed at a GG episode ever. Chuck you're the only good thing that's left.


----------



## pfft (May 5, 2010)

gg is going in the wrong direction.. it looks like vanessa is being written out with her internship.  

serena is getting on my fucking nerves especially shoving rufus out for that baldwin guy..


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2010)

lol.  I watched some sneak peeks for next week.  Serena is going to continue to be a bitch to Rufus.  It seems like most of the gossip girl supporters left are really starting to hate her.


----------



## Sunako (May 6, 2010)

I heard Georgina's coming back  for Dan. Please no Dan/Vanessa/Georgina threesome please no ;_;


Nate is becoming more and more boring .


----------



## Zissou (May 6, 2010)

^Yeah wtf is up with that? Not that I'm a fan but hey, like things are now he could just as easily be nameless fodder BF. The whole Jenny/Nate/Serena love triangle was pretty fucking weak as well.


----------



## Just Blaze (May 7, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Never been so annoyed at a GG episode ever. Chuck you're the only good thing that's left.



You're damn right.  Chuck is the _best _thing ever 


*Spoiler*: __ 




This shit is a jaw dropper.  It's the season finale btw.  Should've seen this coming, haha.
[YOUTUBE]SE-t1mIcWAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunako (May 7, 2010)

C-Chuck and Jenny? O_o


----------



## Zissou (May 7, 2010)

HAha, I just hope that once B comes storming in wanting to rage on Chuck he'll just go "I'm Chuck Bass", THE END. Would've made up for all the shit we've been spoonfed this season.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 8, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> You're damn right.  Chuck is the _best _thing ever
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 11, 2010)

The new episode was actually good


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

Last night's episode was good?  Are you guys serious?


----------



## Just Blaze (May 11, 2010)

Well at this point, Serena is hopelessly retarded.  It runs in the family for sure so I'll slide it for now.


----------



## Zissou (May 12, 2010)

^Yup, in her infinite retardation she really outdid herself this episode. At least the Baldwin's finally gone.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

Im gonna go abit crazy now so Im just warning you guys:

Lily is a fucking bitch, Rufus has done nothing but try to work it with the most fucking rigid woman on the planet and she has the gall to talk shit to Rufus? She didn't even try to listen to him and started playing happy families with the man who tried to prolong her illness ffs. Maybe the problem in all your marriage's is you Lily, Rufus isn't the one with 5 marriages behind his back. You don't deserve him. He should have let her go, she'd come back running with her tiny ass sooner or later, that bitch is never happy.

And now on to Serena, how dare the fucking little slut talk to Rufus like that. Your dad's a dead beat love, he doesn't give a darn, if he did he would have come for you 10 years ago. Did you really think you'd be a happy family so suddenly? Go overdose on something already. And what are you accusing of Rufus? You fucked up a guy's marriage and life cuz you were bored bitch, shut the fuck up already. And then she has the gall to diss Nate for meddling, you fucking meddled in Chuck's business and he got fucked over big time, atleast this time Nate was actually looking out for you dumbass. And now your going after Dan again? Someone shoot the bitch seriously.

Also Jenny was completely right, Rufus is pretty much refusing to face the fact that the Wanderwoodsen's bring all the misery upon themselves. Lily pretty much treats Rufus like shit, doesn't trust him, heck she was about to fucking run away with her Ex and not even tell Rufus, he's your husband you bitch and just expect him to get over everything so easily. And then Eric is telling Jenny off for not acting like a family? Hey asshole weren't you fucking running away? Where did the family love disasppear then? 

And breathe.

Anyway decent episode (compared to the last few), thanks to Blair and Chuck tho


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

Serena is the most shallow character on the show.  I despise her.  I wish she would just go to Brown and never come back.  Replace her with anyone at this point and I would be happy.  People might not like Jenny, but I like her tons more than Serena at this point.

I was so pissed when Serena just believed the worst about Rufus and wouldn't even give him a chance to explain.  Serena has lived a privileged life.  She hasn't had to earn anything.  Her sense of entitlement is off the charts.  Nate and Dan both deserve better.  I wish she had been seriously injured in that accident earlier this year.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Im gonna go abit crazy now so Im just warning you guys:
> 
> Lily is a fucking bitch, Rufus has done nothing but try to work it with the most fucking rigid woman on the planet and she has the gall to talk shit to Rufus? She didn't even try to listen to him and started playing happy families with the man who tried to prolong her illness ffs. Maybe the problem in all your marriage's is you Lily, Rufus isn't the one with 5 marriages behind his back. You don't deserve him. He should have let her go, she'd come back running with her tiny ass sooner or later, that bitch is never happy.
> 
> ...





Rukia said:


> Serena is the most shallow character on the show.  I despise her.  I wish she would just go to Brown and never come back.  Replace her with anyone at this point and I would be happy.  People might not like Jenny, but I like her tons more than Serena at this point.
> 
> I was so pissed when Serena just believed the worst about Rufus and wouldn't even give him a chance to explain.  Serena has lived a privileged life.  She hasn't had to earn anything.  Her sense of entitlement is off the charts.  Nate and Dan both deserve better.  I wish she had been seriously injured in that accident earlier this year.



You two seem very attractive at the moment.




I disagree with you about Eric though, he's the only sane person in that family funnily enough. I have lost all respect I had for Lily, I was a huge supporter of her relationship with Rufus but not anymore. He can do a lot better, she treated him like shit and I have no idea why he's staying with her. He should have told her to go fuck herself...

Serena lol

 Moving on to Dan already  

Is she an English 15 year old girl? Reminds me of when I was at school you see in my friend msn name "____and tom forever" then a few days later it changes to "_________ ere loving Jamie"


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

Blake Lively's acting ain't great either, she mumbles through her lines half the time and acts like she's sleepy.

Serena is heading for a fucked up life, the girl just knows how to be a selfish little runt. I don't understand why Nate would put up with her shit, theres nothing left to redeem her character anymore. Also the writers are really unconsistent here, the judgemental Dan we know would never help Serena save the man who tried to ruin Rufus.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 12, 2010)

She saved the man who basically kept her mum sick!


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

> I disagree with you about Eric though, he's the only sane person in that family funnily enough.



I had a issue with him judging Jenny, its unfair on her to be told to start acting like she's "part of the family" when the rest of them were ready to ditch everything. But otherwise he's pretty much the only likeable one of that family.



> Is she an English 15 year old girl?



This describes her perfectly.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 12, 2010)

The worst thing about her is the fact she doesn't know shes a whore. I'd respect a lot more if she slept with a lot of people andis honest to that fact  but she's oblivious to the fact she gets lovely dovey with a different guy every month


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

Wtf why did Bateman get banned?


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Blake Lively's acting ain't great either, she mumbles through her lines half the time and acts like she's sleepy.


Yeah, I'm not sure how she got the lead role for Green Lantern.  But her involvement in the project just guarantees that it will suck.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2010)

Maybe if she can actually express emotion on her face then I'd understand but the girls a walking blow up doll, she has her mouth open most of the time, and has the espression of a retard. 

Anyway next ep looks interesting, shame they've ruined everything by pretty much showing what what will happen between Chuck/Jenny/Blair in the previews. But Georgina is back, hopefully she'll finally destroy Sluterrena.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2010)

also her mouth hangs down on one side which is dumb.

aside the serena bashing OMG THIS FUCKING EPISODE! 

fucking nate x jenny!  where is bateman so I can rub it in his fucking face!


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2010)

Gossip Girl isn’t even close to being as good as it once was.  I’m not sure I mind that much.  The CW came out with a new show called “The Vampire Diaries”… you may have heard of it.  And I’m not sure Gossip Girl was ever as good as it is.  –shrug-


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2010)

vampire diaries is shit compared to true blood. - fact


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2010)

True Blood has Anna Paquin in it and it's about a bunch of Southern Hillbillies.  Twilight meets The Hills Have Eyes.  It's a decent show, but the characters bore me.  And Anna is one of the uglier lead actresses out there.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2010)

you mean you dont like her little buckteeth gap she has going on?


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2010)

It might be good for blowjobs, but how does that benefit me?


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2010)

Gossip Girl was pretty good during season one, but that was mostly thanks to the fact that the writers knew what they were doing, unlike now.

True Blood is alittle overrated, yes Vampire Diaries isn't as good but its more entertaining.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2010)

i dont think she is that ugly.  i know you will get all buttmad but I think she is just as pretty if not possibly prettier than lil j.   

so is vampire diaries really that great of a show?


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2010)

> so is vampire diaries really that great of a show?



Its easily the best CW show in a while.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its easily the best CW show in a while.


This.

I have never enjoyed Supernatural though.  Some people rave about it, so I guess it's a simple matter of taste.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2010)

Supernatural is a good show but its too repetitive, Season 3 was pretty epic tho.


----------



## Charlotte (May 14, 2010)

I really liked this ep but not Serana.


----------



## Sunako (May 14, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that hates Blake's acting. 



> But Georgina is back, hopefully she'll finally destroy Sluterrena.



This this this.

I dont like Georgina's new hair D:


----------



## Charlotte (May 15, 2010)

I just saw the sneak peeks

*Spoiler*: _Sneak peaks_ 



Dan is the one who is going to let his feelings known to Serena.

Blair still knows that chuck loves her and she realized she loves him too.

Jenny vows for revenge thinking if she seduced chuck she will get back at blair..... but chuck only kisses her and she sleeps with nate and then tells dan and her dad that it was chuck who she slept with not nate causing major trouble for Chair. and nate isnt talking to S or D because of the GG blast so he cant tell blair what really happend but after chuck gets shot, blair and serena and nate are in his bedside nate explains everything, although blair says " im sorry " to chuck, he is still hearbroken because she believed jenny instead of him, and then there is the time jump, when S AND B are going to paris and we see the final two minutes is Chuck showing up and goes with blair and serena to paris....


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2010)

^Where did you get that from?


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> ^Where did you get that from?


It fits with all of the Ausiello spoilers.

Surprisingly, it actually sounds like a good episode.


*Spoiler*: __ 



About Chuck getting shot... was it Dan?  

And that's fucking up by Jenny.  Chuck was like the only person actually being nice to her.


----------



## W1ZZY (May 16, 2010)

i'm sorry. but they're making jenny way over-dramatic. seriously. 

the writers need to come up with some original, new, fresh material...seriously. all of it is getting soooo repetitive. 

Only good thing in a while was Serena's dad in the mix.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

I am thinking that I figured out what happens now. We saw someone punch Chuck and it looks like it might be whats his face. The little gay guy.


----------



## Mia (May 18, 2010)

Jenny thats what you get for being an unsufferable little bitch 

Georgina


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2010)

Chuck =,(

**


----------



## Sunako (May 18, 2010)

CHUCK  !!!!!


Georgina


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2010)

Georgina will be around for the first part of next season. And it seems that they're going to do a little in Paris at the start of the next season.


----------



## Sunako (May 18, 2010)

... Chuck.


----------



## Charlotte (May 18, 2010)

OMG! I don't have any word 

...CHUCK BASS


----------



## narutorulez (May 18, 2010)

Fucking Jenny


*Spoiler*: __ 



If it wasnt for her Chuck would not have gotten shot, damn her. DAMN HER!


----------



## Thomaatj (May 19, 2010)

Pretty ok ending of the season. The pregnant georgina thing did bother me, a bit exagerated for a plottwist..


----------



## Sunako (May 19, 2010)

As if Chuck'll ever die!


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2010)

I've officially dropped Gossip Girl

Bye.


----------



## Charlotte (May 19, 2010)

^ I kinda feel with you, my fandom just got trolled


----------



## Sunako (May 19, 2010)

My fandom gets trolled every episode




I still watch it for the lulz.


----------



## pfft (May 19, 2010)

lol but chuck finally fucked lil j, that dirty lil whore?  tell me you all loled at that part


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2010)

> The episode felt mad choppy. I feel like CW edited out a major scene with Chuck and Jenny. Yeah I know they hooked up, but it didn't seem like it.



Since she's underaged they probably wanted to avoid the controversy.

It was a little over the top but I liked the finale. I feel sorry for Jenny, mostly because if the moron actually did something productive (like making dresses) then she wouldn't feel so hollow. 

But sure Blair, you'll forgive Chuck for selling you as a prostitue but throw a fit because he slept with Jenny when he believed you were never to return. Really sticking up for yourself there. Poor Chuck, if he died alone that really would be sad.

And don't get me started on Georgina and her little plot twist, that was just ridiculous.

The writers have been bragging about how the finale was a game changer, I think they're alittle deluded.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2010)

pfft said:


> lol but chuck finally fucked lil j, that dirty lil whore?  tell me you all loled at that part



I called it last year


----------



## Charlotte (May 20, 2010)

Bateman is back.  ... welcome back


----------



## Just Blaze (May 20, 2010)

Here's a brief summary of next season supposedly... 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ?Season four will open with a radiant Serena and Blair enjoying their grand and romantic summer in Paris?until Chuck mysteriously arrives in town with a new girlfriend and a new identity. Blair swore off Chuck forever but will this changed man woo Blair into having a change of heart, or will Queen B set her sights on ruling Columbia University? And as for that baby???


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2010)

Μ?ĺŏń said:


> Bateman is back.  ... welcome back



pek



Just Blaze said:


> Here's a brief summary of next season supposedly...



Poof Chuck can regenerate


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

Welcome Back Bateman. 

So nothings changed next season then? Great writing there


----------



## Sunako (May 21, 2010)

At least Chuck is alive.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2010)

Chuck was never gonna die, he's invincible, his heart on the other hand


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2010)

This season was awful, I won't try to defend it.

*But this is an awesome promo for next year! * 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahsdv_OzK9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha I still can't believe Bateman was right about the Chuck and Jenny thing, I remember that from ages ago  

Ah well, I will miss Jenny surprisingly since I ended up liking her, but her music is pretty good too so that's nice she will focus on that. 

The thing with Chuck totally surprised me, I can't wait to see what happens.  It was a good season ending really, lots of good plot twists and such.

Did Georgina just steal a baby then?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 2, 2010)

September ...


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2010)

Waiting sucks yeah 

Although at least the season got pretty interesting.  I think that they should bring in a couple of new characters to keep on the show more often, it gets kind of boring since they have exhausted almost all of the possible pairings at this point.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 2, 2010)

Im waiting for Dan/Blair


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh god if that happens    It would be hilarious.  Although it kind of reminds me vaguely of That 70s Show with Jackie and Fez who no one would've guessed would get together, and then they do.  So it will probably happen one day if they need more plots or something


----------



## Sunako (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope they didn't "kill" Chuck just to add some Dan/Blair in the show


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

Chuck will be back but give me DanxBlair nao!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 2, 2010)

If Dan/Blair happens, then we will have blair/georgina fight


----------



## Sunako (Jun 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEJX-Cyaivs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2010)

Chuck/Vanessa.  I liked it during season 2.  Give me more.  I especially think it will be interesting because of their real life issues.  

Nice set.  Damon and Elena at a basketball game?


----------



## Sen (Jun 3, 2010)

Did Vanessa and Dan break up then?  I forget now, but yeah I guess she could get with Chuck again, they really barely had anything.

Yeah I think Chuck is for sure going to be back, plus I couldn't imagine him not being in the show.  But I would like to see a few new characters to add spice without losing any of the current ones.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Nate's actor was arrested for Marijuana charges.


----------



## Binary (Jun 8, 2010)

jenny is easily the best character.


----------



## pfft (Jun 8, 2010)

lol jenny is the bitchiest character.  only reason she is likeable is for that reason.


----------



## Binary (Jun 8, 2010)

i can relate to her.
we are both fabulous.


----------



## pfft (Jun 8, 2010)

lol season one jenny sucks though. she gets better in season three.  i always thought you were fabulous.


----------



## Binary (Jun 8, 2010)

season 3 jenny was top of her game.

i liked the whole dress designer thing with Agnes.
think that was season 2 though...

and i know you did honey <3


----------



## Uffie (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm going to catch some flack for this, but I actually think The Pretty Reckless has some talent.  Taylor is decent on the mic, Make Me Wanna Die is on my Marathon IPOD list.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 26, 2010)

Gossip Girl - Katie Cassidy joins Cast


> Look out, Blair: Ex-Melrose Place vamp Katie Cassidy is relocating to Manhattan.
> 
> Sources confirm to me exclusively that Cassidy — who was arguably the best thing about last season’s ill-fated Melrose reboot — is staying in the CW fold with a multi-episode arc on Gossip Girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunako (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh joy , Nate/New girl/Serena/Dan drama


----------



## Sen (Jun 27, 2010)

I like The Pretty Reckless too actually  

And yay for a new character   Maybe anyway, since I don't know that actress.


----------



## pfft (Jun 28, 2010)

is she ugly? i need to google this bitch.


----------



## Mia (Jun 28, 2010)

good choice. i approve


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Uffie (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice shoes, Jenny.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 28, 2010)

Effy said:


> good choice. i approve



Finally a blonde with a flat chest that makes this show watchable.

Jenny the best character.  I almost was convinced there.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 28, 2010)

Did you read about Chuck's new girlfriend?  

Clemence Poesy


----------



## Sunako (Jun 29, 2010)

*googles Chuck's gf*


----------



## pfft (Jun 29, 2010)

they are both kinda ugly.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd take Nate's over Chuck's anyday


...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2010)

Little Jenny:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFlHsKExcYg&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunako (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really like the music video ...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Little Jenny:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFlHsKExcYg&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]



lol hmm              .


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 9, 2010)

That video


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know if anyone's gonna take her seriously, she's not as bad as I thought she'd be though.

Now I think we know why she dressed like the love child of Marilyn Manson in S3.


----------



## pfft (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish i could say 'I miss nothing' because i didnt watch that horrible video but i watched it.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 9, 2010)

haha people comparing her with Miley Cyrus


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 9, 2010)

Miley Cyrus looks healthy


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2010)

I love Taylor Momsen.  I went to see the warped tour in Dallas just for her band.  And I won't lie, my marathon playlist on I-Tunes has all of her songs on it.

Keep the hits coming, luv.


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't mind Taylor Momsen.. I love her characther.. jenny


----------



## Spica (Aug 13, 2010)

I loved Momsen's voice, but her image is just cheap and trashy.

Learn to dress, girl. Didn't Gossip Girl teach her anything?


----------



## pfft (Aug 13, 2010)

ROFL hahahaha


----------



## jamila (Aug 14, 2010)

i miss gossip girl.. and Blair & Chuck and Serena & Nate.. come september 13, please


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Little Jenny:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFlHsKExcYg&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

I watch gossip girl my damn cousin got me addicted to it >_>


----------



## Sen (Aug 18, 2010)

New season should be here soon 

It will be weird without Jenny.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 18, 2010)

she'll be back sooner or later anyway


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2010)

I wonder whats gonna happen with Chuck. I'll be pissed if they skip Blair's reaction to the news or retcon it


----------



## Sunako (Aug 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlKIiVB-FUU[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dan with a kid ... how adorable


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 20, 2010)

hey at least Chuck's still hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2010)

The teaser looks interesting atleast.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 20, 2010)

Jenny's crotch looks interesting.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 20, 2010)

Blair and Chuck


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2010)

Jenny is going to be absent from the first 4 episodes?  Shit!


----------



## Thomaatj (Aug 29, 2010)

looks ok, except the dan-father thing..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm 100% certain Dan isn't the dad.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just watched the tenth episode of season 1, awesome show.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2010)

Sadly season one is as good as it gets, though season 2 was pretty good too. Season 3 was just god awful


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2010)

This show hasn't been canceled? Wow. At least it isn't as bad as Secret life of a teenager.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm thinkin this will be its last season...hopefully


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 3, 2010)

lol I remembered back when they showed the preview for the episode where Serena gets in a car crash. I was just like "yes, bitch got what was coming to her". Imagine my disappointment when it turned out she lives


----------



## Sunako (Sep 5, 2010)

I know what you mean


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 5, 2010)

The season 1 finale was a bit retarded...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

I bet Chuck will suffer memory loss or something and not remember Blair anymore.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2010)

wow that would be a level of shitty writing so epic it might actually make Gossip Girl good again


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> wow that would be a level of shitty writing so epic it might actually make Gossip Girl good again



I actually think the same, it'll be retarded but awesome


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2010)

That would be kind of interesting.  Chuck shows up in Paris with a new girlfriend.  Blair freaks out when she sees him.  Chuck wonders who the fuck that crazy girl was.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]DkjhjJRdNbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2010)

5 stars for mutual masterbation.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 6, 2010)

my name is essssssssssshhh


----------



## Spica (Sep 6, 2010)

I was hit with a sudden longing for Taylor Momsen's gorgeous voice, so I looked up TPR again. Now I've been bombarded with everything Taylor. 

- Her tampon is all around the internet
- Her vibrator is her best friend
- She auditioned for Hannah Montana and ended up in top three finalists
- Feuds with Rihanna and Miley Cyrus 
- Miss Nothing sucks

God dammit. 

I'm telling myself, don't like this person. But her voice redeems her and makes her so strangely fascinating.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2010)

Spica said:


> - Miss Nothing sucks


The song, the video, or both?  I agree that it's not my favorite.  I sort of like Zombie.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 6, 2010)

Spica said:


> I was hit with a sudden longing for Taylor Momsen's gorgeous voice, so I looked up TPR again. Now I've been bombarded with everything Taylor.
> 
> - Her tampon is all around the internet
> - Her vibrator is her best friend
> ...


for serious?


----------



## Spica (Sep 7, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The song, the video, or both?  I agree that it's not my favorite.  I sort of like Zombie.



Both, I think I have a fetish for her voice, it's the only thing I like about her.  

I can't help but think that she can seriously take over the world if she just dropped the racoon eyes and prostitute look. 




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> for serious?



Yes. 

Rihanna got her phone number and called her up so she could personally diss her back.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2010)

I like this one too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paudmGKB2FY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 10, 2010)

I reached the 8th episode of season 2. Nate has tried every girl from the female cast


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2010)

I know.  All we need now is Chuck/Serena and he will have the same experience.  (That could be interesting actually since it would piss Blair off.)


----------



## pfft (Sep 11, 2010)

ewww i puked thinking of chuck x serena...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Was there ever any DanxBlair ? 
I am still in 2x10


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 11, 2010)

pfft said:


> ewww i puked thinking of chuck x serena...



ugh i know right!?! thats just eewww. what did yall think of the season finale of gossip girl? and is taylor momsen singing in the pretty reckless band?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> ugh i know right!?! thats just eewww. what did yall think of the season finale of gossip girl? and is taylor momsen singing in the pretty reckless band?


Taylor Momsen is a better singer than actress.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 12, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Was there ever any DanxBlair ?
> I am still in 2x10



not yet I think, though I feel like they keep pushing it so I'm just waiting for it to happen.


Also, anybody gonna check out that new film with Penn Badgley in it. Looks interesting


----------



## Sunako (Sep 12, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Was there ever any DanxBlair ?
> I am still in 2x10



yes 

-

-

-

-

-


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2010)

Dan Humphrey has a movie coming out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7W6pEuAW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 12, 2010)

*Chuck and Serena doesn't sound bad at all .. but I would like Blair and Dan as a couple for a while *


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2010)

That would be out of character for Blair.  But the Gossip Girl writers don't seem to care about that... so maybe someday?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 12, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Dan Humphrey has a movie coming out.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7W6pEuAW0[/YOUTUBE]



 people should be force to use actual teenagers in teen movies...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2010)

That's not his baby.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree.  The doctor Dan called is in on the scam.  Georgina paid him or something.  Georgina is trying to swindle money out of Lilly.  At least that is my guess.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, seems almost obvious it isn't his kid.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2010)

Chuck reintroduction was pretty interesting.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah. Of course he is found by a beautiful woman, no shocker there.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2010)

> Chuck reintroduction was pretty interesting.



I haven't watched it yet but did my theory about him losing his memory come true?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I haven't watched it yet but did my theory about him losing his memory come true?


No.

He is pretending to have lost his memory.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 14, 2010)

lol, Henry 

good episode, i think. And i KNEW the driver was actually the prince!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 14, 2010)

Lol @ Chuck's story   

They really need to stop the whole Blair v Serena thing, why she's jealous of Serena makes no sense.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 14, 2010)

Serena must be my most hated character in the show


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 14, 2010)

I think even the writers of GG know how incredibly stupid the characters must become to believe Georgina.


----------



## pfft (Sep 17, 2010)

OH EM FUCKING GEE!!!!!!!!!!  just watched the new episode.. i know slowpokejpg.. 


please someone tell me that that old ass hag hanging all over nate is not supposed to be gossip girl. because she looks like she is in her mid thirties no way near 18-19 etc.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 17, 2010)

pfft said:


> OH EM FUCKING GEE!!!!!!!!!!  just watched the new episode.. i know slowpokejpg..
> 
> 
> please someone tell me that that old ass hag hanging all over nate is not supposed to be gossip girl. because she looks like she is in her mid thirties no way near 18-19 etc.



Yeah, I must have looked away, but my brother says it seems like she is. Just a bit weird, since the voice we've always heard (Kristen Bell) doesn't match hers, obviously. I just always assumed we'd see Bell eventually.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2010)

She isn't Gossip Girl.  The writers are using misdirection.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 17, 2010)

This was actually interesting. I'm actually looking forward to the next ep.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, this show is just really sad...I don't know what's going to happen or what just happened. They brought the interest back hard. 

And I'm glad Jenny is gone.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2010)

I think every major actor on this show wants it to end.  (Except the actor that plays Rufus).  

Chace, Penn (Easy A), Leighton (The Roommate and Country Strong), Jessica (Piranha 3D), and Blake (The Town and The Green Lantern) all have had major movie projects.  Chace had to opt out of the Footloose remake because of his Gossip Girl schedule.  Taylor Momsen is content with her band.

Good acting from Leighton this episode.  She embarrasses Blake Lively during every scene they share.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2010)

Best dialogue in a Gossip Girl episode in almost 2 years.

I have to admit that I got excited when I saw Penelope and Hazel in the preview for the next episode.  :rofl


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 21, 2010)

gossip girl was kinda good tonight. what was a turn around was both guys decision to have someone to let serena look like a total idiot. oh well, sorry S.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2010)

New Music Video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1fmCtCsNeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> gossip girl was kinda good tonight. what was a turn around was both guys decision to have someone to let serena look like a total idiot. oh well, sorry S.



I think that people are sick of Serena character wise. 

Also, she needed to look dumb like that.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think that people are sick of Serena character wise.
> 
> Also, she needed to look dumb like that.



i lke serena, and im not sick of her. i felt sorry for her when she looked like a total loser. maybe i like her because i started watching gossip girl in season 3.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think that people are sick of Serena character wise.
> 
> Also, she needed to look dumb like that.



I know I am. I wanted to see more of "Henry Prince", a bit disappointed by the forced reveal to the french girl so fast.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 22, 2010)

so after the debacle that was last season, be honest: do you think I should keep going with this show?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 22, 2010)

"I'm Chuck Bass"

It never gets old. Good to see Serena's face when everyone was holding hands, what an awful character. Glad they left Paris, the fake french accent was doing my head in


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm surprised Eric sent Rufus a message about Chuck's visit to Lily.  Why is Eric pissed at Chuck?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I'm surprised Eric sent Rufus a message about Chuck's visit to Lily.  Why is Eric pissed at Chuck?


I guess because he slept with Jenny? 

Even then Jenny was being a little selfish whore.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2010)

It was pretty consensual.  Alcohol was involved.  Usually Eric is the most understand character in the entire franchise.  This attitude seems out of character for him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> It was pretty consensual.  Alcohol was involved.  Usually Eric is the most understand character in the entire franchise.  This attitude seems out of character for him.


Given that everyone has been hating on Chuck its not much of a surprise. And even then, everyone is mad at him right now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow.  I didn't know that Eric was aware of the initial meeting between Chuck and Jenny.  His dislike makes a little more sense now.

Chuck is really going to be on an island this year.  He better hang out with Nate as often as possible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  I didn't know that Eric was aware of the initial meeting between Chuck and Jenny.  His dislike makes a little more sense now.
> 
> Chuck is really going to be on an island this year.  He better hang out with Nate as often as possible.


Serena isn't as mad at him really, and I don't see this lasting for ever.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2010)

More lies from Georgina.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> More lies from Georgina.


I don't know why anyone fucking listens to her.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2010)

Vanessa is sort of boring, but she's hot.  Dan could definitely do worse.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2010)

I think this show has one of the best transitions out of high school I have seen of a tv show. Though that Julie girl seems to be a pretty evil bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2010)

Juliet?  Nate's new girlfriend?

Who did she visit in prison?  I don't recognize him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Juliet?  Nate's new girlfriend?
> 
> Who did she visit in prison?  I don't recognize him.


I don't know, he looks familiar though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2010)

That's the problem.  No one will know.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> That's the problem.  No one will know.


When TV.com gets the cast list updated I can tell then.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 28, 2010)

I like Chuck's new girlfriend sorry B


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't really like her, plus she's got a strange face.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2010)

I want Chuck and Jenny to team up and take Blair down!


----------



## pfft (Oct 1, 2010)

slowpoke jpg.  

finally caught up with GG, and I still think that the old bitch Nate is with looks like she is in her mid 30's. 

The guy in prison too, who the fuck is that? 

In other news, rofl @ Dan believing G's lies AGAIN! 
Talk about the most motherfucking gullible fuckers ever! 

Chuck slumming it with that girl is semi interesting.  I don't really care for her only that she is nice to chuck other than that the bitch is mediocre at best. 

I cannot wait till he tires of her.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

Chucks Girlfreind, I vaguely recognise her from somewhere but can't put it right, is she the chick from Harry Potter and the Goblet of fire?



> finally caught up with GG, and I still think that the old bitch Nate is with looks like she is in her mid 30's.



Who Serena?

Watched ep 2, the whole Nate/Dan/Serena love triangle is incredibly moronic, noone gives a two shit about your relationships.


----------



## sworder (Oct 4, 2010)

Just when I was liking Eva, poor Chuck.

I wonder how long Serena will be single.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2010)

What was wrong? Was she a man?


----------



## sworder (Oct 4, 2010)

no, Blair tricked Chuck into thinking she wanted his money and dumped her. then he finds out she didn't, but it was too late


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2010)

sworder said:


> no, Blair tricked Chuck into thinking she wanted his money and dumped her. then he finds out she didn't, but it was too late


Blair's a mental ninja. 

Well I am glad she's gone, she had a butter face.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2010)

Why would Chuck believe that?

Eva dated him even when he was a penniless bloke named Henry.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Why would Chuck believe that?
> 
> Eva dated him even when he was a penniless bloke named Henry.


Because he secretly wants back with Blair. Why didn't he warn her to not talk to or listen to Blair?


----------



## sworder (Oct 5, 2010)

Blair convinced him that she found Chuck's passport in Eva's purse, saying she knew who he was all along.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2010)

sworder said:


> Blair convinced him that she found Chuck's passport in Eva's purse, saying she knew who he was all along.


I saw her talking to Blair though.


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PW2tesKD0k&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 5, 2010)

This episode made me sigh so much but it was good, fuck off Eva 




Selty Sturluson said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PW2tesKD0k&feature[/YOUTUBE]





"I almost forgot how much I use to enjoyed your pie"

Damn you Chuck, I thought Damon would replace you but how foolish I was.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 5, 2010)

OH AND THE SCARF IS BACK!!!


----------



## Sunako (Oct 6, 2010)

Old Chuck


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 15, 2010)

eva was really nice. you all are just sick to not like a girl like that! anyways, poor vanessa.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Chuck was epic


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 16, 2010)

poor vanessa.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

Why the fuck is Jenny back already? I hope Blair bashes the little bitch's head in.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm happy Jenny is back.  Any additional characters = less screen time for Serena.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2010)

Wait was there a new episode this monday?


----------



## Sunako (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I'm happy Jenny is back.  Any additional characters = less screen time for Serena.


I wish Jenny and Serena would just bash into each other and explode. 

Also, why is there no lesbian plot lines.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2010)

Terrible episode.  Typical slutty Serena plot.  Dan acting like a douchebag.  Eric cooperating for some unknown reason.

The hate sex between Chuck and Blair was the only decent part of the episode.

Speaking of Blair.  Leighton Meester is getting hotter to me or something.  Damn!  Looks like she will have several hot scenes next week too!


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 1, 2010)

yyyeeeessss!!!! it looks like there will be something between chuck and blair again!! it is just a matter of time!! if it is not nate and serena, then they have to make chuck and blair come back together!! oh gosh, hate sex scenes are so hot!!!! you hate the person yet your making love to them!! it is llike, i hate him so much even though he is in me, then oh i like what she is doing etc. etc. still loving serena!! i aam annoyed at how many people are hating her... oh well. next episode will have more sex scenes of chuck seducing blair and blair saying no then finally divulge into her lusts!! cant wait!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2010)

Chuck and Blair, like always stole the show. Next weeks episode looks hilarious. "This end here", "How about over there?", "Okay, hurry" lol


----------



## Sunako (Nov 2, 2010)

Chuck and Blair.
Blair and Chuck.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 2, 2010)

even though serena is like my favorite character!! blair and chuck have been in my view for sometime until they have started being on my favorite couples list.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 2, 2010)

Srsly. Serena never learn of her mistakes. 

I thought Blair and Chuck was going to have an another war before they kissed.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 2, 2010)

"but he's flirting with someone else hehehee" Serena kill yourself...please. I don't think I've hated a character this much. 





> Terrible episode. Typical slutty Serena plot. Dan acting like a douchebag. Eric cooperating for some unknown reason.
> 
> The hate sex between Chuck and Blair was the only decent part of the episode.



Agreed, Chuck and Blair maybe stale but its the only thing worth watching in this show. Great ending I was turned on at the end


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 2, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> "but he's flirting with someone else hehehee" Serena kill yourself...please. I don't think I've hated a character this much.
> 
> Agreed, Chuck and Blair maybe stale but its the only thing worth watching in this show. Great ending I was turned on at the end



lol. serena kill yourself? seriously? so not cool, but funny that you hate her so much.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 3, 2010)

The more the show goes deeper into the Julie and Bro subplot, the more dumber it sounds.  Revenge by getting Serena expelled?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 3, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> The more the show goes deeper into the Julie and Bro subplot, the more dumber it sounds.  Revenge by getting Serena expelled?





 They should find someone with aids and let him woo Serena and they have sex, job done.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2010)

This show is getting crappier by the second. Serena is acting like a bigger slut than before, the revenge sub-plot is terrible, and the writers are making Dan's character more inconsistent by the second. 

Chuck and Blair are okay but it won't be long before they've broken up and the cycle of nonsense repeats again.

Atleast CW are still trying with the Vampire Diaries, this show however is dead.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah Gossip Girl is done, loved the first and second season, I don't even remember much about the third season


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 5, 2010)

third season didn't happen


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2010)

Third season was Serena being a slut, some nonesense about a half brother and Chuck and Blair playing mind games when they should be concentrating on studying/work.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 9, 2010)

yesterday's episode was... confusing...


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 9, 2010)

What a rubbish episode. 
It's a shame how this show has gone downhill.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 10, 2010)

_Who are you?_

LOL.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2010)

I just want Serena to die and everyone's character keep doing weird things, I mean Vanessa really?


----------



## sworder (Nov 10, 2010)

I like Serena enough. Poor Dan tho, he's always Serena's last choice. I bet she'll choose Nate.

Blair and Chuck were pretty awesome I guess.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 10, 2010)

sworder said:


> I like Serena enough. Poor Dan tho, he's always Serena's last choice. I bet she'll choose Nate.
> 
> Blair and Chuck were pretty awesome I guess.



i love serena! your right boo hoo for dan. she shouldnt pick him anyways cause he is her stepbrother now! i wonder if their parents know how they still feel about each other?? wait! collin and serena broke up or something?! did i miss that part? and vanessa, jenny and juliet are gonna again try to go after serena. seems interesting. can't believe vanessa is still trying! :amazed


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh Serena wtf, I didn't think my opinion of her character could get lower but the writers really pulled out all the stops

Bitch is crazy.

This show really doesn't have a storyline anymore does it?

Also is anyone leaning towards Juliet's side? Who are they to banish her from Columbia? And why is she white trash? Because she's not overly rich like the rest of them? The writers should realise that the average viewer will feel more sympathy for Juliet, and not Serena who really has been acting like a desperate skank. If they wanna teach Serena a lesson please do something better than getting her kicked out of a college she barely attends.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 15, 2010)

those bitches!! i really liked vanessa and jenny but their ratings have gone low on my list. and why was jenny after serena too?!?! i cant believe their plan worked!!... actually i am kinda lying. i thought it would work, but it was extremely catastrophic!!!! everything about serena seems ruined now!! idont think i have ever seen somethig like this!! i really hope in the end she can win back the people in her life. chuck and blair finally came back!!!.... but only for a really short time. their whole time in the episode was romantic!! they will be together one day, i just know it!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2010)

Painful episode. Everything everyone did annoy me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2010)

Great set Bateman.

I dislike Serena.  So it sounds like I would have enjoyed this episode.

I understand why Vanessa and Juliet were after Serena.  But Jenny does seem surprising.  Not sure that Serena has ever wronged her.  I'm also sort of surprised Vanessa would team up with Juliet since Juliet framed her for stealing Serena's phone a few episodes ago.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 16, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Painful episode. Everything everyone did annoy me.



same here                      .


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 16, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Great set Bateman.
> 
> I dislike Serena.  So it sounds like I would have enjoyed this episode.
> 
> I understand why Vanessa and Juliet were after Serena.  But Jenny does seem surprising.  Not sure that Serena has ever wronged her.  I'm also sort of surprised Vanessa would team up with Juliet since Juliet framed her for stealing Serena's phone a few episodes ago.



wait! is that a little sympathy i am sensing on you for serena! lol! anyways, as i was wondering earlier, why jenny would be such a big bitch to serena! i guess she really hated her. i have also come to the realization that vanessa is just being plain stupid...


----------



## Sunako (Nov 17, 2010)

Chuck and Blair


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't like Serena. But I kinda feel sorry for her now. But really like this team broklyn thing. Juliet is scary, want to find out next ep.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 17, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Chuck and Blair



i know. and people are starting to feel sorry for serena! nice pic of ian by the way. he got some beautiful eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

I liked the Entertainment Weekly write up for the episode.

The writer of the summary mentioned the Chuck/Blair break-up in the episode as the reason that Blair Waldorf is one of the best female characters on television.  Blair wants to be a success story, she doesn't just want to be married and in love.  Serena on the other hand is a lousy character because despite every advantage she is given... she never progresses.  The EW writer built up Blair as a spectacular character and categorized Serena as a failure.

I don't see how anyone could argue against this.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 17, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I liked the Entertainment Weekly write up for the episode.
> 
> The writer of the summary mentioned the Chuck/Blair break-up in the episode as the reason that Blair Waldorf is one of the best female characters on television.  Blair wants to be a success story, she doesn't just want to be married and in love.  Serena on the other hand is a lousy character because despite every advantage she is given... she never progresses.  The EW writer built up Blair as a spectacular character and categorized Serena as a failure.
> 
> I don't see how anyone could argue against this.



but you see, the thing is that a few of us still like serena. we are sill waiting for the time when the writer will uplift serena by letting her obtain progress. as we see since a few episodes back that serena is trying. for example, she was trying to not sleep with collin and wanted by any means not to be a slut. she is also still agood friend as she keeps on reminding her friend about what she wants, what serena thinks is best for her. serena is a... how should i say... realistic character because not every human can change from one mistake. she still also learns from hers, maybe from too much mistakes, but she is trying, struggling, as any ordinary person would do. we see she is failing also because of other unfortunate circumstances. like other peoples jealousies. so i have some sentimental feelings towards her and what she does, because i to make mistakes like serena and sometimes more than once! plus, serena has always seemed nice unlike snobby blair! although, i really like blair!!


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 17, 2010)

Starting to get all too over the top, no more fun episodes like in the old days,,


----------



## Sunako (Nov 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I liked the Entertainment Weekly write up for the episode.
> 
> The writer of the summary mentioned the Chuck/Blair break-up in the episode as the reason that Blair Waldorf is one of the best female characters on television.  Blair wants to be a success story, she doesn't just want to be married and in love.  Serena on the other hand is a lousy character because despite every advantage she is given... she never progresses.  The EW writer built up Blair as a spectacular character and categorized Serena as a failure.
> 
> I don't see how anyone could argue against this.



QFT. Serena sucks.


----------



## sworder (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww Chuck is so cute.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't understand how people like Serena. Makes no sense


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I don't understand how people like Serena. Makes no sense



she is pretty... and a few other good things.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

I liked her during the first season but now her existence does just revolve around which guy she will sleep with today. She's a pathetic character, just like her mother. No goals, no aims whatsoever. And she sure does love her self, her problems are non-existent yet she continues to whine about her hard life. What a narcissistic twat.

Juliet kidnapping her is over the top though.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I liked her during the first season but now her existence does just revolve around which guy she will sleep with today. She's a pathetic character, just like her mother. No goals, no aims whatsoever. And she sure does love her self, her problems are non-existent yet she continues to whine about her hard life. What a narcissistic twat.
> 
> Juliet kidnapping her is over the top though.



... what are you talking about?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2010)

Blair/Chuck scenes are still electric though.

And I never get tired of seeing Leighton Meester in lingerie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgZjX-4pJMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> ... what are you talking about?



Serena is the worst character in fiction. She's not even that attractive, not saying she isn't but personally I think Blair is better  she also dresses better


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Serena is the worst character in fiction. She's not even that attractive, not saying she isn't but personally I think Blair is better  she also dresses better


This.

Love love love Leighton Meester.  Wish Gossip Girl were a better show.  She deserves better.  Hopefully she will have some successful film roles.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Blair was fantastic in the episode, it was a great conclusion to their relationship for me too. Just goes to show how strong Blair is as a character, she refused to change her values even for the man she loves. She wants to be her own woman, unlike Serena who still tries to find self worth by shagging guys.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 19, 2010)

... leaves the question " do you guys hate blake lively"? btw seena *is* hot and attractive. that is why she has had more guys than blair. lol. being a jokester but serena is hot and relatable.


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Serena is the worst character in fiction. She's not even that attractive, not saying she isn't but personally I think Blair is better  she also dresses better



Someone's jealous.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 19, 2010)

Chuck was unexpectedly open


----------



## Sunako (Nov 19, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> ... leaves the question " do you guys hate blake lively"? btw seena *is* hot and attractive. that is why she has had more guys than blair. lol. being a jokester but serena is hot and relatable.



guys always prefer blondes , hm? >__>


----------



## Federer (Nov 19, 2010)

Sunako said:


> guys always prefer blondes , hm? >__>



Nah,

as long as they have a cute face, tits and ass, anything would be fine. 
There's nothing mysterious about men's taste.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 22, 2010)

Bad news for Taylor Momsen fans  


*Spoiler*: __ 







> Besides her barely-there wardrobe and expletive-laced tirades against peers such as Miley Cyrus, Momsen pissed off Project Runway's Tim Gunn who played mentor to 'Jenny" in an episode that aired last month. Gunn blasted Momsen for her lack of professionalism on the set. "What a diva," he told E! News. "She was pathetic, she couldn't remember her lines, and she didn't even have that many. I thought to myself, 'Why are we being held hostage by this brat?'"


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

All that coke has affected her memory.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Bad news for Taylor Momsen fans
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Old news.  I read about that 6 weeks ago.  And even with these issues... she's no worse than Blake Lively is on the show.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

I remember reading an article where Blake kept confusing Dan with Penn.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 23, 2010)

Serene is the reason I watch this show


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 23, 2010)

No episode this week


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Serene is the reason I watch this show


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 29, 2010)

kinda nice episode tonight! i like that even though juliet tried to make everyone hate serena, they all liked her in the end. except for nathan and vanessa. especially vanessa! vanessa is still on my dislike this character list! no bitch messe with serena! i used to love vanessa and even thought that dan should more likely be with her out of all the girl he has dated! at least i am liking jenny now! i felt good that jenny didnt want to hurt her. just teach her a lesson. im glad blair found out about the *BITCH* juliet!! and of all the persons blair went to dan! although i wouldnt disagree with her for doing that. dan loves serena as much as blair does and he is starting to come into the whole "revenge games" thing, as seen with his inconsistency. cant wait for the takedown!! sad jenny is gone though. glad jenny and blair have found some kind of reconcilliation. i hope serena's name will be cleared. overall, i enjoyed tthis episode!!!! by the way, what did the note that blair give chuck say?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 1, 2010)

So I got into a huge arguement with my bestfriend, and she told me that my personality is a combination of Gregory House, Barney Stinson, and Chuck Bass.

For some reason that made me feel good inside. lol


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 1, 2010)

She is way hotter than Blair and the other girl.. And she is far more interested than Blair as a character, Blair is still a 12 year old who annoys everyone..


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> So I got into a huge arguement with my bestfriend, and she told me that my personality is a combination of Gregory House, Barney Stinson, and Chuck Bass.
> 
> For some reason that made me feel good inside. lol



So you're a self hating male slut with intimacy issues who hides all his pain through sarcastic humour? Cool.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> She is way hotter than Blair and the other girl.. And she is far more interested than Blair as a character, Blair is still a 12 year old who annoys everyone..



ok, i am glad that there is another serena fan here first of all. go serena! getting a little annoyed with all the serena haters.>_> lol. but i like both serena and blair(serena a little more). serena is not a slut. i am not sure about the past seasons but i am sure that she isnt now. i dont see why it is so bad to want to like a guy and find a relationship that is successful for her. and in this season serena also placed a guy on hold for her education! did you all forget?! or did your hatred for serena cloud your judgements???!! no, you all did not see. serena as she said is trying to be good in all ways possible as stated by her and this is true. as i said before serena is a relatable character for some people in the sense where you would fail a lot of times and try to do better and learn from those failures, and not necessarily all the time or all at once. i dont know why she broke up with collin, but did you all realize that she has not had sex with him??!! she displayed control there for what she would think is for her best. now i am no rocket scienttist but i believe "control" is just as important as "ambition" as the line between them isnt that wide. now blair isnt bad either. kudos to her and her decision of not taking chuck, although i think she could still maybe shine beside him. i like blaair because of her friendship with serena and because i just liked her as seasons go by. i also sometimes like that she flaunts her "queen b" status. lol. my overall point is that blair is no better than serena and that even though she has a "goal" in the show, serena is still more relatable and still a nice, cheerful blonde who is not a snob and who was not so much affected negatively by the "rich life" like blair was and still a little bit is.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2010)

^Use paragraphs.

I don't really take the show seriously anymore so I was able to enjoy the last ep. Lily needed to be told how much of a useless mother she is and Jenny for once got something right. Im glad we're getting some Dan and Blair scenes aswell, they have an interesting dynamic with each other, more so than NatexBlair. I hope theres no bloody romance tho, since it would be out of character for Blair.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> ^Use paragraphs.
> 
> I don't really take the show seriously anymore so I was able to enjoy the last ep. Lily needed to be told how much of a useless mother she is and Jenny for once got something right. Im glad we're getting some Dan and Blair scenes aswell, they have an interesting dynamic with each other, more so than NatexBlair. I hope theres no bloody romance tho, since it would be out of character for Blair.



if there was a romance between dan and blair i would be really annoyed with the show. what did jenny get right? and when you say you dont take the show seriously what do you mean?


----------



## sworder (Dec 2, 2010)

Serena is kind of a whore. She went wild in Paris and has a different guy every 2-3 episodes. I still like her tho, since Blair gets boring when she stops being bitchy.

Anyway I rarely watch tv shows so this is enough to entertain me.


----------



## sworder (Dec 7, 2010)

Kind of annoyed me Damien was such a wuss around Serena, he's so awesome 

Good episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2010)

We're getting Dan and Blair...who didn't see that coming


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We're getting Dan and Blair...who didn't see that coming



Yup I'm done with this show. I'll never watch another episode...


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure about the Dan and Blair thing you know..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yup I'm done with this show. I'll never watch another episode...


For serial?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, I made a personal promise to myself if this happens I'll stop watching and it seems like its going to. It's like Joey and Rachel all over again, just awful.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yup I'm done with this show. I'll never watch another episode...



Same here. Just.....meh.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope it wont be shit like Joey x Rachel....


----------



## Adagio (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe they'll just be friendlier to each other.. its not like they'll be together for sure...
right?


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 8, 2010)

Stopped watching since last month.  

What the fuck happened to this show? :lol


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2010)

> Yes, I made a personal promise to myself if this happens I'll stop watching and it seems like its going to. It's like Joey and Rachel all over again, just awful.



Now that was horrible.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 12, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Stopped watching since last month.
> 
> What the fuck happened to this show? :lol



Just watched the last episode.  Glad this subplot was done.  

Lilly playing the mastermind was kind of eh.  

Dan/Blair will be short-lived.  Snarky comebacks is not chemistry.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I hope it wont be shit like Joey x Rachel....


Nothing is that bad, that show just needed to unrelated people to have them fuck basically.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh preview of next episodes.  Is it almost the last season?  

[YOUTUBE]TvO3rJqvb0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 15, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Oh preview of next episodes.  Is it almost the last season?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TvO3rJqvb0M[/YOUTUBE]



serena looks like she is gonna be in some trouble!! and oh gosh i hope there isnt gonna be a danxblair thing going on!!!


----------



## Adagio (Dec 15, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Oh preview of next episodes.  Is it almost the last season?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TvO3rJqvb0M[/YOUTUBE]



I think this season might be the last. With the whole Lily plot tying in what happened before the first season, I think it can be taken as a way to resolving all the loose ends in the show..

Then again they might continue dragging this show until it exceeds the current pos status it has


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2010)

Leighton Meester said she would quit in two years when her contract expires.

I hope this is the last season.  I really like her and would like to see her have a chance to work on other projects.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Shit I like Dan and Blair.

Medication please.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope Dan gets Blair preggo and they have little brunette babies...


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 31, 2011)

Uh, please stop this shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Time to write Eric off the show with a gay sex coke orgy with Damien /crossfingers


Don't like Eric? 

When did Blair learn CQC?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Honestly watching Dan and Blair was kinda amusing, I'll be looking forward to an episode of GG for the first time in 2 years since the little girl fight in the preview looked pretty funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Honestly watching Dana d Blair was kinda amusing, I'll be looking forward to an episode of GG for the first time in 2 years.


Ennoea, what did you think of my idea for a Doctor Who/GG cross over


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't care for his current problems.  He and his Rufus seem lost in the show.

And it's pretty sad to see Chuck having to whore himself for his company.  It's funny though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2011)

Is Taylor Momsen back yet?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

> Ennoea, what did you think of my idea for a Doctor Who/GG cross over



Blair would just mock the Doctor's Fez. Though the chance of seeing the Daleks in Upper east side would be amusing. 

Can you imagine Serena as a companion? He'd get over Rose in two drinks



> Is Taylor Momsen back yet?



Not sure if she's coming back. Apparently ratings are shittier than One Tree Hill right now, don't think this will go past Series 5.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> I don't care for his current problems.  He and his Rufus seem lost in the show.
> 
> And it's pretty sad to see Chuck having to whore himself for his company.  It's funny though.



I want to see Chuck send Nate's dad back to jail.  



Ennoea said:


> Blair would just mock the Doctor's Fez. Though the chance of seeing the Daleks in Upper east side would be amusing.
> 
> Can you imagine Serena as a companion? He'd get over Rose in two drinks



And yeah, everyone mock's the Fez. And yeah any girl on this show is hotter than Rose. I was thinking Blair though


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Blair as a companion? Not sure its a good idea giving her so much power over the Doctor. She'd probably trash talk her way in to defeating the Daleks, not sure how they'll claim superiority over her.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2011)

This conversation depresses me because it reminds me of one critical thing.  Blair is a great character.  Blair deserves a better show than this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Blair as a companion? Not sure its a good idea giving her so much power over the Doctor. She'd probably trash talk her way in to defeating the Daleks, not sure how they'll claim superiority over her.


The Daleks agree to leave as long as the Doctor never brings her back around them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

> The Daleks agree to leave as long as the Doctor never brings her back around them.



Dalek Emperor agrees to commit suicide aslong the Doctor can stop her from pointing out they have inferior genes to her.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 1, 2011)

inb4Dan&Jenny


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Dalek Emperor agrees to commit suicide aslong the Doctor can stop her from pointing out they have inferior genes to her.


She could also criticize their awful sense of style.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Is Taylor Momsen back yet?



I bet she'll be back when Dan and Blair are official.  She would be the catalyst the break them up.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 8, 2011)

When will Dan and Blair hook up already...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2011)

> Ennoea, what did you think of my idea for a Doctor Who/GG cross over


Blair would be the best companion ever. I mean, I can see her insulting daleks right now.

"UNHAND ME YOU PUFFY OVERGROWN SALT SHAKERS!"
"EXTERMINATE
"Exterminate? That's so 2008. Now we acessorize" and then blows up a dalek with sonic lipsitck"

"I swear to god, if you get out of this blue mongrel wearing that bow tie, I will choke you back the eighteen century and leave you there!"
"Bow ties are cool"
"Bow ties are an abomination made by a cruel vengefull god as punishment against male neckwear"


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

GG is still horrible but its not the atrocious mess it was last year. And quite liking Blair and Dan, they really bring out the best in eachother. The When Harry met Sally scene at the end was pretty cute.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2011)

The Chuck storyline is terrible.  Serena is Serena.  I think she is one of the worst television characters of all time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2011)

I feel bad for Blair


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

Chuck seems to treat all the girls except Blair quite well, but in the end he'll always come back crying to her because she's the only that can put up with his selfish existence.


----------



## Adagio (Feb 22, 2011)

So Dan/Blair is progressing huh. I fear for the future.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

Chuck's storyline is really horrible right now, seems to be on a cycle of repeat full of deception and plain nonsense. Killing off Bart Bass was the dumbest thing this show ever did. They need a main villain, and having random characters for 3 eps doesn't count. Lily and Rufus are worthless, she's a frigid bitch and he's a handbag, Bart's meddling would have kept it interesting. He also had an interesting dynamic with Serena and Eric. And the biggest benefit would be Chuck remaining damaged but relatively free spirited and fun, Chuck since Season 2 has been crap, and right now he's beyond boring.

The show needs a big arc already, the whole SerenaxDanXBlairxChuck love rectangle could be interesting but being GG they'll fuck it up by piss poor writing that will devolve in to another stupid deception fest rather than a storyline that could finally put to rest all these love arcs. Have Dan finally realise Serena is a waste and move on, same with Blair who must realise by now that Chuck has moved on twice within afew months without much trouble.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 1, 2011)

And so it begins  prepare for horribly executed drama/tension.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't see the episode.  But I did see the promo for the next episode.  Why the hell is Chuck interfering with Blair's personal life AGAIN?  

This has to be the last season, right?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

The writers want 6 seasons but with the way the ratings are possibly the next one will be the last. 

In anycase I liked the episode, the ending was pretty interesting, shame we have to wait till April to see what happens next.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2011)

YES YES DAIR !


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

I feel sad that the writers will still force Blair and Chuck on us even though they're really horrible as a couple.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 2, 2011)

When the premise of their relationship is because they're the only ones who can stand each other.. you know the writers don't know what to do.


----------



## Spica (Mar 2, 2011)

Rerun of Gossip Girl. I was reminded why I hate Serena so. Loose and easy and she justifies it as being free and looking for happiness and fun and blames everyone around her for simply not _understanding_. 

I'm all up for a strong, independent woman who knows what she wants (feminism all that shizz), but Blair can pull it off so much better than the whorish mistress-persona Serena's got going on, sleeping with every single guy who batters an eye at her, not thinking about the consequences (like, uh, best friend's boyfriend, someone's husband, teachers just to mention a few). Put your panties on, Seregina or you'll catch an STD. 

The damn plot is just awful, their ideas of "ruining" each others life is messed up (not as in psychological mindfuck, just that it sucks so goddamn much). I also dislike the other characters because they are living under the stereotypes (bad boy, good boy, angsty boy, good girl, loose girl, wannabe etc) Gossip Girl named them and it's so fricking annoying to see them with these labels in every single episode.

The only arc I liked was the Juliet and her posse vs Serena. The writers have already butchered the original series so much and they still don't dare to take it all out and introduce the show's most interesting character - Gossip Girl herself. Gaaah.

I'll just go back to admire them on fashion shoots, because at least they don't do anything but look good. And god forbid - open their mouth.


----------



## Vermillionage (Mar 6, 2011)

why do i have to wait till April. damn CW


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope Dan and Blair end up together, they seem like they are more smart than all the other characters of the show together. In nther news Nate found a new chick again...
Cant wait for 18th april..


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Meanwhile Dair and Chair fans are having a war on the internet


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol If you thought Blake Lively was bad in Gossip Girl watch* The Town*, I swear her only role  is the "slutty" girl


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 4, 2011)

^^^Lol I concur


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

or the other slutty girl in green Lantern.



She is the meanest bitch in town. Worse than Blair, worse than fallen Vannessa, worse than Jenny and maybe even worse than goergina because at least georgina didn't screw over her own family in exchange for a good scratch


----------



## Sunako (Apr 4, 2011)

Just started catching up on GG...


dan/blair is cute


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Someone is asking for this again...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Dan stays knockin his ass out lol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Ugh Serena, the writers have completely destroyed her character. A girl like her will have about 6 ex husbands by the time she's 30.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Just like her mommy


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm just surprised she hasn't been knocked up yet.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't wait till this show is finally over.  Leighton Meester deserves better than this.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Meester's wanted to jump ship for a while now however rumour is Lively begged the writers to kill her off. For being such a crap actress she's done quite well for herself, The Town and even Green Lantern.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, not sure why she keeps getting those gigs.  She has also tested for several other big parts.  Selina Kyle in TDKR, Daisy in The Great Gatsby, and maybe even for The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.

I saw the Town.  I didn't think her performance was anything special.  She doesn't belong on the screen with someone like Renner.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 6, 2011)

They can stay for 2 more years in the show...its not like Blake will have a great career or anything


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2011)

> its not like Blake will have a great career or anything



Idk out of current TV stars the girl seems to be doing hell of alot better than most of them.


----------



## Spica (Apr 6, 2011)

The only reason Lively got those gigs and publicity is because she's a tall, blonde blue-eyed pretty face + she's the pet of fashion power dogs Vogue editor Anna Wintour and Chanel's head designer Karl Lagerfeld. 

Lively as Lisbeth Salander in The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo? HAH. My ass. God knows it's not her acting skills. 

Meester isn't given as much attention but she's a much better actress and I believe we should give her a few years (and more serious gigs) before she can outshine Lively.  

Through age and hardships, beauty fades, skills evades. :3


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone watched the new eps...I hope they wont ruin my dair.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9nJvaSGIHY[/YOUTUBE]

Nate. I'm beggining to like you.


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 27, 2011)

maybe blake can act, and just because she outshines meester,maybe you all are just burnt by this fact that you decide to bash on blake's acting and wish that she fails. i dunno...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2011)

> maybe blake can act, and just because she outshines meester,maybe you all are just burnt by this fact that you decide to bash on blake's acting and wish that she fails. i dunno...



Err have you ever watched GG? Blake Lively is woeful, she slurs through her lines and looks bored most of the time. I don't want her to fail whatsoever but she's still pretty poor of an actress.


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Err have you ever watched GG? Blake Lively is woeful, she slurs through her lines and looks bored most of the time. I don't want her to fail whatsoever but she's still pretty poor of an actress.



i have watched gossip girl, and i like her acting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2011)

Blake Lively is awful on Gossip Girl.  But it's no secret that she wants the show to end.  Lively and Meester both want it to end.  They have tons of movie opportunities in their future... they don't want to hang around a stale TV show anymore.  So maybe Blake is bad because her heart isn't in to it?

She was better in The Town.  Was she great?  No.  But she wasn't Megan Fox awful either.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunako said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9nJvaSGIHY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Nate. I'm beggining to like you.



Nate is right, she is gonna end with Dan.


----------



## Noda. B (May 1, 2011)

omg I haven't been here in forever. All I remember is after the 3rd season finale where Bass gets shot I literally rolled my eyes at the screen.

So tell me, is Serena still hooking up with gross guys that we all know is gonna end in a trainwreck but she still insists that "this time he's different"?


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

Season 4 has been pretty crap, Dan and Blair are pretty much the only good thing right now and what's kept me watching. The rest is a trainwreck.


----------



## Havoc (May 1, 2011)

DAN FUCK YOUR HOT COUSIN!


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

That girl seems crazy to me. So yeah Dan hit it


----------



## Adagio (May 1, 2011)

What are the chances that she had some crazy stalker issues in her past?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 1, 2011)

He could get some before getting the Queen..


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

So yeah I'm pretty much close to giving this up now. It's a horrible show and the fact that the showrunners believe that an epic romance is watching emotional and now physical abuse makes me sick. Chuck is just a horrible toad and Blair is an annoying little girl.

Also the Prince Louis story makes no sense. He's willing to give his crown up for Blair but why? In all the time he's known her she's only ever been interested in his status, so what makes her any different then the other status whores wanting to be a Princess? Makes zero sense to me. Same with Serena sabotaging her. This show has become a joke, CW just cancel it.


----------



## sworder (May 17, 2011)

how random was this episode? avoiding major spoilers, the last scene seems like a big copout. and charlie should just disappear along with georgina, they're so unlikeable.

dunno why i still watch this


----------



## Kiryuu (May 17, 2011)

it happens,


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2011)

Last episode was weird.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2011)

Complete crap. Blair ruined her character, Chuck is still an A-hole, the Charlie story noone gives a hoot about and Serena landed a job in a second. Total crap Finale. 

With ratings pretty much dying I'm giving this one last series before it gets cancelled.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2011)

It's amazing that this thread has over 6000 posts when you consider it's current quality.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 21, 2011)

I'm ashamed I made this thread  the show has fallen so far below what it was. Thankfully I don't watch it anymore  Chuck and Blair will never be ruined for me


----------



## Sen (May 21, 2011)

Well there was a lot of spam in the earlier days, so that may be why it is so long   I actually still watch it though, although I think some of the plotlines that were created with this season finale are a bit weird, like Dan secretly wanting to be "in" all this time since that doesn't seem to match with his character that much from earlier seasons (where he was just obsessed with Serena).  Plus now that his dad married Lily, he is technically "in" no matter what happens.  

Btw, didn't Serena and Dan have some shared brother who the parents said were dead but actually wasn't?  Did that actually happen?  Since I thought so but he hasn't ever been mentioned again.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

It happened in S3, he was in it for a few eps and then just disappeared. Another case of crap writing from GG writers.


----------



## Sen (May 21, 2011)

Well I'm glad I didn't just imagine it   Yeah I don't know why they bring up plots like that only to just kind of abandon them.  

I guess they have deviated so far from the books though that they can no longer use anything from that anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

If they stuck to the books then maybe the show would stick but no lets have another Bass Industries arc noone cares about. I can't even believe Nate was suppoused to be a main character.


----------



## Sen (May 21, 2011)

I think the show is still pretty popular though since wasn't it already renewed for its 5th season?  Yeah Nate is kind of unnoticeable in the tv show   Weird how he was supposed to be with Blair and they haven't been together since like season 1 or something.


----------



## Sunako (May 22, 2011)

Who's happy Serena is not with Dan nor Nate?


----------



## Sen (May 24, 2011)

Yeah I feel like those pairings have been overdone for awhile now.  Perhaps they will add some new male characters like they did with Raina so they cast has more potential significant others.


----------



## Sabi (Jun 6, 2011)

Season 4 ending was boring.


Chucks character's been ruined ever since they introduced that Bass industries crap. Serena's gotten annoying and none of her story-lines are interesting, her landing a job I don't even care about? Most random ass-pull ever.

I'm glad it's sort of over with Blair and Chuck they pretty much died for me after season 3. I was a big fan of Chair in season 1 and 2. But the constant complications in their relationship just became annoying, reminds me of the O.C. 

The high-light of the Finale was Georgina though (I just the hate her a lot) but she kept things on the show some what interesting.


And the cliche pregnancy story-line coming up a head? Writers, please, get more original.

I still love Dan though


----------



## Adagio (Jun 6, 2011)

Dan's character is dead for me, I only liked this show because of his character in the first season. He was a true outsider in his setting and I could relate to that. It looks like they might try to evoke that same character trait by the looks of things but its through an annoying Vanessa, which just ruins it for me from the start.


----------



## Sabi (Jun 9, 2011)

True Dan was more interesting when there was the obvious gap between him and the upper-east siders, Jenny was also. She and Dan were my favorite characters in season 1. But I think Dan saves the show with his jokes and not being annoying. Vanessa I never liked her and they just made her worse. I don't even get why Nate's on the show anymore, he hasn't been interesting at all since season 1.


----------



## darknigh18700 (Jul 3, 2011)

The dair arc was the only good thing about season 4. Hopefully it becomes epic when the show returns..


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 4, 2011)

darknigh18700 said:


> The dair arc was the only good thing about season 4. Hopefully it becomes epic when the show returns..



those sentiments are not shared by most people on this thread.


----------



## darknigh18700 (Jul 4, 2011)

I dont care if they are shared or not..
Dair >>>>>>> Chair 
Chuck can suck some coke and give his next girlfriend a punch or sth and sell her for another hotel, because thats what his true love is


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2011)

Well it was good because for the first time in years there was some snappy writing in GG. S4 sucked otherwise.


----------



## saboisgreat (Sep 19, 2011)

The new season starts in a week... Damn I support Dair I dont give a shit about that anyone says...


----------



## Sunako (Sep 20, 2011)

I liked Dair,too :> More than Serena/Dan anyway


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw the new episode earlier today online, possibly out of nostalgia. It was a pretty good episode.

I was particularly surprised by Chuck's character development. It seem's he's truly matured a bit post Blair break up. Nate is repeating the same old story line as is Serena though. Had a bit of Dair in the episode too. I'm actually curious as to how the whole pregnancy thing will play out.


----------



## Serp (Sep 28, 2011)

I liked the new episode. Dair <3 I really like how the show writers built it up, from two characters that hated each other to this in denial love thing going on. 

Nate is being Nate, but if he can pull off not being Nate this will be interesting. 

Chuck is being a Yes man, interesting. Serena is boring me, but this season looks like its off to a good start.


----------



## sworder (Sep 28, 2011)

I tried watching it, got bored after the first 20 mins and closed it...


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 28, 2011)

do people still hate serena even now?! (sigh)


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2011)

Dan really fucked himself over this time.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 18, 2011)

spaZ said:


> Dan really fucked himself over this time.



yeah, 

one thing though, why did he portray nate as gay?


----------



## Serp (Oct 19, 2011)

Were you watching the episode and the whole reason Nate was upset. He didn't portray Nate as gay, he Fluffed up Eric character with a hint of Nate.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2011)

This season is actually going pretty good. The only annoying part is the Charlie/Ivy storyline. But other than that, I'm fairly impressed.


----------



## Sabi (Oct 20, 2011)

Gossip Girl will never go back to the awesomness of Season 1. They're ruining each character one by one.

The only reason I'm still watching the show is because I want to see what's going to happen between Dan and Blair. 

I like the mature Chuck but I did enjoy the Chuck of season 1 & 2 more.


Why can't they make up anything new with Serena, she gets a job ==> Only useful because of her reputation ===> Didn't all this happen in season 3?

Or with Nate, meets a girl ===> Girl is actually a bad guy out to ruin everyone's lives.

Bleh.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2011)

Dan and Blair? Lmao wow this just goes to show how long I havent bothered with this train wreck of a show, last time I watched this  she hated his guts.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 21, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Were you watching the episode and the whole reason Nate was upset. He didn't portray Nate as gay, he Fluffed up Eric character with a hint of Nate.



oh, i see. i hope that nate still talks to dan in the next episode, since i dont see that as someting to get too upset about. and jthere as no implication of jenny being in the book.



Sabi said:


> Gossip Girl will never go back to the awesomness of Season 1. They're ruining each character one by one.
> 
> The only reason I'm still watching the show is because I want to see what's going to happen between Dan and Blair.
> 
> ...



oh a serena hater i see. 



Vault said:


> Dan and Blair? Lmao wow this just goes to show how long I havent bothered with this train wreck of a show, last time I watched this  she hated his guts.



oh hey vault, a gossip girl hater i see.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2011)

Most of you guys a really being overly critical


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 21, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Most of you guys a really being overly critical



in what way, might i inquire?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2011)

The expectations of it being on some cosmic level writting. It's a teen drama sitcom. Just take it for what it is, and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Sabi (Oct 21, 2011)

Uhh... no. The show get's worse season by season. It's gone too repetitive and the actual 'gossip girl' has lost it's relevance in the show. Her remarks used to be wittier the show used to revolve around her updates, now the characters barely notice her (excluding the latest episode). I liked Blair when she was cunning, planning on take downs and being the Queen B now she's sitting at home playing house-wife, they're killing her character.

Nate isn't even important on the show, he hasn't been since season 2 ever since the whole love triangle between Serena-Nate-Blair and Chuck-Blair-Nate. All they do is give him love interests who end up being the bad guy etc. That-girl-who's-name-I-don't-remember-but-hated-Carter and also that-black-girl-wanting-to-destroy-Chuck an then there was Juliette who tried to ruin Serena. 


My lap-top battery's ending nuuuuuuuh


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 21, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> The expectations of it being on some cosmic level writting. It's a teen drama sitcom. Just take it for what it is, and enjoy it for what it is.



i agree! it is a teen drama. people should try to understand what that means, ie which set of audience it is supposed to bring in and what to expect in a  series like that. 



Sabi said:


> Uhh... no. The show get's worse season by season. It's gone too repetitive and the actual 'gossip girl' has lost it's relevance in the show. Her remarks used to be wittier the show used to revolve around her updates, now the characters barely notice her (excluding the latest episode). I liked Blair when she was cunning, planning on take downs and being the Queen B now she's sitting at home playing house-wife, they're killing her character.
> 
> Nate isn't even important on the show, he hasn't been since season 2 ever since the whole love triangle between Serena-Nate-Blair and Chuck-Blair-Nate. All they do is give him love interests who end up being the bad guy etc. That-girl-who's-name-I-don't-remember-but-hated-Carter and also that-black-girl-wanting-to-destroy-Chuck an then there was Juliette who tried to ruin Serena.
> 
> ...



well in all honesty, i expect tv series that are running for up to 2-3 seasons to become a little repetitive, as long as there is some change in it. and just because gossip girl isn't mention in the show that much that does not mean that the show is getting worse. this is only based on an opinion imo, because gossip girl is not in the cast really. why don't you say such things about jenny's abscence? 

well i don't really know about nate and not being interested, but at least the repitition is not necessarily with the same girl. reina's mom died, and she was the evil one? k then. juliette's brother was locked up unfairly, she is the evil one? depends on opinion. i would rather you say "kind of an antagonist". and i am wondering if your saying nate should not be dating? i would also like to ask you what would you do with nate's character if you were writing gossip girl for a season?


----------



## sworder (Nov 4, 2011)

So my friend convinced me to watch again and it's actually good. I look forward to it now on Mondays.

Do you guys think the baby is actually Chuck's? I don't see why else the letter would still be around.

It was great when Louis stood up to his mom and put her in her place. I felt he was too soft but it was so unexpected that it was a great scene haha.

Things have been going too good for Blair lately, I feel something bad is gonna happen to her and Dan will be there to save the day. Dan is probably the most likable male now. His friendship with Chuck is actually kinda cool. Hopefully they don't have a fallout.

Nate is uninteresting as usual. Dunno how I feel about Charlie but her being tied with Nate makes it kinda boring too.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 4, 2011)

I literally started watching GG again 3 weeks ago. I quit mid season 3 and didn't look back until I stumbled upon some Dair clips on youtube. They are truly the best thing the show has going on.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm liking the Chuck and Dan friendship this season.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 9, 2011)

I haven't watch this gossip girl season because the people always says it suck?


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2011)

Lord Snow said:


> I literally started watching GG again 3 weeks ago. I quit mid season 3 and didn't look back until I stumbled upon some Dair clips on youtube. They are truly the best thing the show has going on.



If they even happen. I'm really sick of Dan playing the "love sick puppy" role.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2011)

Last episode was pretty good.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't seen the last episodes lately. Am I missing something important?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2011)

Some very good character development for Chuck. He's grown the most out of the entire cast.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

GG is best when we see clash of Upper East Side with normality. Thus Chuck and Blair shine when they're with Dan.


----------



## Ender (Dec 11, 2011)

holy shit i just caught up to ep 10 FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU MUST WAIT A MONTH!?


----------



## Adagio (Dec 11, 2011)

Yup.

I can totally understand your excitement, its not like Chuck has ever been in a life threatening situation before.


----------



## Ender (Dec 11, 2011)

true nuff but im actually worried about the baby  since it wasn't mentioned


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 17, 2012)

The new episode was so much retarded   
Come on I want dair ...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2012)

Blair is being truly stupid


----------



## Adagio (Jan 20, 2012)

Catholic Blair. So random I don't know what to think.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

I like that the threesome pole is still up

So, no more aaron tveit? Meh


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone watched today's episode, Gossip Girl was revealed and the last 5 minutes were mindblowing..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 30, 2012)

Watched it. I wonder if this might actually be the last season.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I heard they are going for at least another 13 episodes next year...
Anywas it was the biggest triangles vs quardanles battle in the history of teen dramas


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I enjoyed how Louis pwned Blair


----------



## AsunA (Jan 31, 2012)

Holy crap. Georgina as GG? No wayyy!

Louis must be the biggest troll ever!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 31, 2012)

Louis must die


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 31, 2012)

poor Blair! Louis is definately an asshole. can't wait for serena and dan and blair and chuck love square! lol. but all i was thinking was poor blair.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on bitch deserved it she kept fucking the guy up.... with pregnancy tests, runaways with chuck and dan, cheating with chuck, declaring her love for chuck on her fucking wedding day with another man wtf


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 31, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Come on bitch deserved it she kept fucking the guy up.... with pregnancy tests, runaways with chuck and dan, cheating with chuck, declaring her love for chuck on her fucking wedding day with another man wtf



well, i would agree with the cheating parts and probably the runaway part. although i don't think he knows about the cheating and the runaways with dan were only friendly i think. the pregnancy test thing i could also see, but then, why did he not just call it off rather than trolling her in the end? and a big and terrible trolling as a matter of fact. why did he just show himself as an asshole too? and i have no problems with her proclaiming her love for chuck, why? she still picked louis.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dan's vows


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 31, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Dan's vows



i don't understand the reason behind this..


----------



## Adagio (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone who thinks what Louis did was horrible has clearly never been screwed over in a relationship. 
Blair had it coming.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 1, 2012)

Adagio said:


> Anyone who thinks what Louis did was horrible has clearly never been screwed over in a relationship.
> Blair had it coming.



probably have a point there.. well, maybe.


----------



## santanico (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't fathom Dair and it's shitty development


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Dair is still the best thing in this show.. they should have hooked up in 4x18 anyways better late than never...


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2012)

pffft like it's going to last. It's already been confirmed that Chuck and Blair are never over


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2012)

yo that was a dick move by louis


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ed said that he believes that Chair should have a tragic ending so dair


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2012)

i only support dair second to chair so...


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Ed said that he believes that Chair should have a tragic ending so dair



LOL I've read all of his recent interviews, and nowhere did he say that


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 5, 2012)

He surely did last month...
They asked ed westwick how he imagines gossip girl ending and he said.. Chuck and Blair get married and then Chuck gets hit by a car and dies or something tragic like that..
His words.. look it up..


----------



## Sunako (Feb 5, 2012)

This is bullshit


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2012)

lol those dair kissing pics, trollarious


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2012)

dair kissing pics?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 6, 2012)

dairport tonight and yes there are dair kissing pics in spoilertv...


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks  interesting....


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]guaJuh5dYgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2012)

The show sucks, I can't stand Blair or any of the muppets anymore.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 6, 2012)

And Suddenly Dan is the bad guy and chuck is the knight in shining armour


----------



## Sunako (Feb 7, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]guaJuh5dYgA[/YOUTUBE]



NOW IT ALL MAKES SENSE.


What's next GG? Chuck and Serena? Rufus and Jenny? Dan and a potato?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2012)

This shit is written by shitty fanfic writers. Just get Chuck and Blair together and stop annoying everyone. Noone fucking cares anymore.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Best scene of the season 
[YOUTUBE]lejEZCmdZco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 13, 2012)

dair was awesome tonight


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 13, 2012)

What the Fuck, episode.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dan trolling Chuck by kissing Blair in his room 
Trollgina is also awesome ...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn I didn't even think of that. 
How are any of these people still friends?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well Chuck has tried to rape Dan's sister, and pimped Blair's for a hotel to his uncle...the fact that those people are still in each other's lives doesnt make sense in the 1st place..


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

This show doesn't make any sense anyway. The amount of double crossing, cheating which happens  In real life there could have been a hit or two


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah if this shit happened in real life, people wouldve been getting shot a long time ago.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Its fun though watching the biggest pairing flaming war in TV's history 
If you enter the youtube promos the amount of bashing between chair and dair shippers is hilarious


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2012)

woooow just finished the ep  man this shit can't get funnier  Chuck's going back to his evil ways...this is gonna be good...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I wont be surprised if I see a season finale with Chuck and Dan beating the shit out of each other


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ooh nice one


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am pretty sure the producers will drag the chair vs dair war till the series finale in order to make more money...
Also ...*
Dan wrote Louis’ vows under the guise of imaging what Louis would find wonderful about Blair. But it was really what he felt. Blair listed all of Dan’s good traits under the guise of imagining what Serena would find so wonderful about him. And in that moment, she realized that they were her feelings...*


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2012)

i know  but the only way i accept dair is if chuck is dead  i have no problems with it then  i find it better than derena


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Feb 14, 2012)

From now on u i hope the writers dont screw up because Dair is the best thing this series ever had.I really think Chair is boring and their relationship is unhealthy as hell.


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2012)

Dair is the biggest fail. Serena may have betrayed her with nate, but she stopped while blair was "in love" with him.

I simply love it when dair fans call chuck a rapist and abuser hilarious :rofl


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 16, 2012)

How is it hilarious when its true ?
friend tried to rape Serena and Jenny in the past.. and he also attacked Blair with a bottle...and tried to force himself on her...
The hilarious thing is how chair shippers keep ignoring all the shit he does ...


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Feb 16, 2012)

Chair shippers are simply delusional!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2012)

He sold her to his uncle for a hotel. I honestly don't care, at this point Blair is a grown woman, if she wants to be with Chuck then go for it and stop dragging the shit show with your crap.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2012)

Agree completely.  Chuck has done some unforgivable things.  The writers really struggle to bring Blair and him together as a result.  Fans that clammor for CHAIR basically hold the show hostage.  The writers are forced to appease these fans.  And the only way they are able to so is by destroying Blair's character.  Blair will do something bitchy in a few weeks.  Something that makes her character unlikable.  This will basically be an attempt to put her at Chuck's level.  Predictable.  Like clockwork.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 16, 2012)

we ll see... for now the dair arc is on....


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]r2NOiJIObR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2012)

^gross



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> How is it hilarious when its true ?
> friend tried to rape Serena and Jenny in the past.. and he also attacked Blair with a bottle...and tried to force himself on her...
> The hilarious thing is how chair shippers keep ignoring all the shit he does ...


When did he attack her with a bottle? he punched the window genius, not her :rofl
Funny how dair fans can't get over that, yet Blair can 
They already stated not that long ago that Chuck will/hasn't EVER physically harmed her, I know that broke a lot of Dair groupie's hearts


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Gossip Girl is a disaster and has been for a couple of seasons now.  Putrid writing.  Absolutely putrid.  But Dan/Blair actually has some hope to it.  Chuck/Blair would mean that the writers are endorsing abusive/destructive relationships.  It should never happen.  Blair is too good for that.  Her self-esteem is too high to fall back into that trap.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iE0KINx8mHc[/YOUTUBE]
OTH Reference


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nothing made any sense in 5x17 but dair 
[YOUTUBE]1hQ6XILaNYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sabi (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy shit, Dan and Blair actually happened, I always wanted it so bad ever since in season 2 Dan started giving Blair advice on how to get Chuck. The writers have used and abused Chair for too long, I know that Dair won't last for long but I will enjoy every bit of it


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah it was about time.
I just hope there wont be more drama and it would be retarded to break them up for sex after a 100 episodes of build up
They should just leave Penn and Leighton play it like in a romantic comedy..


----------



## ch1p (Feb 28, 2012)

*jumps out from nowhere*

I did not expect Dair to be taken seriously because I thought Chair was endgame. Well fuck me sideways, last night's episode doesn't convince me that the latter isn't true, but it certainly proved me wrong about the former. OMFG indeed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I *want* (so freaking bad) to be proven wrong for the latter too. Come on GG, deliver it. 




I hate Chivy. CHRIST.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]guaJuh5dYgA[/YOUTUBE]







GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> If you enter the youtube promos the amount of bashing between chair and dair shippers is hilarious



What's the best place to see this shitstorm taking place besides youtube?


----------



## Adagio (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope dair continues for a bit and see where it goes. I wonder what Chuck will be doing next. 

The shitstorm is delicious


----------



## Sunako (Feb 29, 2012)

Wasn't Chuck gay in the books?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah the books dont really matter everyone was gay and bi in the books.
Anyways this scene was awesome...
[YOUTUBE]uqdLgxKbia0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sabi (Mar 1, 2012)

In the books Chuck was bisexual and Nate was actually relevant.

I read a few of the books years ago, I can honestly say the show was way better. I really hope they don't have stupid fights immediately after getting in to a relationship, I want the writers to play around with Dair a bit, the reason why I like Dair is how slowly they built it up and they did it with humor. Dair is the pairing that makes the audience laugh and brings a smile on your face.

I can't wait to see what Chuck does, I hope he turns to a complete asshole, like back in season 1 & 2, where I actually liked him. One of the main reasons why I gave up on Chair was how they completely ruined Chucks character, that damn stupid empire drama, sleeping with jenny, becoming "good chuck" just to plain desperate.

It still shocks me in the end that the one who finally got Blair away from Prince Louie/louis wasn't Chuck, but the looked down upon lonely boy Dan.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 30, 2012)

John Cena speaks abotu Gossip Girl 
[YOUTUBE]6U6mFCRr1Kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

